# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Meta, la socit mre de Facebook, va rgler l'affaire Cambridge Analytica pour 725 millions de dollars

## Stphane le calme

*Cambridge Analytica aurait fait du profilage de 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook aux USA et en UK,*
*pour influer sur les lections et le vote du Brexit  * 

Le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining). La source, un lanceur dalerte canadien rpondant au nom de Christopher Wylie, a t employ au sein de cette entreprise qui est suspecte davoir exploit les donnes de 50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook  leur insu.

Ces donnes auraient permis deffectuer un profilage des lecteurs potentiels dans le cadre de la campagne victorieuse de Donald Trump outre-Atlantique, mais aussi du  Oui  au Brexit.

Sur le New York Times, nous pouvons lire :

 L'entreprise avait obtenu un investissement de 15 millions de dollars de Robert Mercer, le riche donateur rpublicain, et courtis son conseiller politique, Stephen K. Bannon, avec la promesse d'outils qui pourraient identifier les personnalits des lecteurs amricains et influencer leur comportement. Mais il n'avait pas les donnes pour faire fonctionner ses nouveaux produits.

 Ainsi, l'entreprise a recueilli des informations prives des profils Facebook de plus de 50 millions d'utilisateurs sans leur autorisation, selon d'anciens employs, associs et documents de Cambridge, ce qui en fait l'une des plus importantes fuites de donnes dans l'histoire du rseau social. La violation a permis  l'entreprise d'exploiter l'activit prive des mdias sociaux d'un large ventail de l'lectorat amricain, en dveloppant des techniques qui ont tay son travail sur la campagne du prsident Trump en 2016.

 Un examen du New York Times et de The Observer de Londres rvle comment la volont de Cambridge Analytica de mettre sur le march une nouvelle arme potentiellement puissante a entran sa mise en examen  ainsi que celle des riches investisseurs conservateurs cherchant  remodeler la politique  par des enquteurs et des lgislateurs des deux cts de lAtlantique. 

*Comment Cambridge Analytica a-t-elle obtenu des donnes Facebook sur quelque 50 millions de personnes ?*

Il faut dabord savoir que Cambridge a pay pour acqurir les renseignements personnels par l'intermdiaire d'un chercheur externe, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan qui, selon Facebook, prtendait les recueillir  des fins acadmiques. Il ne sagit donc pas dune violation du systme de Facebook.

Ceci tant dit, rappelons que Facebook offre un certain nombre d'outils technologiques pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, et l'un des plus populaires est Facebook Login, qui permet aux gens de simplement se connecter  un site Web ou une application en utilisant leur compte Facebook au lieu denregistrer de nouvelles informations. Vous verrez probablement le mme systme avec dautres services populaires comme celui de Google. 

Les gens sen servent probablement parce que c'est facile (en deux clics, ils peuvent crer leur compte) et limine le besoin de se souvenir d'une nouvelle combinaison pseudo/MdP.

Seulement voil : lorsque les utilisateurs utilisent Facebook Login, ils accordent au dveloppeur de l'application une srie d'informations provenant de leur profil Facebook, telles que leur nom, leur emplacement, leur adresse e-mail ou leur liste d'amis. C'est ce qui est arriv en 2015, quand un professeur de l'Universit de Cambridge nomm Dr Aleksandr Kogan a cr une application appele  thisisyourdigitallife  qui utilisait cette fonctionnalit de connexion de Facebook. Quelque 270 000 personnes ont utilis Facebook Login pour crer des comptes et ont ainsi choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan.


*Christopher Wylie*
En 2015, cependant, Facebook a galement permis aux dveloppeurs de recueillir des informations sur les rseaux d'amis de personnes qui ont utilis Facebook Login. Cela signifie que mme si un seul utilisateur a accept de remettre ses donnes, les dveloppeurs peuvent galement accder  certaines donnes sur leurs amis. Prcisons que depuis, Facebook a mis  jour ses conditions de service pour que cela ne soit plus possible, du moins pas au mme niveau de dtail.

Grce  ces 270 000 personnes qui ont opt, Kogan a pu accder aux donnes de quelque 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook, selon le Times. Cette collecte de donnes aurait pu inclure des informations sur l'emplacement et les centres d'intrt des utilisateurs, ainsi que des informations plus dtailles, telles que des photos, des mises  jour d'tat et des enregistrements.

Le Times a constat que les donnes de Cambridge Analytica  denviron 30 millions de [personnes] contenaient suffisamment d'informations, y compris les lieux de rsidence, que l'entreprise pourrait faire correspondre les utilisateurs  d'autres enregistrements et construire des profils psychographiques.  

Les choses sont devenues problmatiques lorsque Kogan a partag ces donnes avec Cambridge Analytica. Facebook soutient que cela va  l'encontre des conditions d'utilisation de l'entreprise. Conformment  ces rgles, les dveloppeurs ne sont pas autoriss   transfrer les donnes que vous avez reues de nous (y compris les donnes anonymes, agrges ou drives) vers tout rseau publicitaire, courtier de donnes ou autre service de publicit ou de montisation.  


*Robert Mercer, qui a investi 15 millions de $ dans Cambridge Analytica, o sa fille Rebekah fait partie du comit de direction*
Ds 2015, Facebook avait dcouvert les pratiques du professeur et exig  des certifications dAlexandr Kogan et de toutes les parties auxquelles il avait transmis des donnes que celles-ci avaient t dtruites. 

Aprs les avoir obtenues, Facebook estime maintenant avoir de bonnes raisons de penser que les donnes navaient finalement pas t effaces.

De ce fait, la socit de Mark Zuckerberg annonce avoir exclu de Facebook le professeur Kogan et Cambridge Analytica.  ce titre, ils ne peuvent plus grer les pages Facebook de leurs clients et acheter despaces publicitaires :  Nous avons suspendu Cambridge Analytica de notre plateforme pour une violation claire de nos politiques. Ils ne peuvent pas acheter dannonces ni administrer les pages de leurs clients. 

Le compte Facebook de Christopher Wylie a galement t suspendu. Selon Tamsin Allen, son avocat, la numro un des rseaux sociaux aurait tout dabord collabor avec celui-ci avant de le bannir de Facebook publiquement aprs publication des deux articles.

En Grande-Bretagne, Cambridge Analytica est confronte  des enqutes croises du Parlement et des rgulateurs du gouvernement sur des allgations selon lesquelles elle aurait effectu un travail illgal sur la campagne  Brexit . Le pays a des lois strictes sur la vie prive, et sa commissaire  l'information a annonc samedi qu'elle cherchait  savoir si les donnes de Facebook avaient t  illgalement acquises et utilises . 

Aux tats-Unis, les enquteurs du Congrs ont interrog Alexander Nix, le directeur gnral de Cambridge Analytica,sur le rle de l'entreprise dans la campagne Trump. Et le conseiller spcial du dpartement de la Justice, Robert S. Mueller III, a demand les courriels des employs de Cambridge Analytica qui ont travaill pour l'quipe Trump dans le cadre de son enqute sur l'ingrence russe dans les lections.

Le quotidien amricain indique que  Bien que la substance de l'intrt de Mueller soit un secret bien gard, les documents consults par The Times indiquent que la filiale britannique du cabinet prtend avoir travaill en Russie et en Ukraine. Et le fondateur de WikiLeaks, Julian Assange, a rvl en octobre que Nix l'avait contact pendant la campagne dans l'espoir d'obtenir des informations confidentielles.  

Source : NYT, The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Les rseaux sociaux peuvent-ils, selon vous, contribuer  faciliter le profilage d'internautes et donc la manipulation de masse ?

----------


## marsupial

Je ne sais pas prcisment si les rseaux sociaux peuvent servir  la manipulation de masse mais en tout cas ils nous enferment dans un cosystme, a c'est certain, qui peut mener  la manipulation.

En attendant,...moins 7%  la cotation, a manipule les finances.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Je ne sais pas prcisment si les rseaux sociaux peuvent servir  la manipulation de masse mais en tout cas ils nous enferment dans un cosystme, a c'est certain, qui peut mener  la manipulation.
> 
> En attendant,...moins 7%  la cotation, a manipule les finances.


Je sais toujours pas  quoi sert Facebook ( titre perso) mais au moins je sais  quoi il peut servir...

----------


## ztor1

Bonjour,

Des dark post  ::ptdr:: 
Qui devraient tre normalement interdis fin 2018 sur FB.

C'est toujours utiliss sous cette for et d'autres et cela  mon avis continuera encore longtemps ... Sous un autre nom 

@+

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Aprs le congrs, c'est au tour de la FTC de lancer une enqute sur Facebook,*
*sur l'utilisation des donnes de millions d'utilisateurs sans leur consentement  * 

Nous vous rapportions que le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining). La source, un lanceur dalerte canadien rpondant au nom de Christopher Wylie a t employ au sein de cette entreprise qui est suspecte davoir exploit les donnes de 50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook  leur insu. 

Ces donnes auraient permis deffectuer un profilage des lecteurs potentiels dans le cadre de la campagne victorieuse de Donald Trump outre-Atlantique, mais aussi du  Oui  au Brexit.

Le New York Times a alors expliqu que :

 L'entreprise avait obtenu un investissement de 15 millions de dollars de Robert Mercer, le riche donateur rpublicain, et courtis son conseiller politique, Stephen K. Bannon, avec la promesse d'outils qui pourraient identifier la personnalit des lecteurs amricains et influencer leur comportement. Mais il n'avait pas les donnes pour faire fonctionner ces nouveaux produits.

 Ainsi, l'entreprise a recueilli des informations prives des profils Facebook de plus de 50 millions d'utilisateurs sans leur autorisation, selon d'anciens employs, associs et documents de Cambridge, ce qui en fait l'une des plus importantes fuites de donnes dans l'histoire du rseau social. La violation a permis  l'entreprise d'exploiter l'activit prive des mdias sociaux d'un large ventail de l'lectorat amricain, en dveloppant des techniques qui ont tay son travail sur la campagne du prsident Trump en 2016. 

Si ce scandale a dj donn lieu  des enqutes sur les deux territoires, selon des sources, la Federal Trade Commission des tats-Unis va entrer dans la partie. En effet, lautorit va chercher  dterminer si Facebook a viol les termes d'un dcret de consentement de 2011 concernant la transmission de donnes personnelles qui ont t transfres  Cambridge Analytica  l'insu des utilisateurs.


Selon les termes du rglement de 2011, Facebook a accept d'obtenir le consentement de l'utilisateur avant deffectuer certains changements dans les paramtres de confidentialit. Pour situer dans le contexte, Facebook avait t accus davoir tromp ses utilisateurs en les forant  partager plus dinformations personnelles quils ne le voulaient. Cette plainte est survenue aprs que l'entreprise a modifi certains paramtres utilisateur sans en informer ses utilisateurs, selon une dclaration de la FTC  ce moment-l.

La FTC est la principale agence des tats-Unis charge de faire respecter l'adhsion des entreprises  leurs propres politiques de confidentialit et pourrait imposer des amendes de lordre des millions de dollars  l'entreprise si elle dcouvre que Facebook a enfreint un dcret de consentement de 2011.

 La FTC devrait examiner attentivement cette situation afin de dterminer s'il y a une infraction au dcret , a dclar dans un communiqu Gene Kimmelman, un ancien avocat en chef de la division antitrust du ministre de la Justice.  La FTC devrait utiliser toute son nergie pour empcher que cela ne se reproduise.  

 La FTC prend au srieux les allgations selon lesquelles les donnes de millions de personnes ont t utilises sans autorisation approprie , a dclar mardi Terrell McSweeny, de la FTC. Il a ajout que  ces allgations mettent en vidence les droits limits des Amricains sur leurs donnes. Les consommateurs ont besoin de protections plus fortes pour l're numrique, telles que des lois compltes sur la scurit et la confidentialit des donnes, la transparence et la responsabilit des courtiers de donnes, ainsi que des droits sur un contrle de leurs donnes.  

Source : Bloomberg

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'un des fondateurs de WhatsApp appelle  quitter Facebook,*
*suite au scandale li  la fuite massive de donnes utilises pour un profilage* 

En 2009, Jan Koum et Brian Acton, deux anciens ingnieurs de Yahoo, ont fond lentreprise WhatsApp, responsable du dveloppement et de la maintenance de lapplication de messagerie du mme nom. Lapplication a connu un tel succs quelle na pas manqu dattirer la convoitise de Facebook qui se lest approprie en fvrier 2014 pour un montant de 19 milliards de dollars dont une grande partie a t verse sous forme dactions Facebook et une autre paye en cash. L'accord prvoyait le versement de la somme de 3 milliards de dollars en actions sous rserve du bouclage du rachat. Cette dernire somme a t verse aux fondateurs et salaris de l'application de messagerie.

Petite parenthse, aprs une dizaine dannes chez Apple et Yahoo, Brian Acton recherchait du travail et sest vu fermer les portes de Twitter (mai 2009) et Facebook (aot 2009). Mais il ne sest pas dcourag pour autant et a parl de ces refus dans des tweets comme des motivations pour avancer dans la vie. Belle ironie de la vie lorsque Facebook vient vers lui pour lui racheter son application.


La popularit de WhatsApp na eu de cesse de crotre, en 2016, lapplication tait utilise par un milliard de personnes dans le monde chaque mois. En juillet 2017, elle a annonc quelle tait utilise par un milliard de personnes dans le monde chaque jour.

Mais Brian Acton semble ne pas avoir apprci lvolution de ce mariage entre Facebook et WhatsApp. Cest en tout cas ce que suggrent certaines de ces actions. Par exemple, il a quitt WhatsApp lanne dernire et a dcid de financer une fondation pour dmocratiser lutilisation de Signal quil a financ  hauteur de 50 millions de dollars.

Pour rappel, Signal est lapplication de messagerie chiffre qui a contribu  dmocratiser le chiffrement de bout en bout. Aux cts de Moxie Marlinspike, fondateur de Signal, Acton a affich sa dtermination  mener  bien sa mission :  Je partage avec Moxie une croyance : que la meilleure manire de continuer  assurer la disponibilit de services de communication low-cost et hautement scuriss comme Signal est de le faire  travers une structure de fondation, qui serait loin des limites d'une entreprise qui cherche  faire du profit.  Une petite pique envoye au passage  Facebook qui a t critiqu par les CNIL europennes suite aux partages de donnes entre WhatsApp et Facebook au nom de lamlioration des publicits cibles et donc du profit.

Cette fois-ci, aprs les rvlations dun dnonciateur qui a fait savoir que les donnes de 50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook ont t utilises pour faire un profilage dans le but de les influencer durant la campagne prsidentielle amricaine, mais galement dans le vote du Brexit, Acton est plus direct :  il est temps. #deletefacebook , peut-on lire sur un tweet qui a le mrite dtre prcis et concis. 


Il est donc temps pour lui de supprimer Facebook. Il joint sa voix aux centaines d'autres personnes annonant leur intention de ne plus utiliser le rseau social, suite au scandale de Cambridge Analytica.

Lingnieur est devenu milliardaire grce  la vente de WhatsApp  Facebook et son patrimoine slve  5,5 milliards de dollars en mars 2018 daprs le magazine amricain Forbes.


Source : blog WhatsApp, Forbes, Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'application de messagerie Signal lance une fondation qui reoit un don de l'un des cofondateurs de WhatsApp  hauteur de 50 millions de dollars

----------


## Thorna

whatsapp, cette appli qu'on ne peut installer qu'en lui donnant tous les pouvoirs dans le tlphone, y compris l'accs aux messages, au tlphone, aux photos etc. ?
Y'a pas une histoire avec l'hpital et la charit ?  ::rouleau::

----------


## Aiekick

pas sur android 6.0

----------


## Invit

> whatsapp, cette appli qu'on ne peut installer qu'en lui donnant tous les pouvoirs dans le tlphone, y compris l'accs aux messages, au tlphone, aux photos etc. ?
> Y'a pas une histoire avec l'hpital et la charit ?


Bah c'est assez logique... WhatsApp te permet de tlphoner, de prendre des photos  envoyer  tes contacts ou groupes, etc... Donc rien d'tonnant dans le nombre de droits rclams...
Pour l'accs au SMS, il teste ton numro en envoyant un SMS qui est automatiquement analys et confirm, voil pourquoi ils ont besoin de ce droit galement...

----------


## Zirak

Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est qu'il appelle  quitter Facebook, alors que Facebook n'y est pour pas grand chose dans cette histoire.

Je veux bien qu'il y a moult choses  dire sur cette entreprise, mais pour le coup, c'est Aleksandr Kogan qui a menti  Facebook en prtendant faire a pour des recherches, et qui revendu les donnes  Cambridge Analytica, qui aprs, a fait son business avec celles-ci.

Pourquoi tout le monde tape sur FB, mais pas sur Aleksandr Kogan ou Cambridge Analytica ?

Ah oui, car les deux autres, personnes les connait, du coup on peut pas faire du buzz avec...

----------


## marsupial

Partiellement raison Zirak. Le grand dfaut de FB rside dans le fait qu' partir de 270 000 donnes d'utilisateurs, il y ait pu avoir accs  50 000 000 de personnes. Pour cette raison le CSO ( ou RSSI ) rue dans les brancards de FB. Mais galement la cause de toutes ces enqutes et demande de la FTC et de l'Europe ainsi que le Royaume-Uni car il s'agit de violations de la loi RGPD et d'un accord avec la FTC sur la protection des donnes utilisateurs. Les britanniques sont extrmement stricts sur tout ce qui touche  la vie prive. Au moins autant que les allemands.

----------


## Madmac

> Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est qu'il appelle  quitter Facebook, alors que Facebook n'y est pour pas grand chose dans cette histoire.
> 
> Je veux bien qu'il y a moult choses  dire sur cette entreprise, mais pour le coup, c'est Aleksandr Kogan qui a menti  Facebook en prtendant faire a pour des recherches, et qui revendu les donnes  Cambridge Analytica, qui aprs, a fait son business avec celles-ci.
> 
> Pourquoi tout le monde tape sur FB, mais pas sur Aleksandr Kogan ou Cambridge Analytica ?


Parce que FB ce finance en faisant ce genre de recherche et en vendant les donnes personnelles. Crois-tu vraiment que Cambridge Analytica soit le premier  avoir fait cela. Les rseaux sociaux sont une manne pour les agences de marketing. Tous ce qui a t fait l'a t en conformit avec le contrat de service.

 Quand quelque chose est gratuit sur internet, c'est que tu es le produit.

----------


## Zirak

AH mais comme je l'ai dit, je ne renie pas le fait qu'il y a normment de critiques que l'on peut faire  propos de Facebook, ni le fait qu'on puisse en partie incriminer Facebook dans cette affaire galement, je m'tonne juste que personne ne parle des deux autres entits, qui dans le cas prsent, m'ont tout de mme l'air autant voir un peu plus fautive que Facebook, et que l'on ne s'acharne que sur cette entreprise.  :;): 

Edit :




> Parce que FB ce finance en faisant ce genre de recherche et en vendant les donnes personnelles. Crois-tu vraiment que Cambridge Analytica soit le premier  avoir fait cela. Les rseaux sociaux sont une manne pour les agences de marketing. Tous ce qui a t fait l'a t en conformit avec le contrat de service.
> 
>  Quand quelque chose est gratuit sur internet, c'est que tu es le produit.


Attention, dans cette affaire, ce n'est pas Facebook qui a revendu les donnes. A part une une mauvaise pub, et un mauvais lment de plus pour son image, Facebook n'a rien gagn dans cette histoire.

----------


## Citrax

Fessbouc whatsup etc....................tout ces sites de cas-sociaux meritent de perdurer tant qu'il y aura tous ces milliards de PIGEONS dans le monde !

Moi je dis "bravo" le miserabilisme humain, social et capitaliste.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Madmac

> Attention, dans cette affaire, ce n'est pas Facebook qui a revendu les donnes. A part une une mauvaise pub, et un mauvais lment de plus pour son image, Facebook n'a rien gagn dans cette histoire.


Cambridge Analytica a ouvert de compte bidon et a utiliser FB pour savoir sur quel partie du programme de Trump, devait tre martel. Les gens qui sont choqu par cette affaire, sont les nafs qui viennent de dcouvrir que leur commentaires pouvaient tre utilis  leur dpend. Beaucoup d'employeurs utilisent les rseaux sociaux pour savoir si leur futur employ seront des travailleurs dociles. Il ne faut pas tre naf, la publicit est un source de revenue ngligeable. Ce que Facebook vend, c'est a capacit de faire de la propagande pour le plus offrant.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Edward Snowden estime que Facebook est une socit de surveillance*
*Qui se fait passer pour un rseau social*

Le lanceur dalerte Edward Snowden sen est pris  Facebook dans un tweet publi rcemment o il affirme que lentreprise technologique amricaine gagne de largent en monnayant les informations confidentielles de ses utilisateurs :  Facebook se fait de largent en exploitant et en vendant des dtails intimes sur la vie prive de millions de personnes, bien au-del des rares dtails que vous publiez volontairement , a-t-il dnonc.


Sa raction fait suite  la suspension de Cambridge Analytica, une socit danalyse de donnes qui a travaill pour la campagne du prsident Trump, du rseau social Facebook. Daprs lui,  ce ne sont pas des victimes, ce sont des complices .

En agissant de la sorte, la firme de Menlo Park voulait sanctionner Cambridge Analytica, ce dernier ayant t accus davoir illgalement collect et exploit les donnes de millions dutilisateurs du rseau social de Facebook. Le professeur Kogan et Cambridge Analytica ne peuvent plus grer les pages Facebook de leurs clients et acheter despaces publicitaires :  Nous avons suspendu Cambridge Analytica de notre plateforme pour une violation claire de nos politiques. Ils ne peuvent pas acheter dannonces ni administrer les pages de leurs clients. 

Tout part dune application, baptise  thisisyourdigitallife , qui a t conue par Aleksandr Kogan, un chercheur en psychologie de luniversit de Cambridge. Cette appli se prsentait sur Facebook comme une application utilise par des psychologues  des fins acadmiques et proposait aux internautes de remplir des tests de personnalit. Malheureusement, elle collectait aussi,  linsu de ses utilisateurs, les donnes prives de ces derniers et ces informations auraient t transmises  Cambridge Analytica. 

Rappelons que Facebook offre un certain nombre doutils technologiques pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, et lun des plus populaires est Facebook Login, qui permet aux gens de simplement se connecter  un site Web ou une application en utilisant leur compte Facebook au lieu denregistrer de nouvelles informations. Et en 2015, lentreprise permettait aux dveloppeurs de recueillir des informations sur les rseaux damis de personnes qui ont utilis Facebook Login. 

Lorsque les utilisateurs utilisent Facebook Login, ils accordent au dveloppeur de lapplication une srie dinformations provenant de leur profil Facebook, telles que leur nom, leur emplacement, leur adresse e-mail ou leur liste damis. En parallle, mme si un seul utilisateur a accept de remettre ses donnes, les dveloppeurs peuvent galement accder  certaines donnes sur leurs amis.

Quelque 270 000 personnes ont utilis Facebook Login pour crer des comptes et ont ainsi choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan. Mais finalement, grce  ces 270 000 utilisateurs de base, Kogan a pu accder aux donnes de quelque 50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook, selon le Times. Cette collecte de donnes aurait pu inclure des informations sur lemplacement et les centres dintrt des utilisateurs, ainsi que des informations plus dtailles, telles que des photos, des mises  jour dtat et des enregistrements.

Les choses sont devenues problmatiques lorsque Kogan a livr ces donnes  Cambridge Analytica. Facebook soutient que cela va  lencontre des conditions dutilisation de lentreprise. Conformment  ces rgles, les dveloppeurs ne sont pas autoriss   transfrer les donnes que vous avez reues de nous (y compris les donnes anonymes, agrges ou drives) vers tout rseau publicitaire, courtier de donnes ou autre service de publicit ou de montisation. 

 Les entreprises qui gagnent de largent en collectant et en vendant des dossiers dtaills sur leur vie prive taient autrefois dcrites comme des socits de surveillance , a dclar Snowden.  Leur repositionnement en tant que rseaux sociaux est la tromperie la plus russie depuis que le Dpartement de la Guerre est devenu le Dpartement de la Dfense , a-t-il ajout.


Cambridge Analytica, pour sa part, a dmenti tout acte rprhensible, en publiant une dclaration selon laquelle lentreprise  respecte pleinement  les conditions dutilisation de Facebook.

*Source* : Washington Examiner

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Snowden a-t-il vu juste ou se mprend-il, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica aurait fait du profilage de 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook pour influer sur les lections US et le vote du Brexit

----------


## nirgal76

J'en pense que l'agent russe Snowden, mme s'il a raison sur la nuisance que reprsente ces rseaux sociaux (pour la vie prive comme pour le QI), se trompe. C'est malheureusement btement  but lucratif que ce genre de socit collecte les donnes prives (mme si aprs, elle peuvent tre utilise  des fins de surveillance, mais l'utilisation qui est faite des donnes qu'elles vendent, elles s'en foutent). Tant qu'ils y aura des gens pour balancer leur (pathtique) vie sur ces trucs....

----------


## Invit

> J'en pense que l'agent russe Snowden


Ah c'est carrment un agent russe maintenant ?  :8O:

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Cambridge Analytica a ouvert de compte bidon et a utiliser FB pour savoir sur quel partie du programme de Trump, devait tre martel. Les gens qui sont choqu par cette affaire, sont les nafs qui viennent de dcouvrir que leur commentaires pouvaient tre utilis  leur dpend. Beaucoup d'employeurs utilisent les rseaux sociaux pour savoir si leur futur employ seront des travailleurs dociles. Il ne faut pas tre naf, la publicit est un source de revenue ngligeable. Ce que Facebook vend, c'est a capacit de faire de la propagande pour le plus offrant.


Publicit et propagande c'est un peu pareil :

Publicit : amener  la connaissance du public ce qui doit connu de tous dans le cas d'un produit :

"Le fait d'exercer une action psychologique sur le public  des fins commerciales, spcialement, de faire connatre un produit et d'inciter  l'acqurir."

Note bien le terme  "exercer une action psychologique sur le public" 

Propagande : Action exerce sur l'opinion pour l'amener  avoir et  appuyer certaines ides (surtout politiques).

Dans les deux cas on essaie d'influencer d'une faon ou d'une autre le public. 

Aujourd'hui les hommes politiques sont devenus des barils de lessive qu'il faut vendre aux lecteurs (d'autant plus
que les ides nouvelles ils en ont de moins en moins). 

Il y a longtemps que les publicitaires (ou les propagandistes) ont compris que le message doit tre adapt au client 
pour maximiser les chances qu'il fasse un quelconque effet. C'est de l que Facebook et les autres tirent leurs revenus

Vendre des informations sur qui tu est, ce que tu pense, tes envies, tes gouts, (tes petits plaisirs secrets) 
tout cela permettra  l'agence de pub (ou de propagande) dadapter son message  ton cas particulier et d'essayer
d'enfoncer le clou...

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires*
* cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica*

Depuis des mois, Facebook est accus davoir t instrumentalis par des entits lies  la Russie pour manipuler lopinion publique aux tats-Unis, notamment pendant la campagne lectorale amricaine de 2016, et ailleurs dans le monde. Elle est aussi rgulirement pointe du doigt dans les affaires lies  la diffusion de fausses nouvelles et de contenus discriminatoires sur Internet.

Le scandale de Cambridge Analytica qui clabousse Facebook en ce moment semble tre un signe de mauvais augure pour le gant des rseaux sociaux amricain. La firme de Menlo Park est dsormais poursuivie par certains de ses actionnaires. En outre, des politiques estiment aux tats-Unis que cette affaire pourrait tre le chainon manquant qui permettrait aux mcontents de la dernire lection prsidentielle US de prouver quil y a effectivement eu collusion entre Trump et la Russie et que le pays de Poutine a eu un rle dterminant dans la dfaite dHilary Clinton.

Ce scandale a ceci de particulier quil implique au moins quatre acteurs cls : un informaticien russe, une socit spcialise dans la communication stratgique et lanalyse de donnes, le gant des rseaux sociaux Facebook et des politiciens. Dans cette affaire, une masse de donnes collectes qui devaient,  lorigine, servir  une recherche universitaire auraient t dtournes pour alimenter une  arme de dstabilisation politique  qui aurait permis lascension de Donald Trump  la magistrature suprme des tats-Unis.


Linformaticien russe du nom dAleksandr Kogan a effectu des travaux de recherche  lUniversit de Cambridge et a conu une application baptise  Thisisyourdigitallife . Cette appli se prsentait sur le rseau social Facebook comme une application utilise par des psychologues  des fins acadmiques et proposait aux internautes de remplir des tests de personnalit avec  la cl une rmunration pour les participants.

Quelque 270 000 personnes ont choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan au travers de son application dutilit acadmique. Mais finalement, grce  ces 270 000 utilisateurs de base, Kogan a pu accder aux donnes de 30  50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook qui nont pas t avertis de la manuvre. Mais il na rien fait dillgal  ce moment-l puisquil ne violait aucune des procdures ou rgles tablies par Facebook.

Les choses sont devenues problmatiques lorsque Kogan a livr ces donnes  Cambridge Analytica. Facebook soutient que cela va  lencontre des conditions dutilisation de lentreprise. Conformment  ces rgles, les dveloppeurs ne sont pas autoriss   transfrer les donnes que vous avez reues de nous (y compris les donnes anonymes, agrges ou drives) vers tout rseau publicitaire, courtier de donnes ou autre service de publicit ou de montisation. 

 En 2015, nous avions appris quAleksandr Kogan nous avait menti et avait viol la politique de la plateforme en transmettant les donnes rcupres sur une application utilisant une interface de connexion de Facebook  SCL/Cambridge Analytica , a dclar dans un communiqu Paul Grewal, le vice-prsident et directeur juridique adjoint de Facebook.

La startup Cambridge Analytica, au cur de ce scandale, est une filiale de lentreprise de marketing Strategic Communication Laboratories. Elle a t fonde en 2013 et offre ses services aux partis politiques. Elle compte dans ses effectifs des spcialistes du big data ainsi que des experts politiques. 

Cambridge Analytica aurait dvelopp un logiciel capable de prdire et peut-tre dinfluencer le vote des lecteurs. Pour alimenter cette machine, la socit aurait utilis les donnes rcoltes par Kogan et son application dutilit acadmique sur le rseau social Facebook. Les donnes dont il est question ici concerneraient un tiers des membres actifs en Amrique du Nord et prs dun quart des lecteurs amricains. Un ancien employ de Cambridge Analytica du nom de Christopher Wylie interrog par le Guardian a dailleurs confi quil a particip  la fabrication de cette  arme de guerre psychologique . Cest lui qui a jou le rle du lanceur dalerte en dnonant les pratiques de Cambridge Analytica.

Fait trange, Christopher Wylie a t licenci en 2009 par le Parti libral du Canada pour lequel il travaillait, justement parce quil aurait propos des mthodes de collecte de donnes juges trop intrusives. Aujourdhui, cest lui qui dnonce lexploitation abusive des donnes qui implique Facebook et son ancien employeur Cambridge Analytica quil a quitt en 2014.


Le programme conu par Cambridge Analytica aurait permis au camp Trump pendant la campagne lectorale de 2016 de dtecter les potentiels lecteurs rpublicains et dlaborer des approches cibles afin dinciter ces derniers  voter pour son candidat. Lactuel locataire de la Maison-Blanche et son quipe de campagne auraient profit de cet outil pour effectuer des simulations de participation ou dterminer les rgions o les dplacements du candidat seraient les plus utiles.

Ce scandale narrange pas les affaires de la firme de Menlo Park qui a vu la valeur de ses actions en bourse reculer ( 9 % environ) et sa capitalisation fondre de presque 30 milliards USD en quelques heures depuis le dbut de la crise. Aux tats-Unis, les procureurs de New York et du Massachusetts, la FTC ont ouvert des enqutes contre le gant des rseaux sociaux.

Comme cela a t voqu plus haut, cette situation a pouss certains des actionnaires du groupe (ceux qui ont achet des parts depuis fvrier 2017)  dposer un recours collectif contre Facebook devant la justice amricaine. Ils estiment en effet que les pertes financires enregistres depuis quelques jours par la socit dans laquelle ils ont investi sont lies  ce scandale. Ils martlent aussi que Facebook a viol ses propres politiques de confidentialit et les a tromps  en autorisant des tiers  accder aux donnes personnelles de millions dutilisateurs de Facebook sans leur consentement .

Darren Robbins, un avocat spcialis dans les recours collectifs qui nest pas impliqu dans laffaire, a qualifi laffaire Cambridge Analytics de  troublante  pour Facebook et le pays dans son ensemble et soulign que les investisseurs pourront obtenir gain de cause sils parviennent  dmontrer que Facebook les a incits  investir en partie sur la base dinformations fausses, trompeuses ou incompltes concernant des pratiques qui auraient pu viter les problmes de confidentialit des utilisateurs.

 Ils ont une culpabilit potentielle dans un certain nombre de domaines , a confi Robbins avant dajouter :  quil sagisse de la responsabilit des utilisateurs, des rgulateurs gouvernementaux ou des investisseurs, il y a des implications pour notre socit compte tenu de la position unique que Facebook occupe dans la vie quotidienne des Amricains. 

*Source* : Bloomberg, La Presse

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden estime que Facebook est une socit de surveillance qui se fait passer pour un rseau social
 ::fleche::  Russie et USA s'accusent mutuellement d'ingrence dans les lections, mais ce sont leurs entreprises technologiques qui en font les frais

----------


## nirgal76

> Ah c'est carrment un agent russe maintenant ?


Bah, quitte  jouer aux thories de complots dans tous les sens, autant y aller carrment. Et puis, s'il ne l'tait pas, il l'est devenu.

----------


## Invit

> Fessbouc whatsup etc....................tout ces sites de cas-sociaux meritent de perdurer tant qu'il y aura tous ces milliards de PIGEONS dans le monde !
> 
> Moi je dis "bravo" le miserabilisme humain, social et capitaliste.


WhatsApp n'est pas un site...  ::?: 

Tu racontes pas ta vie, c'est un messenger. En gros, tu amliores les SMS en crant des groupes, etc.. Tu passes sur Internet...
Je vois pas trop en quoi on peut comparer ses 2 produits, c'est juste Facebook qui a rachet, c'est le seul lien...

WhatsApp n'est pas un rseau social... Donc tes jugements...  ::?:

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs*
*et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter dautres abus*

Mark Zuckerberg a finalement bris le silence pour sexprimer au sujet de la collecte illicite de donnes de 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook ; lesquelles donnes ont t utilises plus tard par la firme danalyse Cambridge Analytica  des fins de profilage et de communication stratgique dans le cadre de la campagne de Donald Trump. Pour lui, il sagissait avant tout dun abus de confiance entre le dnomm Aleksandr Kogan, Cambridge Analytica et Facebook. Il na toutefois pas manqu dindiquer que c'tait aussi un abus de confiance entre Facebook et les personnes qui partagent leurs donnes avec le site en sattendant  ce que leurs donnes soient protges par le rseau social.

Mais en ce qui concerne la protection des donnes des utilisateurs, Mark Zuckerberg assure avoir dj pris les mesures les plus importantes en 2014 pour empcher les mauvais acteurs d'accder  ces  informations de cette manire.  Les actions les plus importantes pour empcher que cela se reproduise aujourd'hui, nous les avons prises des annes auparavant , dit-il dans une publication sur Facebook.  En 2014, afin d'viter les applications abusives, nous avons annonc que nous tions en train de modifier l'ensemble de la plateforme afin de limiter considrablement les accs aux donnes. Plus important encore, les applications comme celle de Kogan ne pouvaient plus demander des donnes sur les amis d'une personne  moins que ces amis aient galement autoris l'application. Nous avons galement demand aux dveloppeurs d'obtenir notre approbation avant de pouvoir demander des donnes sensibles  des personnes. Ces actions empcheraient toute application comme celle de Kogan de pouvoir accder  autant de donnes aujourd'hui , a-t-il ajout.

Il reconnait cependant que Facebook a aussi commis des erreurs qui ont permis cette collecte illgale des donnes, et annonce donc de nouvelles mesures pour que cela ne se produise plus. Il prsente plus prcisment trois mesures,  savoir un contrle approfondi des applications suspectes, un accs plus restreint aux donnes des utilisateurs par les dveloppeurs et une plus grande transparence en ce qui concerne les applications ayant accs aux donnes des utilisateurs.


Pour le contrle des applications, Facebook compte tudier toutes celles qui ont eu accs  de grandes quantits d'informations jusquen 2014, au moment o la socit a modifi sa plateforme pour rduire l'accs aux donnes. Le rseau social va galement effectuer un audit complet de toute application prsentant des activits suspectes et bannir, de sa plateforme, tout dveloppeur qui n'acceptera pas cette vrification approfondie.  Et si nous trouvons des dveloppeurs qui ont mal utilis des informations personnellement identifiables, nous allons les bannir et informer tous les utilisateurs concerns par cette violation. Cela inclut aussi les personnes dont Kogan a mal utilis les donnes , explique Mark Zuckerberg.

Pour ce qui est de la deuxime mesure, Facebook envisage de restreindre davantage l'accs aux donnes par les dveloppeurs pour viter d'autres types d'abus. Comme lexplique son PDG, le numro un des rseaux sociaux va supprimer l'accs des dveloppeurs  vos donnes si vous n'avez pas utilis leur application pendant trois mois. Lentreprise va galement rduire les donnes que vous partagez avec une application lorsque vous vous y connectez. Vous ne pourrez partager que votre nom, votre photo de profil et votre adresse e-mail uniquement. En plus de cela,  nous allons exiger aux dveloppeurs non seulement d'obtenir une approbation, mais aussi de signer un contrat afin de demander  [chaque utilisateur] d'accder  ses publications ou  d'autres donnes prives , a ajout le patron de Facebook, en promettant au passage plus de changements dans les prochains jours.

Enfin, la dernire mesure annonce par Facebook consistera  se montrer plus transparent sur les applications qui ont accs aux donnes des utilisateurs. Le site dit en effet vouloir sassurer que vous sachiez quelles applications vous avez autorises  accder  vos donnes. Pour cela, le mois prochain, Facebook va afficher en haut de votre flux dactualits, un outil qui vous permettra de savoir les applications que vous avez utilises et qui vous donnera un moyen facile de rvoquer les autorisations de ces applications sur vos donnes. Cet outil est dj disponible dans les paramtres de confidentialit, mais Facebook veut maintenant le placer en haut du flux dactualits afin quil soit bien vu par tous les utilisateurs.

Cette srie de mesures indique que Facebook reconnait sa responsabilit dans lacquisition illicite et lutilisation faite des donnes de ses utilisateurs. Le Congrs et la FTC des tats-Unis enqutent dailleurs sur cette violation massive de donnes, et daprs certains mdias, Mark Zuckerberg est dispos  tmoigner devant le Congrs.

Source : Mark Zuckerberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des mesures annonces par Facebook ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles menaces pour les dveloppeurs ?

----------


## r.morel

> WhatsApp n'est pas un site... 
> 
> Tu racontes pas ta vie, c'est un messenger. En gros, tu amliores les SMS en crant des groupes, etc.. Tu passes sur Internet...
> Je vois pas trop en quoi on peut comparer ses 2 produits, c'est juste Facebook qui a rachet, c'est le seul lien...
> 
> WhatsApp n'est pas un rseau social... Donc tes jugements...


C'est sur mais bon : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...ualites/A12277

----------


## Invit

> C'est sur mais bon : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...ualites/A12277


J'ai pas dit le contraire et c'est d'ailleurs li au rachat de Facebook...

Mais ce n'est pas un rseau social, c'est un outil de communication vraiment trs pratique !

----------


## nirgal76

> WhatsApp n'est pas un site... 
> 
> Tu racontes pas ta vie, c'est un messenger. En gros, tu amliores les SMS en crant des groupes, etc.. Tu passes sur Internet...
> Je vois pas trop en quoi on peut comparer ses 2 produits, c'est juste Facebook qui a rachet, c'est le seul lien...
> 
> WhatsApp n'est pas un rseau social... Donc tes jugements...


un messenger avec des groupes et qui passe par internet. Oui donc ils ont rinvent IRC quoi  :;):

----------


## sirthie

> J'en pense que l'agent russe Snowden, mme s'il a raison sur la nuisance que reprsente ces rseaux sociaux (pour la vie prive comme pour le QI), se trompe. C'est malheureusement btement  but lucratif que ce genre de socit collecte les donnes prives (mme si aprs, elle peuvent tre utilise  des fins de surveillance, mais l'utilisation qui est faite des donnes qu'elles vendent, elles s'en foutent). Tant qu'ils y aura des gens pour balancer leur (pathtique) vie sur ces trucs....


D'une part, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est moins grave si cette collecte d'information est btement  but lucratif ; d'autre part pas mal de ces gens vivent dans des pays peu ou pas dmocratiques, et au final, on ne peut pas dire que c'est la compassion qui t'touffe.

----------


## headmax

> J'en pense que l'agent russe Snowden ... Thorie du complot ...


 ::arf:: , Arguments sortie tout droit de la _novlandie_, au Pays de la _pense unique_ _mainstreams city_. Le syndrome de _Peter te guette prend soin de toi_, vend ta TV, tu fera des conomies "plus de redevance"... et tu pensera par toi mme.

----------


## Coriolan

* Scandale Cambridge Analytics : les utilisateurs commencent  dserter Facebook*
*Pour protester contre la collecte illicite de donnes*

Rien ne va plus pour Facebook, cette semaine le rseau social fait face  lun des pires scandales depuis son lancement en 2004 par Mark Zuckerberg. Et pour cause, la rvlation de la fuite massive de donnes de quelque 50 millions utilisateurs, des donnes utilises pour un profilage dans le but de les influencer durant la campagne prsidentielle amricaine, mais galement dans le vote du Brexit.

Suite  ces rvlations, plusieurs personnalits ont appel les utilisateurs de Facebook  supprimer leur compte et dserter la plateforme, notamment Brian Acton, lun des fondateurs de Whatsapp, lapplication de messagerie rachete par Facebook. Pour Edward Snowden, Facebook est plus quun rseau social, cest une vritable socit de surveillance. 

Hier finalement, Mark Zuckerberg a dcid de briser son silence concernant la collecte illicite de donnes. Le PDG a reconnu avoir commis des erreurs et a annonc de nouvelles mesures pour viter dautres abus.

Alors que le PDG de Facebook tente tant bien que mal de limiter les dgts, la campagne #DeleteFacebook bat son plein sur les autres rseaux sociaux, notamment sur Twitter o le hashtag est apparu plus de plus 10 000 fois hier en deux heures seulement, selon le service danalytics ExportTweet. En mardi, il a t mentionn 40[nbsp][/nbsp398 fois !


Bien videmment, le hashtag a t popularis par des profils notoires et vrifis sur Twitter,  limage de Cher qui a inform quelle a d supprimer son compte Facebook, une dcision difficile pour elle, mais ncessaire, car  elle aime les tats-Unis .

Brian Acton pour sa part a dit dans un tweet adress  ses dizaines de milliers dabonns quil est grand temps de quitter Facebook.

Mais quen est-il des gens qui ne sont pas des milliardaires ou des clbrits ? Les gens qui ne vont sur Facebook que pour rester en contact avec certains membres proches de la famille, des amis ou pour des opportunits professionnelles ? Et bien pour certains, la dcision na pas t difficile, comme le montrent ces dclarations :

*Richard H. Perry*
_Cinaste  Los Angeles_

_Richard H. Perry, cinaste  Los Angeles, a supprim son compte Facebook cette semaine_

Pendant longtemps maintenant, M. Perry a voulu quitter Facebook.

Il na jamais t confortable de savoir que le rseau social avait accs  lessentiel de ses informations personnelles. Durant les mois qui ont prcd l'lection prsidentielle amricaine en 2016, il a observ Facebook se transformer en ce quil a appel  une plateforme  ordures pleine de pubs et darticles bizarres reposts, en plus des gens que vous aimez qui se rvlent comme tant racistes. 

Mais Facebook na pas t toujours mauvais, cest l que M. Perry a toujours fait la promotion de ses films, o il a publi des annonces pour trouver de laide sur le plateau de tournage, et o il a communiqu avec les collgues et un  grand nombre  damis et de membre proches de la famille.

Jusqu ce que le scandale Cambridge Analytica est apparu.

 Jai souponn que ce genre de trucs continuait, mais a a t la premire fois que a a t clairement expos,  dit-il.  a semble si malicieux, et Facebook apparait comme tant complice du bas jusquau haut, cest comme sils sen foutent de leurs utilisateurs. 

M. Perry, 39 ans, a dcid donc de supprimer son profil et compte passer  Twitter et Instagram. 

 a a t une dcision facile,  dit-il.  a ne sera pas la fin du monde. 


*Dan Clark*
_Un ancien combattant de la marine de guerre_ 

M. Clark a cr deux comptes Facebook, un pour chatter avec des amis et un autre compte spar pour les membres de sa famille. Cette semaine, il a supprim les deux comptes.

 Facebook a t la principale plateforme que jai utilise pour rester en contact avec eux, et a a t une dcision difficile de quitter,  dit-il.  Mais vous devez dfendre quelque chose, alors jai mis mon pied  terre et jai dit a suffit. 

M. Clark, 57 ans, a dit quil a dj t en colre contre Facebook aprs que certaines de ses publications, qui prsentent des points de vue conservateurs, ont t censures. Il na pas aussi support lide que ses informations personnelles taient vendues ou partages avec des tiers sans pravis.

Avant de quitter le rseau social, M. Clark a publi un post pour demander  ses amis de lui envoyer leurs numros de tlphone. Plus de 100 personnes ont rpondu  lappel en trois jours.

 Il existe aujourdhui plusieurs faons pour rester en contact : tlphones, email, messagerie, Gab, qui est un rseau social qui ne censure rien,  dit-il.  Facebook est plus obsolte que certains ne le pensent. 


*Alexandra Kleeman*
_Rdactrice_ 

Alexandra Kleeman, dans son appartement  Staten Island, a dit qu'elle est panique par l'ide que ses donnes soient utilises  des fins qui vont  l'encontre de sa volont 

Aprs avoir vu un post sur Facebook informant que le Pape Franois soutient la candidature de Donald Trump, Alexandra Kleeman a connu pour la premire fois une fake news et a littralement chang la faon avec laquelle elle peroit Facebook.

 a a chang le sentiment psychologique et motionnel de la plateforme pour moi,  dit-elle.  Je ne me sentais plus bien lorsque je me connectais. 

Le scandale de Cambridge Analytica la pouss  supprimer lapplication de Facebook de son tlphone.  Je ne vais pas leur donner mes clics dengagement , a dit la femme de 32 ans. Mais elle a dcid nanmoins de garder la fonction de chat ouverte pour des raisons professionnelles et va continuer  utiliser Instagram.

Elle na pas de problme si certaines donnes personnelles sont rendues publiques, elle avait un blog elle-mme.  Mais lide que mes donnes sont utilises  des fins qui vont  lencontre de ma volont, a me fait peur. 

Source : The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous supprim votre compte Facebook ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Facebook va se remettre de cette crise ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus
 ::fleche::  Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Un professeur de l'universit de New York appelle  dmanteler les gants de la tech, les GAFA sont-ils devenus beaucoup trop puissants ?

----------


## nirgal76

> D'une part, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est moins grave si cette collecte d'information est btement  but lucratif ; d'autre part pas mal de ces gens vivent dans des pays peu ou pas dmocratiques, et au final, on ne peut pas dire que c'est la compassion qui t'touffe.


Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait moins grave...Pour le reste, je ne comprends pas o tu veux en venir par rapport  ce que je disais. Je pense que tu te trompe dans l'interprtation que tu fais de mes propos (volontairement ou non).

----------


## nirgal76

> , Arguments sortie tout droit de la _novlandie_, au Pays de la _pense unique_ _mainstreams city_. Le syndrome de _Peter te guette prend soin de toi_, vend ta TV, tu fera des conomies "plus de redevance"... et tu pensera par toi mme.


Je pense par moi mme, la preuve, je n'avale pas btement ce que dit snowden ni ce que l'on peut dire de lui. Je n'en fais pas un messie, je garde mon esprit critique envers lui comme envers les autres. Et toi ?

----------


## joublie

> Alexandra Kleeman [...] est panique par l'ide que ses donnes soient utilises  des fins qui vont  l'encontre de sa volont.


Les bras m'en tombent... Comment pouvait-on tre naf  ce point ?

----------


## Dhafer1

Je sais pas pour vous mais pour moi, Facebook a toujours t un trs bel outil de renseignement. Durant le printemps Arabe, tant trs li aux Cyber activistes, j'ai pu constater un ras de marr de faux profils en Tunisie (a se comptait en centaines de milliers), des vnements appel  la manifestation avec des centaines de milliers de participants (du jamais vu sous la dictature barbare ben alienne), des musiques entrainantes d'appel  la rvolution partags en masse, la Marseillaise  ::mouarf:: , a c'est le Online. Au niveau Offline c'est des snipers qui visait des civiles pour attis la foule (qui sont apparus tre des mercenaires  la fin et non la police de Ben Ali). 

Bref un gros bordel, et Facebook a jou un rle trs important au niveau coordination des manifestations, information mais aussi malheureusement dsinformation. Le mme scnario en Tunisie a t excut avec moins de succs (hlas) en Iran en 2009.

Pareil en Syrie et en Libye avant le dbut des vrais hostilits.

Maintenant que Trump ait russi  battre les enarques amricains (Hillary and Co) grce  Facebook, c'est vident, mais  qui profite le crime ?

Aux Russes ? Franchement je ne vois ce que Trump a fait pour aider la Russie ou allger les sanctions  son encontre depuis sa prise de pouvoir.

Par contre, il y a un petit pays qui a fait Jackpot depuis Trump, et qui comme par hasard, les centres de recherches en Data Science de Facebook y sont implants  ::aie:: 


Si j'utilisais pas Facebook pour grer les pages entreprises et puis pour collecter quelques infos aussi, je l'aurais supprim depuis longtemps.


Si vous voulez savoir jusqu' quel niveau de dtail facebook vous surveille, ouvrez un chat avec un amis, et utilisez quelques mots cls tels que couche, bb, enceinte, grossesse, et vous verrez  votre prochaine reconnexion, pleins de pubs pour bbs et femmes enceintes. Oui tous vos messages sont lus. ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> a a chang le sentiment psychologique et motionnel de la plateforme pour moi,  dit-elle.  Je ne me sentais plus bien lorsque je me connectais.





> Alexandra Kleeman [...] est panique par l'ide que ses donnes soient utilises  des fins qui vont  l'encontre de sa volont.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

je parie que c'est la 1ere a liker des photo de chat et de poster des photos d'elle et d'attendre que ces copines lui envoi des messages de ce style : "t'es trop belle ma chrie".
Elle est tellement paniqu qu'elle ne supprime mme pas son compte  ::ptdr:: 

Je suis paniqu a l'ide que ce genre d'humain comme "Alexandra Kleeman" puisse exister.

edit: cette fille  aussi un compte twitter  ::ptdr::

----------


## Anselme45

> les utilisateurs commencent  dserter Facebook


Il serait temps... Le moindre que l'on puisse dire est que "Monsieur, Madame Tout le monde" sont de gros nafs...

En fait la "dsertion" des utilisateurs de Fessbook ne date pas de cette histoire: Il n'y a plus que les "vieux" pour utiliser Fessbook... Les jeunes gnrations ne sont plus utilisateurs de Fessbook, ils ont dj pass  autres choses!

La mort lente de Fessbook est donc dj annonce ( la mode Yahoo)... Ils vont perdre des clients petit--petit pour finir par survivre sur leur restes (des beaux restes tout de mme!)...

----------


## Invit

> un messenger avec des groupes et qui passe par internet. Oui donc ils ont rinvent IRC quoi


Leur force a t de le lancer aux bons moments sur toutes les plateformes de smartphones  :;): 

Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils avaient invent quelque chose. IRC, c'est quand mme trs peu connu si tu n'es pas dans l'informatique...
Mais dans ces cas l, tu peux me dire que "MSN Messenger" c'tait de la merde, ICQ aussi, etc... Car on avait invent IRC avant... C'est pas de leur faute si ils ont pas russi  se vendre comme eux (aprs, je doute que c'tait l'ambition et grce  toi, je viens de voir qu'IRC est dispo sous Android  ::): )

----------


## halaster08

Un truc que je ne comprends pas trop: les gens qui disent quitter Facebook pour se "rfugier" chez twitter (ou autre rseau social)  cause des fuites de donnes.
C'est pas exactement la mme merde avec un nom diffrent ? vous pensez vraiment que les donnes perso sont plus scurises sur les autres rseaux sociaux ?

----------


## hotcryx

Les hypocrites s'offuscent que leurs "petits" secrets soient dvoils!
Mais FB fait partie du monde, il ne peut en tre autrement.

----------


## Invit

> Un truc que je ne comprends pas trop: les gens qui disent quitter Facebook pour se "rfugier" chez twitter (ou autre rseau social)  cause des fuites de donnes.
> C'est pas exactement la mme merde avec un nom diffrent ? vous pensez vraiment que les donnes perso sont plus scurises sur les autres rseaux sociaux ?


Si mais FB, tu as vraiment tes amis, ta famille, tu mets des photos, etc...
Twitter est diffrent sur cette partie, tu donnes ton avis personnel mais normalement, tu exposes moins ta vie personnelle.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Les hypocrites s'offuscent que leurs "petits" secrets soient dvoils!
> Mais FB fait partie du monde, il ne peut en tre autrement.


Ah bon? Donc on devrais gentiment s'inscrire sur Facebook et lui donner toutes nos donnes, parce que FB fait partie du monde et cela ne saurais changer? Du coup on fait quoi pour les arnaques de types nigrianes ou fraude 4-1-9? On leur donne gentiment des sous parce cela fait partie du monde et il ne saurais en tre autrement? Chacun a le droit au respect de sa vie prive que ce soit toi, moi ou un autre. Je sens bien l'e sempiternel anti-argument "j'ai rien a cach" sortir, je rtorquerais que c'est le potentiellement le cas maintenant, mais de quoi sera fait demain. Sous prtexte que cela existe et bien tant pis on laisse faire et puis c'est tout? Effectivement on pourrais se moquer gentiment des personnes qui "dcouvre" le fait que Fess2Book fait du pognon avec leur donne, mais cela n'est pas une justification de leur pratiques. On pourrait arriver sur des raisonnement bien foireux avec a.

----------


## halaster08

> Si mais FB, tu as vraiment tes amis, ta famille, tu mets des photos, etc...
> Twitter est diffrent sur cette partie, tu donnes ton avis personnel mais normalement, tu exposes moins ta vie personnelle.


Mais sur Twitter tu "suis" des gens (dont souvent tes amis/ta famille ...), donc on peut tout aussi facilement que sur FB tablir un profil suivant qui tu suis, ce que tu retweet etc...
Moi je vois pas vraiment de grande diffrence entre les deux (en mme temps je n'en utilise aucun) surtout je ne comprends pas comment on peut admettre que l'un est dangereux pour sa vie prive tout en continuant de la raconter sur l'autre.
J'ai l'impression de voir un alcoolique dire "j'arrte la vodka a fait vomir, je ne bois plus que du rhum"

----------


## hotcryx

> Ah bon? Donc on devrais gentiment s'inscrire sur Facebook et lui donner toutes nos donnes, parce que FB fait partie du monde et cela ne saurais changer? Du coup on fait quoi pour les arnaques de types nigrianes ou fraude 4-1-9? On leur donne gentiment des sous parce cela fait partie du monde et il ne saurais en tre autrement? Chacun a le droit au respect de sa vie prive que ce soit toi, moi ou un autre. Je sens bien l'e sempiternel anti-argument "j'ai rien a cach" sortir, je rtorquerais que c'est le potentiellement le cas maintenant, mais de quoi sera fait demain. Sous prtexte que cela existe et bien tant pis on laisse faire et puis c'est tout? Effectivement on pourrais se moquer gentiment des personnes qui "dcouvre" le fait que Fess2Book fait du pognon avec leur donne, mais cela n'est pas une justification de leur pratiques. On pourrait arriver sur des raisonnement bien foireux avec a.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait tout leur donner mais  partir du moment qu'on utilise une p* d'application qui est comme un trojan chez soi, il ne faut pas s'en tonner.

FB est devenu ce qu'il est grce  vous!

Vous nourrissez la bte.

----------


## Invit

> Mais sur Twitter tu "suis" des gens (dont souvent tes amis/ta famille ...), donc on peut tout aussi facilement que sur FB tablir un profil suivant qui tu suis, ce que tu retweet etc...
> Moi je vois pas vraiment de grande diffrence entre les deux (en mme temps je n'en utilise aucun) surtout je ne comprends pas comment on peut admettre que l'un est dangereux pour sa vie prive tout en continuant de la raconter sur l'autre.
> J'ai l'impression de voir un alcoolique dire "j'arrte la vodka a fait vomir, je ne bois plus que du rhum"


Aprs on peut potentiellement tout faire avec ces 2 outils mais historiquement, FB est beaucoup plus personnel que Twitter.
Twitter, c'tait tre proche des stars, les suivres, etc... Le ct informations en temps rel avec des "tmoins"...
Tu avais Instagram avec une contenu enrichi...

Mais depuis, les outils se sont tous plus ou moins copis sur certaines parties...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le PDG de Cambridge Analytica a t suspendu aprs un reportage en camra cache,*
*o il a parl des mthodes employes durant la campagne de Trump  * 

Dans une srie de runions filmes en camra cache, qui ont t diffuses sur Channel 4 News, Alexander Nix, le patron de Cambridge Analytica a confirm le rle jou par la socit dans llection de Donald Trump aux tats-Unis.   

Ces runions ont t filmes dans des htels londoniens pendant quatre mois, entre novembre 2017 et janvier 2018, par un journaliste infiltr de Channel 4 News qui s'est fait passer pour un client ais cherchant  faire lire des candidats au Sri Lanka. En dehors dAlexander Nix, elles ont impliqu Mark Turnbull, Managing Director Political Global pour le compte de Cambridge Analytica, et le Dr Alex Tayler, data scientist en chef de l'entreprise.

Dans une troisime partie, les cadres suprieurs de Cambridge Analytica ont parl de : 
l'ampleur de leur travail pivot dans la victoire lectorale de Trump ;comment ils vitent les enqutes du Congrs sur leurs clients trangers ;la configuration d'organisations proxy pour diffuser des messages introuvables sur les mdias sociaux ;lutilisation d'un systme de messagerie secret o les messages s'autodtruisent et ne laissent aucune trace ;la participation de Cambridge Analytica  la campagne d'attaques  Defeat Crooked Hilary .
La socit affirme que son travail avec les donnes et la recherche ont permis  Trump de gagner avec une marge troite de  40 000 voix   dans trois tats assurant la victoire dans le systme des collges lectoraux, malgr la perte du vote populaire de plus de 3 millions de voix.




Alexander a expliqu  son client potentiel  quon a fait toutes les recherches, les donnes, les analyses, le ciblage On a men la campagne numrique, la campagne de tlvision, et nos donnes ont aliment toute la stratgie.  

Il a assur galement avoir rencontr Donald Trump, alors quil tait encore en campagne,  plusieurs reprises. Il a aussi admis que sa socit a men, au profit du camp rpublicain, une campagne de dnigrement publicitaire contre Hillary Clinton.

De son ct, Turnbull a racont comment l'entreprise pourrait crer des organisations par procuration pour diffuser discrtement des informations ngatives sur les candidats de l'opposition sur Internet et les mdias sociaux.

Et dexpliquer que  Parfois, vous pouvez utiliser des organisations de proxy qui sont dj l. Vous les nourrissez. Ce sont des organisations de la socit civile. Des organisations caritatives ou des groupes d'activistes, et nous les utilisons  nous leur fournissons le matriel et ils font le travail.  

 Nous mettons des informations directement dans le flux sanguin de l'Internet et ensuite nous les regardons grandir, leur donnons un coup de pouce de temps en temps, et les regardons prendre forme. Ce genre de choses s'infiltre dans la communaut en ligne et se dveloppe, mais sans branding  donc c'est indescriptible, non traable.  
Cambridge Analytica a donc utilis une stratgie  double voie pour faire campagne. Cest dailleurs ce quexplique le Dr Tayler, data scientist en chef de Cambridge Analytica, lorsquil a dclar :  Il faut parfois faire une sparation de la campagne politique elle-mme. Donc, en Amrique, vous savez qu'il y a des groupes de dpenses indpendants qui se cachent derrire la campagne.




 En clair, les campagnes sont normalement soumises  des limites quant  la somme d'argent qu'elles peuvent rcolter. Alors que les groupes extrieurs peuvent lever un montant illimit. Ainsi, la campagne utilisera ses ressources limites pour des choses comme la persuasion et la mobilisation, puis elle va laisser la guerre arienne comme elle l'appelle, comme les attaques par publicits ngatives  d'autres groupes affilis.  

Dans lun des changes, Alexander Nix a rvl que la socit utilisait un systme de messagerie secret avec un mcanisme dautodestruction afin de ne laisser aucune trace. Et dexpliquer que  Personne ne sait que nous l'avons, de plus, nous avons dfini nos emails avec une minuterie d'autodestruction. Donc quand vous faites des courriels, aprs qu'ils ont t lus ils disparaissent deux heures plus tard. Il n'y a aucune preuve, il n'y a pas de trace papier, il n'y a rien.  

Suite  la publication de la srie de vidos, le comit de direction de Cambridge Analytica a annonc la suspension de son patron Alexander Nix  dans lattente dune enqute complte et indpendante . Par ailleurs, lentreprise a prcis que  De l'avis de la Commission, les rcents commentaires de Nix, secrtement enregistrs par Channel 4 et d'autres allgations, ne reprsentent pas les valeurs ou les oprations de l'entreprise et sa suspension reflte le srieux avec lequel nous considrons cette violation.  

Mais pour certains, cette dcision nest pas suffisante. Claude Moraes, un parlementaire britannique, a dclar sur Twitter  Sils pensent que la suspension dun chef dentreprise correspond au degr de proportionnalit attendu pour ce type de violation massive des donnes, ils sous-estiment les personnes et les institutions qui se battront pour les droits  la vie prive et pour Facebook afin quils rendent compte de leurs actions. 


Source : CA, Channel 4

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette rponse de l'entreprise est-elle, selon vous, approprie  ces nouveaux lments ?

----------


## marsupial

Il existe tellement mieux  faire en tant que data scientist. Mais l'tre humain, gal  lui mme, fait un instrument de pouvoir de ses comptences...

----------


## marc.collin

> D'une part, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est moins grave si cette collecte d'information est btement  but lucratif ; d'autre part pas mal de ces gens vivent dans des pays peu ou pas dmocratiques, et au final, on ne peut pas dire que c'est la compassion qui t'touffe.


Qu'est-ce qu'une dmocratie?

----------


## joublie

Le PDG " ne reprsentent pas les valeurs ou les oprations de l'entreprise ".
Exact : il est arriv au sommet de l'entreprise aprs avoir cass un carreau ; il avait vu de la lumire et pens " hum, il y a srement une place de _big boss_  prendre ici ".
Voil une triste affaire qui clabousse  tort l'entreprise, jusqu'ici le comit de direction n'a jamais eu le moindre doute sur les mthodes du _boss_ : tout tait irrprochable, c'est mme pour a que le comit n'exerait aucun contrle _superflu_ sur les activits ni sur les comptes.
Et le systme de destruction totale de courriels ? Ah, on croyait que c'tait plus cologique !

----------


## koyosama

Gnial 100 gars qui ont abandonn Facebook pour faire genre. Pendant que 100000 s'inscrit et la gnration d'aprs.
Ici la news en dans un petit coin du journal. O je demande au gars du coin ce qu'il en pense et il s'en branle compltement. 

Donc encore un titre accrocheur qu'il sert  rien. Je crois que le titre que les fake news des russes pour les amricains (Trump) et les anglais (Brexit) taient suffisant. Allez chapitre suivant ...

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Elon Musk retire SpaceX et Tesla de Facebook,*
*le rseau social fait dsormais face  plusieurs procdures judiciaires*

La firme britannique et le gant amricain sont au centre dun scandale qui continue de faire des dgts importants notamment pour le plus populaire des rseaux sociaux de la toile. En effet, 50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook ont vu leurs donnes tre collectes de manire abusive. Malgr la rfutation des faits avant de prsenter des excuses,  plusieurs procdures ont t intentes  leur encontre. Depuis quil a t rvl, il y a une semaine, que le fournisseur britannique d'analyses de donnes qui a travaill avec la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trump a conserv les donnes prives de millions dutilisateurs de Facebook, une pression considrable est exerce sur Cambridge Analytica et le gant des rseaux sociaux.

Selon The Guardian et la BBC, dix-huit agents britanniques sont entrs au sige social de Cambridge  Analytica  Londres pour fouiller les lieux. Lintervention est survenue, semble-t-il, aprs l'approbation formelle mercredi dun mandat de perquisition par un juge local.  Nous sommes satisfaits de la dcision du juge, et le mandat est en cours d'excution , a dclar un porte-parole anonyme du  Information Commissioners Office , lquivalent britannique de la CNIL (Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts).

 ce jour, Cambridge Analytica et ses socits affilies ont affirm qu'elles n'avaient rien fait de mal malgr le fait quils aient suspendu leur CEO Alexander Nix. Le PDG intrimaire de la socit, Alexander Tayler, a crit dans un communiqu vendredi qu'il tait  dsol  qu'en 2014, SCL Elections (filiale de Cambridge Analytica) ait autoris lusage des donnes et produits drivs de Facebook  une socit de recherche (GSR). La socit a estim que les donnes avaient t obtenues conformment aux conditions d'utilisation et aux lois de protection des donnes de Facebook.

Tayler a rejet les rvlations apportes par un ancien employ, Christopher Wylie,  lorigine de ce scandale.  La source des allgations contre l'entreprise n'est pas un lanceur d'alerte ou un fondateur de l'entreprise, Christopher Wylie tait un entrepreneur  temps partiel qui a quitt ses fonctions en juillet 2014 et n'a aucune connaissance directe de notre travail ou de nos pratiques depuis cette date. Il a travaill pour nous pendant moins dun an, aprs quoi il a fait l'objet d'engagements restrictifs pour empcher son abus de la proprit intellectuelle de l'entreprise en tentant de crer sa propre entreprise rivale . De son ct, le gant amricain des mdias sociaux a t en mode  contrle des dommages , s'excusant de ses erreurs et procdant  des vrifications judiciaires. 



Facebook est aujourdhui sous le coup de quatre procs  la cour fdrale  San Francisco et  San Jose lis  cette affaire.  Parmi elles, celle intente par Lauren Price  San Jose. Une autre plainte a t dpose par un utilisateur de Facebook qui prtend que la socit Menlo Park a agi avec  un mpris absolu  pour ses informations personnelles aprs avoir prtendument affich qu'elle ne divulguerait pas les donnes sans permission ou notification. Ce procs, intent mardi par Lauren Price  San Jose, vise  constituer un recours collectif au nom des 50 millions de personnes dont les donnes auraient t collectes sur Facebook par Cambridge Analytica  Londres. La plainte indique que lors de l'lection de 2016, Price a t  frquemment cibl par des publicits politiques tout en utilisant Facebook . Il cherche  obtenir un ddommagement financier pour les allgations de pratiques commerciales dloyales et de ngligence, selon lui. Facebook et Cambridge Analytica sont tous les deux concerns par cette plainte.

Sur un autre front, une commission du Congrs amricain a officiellement demand vendredi  auditionner Mark Zuckerberg, le fondateur de Facebook, afin quil sexplique sur la collecte dinformations relative  50 millions dutilisateurs. Cette commission na pas prcis la date  laquelle elle souhaite auditionner Mark Zuckerberg, mais elle ne devrait toutefois pas avoir lieu avant le retour des parlementaires dune vacance de deux semaines. Un porte-parole de Facebook a confirm que le groupe avait reu cette demande, mais na pas indiqu si Mark Zuckerberg y rpondrait favorablement. 

Pendant ce temps, les titres de la socit, qui avaient dj recul de prs de 2 %  la Bourse de New York, sacheminent vers une perte de 12 % depuis le dbut de la semaine. Invit  sexprimer sur ce scandale lors dun change sur Twitter avec Ryan Mac, un journaliste de BuzzFeed News, lhomme daffaires Elon Musk dclare quil ntait mme pas au courant que SpaceX avait une page Facebook. Cest donc rapidement que les pages de SpaceX et de Tesla ont t retires de Facebook. Le cofondateur de WhatsApp et ancien employ de Facebook, Brian Acton, encourage les gens sur son compte Twitter  supprimer Facebook via le hashtag #DeleteFacebook. Son tweet a dailleurs t repris justement par Elon Musk qui crit  cest quoi Facebook ? .

Sources : SFGate, Twitter, WP, 
*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Jusqu'o pensez-vous qu'ira cette affaire ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Cambridge Analytica a t suspendu aprs un reportage en camra cache, o il a parl des mthodes employes durant la campagne de Trump 

 ::fleche::  Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica aurait fait du profilage de 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook aux USA et en UK, pour influer sur les lections et le vote du Brexit

----------


## Namica

> La socit a estim que les donnes avaient t obtenues conformment aux conditions d'utilisation et aux lois de protection des donnes de Facebook.


a c'est quand mme fort. Qui fait la loi Facebook ou les pays o il exerce ?
Dans quasiment tous les pays de l'Union Europenne, FB est en litige et rue des 4 fers pour viter des adaptations de ses pratiques ainsi que des sanctions financ!res dont par ailleurs il se bat l'aile.
Allons, encore quelques % de baisse de sa valeur boursire et quelques millions d'utilisateurs qui quittent FB, et MZ entendra peut-tre raison.

Quels seront les "victimes" suivantes de ce mouvement de prise conscience ? Google ? Apple ? Amazon ? Microsoft ?

Et considrant la protection des donne personnelles, n'oublions que la scurit absolue n'existe pas.
Ds lors, comme en physique, si une situation est possible, elle se produira invitablement tot ou tard.

Bienheureux celui dont l'identit numrique disparait des GAFAM, et surtout des rgies publicitaires.
Quand ces dernires bnficieront-elle de la mme attention que ce dernier scandale FB ?
Sans compter les entreprises qui telles Cambridge Analytica (il y en a bien d'autres) qui font de leur mtier le big data de la collecte d'infos personnelles pour les revendre au rgies publicitaires, ou  n'importe qui est dispos  les acqurir.

----------


## Dgamax

Je vais passer pour un fanboy Apple, mais d'aprs ce que propose Apple comme service, eux ne stock rien sur leur utilisateur, ils stockent principalement des donnes crypts
Aprs comment tre sur que c'est vraiment le cas avec leur produit ultra ferm, alors l...

https://www.apple.com/lae/privacy/approach-to-privacy/
https://www.apple.com/fr/privacy/approach-to-privacy/

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais d'aprs ce que propose Apple comme service, eux ne stock rien sur leur utilisateur, ils stockent principalement des donnes crypts


Il y a des pirates qui ont eu accs aux photos et vidos stockes dans le cloud, elles taient peut tre plus en clair que chiffr...

iCloud leaks of celebrity photos

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Enregistrement des donnes dappels et de SMS : Facebook frle un nouveau scandale*
*alors que la firme peine  calmer la tempte Cambridge Analytica*

Facebook passe un mauvais moment avec les dernires rvlations relatives  la collecte illicite de donnes de 50 millions d'utilisateurs. Ces donnes ont t utilises plus tard par la firme danalyse Cambridge Analytica  des fins de profilage et de communication stratgique, dans le cadre de la campagne de Donald Trump et pour influencer le vote du Brexit. Aprs tre rest silencieux pour mditer sur la brche qui a permis cela, le 21 mars, le PDG de Facebook s'est finalement exprim sur la question. Qu'il ait t anim par un profond regret ou une volont de sauver l'entreprise qui s'enfonce en bourse, Mark Zuckerberg a reconnu que Facebook a commis des erreurs avant d'annoncer de nouvelles mesures pour viter que cela se produise  l'avenir. Il a prsent plus prcisment trois ensembles de mesures, visant  approfondir le contrle des applications suspectes, restreindre davantage l'accs aux donnes des utilisateurs par les dveloppeurs, et tre plus transparent en ce qui concerne les applications ayant accs aux donnes des utilisateurs.

 Nous avons la responsabilit de protger vos donnes, et si nous ne le pouvons pas alors nous ne mritons pas de vous servir , avait-il dit la semaine dernire. C'est d'ailleurs ces mmes termes que le patron de Facebook a utiliss ce weekend, comme titre d'une annonce, dans des journaux britanniques et amricains, pour prsenter ses excuses. 

 Vous avez peut-tre entendu parler d'une application de quiz construite par un chercheur universitaire qui a permis la fuite des donnes Facebook de millions de personnes en 2014, c'tait un abus de confiance, et je regrette que nous n'ayons pas fait plus  ce moment , dit-il dans l'annonce affiche sur une page entire, avant d'insister sur le fait que des mesures sont prises que cela ne se reproduise plus.

Aprs avoir prsent ses excuses, Mark Zuckerberg profite pour mettre en avant ce qui a t dj fait et revenir sur les mesures annonces par Facebook.  Nous avons dj empch les applications comme celle-ci d'obtenir autant d'informations. Maintenant, nous limitons les donnes que les applications obtiennent lorsque vous vous connectez sur Facebook.  Comme autre mesure,  nous tudions galement chaque application ayant accs  de grandes quantits de donnes avant que nous ayons rsolu ce problme , dit-il.  Nous nous attendons  en trouver d'autres. Et quand nous les trouverons, nous les bannirons et informerons tous ceux qui sont touchs.  Et  enfin, nous allons vous rappeler les applications auxquelles vous avez donn accs  vos informations, de sorte que vous puissiez supprimer celles dont vous ne voulez plus , peut-on lire dans l'annonce de Mark Zuckerberg.


*Cela ne serait peut-tre pas arriv si Mark Zuckerberg avait suivi les conseils de Steve Jobs*

Terminant avec les annonces dans les journaux britanniques et amricains, Facebook a ainsi pass toute la semaine dernire  essayer de grer le scandale Cambrigde Analytica, et n'est pas encore au bout de ses peines. La firme doit tmoigner devant le Congrs amricain et faire face  de nombreuses poursuites, y compris de certains de ses actionnaires. Bon nombre d'utilisateurs semblent maintenant raliser qu'ils pourraient tre le produit de Facebook et ont donc commenc  quitter le rseau social, comme le recommande d'ailleurs l'un des fondateurs de WhatsApp, filiale de Facebook.

Le chemin que l'entreprise a emprunt ds le dbut tait pourtant un signe annonciateur de ce genre de scandale, et Mark Zuckerberg en avait bien conscience, puisqu'en 2010, il a eu l'occasion d'entendre directement Steve Jobs mettre en garde sur la manire dont Facebook et Google et bien d'autres dans la Silicon Valley graient la confidentialit des utilisateurs. Comme le cofondateur d'Apple, le PDG de Facebook tait invit cette anne-l  la confrence D8 du Wall Street Journal. Mark Zuckerberg attendait, dans l'audience, son tour d'tre interview, pendant que Steve Jobs abordait la question de la vie prive.

Comme le rapporte le mdia amricain Quartz, Facebook venait d'tre critiqu de forcer les utilisateurs  partager des donnes et Google enregistrait littralement des informations prives de WiFi. Interrog sur la vision de la confidentialit dans la Silicon Valley, Steve Jobs a rpondu qu'elle  n'est pas monolithique , et qu'Apple a  toujours eu une vision de la vie prive trs diffrente  de celle d'autres firmes de la Silicon Valley. Pour lui, il ne faut pas par exemple laisser aux dveloppeurs le soin d'avertir les utilisateurs que leurs donnes de localisation sont collectes par leurs applications, mais il faut plutt forcer des pop-up pour avertir les utilisateurs qu'une application les piste et leur permettre de dsactiver cette application s'ils ne veulent pas tre suivis ; une approche qu'Apple utilise.  Beaucoup de gens dans la Silicon Valley pensent que nous sommes vraiment dmods  ce sujet , a dclar Jobs dans l'interview.  Et peut-tre que nous le sommes, mais nous nous inquitons de choses comme a. 




Steve Jobs prsentait ainsi comment les gants de la technologie devraient grer la confidentialit de leurs utilisateurs : faire en sorte que les utilisateurs sachent exactement les applications qu'ils utilisent et tre transparent en ce qui concerne les donnes que ces applications collectent en donnant la possibilit aux utilisateurs de les supprimer facilement. Si Facebook a ignor cet avertissement  l'poque, il semble que c'est exactement ce que le rseau social promet de faire aujourd'hui, maintenant que ce scandale a clat :  nous allons vous rappeler les applications auxquelles vous avez donn accs  vos informations, de sorte que vous puissiez supprimer celles dont vous ne voulez plus , a annonc Mark Zuckerberg. Cette mesure, qui va entrer en vigueur le mois prochain, consistera plus exactement  afficher en haut de votre flux dactualits, un outil qui vous permettra de savoir les applications que vous avez utilises et qui vous donnera un moyen facile de rvoquer les autorisations de ces applications sur vos donnes. Cet outil est dj disponible dans les paramtres de confidentialit, mais Facebook veut maintenant le placer en haut du flux dactualits afin quil soit bien vu par tous les utilisateurs.

*Facebook pourrait aussi avoir enregistr les mtadonnes de vos appels et SMS*

Facebook semble aujourd'hui dtermin  tout rparer, malheureusement son histoire nous montre que la firme est habitue  ce genre de scandales, et ce n'est pas le dernier. Alors que l'entreprise peine  calmer la tempte provoque par ce que son PDG a dsign par  un abus de confiance entre Aleksandr Kogan, Cambridge Analytica et Facebook , elle devait encore rpondre, cette fois,  un abus de confiance entre les utilisateurs et Facebook. Oui, certains utilisateurs pourraient avoir une raison supplmentaire de ne pas faire confiance au rseau social. Cette fois, ce n'est pas une partie tierce, mais Facebook, qui a collect les donnes prives de ses utilisateurs Android sans que probablement la plupart s'en aperoivent.

Il a t dcouvert que la socit a enregistr les mtadonnes des appels tlphoniques et SMS des utilisateurs d'Android. Aprs avoir tlcharg ses archives Facebook, Dylan McKay, un utilisateur du rseau social a en effet t surpris de dcouvrir que prs de deux ans de logs d'appels et SMS de son tlphone Android taient inclus. D'autres utilisateurs ont confirm que les informations sur leurs communications ont galement t enregistres. Les donnes enregistres pour chaque appel incluent l'heure et la date  laquelle l'appel a t effectu, le type d'appel (entrant, sortant, manqu), le contact impliqu et la dure de l'appel.


Dans un communiqu publi hier, Facebook a reconnu les faits, mais assure que la faute en incombe aux utilisateurs, puisqu'ils auraient expressment autoris l'enregistrement de ces donnes.  Vous avez peut-tre vu des rapports rcents selon lesquels Facebook a enregistr l'historique des appels et des SMS (texte) des personnes sans leur permission. Ce n'est pas le cas , affirme la socit dans son communiqu, avant d'expliquer que la fonctionnalit est optionnelle.

 La journalisation de l'historique des appels et des textes fait partie d'une fonctionnalit optionnelle pour les utilisateurs de Messenger ou de Facebook Lite sur Android. Elle a t introduite dans Messenger en 2015, et plus tard offerte en option dans Facebook Lite, une version allge de Facebook pour Android. Les gens doivent expressment accepter d'utiliser cette fonctionnalit. Si,  tout moment, ils ne souhaitent plus utiliser cette fonctionnalit, ils peuvent la dsactiver et tous les historiques d'appels et de textes prcdemment partags via cette application seront supprims. 

Cela dit, vous ne devriez pas vous inquiter si vous tes minutieux et faites attention  ce qu'on vous demande ou  ce que vous faites sur Facebook. Si vous avez un doute, n'hsitez pas  aller vrifier vos comptes. Facebook prcise galement que cette fonctionnalit ne collecte pas le contenu de vos appels ou messages texte. La socit assure enfin que si vous avez activ cette fonctionnalit, vos informations sont stockes  en toute scurit  et qu'elle ne vend pas ces informations  des tiers.

Sources : Daily Mail, Quartz Media, Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook va-t-il enfin tirer des leons de ce scandale ?

----------


## hotcryx

> Gnial 100 gars qui ont abandonn Facebook pour faire genre. Pendant que 100000 s'inscrit et la gnration d'aprs.
> Ici la news en dans un petit coin du journal. O je demande au gars du coin ce qu'il en pense et il s'en branle compltement. 
> 
> Donc encore un titre accrocheur qu'il sert  rien. Je crois que le titre que les fake news des russes pour les amricains (Trump) et les anglais (Brexit) taient suffisant. Allez chapitre suivant ...


Non pas de chapitre suivant, cette histoire est grve et ils ne vont pas s'en tirer  bons comptes.

----------


## Dgamax

> Il y a des pirates qui ont eu accs aux photos et vidos stockes dans le cloud, elles taient peut tre plus en clair que chiffr...
> 
> iCloud leaks of celebrity photos


Oui en effet mais ils ont eu les photos/videos car ils avaient le mot de passe via du brute force >.<

----------


## ddoumeche

Je ne comprends pas les gens qui sont outrs, n'ont-il pas lu les CLUF de Facebook ?  C'est typiquement un pacte faustien.

L'exploitation de donnes leur est cds, et TOUT ce que vous allez y mettre peut tre exploit, mme images et vidos. Donc si vous ne voulez pas subir une fouille rectacle en rgle, ne leur donnez pas les cls de votre vie priv et ne parlez pas de votre vie prive en public.

La fausse lettre d'excuses du Zuckerberg, un horrible rouquin qualifiant ses utilisateurs de "dbiles mentaux", n'y changera rien. Son Business Model est le viol de votre vie intime et cette pratique est tellement ancre dans le moloch tentaculaire que rien ne pourra jamais y changer,  part la destruction par une pluie de soufre enflamm, forke.

De ce point de vue, Cambridge data est utilis comme un bouc missaire commode pour absoudre la socit de ses tords, mais il ne faut pas s'y tromper.

----------


## Anselme45

> Je ne comprends pas les gens qui sont outrs, n'ont-il pas lu les CLUF de Facebook ?  C'est typiquement un pacte faustien.


Dire que c'est la faute aux utilisateurs qui ne lisent pas les CLUF, c'est vrai mais cela n'empche pas que les CLUF relvent plus de la magouille juridique que du droit.

1. Les CLUF sont tablis de manire  ce que personne ne les lisent ou que personne n'en comprennent la teneur. Quand il faut prendre une loupe pour lire pendant 3/4 heures un texte qui n'est pas dans ta langue (bien souvent les CLUF sont accessibles uniquement en anglais) et qui est rempli de terme juridique qui exige une formation de juriste international pour en comprendre la signification, c'est faire en sorte que l'utilisateur accepte des conditions sans les lire.

2. Et mme si les CLUF sont violes par l'entreprise, l'utilisateur lambda n'a aucun moyen de dfendre ses intrts: Le for est aux USA (for = le lieu o la justice peut tre active) et l'utilisateur devra dbourser plusieurs dizaines de milliers de dollar auprs d'avocats us avant mme de pouvoir prsenter sa demande.

----------


## julius_htag

je trouve cette actualit plutt bien et bien que n'utilisant plus Facebook depuis un ans dj pour des raisons personnelles, j'aimerais dire un mot sur ce sujet. Facebook ne met en aucun cas une arme sur la tte des utilisateurs pour les obliger  donner des infos prives. je pense qu'on fait mal de rejeter toute les erreurs sur l'entreprise. Les utilisateurs eux aussi je pense , ont leur part de responsabilit en ce qui concerne leur vie, leurs choix de quoi publier ou pas. Facebook ne viendra jamais chez vous vous menacez avec une arme en vous disant : <File nous tes donnes prives sinon on te tue puis on tue toute ta famille.> Soyons un peu srieux qu'en mme, vous ne pensez pas? Encore, il me passe dans la tte une question ou deux: 
1) Qu'est ce qui est priv et qu'est ce qui ne l'est pas?
2) Pourquoi tenir tant  se protger si on n'a rien  se reprocher?
Je crois que ces questions sont trs importantes lorsqu'on tient vraiment  se prononcer sur le sujet de la vie prive en gnral et la vie prive sur les rseaux sociaux en particulier. 
Sinon bravo  la team du site pour toutes les informations diverses toujours de bon got. 

+ je suis autodidacte, j'apprends diffrents langages de programmation et je compte un jour coder des applications qui en background collecteront des infos prives  l'insu de l'utilisateur , afin de combattre au mieux le terrorisme dans le monde entier, combattre les gouvernements bancals, ...
+ Si on ne se reproche de rien alors on ne devrait pas avoir peur de laisser passer certaines donnes. Je ne parle pas l de donnes bancaires ou autres du mme genre.
Merci  tous.

----------


## RyzenOC

> 1) Qu'est ce qui est priv et qu'est ce qui ne l'est pas?


c'est  chaque individu de le dfinir




> 2) Pourquoi tenir tant  se protger si on n'a rien  se reprocher?
> Je crois que ces questions sont trs importantes lorsqu'on tient vraiment  se prononcer sur le sujet de la vie prive en gnral et la vie prive sur les rseaux sociaux en particulier.


Pourquoi ne veut tu pas me montrer ton historique internet ?
Il des trucs que l'on fait *lgalement* mais qu'on ne voudrais pas dvoiler a tous le monde (site de rencontre, site porno, site mdicaux...).
Je trouve trs sordide un type qui fait des recherches sur sa tumeur au cerveau et retrouve "des liens qui pourrais vous intresser" sur facebok ou google

Pour une fille c'est surement trs rconfortant de publier des photos d'elle et d'avoir pleins de message de ces copines "t'es trop belle ma loulou" ou pour un homme de se la peter avec sa nouvelle grosse voiture "t'es trop fort gros"
Mais mettre une photo ta tumeur au cerveau ou du sextoy achet sur amazon c'est tous de suite moins drole

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on ne se reproche de rien alors on ne devrait pas avoir peur de laisser passer certaines donnes.


C'est exactement comme ceux qui disent "Je n'ai rien  dire alors je m'en fous de la libert dexpression".

En occident  une poque on a t  fond dans le respect de la vie prive, ce que tu dis en message prive, ce que tu envoies en email ou SMS ne regarde que toi et le destinataire.
Pour les occidentaux se faire surveiller  son insu, c'est digne de l'Allemagne de 1943 ou de l'URSS.

Aujourd'hui nous sommes dans une air de post libert, ou sous prtexte d'amliorer la scurit on va diminuer les liberts.
Et l c'est encore autre chose, c'est une entreprise qui a accs  beaucoup trop de choses et qui rcolte toutes les informations pour les vendre.

Quand tu installes une application sur ton tlphone Android, elle va te demander plein de droits qui n'ont aucun rapport avec l'application (par exemple accs aux contacts et aux SMS).

===
Et pis bon si t'crits des messages d'amoureux c'est pas quelque chose que tu vas te reprocher, mais c'est quelque chose qu'on ne veut pas que quelqu'un lise.
Ou si ta copine envoie une photo de ses mollets ou ses avants bras, t'as pas envie que des gens puissent les voir.

----------


## Bono_BX

Pourquoi tenir tant  se protger si on n'a rien  se reprocher?
Un exemple simple, autre que Facebook : en bon fan de Robert Howard, j'ai pris la beta de Conan Exiles ; en bonne adaptation du monde de Conan, il y a des paramtres de nudit. Rsultat, dans Steam, j'ai depuis des propositions de jeux comprenant le tag "nudit". J'ai enlev le tag, mais a met en vidence un autre aspect du problme, en plus de la vie prive, bien entendu : la dgradation du service.

De plus, si Steam fait le mme chose que Facebook et que je ne dsactive pas l'autorisation d'envoi de donnes aux moteurs de recherche, je risque de me retrouver avec tout plein de sites "adultes" dans mes recherches Google ...

Et je ne doute pas qu'il y a bien d'autres soucis avec ce tracking permanent.

----------


## Shepard

> Dire que c'est la faute aux utilisateurs qui ne lisent pas les CLUF, c'est vrai mais cela n'empche pas que les CLUF relvent plus de la magouille juridique que du droit.
> 
> 1. Les CLUF sont tablis de manire  ce que personne ne les lisent ou que personne n'en comprennent la teneur. Quand il faut prendre une loupe pour lire pendant 3/4 heures un texte qui n'est pas dans ta langue (bien souvent les CLUF sont accessibles uniquement en anglais) et qui est rempli de terme juridique qui exige une formation de juriste international pour en comprendre la signification, c'est faire en sorte que l'utilisateur accepte des conditions sans les lire.
> 
> 2. Et mme si les CLUF sont violes par l'entreprise, l'utilisateur lambda n'a aucun moyen de dfendre ses intrts: Le for est aux USA (for = le lieu o la justice peut tre active) et l'utilisateur devra dbourser plusieurs dizaines de milliers de dollar auprs d'avocats us avant mme de pouvoir prsenter sa demande.


Perso, je ne vois l que deux raisons de plus de ne pas s'inscrire sur Facebook  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Perso, je ne vois l que deux raisons de plus de ne pas s'inscrire sur Facebook


Mais a ne concerne pas que Facebook.
Pensez  Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, WhatsApp, Snapchat, Tinder, etc.
Si t'as un compte Google, t'es suivi partout, ils savent tout sur toi.

Vous ne pouvez pas viter le flicage  moins de vous passer d'internet.
Si vous avez un PC hors ligne et un tlphone sans 3g ni wifi, l a devrait aller.

Mme le gars qui a un OS du type "Qubes OS" se fait contrler.

----------


## hotcryx

> 1) Qu'est ce qui est priv et qu'est ce qui ne l'est pas?
> 2) Pourquoi tenir tant  se protger si on n'a rien  se reprocher?


En anglais on dit "This is not your business!"

"Ce ne sont pas vos affaires!"

Point barre, ce n'est pas pour autant que cela est contraire  la loi ou rprhensible.

----------


## VivienD

Il serait peut-tre temps que les utilisateurs daignent enfin ouvrir les yeux sur la vritable nature des rseaux sociaux. Si au passage ils pouvaient aussi comprendre que l'internet n'a jamais t gratuit, ce serait merveilleux, mais bon! rien ne sert d'entretenir de faux espoirs...

----------


## Bigb

C'tait crit franchement, je ne comprends comment on peut vouloir partager autant d'infos personnelles  une socit...

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Pourquoi tenir tant  se protger si on n'a rien  se reprocher?


Question de principe.
Car si on est suppos ne pas se protger tant qu'on n'a rien  se reprocher, alors chercher  se protger signifierait avoir quelque chose  se reprocher...  
Premiers symptmes de "radicalisation" selon le gouvernement : propos asociaux, rejet de l'autorit, frquentation de sites internet et de rseaux sociaux  caractre radical ou extrmiste, _les personnes radicalises usent galement de divers stratagmes pour ne pas veiller les soupons quant  leurs intentions, notamment leur vellit de dpart, et pour chapper  la surveillance des services spcialiss de la police ou de la gendarmerie_, allusion  la fin des temps. Quiconque lit l'apocalypse de Saint Jean est en voie de "radicalisation" !

----------


## Madmac

> Mais a ne concerne pas que Facebook.
> Pensez  Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, WhatsApp, Snapchat, Tinder, etc.
> Si t'as un compte Google, t'es suivi partout, ils savent tout sur toi.
> 
> Vous ne pouvez pas viter le flicage  moins de vous passer d'internet.
> Si vous avez un PC hors ligne et un tlphone sans 3g ni wifi, l a devrait aller.
> 
> Mme le gars qui a un OS du type "Qubes OS" se fait contrler.


Effectivement, mais s'il tait possible avoir un service de courriel fiable (qui protgerait avec certitude ton identit), je crois qu'ils auraient beaucoup de mal  faire le recoupement avec l'identit relle de personnes. Je commence  penser utiliser Yandex comme mon poste de courriel principal.

----------


## Madmac

> C'tait crit franchement, je ne comprends comment on peut vouloir partager autant d'infos personnelles  une socit...


Si les navigateurs stockent ce que tu visite sous forme d'historique est que ces informations peuvent tre lu par ces entreprises, ils peuvent ramass un tas d'information. Il faudrait que les navigateur encrypte l'historique et leur cookies.

----------


## Hizin

> 2) Pourquoi tenir tant  se protger si on n'a rien  se reprocher?


Je vais partir du principe que tu n'as rien  te reprocher.
Tu peux me filer l'intgralit de tes identifiants avec leurs mots de passe, s'il te plat ?
Ainsi que tes clefs, ton adresse, tes doutes, tes craintes, tes hontes s'il te plat ?
De plus, si tu n'as strictement rien  cacher... pourquoi ne vis-tu pas dans une maison en verre ? Pourquoi as-tu une porte  tes WC ?

Bah oui. Pourquoi tenir  se protger si on a rien  se reprocher...


Sur les faits en eux-mmes :
Je savais qu'il tait facile de collecter des donnes via FB (bossant dans le mobile, j'ai dj fait quelques connexions via FB, donc un peu jou avec leur API)... mais pour un scandale de ce type rvl, combien sont encore  dcouvrir ? Cela fait dj quelques annes que nous avons la possibilit d'avoir les donnes, et quelques annes aussi que nous avons la technologie pour les exploiter. Je suis surtout curieux (curiosit morbide) de ce qui sera rvl dans les jours  venir, et encore plus de savoir ce qui sera cach.

Rien que l, il y a un effet de bord sur l'lection du prsident d'un des plus puissants au monde. Qu'est-ce qui pourrait survenir encore ?
Plus le temps passe, plus j'ai l'impression que les mga-corpo dcrites dans le jeu de rles Shadowrun n'ont malheureusement pas t de l'imagination...

----------


## skaarj

De toute faon se sera toujours les personnes qui en divulguent le plus qui seront les plus outres par cette histoire de vie prive. Quel que soit le rseau. Parlez avec de vrais gens dans la vrais vie bon sang ! On s'en tape de ce que vous avez bouff dans ce resto ou cette crotte que vous avez vite de justesse. Ce selfie dbile de votre tronche aprs une cuite, mais bien calcul avant de la poster. Arrtez de vous trouver des excuses du genre : "Oui mais mes ami(e)s sont loin et ils ont besoin de savoir si j'ai bien fais mon rot aujourd'hui". Pffffff ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> De toute faon se sera toujours les personnes qui en divulguent le plus qui seront les plus outres par cette histoire de vie prive. Quel que soit le rseau.


Les publications ne sont pas le problme, elles sont dj un peu publique (parmi les amis).
Mais tout ce que tu dis par message prive peut tre lu par d'autres et a ne les concerne pas.
Il y a des applications Android qui ont accs aux SMS, alors si a se trouve elles rcuprent les SMS.




> Parlez avec de vrais gens dans la vrais vie bon sang !


Tu peux utiliser Facebook pour avoir des rendez-vous dans la vraie vie.

Les conversations de groupe sont bien utile parfois.

----------


## rastamancamillo

Salut,

Effectivement  partir du moment o l'on poste des publications publiques, il ne faut pas se plaindre du fait que cela peut tre port  la vue de tous : capture d'cran de nos "amis" qui peuvent ensuite relayer cela sur la toile. Mais pour ce qui est des messages privs sur messenger, effectivement c'est une autre paire de manche que Facebook semble pourtant assimiler  la premire. C'est un non respect de la vie prive que de communiquer des infos persos. Aprs, les usagers n'ont qu' avoir recours  des peudos etc.. Mais mme avec ces "stratagmes", Facebook, n'a pas  s'immiscer dans la vie prive des gens pour consulter les messages et y trouver des informations  revendre..
Mais bon aprs les GAFA fonctionnent tous de la mme manire, ce sont bien plus que de simples entreprises

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook a perdu plus de 70 milliards de dollars de capitalisation,*
*nanmoins, Zuckerberg refuse de rpondre  en personne  aux dputs britanniques   * 

Accus de ne pas protger suffisamment les donnes de ses utilisateurs et malgr de nouvelles excuses, Facebook se dbattait toujours lundi dans le scandale Cambridge Analytica. Pour rappel, cette dernire a utilis les donnes de plus de 50 millions de comptes Facebook  des fins de profilage stratgique et de manipulation dans des dcisions politiques.

La vague tait tellement forte quelle a oblig son fondateur Mark Zuckerberg  sortir de son silence pour faire une dclaration tlvise, mais aussi crite.  Nous avons la responsabilit de protger vos donnes, et si nous ne le pouvons pas alors nous ne mritons pas de vous servir , avait-il dit la semaine dernire. C'est d'ailleurs ces mmes termes que le patron de Facebook a utiliss ce weekend, comme titre d'une annonce, dans des journaux britanniques et amricains, pour prsenter ses excuses. 

 Vous avez peut-tre entendu parler d'une application de quiz construite par un chercheur universitaire qui a permis la fuite des donnes Facebook de millions de personnes en 2014, c'tait un abus de confiance, et je regrette que nous n'ayons pas fait plus  ce moment , dit-il dans l'annonce affiche sur une page entire, avant d'insister sur le fait que des mesures sont prises que cela ne se reproduise plus.

Comme si cela ne suffisait pas, un autre scandale a frapp de plein fouet le numro un des rseaux sociaux. Il a t dcouvert que la socit a enregistr les mtadonnes des appels tlphoniques et SMS des utilisateurs d'Android. Aprs avoir tlcharg ses archives Facebook, Dylan McKay, un utilisateur du rseau social a en effet t surpris de dcouvrir que prs de deux ans de logs d'appels et SMS de son tlphone Android taient inclus. D'autres utilisateurs ont confirm que les informations sur leurs communications ont galement t enregistres. Les donnes enregistres pour chaque appel incluent l'heure et la date  laquelle l'appel a t effectu, le type d'appel (entrant, sortant, manqu), le contact impliqu et la dure de l'appel.

*La lente descente aux enfers*

Il naura pas fallu attendre plus longtemps pour voir les actions de Facebook Inc en ptir srieusement, surtout que lentreprise voit les enqutes se multiplier de part et dautre de lAtlantique.

Le titre du rseau social a recul de 6,77 % lors de la sance de lundi  172,56 dollars, du jamais vu depuis mars 2014. Mardi la chute se poursuivait. Les actions sont toujours en baisse de 13 % depuis le 16 mars, date  laquelle Facebook a reconnu pour la premire fois que les donnes des utilisateurs avaient t mal achemines vers Cambridge Analytica. La socit a perdu plus de 70 milliards de dollars en valeur de march depuis lors.


*Diagramme du march depuis le 13 mars 2018*
La chute du titre a galement eu un impact sur la fortune du fondateur de Facebook Mark Zuckerberg. Comme lindique le Times, le PDG de Facebook, dont la richesse provient en grande partie de ses quelque 403 millions d'actions de Facebook (comme le regrett Steve Jobs, il ne prend qu'un salaire symbolique de 1 dollar), a perdu 10 milliards de dollars la semaine dernire  la suite de la crise de Cambridge Analytica. 

Dautres lments indiquent que Facebook fait face  la plus grosse crise de son histoire. En effet, le quotidien Financial Post rapporte que prs des trois quarts des utilisateurs canadiens de Facebook prvoient des changements  la faon dont ils l'utilisent. Rappelons quElon Musk a galement supprim les pages Facebook de Tesla et SpaceX, auxquelles taient abonns des millions de followers.

La socit fait galement face  un mcontentement croissant des annonceurs et des utilisateurs. Le dtaillant amricain de pices automobiles Pep Boys a suspendu lundi toute publicit sur Facebook, rejoignant la socit Internet Mozilla Corp et la deuxime plus grande banque allemande Commerzbank qui a fait un mouvement similaire la semaine dernire.

Les sondages d'opinion publis dimanche aux tats-Unis, au Canada et en Allemagne mettent en doute la confiance que les gens ont dans Facebook alors que lentreprise multiplie les excuses dans les journaux britanniques et amricains.


*Zuckerberg attendu en Europe pour sexpliquer en personne*

Rappelons que la Commission parlementaire britannique sur le numrique a ritr mardi son souhait d'entendre Mark Zuckerberg  en personne , ventuellement par vidoconfrence.

Mark Zuckerberg a refus de s'en charger lui-mme : il comptait dlguer un de ses adjoints pour tmoigner, a crit la responsable de la politique publique de Facebook, Rebecca Stimson, au prsident de la Commission, Damian Collins.

C'est finalement le directeur technique de Facebook, Mike Schroepfer, ou alors le responsable produit, Chris Cox, qui se prsentera devant les membres de la commission sur le numrique, la culture, les mdias et le sport, a fait savoir le groupe californien. Le prsident de la commission a jug  stupfiante  la drobade de Mark Zuckerberg et a insist cet aprs-midi pour que celui-ci rponde en personne aux questions des dputs, mme par liaison vido,  compte tenu de la gravit des allgations formules  propos de l'accs et de l'utilisation des donnes des utilisateurs de Facebook. 

 Bruxelles, la commissaire europenne en charge de la Justice, Vera Jourova, a donn deux semaines aux dirigeants du groupe amricain pour rpondre  une srie de questions, notamment sur la manire dont Facebook applique les rgles europennes sur la confidentialit des donnes.

Le 20 mars, le prsident du Parlement europen Antonio Tajani avait dj invit le patron de Facebook  venir s'expliquer devant les eurodputs. Vera Jourova demande galement si des citoyens europens figurent parmi les utilisateurs dont les donnes personnelles ont fuit.

Rebecca Stimson a partiellement rpondu  cette question. Elle prcise que prs de  1 % des tlchargements  de l'application qui a permis la fuite de donnes de Facebook vers Cambridge Analytica ont t raliss  par des utilisateurs au sein de l'Union europenne, dont certains au Royaume-Uni.  

Source : Financial Post, Time, Le Figaro

----------


## arond

Oh c'est beauuuuuu vas t on voir la disparition de FB ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le titre en bourse on s'en fout un peu...
 la base Facebook n'tait pas en bourse il me semble.

Les gens vont continuer d'utiliser Facebook.
Par contre peut tre que des alternatives plus respectueuse de la vie prive vont voir le jour et connaitre un peu de succs.

De toute faon sur le long terme toutes les entreprises risquent de disparaitre. Apple, Windows, Google, peuvent disparaitre un jour. (a a dj faillit arriver  Apple  une poque)
Regardez Kodac jamais on aurait pu anticiper que cette entreprise fasse faillite.
Aujourd'hui IBM se porte un peu moins bien qu' l'poque.

----------


## onilink_

Disparatre j'en doute, mais ne plus tre un gant a la limite.
Les mecs ont tellement d'argent derrire, et se sont tellement diversifis qu'ils ont largement de quoi financer d'autres projets ou entreprises, donc au pire ils seront fragments voir sous un autre nom, mais disparatre a me semble impossible, tous les secteurs d'activit dans lesquels ils sont ne peuvent pas s'effondrer d'un coup.

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc au pire ils seront fragments voir sous un autre nom, mais disparatre a me semble impossible, tous les secteurs d'activit dans lesquels ils sont ne peuvent pas s'effondrer d'un coup.


a peut prendre du temps, mais ils peuvent finir en morceau et se faire racheter par plus gros.

Et de toute faon si on prend le plus long terme, au final les humains disparatront donc il n'y aura plus aucune entreprise humaine dans l'univers ^^

Aujourd'hui on a du mal  voir Microsoft et Google disparaitre.
Parce que Windows, Microsoft Office, sont encore bien install.
Google c'est un moteur de recherche, une boite email, une carte, Android, des voitures autonomes, etc.

Mais dans quelques dcennies tout pourrait tre chambouler.
Cela dit je ne vois pas comment un systme dexploitation va battre Windows...
Il y a tellement de logiciels qui ne fonctionnent que sous Windows.

----------


## ymoreau

J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tout le monde s'excite  ce point, a a toujours t plus ou moins su que les donnes personnelles files  FB seraient utilises, analyses et on pouvait se douter que a irait mme dans des mains pas trs propres.
J'ai lu en diagonale mais la fuite date de plusieurs annes, entre temps les autorisations sur les appli ont chang, les conditions de FB ont chang. Je comprends bien qu'il faille un buzz pour que les gens daignent s'y intresser mais je trouve la raction excessive, ils ont aliment le site pendant des annes, c'est pas en dsertant maintenant que a va faire une grosse diffrence alors qu'entre temps on a permis beaucoup plus de contrle sur Android etc.

Je ne comprends pas non plus la raction de SpaceX et autres clbrits, a m'tonnerait qu'ils publient leurs photos intimes sur une page professionnelle, on ne met que de la com' publique l dessus, quel intrt de se retirer du rseau dans ce cas l ? Surfer sur le buzz j'imagine...

----------


## Madmac

> Je savais qu'il tait facile de collecter des donnes via FB (bossant dans le mobile, j'ai dj fait quelques connexions via FB, donc un peu jou avec leur API)... mais pour un scandale de ce type rvl, combien sont encore  dcouvrir ? .


En passant en revue, les vieux journaux, de petits malins ont retrouv des articles qui vantaient les talents de l'quipe d'Obama  utiliser les nouvelles technologies. Zuckerberg a t oblig de reconnatre qu'il avait travaill troitement avec les Dmocrates, pendant la seconde lection. Mais comme il travaillait pour le camp du bien. les mdias n'en n'ont pas fait un plat.

----------


## Madmac

> J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tout le monde s'excite  ce point, a a toujours t plus ou moins su que les donnes personnelles files  FB seraient utilises, analyses et on pouvait se douter que a irait mme dans des mains pas trs propres..


Parce que cela va plus loin qu'analyser  les discussions sur FaceBook. L'application pour tlphone espionne tous des documents, tous tes tlchargement, notent tous les titres de tes courriels. Ces foutus applications tournent en permanence  moins que tu les arrte. Donc en plus de t'espionner en permanence, elles consomment normment d'nergie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Zuckerberg a t oblig de reconnatre qu'il avait travaill troitement avec les Dmocrates, pendant la seconde lection.


Et on n'entend parler que d'ingrence Russe ^^

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Un leader politique du Kenya envisage dattaquer Facebook en justice*
*Lentreprise aurait favoris son rival aux dernires lections prsidentielles*

Le leader de lopposition kenyane, Raila Odinga, envisage de trainer Facebook et probablement la socit Cambridge Analytica devant les tribunaux comptents. De nouveaux lments accablants tendraient  prouver que le gant des rseaux sociaux aurait coopr avec des entits telles que Cambridge Analytica afin de manipuler lopinion publique kenyane et favoriser son rival Uhuru pendant les dernires lections prsidentielles du pays (2017).

Une vido filme en camra cache montrerait des responsables de la socit britannique en pleine concertation, prtendument, pour agir via Facebook sur les rsultats des lections prsidentielles kenyanes de 2017. Ils se seraient vants du contrle quils ont exerc au Kenya. Ce qui a cr un scandale dans le pays.


Accuse de ne pas protger suffisamment les donnes de ses utilisateurs et dtre instrumentalise par des entits lies  des gouvernements souhaitant manipuler lopinion publique dans dautres pays, lentreprise de Mark Zuckerberg est probablement en train de traverser lune des priodes les plus tumultueuses depuis sa cration en 2004. Le scandale de Cambridge Analytica qui lclabousse en ce moment alimente une tempte mdiatique et une campagne de boycottage anti-Facebook sans prcdent. Elle est aussi rgulirement pointe du doigt dans les affaires lies  la diffusion de fausses nouvelles et de contenus discriminatoires sur Internet.

Ce scandale a ceci de particulier quil implique au moins quatre acteurs cls : un informaticien russe, une socit spcialise dans la communication stratgique et lanalyse de donnes, le gant des rseaux sociaux Facebook et des politiciens. Dans cette affaire, une masse de donnes collectes qui devaient  lorigine servir  une recherche universitaire a, semble-t-il, t dtourne  des fins de profilage stratgique et pour alimenter une  arme de dstabilisation politique . Il est question ici de plus de 50 millions de comptes Facebook rien quaux tats-Unis. Cette  arme  aurait notamment t utilise pour favoriser lascension de Donald Trump  la magistrature suprme des tats-Unis et influencer le vote du Brexit.

Suite  ces rvlations, plusieurs personnalits ont appel les utilisateurs de Facebook  supprimer leur compte et dserter la plateforme, notamment Brian Acton, lun des fondateurs de Whatsapp, lapplication de messagerie rachete par Facebook. Pour Edward Snowden, Facebook est plus quun rseau social, cest une vritable socit de surveillance. Mark Zuckerberg a dcid de briser son silence concernant la collecte illicite de donnes. Le PDG a reconnu avoir commis des erreurs et a annonc de nouvelles mesures pour viter dautres abus.

Mais alors que le PDG du gant des rseaux sociaux tente tant bien que mal de limiter les dgts, la campagne #DeleteFacebook bat son plein sur les autres plateformes, notamment sur Twitter o le hashtag est apparu plus de 10 000 fois hier en lespace de deux heures seulement, selon le service danalytics ExportTweet. 

*Source* : Daily Nation, BBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Enregistrement des donnes dappels et de SMS : Facebook frle un nouveau scandale alors que la firme peine  calmer la tempte Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook a perdu plus de 70 milliards de dollars de capitalisation, nanmoins, Zuckerberg refuse de rpondre  en personne  aux dputs britanniques
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Elon Musk retire SpaceX et Tesla de Facebook, le rseau social fait dsormais face  plusieurs procdures judiciaires

----------


## arond

> J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tout le monde s'excite  ce point, a a toujours t plus ou moins su que les donnes personnelles files  FB seraient utilises, analyses et on pouvait se douter que a irait mme dans des mains pas trs propres.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas non plus la raction de SpaceX et autres clbrits, a m'tonnerait qu'ils publient leurs photos intimes sur une page professionnelle, on ne met que de la com' publique l dessus, quel intrt de se retirer du rseau dans ce cas l ? Surfer sur le buzz j'imagine...


Les gens s'excitent parce que dans leur tte le flicage se limitait  de la pub pour du matriel et des voyages donc a la limite sa les gnait pas plus que sa, mais le fait d'avoir la preuve sous les yeux que FB a permis d'influencer des lections a fait peur  toutes les gens qui voit internet comme un monstre trange et sotrique.  :;): 

SpaceX si mes souvenirs sont bon, musk tait pas au courant qu'ils avaient une page FB.  ::lol::

----------


## hotcryx

> Mais dans quelques dcennies tout pourrait tre chambouler.
> Cela dit je ne vois pas comment un systme dexploitation va battre Windows...
> Il y a tellement de logiciels qui ne fonctionnent que sous Windows.


T'as oubli le penguin qui fait sa route, Windows est dj battu depuis longtemps.  ::aie::

----------


## hotcryx

> Salut,
> 
> Effectivement  partir du moment o l'on poste des publications publiques, il ne faut pas se plaindre du fait que cela peut tre port  la vue de tous : capture d'cran de nos "amis" qui peuvent ensuite relayer cela sur la toile. Mais pour ce qui est des messages privs sur messenger, effectivement c'est une autre paire de manche que Facebook semble pourtant assimiler  la premire. C'est un non respect de la vie prive que de communiquer des infos persos. Aprs, les usagers n'ont qu' avoir recours  des peudos etc.. Mais mme avec ces "stratagmes", Facebook, n'a pas  s'immiscer dans la vie prive des gens pour consulter les messages et y trouver des informations  revendre..
> Mais bon aprs les GAFA fonctionnent tous de la mme manire, ce sont bien plus que de simples entreprises


C'est du voyeurisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'as oubli le penguin qui fait sa route, Windows est dj battu depuis longtemps.


J'ai utilis linux pendant quelques mois sur un de mes PC et l'alternative  Cubase / Ableton Live / etc (les D.A.W quoi) c'est Ardour, et j'ai pas eu le courage de m'y mettre. (Je ne sais pas si il y a de bon VST sous Linux)
Il y a de plus en plus de jeux compatible Linux sur Steam, mais c'est pas encore la folie (cela dit j'tais content il y avait The Binding of Isaac Rebirth, Faster Than Light, Kerbal, etc).

Les alternatives Linux  PhotoShop ou  Sony Vegas Pro seront forcment toujours moins bien.
Peut tre que les diteurs se mettront  vendre leur logiciel sous Linux, ce serait cool.
Les logiciels sont bien commercialis sous Windows et macOS. (mais pas les jeux ^^)




> De nouveaux lments accablants tendraient  prouver que le gant des rseaux sociaux aurait coopr avec des entits telles que Cambridge Analytica afin de manipuler lopinion publique kenyane et favoriser son rival Uhuru pendant les dernires lections prsidentielles du pays (2017).


Facebook et un outils utilis pour manipuler l'opinion publique, mais a marche pas toujours trs bien, Facebook faisait la campagne pour Hillary et elle a quand mme perdu.
C'est pour a qu'il y a la guerre aux "fake news" maintenant.
Il ne faut qu'il n'y ait plus que la propagande officielle, et rien qui ne l'a remette en question.

----------


## Saverok

> Facebook et un outils utilis pour manipuler l'opinion publique, mais a marche pas toujours trs bien, Facebook faisait la campagne pour Hillary et elle a quand mme perdu.
> C'est pour a qu'il y a la guerre aux "fake news" maintenant.
> Il ne faut qu'il n'y ait plus que la propagande officielle, et rien qui ne l'a remette en question.


Je ne sais pas si tu as bien compris le scandale mais  la base, c'est l'utilisation de FB par Cambridge Analatyca pour favoriser Donald Trump (et le Brexit) qui a tout dclench.

Autrement dit, si le sige de FB, comme tu sembles le suggrer, souhaitait favoriser Clinton plutt que Trump, il s'est fait battre  plate couture par Cambridge Analatyca !!  ::aie:: 
Ca serait quand mme un comble qu'une socit tierce soit plus performante que la socit mre "propritaire" des donnes et qui a accs  100% des donnes de 100% des utilisateurs contre Cambridge Analatyca qui n'avait accs "qu' 50 millions de comptes" et sans doute pas  100% des donnes de ces comptes  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne sais pas si tu as bien compris le scandale mais  la base, c'est l'utilisation de FB par Cambridge Analatyca pour favoriser Donald Trump (et le Brexit) qui a tout dclench.
> 
> Autrement dit, si le sige de FB, comme tu sembles le suggrer, souhaitait favoriser Clinton plutt que Trump, il s'est fait battre  plate couture par Cambridge Analatyca !! 
> Ca serait quand mme un comble qu'une socit tierce soit plus performante que la socit mre "propritaire" des donnes et qui a accs  100% des donnes de 100% des utilisateurs contre Cambridge Analatyca qui n'avait accs "qu' 50 millions de comptes" et sans doute pas  100% des donnes de ces comptes



Il ne peut pas comprendre le scandale, il ne lit que les titres, et vient ensuite rpter en boucle son opinion. 

Laisse lui quelques minutes et il va te dire que tout a c'est de la propagande faite par le camp d'Hillary pour dnigrer/contester la victoire Trump qui tait compltement irrprochable et mrite, et que les manipulations ne viennent que du ct d'Hillary et des "mdias" qui taient tous  100% pro-Clinton pendant toute la dure de la campagne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Autrement dit, si le sige de FB, comme tu sembles le suggrer, souhaitait favoriser Clinton plutt que Trump, il s'est fait battre  plate couture par Cambridge Analatyca !!


Mais ce n'est pas qu'une question de propagande !

Facebook soutenait Hillary :
Facebook co-founder gives $20 million to Hillary Clinton, Democrats
Facebook employees donate more to Clinton than Trumpcoincidence?
Des solutions ont t mis en place pour que les publications pro Trump soient moins vu.
Et officiellement on nous dit exactement l'inverse, que des socits trangres ont achet des pubs pour des sujets qui allaient dans le sens de la campagne de Trump.
Alors qu'en fait les publications qui allaient dans le sens d'Hillary taient beaucoup plus visible.

La propagande pro Hillary tait plus forte partout, derrire elle elle avait les mdias, les politiques, les grosses entreprises, les stars, etc.

Si Trump a gagn c'est parce que son programme a plu aux tasuniens.
Mais les anti Trum essaient de faire croire que llection de Trump vient des rseaux sociaux et des "fake news".
a me ferait marrer que Trump se fasse rlire.
Parce que d'ici les lections les choses vont changer sur Facebook, Twitter, Google, etc.
Aujourd'hui c'est encore trop libre et on arrive  trouver des articles qui ne vont pas dans le sens du systme.

En 2020 les publications pro Trump seront vu par encore moins de monde, quand un tasunien postera un message pro Trump sur Facebook et Twitter peut de ses amis le verront.
Ou quelque chose dans le genre.

C'est de l'inversion typique.
Les mdias disent que Facebook a aid Trump alors que dans la ralit c'est exactement l'inverse.

----------


## laerne

> Facebook et un outils utilis pour manipuler l'opinion publique, mais a marche pas toujours trs bien, Facebook faisait la campagne pour Hillary et elle a quand mme perdu.
> C'est pour a qu'il y a la guerre aux "fake news" maintenant.


C'est pas le problme que parfois c'est clair que a marche pas.  Le problme c'est que a peut marcher.  Trump a utilis facebook et twitter et a a trs bien march.  Hors des US, il n'y a pas des rgles limitant la propagande lectorale pour rien.  Dans le cas de Cambriged Analytics et du Brexit, a a fait que des personnes diffrentes recevait des messages diffrents et tait dans le noir pour des choses diffrentes.  Je me fout du message de la propagande, mais il faut cadrer dans quelle droit on peut abuser du big data pour mentir par omission dans un cadre lectoral - tout le monde devrait avoir droit  faire son opinion son l'entiret de ce qui est dit.




> Il ne faut qu'il n'y ait plus que la propagande officielle, et rien qui ne l'a remette en question.


Tout  fait d'accord.  Mais il faut qu'on vrifie remette en question les rumeurs, ce que facebook ne permets pas.  Qui a le temps de farfouiller le web sur toutes conneries qu'on balance.  C'tait dj bien la peine quand c'tait fait par un arme de supporteur, mais maintenant que c'est fait par des professionnel de la dsinformation.  Dans le sens que c'est leur profession rmunre de dsinformer sur les rseaux sociaux.  Ah, c'tait bien les premiers  cracher sur les mdias traditionnels comme des menteurs (non sans fondements), mais ils sont pareils, voire pire.  Quand le sage dsigne la lune l'idiot regarde peut-tre le doigt, mais le prudent regarde ce qui est attach  ce doigt, des fois que ce serait la lune.

EDIT: Parce que je vois que tu postes et crois encore en ce mythe :



> Si Trump a gagn c'est parce que son programme a plu aux tasuniens.


Si Trump a gagn c'est parce plus de 50% des tasuniens ont ts dgouts d'aller voter tellement ils n'aimait pas Trump ou Clinton (et que de surcroit ils avaient pas le temps, puisqu'au tats-uni on vote un jour de travail et quand on est pauvre, c'est un risque de ne pas travailler et donner au patron une raison de virer) et du bombardage mdiatique constant envers Trump et Clinton, ngatif pour Trump, soit, mais au US there is no such thing as bad press, l'quipe Clinton l'a appris  ses dpends, du bombardage mdiatique par des partisans Trump sur les rseaux sociaux et que Bernie sanders s'est fait voler la primaire par Clinton.




> a me ferait marrer que Trump se fasse rlire.


C'est probable tant les dmocrates corporatistes US sont  vomir.  Mais si Sanders parviens  survivre aux tricheries des primaires, il va pitiner Trump comme un vieux chewing-gum trop mou.




> Les mdias disent que Facebook a aid Trump alors que dans la ralit c'est exactement l'inverse.


Les mdias se dresponsabilisent.  C'est eux qui ont aids Trump en premier !  Ils pensaient qu'il tait inligible et ils on bombard du Trump nuit et jour, sans se rendre compte qu'ainsi il en faisait le hro anti-systme (tout sauf vrai, il faut encore compter le nombre de millionnaire et de type de Goldman Sachs dans son administration) pour tout ceux qui hassaient le systme et les mdias.  Dont toi.  Ose me dire que voir Trump se faire cracher par les mdias n'a pas renforcer ton support pour lui.
En revanche ils avaient bien peur de Sanders, et ils l'ont bien ignor tant que possible.

----------


## Charvalos

> Mais ce n'est pas qu'une question de propagande !
> 
> Facebook soutenait Hillary :
> Facebook co-founder gives $20 million to Hillary Clinton, Democrats
> Facebook employees donate more to Clinton than Trumpcoincidence?
> Des solutions ont t mis en place pour que les publications pro Trump soient moins vu.
> Et officiellement on nous dit exactement l'inverse, que des socits trangres ont achet des pubs pour des sujets qui allaient dans le sens de la campagne de Trump.
> Alors qu'en fait les publications qui allaient dans le sens d'Hillary taient beaucoup plus visible.


T'es au courant que ton premier lien n'a rien  voir avec Facebook ? De un, Dustin Moskovitz ne fait plus partie de Facebook depuis quasiment 10 ans et de deux, si tu lis bien l'article, il y a un passage intressant :




> _This decision was not easy, particularly because we have reservations about anyone using large amounts of money to influence elections, the couple wrote in a Medium blog post. That said, we believe in trying to do as much good as we can, which in this case means using the tools available to us (as they are also available to the opposition)._


Donc bon, cela n'a rien  voir avec Facebook (mais avec toi, on a l'habitude).

----------


## Zirak

> Mais ce n'est pas qu'une question de propagande !
> 
> Facebook soutenait Hillary :
> Facebook co-founder gives $20 million to Hillary Clinton, Democrats
> Facebook employees donate more to Clinton than Trumpcoincidence?


Et ? Ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent avec leur argent, chaque citoyen et chaque entreprise est libre de donner au candidat qu'il veut la-bas, et effectivement ce n'est pas de la propagande.





> Des solutions ont t mis en place pour que les publications pro Trump soient moins vu.


Source ?





> Et officiellement on nous dit exactement l'inverse, que des socits trangres ont achet des pubs pour des sujets qui allaient dans le sens de la campagne de Trump.


La diffrence c'est que pour le coup, on a des preuves.





> Alors qu'en fait les publications qui allaient dans le sens d'Hillary taient beaucoup plus visible.


Source ?

Tu sais que Facebook, te propose la mme chose que ce que tu as dj t voir, donc ceux qui allait surtout voir des articles sur Hillary, se sont tap surtout du Hillary, et inversement pour Trump. C'est  to ide diversifier tes sources, pas  Facebook de le faire  ta place.





> En 2020 les publications pro Trump seront vu par encore moins de monde, quand un tasunien postera un message pro Trump sur Facebook et Twitter peut de ses amis le verront.
> Ou quelque chose dans le genre.


Ah a y est, tu as remis ta boule de cristal en fonction ?





> C'est de l'inversion typique.
> Les mdias disent que Facebook a aid Trump alors que dans la ralit c'est exactement l'inverse.


Donc tu n'as toujours pas compris l'article....

Personne n'a dit que Facebook avait aid Trump, mais qu'une entreprise tierce, avait utilis des donnes rcupres sur Facebook pour orienter les votes de certaines personnes envers Trump. La seule faute de Facebook la-dedans, c'est que a soit leurs donnes qui ait t utilises, mais personne ne leur reproche d'avoir fait la propagande de l'un ou de l'autre dans cette histoire, c'est l'autre boite qui est accuse...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si Trump a gagn c'est parce plus de 50% des tasuniens ont ts dgouts d'aller voter tellement ils n'aimait pas Trump ou Clinton (et que de surcroit ils avaient pas le temps, puisqu'au tats-uni on vote un jour de travail et quand on est pauvre, c'est un risque de ne pas travailler et donner au patron une raison de virer) et du bombardage mdiatique constant envers Trump et Clinton, ngatif pour Trump, soit, mais au US there is no such thing as bad press, l'quipe Clinton l'a appris  ses dpends, du bombardage mdiatique par des partisans Trump sur les rseaux sociaux et que Bernie sanders s'est fait voler la primaire par Clinton.


En attendant Trump attirait plus de monde avec un drapeau US, qu'Hillary avec Madonna + Katy Perry.
Trump a russi l'exploit de gagner les primaires rpublicaines, alors que tous les rpublicains taient contre lui.
Tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule au dbut et il a fini au sommet.

Peut tre que les choses auraient t diffrente avec Bernie Sanders, malheureusement Hillary a trich et a pris sa place...




> Mais si Sanders parviens  survivre aux tricheries des primaires, il va pitiner Trump comme un vieux chewing-gum trop mou.


Bonne chance  lui, mais apparemment ils sont fort en triche chez les dmocrates...




> Ose me dire que voir Trump se faire cracher par les mdias n'a pas renforcer ton support pour lui.


Effectivement a joue pas mal.
Parce que les USA sont en crise profonde, a va vraiment trs mal, les banquiers, les mdias, les politiques sont considr comme des ennemis par une bonne partie du peuple.
Alors quand un candidat se fait cracher dessus par tout ceux que le peuple n'aime pas, a le rend sympathique, dans le genre "Les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis".

Apparemment ce n'tait pas de la manipulation de la part de Trump qui se serait servi trs habillement de son lynchage pour gagner de la popularit.
Il se fait toujours cracher dessus aujourd'hui.
Normalement la campagne anti Trump aurait du assurer la victoire  Hillary.
Les tasuniens doivent vraiment tre mal, pour avoir rsister de la sorte.

En France on a lu Macron, qui est une sorte d'Obama. (mais en pire parce qu'il vient de chez Rothschild)
Peut tre qu'un jour on aura un Trump ^^ (en 2027 ?)
Ou peut tre que la solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes  :;):  ::P: 




> T'es au courant que ton premier lien n'a rien  voir avec Facebook ?


Ouais mais c'est pas ce lien que je cherchais  la base...
J'arrive plus  retrouver.
Mais Zuckerberg soutenait Hillary pendant la campagne.
C'est un dmocrate (ce qui veut dire "conservateur" en France).

Aprs c'est la mme famille idologique, il est peut tre parti il y a 10 ans, mais les gens qui bossent pour Facebook doivent toujours tre format pareille...

En tout cas il y a des traces qui montre que des entreprises importante luttaient contre Trump a leur chelle :
Goldman Sachs Bans Employees from Donating to Trump
Goldman Sachs tait trs anti Trump et au final elle a russi  placer ses pions dans le gouvernement.




> Source ?
> Source ?


T'es au courant que tous n'est pas sourc ?
Une grosse partie de la vrit reste cach, a a toujours t comme a et ce sera toujours comme a.
Parfois elle ne sort jamais, il y a des choses fausses qu'on croit tre vrai depuis des sicles.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un article que c'est vrai, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas d'article que c'est faux.
Dans la presse mainstream il y a plein de mensonge, mais ce ne sera jamais considr comme de la fake news.

On en saura peut tre plus dans 10 ans, avec de la chance.

----------


## arond

> T'es au courant que tous n'est pas sourc ?
> Une grosse partie de la vrit reste cach, a a toujours t comme a et ce sera toujours comme a.
> Parfois elle ne sort jamais, il y a des choses fausses qu'on croit tre vrai depuis des sicles.


public void Ryu()
While(true)
{
echo "Quelque chose a propos du mchant systme de la vrit qu'on nous cache et du gentil trump"
}

 ::roll::  Vraiment t'es chiant tu le sais sa ?  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> T'es au courant que tous n'est pas sourc ?
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un article que c'est vrai, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas d'article que c'est faux.


T'es au courant qu'affirmer des choses sans preuves, a peut te mener au tribunal ? 

Bien sr que si il n'y a pas d'article, a ne veut pas dire que c'est faux,* cela veut dire qu'on a pas encore les lments pour dire si c'est vrai ou faux*. 

Mais pour porter des accusations, il faut des preuves sinon c'est de la diffamation / calomnie, et c'est puni par la loi.

----------


## nirgal76

> Si Trump a gagn c'est parce que son programme a plu aux tasuniens.


Parceque y'avait Clinton en face qui ne plaisait pas. Comme quand en France, Hollande  gagn parce que c'tait Sarko en face.

----------


## el_slapper

> Parceque y'avait Clinton en face qui ne plaisait pas. Comme quand en France, Hollande  gagn parce que c'tait Sarko en face.


Et quand Macron a gagn parceque c'tait "Le MelanFillamon" en face. bon, et aussi parce qu'il a fait une campagne trs pro, mais nombre de ses lecteurs(moi le premier) ne l'ont t que par limination des pires, pas par conviction.

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Le scandale sur Facebook et Cambridge Analytica dpasserait les 50 millions de victimes annoncs,*
*d'aprs les rvlations de Chris Wylie*

Les jours  venir sannoncent pnibles pour la firme de Palo Alto. Dj des informations valuait des pertes de plus 70 Md$ de capitalisation suite aux rvlations de lancien employ de Cambridge Analytica.  Dans la foule, un sondage conduit sur la campagne  #DeleteFacebook rvlait que 30 % des personnes interroges qui par ailleurs travaillent dans le domaine technologique prvoyaient de supprimer leur compte Facebook.   Cela concerne entre autres 50 % demploys de Microsoft et 38 % demploys de Google. Ce sondage a impact 2600 personnes. 

Pour ne pas arranger les choses, de nouvelles informations accablantes apparaissent suite  laudition de Chris Wylie par le comit parlementaire britannique.  Le chiffre de cinquante millions est ce que les mdias  ont jug plus sr de mentionner en raison des documents qui leur sont parvenus , affirme-t-il. Selon lui, ce chiffre est bien en de du nombre rel de victimes dans cette affaire. Au-del du nombre de victimes, Wylie soutient qu  il y a eu plusieurs itrations du projet de rcolte de donnes sur Facebook.   Dans un premier temps, il sagissait d'un trs petit pilote destin   voir si les donnes collectes pouvaient tre associes au registre lectoral. La quantit de donnes a t par la suite lgrement rduite pour sadapter aux demandes du Dr Aleksandr Kogan qui prtendait selon Facebook recueillir des donnes  des fins acadmiques.  Ce dernier aurait souhait recevoir des donnes  une vitesse prcise via une application de test de personnalit  thisisyourdigitallife  dploye sur la plateforme Facebook. Ce  pilote concerne selon lui 10 000 personnes qui ont rejoint lapplication en fin mai 2014.

Ce test boucl avec succs aurait permis  Cambridge Analytica de signer un contrat beaucoup plus important avec GSR, la socit du Dr Kogan, en dbut juin 2014. Ce contrat a autoris, daprs Wylie, le lancement de lapplication et la collecte des informations personnelles qui ont constitu l  ensemble des donnes fondamentales  sur lequel Cambridge Analytica sest base pour construire ses modles de ciblage ainsi que ses algorithmes. 


Ces dclarations rejoignent la confirmation de Facebook selon laquelle 270 000 personnes avaient tlcharg lapplication de Kogan. La majorit de ces victimes nauraient aucune ide de la violation de leur vie prive par CA, parce que nayant jamais personnellement consenti  communiquer leurs donnes. En effet, il y a deux types de donnes, daprs la lettre de Facebook  destin au comit parlementaire :  Le premier est celui qui de ceux qui ont tlcharg l'application, et le second concerne le nombre d'amis de ces personnes dont les paramtres de confidentialit ont t dfinis de manire  ce que l'application puisse voir certaines de leurs donnes. 

Ce nest pas la premire fois que les paramtres de confidentialit de Facebook sont mis en cause. En 2011 et 2012, le commissaire irlandais  la protection des donnes a demand  Facebook de restreindre les autorisations d'utilisation afin d'viter les fuites de donnes qui ont t mises  jour dans ce scandale,  la suite d'une plainte dpose par Max Schrems, militant europen de la protection de la vie prive. Trainant les pieds, Facebook a retard les restrictions sur les autorisations de son API jusqu la mi-2015. Offrant ainsi une large fentre, pour lextraction dune norme quantit de donnes de ses utilisateurs, en vue de llection amricaine. Dans le mme sillage, Wylie affirme qu'environ 1 % des utilisateurs dont les donnes ont t obtenues illicitement par CA taient des utilisateurs de l'Union europenne. Ce qui est logique, vu que Cambridge Analytica est souponn davoir collect des donnes en vue de la campagne de TRUMP.

 la suite de la sance, Cambridge Analytica a publi une dclaration rfutant les dires du dnonciateur :  Cambridge Analytica n'a pas utilis de donnes de GSR dans le travail que nous avons fait pour Donald J. Trump pour la campagne du prsident.  Kogan lui-mme a prcdemment affirm qu'il ne savait pas exactement ce que CA voulait faire de ses donnes.  Je savais que c'tait pour du conseil politique, mais aucune ide du reste , a-t-il dclar  Anderson Cooper dans une interview tlvise le 21 mars. Il a affirm galement qu'il ne savait pas que CA travaillait pour Trump ou mme utilisait les donnes quil avait collectes.

Chris a dclar devant le comit que la socit de Kogan avait t cre exclusivement pour obtenir des donnes pour CA. Il a rajout que le cabinet avait choisi de travailler avec Kogan parce qu'un autre professeur avait d'abord demand un paiement substantiel et une participation de 50 %, tandis Kogan avait accept de travailler sur le projet pour obtenir les donnes en premier, et envisager des termes commerciaux plus tard.  L'accord tait que [Kogan] pourrait conserver toutes les donnes et faire des recherches ou tout ce qu'il voulait faire , affirme-t-il. Une autre affirmation faite par Wylie au cours de la session tait que la firme secrte US Big Data Palantir a aid CA  construire des modles  partir des donnes de Facebook  bien qu'il ait galement dit qu'il n'y avait pas de contrat formel en place entre les deux firmes.  Nous avons eu plusieurs runions avec Palantir pendant que j'tais l , a dclar Wylie.  Et une partie de la documentation que j'ai galement fournie au comit montre qu'il y avait des employs seniors de Palantir qui travaillaient aussi sur les donnes de Facebook.  Un porte-parole de Palantir l'a rfut :  Palantir n'a jamais eu de relation avec Cambridge Analytica et nous n'avons jamais travaill sur des donnes Cambridge Analytica.  Wylie a dclar que Palantir avait t prsent  Nix par Sophie Schmidt, la fille du PDG de Google Eric Schmidt, lors d'un stage chez CA.

Au-del de Cambridge Analytica, ce scandale pose de manire accrue la question de la gestion des donnes collectes par les gants de lInternet. Et parmi eux,  Google et  Facebook  occupent une place centrale. La firme de Mountain View dtient une quantit norme dinformations sur chacun de ses utilisateurs. En partant de la position, des recherches, du profil publicitaire, des applications utilises, en passant par lhistorique des recherches sur YouTube, Google sait presque tout de ses utilisateurs. Quant  Facebook, elle stocke ce qui pourrait vous intresser en fonction de ce que vous avez aim et de ce dont vous et vos amis parlez, votre heure de connexion, les priphriques utiliss, les applications connectes  votre compte, vos photos, vos commentaires... Tout un tas dinformations sur la vie de ses utilisateurs. Ces informations ont des millions dutilisations nfastes, de quoi faire peur.

Source : Rapport Audition, The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les chiffres annoncs correspondent  la ralit ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un leader politique du Kenya envisage dattaquer Facebook en justice, lentreprise aurait favoris son rival aux dernires lections prsidentielles

 ::fleche::  Mozilla lance une extension Firefox pour isoler Facebook dans un conteneur afin d'empcher le rseau social de vous pister sur les autres sites

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook a perdu plus de 70 milliards de dollars de capitalisation, nanmoins, Zuckerberg refuse de rpondre  en personne  aux dputs britanniques

----------


## Madmac

> T'es au courant qu'affirmer des choses sans preuves, a peut te mener au tribunal ? 
> 
> Bien sr que si il n'y a pas d'article, a ne veut pas dire que c'est faux,* cela veut dire qu'on a pas encore les lments pour dire si c'est vrai ou faux*. 
> 
> Mais pour porter des accusations, il faut des preuves sinon c'est de la diffamation / calomnie, et c'est puni par la loi.


Sauf que c'est vrai et documenter sous le nom de "shadow banning". Si FB n'aime pas tes commentaires, le serveur a une fonction qui rend invisible tes commentaires. Tu peux voir tes commentaires, mais tu es le seul.  

Donc il suffit de constituer une liste de personne qui pensent comme toi. Et d'appliquer ce bannissement de faon alatoire sur ces personnes (afin que cela ait l'air d'un bug). Et de cette faon, ils peuvent favoriser un point de vue plutt qu'un autre avec un minimum d'intervention humaine.

Youtube a une autre astuce pour favoriser certains (auteurs) vidos plutt que d'autre. Youtube "oublie" de t'envoyer une notice par courriel.

Mais les trucs tordues de Facebook ne sarrterait pas l. Ce n'est pas dmontr avec certitude, mais de plus en plus de gens on constat qu'aprs avoir parl d'un sujet, des publicits apparaissaient quelle minutes aprs. Est-ce que FB utilise le micro de ton tlphone afin de dtecter des mots-cl ? En tant que programmeur, a me parait dans le domaine du possible.

----------


## Madmac

> Et quand Macron a gagn parceque c'tait "Le MelanFillamon" en face. bon, et aussi parce qu'il a fait une campagne trs pro, mais nombre de ses lecteurs(moi le premier) ne l'ont t que par limination des pires, pas par conviction.


Il y a une grosse diffrence entre la France et les tats-Unis; Le filet social. Au tats-Unis, il est minimum. Au moment des lections, Il y avait encore des familles qui vivaient dans leur voiture depuis 2008. La dernire fois qu'ils ont connue une crise semblable cela remontait  la Grande Dpression. Alors avec un programme qui s'attaquait au travailleurs illgaux et un retour au protectionnisme, il a t cherch un lectorat que les Dmocrates avaient ignor depuis 10 ans. Les gens ont vot pour son programme et non par dpit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parceque y'avait Clinton en face qui ne plaisait pas. Comme quand en France, Hollande  gagn parce que c'tait Sarko en face.


Ouais c'est vrai que a a jou.
C'est cool que les tasuniens aient t capable de se mfier d'Hillary malgr la grosse promo.
Parce que quand le systme promeut un candidat, il y a plus de gens qui suivent le propagande que de gens qui s'en mfient.

Macron a eu une grosse campagne de pub grce  Drahi et les autres mdias qui l'ont suivi.
Mais il est pass ric-rac  peine de plus et il n'tait pas au second tour, Fillon et Melenchon n'taient pas loin derrire lui...

J'ai jamais rencontr quelqu'un qui a vot Macron par conviction, mais a doit tre intressant quelque part.




> Alors avec un programme qui s'attaquait au travailleurs illgaux et un retour au protectionnisme, il a t cherch un lectorat que les Dmocrates avaient ignor depuis 10 ans. Les gens ont vot pour son programme et non par dpit.


Llection de Trump est la somme de plein de facteurs qui se sont aligns.
Peu d'analyste avaient prvu son lection, a a surpris quasiment tout le monde.

Les USA sont dans une crise profonde, le chmage est lev, les infrastructures sont dans un sale tat, le gouvernement dpense des milliards pour des guerres qui ne rapportent rien au peuple tasuniens, les tasuniens se mfient d'Hillary (et ils ont bien raison), etc.
Le gars il arrive et il parle de relancer les usines aux USA, de ramener les soldats aux USA, de reconstruire les infrastructures, de lutter contre l'immigration *illgale*, donc forcment a parle  plein de gens.
Je trouve a chouette un retour du populisme et surtout du protectionnisme, c'est sain comme systme.
Tu crer des emplois dans ton pays, les gens gagnent de l'argent et consomment des produits Made In USA, c'est un cercle vertueux c'est gnial.
T'exploites moins d'enfant du tiers monde, tu pollues moins, etc.

Le mondialisme est l'ennemi des peuples et des nations.




> Mais pour porter des accusations, il faut des preuves sinon c'est de la diffamation / calomnie, et c'est puni par la loi.


Non mais c'est bon calmez-vous...
Libert dexpression tout a...
Qu'est-ce que Facebook en  foutre qu'un random dans un forum les accuse d'avoir promu Hillary pendant la campagne ? (il faut tre srieux 5 minutes...)
De toute faon la campagne est fini et les mdias ne parlent que des publicits soient disant pro Trump...

L apparemment il y a une preuve que Facebook a suspendu un compte qui payait des publicit pro Sanders / anti Hillary :
Twitter

Far-right blogs claim emails between Facebook and Clintons campaign show collusion
Podesta emails showed Facebook colluded with Clinton, Assange reminds

 la limite je reformule ma phrase pour que ce soit 100% correct : Je pense que Facebook a aid Hillary pendant la campagne.
Et j'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux.
Il y en bien qui pense que la Russie a jouer un rle dans llection de Trump et dans la victoire du Leave au rfrendum sur le Brexit !!!  ::ptdr::  ::D:  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr:: 
Donc tout le monde peut penser et dire n'importe quoi, on est libre. (libert de pense, libert dexpression)

----------


## Zirak

> Parceque y'avait Clinton en face qui ne plaisait pas. Comme quand en France, Hollande  gagn parce que c'tait Sarko en face.


D'ailleurs Hillary ne plaisait tellement pas, qu'il y a eu plus de gens qui ont vot pour elle que pour Trump. Si Trump a t lu, c'est juste du fait du systme amricain, dans un second tour " la franaise", c'est Hillary qui aurait eu le job.  :;): 

Donc leur systme fait qu'il n'y a pas  remettre en cause la victoire de Trump, mais globalement, la "majorit" des votants, tait tout de mme plus pour Hillary. 





> Sauf que c'est vrai et documenter sous le nom de "shadow banning". Si FB n'aime pas tes commentaires, le serveur a une fonction qui rend invisible tes commentaires. Tu peux voir tes commentaires, mais tu es le seul.


Et c'est document que par des gars qui ont t banni une ou plusieurs fois de Facebook, qui ont donc une "dent" contre cette socit. Cela reste relativement subjectif, mais bon, c'est fort probable que cela existe, puisque cela peut se pratiquer sur n'importe quel site / forum (mme ici a pourrait exister dans l'absolu). Donc pas de quoi crier au complot. 





> Youtube a une autre astuce pour favoriser certains (auteurs) vidos plutt que d'autre. Youtube "oublie" de t'envoyer une notice par courriel.


Ah la fameuse astuce secrte de Youtube ! Sauf que non, y'a juste eu un changement dans l'algorithme, tous les youtubers sont au courant, si tu veux recevoir les notifications, il suffit de cocher une icne en forme de cloche et demander  recevoir les notifications. Aprs si vous ne savez pas vous servir de Youtube ou si les Youtubers que vous suivez ne comprennent pas comment fonctionne les outils qu'ils utilisent, c'est un autre problme.





> Mais les trucs tordues de Facebook ne sarrterait pas l. Ce n'est pas dmontr avec certitude, mais de plus en plus de gens on constat qu'aprs avoir parl d'un sujet, des publicits apparaissaient quelle minutes aprs. Est-ce que FB utilise le micro de ton tlphone afin de dtecter des mots-cl ? En tant que programmeur, a me parait dans le domaine du possible.


Ce n'est pas impossible en soit, mais utilisant Facebook sur mon ordi ET sur mon tlphone, je n'ai jamais rien constat de tel. Ces gens n'avaient parl de ce sujet qu'au tlphone ? Ils n'ont fait aucune recherche  ce sujet sur le net, par exemple, sur des sites avec les fameux boutons Facebook ? Car la oui par contre, c'est plus que dmontr que Facebook arrive  suivre ta trace comme a.





> Non mais c'est bon calmez-vous...
> Libert dexpression tout a...
> Qu'est-ce que Facebook en  foutre qu'un random dans un forum les accuse d'avoir promu Hillary pendant la campagne ? (il faut tre srieux 5 minutes...)


Encore une fois, la libert d'expression ne t'autorise pas  tenir des propos calomnieux ou hors la loi.

Oui Facebook n'en a probablement rien  faire, sauf que tes propos calomnieux, tu les tiens sur tout un tas d'entreprises, de politiciens, de journalistes et encore beaucoup d'autres, et mme sur des franais. 

Il suffit qu'un dveloppeur du site internet d'un mec sur qui tu raconte de la merde passe sur DVP et voit tes propos, et tu pourrais te chopper un procs au cul, il n'y a pas besoin que la personne sur qui tu bave voit elle-mme les propos, il suffit qu'on lui dise et qu'elle vienne vrifier.





> la limite je reformule ma phrase pour que ce soit 100% correct : Je pense que Facebook a aid Hillary pendant la campagne.
> Et j'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux.


Tu as le droit de penser ce que tu veux, mais si tu n'as pas de preuve, encore une fois, tu ne peux pas dire ce que tu veux, il y a des lois ! Ou alors tu te dois d'employer le conditionnel, pas de faire des affirmations comme si c'tait vrai et vrifi.





> Donc tout le monde peut penser et dire n'importe quoi, on est libre. (libert de pense, libert dexpression)


Non, a c'est dans ta tte, libert de pense oui, mais libert d'expression dans des endroits publics non. La calomnie, la diffamation, l'incitation  la haine, l'apologie du terrorisme (pour rester dans les affaires rcentes), etc. etc. C'est interdit et tu n'es pas libre de tout dire (sauf chez toi avec tes potes).

----------


## arond

> Non, a c'est dans ta tte, libert de pense oui, mais libert d'expression dans des endroits publics non. La calomnie, la diffamation, l'incitation  la haine, l'apologie du terrorisme (pour rester dans les affaires rcentes), etc. etc. C'est interdit et tu n'es pas libre de tout dire (sauf chez toi avec tes potes).


Ryu n'a pas compris que le principe qui rgit toutes ces liberts c'est que notre libert s'arrte la o commence celle des autres  ::roll:: 
Tu peux penser ce que tu veux Ryu mais pas dire tout et n'importe quoi. Car cela peut porter prjudice aux gens cibls.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui Facebook n'en a probablement rien  faire, sauf que tes propos calomnieux, tu les tiens sur tout un tas d'entreprises, de politiciens, de journalistes et encore beaucoup d'autres, et mme sur des franais. 
> 
> Il suffit qu'un dveloppeur du site internet d'un mec sur qui tu raconte de la merde passe sur DVP et voit tes propos, et tu pourrais te chopper un procs au cul, il n'y a pas besoin que la personne sur qui tu bave voit elle-mme les propos, il suffit qu'on lui dise et qu'elle vienne vrifier.


C'est le rle des politiciens de se faire insulter...
Si ils n'aimaient pas a ils ne feraient pas de la politique...
C'est la base.
Une fois que t'es un personnage publique tu reois beaucoup d'insultes c'est comme a. (regardez les commentaires que reoivent les youtubeurs)
Et la seule solution c'est de l'ignorer, puisque les ractions sont toujours contre productive !
C'est comme quand Ricky Gervais rpond  des types random sur Twitter, des fois a fait tout un foin pour rien, mais a le fait marrer.

J'attaque que les gens les plus forts, donc je ne vois pas le problme... (si on ne peut plus attaquer les puissants, on ne peut plus rien faire... C'est quand mme la rgle de la dmocratie : "*Cause Toujours*", a veut dire qu'on a le droit de se plaindre, mais que a ne sert  rien)
Je m'en prendrai pas  un petit webmaster et de toute faon si il est petit il n'a pas les moyens de faire un procs...
Il a autre chose  foutre que dpenser du temps et des ressources pour rien, dj que son site ne gnre pas assez de revenu  cause des visiteurs qui utilisent des bloqueurs de publicits.

C'est un peu nul cette menace du procs permanent, je prfrai qu'un gars menace de venir me casser la gueule, ce serait quand mme plus drle ^^  ::ptdr:: 

Je critique des gros bloques donc il n'y a pas de problme, la majorit des banquiers, des politiciens, des "journalistes", des mdias sont pourris d'aprs moi, j'ai normment d'arguments qui me rconfortent dans mon opinion.
C'est un sentiment grandissant parmi les peuples, de plus en plus de gens se mfient des politiques et des mdias. (Trump a t lu ou bien ?)

Il est o votre esprit Charlie ? ^^ lol
Ou alors la citation qui n'existe pas :
Voltaire na jamais dit :  Je ne suis pas daccord avec vous, mais je me battrai 

Pour moi un prsident, c'est un paratonnerre qui est l pour attirer toute la haine de la nation.
C'est mme pas lui qui dirige en ralit... (enfin a dpend, je pense qu'aux Philippines Rodrigo Duterte dirige un petit peu ^^  ::ptdr:: ).




> Ryu n'a pas compris que le principe qui rgit toutes ces liberts c'est que notre libert s'arrte la o commence celle des autres


Je n'attaque jamais les membres.
Je n'insulte personne et il n'y a jamais rien de personnel.
J'ai tout  fait le droit.

Vous savez dans Reservoir Dogs il y a a :



> Monsieur Pink : J'ai descendu deux, trois flics. Et toi, t'as tu du monde ?
> Monsieur White : Juste des flics.
> Monsieur Pink : Pas des vraies personnes ?
> Monsieur White : Juste des flics.


Pour moi, la plupart des banquiers, des politiciens, des journalistes et des mdias ne sont pas des vraies personnes.
Et j'ai le droit de penser a  :8-): 

On peut rigoler un peu, sinon c'est chiant...
De toute faon  un moment ou  un autre, tout le monde va tre offusquer par un truc, faut arrter de faire l'enfant et supporter le truc.

Il y a des gens qui critiquent les fonctionnaires, moi je critique ceux qui ont le pouvoir.

===========================
===========================
Edit :
Les vraies limite c'est dire qu'on est pas choqu parce qu'a fait un terroriste.
Aprs a fait a :
7 mois avec sursis pour la militante vegan qui s'tait rjouie de la mort du boucher de Trbes

Ou a aussi :
Il se rjouit de la mort dArnaud Beltrame : un an de prison avec sursis pour lex-candidat LFI

Il ne faut pas dire "J'en ai rien  foutre que cette personne soit morte  cause des terroristes".

Ou dire un truc du genre "Les vrais terroristes c'est notre gouvernement", a passe sur Twitter, mais si tu veux devenir chanteuse a te revient dans la gueule :
Mennel Ibtissem, la candidate de "The Voice", avoue et sexcuse pour ses messages sur l'attentat de Nice
Donc sur Internet il faut faire attention  ce qu'on dit  propos des terroristes et ce qu'on dit  propos des sionistes.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est le rle des politiciens de se faire insulter...
> Si ils n'aimaient pas a ils ne feraient pas de la politique...
> C'est la base.
> Une fois que t'es un personnage publique tu reois beaucoup d'insultes c'est comme a. (regardez les commentaires que reoivent les youtubeurs)


O est-ce que j'ai parl d'insulte ? Je t'ai parl de diffamation et de calomnie ! 

Tu ne sais vraiment donc pas lire ? 

Traiter un mec de con c'est une insulte, et c'est lgal.

Dire que un tel a fait ceci ou cela d'hors la loi sans preuve, c'est de la diffamation / calomnie (suivant si tu sais que ce que tu racontes est faux, ou si tu penses vraiment que c'est vrai), et a c'est interdit par la loi !

Si on t'attaque pour cela, la personne que tu accuses peut gagner du fric, alors que oui, si tu fais juste que la traiter de con, tu ne crains pas grand chose.





> Je critique des gros bloques donc il n'y a pas de problme, la majorit des banquiers, des politiciens, des "journalistes", des mdias sont pourris d'aprs moi,* j'ai normment d'arguments* qui me rconfortent dans mon opinion.


J'ai ri.

Avoir des arguments c'est bien, avoir des preuves c'est mieux. Les arguments c'est comme les opinions et les trous du cul, tout le monde en a. 





> Ou alors la citation qui n'existe pas :
> Voltaire na jamais dit :  Je ne suis pas daccord avec vous, mais je me battrai


Cela ne veut pas dire que tu peux dire n'importe quoi. Comme je te l'ai dj expliqu plusieurs fois, tu peux te battre pour que telle ou telle loi qui selon toi censure la libert d'expression soient supprimes, et dans ce sens l oui, je serais d'accord avec la citation, par exemple, je pense pas que l'antismitisme doivent tre trait diffremment du racisme envers d'autres groupes, et mme si je suis contre les propos antismites, je pourrais me battre pour qu'une telle loi soit vire. Mais a veut pas dire que je cautionne les propos antismites, ou que j'ai envie de t'entendre en tenir  ct de moi.

Par contre, tant que la loi existe, bah tu te dois de la respecter, et ne pas t'tonner si un jour tu as des problmes. 





> Pour moi, la plupart des banquiers, des politiciens, des journalistes et des mdias ne sont pas des vraies personnes.
> Et j'ai le droit de penser a


Tu as le droit de penser a, mais pour la 10me fois en 2 messages, ce n'est pas de a que je parle !


Enfin bon, te parler, c'est comme pisser dans un violon, a sert  rien, puisque tu n'es pas foutu de comprendre 3 phrases formules en bon franais comme il faut. 

Tu veux rvolutionner le monde, sortir de l'UE et que la France retrouve sa "grandeur", bah commence dj par comprendre ta langue natale, car pour l'instant, la grandeur de la France, elle se retourne dans sa tombe avec toi...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dire que un tel a fait ceci ou cela d'hors la loi sans preuve, c'est de la diffamation / calomnie (suivant si tu sais que ce que tu racontes est faux, ou si tu penses vraiment que c'est vrai), et a c'est interdit par la loi !


Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre...
De toute faon j'ai dj chang le truc en disant "Je pense que Facebook a aid Hillary pendant la campagne" et j'ai vu des preuves.

Si on ne peut pas dire qu'on souponne une grosse entreprise de faire quelque chose, on ne peut plus rien dire.
Encore une fois, en tant que personne random, qu'est-ce que a peut foutre ?
J'influence personne, si quelqu'un m'attaque tout ce que a va faire c'est me donner de la lgitimer chez certains, et de toute faon je ne serais jamais attaqu, a ne mrite pas la dpense d'nergie.

Pour moi vouloir empcher les gens d'accuser une entreprise d'avoir une certaine pratique, a va contre la libert d'expression.
Bon  la limite il faut qu'il commence sa phrase par je pense que la socit X fait ...
Pour moi Facebook a aid Hillary et c'est tout.

Niveau diffamation je suis plus choqu par le Royaume Uni qui attaque la Russie sans aucune preuve.
Ou tous les mensonges des mdias sur la Syrie.
C'est quand mme un autre niveau...




> bah commence dj par comprendre ta langue natale, car pour l'instant


J'ai toujours eu 0 en dicte, je trouve que je m'en sors pas mal aujourd'hui. Il y a eu une grosse progression.  :8-): 
tant donn que je ne connais pas les rgles !

Si t'as loup le truc en primaire c'est foutu aprs...
On devrait apprendre le franais comme on apprend les mathmatiques ce serait peut tre plus efficace...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a ** foutre...
> De toute faon j'ai dj chang le truc en disant "Je pense que Facebook a aid Hillary pendant la campagne" et j'ai vu des preuves.


Tu as vu des preuves ? Et bien pourquoi tu nous ne les donnes pas directement quand tu lances tes accusations alors ? ><




> Si on ne peut pas dire qu'on souponne une grosse entreprise de faire quelque chose, on ne peut plus rien dire.


Dcidment, niveau comprhension, c'est proche du niveau de la mer...

Le problme n'est pas de souponner, c'est d'affirmer en tant que vrit. Comme je te l'ai dit juste avant, tu peux avoir des soupons, avancer des pistes, tout en restant *au conditionnel*. 





> Encore une fois, en tant que personne random, qu'est-ce que a peut foutre ?
> *J'influence personne*, si quelqu'un m'attaque tout ce que a va faire c'est me donner de la lgitimer chez certains, et de toute faon je ne serais jamais attaqu, a ne mrite pas la dpense d'nergie.


Random ou pas, cela ne te protge pas d'un procs.

Et si tu influence des gens mme si tu ne t'en rend pas compte, tous ceux qui lisent tes mensonges que tu rpte en boucle sur ce forum, et qui ne vont pas vrifier ce que tu racontes. 





> Pour moi vouloir empcher les gens d'accuser une entreprise d'avoir une certaine pratique, a va contre la libert d'expression.


Tu te rend compte, que cela fait dj 3 messages que je te rpte la mme chose 10 fois par message ? Tu comprends que tu as un vrai problme au niveau de la comprhension du franais ? 

Le problme n'est pas d'accuser, mais d'accuser *sans preuves*.





> Niveau diffamation je suis plus choqu par le Royaume Uni qui attaque la Russie sans aucune preuve.
> Ou tous les mensonges des mdias sur la Syrie.


Ce qui est diffrent, et n'a rien  voir, puisque dans les deux cas, en tant que "random", tu n'as aucun moyen de vrifier qui dit la vrit ou non, donc ce que tu affirme tre des mensonges, sont peut-tre vrais, ou des fois, il peut y avoir des mensonges, mais pas forcment tout le temps comme tu le gnralise.

Et quand le Royaume-Uni attaque la Russie sans preuve, bah la Russie ragit et prend des mesures. Si tous ceux que tu calomnie en permanence tait comme la Russie et ragissait aussi vite, tu serais dj en prison...  ::ptdr:: 





> J'ai toujours eu 0 en dicte, je trouve que je m'en sors pas mal aujourd'hui. Il y a eu une grosse progression. 
> tant donn que je ne connais pas les rgles !


Quel rapport ? Je ne te parle pas de tes fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaire, a, a m'arrive aussi, comme beaucoup de monde. Je te parle du fait que tu ne comprends pas le sens des phrases que tu lis. Ce qui est beaucoup plus problmatique, surtout lorsque l'on veut dbattre sur un forum. 

La preuve, on vient d'changer 4 ou 5 messages, racontant la mme chose, tout a car tu ne comprends pas la dfinition de 2 mots et que tu rponds en permanence  ct de la plaque. 

Enfin bref...

----------


## hotcryx

> le serveur a une fonction qui rend invisible tes commentaires. Tu peux voir tes commentaires, mais tu es le seul.


ces p* de yt font pareil.
Un monde d'hypocrites  ::mouarf:: 

Luc 6:42: "Ou comment peux-tu dire  ton frre : Frre, laisse-moi ter la paille qui est dans ton oeil, toi qui ne vois pas la poutre qui est dans le tien ? Hypocrite, te premirement la poutre de ton oeil, et alors tu verras comment ter la paille qui est dans l'oeil de ton frre."

----------


## hotcryx

> sans preuves[/B].


Qui a dit que c'tait un mensonge ce qu'il racontait, toi? 
Tu es Dieu le pre? Qui est ton pre dj? mouhaha.

Rappelle-toi, que quand une vrit doit tre dite, on doit le dire haut et fort sur les toits afin que tout le monde entende. 

Ne deviens pas l'avocat du diable, il y a tellement d'injustice sur terre et de chose qui doivent tre rvle.

Trier le bon grain de l'ivraie....

----------


## hotcryx

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre...
> De toute faon j'ai dj chang le truc en disant "Je pense que Facebook a aid Hillary pendant la campagne" et j'ai vu des preuves.
> 
> Si on ne peut pas dire qu'on souponne une grosse entreprise de faire quelque chose, on ne peut plus rien dire.


Bien sur qu'ils ont favoris la vieille croute de Clinton (qui pourrira en enfer), tout les mdia taient pour elle. 

Maintenant je ne dis pas que la fatalit n'arrivera pas avec Trump, mais on allait  la mort direct avec la Clinton et l'Iran.

----------


## Zirak

> Qui a dit que c'tait un mensonge ce qu'il racontait, toi?


Car tant qu'il n'apporte aucune preuve de ce qu'il raconte, rien ne prouve que c'est vrai, donc il ne peut pas affirmer que, sans preuve, le doute persiste tout simplement.

Faut arrter de rpter en permanence qu'il faut remettre en cause ce que dit le gouvernement et les mdias, pour ensuite demander aux gens de vous croire sur parole quand vous balancez la propagande oppose...

Vu que tu as l'air dans un trip proverbes et citations, je te dirais juste :

charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme.

----------


## laerne

> Ah la fameuse astuce secrte de Youtube ! Sauf que non, y'a juste eu un changement dans l'algorithme, tous les youtubers sont au courant, si tu veux recevoir les notifications, il suffit de cocher une icne en forme de cloche et demander  recevoir les notifications. Aprs si vous ne savez pas vous servir de Youtube ou si les Youtubers que vous suivez ne comprennent pas comment fonctionne les outils qu'ils utilisent, c'est un autre problme.


Questionablement pas seulement favoriser certains youtubers par un changement des notifications ou de l'algo des pubs.  Du plus notable, je me souviens de David Pakman expliquant comment un annonceur ne pouvait plus avoir de rgie alors qu'il demandait explicitement le channel sur lequel le mettre et ce mme sur les vidos sans le moindre mot douteux dans le titre et dans le contenu des vidos.




Oh, et schmidt a avoure que youtube pnaliserait RT avec de la dtection de pattern.  S'ils peuvent le faire pour RT et que c'est leur service priv que personne peut aller vrifier ce qu'il se passe, qu'est ce qui les empche de pnaliser le reste ?

https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...e-eric-schmidt

Pas de preuves fortes et directes...  Il y a pas des Snowden partout.  Mais des dtails assez gnant pour rendre le complot plausible.

----------


## Zirak

> Questionablement pas seulement favoriser certains youtubers par un changement des notifications ou de l'algo des pubs.  Du plus notable, je me souviens de David Pakman expliquant comment un annonceur ne pouvait plus avoir de rgie alors qu'il demandait explicitement le channel sur lequel le mettre et ce mme sur les vidos sans le moindre mot douteux dans le titre et dans le contenu des vidos.
> 
> Oh, et schmidt a avoure que youtube pnaliserait RT avec de la dtection de pattern.  S'ils peuvent le faire pour RT et que c'est leur service priv que personne peut aller vrifier ce qu'il se passe, qu'est ce qui les empche de pnaliser le reste ?
> 
> Pas de preuves fortes et directes...  Il y a pas des Snowden partout.  Mais des dtails assez gnant pour rendre le complot plausible.



Pour les pubs, je n'en sais rien, MadMac parlait des notifications, je lui rponds sur les notifications. 

Aprs ce que je trouve "tonnant", c'est que si tout a est vrai, cela ne te semble pas bizarre que Youtube n'ai pas strik soit la chaine, soit au moins la vido ? 

Car bon, venir dire que Youtube veut empcher de parler ceux qui ont un discours alternatif, alors qu'elle laisse en place une vido qui dnonce ses propres travers, on a vu pire comme censure non ? (bon tant au boulot, je ne peux regarder la vido, mais il ne faut pas oublier non plus que cela reste le son de cloche de cette personne seulement, on ne connait pas tout son passif avec le service, ni le point de vue de Youtube sur la question).


Aprs, sans porter de jugement de valeur, ni dire que c'est bien ou pas, il ne faut pas oublier que Youtube, ce n'est pas du service public, c'est un service de Google, qui est une entreprise prive, et qui peut faire ce qu'elle veut sur sa plate-forme. Si les mdias alternatifs se sentent censurs, rien ne les empche d'aller stocker leurs vidos sur d'autres plate-formes si ? C'est pas un peu hypocrite de critiquer un service et/ou une entreprise tout en continuant d'utiliser le dit service, tout simplement car c'est celui qui offre le plus de visibilit et potentiellement le plus de revenus malgr tout ? Par chez moi, on appelle a cracher dans la soupe.  :;): 

Aprs encore une fois, je ne cautionne pas ces manoeuvres si elles sont vraies, mais si c'est le cas, pourquoi ces mdias ne vont pas voir ailleurs (dailymotion / rutube / etc. ) ?

----------


## Rokhn

> Qui a dit que c'tait un mensonge ce qu'il racontait, toi?
> Tu es Dieu le pre? Qui est ton pre dj? mouhaha.
> 
> Rappelle-toi, que quand une vrit doit tre dite, on doit le dire haut et fort sur les toits afin que tout le monde entende.


Donc comme tu le dis si bien, je ne veux pas devenir l'avocat du diable (ici Zirak apparemment), mais bon d'aprs la logique ce n'est pas  Zirak d'apporter les contres-preuves de vos dires non ?!  ::weird::  

C'est ce qu'il essaye de vous faire comprendre depuis tout  l'heure mais je comprends que parler  des murs c'est tout de suite plus compliqu :/

Sur ce, vous m'avez bien fait rire, merci  ::):

----------


## hotcryx

> Pour les pubs, je n'en sais rien, MadMac parlait des notifications, je lui rponds sur les notifications. 
> 
> Aprs ce que je trouve "tonnant", c'est que si tout a est vrai, cela ne te semble pas bizarre que Youtube n'ai pas strik soit la chaine, soit au moins la vido ? 
> 
> Car bon, venir dire que Youtube veut empcher de parler ceux qui ont un discours alternatif, alors qu'elle laisse en place une vido qui dnonce ses propres travers, on a vu pire comme censure non ? (bon tant au boulot, je ne peux regarder la vido, mais il ne faut pas oublier non plus que cela reste le son de cloche de cette personne seulement, on ne connait pas tout son passif avec le service, ni le point de vue de Youtube sur la question).
> 
> 
> Aprs, sans porter de jugement de valeur, ni dire que c'est bien ou pas, il ne faut pas oublier que Youtube, ce n'est pas du service public, c'est un service de Google, qui est une entreprise prive, et qui peut faire ce qu'elle veut sur sa plate-forme. Si les mdias alternatifs se sentent censurs, rien ne les empche d'aller stocker leurs vidos sur d'autres plate-formes si ? C'est pas un peu hypocrite de critiquer un service et/ou une entreprise tout en continuant d'utiliser le dit service, tout simplement car c'est celui qui offre le plus de visibilit et potentiellement le plus de revenus malgr tout ? Par chez moi, on appelle a cracher dans la soupe. 
> 
> Aprs encore une fois, je ne cautionne pas ces manoeuvres si elles sont vraies, mais si c'est le cas, pourquoi ces mdias ne vont pas voir ailleurs (dailymotion / rutube / etc. ) ?


En gros tu te laves les mains comme Pilate qui a crucifi le Christ. 
Mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'il l'a men  la mort mme si lui l'a reconnu non coupable.
Bref, il est pareil qu'eux. A un moment nous devront clairement faire le choix entre le bien ou le mal.

Comme ces hypocrites qui se disent que peut-tre Dieu existe et se tatouent la marque de la bte sur le bras.
Vous rcolterez selon vos oeuvres.

----------


## hotcryx

> Car tant qu'il n'apporte aucune preuve de ce qu'il raconte, rien ne prouve que c'est vrai, donc il ne peut pas affirmer que, sans preuve, le doute persiste tout simplement.
> 
> Faut arrter de rpter en permanence qu'il faut remettre en cause ce que dit le gouvernement et les mdias, pour ensuite demander aux gens de vous croire sur parole quand vous balancez la propagande oppose...
> 
> Vu que tu as l'air dans un trip proverbes et citations, je te dirais juste :
> 
> charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme.


Tu m'as l'air d'tre un brve mouton docile qu'on va mener  l'abattoir.  (je rsume, tu n'es pas le seul).
Ne vois -tu pas le pige arriver?
Regarde ce que font ces pourris en coulisse, tu comprendras.
A moins, que tu ne fasses partie de ces personnes!
La FM est adoratrice du diable (tout comme l'tait Albert Pike), et le diable n'a rien de bon en lui. 
Mme si beaucoup l'aiment et l'adorent, ils seront tous perdant.
"Il y a beaucoup d'appels et peu d'lus."
Ne tombe pas dans le pige que tout ce qu'ils font est pour le bien de tous.
Non, tout ce qu'ils font est pour LEUR BIEN.
Ne vois-tu pas la misre du monde!?
Alors demande-toi pourquoi les choses ne changent pas mais empire.
En +100 ans ce n'est pas crdible.

----------


## Zirak

> En gros tu te laves les mains comme Pilate qui a crucifi le Christ.


Ce n'est pas que je m'en lave les mains, c'est que contrairement  vos mdias "censurs" par Facebook ou Youtube, quand j'utilise les services (gratuit) d'une entreprise prive, j'en assume les aspects positifs ET ngatifs, c'est pour a qu'en tant qu'utilisateur de Facebook, tu ne me verras pas gueuler sur ce forum  propos de vie prive  propos de Facebook.

Comme on dit, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crmire, surtout quand le beurre est un service gratuit, fourni par un entreprise qui n'a rien de philanthropique, je me doute bien qu'elle se fait de l'argent sur mon dos d'une faon ou d'une autre.




> A un moment nous devront clairement faire le choix entre le bien ou le mal.


Ah mais moi je l'ai fait le choix, cf ci-dessus, le jour o je trouverai qu'une entreprise dpasse les bornes, j'arrterai d'utiliser ses services point. Au final si ces boites fonctionnent aussi bien, c'est car les gens leurs en donne les moyens en utilisant leurs produits. Tout le monde a le choix.




> Comme ces hypocrites qui se disent que peut-tre Dieu existe et se tatouent la marque de la bte sur le bras.


Pour le coup, les hypocrites, c'est plutt vos mdias "alternatifs", qui crachent dans la soupe, mais continuent de rester sur Facebook ou Youtube, car ils savent trs bien que malgr la "censure", cela reste pour eux les meilleurs moyens de se faire connaitre, car elles sont les plus utiliser, voir mme de gagner de l'argent, grce  la montisation Youtube. Et puis se plaindre de ces entreprises, a leur permet de faire parler d'eux avec en plus un petit ct victimisation comme cerise sur le gteau, donc c'est tout bnef pour eux.

Encore une fois, si ils ne sont pas content de Youtube, qu'ils aillent sur dailymotion, il n'y a personne qui leur met un flingue sur la tempe pour rester sur Youtube.

Voir mme mieux, ils se regroupent entre "censurs" et ils se sortent les doigts, et embauchent des dveloppeurs pour crer leur propre plate-forme, en plus comme a, a fera baisser le chmage et ils passeront pour des hros ! 

Des solutions, il y en a, encore faut-il les chercher, plutt que de rester  se plaindre continuellement.





> Tu m'as l'air d'tre un brve mouton docile qu'on va mener  l'abattoir.  (je rsume, tu n'es pas le seul).
> Ne vois -tu pas le pige arriver?
> Regarde ce que font ces pourris en coulisse, tu comprendras.


Ou pas, c'est juste que moi, je remets en question ce qui se dit des deux cts, pas seulement d'un seul, et j'essaie, tant que faire se peut, de me baser sur des faits, et pas seulement des rumeurs ou des opinions de mecs que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam (tant qu' faire dans le biblique hein).

----------


## Rokhn

J'veux bien savoir c'est quoi la substance que tu prends, histoire que je n'y touches jamais o_O

Sinon, les interprtations rapides du : "tu crois pas  nos dires t'es un mouton", c'est trs collgiens/lycens comme discours. 




> Regarde ce que font ces pourris en coulisse, tu comprendras.


Comme d'hab, on apporte une soi-disant vrit absolue sans apporter AUCUNES preuves. Mais je suis d'accord, c'est srement pas des saints comme nous tous ici.




> Non, tout ce qu'ils font est pour LEUR BIEN.


Comme beaucoup de gens sur Terre. L'humain est goste, il suffit juste d'tre goste intelligent pour ne pas blesser/profiter des autres.




> Ne vois-tu pas la misre du monde!?
> Alors demande-toi pourquoi les choses ne changent pas mais empire.


Le rchauffement climatique empire oui, mais pour d'autres sujets, les 100 dernires annes sont des bonds d'volutions que l'humanit n'a jamais connu :

La mdecine & les chirurgies de plus en plus sre
Les transports & la communication (mme si la sur-communication est peut-tre considr comme un problme mais c'est un autre dbat)

J'avais vu une magnifique vido qui parlait du "c'tait mieux avant" et la puissance de cet argument, je t'invite  la regarder (t'inquite pas il est pas franc-maon) :

----------


## laerne

> Aprs ce que je trouve "tonnant", c'est que si tout a est vrai, cela ne te semble pas bizarre que Youtube n'ai pas strik soit la chaine, soit au moins la vido ?


J'ai plus les sources, mais il y a des allgations qu'ils font mieux que de la censure visible  tous et toutes : ils de-rank les vidos.  Elles peuvent avoir un nombre important de vues, elles napparaissent quand mme pas dans "trending" et ont une pnalit de pertinence pour apparatre dans les recherches, en fonction de ton profil cibl.  De la sorte, youtube vite un scandale, garde les vidos sur sa plate-forme et vite d'avoir les vidos se propager hors de ceux dj informs/convaincus.  Allgations, hein.  Mais depuis les pratiques US rvles par Snowden, c'est qui ne le fasse pas qui me surprendrais.




> Aprs, sans porter de jugement de valeur, ni dire que c'est bien ou pas, il ne faut pas oublier que Youtube, ce n'est pas du service public, c'est un service de Google, qui est une entreprise prive, et qui peut faire ce qu'elle veut sur sa plate-forme. Si les mdias alternatifs se sentent censurs, rien ne les empche d'aller stocker leurs vidos sur d'autres plate-formes si ? C'est pas un peu hypocrite de critiquer un service et/ou une entreprise tout en continuant d'utiliser le dit service, tout simplement car c'est celui qui offre le plus de visibilit et potentiellement le plus de revenus malgr tout ? (...) pourquoi ces mdias ne vont pas voir ailleurs (dailymotion / rutube / etc. ) ?


Quand youtube a un monopole tel qu'il a presque toute la visibilit donc presque toute l'audience et que donc "plus de revenu" fait la diffrence entre pouvoir vivre des ses vidos ou non, youtube a un peu plus de responsabilit  prendre envers ses clients.  Comme n'importe quelle compagnie qui a un monopole, en fait.  Crois-moi de nombreux crateurs auraient dj migr si a leur tait possible financirement.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Des archives Facebook rvlent lampleur de la traque dont les utilisateurs font lobjet*
*Alors que le fantme Cambridge Analytica continue de planer*




> Mise  jour le 04/04/2018 : Facebook dsigne un bogue comme responsable de lenregistrement des vidos non publies sur sa plateforme
> 
> Vous souvenez-vous de la priode o le gant des rseaux sociaux proposait des outils pour enregistrer des vidos directement sur sa plateforme ? Si vous avez fait usage de ces derniers alors, il se pourrait bien que Facebook dispose de copies de celles que vous navez pas publies sur sa plateforme. Le bihebdomadaire amricain New York Magazine sest fait le relais dun cas similaire il y a seulement quelques jours.
> 
> Les responsables de Facebook ont fait une sortie pour dsigner un bogue comme responsable de lenregistrement des vidos non publies sur la plateforme. Facebook sexcuse et promet que les vidos enregistres dans ces conditions seront supprimes, ce qui veut dire que les utilisateurs de la plateforme qui ont fait usage de cet outil ne devraient pas les retrouver dans larchive lie  leur compte et mise  leur disposition en tlchargement.
> 
> *Source*
> 
> New York Magazine



01/04/2018 :Garder le contact avec ses proches, grer une entreprise, etc. les rseaux sociaux sont utiles  bien des gards. Seulement, a-t-on conscience de lampleur de la traque dont on peut faire lobjet en tant quutilisateurs ? Le bihebdomadaire amricain New York Magazine a apport sa contribution  la rponse  cette question avec des lments plutt troublants  propos de Facebook. Le rseau social est une fois de plus point du doigt dans une histoire de gestion de donnes appartenant  des possesseurs de comptes.

Le mdia amricain sest fait le relais de lexprience dune utilisatrice de la clbre plateforme. Daprs ce dernier, Facebook sauvegarde toutes les donnes lies  un utilisateur dans une archive ZIP tlchargeable. Lauteur de larticle du New York Magazine rapporte que l'archive lie au compte Facebook de sa parente contient des mises  jour de son statut, sa liste damis, ses messages et, tenez-vous tranquille, chacune des vidos cres sur la plateforme. Le point saillant  propos de ce dernier lment de la liste est que le mdia rapporte quil sagit dun contenu dont lutilisateur a annul la publication sur la plateforme.

En substance, le New York Magazine rapporte que par le pass, Facebook a offert les outils ncessaires pour procder  lenregistrement dune vido directement sur sa plateforme ; le processus pouvait immdiatement tre suivi dune annulation. Le New York Magazine rapporte que lutilisatrice dont il est fait mention a procd  ce jeu doprations a plusieurs reprises, mais a t surprise de retrouver ces fragments de vidos au format FLV au sein de larchive tlcharge rcemment. Lannulation de la publication laisse pourtant penser que la plateforme ne garde pas trace du contenu. Le mdia amricain a publi des vignettes de vidos qui nauraient jamais d se retrouver sur la plateforme.


Ces plaintes font suite  celles dautres utilisateurs de la plateforme qui, il y a une semaine, rapportaient que le rseau social sest empar des mtadonnes de leurs appels et SMS. Quid des prrequis de la collecte ? Facebook pointe les conditions dutilisation de la plateforme. Daprs les responsables du rseau social, cest de la faute des utilisateurs qui ne prennent pas suffisamment connaissance des CGU. Le New York Magazine a rebondi sur cet aspect pour relever que ces dernires prcisent que tout contenu  cr  sur la plateforme est susceptible dtre sauvegard, toute chose qui explique que des vidos quun utilisateur na pas publies se retrouvent sauvegardes. Le rseau social sest toutefois voulu rassurant dans le cadre de laffaire sur la journalisation de lhistorique des appels et messages texte en prcisant que les donnes sont sauvegardes en toute scurit et ne sont pas revendues. 

 
Dans le cadre de laffaire Cambridge Analytica, la firme a promis qua lavenir, elle adoptera un modle de gestion de la confidentialit similaire  celui dApple : faire en sorte que les utilisateurs sachent exactement quelles applications ils utilisent et tre transparent en ce qui concerne les donnes que ces applications collectent en donnant la possibilit aux utilisateurs de les supprimer facilement.

*Source*

New York Magazine

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj tlcharg votre archive Facebook ? Quy avez-vous dcouvert ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la posture du rseau social qui consiste  pointer ses CGU du doigt ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la rsolution prise par le gant des rseaux sociaux dans le cadre de laffaire Cambridge Analytica ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un leader politique du Kenya envisage d'attaquer Facebook en justice, l'entreprise aurait favoris son rival aux dernires lections prsidentielles

----------


## tanaka59

J'ai analys les donnes de mon profil et surprise !

J'ai dcouvert des socits pour le moins tranges ... Facebook a partag mes donnes avec des socits comme ... un socit de transport d'Ambulance de la rgion de Boston au USA , une socit californienne de ventes de matriels de cardiologie pour personne ges (pace maker , cardiofrquencemtre ... ) . Merci  Facebook de me vieillir.

Plus surprenant j'ai dcouvert des SS2I franaises qui avaient achet de la data sur mon profil. 

J'ai comptabilis 170 socits au total.

----------


## Orgoff

> J'ai analys les donnes de mon profil et surprise !
> 
> J'ai dcouvert des socits pour le moins tranges ... Facebook a partag mes donnes avec des socits comme ... un socit de transport d'Ambulance de la rgion de Boston au USA , une socit californienne de ventes de matriels de cardiologie pour personne ges (pace maker , cardiofrquencemtre ... ) . Merci  Facebook de me vieillir.
> 
> Plus surprenant j'ai dcouvert des SS2I franaises qui avaient achet de la data sur mon profil. 
> 
> J'ai comptabilis 170 socits au total.


Comment tu as pu consulter ces informations ?

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Facebook frle un nime scandale dans le sillage de laffaire Cambridge Analytica*
* cause du mmo controvers de lun de ses vice-prsidents*

Le scandale Cambridge Analytica qui secoue actuellement lindustrie dInternet porte srieusement atteinte  la rputation de Facebook et de ses dirigeants. Mais comme si cela ne suffisait pas dj, de nouveaux lments accablants tendraient  prouver que le gant des rseaux sociaux ne serait en ralit quune entreprise focalise sur la seule recherche du profit, mme si cela doit se faire aux dpens de ses utilisateurs.

Tout serait parti dun mmo interne intitul  The Ugly  qui a rcemment t rendu public. Celui-ci a t rdig en 2016 par Andrew Bosworth, un cadre dirigeant travaillant chez Facebook depuis 2006, peu de temps aprs quun homme avait t assassin  Chicago pendant quil diffusait une vido en direct sur Facebook. Actuellement vice-prsident responsable des projets de ralit virtuelle et de ralit augmente, Bosworth a prcdemment occup le poste de vice-prsident de la division publicit du groupe.


Dans son mmo, Bosworth a voqu la  cruelle vrit  derrire le fonctionnement de Facebook et tent dexpliquer pourquoi la croissance du groupe devait rester la proccupation premire de ses employs mme si le produit quils dveloppent peut savrer dangereux pour le consommateur finalement. Bosworth estimait que, sans une stratgie base sur la croissance  tout prix, Facebook naurait pas pu devenir lentreprise leader des rseaux sociaux quelle est aujourdhui, et ce, malgr ses  excellents produits.  :

 La cruelle vrit, cest que nous croyons en limportance de connecter les gens si profondment que tout ce qui nous permet de connecter des gens plus souvent est de facto bon [] Nous ne le faisons pas pour nous-mmes ou pour le cours de notre action. Cest juste notre travail. Nous connectons les gens, un point cest tout. 

 Cest pourquoi tout le travail que nous faisons pour amliorer la croissance est justifi. Toutes les pratiques douteuses dimportation de contacts. Toutes les subtilits qui aident les gens  rester accessibles  leurs amis. Tout le travail que nous faisons pour apporter plus de communication. Le travail que nous aurons probablement  faire en Chine un jour ou lautre. Tout cela. 

Bosworth a ragi sur Twitter en indiquant que son mmo a t rdig  lorigine pour motiver ses troupes dans un contexte particulier. Il a aussi tenu  prciser que le dbat qui sen est suivi en interne aurait permis de mieux adapter les outils dvelopps par son entreprise.

 Je ne suis pas daccord avec ce mmo aujourdhui et je ntais dj pas daccord avec, mme quand je lai crit. Le but de ce message, comme beaucoup dautres que jai crits en interne, tait de faire remonter  la surface des questions qui, selon moi, mritaient davantage de discussions avec lensemble de lentreprise. Dbattre sur de tels sujets sensibles est une part essentielle de nos processus,  a confi lauteur du mmo.

Suite  cette rvlation, le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a tent de calmer les esprits en rappelant que Bosworth est un  dirigeant talentueux qui dit beaucoup de choses pour provoquer , avant d'ajouter :  la majorit des gens chez Facebook, incluant moi-mme, sommes profondment en dsaccord avec ce mmo. 

 Nous navons jamais cru que la fin justifie les moyens, insiste Mark Zuckerberg. Nous reconnaissons que de connecter les gens entre eux nest pas suffisant. Il faut aussi travailler pour que les gens se rapprochent. On a compltement transform notre mission et notre vision dentreprise lan dernier pour reflter cela. 

Accuse de ne pas protger suffisamment les donnes de ses utilisateurs et dtre instrumentalise par des entits lies  des gouvernements souhaitant manipuler lopinion publique dans dautres pays, lentreprise de Mark Zuckerberg est probablement en train de traverser lune des priodes les plus tumultueuses depuis sa cration en 2004. Le scandale de Cambridge Analytica qui lclabousse en ce moment alimente une tempte mdiatique et une campagne de boycottage anti-Facebook sans prcdent. Lentreprise est aussi rgulirement pointe du doigt dans des affaires lies  la diffusion de fausses nouvelles et de contenus discriminatoires sur Internet.

 titre de rappel, le scandale Cambridge Analytica a ceci de particulier quil implique au moins quatre acteurs cls : un informaticien russe, une socit spcialise dans la communication stratgique et lanalyse de donnes, le gant des rseaux sociaux Facebook et des politiciens. Dans cette affaire, une masse de donnes collectes qui devaient  lorigine servir  une recherche universitaire a, semble-t-il, t dtourne  des fins de profilage stratgique et pour alimenter une  arme de dstabilisation politique . Il est question ici de donnes appartenant  plus de 50 millions de comptes Facebook rien quaux tats-Unis. Cette  arme  aurait notamment t utilise pour favoriser lascension de Donald Trump  la magistrature suprme des tats-Unis et influencer le vote du Brexit.

Suite  ces rvlations, plusieurs personnalits ont appel les utilisateurs de Facebook  supprimer leur compte et dserter la plateforme, notamment Brian Acton, lun des fondateurs de Whatsapp, lapplication de messagerie rachete par Facebook. Pour Edward Snowden, Facebook est plus quun rseau social, cest une vritable socit de surveillance. Mark Zuckerberg a dcid de briser son silence concernant la collecte illicite de donnes. Le PDG a reconnu avoir commis des erreurs et a annonc de nouvelles mesures pour viter dautres abus.

Mais alors que le PDG du gant des rseaux sociaux tente tant bien que mal de limiter les dgts, la campagne #DeleteFacebook bat son plein sur les autres plateformes, notamment sur Twitter o le hashtag est apparu plus de 10 000 fois hier en lespace de deux heures seulement, selon le service danalytics ExportTweet.

*Source* : New York Times, BuzzFeed

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des archives Facebook rvlent l'ampleur de la traque dont les utilisateurs font l'objet, alors que le fantme Cambridge Analytica continue de planer
 ::fleche::  Enregistrement des donnes d'appels et de SMS : Facebook frle un nouveau scandale, alors que la firme peine  calmer la tempte Cambridge Analytica

----------


## el_slapper

Je n'ai pas de compte fesse de bouc.

(bon, je ne suis pas naf, il y a certainement plein d'autres traces de moi tout aussi sensibles qui traient  droite ou  gauche)

----------


## Hizin

> Comment tu as pu consulter ces informations ?


Dans "paramtres" => "gnral" => "Tlcharger une copie de vos donnes Facebook.".

Tu peux voir, dans "publicits",  quels annonceurs tes donnes ont t vendues.

----------


## tanaka59

Contre Facebook il y a un remde Fessebook  ::aie:: 

Pour les curieu(x)(ses) le site existe vraiement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Namica

Le pire tant bien sur que mme les non utilisateurs de FB sont tracs  partir des sites qui affichent le bouton "Like" et son script.

----------


## Namica

> ...
> Aprs, sans porter de jugement de valeur, ni dire que c'est bien ou pas, il ne faut pas oublier que Youtube, ce n'est pas du service public, c'est un service de Google, qui est une entreprise prive, et qui peut faire ce qu'elle veut sur sa plate-forme. Si les mdias alternatifs se sentent censurs, rien ne les empche d'aller stocker leurs vidos sur d'autres plate-formes si ? C'est pas un peu hypocrite de critiquer un service et/ou une entreprise tout en continuant d'utiliser le dit service, tout simplement car c'est celui qui offre le plus de visibilit et potentiellement le plus de revenus malgr tout ? Par chez moi, on appelle a cracher dans la soupe. 
> 
> Aprs encore une fois, je ne cautionne pas ces manoeuvres si elles sont vraies, mais si c'est le cas, pourquoi ces mdias ne vont pas voir ailleurs (dailymotion / rutube / etc. ) ?


Et dans un autre post :



> ... J'ai plus les sources, mais il y a des allgations qu'ils font mieux que de la censure visible  tous et toutes : ils de-rank les vidos. Elles peuvent avoir un nombre important de vues, elles napparaissent quand mme pas dans "trending" et ont une pnalit de pertinence pour apparatre dans les recherches, en fonction de ton profil cibl. De la sorte, youtube vite un scandale, garde les vidos sur sa plate-forme et vite d'avoir les vidos se propager hors de ceux dj informs/convaincus. Allgations, hein. Mais depuis les pratiques US rvles par Snowden, c'est qui ne le fasse pas qui me surprendrais....


Bien vu.
C'est tout le problme des monopoles ou des quasi monopoles. Que ce soit pour Youtube ou pour le moteur de recherche. Exemple :



> Dans Eco89, Dominique Barella, fondateur de eJustice.fr, affirme que Google le pnalise dans les rsultats de recherche de son moteur.
> 
> "Google nous a envoys au tapis trois fois depuis 2007. Ils ont fait pression pour qu'on passe sous leur algorithme, et pour qu'on utilise leur systme de publicit. Si vous faisiez des recherches comme jurisprudence loyer ou contrat de loyer, on apparaissait en tte. Si Google vous drfrence, vous devenez invisible. Nous avions entre 12 000 et 15 000 connexions par jour, six personnes travaillaient sur eJustice et les comptes s'quilibraient. Nous sommes passs  500  700 connexions, nos revenus ont t diviss par quatre et nous ne sommes plus que deux.", explique-t-il au journal en ligne.
> 
> Et d'ajouter : "On va vers un systme bloqu par Big Brother. Vous n'avez plus la libert d'inventivit. Si vous risquez de les concurrencer, ils vous crasent. Notre plainte fait 40 pages, elle est solide, avec des lments techniques et des preuves."


Depuis, la Commission Europenne a effectivement enqut est Google est sous la menace d'une sanction financire. Voir les autres articles de DVP  ce sujet.

Mais ici, il s'agit d'un problme diffrent et qui concerne la manire dont FB traite de manire honteuse les donnes des utilisateurs.
Est-ce plus grave que l'abus de position dominante de Google ?
Moi, je trouve que oui.
Mais je condamne aussi l'abus de Google.

----------


## Namica

> Contre Facebook il y a un remde Fessebook 
> 
> Pour les curieu(x)(ses) le site existe vraiement


C'est pas vraiment un remde (http://www.fessebook.com/ ). C'est juste un site de rencontre qui n'a pas russi et qui est  l'abandon.

----------


## hotcryx

La descente en enfer...

Parlent-ils sur FB, de toutes les arrestations pdophiles actuelles (et depuis 2017) de Trump?

Qu'en mme trange que n'en parle pratiquement pas dans les mdias (FR/US) alors que les mdias alternatifs sont sur le coup.

Y aurait-il prochainement un autre scandale li  FB et  ces pdophiles/mafia utilisant leur outil... Stay tuned!

----------


## arond

> La descente en enfer...
> 
> Parlent-ils sur FB, de toutes les arrestations pdophiles actuelles (et depuis 2017) de Trump?
> 
> Qu'en mme trange que n'en parle pratiquement pas dans les mdias (FR/US) alors que les mdias alternatifs sont sur le coup.
> 
> Y aurait-il prochainement un autre scandale li  FB et  ces pdophiles/mafia utilisant leur outil... Stay tuned!


on peu avoir des liens pour les infos ?

----------


## Saverok

> Parlent-ils sur FB, de toutes les arrestations pdophiles actuelles (et depuis 2017) de Trump?
> 
> Qu'en mme trange que n'en parle pratiquement pas dans les mdias (FR/US) alors que les mdias alternatifs sont sur le coup.


Quel est le rapport ?  ::weird:: 
C'est un peu comme si je demandais si on parlait sur FB des mauvaises herbes qui poussent entre les dalles de l'cole primaire de mon gamin alors que la gazette alternative de mon patelin y consacre une pleine page !!  ::aie:: 


A noter que les pdophiles matrisent parfaitement les technologies de l'information depuis longtemps et que assez souvent, les techniques pour les dbusquer passent par du hacking aux frontires de la lgalit.
Du coup, lorsqu'on se penche un peu trop sur ces conditions d'investigation, la dfense peut trouver des moyens de faire annuler certaines preuves acquises illgalement.
Sans parler que cela permet de communiquer sur les erreurs commises et que le reste de la communaut des pdophiles peut alors s'adapter (un peu comme les dops qui se tiennent au courant des volutions des techniques de dpistage pour s'adapter et viter de se faire choper).
Alors j'aurai tendance  dire que moins on en parle et mieux c'est pour les coincer.

----------


## hotcryx

> on peu avoir des liens pour les infos ?


http://www.fawkes-news.com/2018/04/l...inton-ete.html

Il y a d'autres sites comme l'Echelle de Jacob.

----------


## hotcryx

> Quel est le rapport ? 
> C'est un peu comme si je demandais si on parlait sur FB des mauvaises herbes qui poussent entre les dalles de l'cole primaire de mon gamin alors que la gazette alternative de mon patelin y consacre une pleine page !!


Le rapport:
1) FB est un site mettant des gens en relation
2) des rfrences aux articles de presse
3) FB flagge si c'est pertinant ou pas (injustement ou pas)
4) tout est trac
5) la loi s'applique aussi  FB

----------


## Zirak

> http://www.fawkes-news.com/2018/04/l...inton-ete.html
> 
> Il y a d'autres sites comme l'Echelle de Jacob.


Ok je comprends mieux tous tes messages maintenant vu les sites que tu consultes... C'est pas des mdias alternatif, c'est clairement des sites de hoax aliments par les conneries qui sortent de 4chan. -_-


Dj le 1er lien, moi il y a des trucs qui me choquent, genre les vieux montages photos tweeter,  partir de l, je ne peux pas prendre le truc au srieux mais bon, c'est sr que c'est plus facile de tout gober sans rien remettre en cause.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Et aprs c'est moi le mouton ?  ::aie::

----------


## Saverok

> Le rapport:
> 1) FB est un site mettant des gens en relation
> 2) des rfrences aux articles de presse
> 3) FB flagge si c'est pertinant ou pas (injustement ou pas)
> 4) tout est trac
> 5) la loi s'applique aussi  FB


Je ne vois tjrs pas le rapport entre une news sur Cambridge Analytica qui utilise les donnes de FB  des fins de manipulations politiques et l'actualit judiciaire des pdophiles...  ::weird:: 
J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois de liens entre ces 2 sujets...

Le Brexit a t'il quelque chose  voir avec la pdophilie ? ::weird::

----------


## hotcryx

> Ok je comprends mieux tous tes messages maintenant vu les sites que tu consultes... C'est pas des mdias alternatif, c'est clairement des sites de hoax aliments par les conneries qui sortent de 4chan. -_-
> 
> 
> Dj le 1er lien, moi il y a des trucs qui me choquent, genre les vieux montages photos tweeter,  partir de l, je ne peux pas prendre le truc au srieux mais bon, c'est sr que c'est plus facile de tout gober sans rien remettre en cause. 
> 
> Et aprs c'est moi le mouton ?


Avant de parler d'hoax; informe-toi.
Un aveugle qui conduit des aveugles et aprs tu viens faire la morale.

----------


## el_slapper

Euh, Fawkes news, a ne serait pas  une parodie de Fox News? Non, je demande, parce-que a me parait absolument norme, hein...

----------


## hotcryx

Beaucoup d'hypocrisies de ceux qui m'ont rpondu. 
Vous nourrissez la bte et n'osez vous y opposer quand des vrits se prsentent. 
Le pire c'est que vous ne cherchez mme pas la vrit et critiquez ceux qui exposent car cela vous arrange (ou drange).
Venir me parler de charit alors que j'ouvre vos yeux... 
Courage, votre chemin est encore terriblement long.
P.S.: avant de critiquer un site, anaylsez le contenu.

----------


## Rokhn

A force de dvoiler les grands secrets de ce monde sur un forum d'informatique tu risques de te faire enlever par des extra-terrestres pdophiles qui auront eu les informations via Facebook  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 




> Vous nourrissez la bte et n'osez vous y opposer quand des vrits se prsentent.


La dernire fois que j'voyais ce genre de paroles c'tait dans un jeu-vido, je comprends mieux maintenant ou ils s'inspirent pour faire des scnarios qui collent  la ralit




> Venir me parler de charit alors que j'ouvre vos yeux...


Comme la fameuse phrase de Defekator : Que l'obscurantisme retourne  l'obscurit

Sur ce, trop de hors sujet sur un post intressant !

----------


## Zirak

> Avant de parler d'hoax; informe-toi.
> Un aveugle qui conduit des aveugles et aprs tu viens faire la morale.





> Beaucoup d'hypocrisies de ceux qui m'ont rpondu. 
> Vous nourrissez la bte et n'osez vous y opposer quand des vrits se prsentent. 
> Le pire c'est que vous ne cherchez mme pas la vrit et critiquez ceux qui exposent car cela vous arrange (ou drange).
> Venir me parler de charit alors que j'ouvre vos yeux... 
> Courage, votre chemin est encore terriblement long.
> P.S.: avant de critiquer un site, anaylsez le contenu.



Merci de venir clairer nos vies,  Skippy le grand gourou !

Tu viens traiter les gens de moutons et autres, donc ne t'tonne pas de ne pas tres reus avec tous les gards d  ta magnificence. 


PS: avant de venir dire qu'un site dtient la vrit, renseignes-toi dessus.

Les "merdias" disent que c'est un site d'intox.
Les anti-fa (oui je sais, ils ne valent pas mieux) disent que c'est un site d'intox.
Hoaxbuster dit que c'est un site d'intox.
etc. etc.

En fait, les seuls qui pensent que c'est un site crdible, c'est ceux qui y bossent ou qui gobent ce qui y est racont... 


Perso dj quand je vois / lis a (ce qui remonte de Google lorsque l'on cherche le site, c'est comme comme a que se dfinit le site lui-mme) : 




> Fawkes News
> www.fawkes-news.com/
> Il y a 4 heures - *Plans occultes de l'lite, complots, nouvel ordre mondial,* cartel pharmaceutique et autres infos qui passent  la trappe des mdias grands publics.


Dsol mais la crdibilit en prend un coup...

----------


## Saverok

> Beaucoup d'hypocrisies de ceux qui m'ont rpondu.


J'aimerai bien que tu me dises o est l'hypocrisie dans ma rponse ? ::weird:: 
Tu me sors un lien capillotract sur cette affaire de Cambridge Analytica et la rpression de la pdophilie aux USA sous Trump...
Ce lien doit tre tellement fin que tu es le seul  le voir sur ce forum.
J'essaie donc d'en savoir plus car l, a m'chappe totalement.

Pour ce qui est de ton discours sur l'ouverture d'esprit quand on tient un discours de gourou de seconde zone, je le trouve assez malvenu surtout sur un site o les membres sont globalement parfaitement apte   mener des raisonnements construits et pousss via nos mtiers respectifs.

----------


## nirgal76

> D'ailleurs Hillary ne plaisait tellement pas, qu'il y a eu plus de gens qui ont vot pour elle que pour Trump. Si Trump a t lu, c'est juste du fait du systme amricain, dans un second tour " la franaise", c'est Hillary qui aurait eu le job. 
> 
> Donc leur systme fait qu'il n'y a pas  remettre en cause la victoire de Trump, mais globalement, la "majorit" des votants, tait tout de mme plus pour Hillary.


Ben il me semble que l'on a le cas en France justement avec Hidago  Paris qui est maire avec moins de voix que NKM du fait du mode de scrutin particulier par arrondissement.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...ix-que-nkm.php

Et puis plus de votants dans l'absolue ok, mais a ne change pas le fait qu'il a gagn parceque elle ne plaisait pas ( leur place, j'aurais pas su choisir, je serais rest chez moi j'crois).

----------


## arond

> Et puis plus de votants dans l'absolue ok, mais a ne change pas le fait qu'il a gagn parceque elle ne plaisait pas ( leur place, j'aurais pas su choisir, je serais rest chez moi j'crois).


Je penses plutot que tu serais allez vot Trump parce que Hillary avait de ce que j'ai compris l'intention de partir en guerre,  mon avis c'est surtout a qui a fait pench la balance  :;):

----------


## Lyons

> Mise  jour le 04/04/2018 : Facebook dsigne un bogue comme responsable de lenregistrement des vidos non publies sur sa plateforme


Les bogues ont bon dos

----------


## Zirak

> Et puis plus de votants dans l'absolue ok, mais a ne change pas le fait *qu'il a gagn parceque elle ne plaisait pas*


Non, il a gagn car il a su convaincre dans les tats les plus stratgiques. Si elle ne plaisait pas, autant que tu le dis, elle aurait eu moins de voix tout court.  ::): 





> ( leur place, j'aurais pas su choisir, je serais rest chez moi j'crois).


De mme, mais comme en France, cela n'empche pas un des deux d'tre lu.





> Je penses plutot que tu serais allez vot Trump parce que Hillary *avait de ce que j'ai compris l'intention de partir en guerre*,  mon avis c'est surtout a qui a fait pench la balance


Alors que Trump a fait la paix partout, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il y a plus de soldats dploys  l'tranger depuis le dbut du mandat de Trump, qu' la fin du mandat d'Obama. ^^


Comme on en parlait dans un autre fil, tous les prsidents amricains depuis des dizaines d'annes sont engags dans des conflits arms, mme Obama avec son prix Nobel de la paix. Et au final, est-ce qu'Hillary aurait vraiment dclench de "nouveaux" conflits, on ne le saura jamais, et pour Trump, il faut encore attendre la fin de son mandat pour en tre sr que cela ne sera pas le cas, on ne sait pas ce qui peut arriver d'ici l. 

Il ne faut pas oublier que les discours de campagne, a reste du blabla pour convaincre les lecteurs, d'un ct comme de l'autre. Seuls les faits et le temps peuvent dire si oui ou non, c'tait vrai ou si c'tait des mensonges.

----------


## nirgal76

> Je penses plutot que tu serais allez vot Trump parce que Hillary avait de ce que j'ai compris l'intention de partir en guerre,  mon avis c'est surtout a qui a fait pench la balance


Bah, tu pense mal  :;):

----------


## arond

> Bah, tu pense mal


 ::pleure::  pourquoi tant de haine ?  ::P: 

Mais je vois que cette hypothse tait fausse, il me semblait pourtant qu'elle tait vraiment pro guerre  :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook estime  plus de 87 millions les comptes concerns par le profilage,*
*et annonce une srie de changements dans son traitement des donnes * 

Lorsque le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining), il a t voqu le nombre 50 millions dutilisateurs Facebook dont les donnes ont t exploites  leur insu.

Cependant, aprs laudition du lanceur dalerte Chris Wylie par le comit parlementaire britannique, celui-ci a dclar que  Le chiffre de cinquante millions est ce que les mdias ont jug plus sr de mentionner en raison des documents qui leur sont parvenus. 

Une dclaration qui a donc donn lieu  des investigations, aussi bien de la part de Facebook que des autorits. Le rseau social a opt pour la carte de la transparence, conscient que cette vague de scandales pourrait lui coter bien cher. 

Cest dans ces circonstances que Facebook a affirm dans un billet que Cambridge Analytica a utilis des informations dun nombre bien plus important :  Au total, nous pensons que les informations Facebook de 87 millions de personnes  principalement aux tats-Unis  ont peut-tre t partages de manire inapproprie avec Cambridge Analytica. 


Lentreprise prcise quelle ne sait pas prcisment quelles donnes lapplication (dveloppe par le Dr Aleksandr Kogan) a changes avec Cambridge Analytica ou exactement combien de personnes ont t impactes. Facebook a utilis une mthode (qui na pas t dcrite) pour dterminer le nombre maximal de comptes uniques qui ont directement install lapplication  thisisyourdigitallife  ainsi que ceux dont les donnes auraient pu tre rcoltes depuis des  amis  qui lauraient install.

Par ailleurs, Mike Schroepfer, le CTO de Facebook, a annonc un certain nombre de changements dans l'utilisation des donnes sur les clients par Facebook, y compris la collecte d'appels tlphoniques et de messages SMS. Voici les dtails des neuf changements les plus importants que Facebook a entrepris :

*API Events* 

Jusqu' aujourd'hui, les utilisateurs pouvaient accorder une autorisation d'application pour obtenir des informations sur les vnements qu'ils hbergent ou auxquels ils participent, y compris des vnements privs. Cela a facilit l'ajout d'vnements Facebook au calendrier,  la billetterie ou  d'autres applications. Mais les vnements Facebook contiennent des informations sur la prsence des autres personnes ainsi que sur le mur des vnements. Facebook estime quil est donc important quelle sassure que les applications utilisent leur accs de manire approprie.  compter d'aujourd'hui, les applications utilisant l'API ne pourront plus accder  la liste des invits ni aux publications sur le mur des vnements. Et  l'avenir, seules les applications approuves qui rpondent  des exigences strictes pourront utiliser l'API Events.


*API Groups*

Les applications ncessitent actuellement l'autorisation d'un administrateur ou d'un membre de groupe pour accder au contenu du groupe pour les groupes ferms et  la permission d'un administrateur pour les groupes secrets. Ces applications aident les administrateurs  publier et  rpondre facilement au contenu de leurs groupes. Cependant, il y a des informations sur les personnes et les conversations dans les groupes que Facebook assure vouloir mieux protger.  l'avenir, toutes les applications tierces utilisant l'API Groups devront tre approuves par Facebook et un administrateur pour s'assurer qu'elles profitent au groupe. Les applications ne pourront plus accder  la liste des membres d'un groupe. Facebook supprimera galement les informations personnelles, telles que les noms et les photos de profil, jointes aux publications ou aux commentaires auxquels les applications approuves peuvent accder.

*API Pages*

Jusqu' aujourd'hui, n'importe quelle application pouvait utiliser l'API Pages pour lire des articles ou des commentaires  partir de n'importe quelle page. Cela permet aux dveloppeurs de crer des outils pour les propritaires de pages afin de les aider  faire des choses comme programmer des messages et rpondre aux commentaires ou aux messages. Mais cette API permet galement aux applications d'accder  plus de donnes que ncessaire. Facebook dclare vouloir sassurer que les informations sur les pages ne sont disponibles que pour les applications fournissant des services utiles  sa communaut. Donc,  partir d'aujourd'hui, tous les futurs accs  l'API Pages devront tre approuvs par Facebook.


*Facebook Login*

 compter d'aujourd'hui, Facebook devra approuver toutes les applications qui demandent l'accs  des informations telles que les enregistrements, les mentions J'aime, les photos, les publications, les vidos, les vnements et les groupes. Facebook a commenc  approuver ces autorisations en 2014, mais maintenant lentreprise veut durcir son processus d'examen  exigeant que ces applications acceptent des exigences strictes avant de pouvoir accder  ces donnes. Facebook ne permet plus aux applications de demander l'accs  des informations personnelles telles que des opinions religieuses ou politiques, des statuts et des relations, des listes d'amis personnalises, des tudes et des antcdents professionnels. La semaine prochaine, Facebook va supprimer la capacit d'un dveloppeur  demander des donnes des personnes quils ont partages avec eux s'il apparat que les utilisateurs ne se sont pas servi de l'application au cours des trois derniers mois.


*API de la plateforme Instagram*

Facebook a annonc limplmentation effective de la dprciation rcemment annonce de l'API Instagram. 

*Recherche et rcupration de compte*

Jusqu' aujourd'hui, les gens pouvaient entrer le numro de tlphone ou l'adresse lectronique d'une autre personne dans la recherche sur Facebook pour les aider  les trouver. Cela a t particulirement utile pour trouver vos amis dans des langues qui demandent plus d'efforts pour taper un nom complet, ou dans lesquelles beaucoup de gens ont le mme nom. Au Bangladesh, par exemple, cette fonctionnalit reprsente 7 % de toutes les recherches. Cependant, les acteurs malveillants ont galement abus de ces fonctionnalits pour extirper des informations de profil public en soumettant des numros de tlphone ou des adresses e-mail qu'ils ont dj  travers la recherche et la rcupration de compte. Compte tenu de l'ampleur et de la sophistication de l'activit que Facebook a observe, le rseau social est persuad que la plupart de ses utilisateurs auraient pu avoir leur profil public extirp de cette faon. Aussi, Facebook a dcid de dsactiver cette fonctionnalit. Facebook apporte galement des modifications au recouvrement des comptes afin de rduire le risque d'extirper des informations.

*Historique des appels et des SMS* 

L'historique des appels et des SMS fait partie d'une fonctionnalit d'activation pour les utilisateurs de Messenger ou de Facebook Lite sur Android. Cela signifie que Facebook peut faire apparatre les personnes avec lesquelles vous vous connectez le plus souvent en haut de votre liste de contacts. Le rseau social a examin cette fonctionnalit pour confirmer que Facebook ne collecte pas le contenu des messages  et supprime tous les journaux de plus d'un an.  l'avenir, promet Facebook, le client ne va plus tlcharger sur nos serveurs que les informations ncessaires pour offrir cette fonctionnalit, et non des donnes plus larges telles que l'heure des appels.

*Fournisseurs de donnes et catgories de partenaires*

La semaine dernire, Facebook a annonc son intention de fermer les catgories de partenaires, un produit qui permet aux fournisseurs de donnes tiers de proposer leur ciblage directement sur Facebook.

*Contrles d'application* 

Enfin,  compter du lundi 9 avril, Facebook va afficher un lien vers le haut du fil d'actualit afin que les utilisateurs puissent voir les applications qu'ils utilisent et les informations qu'ils ont partages avec ces applications. Les utilisateurs pourront galement supprimer les applications dont ils ne veulent plus. Dans le cadre de ce processus, Facebook va galement informer les utilisateurs dont les informations ont t incorrectement partages avec Cambridge Analytica.


*Aperu des messages*
Notons que Mark Zuckerberg va comparatre devant le comit de l'nergie et du commerce de la Chambre mercredi prochain pour rpondre aux questions sur la controverse de Cambridge Analytica.

 Cette audition sera une occasion importante de faire la lumire sur les problmes critiques de confidentialit des donnes des consommateurs et d'aider tous les Amricains  mieux comprendre ce qui arrive  leurs informations personnelles , a dclar le prsident du comit, Greg Walden (R-Ore). .J.) Dans un communiqu de presse.  Nous apprcions la volont de monsieur Zuckerberg de tmoigner devant le comit, et nous attendons avec impatience qu'il rponde  nos questions le 11 avril.  

Source : Facebook, communiqu de presse Greg Walden

----------


## hotcryx

> Tu viens traiter les gens de moutons et autres, donc ne t'tonne pas de ne pas tres reus avec tous les gards d  ta magnificence.


merci  toi O grand .... (je prfre me taire sur ce coup car tu tomberais de ton pied d'estale pour te faire mal et ce serait malheureux lol)

Je ne traite pas les gens de mouton, par contre toi misre... t'es bien trop naif sur ce que font les gens au pouvoir.
Tu apprendras par toi-mme puisque tu ne veux couter.

----------


## Zirak

> merci  toi O grand .... (je prfre me taire sur ce coup car tu tomberais de ton pied d'estale pour te faire mal et ce serait malheureux lol)


lol ! Trop marrant ! 





> *Je ne traite pas les gens de mouton*, par contre toi misre...





> *Tu m'as l'air d'tre un brve mouton docile* qu'on va mener  l'abattoir.  (je rsume, *tu n'es pas le seul*).


 ::aie:: 

Merci d'tre pass. Bisou sur la fesse gauche.

----------


## petitnouveau1

> Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est qu'il appelle  quitter Facebook, alors que Facebook n'y est pour pas grand chose dans cette histoire.
> 
> Je veux bien qu'il y a moult choses  dire sur cette entreprise, mais pour le coup, c'est Aleksandr Kogan qui a menti  Facebook en prtendant faire a pour des recherches, et qui revendu les donnes  Cambridge Analytica, qui aprs, a fait son business avec celles-ci.


Donc la violation de la vie prive tait acceptable pour l'usage d'un chercheur (sans doute de gauche) et pas pour d'autres usages?

----------


## Zirak

> Donc la violation de la vie prive tait acceptable pour l'usage d'un chercheur (sans doute de gauche) et pas pour d'autres usages?


J'ai dit que c'tait acceptable ? 

Non, je dis juste que Facebook, dans ce cas prcis, ne s'est pas fait d'argent en vendant sciemment les donnes, et que dans cette affaire, c'est ce chercheur le vritable escroc, en tous cas plus que Facebook.

Quant  la violation de la vie prive, d'une part avez-vous lu les cgu en entier ? Et d'autre part, la notion de vie prive n'est pas identique dans tous les pays, et  premire vue, il n'y a pas d'utilisateurs franais de concerns dans cette histoire, donc il faut se rapprocher de la lgislation de chaque pays concern pour voir si effectivement, il y a eu violation de vie prive ou non.


De gauche ou pas, quel rapport ? Encore un gentil libral qui vient troll avec un joli compte tout neuf pour ne pas assumer ses propos avec son vrai compte ?  ::roll::

----------


## hotcryx

"Non, je dis juste que Facebook, dans ce cas prcis, ne s'est pas fait d'argent en vendant sciemment les donnes, et que dans cette affaire, c'est ce chercheur le vritable escroc, en tous cas plus que Facebook."

Comme a reste sur la plate-forme FB, les chercheurs apportent de l'eau au moulin, et tous deux sont gagnants.

----------


## Saverok

> Quant  la violation de la vie prive, d'une part avez-vous lu les cgu en entier ? Et d'autre part, la notion de vie prive n'est pas identique dans tous les pays, et  premire vue, il n'y a pas d'utilisateurs franais de concerns dans cette histoire, donc il faut se rapprocher de la lgislation de chaque pays concern pour voir si effectivement, il y a eu violation de vie prive ou non.


Il y a un peu plus de 200 000 comptes franais touchs par cette histoire : https://www.ledauphine.com/france-mo...cais-concernes

----------


## Zirak

L'article a t publi aprs mon message, je ne pouvais pas deviner, mais merci d'apporter la prcision. ^^

Enfin bon, cela ne change rien  mon propos, celui qui a fait fuiter les donnes et qui a gagn de l'argent, c'est le chercheur, et c'est  la justice de trancher si il y a eu violation de vie prive ou non, et qui est le fautif.

----------


## Saverok

> celui qui a fait fuiter les donnes et qui a gagn de l'argent, c'est le chercheur, et c'est  la justice de trancher si il y a eu violation de vie prive ou non, et qui est le fautif.


Facebook risque fortement de se faire condamner pour ngligence et mme si Facebook n'est pas condamner par la justice, les sanctions de la bourse et celles des utilisateurs risquent de faire bien plus mal que la justice.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le projet de partage des donnes entre des hpitaux amricains et Facebook pour mieux soigner les patients,*
*est mis sur pause  cause du scandale CA * 

Facebook a demand  plusieurs hpitaux amricains importants de partager des donnes anonymises sur leurs patients, comme des informations relatives aux maladies et aux ordonnances, pour un projet de recherche. Le rseau social avait l'intention de les faire correspondre avec les donnes d'utilisateur qu'il avait recueillies, et aider les hpitaux  dterminer quels patients pourraient avoir besoin de soins ou de traitements spciaux.

Le mois dernier, l'entreprise s'est entretenue avec plusieurs organisations de sant, dont la Stanford Medical School et l'American College of Cardiology, au sujet de la signature dun accord de partage de donnes.

Alors que les donnes partages masquaient des informations personnellement identifiables, comme le nom du patient, Facebook a propos d'utiliser une technique informatique commune appele  hachage  pour faire correspondre les individus qui existaient dans les deux ensembles. Facebook avait alors expliqu que les donnes auraient t utilises uniquement pour des recherches menes par la communaut mdicale.


*Regina Dugan*
Ce projet de partage de donnes mdicales a t men par un cardiologue interventionniste appel Freddy Abnousi. Il tait auparavant sous la houlette de Regina Dugan, qui tait alors responsable du groupe de projets d'exprimentation  Building 8  de Facebook avant son dpart en octobre 2017. Rappelons que Building 8 est un centre de recherche opr par le site communautaire pour dvelopper des produits.

D'aprs deux personnes familires au projet, largumentaire de Facebook consistait  combiner ce qu'un systme de sant connat de ses patients (par exemple: en telle priode, une personne de 50 ans, ayant une maladie cardiaque, prend deux mdicaments  X frquence et sest rendue  lhpital Y fois durant la priode) avec ce que Facebook sait (par exemple : l'utilisateur a 50 ans, il est mari et a trois enfants, l'anglais n'est pas sa langue maternelle, il est engag activement dans une communaut et envoie de nombreux messages).

Lobjectif du projet est de dterminer si cette information combine pourrait amliorer les soins apports aux patients tout en mettant l'accent sur la sant cardiovasculaire. Par exemple, si Facebook pouvait dterminer qu'un patient g n'a pas beaucoup d'amis proches ou beaucoup de soutien communautaire, le systme de sant pourrait dcider d'envoyer une infirmire pour un check-up aprs une chirurgie majeure.


Facebook a fourni une citation de Cathleen Gates, chef de la direction par intrim de l'American College of Cardiology, expliquant les avantages possibles du projet :

 Pour la premire fois dans l'histoire, les gens partagent des informations sur eux-mmes en ligne pour dterminer comment amliorer leur sant. Dans le cadre de sa mission visant  transformer les soins cardiovasculaires et  amliorer la sant cardiaque, lAmerican College of Cardiology (ACC) a ouvert le dialogue avec Facebook sur l'utilisation des donnes anonymises de Facebook, couples  des donnes ACC anonymises, pour approfondir la recherche scientifique sur la faon dont les mdias sociaux peuvent contribuer  la prvention et au traitement des maladies cardio-vasculaires  la premire cause de mortalit dans le monde. Nous travaillons de part et d'autre pour assurer la confidentialit, la transparence et la rigueur scientifique, et aucune donne n'a t partage entre les parties.  

Toutefois, la srie de scandale qui a suivi celui de Cambridge Analytica, lorganisme qui sest appuy sur plus de 87 millions de comptes dutilisateurs Facebook pour des raisons de profilage, va faire voler en clat une telle perspective.

Il faut dire que le projet aurait pu susciter de nouvelles inquitudes quant  l'norme quantit de donnes collectes par Facebook sur ses utilisateurs et sur la faon dont ces donnes peuvent tre utilises de manire inattendue.

La proposition n'a donc jamais dpass les phases de planification et a t mise en pause aprs que le scandale des fuites de donnes de Cambridge Analytica a soulev des inquitudes du public sur la faon dont Facebook, ainsi que des acteurs tiers, collectent et utilisent des informations dtailles sur les utilisateurs de Facebook.

Cest ce qua rapport un porte-parole de Facebook au quotidien CNBC qui a prcis que  nous n'avons reu, partag ou analys les donnes de personne  dans ce cadre.

Source : CNBC, Facebook (Building 8)

----------


## marsupial

Vu que le numro de scurit sociale sert de pice d'identit aux Etats-Unis, il vaut peut-tre mieux une longue, trs longue pause.

edit : Dj que 1.5 milliards de documents sensibles sont en libre accs  cause d'une absence d'administration de la scurit notamment sur le cloud.

----------


## petitnouveau1

> L'article a t publi aprs mon message, je ne pouvais pas deviner, mais merci d'apporter la prcision. ^^
> 
> Enfin bon, cela ne change rien  mon propos, celui qui a fait fuiter les donnes et qui a gagn de l'argent, c'est le chercheur, et c'est  la justice de trancher si il y a eu violation de vie prive ou non, et qui est le fautif.


C'est bien FB qui partag les donnes avec ce "chercheur", non?

Et quand Obama a rcupr et utilis les donnes de tous les utilisateurs de FB, on a dit quoi? RIEN parce qu'il tait dans le camps du bien (gauche).

----------


## psychadelic

> Et quand Obama a rcupr et utilis les donnes de tous les utilisateurs de FB, on a dit quoi? RIEN parce qu'il tait dans le camps du bien (gauche).


a, il me semble que c'est de l'ordre d'une fake news.
Si les quipes d'Obama on utilis FaceBook et Tweeter, c'est uniquement comme support mdiatique, ou, au pire pour constituer des sondages d'opinions.

En tout cas, ils n'ont pas envoy de faux messages comme cela  t le cas avec Trump.

Sinon, pour en revenir au faits, le sondage/logiciel   thisisyourdigitallife  n'a t rempli uniquement par 270.000 personnes, 
mais les informations collectes ne se limitaient pas au questionnaire, mais  l'ensemble de ces donnes sur FB, ainsi que sur tous ses "amis" et relations.
Au total c'est donc plus de 87 millions de comptes FB qui ont t noyauts, on peut donc considrer que plus de 86,7 millions de personnes n'ont jamais donn leur consentement.
FB  toujours jou au plus malin sur ses conditions d'utilisations; en les changeant souvent et en modifiant des interfaces obscurs sur ces rglages.

Bien sur "Kogan le chercheur"  sa part de responsabilit, mais on ne peut pas non plus considrer que FB se soit bien comport non plus, et leur part de responsabilit est loin d'tre ngligeable.

----------


## petitnouveau1

> a, il me semble que c'est de l'ordre d'une fake news.
> Si les quipes d'Obama on utilis FaceBook et Tweeter, c'est uniquement comme support mdiatique, ou, au pire pour constituer des sondages d'opinions.


N'importe quoi.

Obama a fait bien pire que Trump mais personne ne veut en parler.




> En tout cas, ils n'ont pas envoy de faux messages comme cela  t le cas avec Trump.


Quels faux messages?




> Au total c'est donc plus de 87 millions de comptes FB qui ont t noyauts, on peut donc considrer que plus de 86,7 millions de personnes n'ont jamais donn leur consentement.


C'est le fonctionnement habituel de FB, non?

----------


## Blondelle Mlina

*Facebook annonce des rformes sur sa politique de scurit des comptes utilisateurs,*
*Qu'en est-il d'Instagram et WhatsApp ?*

Facebook a annonc sa nouvelle politique de scurit pour prserver la confidentialit de ses utilisateurs. Les changements, dit-il, permettront aux utilisateurs de comprendre davantage le fonctionnement du rseau social. Ils pourront ajouter plus de couches de protection, contrler ce qu'ils partagent et les supprimer s'ils le souhaitent, contrler les annonces qu'ils voient et grer les personnes qui voient leurs publications et informations de profil. Cette annonce vient aprs de prcdents rapports  de la compagnie disant que des personnes tierces auraient collect les informations personnelles de plus de 50 millions dutilisateurs  leur insu. Elles auraient ensuite pass ces donnes  la firme danalyse des donnes politiques Cambridge Analytica. Ce qui est contraire  la politique de Facebook.


*Nouvelle politique de confidentialit*

Sur sa propre plate-forme, Facebook a promis de nouvelles fonctionnalits pour les applications interentreprises, assorties de  politiques et conditions rigoureuses . Les applications permettant d'accder  la liste d'amis d'un utilisateur seront dsormais examines par Facebook. La compagnie ajoute :  si nous trouvons des dveloppeurs qui ont mal utilis des informations personnellement identifiables, nous les bannirons de notre plate-forme .

La socit a galement promis de rendre les fonctionnalits de gestion des applications  plus faciles  grer  afin que les clients puissent voir sur quoi ils se sont connects, comment ils utilisent leurs donnes et couper les liens s'ils le souhaitent. Facebook largit galement son programme de rcompenses pour la dcouverte de failles afin que les gens puissent les signaler s'ils trouvent des abus d'utilisation des donnes classes confidentielles par les dveloppeurs d'applications.

Il a mis tous les paramtres sur une page, plus facile  changer et plus simple d'arrter les applications utilisant des donnes. Michael Pachter, analyste de Wedbush a tabli une diffrence entre l'ancienne et la nouvelle politique de confidentialit :  la plus grande diffrence est la facilit d'accs dans les paramtres. Ce qui rpond  la promesse de Mark Zuckerberg de rendre le processus de confidentialit et les autorisations plus transparentes pour les utilisateurs . 

Aprs cette annonce, des opinions se sont dgages. Les analystes ont dclar que les rvisions de Facebook publies ressemblaient plus  des ajustements qu' de gros changements rendant la gestion des donnes plus transparente plutt que de changer la faon dont l'entreprise fait des affaires.  Il ne semble pas que les changements qui ont t proposs soient particulirement significatifs , a dclar Brian Wieser, analyste de Pivotal Research Group. 

Le prsident et fondateur de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg s'est excus  plusieurs reprises pour les erreurs commises par l'entreprise et a promis de svir contre les abus de la plate-forme et de restreindre l'accs des dveloppeurs aux informations des utilisateurs. 

Facebook tait incertain quant  la satisfaction des lgislateurs par rapport aux changements voqus. Ces changements ont t annoncs en prvision d'une loi stricte sur la prservation des donnes de l'Union europenne qui entrera en vigueur en mai. Cette loi oblige les entreprises  donner aux utilisateurs un  droit  la portabilit . Ce dernier leur offre la possibilit de rcuprer une partie de leurs donnes dans un format ouvert et lisible. Cette loi prvoit des amendes allant jusqu' 4 % du revenu mondial pour les entreprises qui l'enfreignent.

*Des organismes internationaux sollicitent une demande d'explication auprs de Facebook*

Aux tats-Unis, les lgislateurs rclament toujours que Zuckerberg lui-mme explique comment les donnes des utilisateurs ont fait pour finir entre les mains de Cambridge Analytica.
La commission fdrale du commerce des tats-Unis a ouvert une enqute sur Facebook et des avocats reprsentant 37 tats insistent galement auprs de Zuckerberg pour qu'il explique ce qui s'est pass. 

Zuckerberg, les PDG d'Alphabet et de Twitter ont t invits  tmoigner lors d'une audience le 10 avril sur la confidentialit des donnes. Le comit amricain de l'nergie et de la chambre du commerce des reprsentants, en association avec le comit snatorial amricain du commerce, ont galement demand  Zuckerberg de comparatre lors d'une audience.

D'autres analystes ont dclar que la socit d'extraction de donnes, en l'occurrence Cambridge Analytica, a reu ces donnes d'un dveloppeur d'applications tiers. Ils expliquent qu'une entreprise comme Pepsi peut publier sur Facebook des informations tires de profils utilisateurs comme les adresses lectroniques ; informations qu'elle achte auprs d'agrgateurs de donnes comme Experian. Ce dernier rassemble l'historique des achats et d'autres informations prcieuses des utilisateurs.  en croire les analystes, Facebook partage ses revenus avec des socits comme Experian qui l'informe chaque fois que quelqu'un achte un espace publicitaire sur Facebook en utilisant ces donnes.

*Facebook entreprend des rformes radicales.*

Facebook dclare :  nous voulons faire savoir aux annonceurs que nous allons  arrter ce type de partenariat qui permet aux  courtiers de donnes  de mettre  la disposition des personnes malveillantes des informations prives . La compagnie ajoute :  bien que ce soit une pratique courante dans l'industrie, nous croyons que cette tape qui se terminera au cours des six prochains mois aidera  mieux scuriser la vie prive des gens sur Facebook. 

*Facebook aurait oubli deux autres de ses services qui regorgent aussi d'un grand nombre de donnes*

Dans son vaste programme de rvision de la politique de confidentialit des utilisateurs, Facebook na pas mentionn que ce contrle sappliquera aussi  dautres de ses services  linstar de Whatsapp et Instagram. Pourtant, Instagram a enregistr mensuellement plus de 800 millions d'utilisateurs  partir du mois de septembre dernier et WhatsApp en janvier a eu plus de 1,5 milliard d'utilisateurs. Les termes de services dInstagram ont t mis  jour depuis 2013. WhatsApp offre un cryptage de bout en bout pour les messages, ce qui signifie qu'il est plus difficile pour les autres de voir les conversations que vous avez. Mais ses contrles de confidentialit sont limits.

Pour conclure,  nous savons que ces changements ne sont pas faciles , a dclar Ime Archibong, directeur des partenariats chez Facebook.  Mais nous croyons que ces mises  jour aideront  attnuer tout abus de confiance avec l'cosystme des dveloppeurs , il a ajout.

Sources : CNBC, VB

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle politique de confidentialit institue par Facebook ?

----------


## datalandia

c'est un peu facile de faire des promesses aprs le scandale.
c'est comme avec l'affaire Volkswagen, ils font de belles promesses mais 2ans plus tard on apprend qu'ils gazes des singes....

----------


## hotcryx

> c'est un peu facile de faire des promesses aprs le scandale.
> c'est comme avec l'affaire Volkswagen, ils font de belles promesses mais 2ans plus tard on apprend qu'ils gazes des singes....


Affaire de gros sous. 
Ils ont aussi gaz des humains (et je ne parle pas de la WW2).
Pauvres singes  ::(: 

Aprs modification des rglages de ma VW, elle consomme plus qu'avant. 
Aucune compensation en change bien sr.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils ont aussi gaz des humains (et je ne parle pas de la WW2).
> Pauvres singes


Ouais les humains c'est moins grave car ils le font en connaissance de cause.
"Est-ce que vous voulez respirer des gaz d'chappement ?".
Si le gars dit oui, je ne vois pas le problme...

Je ne cherche pas  dfendre Volkswagen, mais apparemment ce sont les seuils demand de NOx et de CO2 par l'UE qui ne sont pas ralistiquement respectable.
Il parait que tous les constructeurs magouillent pour que le taux soit le plus bas possible.
Par exemple si il faut atteindre 50 km/h ils vont demander  un pilote de sentraner pour atteindre les 50 km/h le plus lentement et le plus fluidement possible. (apparemment a produit moins d'mission que si tu dmarres en acclrant  fond...).

Je crois que bientt ce sera un automate qui conduira, comme a il n'y aura pas de triche.
Il y aura peut tre un parcours officiel  respecter, avec des contraintes de vitesse  atteindre.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je crois que bientt ce sera un automate qui conduira, comme a il n'y aura pas de triche.


Simplement la boite de vitesse automatique. Et mme l, il y a plusieurs mode de conduites... ( citadin, autoroute, sport, etc... )

En tout cas, ceux qui ont un permis B pour les voitures  boite de vitesse automatique seulement savent... (moto <=  125cc aussi ?)
Pourtant ce sont des habitudes trs distinctes.

----------


## hotcryx

Le plus simple est de laisser ces tests  une entreprise indpendante.

----------


## Blondelle Mlina

*Steve Wozniak quitte Facebook  cause du scandale Cambridge Analytica*
*le rseau social bannit deux autres firmes d'analyse de donnes*

Le cofondateur d'Apple, Steve Wozniak, a dclar qu'il quittait Facebook  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica.  Les utilisateurs fournissent tous les dtails de leur vie  Facebook et... Facebook se fait beaucoup d'argent pour la publicit , a-t-il dclar. Puis, il ajoute :  Les bnfices de Facebook sont tous bass sur les informations de l'utilisateur, mais les utilisateurs ne rcuprent aucun bnfice. 


Steve Wozniak a dsactiv son compte Facebook aprs avoir publi le message suivant :  je suis sur le point de quitter Facebook, cela m'a apport plus de points ngatifs que de points positifs.  Il ajoute :  Apple a des moyens plus srs pour partager des informations personnelles (adresse lectronique et SMS).  M. Steve Wozniak aurait dsactiv son compte Facebook avec beaucoup de regret, car il ne voulait pas abandonner son pseudo  stevewoz .  Je ne veux pas que quelqu'un d'autre le reprenne , a-t-il dit. Ces propos viennent de celui qui, lors d'une confrence internationale d'affaires  Montral l'anne dernire, avait dit qu'il essayait dj  d'viter Google et Facebook . 

Fin mars, le PDG d'Apple, Tim Cook, a galement lanc une critique publique au cours d'une interview avec des journalistes. Ils lui ont demand ce qu'il ferait s'il tait dans la situation de Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook. Il a rpondu :  Je ne serais jamais dans cette situation.  Il a ajout qu'Apple examine les applications pour confirmer que chacune rpond aux normes de confidentialit exiges par sa socit. Wozniak flicite dailleurs Apple pour le respect quil accorde  la vie prive de ses clients.

Cook a galement remis en question le fonctionnement des rseaux sociaux avec la montisation des donnes personnelles de leurs utilisateurs. Zuckerberg a ripost dans une interview subsquente qualifiant les commentaires de Cook d extrmement dplacs .  Chez Facebook, nous sommes carrment dans le camp des entreprises qui travaillent dur pour facturer moins et fournir un service gratuit accessible  tous , a dclar Zuckerberg.  Facebook estime  87 millions, les utilisateurs dont leurs informations personnelles ont t involontairement partages. La plupart se trouveraient aux tats-Unis (plus de 70 millions).

Facebook ne recule pas devant les obstacles selon l'analyste Jefferies Brent Thill.  Nous avons analys le trafic de Facebook au cours du mois de mars et nous pensons que les dernires nouvelles concernant la politique de scurit des donnes de Facebook n'ont pas eu d'impact significatif sur l'engagement de la plateforme et de ses utilisateurs , a-t-il dclar. D'aprs les rsultats d'une enqute mene auprs de 750 internautes amricains, Facebook et Instagram sont encore en tte, selon Thill, 93 % d'entre eux utilisant Facebook et environ 50 % utilisant Instagram.

*Facebook a suspendu deux autres socits d'analyse de donnes* 

Facebook a confirm qu'il avait suspendu CubeYou, une firme californienne accuse de rcolter des donnes d'utilisateurs sous de faux prtextes. Cela est venu aprs la suspension d'AggregateIQ, une entreprise canadienne qui serait lie  Cambridge Analytica.

Une enqute de la CNBC a rvl que la socit CubeYou organisait des  quiz sur la personnalit  qui, selon elle, taient utiliss pour la recherche universitaire, mais vendait les donnes obtenues  des clients du marketing commercial. Facebook n'tait pas au courant du problme jusqu' ce qu'il soit alert par CNBC. CubeYou a travaill avec le centre de psychomtrie de l'Universit de Cambridge bien que le centre ait dclar  CNBC que la collaboration tait trs limite.

Le cas d'AggregateIQ, une entreprise de Victoria, en Colombie-Britannique, a t signal par Christopher Wylie. Il a mis en lumire la violation par Cambridge Analytica des rgles de donnes de Facebook et a dclar qu'AggregateIQ fonctionnait comme un dpartement interne de Cambridge Analytica. Le numro de tlphone du prsident d'AggregateIQ, Zackary Massingham, figurait dans les informations de contacts du bureau canadien des lections SCL. Facebook a donc annonc la suspension d'AggregateIQ sur la base de ses rapports avec la socit mre britannique Cambridge Analytica et SCL (bureau canadien des lections).

AggregateIQ nie toute connexion  SCL ou  Cambridge Analytica. Nanmoins, les autorits canadiennes enqutent galement sur AggregateIQ au sujet d'ventuelles violations de la vie prive.

Sources : USA TODAY, FORTUNE

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## petitnouveau1

> c'est un peu facile de faire des promesses aprs le scandale.
> c'est comme avec l'affaire Volkswagen, ils font de belles promesses mais 2ans plus tard on apprend qu'ils gazes des singes....


Quand Obama gazait des humains y compris des gens malades et des gosses et qu'il y a eu des problmes, je n'ai pas entendu beaucoup de protestations.

Alors arretez avec les Allemands...

----------


## Rokhn

> Quand Obama gazait des humains y compris des gens malades et des gosses et qu'il y a eu des problmes, je n'ai pas entendu beaucoup de protestations.
> 
> Alors arretez avec les Allemands...


Tu peux citer TES sourceS qu'on rigole un bon coup stp ?  ::):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook confirme  la CE que 2,7 millions d'Europens en sont des victimes,*
*et promet d'informer tous ceux qui sont concerns * 

Lorsque le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining), il a t voqu le nombre 50 millions dutilisateurs Facebook dont les donnes ont t exploites  leur insu.

Cependant, aprs laudition du lanceur dalerte Chris Wylie par le comit parlementaire britannique, celui-ci a dclar que  Le chiffre de cinquante millions est ce que les mdias ont jug plus sr de mentionner en raison des documents qui leur sont parvenus. 

Optant pour la carte de la transparence, aprs avoir men une enqute, Facebook a affirm dans un billet que Cambridge Analytica a utilis des informations dun nombre bien plus important :  Au total, nous pensons que les informations Facebook de 87 millions de personnes  principalement aux tats-Unis  ont peut-tre t partages de manire inapproprie avec Cambridge Analytica. 

Facebook a confirm que le cabinet londonien de marketing politique Cambridge Analytica avait bien siphonn les donnes personnelles de 2,7 millions dinternautes de lUnion europenne, a annonc vendredi un responsable de lUE.

La Commission europenne (CE) a dit avoir reu une lettre du rseau social jeudi soir et quelle demanderait davantage de dtails, accentuant sa pression sur le groupe dont la capitalisation boursire a fondu de plus de 100 milliards de dollars (82 milliards deuros) au cours des dix derniers jours.


Dans le sillage du scandale de la vie prive, Facebook s'est engag   dire aux utilisateurs si leurs informations pourraient avoir t incorrectement partages avec Cambridge Analytica. 

Par ailleurs, Mike Schroepfer, le CTO de Facebook, a annonc un certain nombre de changements dans l'utilisation des donnes sur les clients par Facebook, y compris la collecte d'appels tlphoniques et de messages SMS. Ces changements visent  amliorer la protection des donnes prives des utilisateurs.

Notons que le scandale a eu un effet domino sur des projets de Facebook. Lun deux, qui impliquait un partage des donnes mdicales avec les hpitaux sest vu mettre en pause.

D'aprs deux personnes familires au projet, largumentaire de Facebook consistait  combiner ce qu'un systme de sant connat de ses patients (par exemple: en telle priode, une personne de 50 ans, ayant une maladie cardiaque, prend deux mdicaments  X frquence et sest rendue  lhpital Y fois durant la priode) avec ce que Facebook sait (par exemple : l'utilisateur a 50 ans, il est mari et a trois enfants, l'anglais n'est pas sa langue maternelle, il est engag activement dans une communaut et envoie de nombreux messages).

Lobjectif du projet est de dterminer si cette information combine pourrait amliorer les soins apports aux patients tout en mettant l'accent sur la sant cardiovasculaire. Par exemple, si Facebook pouvait dterminer qu'un patient g n'a pas beaucoup d'amis proches ou beaucoup de soutien communautaire, le systme de sant pourrait dcider d'envoyer une infirmire pour un check-up aprs une chirurgie majeure.

Plus tard cette semaine, le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, ira tmoigner devant le congrs aprs avoir d'abord dclar qu'il ne le ferait pas.

Source : Reuters

----------


## marsupial

> Tu peux citer TES sourceS qu'on rigole un bon coup stp ?


Un fake-hoax facebook qui s'efface au bout de 2 heures  ::P:

----------


## Rokhn

Compliqu de retrouver pour le coup, ou peut-tre un article de nordpresse qui parlait du gaz de schiste. Avec un peu d'alcool dans le sang avant de lire l'article a peut driver sur Obama-nazi hein ^^  ::ptdr::

----------


## marsupial

Nan mais il doit confondre avec Bachar El-Assad  ::mrgreen:: 

J'espre juste que tu n'es pas enseignant en gopolitique petitnouveau1. Rassure-moi !
Parce-que je suis apolitique, tu sais. Mais l, c'est trop gros, mme pour un dbutant au club, j'ai mis un pouce rouge.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg devrait bientt tre interrog aux tats-Unis*
*Par des lus du parlement amricain*

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, devrait sentretenir lundi avec des lus du parlement des tats-Unis. Cette rencontre interviendra la veille de son audition devant des commissions du Congrs suite au scandale de Cambridge Analytica qui clabousse la firme de Menlo Park.

Accus de ne pas protger suffisamment les donnes de ses utilisateurs et dtre instrumentalis par des entits lies  des gouvernements souhaitant manipuler lopinion publique dans dautres pays, le gant Facebook est probablement en train de traverser lune des priodes les plus tumultueuses depuis sa cration en 2004.


Le scandale de Cambridge Analytica qui secoue actuellement lindustrie dInternet alimente une tempte mdiatique et une campagne de boycottage anti-Facebook sans prcdent. La capitalisation boursire du groupe a dailleurs fondu de plus de 100 milliards USD au cours des dix derniers jours  cause de cette affaire. Lentreprise de Mark Zuckerberg est en outre rgulirement pointe du doigt dans des affaires lies  la diffusion de fausses nouvelles et de contenus discriminatoires sur Internet.

Zuckerberg devrait dabord tre entendu mardi au cours dune sance runissant les commissions de la Justice et du Commerce du Snat. Le jour suivant, il devrait se prsenter devant la commission de lnergie et du Commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants.

 titre de rappel, le scandale Cambridge Analytica a ceci de particulier quil implique au moins quatre acteurs cls : un informaticien russe, une socit spcialise dans la communication stratgique et lanalyse de donnes, le gant des rseaux sociaux Facebook et des politiciens. Dans cette affaire, une masse de donnes collectes qui devaient  lorigine servir  une recherche universitaire a, semble-t-il, t dtourne  des fins de profilage stratgique et pour alimenter une  arme de dstabilisation politique . Cette  arme  aurait notamment t utilise pour favoriser lascension de Donald Trump  la magistrature suprme des tats-Unis et influencer le vote du Brexit.

Au dbut de ce scandale, on estimait que, rien quaux tats-Unis, les donnes appartenant  plus de 50 millions de comptes Facebook avaient t illgalement exploites. Plus tard, le gant des rseaux sociaux a revu cette estimation  la hausse. Il a dvoil que les informations personnelles de prs de 87 millions dutilisateurs de sa plateforme, parmi lesquels 2,7 millions dutilisateurs dEuropens, auraient t dtournes dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica.

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook a perdu plus de 70 milliards de dollars de capitalisation, nanmoins, Zuckerberg refuse de rpondre  en personne  aux dputs britanniques
 ::fleche::  Un leader politique du Kenya envisage dattaquer Facebook en justice, lentreprise aurait favoris son rival aux dernires lections prsidentielles

----------


## marsupial

J'en pense que la lgret des dbuts du traitement du scandale va peser trs lourd. Dj en Bourse, les dgts collatraux sur les GAFAM s'lve  plus de 250 milliards ( source les chos ). Cela profite aux investisseurs, pas aux pargnants. Et vu que se parjurer au Congrs serait encore plus mal vu qu'une condamnation, Mark Zuckerberg marche sur des oeufs.

----------


## petitnouveau1

> Tu peux citer TES sourceS qu'on rigole un bon coup stp ?


Le fait de gazer des tres humains et de violer le code de Nuremberg te fait marrer?

Tu tais o pendant les annes o Obama a transform des USA en un merdier dictatorial typique de l'Amrique du Sud?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'en pense que la lgret des dbuts du traitement du scandale va peser trs lourd. Dj en Bourse, les dgts collatraux sur les GAFAM s'lve  plus de 250 milliards ( source les chos ). Cela profite aux investisseurs, pas aux pargnants. Et vu que se parjurer au Congrs serait encore plus mal vu qu'une condamnation, Mark Zuckerberg marche sur des oeufs.


Ses dtracteurs n'attendent qu'une chose, qu'il se parjure. Parce qu'il n'a rien fait d'illgal, mais que le parjure est un crime.


C'est comme les hommes de Trump poursuivis par le FBI. Rien de ce qu'ils ont fait pendant la campagne electorale n'tait illgalimmoral, peut-tre, impopulaire certainement, mais pas illgalalors le FBI a besoin qu'ils mentent lors de dpositions sous serment pour les arrter. C'est le cas de Flynn notament.

----------


## marsupial

Ne sachant pas si c'est illgal, mais depuis 2011 tout FB a jur de mieux protger les donnes  la FTC. Et pas que FB. Force est de constater que tout n'a pas t fait. Pour moi, M. Zuckerberg est dans une posture indfendable car je pense que cela a empir. Je dis je pense car n'tant pas utilisateur de FB je ne peux en tre certain mais en France, j'ai vu des tonnes de Fake-Hoax news sur FB. Donc,  mon avis Cambridge Analytica est l'arbre qui cache la fort.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ne sachant pas si c'est illgal, mais depuis 2011 tout FB a jur de mieux protger les donnes  la FTC. Et pas que FB. Force est de constater que tout n'a pas t fait. Pour moi, M. Zuckerberg est dans une posture indfendable car je pense que cela a empir. Je dis je pense car n'tant pas utilisateur de FB je ne peux en tre certain mais en France, j'ai vu des tonnes de Fake-Hoax news sur FB. Donc,  mon avis Cambridge Analytica est l'arbre qui cache la fort.


Cambridge Analytica n'a rien  voir avec les fake news. Foncirement, FB n'a rien fait avec CA qu'il ne fait pas avec _tous_ les annonceurs et je suis  peu prs certain qu'ils n'ont pas fait dans l'illgal (actuellement, le RGPD n'tant pas encore en vigueur). a fait juste scandale parce que CA "vend" des positions politiques plutot que des yaourts (ou n'importe quoi d'autre). Tout le monde va s'indigner jusqu' la prochaine news mais Zuckerberg ne risque rien.

----------


## Madmac

Dcidment plus on suit l'affaire, plus on en apprend des vertes et des pas mr !

Zuckerberg voulait galement tout savoir de notre sant:

Facebook Decides Now's Not a Great Time to Harvest Patients' Medical Data

https://www.developpez.com/actu/1964...u-scandale-CA/

----------


## Rokhn

> Le fait de gazer des tres humains et de violer le code de Nuremberg te fait marrer?
> 
> Tu tais o pendant les annes o Obama a transform des USA en un merdier dictatorial typique de l'Amrique du Sud?


J'vais commencer  tre mchant, j'suis dsol mais apparemment t'as pas l'air de bien comprendre. Tu comprends bien le franais ou il faut bien que je le r-crive ?

*Tu peux citer TES sourceS*

A quel moment, ai-je dis, que le fait de gazer des gens me faisait rire ? Tes interprtations tu peux te les garder et t'exprimer avec un minimum d'intelligence sur le forum.

Pour rpondre  ta question : *Tu tais o pendant les annes o Obama a transform des USA en un merdier dictatorial typique de l'Amrique du Sud?* A la mme place que toi, sur terre, surement en France ou  l'tranger mais ailleurs que les US, et toi ?

BREF, sites tes sources et j'arrterai de te prendre de haut car tu me rponds par loppos de ma question pour te ddouaner et loigner du sujet principal...

----------


## psychadelic

> Le fait de gazer des tres humains et de violer le code de Nuremberg te fait marrer?
> 
> Tu tais o pendant les annes o Obama a transform des USA en un merdier dictatorial typique de l'Amrique du Sud?


" *Bravo, vous avez gagn 1 point Godwin.*
Vous pouvez aller le dcouper au burin sur votre cran..."


```

```

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_de_Godwin

----------


## marsupial

... et je dirai un point Traroth par dessus le march. Le tout en un seul post.  ::lol::

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Zuckerberg auditionn par des commissions du Congrs US*
*Sauront-ils rester impartiaux sachant quils ont reu des dons de Facebook ?*

Les membres des comits du Congrs des tats-Unis doivent auditionner le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, dans le cadre de laffaire Cambridge Analytica qui secoue lindustrie dInternet depuis quelques semaines. Les entretiens qui ont dbut ce lundi entre les investigateurs et Zuckerberg devraient staler sur deux jours et sachever ce mercredi.

Afin de prparer laudition de son PDG  Washington, Facebook aurait embauch une quipe du cabinet davocats WilmerHale ainsi que des consultants pour que Mark Zuckerberg soit en mesure de rpondre correctement ou habilement aux diffrentes questions que les lgislateurs pourraient lui poser et quil sache comment se comporter ou utiliser sa gestuelle pendant son interrogatoire. Le New York Times confie mme que le PDG de Facebook sest entrain  simuler ses futures audiences devant le Congrs afin de faire face aux diffrents schmas interrogatoires possibles.


Nul doute que cette ide lumineuse dengager une quipe dexperts et de coach pour sassurer quil disposera de la gestuelle, des mots et du charme adquats lorsquil fera face aux membres des diffrentes commissions denqute du Congrs pourrait aider Zuckerberg  faire pencher la balance du ct de son entreprise. Mais Facebook aura besoin de bien plus quun simple relooking de son patron ou dun sourire enchanteur sur le visage de ce dernier lors de son audition pour convaincre les politiques. Lentreprise disposerait-elle dun autre joker qui, pour linstant, nous aurait chapp ?

Mark Zuckerberg doit dabord sexpliquer devant les commissions de la Justice et du Commerce du Snat avant de passer sous la loupe des membres de la commission de lnergie et du Commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants. Mais une nouvelle polmique en rapport direct avec les activits de lobbying menes par la firme de Menlo Park auprs des membres du Snat US et de la Chambre des reprsentants depuis plusieurs annes menace dj la crdibilit de cette initiative du gouvernement amricain.

Daprs les informations fournies par le mdia USAToday, il semblerait que la neutralit des investigateurs accrdits par le Congrs US dans le cadre de cette affaire ne soit en ralit quapparente. La plupart des membres composant les diffrents comits dvaluation dsigns (46 personnalits sur 55 pour tre plus prcis) auraient t les principaux bnficiaires des activits de lobbying de Facebook depuis plusieurs annes, notamment celles inities par le comit daction politique de la firme de Menlo Park.

La Commission de lnergie et du commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants serait le plus grand bnficiaire des activits de lobbying de Facebook. Les membres de cette commission qui ont un pouvoir dcisionnaire pouvant affecter les entreprises dInternet auraient rcolt au total prs de 381 000 USD depuis 2007, un argent que leur aurait gracieusement offert Facebook. Le second plus grand bnficiaire des activits de lobbying de Facebook au sein des diffrents comits dvaluation dsigns serait la Commission snatoriale du commerce, de la science et des transports avec 369 000 USD rcolts. En troisime position, on retrouve la Commission judiciaire du Snat qui aurait peru environ 235 000 USD de la part de Facebook.


Sur les 55 membres de la Commission de lnergie et du commerce en fonction, 46 auraient reu des dons de Facebook au cours de la dernire dcennie. Ces cadeaux taient destins aussi bien aux lus du parti dmocrate qu ceux du camp rpublicain, les plus haut placs dans la sphre politique US parmi ces personnalits tant en gnral mieux  rmunrs  que les autres. 

Dans lensemble, Facebook aurait vers environ 1,1 million USD aux membres de la Chambre des reprsentants et consacr 11,5 millions USD pour ses activits de lobbying auprs du Congrs lanne dernire, alors que ses dpenses totales en lobbying depuis 2009 slvent  prs de 52 millions USD. Il peut aussi tre important de prciser que plusieurs membres du Congrs amricain possdent des actions chez Facebook, dont deux dmocrates qui sont membres du comit charg denquter sur les rcents dveloppements autour du scandale Cambridge Analytica en interrogeant Zuckerberg cette semaine.

 ce propos, un porte-parole du gant des rseaux sociaux a dclar quil est de lintrt de la socit de  dvelopper des relations avec les lus... qui partagent notre vision dun Internet ouvert.  La firme accorderait prfrentiellement ses faveurs aux personnalits dont les positions en matire de politique sont  conformes   celles du groupe et qui, par ailleurs, occupent un poste stratgique dans lchiquier politique.

Il faut nanmoins souligner que Facebook nest assurment pas la seule entreprise technologique qui sadonne  de telles activits aux tats-Unis. De nombreux autres acteurs de cette industrie  linstar de Google, Apple ou Amazon entretiennent des lobbies puissants qui leur permettent dinfluer sur certaines dcisions politiques. Mais un problme peut se poser lorsque le rgulateur doit exercer son pouvoir de contrle sur une entit qui  adoucit ses murs  et le rend plus conciliant vis--vis des actes rprhensibles quelle peut poser.

Les membres des comits dvaluation du Congrs seront-ils capables de prendre une dcision impartiale et dans lintrt du consommateur, sachant que la plupart dentre eux roulent aux frais de laccus ? Sur la base de ces informations, quelle crdibilit pourrait-on accorder aux  investigations  qui sont conduites actuellement par les membres des diffrents Comits dinvestigation susmentionns lors de laudition de Zuckerberg ?


En marge de ces investigations, une coalition dassociations europennes et amricaines qui militent pour la protection des droits des consommateurs et de la vie prive est monte aux crneaux pour demander  Facebook dimplmenter le rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes (RGPD) afin que ce dernier devienne le  standard de rfrence pour tous les services Facebook .

Dans une lettre ouverte adresse  Mark Zuckerberg, ces organisations exhortent le gant des rseaux sociaux  confirmer lengagement de sa socit  respecter le RGPD et  fournir des dtails en ce qui concerne le programme daction du groupe pour aboutir  la mise en uvre effective et rapide du RGPD lors de son audition devant le Congrs amricain cette semaine. Cette lettre a t rdige par le Trans Atlantic Consumer Dialogue, et cosigne par Jeffrey Chester, directeur gnral du Center for Digital Democracy aux tats-Unis et Finn Ltzow-Holm Myrstad, chef de la section des services numriques  lassociation norvgienne des consommateurs.

Rappelons que le RGPD entrera en vigueur le 25 mai prochain et succdera  la Directive sur la protection des donnes personnelles adopte en 1995. Le RGPD doit notamment permettre de renforcer la protection des donnes personnelles et duniformiser les lois qui sy rapportent au sein de lUnion europenne.

*Source* : USAToday, New York Times, Lettre du TACD (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un leader politique du Kenya envisage dattaquer Facebook en justice, lentreprise aurait favoris son rival aux dernires lections prsidentielles
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook a perdu plus de 70 milliards de dollars de capitalisation, nanmoins, Zuckerberg refuse de rpondre  en personne  aux dputs britanniques

----------


## hotcryx

Il y a le feu chez FB quand on voit les news actuelles.

Qu'on brule ces livres hrtiques!

----------


## Saverok

> Il y a le feu chez FB quand on voit les news actuelles.


Faut relativiser un peu quand mme.
Depuis l'annonce du scandale Cambridge Analatyca, l'action en bourse de FB a chut de 70 milliards de dollars en quelques jours mais rien depuis.
Le cours de l'action se stabilise depuis et une fois la polmique retombe, rien ne dit qu'il reviendra au niveau d'avant.

Ct utilisateurs FB, le #deleteFB ne rencontre pas le succs escompt.
On est trs loin d'un exode massif.
La plupart des sondages sur le sujet montrent que mme si les gens se disent choquer par ce qu'il s'est pass, il n'y en a que trs peu au final qui songent  clturer leur compte et encore moins qui le feront rellement.

J'attends de voir le prochain scandale qui fera oublier celui-ci et FB reprendra son train-train exactement comme avant

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Scandale C.A : Mark Zuckerberg fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage qu'il fera demain  son audition devant le Congrs,*
*quelques points cls * 

Afin de prparer laudition de son PDG  Washington, Facebook aurait embauch une quipe du cabinet davocats WilmerHale ainsi que des consultants pour que Mark Zuckerberg soit en mesure de rpondre correctement ou habilement aux diffrentes questions que les lgislateurs pourraient lui poser et quil sache comment se comporter ou utiliser sa gestuelle pendant son interrogatoire. Le New York Times confie mme que le PDG de Facebook sest entran  simuler ses futures audiences devant le Congrs afin de faire face aux diffrents schmas interrogatoires possibles.

En attendant de passer  la barre, Mark Zuckerberg a fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage quil fera lors de son audition ce 11 avril 2018 devant la Chambre des reprsentants des tats-Unis. 

En guise dintroduction, le PDG de Facebook a commenc par rappeler ce que son entreprise a apport dans le quotidien de nombreuses personnes : 

 Facebook est une entreprise idaliste et optimiste. Durant la plupart de notre existence, nous nous sommes concentrs sur tout le bien que connecter les gens peut apporter. Tandis que Facebook grandissait, les gens de par le monde ont obtenu un nouvel outil puissant pour rester en contact avec ceux qu'ils aiment, faire entendre leur voix, mais aussi construire des communauts et des entreprises. Tout rcemment, nous avons vu le mouvement #metoo et le March for Our Lives, organis, au moins en partie, sur Facebook. Aprs l'ouragan Harvey, les gens ont recueilli plus de 20 millions de dollars pour les secours. Et plus de 70 millions de petites entreprises utilisent maintenant Facebook pour grandir et crer des emplois.  

Un passage sans doute crucial pour Facebook avant de prsenter le problme qui emmne son PDG  la barre. Ce dernier a opt pour citer tous les problmes qui ont mis le rseau social au centre de la polmique ces dernires annes, reconnaissant que Facebook aurait pu faire mieux, mais a manqu de le faire :

 Mais il est clair maintenant que nous n'avons pas fait assez pour empcher que ces outils soient utiliss pour faire du tort galement. Cela vaut aussi bien pour les fake news, l'ingrence trangre dans les lections, que pour les discours incitant  la haine, sans oublier la confidentialit des donnes. Nous n'avons pas pris une vision suffisamment large de notre responsabilit et cela tait une grosse erreur. C'tait mon erreur, et jen suis dsol. J'ai lanc Facebook, je le dirige et je suis responsable de ce qui se passe ici. 

Dans le cur du sujet, le PDG de Facebook sest tendu sur Cambridge Analytica, mais galement sur lingrence prsume russe durant les lections prsidentielles amricaines. 


*Cambridge Analytica*

Zuckerberg a pris la peine dexpliquer ce qui sest pass :

en 2007, Facebook a lanc Facebook Platform avec la vision selon laquelle plus d'applications devraient tre sociales. Lide tait que votre calendrier soit en mesure de montrer les anniversaires de vos amis, vos cartes soient en mesure de montrer o vos amis vivent et votre carnet d'adresses en mesure de montrer leurs photos.  Pour ce faire, nous avons permis aux gens de se connecter  des applications et de partager avec leurs amis des informations les concernant  ;en 2013, un chercheur de l'Universit de Cambridge nomm Aleksandr Kogan a cr une application de quiz de personnalit. Cette dernire a t installe par environ 300 000 personnes qui ont accept de partager une partie de leurs informations Facebook ainsi que certaines informations de leurs amis dont les paramtres de confidentialit l'ont permis.  Compte tenu de la faon dont notre plateforme fonctionnait  ce moment, cela signifiait que Kogan tait en mesure d'accder  certaines informations sur des dizaines de millions de leurs amis  ;en 2014, pour prvenir des abus perptrs par certaines applications abusives, Facebook a annonc des changements sur sa plateforme afin de limiter considrablement les informations Facebook auxquelles les applications ont accs.  Plus important encore, des applications comme celle de Kogan ne pouvaient plus demander d'informations sur les amis d'une personne  moins que ces amis aient galement donn leur autorisation  l'application. Nous avons galement demand aux dveloppeurs d'obtenir l'approbation de Facebook avant qu'ils ne puissent demander des donnes au-del du profil public, de la liste d'amis et de l'adresse e-mail d'un utilisateur. Ces actions empchent  toute application comme celle de Kogan de pouvoir accder  autant de donnes Facebook aujourd'hui  ;en 2015, Facebook a appris par le biais de journalistes du Guardian que Kogan avait partag des donnes obtenues via son application avec Cambridge Analytica.  Nos politiques interdisent aux dveloppeurs de partager des donnes sans le consentement des utilisateurs. Nous avons donc immdiatement banni l'application de Kogan de notre plateforme et avons exig que Kogan et les autres entits auxquelles il a donn les donnes, parmi lesquelles Cambridge Analytica, certifient formellement qu'ils avaient supprim toutes les donnes incorrectement acquises  ce qu'ils ont fait par la suite  ;puis vient 2018. Zuckerberg explique que le mois dernier, son entreprise a appris par le biais des mdias que Cambridge Analytica n'a pas supprim les donnes comme elle lavait certifi. Aussi, Facebook la immdiatement banni. Cambridge Analytica a accept de se plier  un audit par une entreprise embauche par Facebook pour enquter sur le sujet. Par ailleurs, Facebook travaille avec le Bureau du Commissaire  l'information du Royaume-Uni, qui a comptence sur Cambridge Analytica.


*Que fait Facebook  ce sujet ?*

Zuckerberg a galement expliqu un certain nombre de mesures prises par Facebook pour sassurer de ne plus avoir un autre Cambridge Analytica. 

Au niveau de sa plateforme, lentreprise a limit la quantit daccs  laquelle peuvent avoir accs les dveloppeurs et leur retire compltement les accs si les utilisateurs ne se sont pas servis de leur application en trois mois. Une liste plus exhaustive a dj t communique et a fait lobjet dun billet ;Facebook a dcid denquter sur d'autres applications, en particulier sur celles qui ont eu accs  une grande quantit d'informations avant que la plateforme ne soit verrouille en 2014.  Si nous dtectons une activit suspecte, nous ferons un audit lgal complet. Et si nous dcouvrons que quelqu'un a utilis des donnes de manire inapproprie, nous allons le bannir de lutilisation de tout service Facebook et en informer toutes les personnes concernes.Facebook veut dvelopper de meilleurs contrles.  Enfin, nous facilitons la comprhension des applications auxquels vous avez accord un accs  vos donnes. Cette semaine, nous avons commenc  montrer  tous une liste des applications que vous avez utilises et  fournir un moyen facile de rvoquer leurs autorisations daccs  vos donnes. Vous pouvez dj utiliser cet outil dans vos paramtres de confidentialit, mais nous allons le mettre en haut du fil dactualit pour tre certain que tout le monde le voit .
*Conclusion*

En dfinitive, Zuckerberg explique que  ma priorit absolue a toujours t notre mission sociale de connecter les gens, de construire la communaut et de rapprocher un peu plus le monde. Les annonceurs et les dveloppeurs n'auront jamais la priorit tant que je dirige Facebook.  

 J'ai commenc Facebook quand j'tais  lUniversit. Nous avons parcouru un long chemin depuis lors. Nous servons maintenant plus de 2 milliards de personnes  travers le monde, et chaque jour, les gens utilisent nos services pour rester connects avec les gens qui comptent le plus pour eux , explique le PDG qui avance quil a foi en ce que Facebook accomplit.  

Source : tmoignage en PJ

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Il me parat vident que Mark Zuckerberg et Facebook sont les gentils dans l'histoire, l o Cambridge Analytica sont les mchants.

Facebook a amlior la condition humaine en lui donnant un moyen de se rencontrer et d'changer, et en permettant aux gens de s'informer sur tout un tas de sujets, comme la guerre en Syrie, le nouvel ordre mondial ou sur le nouveau rouge  lvre de la cousine par alliance. C'est pour a d'ailleurs que le grand patron de Facebook tmoigne, car il est tout autant que nous, une victime de ces criminels malfaisants.

Ces derniers ont abus de la confiance et de la gentillesse de Facebook pour exploiter les donnes d'une manire rvoltante. C'est du grand banditisme dont le seul chtiment appropri serait le supplice de la roue.

----------


## hotcryx

Saint Fesse de bouc! 
L'autre avec sa gueule enfarine, ses sourires  la con et ses gestes  la Clinton comme s'il tait aim de tous.
Des hypocrites.
Ils recevront selon leurs oeuvres.

----------


## petitnouveau1

> J'vais commencer  tre mchant, j'suis dsol mais apparemment t'as pas l'air de bien comprendre. Tu comprends bien le franais ou il faut bien que je le r-crive ?
> 
> *Tu peux citer TES sourceS*


Ces faits sont notoirement connus. Je ne pense pas qu'une personne mme mdiocrement informe puisse ne pas les en avoir connaissance.




> A quel moment, ai-je dis, que le fait de gazer des gens me faisait rire ? Tes interprtations tu peux te les garder et t'exprimer avec un minimum d'intelligence sur le forum.


Tu prenais  la rigolade des faits extrmement graves.

----------


## Rokhn

> Ces faits sont notoirement connus. Je ne pense pas qu'une personne mme mdiocrement informe puisse ne pas les en avoir connaissance.


Pareil, tu rponds toujours pas  ma question, j'ai pas besoin d'aller chercher des choses que tu m'avances en ayant soit-disant la connaissance divine. Apparemment je suis la personne mal informe ici et je te demande bien de m'clairer de tes magnifiques sources qui sont pour le moment juste dans ta tte




> Tu prenais  la rigolade des faits extrmement graves.


Si tu avais pas compris, je me foutais ouvertement de toi et de ta phrase dbile & non des nombreuses victimes d'un fou narcissique

----------


## Malick

*Scandale C.A. : des employs de Facebook mcontents souhaiteraient tre muts vers la division Instagram ou WhatsApp,*
*pour des raisons d'thique*


Le scandale de Cambridge Analytica continue de faire la une des mdias dans le monde entier. En effet, suite  ce problme qui a entach la rputation de Facebook en matire de protection des donnes et de la vie prive des utilisateurs, certains ingnieurs de Facebook mcontents auraient exprim leur souhait d'tre muts vers d'autres divisions de la socit plutt que de continuer  travailler sur la plateforme responsable dudit scandale. L'information a t relaye par plusieurs mdias, dont le New York Times qui nous informe galement que ces employs ont comme principales cibles les divisions d'Instagram et WhatsApp.

Il convient de rappeler que le scandale de Cambridge Analytica est relatif  la rcente dclaration de Facebook qui a affirm dans un billet que la socit Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes, a utilis des informations d'environ 87 millions d'utilisateurs et principalement aux USA, cela afin d'influencer les lecteurs lors des lections prsidentielles de 2016. Cette dclaration de Facebook est intervenue aprs la sortie de Christopher Wylie, fondateur de la socit d'analyse de donnes Cambridge Analytica, qui a galement soutenu que Facebook tait au courant des donnes de Cambridge Analytica et avait demand  l'entreprise de les supprimer, mais n'a jamais fait de suivi pour s'assurer que sa requte a bien t excute.

Plusieurs personnes dont des analystes ont reproch  Facebook de ne pas avoir t  la hauteur pour grer de faon responsable les donnes des utilisateurs. Beaucoup d'employs se sont galement sentis frustrs par le fait que le PDG Mark Zuckerberg soit rest silencieux pendant des jours aprs que le problme avait t soulev ; ce qui a forcment eu un impact ngatif sur les employs travaillant sur la plateforme et qui a commenc  remettre en question le leadership de l'entreprise.

D'aprs les informations recueillies, certains employs n'ont mme pas demand une mutation, mais ont prfr dmissionner de la socit pour se retrouver ensuite au chmage. C'est le cas de Westin Lohne, un concepteur de produits chez Facebook, qui a dclar sur Twitter qu'il avait quitt son emploi dans l'entreprise pour des raisons thiques.

**
Dans le cadre de cette affaire, notamment le scandale de Cambridge Analytica, le PDG de Facebook Mark Zuckerberg devrait faire face  la Chambre des reprsentants des tats-Unis ce mercredi 11 avril 2018. Pour ce faire, il a fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage qu'il fera lors de son audition devant le Congrs. Les rsultats de son tmoignage pourraient galement avoir une incidence sur les employs et sur leurs dcisions de rester ou non au sein de l'entreprise.

Source : New York Times - Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision de certains employs de dmissionner ou de demander une mutation ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A : Mark Zuckerberg fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage qu'il fera demain  son audition devant le Congrs
 ::fleche::  Scandale CA : Facebook estime  plus de 87 millions les comptes concerns par le profilage, et annonce des mesures pour mieux protger les donnes
 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg auditionn par des commissions du Congrs US, sauront-ils rester impartiaux sachant qu'ils ont reu des dons de Facebook ?

----------


## petitnouveau1

> Si tu avais pas compris, je me foutais ouvertement de toi et de ta phrase dbile & non des nombreuses victimes d'un fou narcissique


Quelle phrase?

----------


## diabolos29

> Ces faits sont notoirement connus. Je ne pense pas qu'une personne mme mdiocrement informe puisse ne pas les en avoir connaissance.


Bonjour,

A l'vidence, tout le monde ici ne dispose pas du mme niveau d'information que toi et ce qui est notoirement connu dans ta bulle d'information ne semble pas l'tre globalement. C'est bien pour cela qu'il serait utile que tu prsentes tes sources afin d'tayer ce que tu avances. C'est tout.

----------


## hotcryx

Hier son procs, pub, propagande russe, lche ?audition? tait diffus en LIVE sur Youtube (RT).

Zuckerberg faisait profil bas.

----------


## diabolos29

> Hier son *procs* tait diffus en LIVE sur Youtube (RT).


Une audition plutt, non ?

----------


## Zirak

> Une audition plutt, non ?


Non il s'est tromp de chane, en faite il regardait un reportage sur le procs de Nuremberg, tu m'tonne que les accuss faisaient profil bas.  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## hotcryx

Peut-tre une audition, il tait quand mme dans la m* le copain  Zirak  ::mrgreen:: 

60 milliards de dollars perdus en 2 jours.
Des actionnaires veulent l'jecter.

Un autre scandale pourrait faire tomber cette socit... (Brexit?)

----------


## Namica



----------


## Coriolan

*Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain*
*Le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux*

Hier, le PDG de Facebook a comparu devant le Snat amricain pour donner plus dexplications sur le scandale  Cambridge Analytica  qui continue de faire la une des mdias dans le monde entier. Pour prparer cette audition, Facebook n'a pas lsin sur les moyens, en embauchant notamment une quipe du cabinet davocats WilmerHale ainsi que des consultants pour que le patron de la socit ne soit pas pig durant cette audition. 

Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook 

Devant la barre, Mark Zuckerberg a subi un interrogatoire intense de plusieurs heures. Vtu de son costume et souriant calmement, le PDG de Facebook a tenu  afficher ds le dbut un ton apologtique, admettant pour la premire fois que sa socit est responsable du contenu publi sur la plateforme, un changement dune grande signification pour le rseau social qui sest toujours considr comme tant une technologie neutre.

En ce qui concerne laffaire  Cambridge Analytica , Mark Zuckerberg a inform que les 87 millions de personnes affectes sont bel et bien des victimes. 

 Snateur, je pense que oui, ils nauraient pas aim voir leurs informations vendues  Cambridge Analytica par un dveloppeur,  a dit Zuckerberg.  Cela est arriv et cest arriv sous nos yeux. 

Mark Zuckerberg a profit de laudience pour rapporter les diffrents changements introduits par Facebook depuis le dbut du scandale, notamment un contrle plus accru des campagnes de publicit et le support de la langue birmane. 

Du ct des snateurs, ils ont profit de loccasion pour bien faire comprendre au PDG que suite  ce scandale, il nest plus juste que Facebook continue  amasser les donnes sur sa plateforme dans le but de gagner de largent. 

Un snateur rpublicain en particulier a vivement attaqu Zuckerberg avec ses remarques. Il a voqu notamment les conditions dutilisation ridicules, complexes et le fait quelles soient tout simplement inintelligibles pour les utilisateurs.

  Il y a quelques impurets dans Facebook,  dit-il.  Je ne veux pas avoir  voter pour rguler Facebook, mais grand dieu, je le ferai. Cela dpend de vous, votre contrat dutilisation est ridicule. 

Un autre snateur, dmocrate cette fois, sest demand si Facebook allait laisser  certains utilisateurs le choix de payer pour lutilisation du service au lieu de s'appuyer seulement sur la publicit pour engranger les revenus. Autrement dit, est-il possible que Facebook soit payant et sans pub ? Au dbut, Zuckerberg semble rejeter cette possibilit, en dfendant le business model de Facebook et a inform que le rseau social ne sera jamais payant.

 Si on ne veut pas afficher de pub, nous aurons toujours besoin dun type de business model,  a dit Zuckerberg.  Nous pensons quoffrir un service bas sur la publicit est le moyen le plus align avec notre mission de connecter tout le monde. 

Cependant, le PDG a dit  une snatrice quil y aura toujours une version gratuite de Facebook, ce qui laisse prsager quil y aura peut-tre une version payante et sans publicit dans le futur. 

Quelques fois lors de laudition, les choses ont pris une drle de tournure, comme lorsquun snateur a demand au PDG comment Facebook arrive-t-il  maintenir un business model o les utilisateurs nont rien  payer pour votre service ? Mark Zuckerberg, lair de rien, a rpondu :  Nous affichons des pubs, snateur.  

Concernant la vente de donnes aux annonceurs, Zuckerberg assure que les informations des utilisateurs de Facebook ne sont jamais vendues. L'entreprise vend aux annonceurs une possibilit de cibler des profils en fonction d'informations que Facebook possde, mais dont il conserve la proprit.

Il a galement confirm que si un utilisateur dcide de supprimer ses donnes, elles ne pourront plus tre utilises par la socit. Toutefois, Zuckerberg a admis ne pas savoir combien de temps il faut pour que ces donnes disparaissent une fois pour toutes des serveurs de Facebook quand lutilisateur dcide de supprimer son compte. 

Ces explications, bien que bien numres par le PDG, nont pas sembl convaincre certains snateurs. Douteux, un snateur rpublicain de ltat du Texas a rappel  Zuckerberg que si Facebook ne vend pas les donnes, cest quil les loue !

Un autre snateur a attaqu la question qui possde rellement les donnes.  Je ne pense pas que nous possdons rellement nos propres donnes, sinon nous aurions eu notre part des profits. 

Globalement, Mark Zuckerberg a bien gr cette audition, en tenant  garder un ton calme malgr lnorme pression sur ses paules. En bourse, Facebook a ralis sa meilleure sance depuis deux ans. Les investisseurs semblent apprcier la manire avec laquelle le patron du rseau social a rpondu aux diffrentes questions et accusations des snateurs amricains. 




*Lintelligence artificielle pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux*

Confront par les snateurs sur la capacit de Facebook  reprer et empcher la propagation de discours  caractre haineux sur sa plateforme, Zuckerberg a maintes fois inform quune intelligence artificielle sera mise en place pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux ou raciste. Toutefois, il faudra attendre encore quelques annes pour que cette solution soit au point. 

Facebook cherche  amliorer sa capacit  dtecter les discours haineux, mais Zuckerberg rappelle quil faudra attendre au moins dix autres annes avant que la socit ait rellement une intelligence artificielle capable dagir seule.

Cette nouvelle promesse de Zuckerberg pour rassurer les utilisateurs risque de coter cher sur le long terme, surtout si elle ne se concrtise pas. Mais le patron de Facebook pense que les choses sont dsormais diffrentes, lapproche sur la responsabilit de la socit est en train de changer, a inform Zuckerberg.

 Nous devons avoir une perception plus proactive sur le contrle de lcosystme , dit-il.

En partie, Zuckerberg a fait rfrence ici aux discours haineux et les multitudes de faons avec lesquelles sa plateforme a t exploite pour propager la dsinformation. Cette question a particulirement pouss un snateur  demander au PDG quelles sont les mesures que Facebook compte entreprendre pour amliorer sa capacit  dfinir ce quest un discours haineux et ce qui ne lest pas. 

 Un discours haineux est lun des plus durs [ dterminer],  a dit Zuckerberg.  Dterminer si quelque chose constitue un discours haineux est trs nuanc linguistiquement. Vous devez comprendre ce qui constitue une insulte et si quelque chose est haineuse, et pas seulement en anglais 


Si Facebook sefforce  dvelopper des outils IA pour signaler tout contenu haineux, Zuckerberg admet nanmoins quon est encore loin avant de voir ces outils oprationnels,  Aujourdhui, nous ne sommes pas encore  ce stade , dit-il. 

Il serait intressant de voir comment lIA de Facebook va dcider si un contenu a un caractre haineux ou non, une tche qui sest avre fastidieuse et fort difficile mme pour les humains. Si un humain ne peut pas dcider ce qui est un discours haineux, quest-ce qui laisse porter  croire quune IA peut le faire ? Affaire  suivre !

Pour le moment, Facebook continue de s'appuyer sur laide des utilisateurs pour signaler les contenus offensifs. Zuckerberg a dit que dici la fin de 2018, Facebook va employer prs de 20 000 personnes pour travailler sur la scurit et lvaluation des contenus.

Source : The Washington Post - Inverse

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments prsents par Mark Zuckerberg ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous t convaincus par ses rponses ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'IA pourra aider  faire face  la dsinformation et la propagation de discours haineux ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  CONSENT Act : en rponse au scandale Cambridge Analytica, des snateurs US lancent un projet de loi pour renforcer la protection de la vie prive
 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A. : des employs de Facebook mcontents souhaiteraient tre muts vers la division Instagram ou WhatsApp, pour des raisons d'thique

----------


## hotcryx

Pourtant crer un algorithme qui dtecterait un discours haineux ne doit pas tre tellement difficile.
Ils n'ont pas des psychologues chez FB?  ::roll::

----------


## SofEvans

> Pourtant crer un algorithme qui dtecterait un discours haineux ne doit pas tre tellement difficile.
> Ils n'ont pas des psychologues chez FB?


Le problme n'est pas uniquement dans la dtection de discours haineux mais aussi dans la dtection de faux positif et vrai ngatif : Faire un algorithme bidon pourrait amener une montagne de faux positif  trier (ce qui est presque impossible), et faire un simuli d'IA pourrait amener beaucoup de vrai ngatif (quand on est en colre, on peut avoir un discours borderline).

----------


## diabolos29

> Pourtant crer un algorithme qui dtecterait un discours haineux ne doit pas tre tellement difficile.


Je ne trouve pas que ce soit un problme facile. C'est mme probablement l'un des plus compliqus car le langage naturel est parsem de contre-sens logiques, de nuances, de non-dits, il ne se limite pas  une langue, peut utiliser des codes propres  un groupe, etc... Dans le cas d'un discours qui se veut haineux, l'auteur peut tre d'un ct ou de l'autre de la limite acceptable. Il va de soit que cette limite est variable selon la rgion du monde o tu la considre. L'auteur peut aussi intentionnellement vouloir masquer ses intentions relles, miser sur le double sens, proposer deux niveaux de lecture, etc...

----------


## VivienD

> Le problme n'est pas uniquement dans la dtection de discours haineux mais aussi dans la dtection de faux positif et vrai ngatif : Faire un algorithme bidon pourrait amener une montagne de faux positif  trier (ce qui est presque impossible), et faire un simuli d'IA pourrait amener beaucoup de vrai ngatif (quand on est en colre, on peut avoir un discours borderline).





> Je ne trouve pas que ce soit un problme facile. C'est mme probablement l'un des plus compliqus car le langage naturel est parsem de contre-sens logiques, de nuances, de non-dits, il ne se limite pas  une langue, peut utiliser des codes propres  un groupe, etc... Dans le cas d'un discours qui se veut haineux, l'auteur peut tre d'un ct ou de l'autre de la limite acceptable. Il va de soit que cette limite est variable selon la rgion du monde o tu la considre. L'auteur peut aussi intentionnellement vouloir masquer ses intentions relles, miser sur le double sens, proposer deux niveaux de lecture, etc...


D'autant plus que la notion mme de "discours haineux" est des plus floues...

P.S.: Cela tant, +1  vous deux.

----------


## psychadelic

> Pourtant crer un algorithme qui dtecterait un discours haineux ne doit pas tre tellement difficile.
> Ils n'ont pas des psychologues chez FB?


Ben si, a fait partie des problmes les plus ardus. les linguistes se battent encore sur les modles grammaticaux, smantiques, etc...
Sans oublier que sur fB on peut s'exprimer sur toutes les langues de la terre, et mme d'ailleurs, puisque certain ont des pages en Elfique (les fan de Tolkien) et d'autres en Klingon.

il y a aussi un usage intensif de toutes sortes d'argots parfois mme limits  petites communauts

----------


## Francky

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : les donnes des utilisateurs collectes  travers l'application de quiz contenaient galement des messages privs,*
*a dclar Facebook*

Facebook a annonc  San Francisco que la firme Cambridge Analytica rcoltait indument les donnes de profil public de 87 millions de ses utilisateurs. Il vient maintenant ajouter que les donnes rcoltes allaient au-del et incluaient galement les messages privs des utilisateurs.


Ce lundi, le rseau social a commenc  informer les personnes dont les donnes pourraient avoir t compromises par la firme Cambridge Analytica par le biais dune application dveloppe par le chercheur Aleksandr Kogan. Il dclarait dans ses notifications que mme si les informations rcoltes se limitaient gnralement  ce qui figure sur les profils publics des gens, un petit nombre de personnes partageaient aussi des informations relatives  leur historique Facebook, leurs publications et mme les messages.

La hue de Cambridge Analytica a commenc lorsque The New York Times et dautres ont rapport le mois dernier que l'application de quiz avait recueilli des informations des utilisateurs de Facebook. Le rseau social ne donne pas de prcision sur le nombre de messages de privs recueillis, mais dclare quil prenait des mesures aussi larges que possible lorsquil envoyait des notifications aux utilisateurs concerns. 

La faon dont Marc Zuckerberg abordera ce sujet publiquement lors des audiences sera suivie de prs. Le rseau social est confront  de vritables soucis de rglementation et de confidentialit des donnes. 

Mardi, dans une interview, M. Kogan a dclar que les messages privs ont t recueillis chez un nombre restreint de personnes, voire  quelques milliers , cela dans le cadre dune recherche acadmique mene  l'Universit de Cambridge en 2013 et au premier semestre de 2014, mais jamais fournis  Cambridge Analytica. Il ajoute que les messages taient conservs en toute scurit dans son laboratoire universitaire dont laccs tait rserv  un petit groupe de personnes.

M. Kogan soutient de long en large lide selon laquelle son application Facebook ne recueillait que les donnes de quelques milliers dutilisateurs qui avaient rempli son questionnaire. Il ajoute que pendant ses prestations chez Cambridge Analytica, son application recueillait des donnes des utilisateurs, mais ny incluait pas les messages privs. Seuls les noms, les dates de naissance, les lieux, et les pages que les utilisateurs avaient aimes taient inclus. 




Source : The New York Times


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette situation  laquelle est confront le rseau social Facebook ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain, le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux
 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A : Mark Zuckerberg fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage qu'il fera demain  son audition devant le Congrs
 ::fleche::  Scandale CA : Facebook estime  plus de 87 millions les comptes concerns par le profilage, et annonce des mesures pour mieux protger les donnes
 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg auditionn par des commissions du Congrs US, sauront-ils rester impartiaux sachant qu'ils ont reu des dons de Facebook ?

----------


## Namica

En fait, il n'y a pas que des applis malveillantes telles celle de Cambridge Analytica. Il y a aussi le tracking des internautes (membres de FB ou pas) par les outils de FB.



> *Des sites web des autorits flamandes emploient le pixel espion de Facebook*
> 
> Sept sites internet dinstitutions dpendant des autorits flamandes utilisent le pixel espion Facebook - un outil mis  disposition par le rseau social amricain qui permet de suivre les visiteurs dune page web et par la suite de les recibler avec des publicits -, ressort-il dune rponse de la ministre flamande de la Fonction publique, Liesbeth Homans (N-VA)  une question de la dpute Katia Segers (SP.A), relaye mercredi par le quotidien De Standaard.
> 
> Selon la ministre, les sites web de Sport Vlaanderen, Toerisme Vlaanderen, Toegankelijk Vlaanderen, Vlaams Centrum voor Agro, De Lijn, de Vlaamse Milieumaatschappij et Kind en Gezin recourent  loutil danalyse pixel.
> 
> Toerisme Vlaanderen a contest lemploi de cette fonctionnalit et De Standaard nen a en effet trouv aucune trace sur son site.
> 
> Par contre, le quotidien a non seulement trouv le pixel Facebook sur le site de Kind en gezin, mais aussi quatre autres trackers mis  disposition par le gant amricain. Aucune mention de ces outils ne figure cependant dans la dclaration de confidentialit du site, contrairement aux rgles en la matire. La socit de transport en commun De Lijn ne mentionne pas non plus son recours  de tels outils sur son site.
> ...


Le problme est connu depuis longtemps (voir https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Schrems), mais il faut un scandale pour que a bouge.

----------


## Malick

*Scandale C.A. : Facebook lance son programme  Data Abuse Bounty  pour rcompenser les signalements dabus de donnes,*
*les primes peuvent atteindre 40 000 $ USD*

Suite au rcent scandale de Cambridge Analytica qui continue de faire la une des mdias, le clbre rseau social vient de porter  l'attention du public le lancement de son nouveau programme dnomm  Data Abuse Bounty . Ce dernier, selon le rseau social, rentre dans le cadre de sa volont de protger davantage les donnes des utilisateurs et est conu pour rcompenser les personnes qui signalent une mauvaise utilisation des donnes par les dveloppeurs d'applications.

 C'est dans le cadre de nos efforts pour dcouvrir plus rapidement les abus potentiels dans l'utilisation des donnes des utilisateurs que ce programme a t lanc il y a de cela quelques semaines . Le programme  Data Abuse Bounty , inspir par le programme existant de chasse aux bogues (bounty bug) que nous utilisons pour dcouvrir et rsoudre les problmes de scurit, nous aidera  identifier les cas de violations de nos rgles et politiques, a dclar Facebook dans son annonce.  En effet, selon le clbre rseau social le nouveau programme vient  son tour complter le programme existant de signalement de bogues qui est lui aussi bas sur un systme de rcompenses, car il  suit les donnes  mme si la cause principale nest pas une faille de scurit dans un code Facebook. 

Facebook ajoute que les personnes qui sont  l'origine de ces activits malveillantes ont la possibilit de recueillir les donnes des utilisateurs pour ensuite les utiliser de faon abusive. C'est donc en cela que le programme  Data Abuse Bounty  est mis en uvre pour lutter et se prmunir contre ces abus.


Poursuivant son argumentaire, Facebook prcise qu' travers ce programme, il rcompensera les personnes qui auront connaissance des cas o une application de la plateforme Facebook recueille et transfre les donnes des personnes  une tierce partie pour tre vendues ou utilises pour des escroqueries ou des manipulations politiques. Cependant, les dnonciateurs devront fournir des preuves avres sur les informations qu'ils vont transmettre. Cela dit, une rcompense d'un moment pouvant aller jusqu' 40 000 dollars USD sera verse aux personnes qui porteront ce genre d'informations  la connaissance de la socit.  Tout comme le programme Bounty Bug, nous rcompenserons en fonction de l'impact de chaque rapport. Bien qu'il n'y ait pas de maximum, les rapports de bogue  fort impact pourront tre rcompenss par une somme pouvant mme atteindre 40 000 dollars, cela au profit des personnes qui les auront ports  notre attention , a prcis Facebook.

Le rseau social explique qu'aucun dtail ne sera laiss en rade en prcisant qu'un examen approfondi et minutieux sera effectu sur l'ensemble des rapports lgitimes qu'il recevra. Aprs cela, il va s'en suivre une rponse dans les plus brefs dlais lorsqu'une menace avre sera identifie au sein desdits rapports. Si l'abus de donnes est confirm, Facebook annonce qu'un certain nombre de mesures vont tre prises notamment :

une fermeture de lapplication de la plateforme qui a commis linfraction ;
la tenue dun audit judiciaire des systmes associs, voire intenter une action en justice ;
un audit judiciaire de lentreprise qui a en charge la vente ou bien l'achat des donnes.

 Nous paierons la personne qui a signal le problme, et nous alerterons ceux que nous croyons tre affects , ajoute Facebook lors de son annonce.

Facebook invite les utilisateurs  signaler les abus de donnes remplissant le formulaire du Programme de signalement dabus de donnes.

Source : Newsroom Facebook - Data Abuse Bounty Program

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau programme de rcompense des signalements dabus de donnes ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A. : les donnes des utilisateurs collectes par l'application de quiz contenaient galement des messages privs
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain, le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux
 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A : Mark Zuckerberg fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage qu'il fera demain  son audition devant le Congrs
 ::fleche::  Scandale CA : Facebook estime  plus de 87 millions les comptes concerns par le profilage, et annonce des mesures pour mieux protger les donnes
 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg auditionn par des commissions du Congrs US, sauront-ils rester impartiaux sachant qu'ils ont reu des dons de Facebook ?

----------


## Namica

Ah bien zut alors, maintenant, c'est le client qui devra faire la chasse  ceux qui exploitent ses propres donnes, alors qu'il ne sait mme pas  qui FB les a vendues ?
Euh pardon, FB ne vend pas les donnes perso et ne les communique pas (sauf  ses filiales of course), ce sont les applis qui les volent ( l'insu du plein gr du client videmment).
Et les pixels traceurs pour tout le monde, mme ceux qui n'ont pas de compte FB (les "j'aime" sur n'importe quel premier site venu) : et bien se sont les sites qui mettent cela en oeuvre qui sont responsables, pas FB.

Ben voyons.

Tout ceci est le Big Crunch du marketing cibl sur Internet.

----------


## koyosama

Oh super de l'argent facile, ce sera pas difficile  ::P:

----------


## petitnouveau1

> Je ne trouve pas que ce soit un problme facile. C'est mme probablement l'un des plus compliqus car le langage naturel est parsem de contre-sens logiques, de nuances, de non-dits, il ne se limite pas  une langue, peut utiliser des codes propres  un groupe, etc... Dans le cas d'un discours qui se veut haineux, l'auteur peut tre d'un ct ou de l'autre de la limite acceptable. Il va de soit que cette limite est variable selon la rgion du monde o tu la considre. L'auteur peut aussi intentionnellement vouloir masquer ses intentions relles, miser sur le double sens, proposer deux niveaux de lecture, etc...


Personne ne peut dterminer cela.

Vous faites comme si a existait.

Le "discours de haine", c'est une invention. Cela n'existe pas. C'est un discours qui dplat au pouvoir en place. La libert d'expression n'est pas limite au "discours sans haine".

----------


## SofEvans

> Vous faites comme si a existait.
> 
> Le "discours de haine", c'est une invention. Cela n'existe pas.


 :8O: 

Ah bon ? Un discours de haine, je peux t'en faire un quand tu veux. Suffit de prendre quelque clichs ("les noirs sont tous des voleurs, les blancs sont racistes, les juifs sont radin, les trangers volent notre travail, ..."), de faire un bon vieux amalgame ("Tout ces gens sont pareil ...") et d'inciter  prendre des actions contre eux et bam, tu l'as ton discours haineux (servi avec supplment troll, s'il vous plat).

N'importe quel discours incitant  la haine envers une personne ou un groupe de personnes bas sur une discriminations (lgal ou pas, d'ailleurs) peut tre apparent  un discours de haine. 

Aprs, comme la quasi totalit de la communication, ce n'est pas binaire, et c'est extrmement difficile dans pas mal de cas de dire si oui ou non le discours tenu par quelqu'un est un discours haineux. Comme diabolos29 l'as dit : cela dpend des rgions, du moment o le discours est tenu, dans quel langue, etc etc
Mais cela nempche pas ce type de discours d'exister, malheureusement.

----------


## fsebbah

... supprimer son compte FaceBook.
Au minimum 2 avantages:
Eviter les pertes de donnes intempestives
Eviter les publicits 
*Et la plus importante de toute : Eviter de perdre son temps.*
Personnellement je l'ai fait il y a un an et je ne m'en porte que mieux.
Et pour contrer Google, je vous propose de suivre le projet de Gal Duval : eelo

----------


## Saverok

> Aprs, comme la quasi totalit de la communication, ce n'est pas binaire, et c'est extrmement difficile dans pas mal de cas de dire si oui ou non le discours tenu par quelqu'un est un discours haineux. Comme diabolos29 l'as dit : cela dpend des rgions, du moment o le discours est tenu, dans quel langue, etc etc
> Mais cela nempche pas ce type de discours d'exister, malheureusement.


Tout  fait et il ne faut pas oublier aussi que ce n'est pas quelque chose de fixer dans le temps.
Les civilisations et cultures voluent sans cesse.
Un discours peut tre accept / tolr  un moment donn et ne plus l'tre par la suite et inversement.

Automatiser ce type de traitement me parat impossible et mme dangereux car uniformiserai cette dfinition culturelle qui est locale et non globale mais en plus, le traitement auto provoquerai le gel de cette notion alors qu'elle volue avec son temps par essence.

----------


## hotcryx

> Ah bon ? Un discours de haine, je peux t'en faire un quand tu veux. Suffit de prendre quelque clichs ("les noirs sont tous des voleurs, les blancs sont racistes, les juifs sont radin, les trangers volent notre travail, ..."), de faire un bon vieux amalgame ("Tout ces gens sont pareil ...") et d'inciter  prendre des actions contre eux et bam, tu l'as ton discours haineux (servi avec supplment troll, s'il vous plat).
> 
> N'importe quel discours incitant  la haine envers une personne ou un groupe de personnes bas sur une discriminations (lgal ou pas, d'ailleurs) peut tre apparent  un discours de haine. 
> 
> Aprs, comme la quasi totalit de la communication, ce n'est pas binaire, et c'est extrmement difficile dans pas mal de cas de dire si oui ou non le discours tenu par quelqu'un est un discours haineux. Comme diabolos29 l'as dit : cela dpend des rgions, du moment o le discours est tenu, dans quel langue, etc etc
> Mais cela nempche pas ce type de discours d'exister, malheureusement.


Rien n'empche de faire une bauche avec des psychologues, des mots cls ressortent souvent, ainsi que les techniques. 
Suffit d'analyser des textes et c'est ce que fera l'IA.
Ensuite l'algo passe  la moulinette les infos facebook (articles, murs...) et donne une valuation. 
Si la note atteint un point critique, un oprateur analyse le texte et donne aussi son valuation. Ca passe ventuellement  un 2e larond qui dcide de cloturer ou pas.
Comme ils donneront galement leurs commentaires, cela influera les prochaines analyses puisque l'algo sera mis  jour.
Certe il faut plusieurs tapes mais c'est possible d'avoir un rsultat trs rapidement.
Rem: Google ne s'est pas cr en 1 an.  ::roll:: 
Un simple moteur de recherche  la base.

----------


## fsebbah

> Rien n'empche de faire une bauche avec des psychologues, des mots cls ressortent souvent, ainsi que les techniques. 
> Suffit d'analyser des textes et c'est ce que fera l'IA.
> Ensuite l'algo passe  la moulinette les infos facebook (articles, murs...) et donne une valuation. 
> Si la note atteint un point critique, un oprateur analyse le texte et donne aussi son valuation. Ca passe ventuellement  un 2e larond qui dcide de cloturer ou pas.
> Comme ils donneront galement leurs commentaires, cela influera les prochaines analyses puisque l'algo sera mis  jour.
> Certe il faut plusieurs tapes mais c'est possible d'avoir un rsultat trs rapidement.
> Rem: Google ne s'est pas cr en 1 an. 
> Un simple moteur de recherche  la base.


C'est ce qu'il se fait dj aujourd'hui avec pour objectif aussi d'embaucher 20 000 personnes pour analyser encore plus les contenus.
Mais sur quels critres, on revient toujours au mme problme. C'est un rseau mondial. Et ce qui pour un occidentaux peut paratre soft, cela peut-tre considr comme haineux par un oriental ou vice-versa. Sommes-nous en tant que dev amener  dvelopper des usines  gaz ?

Est-ce qu'une alarme protge mieux ma maison que le voisin qui regarde  sa fentre et remarque qu'il y a une drle de camionnette gare devant chez moi ? Ou les deux peut-tre ??

Je vous rappelle les propos de Chamath Palihapitiya, vice-prsident en charge de la croissance de l'audience de Facebook :



> D'aprs lui, les rseaux sociaux "sapent les fondamentaux du comportement des gens". "Je pense que nous avons cr des outils qui dchirent le tissu social", juge-t-il aujourd'hui, en faisant part de "son immense culpabilit",


Le problme vient du fait que Facebook "incite les gens  avoir des comportements haineux".
Et c'est toute la conception du rseau social qui nous pousse  tre scotch  nos crans qu'il convient de revoir et pour une seule raison : l'audience 
--> + de pub --> + d'argent --> + de pouvoir, etc..
Marc Zuckeberg l'a clairement dit au Snateur Amricain qui lui demandait quel est le service de Facebook : "Nous sommes l pour vendre de la pub."

----------


## Saverok

> Le problme vient du fait que Facebook "incite les gens  avoir des comportements haineux".


Tu peux expliciter stp ?
Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a dans la citation de Chamath Palihapitiya qui te permet d'affirmer une chose pareille...

Il est vrai que proportionnellement, on retrouve plus de propos ngatifs que l'inverse.
Pas mal de psy et de sociologues ont tudi le sujet et il s'avre que la conclusion est incroyablement simple, voire vidente :
Quand on est heureux / joyeux / content, on le vit, tout simplement.
Bref, quand on est bien, on le partage "en vrai" avec les gens et on ne passe pas son temps devant son PC ou son tel et de ce fait, on retrouve moins de publication et de statut  caractre positif que ngatif.

Et tjrs dans le mme type d'tude, les chercheurs se rendent compte que frquenter trop souvent les rseaux sociaux rend triste voir dpressif.
Et la raison est directement lie  la prcdente : comme lorsque les gens sont heureux, ils ne sont pas sure FB et consort, on retrouve plus de gens tristes.
Et la tristesse, comme la joie, est communicative.
Comme les gens tristes sont plus nombreux et passent plus de temps sur FB que les autres, on se retrouve  plus les "frquenter" via le rseau social et leur dprime est contagieuse.

Bref, ce n'est pas FB directement qui rend triste ou haineux mais l'utilisation que les gens en font.

----------


## petitnouveau1

> Ah bon ? Un discours de haine, je peux t'en faire un quand tu veux. Suffit de prendre quelque clichs ("les noirs sont tous des voleurs, les blancs sont racistes, les juifs sont radin, les trangers volent notre travail, ..."), de faire un bon vieux amalgame ("Tout ces gens sont pareil ...") *et d'inciter  prendre des actions contre eux* et bam, tu l'as ton discours haineux (servi avec supplment troll, s'il vous plat).


Voil : 
1) ET : condition cumulative obligatoire
2) d'INCITER : donc *un appel  faire des choses* ... et probablement pas des bisous 




> N'importe quel discours incitant  la haine envers une personne ou un groupe de personnes bas sur une discriminations (lgal ou pas, d'ailleurs) peut tre apparent  un discours de haine.


Ah maintenant ce n'est plus "un discours de haine" mais seulement "apparent".

Ce qui prouve bien que a peut tre tout et n'importe quoi, ou mme "apparent". Bref tout ce qui n'est pas inclusif/vivre ensembliste/no border sera qualifi de "un discours de haine".




> Aprs, comme la quasi totalit de la communication, ce n'est pas binaire, et c'est extrmement difficile dans pas mal de cas de dire si oui ou non le discours tenu par quelqu'un est un discours haineux. Comme diabolos29 l'as dit : cela dpend des rgions, du moment o le discours est tenu, dans quel langue, etc etc
> Mais cela nempche pas ce type de discours d'exister, malheureusement.


Est-ce que le fait de dire que les Chinois ont un rapport assez particulier avec l'hygine est "un discours de haine"?

----------


## diabolos29

> Ce qui prouve bien que a peut tre tout et n'importe quoi, ou mme "apparent". Bref tout ce qui n'est pas inclusif/vivre ensembliste/no border sera qualifi de "un discours de haine".


L dessus, je te rpondrai que c'est par ce genre d'argument que les partis extrmistes font leur beurre, en tentant de faire passer leurs ides les plus nausabondes pour de simple opinions aussi neutres que possible. Comme je l'cris plus haut, la haine avance parfois masque...

Tant que j'y suis, nous sommes toujours plusieurs  attendre les sources relatives  tes commentaires prcdents. Merci de nous clairer sur ce point car ces sources t'ont t plusieurs fois demandes.

----------


## Felykanku

Nous sommes dans un monde o les dgts causs par l'absence d'thique et une dontologie du travail bcle d'avance tentent de rattraper les erreurs du pass. Ce qui est vrai. c'est que nul n'est peut plus vivre sans ce monde de mdias en ligne qui peut de manire gnrale influer sur notre vie

----------


## hotcryx

Comme je l'ai dj dit: en passant par une tape automatise (IA...) et une tape humaine ont dtermine rapidement le caractre des discours de haine. 

Ajoutons  cela le fait que des gens (utilisateurs classiques de FB) qui lisent ces contenus, peuvent galement ragir et flager en disant que c'est probablement haineux.

Ajoutons  cela des utilisateurs cls FB "key users" comme les bons gros testeurs/acheteurs d'Amazon qui valuent des articles.

----------


## fsebbah

> Tu peux expliciter stp ?


Je te renvoie  un autre article qui dtaille mieux mes propos.
Maintenant j'avais lu dans un article en fvrier ce que j'ai crit plus haut. 
Si ton fil d'information est du genre ppre, tu n'iras pas le consulter. En revanche si o y insre des news qui peuvent "exciter" ton attention de faon plus ou moins forte alors forcment tu n'auras de cette  te connecter. 
Encore une autre citation qui date de NoDcembre 2017 o Facebook prtend que depuis que Chamath Palihapitiya a quitt l'entreprise, ils ont volu pour contribuer au bien-tre des gens.

Je suis convaincu que Facebook utilise depuis longtemps l'IA  mauvais escient et ils ne sont pas les seuls.
Et nous sommes convaincus que dans d'autres domaines l'IA est tout  fait approprie.

----------


## petitnouveau1

> L dessus, je te rpondrai que c'est par ce genre d'argument que les partis extrmistes font leur beurre, en tentant de faire passer leurs ides les plus nausabondes pour de simple opinions aussi neutres que possible. Comme je l'cris plus haut, la haine avance parfois masque...


Charabia typique. Une opinion est une opinion. Elle n'est ni neutre ni non neutre.

La haine de qui de quoi? Dire "leurs ides les plus nausabondes" n'est pas de la haine peut-tre? Il me semble que si, et que tu as un discours de haine.




> Tant que j'y suis, nous sommes toujours plusieurs  attendre les sources relatives  tes commentaires prcdents. Merci de nous clairer sur ce point car ces sources t'ont t plusieurs fois demandes.


Des sources pour ce qui est de notorit publique, que l'administration Obama (qui est toujours en place) est la pire de l'histoire des USA?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La justice irlandaise demande  la CJUE d'analyser la lgalit des transferts de donnes de Facebook aux tats-Unis*
*Facebook a jusqu'au 30 avril pour faire appel * 

Dans le cadre d'une bataille juridique de cinq ans impliquant Max Schrems, activiste autrichien pour la protection de la vie prive, la Haute Cour irlandaise a officiellement pos une srie de onze questions  la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne (CJUE) afin de dterminer s'il est lgal, en vertu du droit europen, que Facebook transfre rgulirement des donnes d'utilisateurs aux tats-Unis. 

Les transferts de donnes transfrontaliers font partie intgrante de l'activit des entreprises, que ce soit  des fins de ressources humaines, de transactions par carte de crdit ou de stockage des historiques de navigation, mais le transfert de donnes gnre des incertitudes sur les mcanismes juridiques.

Le document de cinq pages de la Haute Cour demande  la Cour de justice de l'UE si Privacy Shield (lensemble des rgles actuelles en vigueur rgissant ces transferts), en vertu duquel les entreprises certifient qu'elles respectent la lgislation europenne en matire de protection des donnes lorsqu'elles transfrent des donnes aux tats-Unis, signifie que les tats-Unis assurent un niveau de protection adquat.

Il faut rappeler que la lgislation de l'UE sur la protection des donnes interdit le transfert de donnes personnelles vers un pays o la protection de la vie prive est inadquate.

Facebook a jusqu'au 30 avril pour dposer une demande pour bloquer cette procdure. Paul Gallagher, un avocat de lentreprise amricaine, a dclar qu'il envisageait de demander un dlai ou un ventuel recours.


Si la CJUE se prononce contre Facebook, cela pourrait provoquer une raction de nombreuses grandes enseignes technologiques amricaines qui pourraient tout faire pour viter dtre dans la mme position que Facebook.  l'heure actuelle, les utilisateurs europens de Twitter, Google et Facebook ont leurs donnes saisies dans leur pays d'origine, mais les donnes sont traites et/ou stockes par les socits mres amricaines.

Comme l'a not la juge Caroline Costello dans le document :  [Schrems] dclare que ses donnes personnelles sont transmises par Facebook  Facebook Inc. aux tats-Unis d'Amrique o ses donnes sont traites. Facebook Inc. est tenue de mettre ses donnes personnelles  la disposition et/ou de les divulguer aux autorits des tats-Unis telles que, par exemple, la National Security Agency (NSA) et le Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). Il allgue qu'il n'existe aucun recours juridictionnel permettant  la personne concerne de prendre les mesures appropries pour protger ses droits en matire de donnes personnelles. 

Facebook Ireland Limited  Dublin aurait t cr en grande partie pour des raisons doptimisation fiscale.

Dans une dclaration envoye aux journalistes, Schrems semblait optimiste quant  la dcision de la CJUE de se prononcer en sa faveur.

 En termes simples, la loi amricaine exige que Facebook aide la NSA avec une surveillance de masse et la lgislation europenne l'interdit , a-t-il crit.  Comme Facebook est soumis aux deux juridictions, ils se sont retrouvs dans un dilemme juridique qu'ils ne peuvent pas rsoudre  long terme  moins qu'ils ne divisent le service en deux ou abandonnent l'vasion fiscale en Irlande.  

Ce diffrend, vieux de plusieurs annes, est particulirement accentu dans le contexte actuel o Facebook est sous surveillance aprs qu'il est apparu que les informations personnelles de 87 millions d'utilisateurs, principalement aux tats-Unis, ont pu tre partages de manire inapproprie avec le cabinet de conseil politique Cambridge Analytica.

Cette affaire a pris une telle proportion que le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, sest vu contraint  des jours dinterrogatoire devant les lgislateurs amricains. En outre, le nouveau rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes de l'UE, RGPD, devrait entrer en vigueur fin mai. Dans un tel contexte, Facebook sait bien quil sera sous les feux des projecteurs.

Sources : Reuters, demande transmise  la CJUE

----------


## diabolos29

> Des sources pour ce qui est de notorit publique, que l'administration Obama (qui est toujours en place) est la pire de l'histoire des USA?


Et o pourrait-on trouver une analyse pertinente de cette nime affirmation de ta part ?

----------


## Rokhn

> Et o pourrait-on trouver une analyse pertinente de cette nime affirmation de ta part ?


C'est de "notorit publique", pas besoin de sources si ?

----------


## VivienD

> C'est de "notorit publique", pas besoin de sources si ?


Dans la "notorit publique", on trouve (souvent) des rumeurs, infondes ou non. Mieux vaut donc fournir les sources pour qu'on puisse sparer le bon grain de l'ivraie et avoir un dbat bas sur des informations vrifiables et avres.

----------


## Rokhn

> Dans la "notorit publique", on trouve (souvent) des rumeurs, infondes ou non. Mieux vaut donc fournir les sources pour qu'on puisse sparer le bon grain de l'ivraie et avoir un dbat bas sur des informations vrifiables et avres.


C'tait du sarcasme  ::lol::  C'est pour a qu'on demande les sources depuis le dbut mais apparemment c'est difficile de rendre une information, qui vient du Gorafi ou autre site bidon, crdible...

----------


## Coriolan

*L'audition de Mark Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain a rvl un PDG dconcert*
*Le patron de Facebook aurait-il tromp les lus amricains ?*

Cette semaine, le patron de Facebook sest rendu  Washington pour affronter les snateurs et dputs amricains et tenter tant bien que mal de rpondre  leurs questions concernant les bavures du rseau social lies  la protection des donnes prives.

Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook

Comment a t la performance de Mark Zuckerberg ? Les points de vue divergent. Les investisseurs en tout cas ont sembl apprcier la performance du PDG lors de laudition, surtout devant le Snat amricain. En bourse, Facebook a ralis sa meilleure sance depuis deux ans. 

Mais tout le monde ne partage pas cet avis,  vrai dire, certains pensent mme que Mark Zuckerberg a volontairement tromp les dputs amricains tandis que dautres pensent que le PDG ignore tout sur la socit quil a fonde. 




Devant le Congrs, Zuckerberg sest montr incapable de rpondre  des questions sur des aspects fondamentaux de Facebook et sa politique de confidentialit. En ralit, laudition du PDG au Congrs peut tre rsume en une srie dexcuses sous prtexte dignorance des dtails. Ainsi, Zuckerberg a russi le pari de passer au Capitol Hill prs de dix heures sans apporter quoi que ce soit au public.  

Mme lorsquon lui a demand si Facebook a men des discussions internes pour informer les 87 millions dutilisateurs affects par le scandale Cambridge Analytica, le PDG a rpondu :  De manire gnrale, je ne sais pas sil y a eu des discussions  Facebook parce que je ntais pas impliqu,  et finalement  je ne me rappelle pas davoir men une discussion de ce type. 

Et pour rpondre  la question si des employs de Facebook ont t impliqus dans le travail de Cambridge Analytica, Mark Zuckerberg sest content encore une fois de nier toute connaissance des faits. 

Durant certains moments, Zuckerberg sest montr confus et a sembl ignorer des dtails que tout le monde sait et qui sont expliqus dans le site mme du rseau social. Lorsquun snateur lui a demand sil peut confirmer que  Facebook peut traquer lactivit de navigation des utilisateurs, mme lorsquils ne sont pas connects  Facebook,  le PDG a rpondu,  Snateur, je voudrais quon obtienne des informations exactes, alors il serait probablement judicieux de contacter mon quipe aprs.  

Difficile de croire que le PDG de Facebook ignore les dtails entourant cette question pourtant simple et dont la rponse est affiche sur le site de Facebook :  Si vous tes dconnects ou vous navez pas de compte Facebook, et vous visitez un site web avec le bouton Jaime ou un autre plugin social, votre navigateur nous envoie un ensemble plus limit de donnes. 

Zuckerberg a rpondu de mme sur la question si Facebook traque les utilisateurs  travers dautres appareils (comme leur smartphone ou leur tablette). Le PDG a rpondu quil ntait pas sr de la rponse. Pourtant, le site de Facebook explique clairement que cest lun des avantages de la plateforme par rapport  la concurrence, c'est de traquer les utilisateurs sur plusieurs appareils de manire prcise et ils expliquent mme comment se fait ce tracking. 

Ces rponses vasives ont continu de plus belle pendant plusieurs occasions, de telle faon que certains observateurs moins gnreux pourraient les qualifier de mensonges. En treize occasions, Zuckerberg a demand aux snateurs de contacter son quipe pour avoir des rponses. 

Mais au Congrs amricain, une reprsentante dmocrate a t moins impressionne par lattitude de Zuckerberg et a remis en cause son refus de se comporter comme lunique patron de Facebook depuis sa cration en 2004.

Zuckerberg a-t-il choisi dlibrment de mentir aux lus amricains ? Ou bien il ignore rellement comment fonctionne la machine quil a aid  crer et qui est devenue indispensable  prs de deux milliards de terriens. Certains pensent que Zuckerberg sest beaucoup loign des affaires de tous les jours de Facebook, et quen tant que PDG, il a dlgu la direction de lentreprise  Sheryl Sandberg, la COO de la socit. Cet argument est dautant plus vrai lorsquon sait que Zuckerberg sest en quelque sorte dsengag de Facebook pour se consacrer  dautres activits, comme le fait quil a dcid de faire un tour aux tats-Unis.

Bien que mal informes sur les techniques de publicit numriques, les attaques des snateurs et des dputs amricains ont tourn  lhumiliation du patron de Facebook. Certes sa performance a t applaudie par la bourse et certains observateurs, aprs tout, il ne sest pas effondr sous la pression, et le Congrs amricain nest pas sur le point ddicter de nouvelles rgles qui devraient affecter le modle conomique de Facebook. Mais si le rseau social  traverse rellement une priode de vaste changement philosophique , comment va-t-il sautorguler et rsoudre ses problmes de protection de donnes prives ? Autant de questions dont les rponses sont peut-tre mconnues au PDG ou bien il na pas lintention de les partager avec le public. En consquence, on ne peut que se demander si Mark Zuckerberg est capable de diriger une compagnie aussi tentaculaire.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'audition de Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain a t un succs ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il a dlibrment tromp les lus amricains ? Ou bien il est dpass par les faits ?


*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La CJUE va analyser la lgalit des transferts de donnes de Facebook aux tats-Unis, Facebook a jusqu'au 30 avril pour faire appel
 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A. : Facebook lance  Data Abuse Bounty  pour rcompenser les signalements d'abus de donnes, les primes peuvent atteindre 40 000 $ USD

----------


## VivienD

> C'tait du sarcasme  [...]


_Mea culpa_, mais une piqre de rappel ne me semble pas superflue.

----------


## hotcryx

> C'tait du sarcasme  C'est pour a qu'on demande les sources depuis le dbut mais apparemment c'est difficile de rendre une information, qui vient du Gorafi ou autre site bidon, crdible...


Et tu crois srieusement que les journalistes disent toute la vrit?

La bonne blague.

----------


## Rokhn

> Et tu crois srieusement que les journalistes disent toute la vrit?
> 
> La bonne blague.


Et tu crois vraiment que les "journalistes indpendant" de tes sites aux sources discutables disent toute la vrit ?

C'est un cercle sans fin ton raisonnement... Cela n'empche que je prfre placer ma confiance envers PLUSIEURS sources qui appuient leurs infos avec des sources viables et/ou par des gens qui ont fait un minimum de recherche plutt que des "scientifiques" auto-proclam illumins  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Et tu crois srieusement que les journalistes disent toute la vrit?
> 
> La bonne blague.


Pour savoir si c'est vrai ou pas, faudrait dj qu'on ait l'ombre d'une source  partir de laquelle discuter...

Surtout que si c'est de "notorit publique", cela ne devrait pas tre trs difficile de retrouver les sources o il a lu a, car elles doivent tre nombreuses.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour savoir si c'est vrai ou pas, faudrait dj qu'on ait l'ombre d'une source  partir de laquelle discuter...
> 
> Surtout que si c'est de "notorit publique", cela ne devrait pas tre trs difficile de retrouver les sources o il a lu a, car elles doivent tre nombreuses.


surtout que si il n'avait pas parl de gazage, aprs tout, Obama a bien ordonn des frappes de drones, et certaines ont tap des civils, donc a aurait pu tre vrai, en tordant un peu. Mais je n'ai jamais, au grand jamais, entendu parl de gazages de la part d'Obama(et je me suis fad quelques trumpistes, pas du genre  oublier de taper sur Obama). Donc, effectivement, pour la "notorit publique", on repassera.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook se retire de la campagne qui s'oppose au Consumer Privacy Act de Californie,*
*qui veut restreindre la vente des donnes de l'utilisateur * 

Facebook a rcemment fait quipe avec Google, Comcast, AT&T et Verizon afin de sopposer  une loi sur la vie prive dont lapplication est envisage en Californie. Les cinq entreprises ont donn chacune 200 000 $ pour crer un fonds de 1 million de dollars afin de bloquer la California Consumer Privacy Act qui pourrait faire lobjet dune tude en novembre 2018. 

Si elle est approuve, cette loi fournirait aux consommateurs le pouvoir de demander :
qu'une entreprise lui divulgue les informations quelle a collectes sur lui/elle ;qu'une entreprise divulgue des informations sur la faon dont les renseignements personnels du consommateur ont t vendus ou divulgus et  qui ;qu'une entreprise ne vende ni ne divulgue pas des renseignements personnels du consommateur.
Pour un consommateur exerant lun ou lensemble de ces droits potentiels, le projet de loi prvoit que lentreprise ne le traite pas diffremment des autres consommateurs par reprsailles.

La mesure permettrait galement aux consommateurs de poursuivre des entreprises pour des failles dans la scurit pouvant porter atteinte  leurs informations personnelles ou pour d'autres violations des dispositions de l'initiative.

Cependant, comme Facebook essuie les retombes de latteinte  la vie prive affectant plus de 87 millions d'utilisateurs, le rseau social a dcid dabandonner son opposition publique  la loi propose sur la vie prive. Par consquent, il ne va donc plus fournir dargent pour soutenir cette initiative.


Bien entendu, cela ne signifie en aucun cas que Facebook est en train de soutenir ce projet de loi, mais le promoteur dudit projet voit ce retrait comme une victoire :

 Nous sommes heureux que Facebook ait abandonn son opposition  la California Consumer Privacy Act. Maintenant qu'ils ont vu l'erreur de leur manuvre, nous esprons qu'ils vont travailler avec nous de manire proactive pour protger les informations personnelles de tous les Californiens, et nous soutenir publiquement et financirement , a dclar le promoteur de l'initiative, Alastair Mactaggart. 

Et de continuer en disant  Nous croyons que tous les consommateurs mritent les droits fondamentaux dcrits dans notre initiative. Nous appelons les socits restantes qui ont contribu au Super PAC, qui soppose  cette mesure de bon sens, darrter leur opposition. Google, AT&T, Verizon et Comcast : si vous ne vendez pas nos informations personnelles, pourquoi dpensez-vous un million de dollars pour vous opposer  nous ? Les lecteurs appuient massivement cette mesure, et la protection des consommateurs n'est pas seulement une bonne dcision commerciale, mais la bonne chose  faire. Il est temps d'arrter les affaires comme d'habitude et de prendre la bonne dcision.  

Dans une dclaration, Facebook a confirm avoir retir son appui  lopposition :  Nous avons pris cette mesure afin de concentrer nos efforts pour soutenir des mesures raisonnables de protection de la vie prive en Californie , a dclar un porte-parole de Facebook. Lentreprise a dclar quelle na pas dinformations supplmentaires  offrir pour le moment. Et quand lui a t pose la question de savoir si elle comptait retirer les fonds quelle a placs en fvrier dans cette initiative, elle na pas donn de rponse.

Sous le feu des projecteurs pour la faon dont elle recueille et utilise les donnes des consommateurs, Facebook ne va probablement plus travailler plus activement pour sopposer  cette proposition de loi sur la vie prive en Californie.

Du ct du comit dopposition, un porte-parole a dclar par courriel :  Facebook n'a PAS abandonn son opposition  cette mesure. Facebook est persuad quelle est "dfectueuse et continue de s'y opposer, mais la socit a simplement abandonn officiellement sa participation  la campagne "non. 

Le comit a galement dclar :  Il n'est pas surprenant que les partisans de la California Consumer Privacy Act cherchent  dtourner l'attention de leur initiative profondment errone qui nuira normment  l'conomie californienne sans protger la vie prive de quiconque. 

Des propos qui ont t confirms par courriel par un porte-parole de Facebook :  Nous pensons que l'initiative est dfectueuse et nous esprons que l'Assemble lgislative laborera une solution solide pour donner aux consommateurs le droit de savoir quelle information est recueillie et la capacit de dcider si leur information peut tre vendue.   

Sources : comit d'opposition (participations), information sur le projet de loi, dclaration Alastair, Kqed, BI

----------


## weed

Il me font rire ces amricains. Il a fallu qu'il y ait un scandale pour que les amricains se rveillent et disent que Facebook gardent un peu trop d'information. 
Les amricains friands de Google Now, ils vont tomb de haut quand il apprendront que Google n'est pas blanc comme neige avec leur panoplie de service en essayant de recouper le maximum d'informations de leurs diffrents services pour avoir des informations toujours beaucoup plus prcises : Google Now/Home/Chromecast/Waze (ou Gmap)/Gmail/Google Search

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Hastag #deleteFacebook : quel impact depuis lclatement du scandale Cambridge Analytica ?*
*De rcentes statistiques donnent des pistes*

Avec laffaire Cambridge Analytica sur les bras, Facebook fait face au pire des scandales depuis sa cration en 2004. Les rvlations lies  la fuite massive des donnes de 87 millions dutilisateurs de par le monde dont 2,7 millions en Europe ont dbouch sur une norme campagne #deleteFacebook sur de nombreuses plateformes en ligne, y compris au sein du rseau social lui-mme.

Y faisant suite, Cher, une actrice et chanteuse amricaine a annonc la suppression de son compte Facebook. Elon Musk lui a embot le pas quelques jours plus tard avec le retrait de ses socits SpaceX et Tesla de la plateforme du gant des rseaux sociaux. Depuis, le phnomne a, semble-t-il, pris de lampleur. 

Primo, dans lintention de passer  lacte comme le rvle un sondage de la socit qui met lapplication Blind  la disposition des employs de la Tech aux USA. Sur un total de 2600 rpondants (sur une priode de cinq jours allant du 20 au 25 mars dernier), 31 % ont exprim leur intention de se dfaire de leur compte Facebook. En substance, il sagit de 50 % des employs de Microsoft, 38 % de ceux issus de Google, 2 % chez Facebook, etc. pour ne citer que ces trois entreprises. Teamblind a publi un graphe rcapitulatif des rpartitions.


Secundo, lorsquon jette un il aux rsultats dun autre sondage men par Techpinion, une plateforme en ligne qui publie quotidiennement des opinions sur lindustrie de la Tech tasunienne. Lenqute de cette dernire a port sur un chantillon de 1000 Amricains tris sur le volet pour que tous les genres et ges soient reprsents au mieux. Daprs ce que rapporte la firme danalyse, 9 % des participants disent avoir supprim leur compte Facebook ; un chiffre qui, ramen  lchelle de tout le pays, voudrait dire qu date, le rseau social enregistre 19,2 millions de dsertions (le nombre total de comptes Facebook est estim  214 millions pour les USA seulement). 

Possible ? Il ne sagit l que dune projection. Toutefois, les rsultats de ces deux enqutes sont rvlateurs de la perte de crdibilit croissante du rseau social auprs des utilisateurs ; un fait qui rejoint un autre chiffre du sondage de Techpinion : 28 % des participants  lenqute ont dclar quils nont mme jamais eu confiance en Facebook. 

En France, ce sont plus de 200 000 possesseurs de comptes qui sont concerns par les fuites de donnes dans le cadre du scandale Cambridge Analytica. Difficile dimaginer que dans le cas de ce pays galement la situation na pas gnr son lot de dus.  ceux-l, on prescrit cette excellente vido en franais qui montre comment supprimer son compte.




*Sources*

teamblind

techpinions

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces chiffres ?

 ::fleche::  Est-il possible que 19,2 millions de comptes Facebook aient t supprims  date ? Si oui, quelle alternative srieuse pour tous ces utilisateurs ?

 ::fleche::  Disposez-vous d'un compte Facebook ? Si oui, pour quelle raison continuez-vous d'en faire usage ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica aurait fait du profilage de 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook pour influer sur les lections US et le vote du Brexit 

 ::fleche::  Aprs le congrs, c'est au tour de la FTC de lancer une enqute sur Facebook, Sur la fuite massive de donnes utilises pour un profilage 

 ::fleche::  L'un des fondateurs de WhatsApp appelle  quitter Facebook suite au scandale li  la fuite massive de donnes utilises pour un profilage

----------


## weed

Je n'y crois pas du tout. Ils prvoient mais j'ai d'normes doutes qu'ils passent  l'action. Malheureusement Facebook est trop rentr dans les moeurs, il n'y a pas vraiment d'alternative en terme de contenu. 

Sur Facebook, il y a plusieurs types d'utilisations : 
- utilisation active, ceux qui donnent des informations sur eux en postant des photos. Il ne faut surtout pas oubli aussi les assoc, les prod qui prsent leurs produits de leur marque en tout genre/secteur/sport, les troupes de thatres, les groupes de musiques, les sportifs y compris les sports peu mdiatis .. 
- utilisation passive, ceux qui viennent  la pioche aux info


Si ces personnes quittent FB, est ce qu'ils vont rejoindre un autre rseau social en compensation ? 
Est ce que les diffuseurs d'informations vont russir  faire migrer leurs abonnes vers une autre plateforme ?

Ce serait chouette qu'une partie migrent vers un rseau plus sain comme Diaspora, mais quelques doutes qu'ils vont prendre le risque. Malheureusement nous sommes  la course  l'audience et migrer vers autre chose, c'est un risque. Donc quelque soit les scandales, je ne pense pas que Facebook ait  s'inquiter. Tout le monde est dpendant de Facebook pour diffuser de l'information. 

Prsentation rapide de Diaspora

----------


## Madmac

Moi n'ont plus, parce que cela forceraient les gens  abandonner des rseautages existants (parent, groupe d'ami, membre de club). Par contre, la frquentation va se rduire encore plus. Et cela va tre aussi dsastreux pour leur finance que l'abandon pur et simple.

----------


## Charly88

Exactement, le dbat actuel et la question pose sont striles tant que FB a un monopole de facto parce que "tout le monde y est". 
Dans bien des rgions du monde, FB tient carrment lieu d'internet, les entreprises-asso-etc ne grant leur activit et communication que sur FB, sans site ou blog propre.

Nous pouvons perdre notre temps  discuter de leur gestion des donnes (tout en exigeant que a reste gratuit, faut pas pousser non plus), le seul dbat qui serait utile est : comment peut-on dsolidariser Facebook et consorts de l'essentiel du contenu-cl : 
- identifiant unique de l'utilisateur (= l'adresse email)
- liste de contacts/"amis"
- liste des entits auxquelles on est abonn : news, fan-club de foot
- texte-photo-vido posts par l'utilisateur
... Et c'est dj pas mal.

Si demain, je peux accder via une interface centralise et mme avec quelques limitations,  ces mmes donnes par autre chose que FB, sans avoir  convaincre mes contacts de me suivre ou faire des manips herculennes, alors oui, a va dmnager en masse. Autrement...

----------


## Coriolan

*Facebook revient sur la question de la collecte de donnes*
*Et admet traquer les internautes non utilisateurs du rseau social*

Une semaine aprs laudition de Mark Zuckerberg devant le Snat et le Congrs amricains, Facebook a publi sur son blog lundi un texte donnant plus de clarifications aux questions auxquels le patron de la socit a t incapable de rpondre.

Parmi ces questions qui fchent, la tendance de Facebook  traquer les internautes, mme ceux qui ne sont pas inscrits sur le rseau social. En ralit, cette question a pendant des annes fait couler beaucoup dencre,  tel point que le rseau social a t contraint de mettre un terme  cette pratique en Belgique. a a t donc une surprise de voir le PDG de Facebook incapable de donner des dtails sur cette question.


Sans surprise, David Baser, un responsable  produit  du groupe, a en quelque sorte confirm ce que le public savait dj : Facebook traque les visiteurs de sites web ou les applications qui utilisent certains de ses outils  marketing , mme quand ils ne sont pas connects ou nont pas de compte Facebook, le rseau social collecte certaines de leurs informations : ladresse IP, le type de navigateur utilis, le systme dexploitation et le site visit.

Baser a expliqu que ce tracking des non-utilisateurs de Facebook ne sert qu' amliorer la fonctionnalit et les services de Facebook. Pour les plugins sociaux de la plateforme et Facebook Login, la collecte des adresses IP, les informations sur le navigateur et systme dexploitation, ainsi que le site visit permettent de sassurer que ces services fonctionnent de faon optimale :  savoir votre adresse IP nous permet denvoyer le bouton jaime  votre navigateur et nous aide  lafficher dans votre langue,  a crit Baser. Toutefois, les sites web et les applications doivent informer les internautes  qu'ils collectent des informations et qu'ils les partagent avec nous, et qu'ils vous en demandent l'autorisation , explique galement David Baser.

Mais quen est-il des informations collectes pour la publicit ? Quand des annonceurs choisissent dajouter le code Facebook Pixel  leurs sites web, ils pourront recevoir des statistiques sur le nombre de personnes qui ont vu leurs publicits, mme sils les ont affiches sur un appareil diffrent. Autrement dit, Facebook collecte des donnes pour le compte des annonceurs, qui pourront par la suite recibler certains visiteurs avec une audience personnalise.

Les annonceurs peuvent diffuser les publicits en dehors de Facebook, grce  son propre outil marketing. L encore, quand un internaute clique sur une pub, Facebook rcolte certaines informations.

Les autres outils de Facebook incluent Facebook Analytics et Facebook Audience Network :

 Facebook Analytics fournit aux sites web et applications des donnes sur comment ils sont utiliss. Les adresses IP nous aident  lister les pays o les gens utilisent une application. Le navigateur et systme dexploitation nous permettent de donner aux dveloppeurs des informations sur les plateformes utilises pour accder  leurs applications. Les cookies nous aident  compter le nombre de visiteurs uniques. Les cookies nous permettent aussi de reconnatre les visiteurs qui utilisent Facebook pour que nous puissions fournir des informations dmographiques comme lge et le genre des gens utilisant lapplication. 

Quant  Facebook Audience Network, cet outil permet de lier les sites non Facebook et les applications avec les annonceurs du rseau social. L encore, Facebook informe que les donnes sont collectes pour des raisons techniques, pour savoir quels s et systmes dexploitation vont afficher une publicit. Facebook cherche aussi  savoir si un internaute utilise Facebook, sinon il aura droit  une annonce l'encourageant  sinscrire sur le rseau social.

Facebook nest pas forcment la seule entreprise qui rcolte des donnes, comme la tenu  mentionner David Baser, dautres socits comme Google et Twitter ont bti leur empire et business model sur cette pratique. Cest que maintenant aprs le scandale de Cambridge Analytica que le public commence  se rendre compte de lampleur du phnomne. Pour le moment, ceux qui dsirent prserver leur confidentialit nont qu bloquer les cookies de Facebook.

Source : blog Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Facebook s'en va loin avec le tracking des internautes ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il faudra adopter plus de rgulations pour mettre un terme  cette pratique ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'application imminente du RGPD pourra-t-elle mettre  mal le service WHOIS ? Oui, selon l'ICANN, qui demande un moratoire pour mieux se prparer
 ::fleche::  Hastag #deleteFacebook : quel impact depuis l'clatement du scandale Cambridge Analytica ? De rcentes statistiques donnent des pistes

----------


## Namica

> Tant va la cruche  l'eau, qu' la fin elle se brise.


(Honte aux ignorants qui clament navement qu'il suffit de ne pas utiliser FB.)

FB a cass le modle des marketeux. Chez eux, Zuckerberg est dsormais un paria. Grace / cause de/ lui, le marketing cibl est mort.
Mme si FB subsitera, les outils pour lutter contre le pistage sont l et vont tre de plus en plus utiliss.
Les autres filiales de FB vont y passer aussi. Ainsi que les autres GAFAM + Tweeter. Yahoo, etc. Mme Apple qui a essay de prendre les devants avec une dclaration trs maladroite (voir tim-cook-pense-pistage-publicites-ligne-effrayant et ma rponse).
Les gros morceaux, ce seront Google & Microsoft.
J'espre que l'Union europenne va rcolter quelques milliards d'amendes. Leurs politiques de collecte de donnes et *l'utilisation qui en est faite* va devoir tre revue.
Ensuite, j'aimerais bien que les lobbies des publicitaires soient  leur tour sur la sellette.

Je n'ai rien contre le marketing honnte. Mais j'ai peine  croire qu'il existe. La plupart du temps l'acheteur est un peu dup quelque part. Il est loin le temps ou j'tudiais mon Philip Kotler.
Et pour la publicit cible, non seulement elle m'insupporte, mais elle est nuisible. Quid du suivi qui serait fait de mon identit si ma vieille voisine me demande de me renseigner sur Internet concernant le cancer de la prostate de son mari ? Et puis que moi, je recherche une assurance vie ou dcs ? Aux U.S. je suis cuit, je serai dans un profil  risque pour les assurances en ligne.

Dans nos pays europens, *en thorie,* l'exploitation de ce type de donnes est interdit. Qu'en est-il en ralit ? Pourquoi les sites de sant on-line (doctissimo ou autres) collectent-ils nos donnes ?
Ou pourquoi permettent-ils  des tiers : FB, Google ou autres de collecter nos donnes sur leur site ? C'est pas moi, c'est eux ? Pas d'accord avec vos "J'aime", "Google Analytics" (G.A.) et autres traceurs daudience. Ce faisant vous communiquez mes donnes  des tiers sans que j'en soit averti ni que j'y aie consenti et alors que ce n'est pas indispensable au fonctionnement de votre site puisque vous pouvez parfaitement traiter vous-mme vos propres logs de votre serveur.
Qu'en font-ils rellement ? A qui les revendent-ils ? Permettent-ils le suivi de site en site avec des outils tels ceux de FB ou de G.A. ?
Le mkt cibl sur internet c'est de la dictature, du viol.

Voir la page trs intressant de la quadrature du net : Lobbies_on_ePrivacy
Sa lecture est difiante. Elle dmontre la ncessit du RGPD (GDPR in english) malgr hlas ses compromis et dfauts, ainsi que la difficult d'arriver  ce rsultat mme minime.
Extrait :



> Beaucoup de grands mythes furent crs pendant la grande bataille de lobbying autour du Rglement ePrivacy, et le secteur publicitaire y a contribu de manire dcisive: contrairement  leur propos, le Rglement ne vise pas  interdire le modle commercial de la pub dans son ensemble. Au contraire (et malheureusement), il n'affecte pas la plupart des formes de publicit, mais exclusivement celles bases sur des systmes de pistage. Peut-tre le plus virulent dans son lobbying, le secteur publicitaire est majoritairement reprsent par IAB (Interactive Advertising Bureau), puissant lobby des rgies publicitaires et fervent dfenseur du modle conomique actuel du web.


L'IAB, ce sont des entubeurs jsuistiques de premire concernant votre vie prive. Allez lire l'article de la quadrature du net, a vaut la peine.

Mais bien sur la bataille pour le respect de la vie prive n'est pas finie, elle ne le sera sans doute jamais.
tonnamment, merci  Mark Zuckerberg & Cambridge Analytica : plus que n'importe qu'elle autre action d'information, ils ont permit de conscientiser un trs large public  ce problme.
Et ce n'est pas finit. L, on a sans doute atteint une masse critique pour aller plus loin dans les enqutes, les sanctions et les rglementations *des deux cts de l'atlantique* car en effet, le Snat amricain semble assez remont contre Mark Zuckerberg. Il y a de la rglementation dans l'air  l'ouest.

----------


## BlueScreenJunky

> Et pour la publicit cible, non seulement elle m'insupporte, mais elle est nuisible. Quid du suivi qui serait fait de mon identit si ma vieille voisine me demande de me renseigner sur Internet concernant le cancer de la prostate de son mari ? Et puis que moi, je recherche une assurance vie ou dcs ? Aux U.S. je suis cuit, je serai dans un profil  risque pour les assurances en ligne.


Pour ma part je pense au contraire que la publicit cible est l'avenir, et qu'il est aberrant en 2018 que quand j'allume la tl (qui passe pourtant par IP chez moi), on me serve des publicits pour des couches culottes, des croquettes pour chien, et des pneumatiques alors que je n'ai ni enfant ni chien ni voiture...

A mon avis la solution au problme de l'identit peut-tre rgl non pas en essayant de protger l'internaute du traquage (qui sera fait d'une manire ou d'un autre, plus ou moins anonymement), mais en lui permettant d'en prendre le contrle. Chacun pourrait avoir un espace o sont centralises toutes les donnes collectes, chaque service (rseau sociaux, rgies publicitaires, administrations, boutique physique ou en ligne) pouvant aller enrichir ce profil et accder aux informations que l'internaute a bien voulu rendre accessibles.
Cela permettrait un traquage beaucoup plus efficace entre les diffrents sites et services qui pourraient partager l'information, tout en permettant  l'utilisateur de choisir quelles donnes il souhaite rendre accessibles (voire mme  quels services quelles donnes doivent-tre accessibles), de corriger les donnes errones ou qu'il ne souhaite pas voir apparatre, ou d'ajouter lui-mme des informations pertinentes  son sujet.

----------


## datalandia

> Pour ma part je pense au contraire que la publicit cible est l'avenir, et qu'il est aberrant en 2018 que quand j'allume la tl (qui passe pourtant par IP chez moi), on me serve des publicits pour des couches culottes, des croquettes pour chien, et des pneumatiques alors que je n'ai ni enfant ni chien ni voiture...
> .


mais justement la pub vas essayer de te donner envie d'acheter un chien, une voiture et enfant.
Si tu as dj tous sa lintrt de la pub st limit, le but d'avoir plus de nouveau consommateur pas forcment des consommateurs qui change de marque de voitures/croquettes.


il faut donner envie au consommateur en lui vendant des produits de reve.
je travaille sur le sujet, c'est bien plus compliqu que de lui vendre des produits en rapport avec ces habitudes de consommation, il faut deviner quelle message le fera passer  la caisse pas quel produit.

tu dis que tu ne veut pas de chien/enfant, moi je dis qu'une pub personnaliser de 30 secondes doit pouvoir te faire changer d'avis.
L'avenir se sera donc toujours des pubs qui n'ont rien a voir avec tes envies mais se serons des pubs qui arriverons a exciter ton cerveau (ou ton appareil reproducteur pour certain produit  ::): )

si tu aime les western on te fera des pub de voitures/chien/enfant reprenant les schmas des western par exemple, un duel de voiture, un duel d'enfant, un chien de combat en plaine bataille qui bouffe un indien...etc.
si tu aime le gore je te laisse imaginer les pubs que nous ferons dans le futur avec des voitures, des chiens et des enfants... le potentiel est illimit.
plutt que d'avoir 1 message pour 60 millions de francais comme actuelement, on aura 1 message personnalis par franais mais ces messages aurons pour but de te vendre le mme produit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ma part je pense au contraire que la publicit cible est l'avenir, et qu'il est aberrant en 2018 que quand j'allume la tl (qui passe pourtant par IP chez moi), on me serve des publicits pour des couches culottes, des croquettes pour chien, et des pneumatiques alors que je n'ai ni enfant ni chien ni voiture...


Je ne regarde pas la TV (je suis abonn  Noco pour regarder les missions de Nolife).
Mais sur internet il y a de la publicit (je dsactive adblock sur certains sites) et elle est cible et je prfrerai que a cible mal, la publicit c'est un des outils du capitalisme pour te forcer  consommer des choses dont tu n'as pas besoin.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Pour ma part je pense au contraire que la publicit cible est l'avenir, et qu'il est aberrant en 2018 que quand j'allume la tl (qui passe pourtant par IP chez moi), on me serve des publicits pour des couches culottes, des croquettes pour chien, et des pneumatiques alors que je n'ai ni enfant ni chien ni voiture...


Mme avis, mais je rajouterai que je ne voudrai pas que du cibl.
Une chaine de TV sur la TNT ou TV par Internet *avec que des publicits* est presque une chaine spcialis dans le TV achat.

Avec quelques zapping du web, actu et hop, mme les chaines spcialiss dans les documentaires pourraient y trouver de la concurrence...
Qui regard la PUB et  quelle heure (instant) ?

----------


## datalandia

> Je ne regarde pas la TV (je suis abonn  Noco pour regarder les missions de Nolife).
> Mais sur internet il y a de la publicit (je dsactive adblock sur certains sites) et elle est cible et je prfrerai que a cible mal, la publicit c'est un des outils du capitalisme pour te forcer  consommer des choses dont tu n'as pas besoin.


je ne suis pas de ton avis :
1) la pub ne te force pas, elle fait appelle a tes motions, elle cherche a te procurer du plaisir, du bonheur.
Forcer c'est ngatif, quand on force quelqu'un en gnrale il n'est pas content. Quand c'est non, c'est non !

2) La pub et je pense aussi un moyen d'panouissement, il donne au tlspectateur de nouvelle perspective d'avenir, par un exemple une pub avec des paysages de rve te donnerons envie de travailler plus pour partir en vacance a l'autre bout de la plante.
elle canalise l'nergie du tlspectateur dans le travail/l'effort et dans la rcompense.

et sinon elle peut aussi amliorer la vie des gens
par exemple un smicard qui fume voudra faire des heures supp pour se payer l'iphone X, cette argent il la dpensera dans un truc utile/bien, mieux finalement quand dans la cigarette, la pub vas l'encourager (pas forcer) a consommer autrement, a acheter un iphone, a acheter bio, a partir en Amrique du Sud...etc.

pour une personne au revenue moins modeste, on lui propose des produits plus adapt a sa bourse, une Tesla par exemple ou une montre en or.

la banque est llment cl, puisque elle seul connait les revenues/dpense de la personne et elle seul est habilit a lui donner un crdit pour s'acheter son futur bien de consommation.

----------


## Zirak

> et sinon elle peut aussi amliorer la vie des gens
> par exemple un smicard qui fume voudra faire des heures supp pour se payer l'iphone X, cette argent il la dpensera dans un truc utile/bien, mieux finalement quand dans la cigarette, la pub vas l'encourager (pas forcer) a consommer autrement, a acheter un iphone, a acheter bio, a partir en Amrique du Sud...etc.
> 
> pour une personne au revenue moins modeste, on lui propose des produits plus adapt a sa bourse, une Tesla par exemple ou une montre en or.
> 
> la banque est llment cl, puisque elle seul connait les revenues/dpense de la personne et elle seul est habilit a lui donner un crdit pour s'acheter son futur bien de consommation.



Je pense que tu n'as pas encore vraiment dcouvert le monde et ses subtilits (ou alors c'est que tu travaille dans la publicit  ::aie:: )...

Un Smicard qui fume et qui veut un Iphone X, 9 fois sur 10, il va l'acheter  crdit quitte  se mettre  dcouvert tous les mois, il ne va pas miraculeusement arrter de fumer aprs avoir vu une pub pour un smartphone.  ::roll:: 

La pub cela ne t'encourage pas  consommer autrement, cela t'encourage  consommer ce dont tu n'as pas besoin voir mme ce dont tu n'as pas les moyens, en te vendant du rve effectivement, voir mme en allant jusqu' te mentir. En gnral, les gens qui changent leur faon de consommer, c'est par conviction, voir  la limite, aprs avoir vu des reportages / documentaires, mais avec de la pub ? Je ne suis franchement pas convaincu.

Effectivement la banque est l'lment cl, on pousse les gens  consommer plus qu'ils ne le peuvent en leur vendant du rve, ce qui entrane certains  faire des crdits  la consommation, et petit  petit, a mne  la merde dans laquelle on est aujourd'hui, o il faut toujours plus consommer, car il faut toujours plus de croissance pour faire toujours plus de marge, quitte  dtruire le monde qui nous entoure...

Cela n'amliore pas la vie des gens, c'est mme tout le contraire.

----------


## datalandia

> Je pense que tu n'as pas encore vraiment dcouvert le monde et ses subtilits (ou alors c'est que tu travaille dans la publicit )...
> 
> Un Smicard qui fume et qui veut un Iphone X, 9 fois sur 10, il va l'acheter  crdit quitte  se mettre  dcouvert tous les mois, il ne va pas miraculeusement arrter de fumer aprs avoir vu une pub pour un smartphone. 
> 
> La pub cela ne t'encourage pas  consommer autrement, cela t'encourage  consommer ce dont tu n'as pas besoin voir mme ce dont tu n'as pas les moyens, en te vendant du rve effectivement, voir mme en allant jusqu' te mentir. En gnral, les gens qui changent leur faon de consommer, c'est par conviction, voir  la limite, aprs avoir vu des reportages / documentaires, mais avec de la pub ? Je ne suis franchement pas convaincu.
> 
> Effectivement la banque est l'lment cl, on pousse les gens  consommer plus qu'ils ne le peuvent en leur vendant du rve, ce qui entrane certains  faire des crdits  la consommation, et petit  petit, a mne  la merde dans laquelle on est aujourd'hui, o il faut toujours plus consommer, car il faut toujours plus de croissance pour faire toujours plus de marge, quitte  dtruire le monde qui nous entoure...
> 
> Cela n'amliore pas la vie des gens, c'est mme tout le contraire.


oui je travaille dans la publicit mais non je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous.

Il existe bon nombre de pub qui ont chang le monde en mieux, c'est grce a des pub comme We Can Do It! que nous avons vaincue les nazis
ou encore "I Am A Man" que les conditions de vie des smicard ces amlior.

la pub n'est pas mauvaise ni bonne, c'est le message qui ai pass en prennent en compte l'poque et le contexte qu'on peut la dfinir comme bonne ou mauvaise
C'est comme si je disait que les torrent sont nfaste par exemple parce que c'est utilis pour pirater des contenues.





> car il faut toujours plus de croissance pour faire toujours plus de marge, quitte  dtruire le monde qui nous entoure...


encore un amalgame, il y'a des pubs d'ONG, par exemple en ce moment je vois des pub pour le film Human de l'unicef. https://www.comingsoon.it/film/human...deo/?vid=22847
Que faut t'il en conclure ? que l'unicef c'est le mal que les africains noir sont le mal ? parcequ'ils y'a de la pub la dessus ? y'a aussi des pub pour les bio coop, les bio coop aussi dtruise le monde ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> pour une personne au revenue moins modeste, on lui propose des produits plus adapt a sa bourse, une Tesla par exemple ou une montre en or.


Ma vision du riche plus radin que le pauvre en prend un sacr coup...



> elle canalise l'nergie du tlspectateur dans le travail/l'effort et dans la rcompense.


Non, les produits de la pub ne font pas toujours envie, c'est juste que cela distrait et cherche  attirer l'attention.
Un reportage dans une usine  l'heure du JT est un peu comme une pub si c'est du positif...

Franchement, jamais vue une seule pub qui ferait que je pense "c'est a que je veux.".
Par contre, pour les ftes de Nol, le terrain est belle et bien prpar  l'avance...

Les messages de prvention comme la scurit routire, les danger de l'alcool et les dangers de fumer elles aussi sont dans le " secteur " pub...

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1) la pub ne te force pas, elle fait appelle a tes motions, elle cherche a te procurer du plaisir, du bonheur.
> Forcer c'est ngatif, quand on force quelqu'un en gnrale il n'est pas content. Quand c'est non, c'est non !


Oui ben justement c'est de la manipulation subtil, a joue dans notre inconscient.
Par exemple pour les produits destins aux hommes, on utilise souvent le sexe pour vendre.




> 2) La pub et je pense aussi un moyen d'panouissement, il donne au tlspectateur de nouvelle perspective d'avenir, par un exemple une pub avec des paysages de rve te donnerons envie de travailler plus pour partir en vacance a l'autre bout de la plante.
> elle canalise l'nergie du tlspectateur dans le travail/l'effort et dans la rcompense.


 ::koi:: 
Ben du coup c'est bien ce que je disais, la PUB te manipule pour te faire acheter des choses dont tu n'as pas besoin.
De toute faon la rcompense de la consommation est faible et phmre.
Je pense que souvent l'attente avant d'avoir un produit et plus existante que le fait de possder le produit (c'est l'enfant qui est plus content avant nol qu'aprs nol).
La consommation est une drogue, une femme qui a 50 paires de chaussures et 20 sacs  main est accro, s'acheter des vtements c'est son fix, mais a ne lui procure pas du plaisir trs longtemps.




> et sinon elle peut aussi amliorer la vie des gens
> par exemple un smicard qui fume voudra faire des heures supp pour se payer l'iphone X, cette argent il la dpensera dans un truc utile/bien, mieux finalement quand dans la cigarette, la pub vas l'encourager (pas forcer) a consommer autrement, a acheter un iphone, a acheter bio, a partir en Amrique du Sud...etc.


Un iPhone ce n'est pas quelque chose d'utile ou de bien, c'est un produit de luxe, tu peux avoir bien mieux pour moins chre.
Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de gens qui ont arrt de fumer pour s'acheter quelque chose.
Pour le BIO je ne sais pas o il va s'en procurer, mais j'espre que ce n'est pas dans un magasin bio parce que l bas les prix sont beaucoup trop lev pour un gars au SMIC, j'y vais parfois et c'est vraiment violent.
Produits bio : UFC-Que Choisir dnonce les marges "exorbitantes" des distributeurs




> pour une personne au revenue moins modeste, on lui propose des produits plus adapt a sa bourse, une Tesla par exemple ou une montre en or.


Je connais une pub destin  ces gens l :






> la banque est llment cl, puisque elle seul connait les revenues/dpense de la personne et elle seul est habilit a lui donner un crdit pour s'acheter son futur bien de consommation.


Je n'aime pas du tout le crdit  la consommation.
C'est mieux de ne pas acheter quelque chose que d'avoir un prt.
Avec un prt t'es l'esclave de ta banque.
C'est un peu une fuite en avant et certains finissent par faire un prt pour rembourser leur prt et l c'est la fin...
Il y a mme des entreprises de rachat de crdit, qui font que tu va payer beaucoup beaucoup plus dintrt, les gens vont tre endett beaucoup plus longtemps.




> oui je travaille dans la publicit mais non je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous.


Ah ouais comme le gars dans 99 francs.




> Il existe bon nombre de pub qui ont chang le monde en mieux, c'est grce a des pub comme We Can Do It! que nous avons vaincue les nazis
> ou encore "I Am A Man" que les conditions de vie des smicard ces amlior.


We Can Do It ! c'est une image de propagande.
Comme a :


Donc la propagande fait partie de l'ensemble "Publicit".




> Franchement, jamais vue une seule pub qui ferait que je pense "c'est a que je veux.".


Non mais c'est de la manipulation plus subtil que a.
a te fait connaitre la marque et le produit, donc peut tre qu'un jour tu achteras le produit parce que tu le connais.

===
Il existe des pubs sympa.

----------


## Zirak

> oui je travaille dans la publicit mais non je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous.


C'est ton droit de ne pas tre d'accord mais tant parti pris du fait que cela soit ton gagne pain, peux-tu vraiment tre objective sur la question ?  :;): 





> Il existe bon nombre de pub qui ont chang le monde en mieux, c'est grce a des pub comme We Can Do It! que nous avons vaincue les nazis
> ou encore "I Am A Man" que les conditions de vie des smicard ces amlior.


Je pense que tu as un peu trop cru les belles paroles de tes profs pendant tes tudes...

Si on a gagn la guerre, c'est surtout grce  des milliers de gens qui sont morts, des efforts et de la propagande (et non de la publicit) au niveau de nations compltes,  plusieurs avancs technologiques, etc. etc.

Pour la pub "I Am A Man" je ne saurais dire, je ne sais pas  quoi elle correspond, mais idem, je doute fortement que des lois soient mises en place suite  la vue d'une simple pub...





> encore un amalgame, il y'a des pubs d'ONG, par exemple en ce moment je vois des pub pour le film Human de l'unicef. https://www.comingsoon.it/film/human...deo/?vid=22847
> Que faut t'il en conclure ? que l'unicef c'est le mal que les africains noir sont le mal ? parcequ'ils y'a de la pub la dessus ? y'a aussi des pub pour les bio coop, les bio coop aussi dtruise le monde ?


C'est vrai que j'aurais du le prciser, puisque je rpondais  un de tes messages o tu parlais de vendre des produits, que je parlais des publicits de ce genre, (pour vendre des produits donc) et pas des messages informatifs.

Maintenant, je maintiens que tu es trs crdule, si tu penses que la plupart des donneurs Unicef (par exemple) le sont devenus suite  une pub de 45s entre 2 morceaux de Danse avec les Stars... 

Une personne qui donne le fait par conviction car elle veut aider, soit car elle se soucie de son prochain de base, soit car elle a discut avec des gens qui l'ont convaincue, ou soit aprs avoir t sensibilise sur le sujet par un(e) reportage / documentaire / mission. Mais je doute trs fortement que la majorit des donneurs soient des gens qui ne donnaient jamais, et qui se sont mis  donner aprs avoir vu un spot de 45s  la tl...

Oui les pubs peuvent aider  faire connaitre des choses, je ne le nie pas, c'est le but  la base, mais c'est loin d'tre suffisant  faire changer les esprits.

Pour rester sur tes exemples, je pense que quelqu'un qui va voir un spot Unicef, ou sur les coop Bio, va aller ventuellement se renseigner sur le sujet, et si il est convaincu par ce qu'il lit / ce qu'on lui dit, alors seulement, il va changer son point de vue. Alors dans certains prcis o la personne ne connaissait pas le sujet, et a effectivement chang suite  ses dmarches pour se renseigner, tu peux en effet faire un trs gros raccourci et dire que c'est grce  la publicit (et c'est en parti vrai), mais d'une part, ce n'est qu'une des raisons et pas forcment la majoritaire, et surtout, c'est loin d'tre la majorit des cas, donc on ne peut gnraliser cela  toutes les pubs.

Car honntement, pour 1 pub Unicef ou Coop Bio, il y a combien de pubs pour te vendre des produits dont tu n'as pas forcment besoin juste pour te pousser  consommer ou qui ruinent la plante (sans parler de toute la pollution gnre par la fabrication, la distribution / diffusion et le stockage de toutes ces pubs) ? 

Alors je comprends bien que tu veuille dfendre ton mtier, et je ne te le reproche pas (et puis bon, en tant que dev, on a tout de mme tendance  dvelopper des trucs qui mettent potentiellement des gens  la porte, donc on n'est pas toujours les mieux placs niveau "morale"), mais dans l'absolu, les publicits font tout de mme plus de mal que de bien, mais comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est que mon opinion, et tu as parfaitement le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Non mais c'est de la manipulation plus subtil que a.
> a te fait connaitre la marque et le produit, donc peut tre qu'un jour tu achteras le produit parce que tu le connais.
> 
> ===
> Il existe des pubs sympa.


Oui, je connais le produit et pourrai le conseiller mme sans savoir de quoi il retourne vraiment.
Ou encore, dans le magasin, je cderai  l'envie d'essayer.
Les pub sont surtout pour des produits plutt abordable vis--vis de ce que c'est.  :;): 

Les pubs destins  des mdecins ou administrateurs systmes ou mme l'armes (hors recrutement) ne sont pas si courante que cela.
Les pubs mtiers, il y a plus des catalogues pour une marques et dans une activit plutt globale. C'est donc l'employer qui cherche la "pub" vis--vis d'un besoin.

Heu... C'est de la pub oldies, on se croirait dans "homme de dmolition".  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> 2) La pub et je pense aussi un moyen d'panouissement, il donne au tlspectateur de nouvelle perspective d'avenir, par un exemple une pub avec des paysages de rve te donnerons envie de travailler plus pour partir en vacance a *l'autre bout de la plante*.


C'est quand mme terrible de lire ce genre de propos  notre poque o l'on sait pertinemment qu' continuer ce genre de comportement irresponsable, la plante va nous pter  la gueule.

Il y a un truc que t'as oubli, chrie : les paysages de rve a n'existe plus (sauf dans les rves des publicitaires), il n'y a plus que des paysages de merdes, bourrs de dchets de plastiques et de produits toxiques, rpandus partout grce  cette surconsommation dbile suscite par les... publicitaires.
Faudrait les fusiller.

Dans les annes '70 on disait "La publicit nous prend pour des c0ns, la publicit nous rend c0ns".
Les publicitaires sont pris  leur propre jeu, on dirait.

PS : j'ai rarement vu autant de fautes en si peu de phrases ; je comprends mieux pourquoi on en retrouve sur les 4x3, maintenant...  ::roll::

----------


## Saverok

> Il y a un truc que t'as oubli, chrie : les paysages de rve a n'existe plus (sauf dans les rves des publicitaires), il n'y a plus que des paysages de merdes, bourrs de dchets de plastiques et de produits toxiques, rpandus partout grce  cette surconsommation dbile suscite par les... publicitaires.
> Faudrait les fusiller.


La publicit n'est que le messager du consumrisme.
Elle porte bien videment une part de responsabilit mais ce n'est en aucun cas le coeur du sujet.

Nous sommes dans un modle conomique bas sur la croissance  tout prix.
Pour crotre, il faut vendre.
Pour vendre, il faut avoir des biens et services  vendre donc il faut produire encore et tjrs plus.
La publicit n'est qu'un moyen de vendre parmi d'autres.

Si on ne s'attaque qu' la pub, on ne couvre que 5% du sujet, dans le meilleurs des cas.
Tu vas dpenser normment d'nergie et ne rien rsoudre au final.

Si pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, on ne s'tait proccup que de la propagande nazi, on n'aura pas rsolu grand chose.
Certes, les tracts de haine auraient circul moins bien mais pendant ce temps, la guerre aurait continu, les camps seraient rests ouvert et leurs fours auraient continu  tre aliments.

----------


## datalandia

> C'est quand mme terrible de lire ce genre de propos  notre poque o l'on sait pertinemment qu' continuer ce genre de comportement irresponsable, la plante va nous pter  la gueule.
> 
> Il y a un truc que t'as oubli, chrie : les paysages de rve a n'existe plus (sauf dans les rves des publicitaires), il n'y a plus que des paysages de merdes, bourrs de dchets de plastiques et de produits toxiques, rpandus partout grce  cette surconsommation dbile suscite par les... publicitaires.
> Faudrait les fusiller.


Heu non je crois pas non
l'anne dernire j'tais en Runion, y'avais pas de dchets sur les plages, la jungle et le volcan tait pas polluer...
cette anne je part en Norvge on verra bien  ::mouarf:: 

Si tu pouvais viter de m'appeler "chrie", je suis pas ta chrie, je trouve ce propos offensant. Pourquoi la tu utilis, parce que je suis une femme ?
Et pour conclure on ne fait pas de discrimination ni de jugement de valeur dans mon mtier. On fait des pubs pour Mosanto et GreenPeace.

----------


## Zirak

> Et pour conclure on ne fait pas de discrimination ni de jugement de valeur dans mon mtier. On fait des pubs pour Mosanto et GreenPeace.


Oui vous vous foutez du produit, tant que cela fait rentrer de l'argent, pas sr qu'il y ait vraiment de quoi tre fier du coup... :p

Ce n'est pas une tare d'avoir un sens moral ou un minimum d'thique hein. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous sommes dans un modle conomique bas sur la croissance  tout prix.


On devrait se dpcher de trouver un autre modle conomique, parce que sur une plante les ressources sont limites et par consquent il est impossible d'avoir toujours de la croissance. (on ne peut pas continuer de produire et consommer comme a)
On doit tre un peu prs 7 milliards d'humains, si on vivait tous avec le niveau de vie des franais de 1960 ce serait une catastrophe.
Quelque part, heureusement qu'une grosse partie du monde est dans la pauvret extrme.
Il faut beaucoup de pauvres pour faire un riche.
Jour du dpassement

Sauf qu'au lieu d'avoir une politique qui nous emmne vers la dcroissance contrl, on va aller au krach et a va tre dur, il va y avoir des famines, des pidmies, de la violence, les gens vont sentretuer pour des ressources. (j'aime bien la thorie des survivalistes, peut tre ont-ils tord mais en attendant ils ont appris  cultiver des lgumes,  rendre l'eau potable et  vivre en communaut, c'est toujours sympa  :;): )




> rpandus partout grce  cette surconsommation dbile suscite par les... publicitaires.


Ouais enfin c'est le systme capitaliste qui est comme a.
Les publicitaires c'est qu'une pice du puzzle...
Mais c'est pas le moteur principal.
Les gens manquent d'amour et de spiritualit ils comblent les manques en consommant, mais a ne comble pas le vide qu'ils ont  l'intrieur trs longtemps. (on peut essayer de remplir le vide  l'intrieur de soit avec de la pte  tartiner  la noisette, mais a ne marche pas non plus)









> Et pour conclure on ne fait pas de discrimination ni de jugement de valeur dans mon mtier. On fait des pubs pour Mosanto et GreenPeace.


Ouais votre boulot c'est de faire croire qu'un produit est bien mme si ce n'est pas le cas.
Parfois la dsinformation des publicits devient une "vrit" pour les gens...







Danone revoit sa copie pour Activia et Actimel
L'Oral interdit de pub anti-ge pour certains de ses produits aux Etats-Unis

Il parait que la ralisation est de Sergio Leone et la musique d'Ennio Morricone :



On pourrait aussi parler des pubs pour les mdicaments aux USA : "Votre enfant n'a parfois pas trs envie de faire ses devoirs, c'est peut tre qu'il est bipolaire, consultez votre mdecin" (je dois pas tre trs loin de la vrit).

----------


## datalandia

> Oui vous vous foutez du produit, tant que cela fait rentrer de l'argent, pas sr qu'il y ait vraiment de quoi tre fier du coup... :p
> 
> Ce n'est pas une tare d'avoir un sens moral ou un minimum d'thique hein. ^^



non mais la on touche le fond...
vous osez me critiquer de mon thique, mais que dire de l'informatique en gnrale ? vos logiciels ont dtruit combien demploi ? combien de famille bris/dtruite a cause de votre code ?

avant de critiquer, vous devriez faire le mnage chez vous... vous pouvez me dire que vous tes thiquement irrprochable, que vous faite de l'informatique "humanitaire" qui cre pleins demploi et tous ce baratin habituel, mais je vous critique pas vous en particulier mais tous nous autre informaticiens dans la globalit.
j'aime moins mtier, et c'est peut etre pas le plus thiquement correcte mais au moins j'aide des gens, mes logiciels aident des gens a concevoir des pub qui vont permettent a d'autres types comme toi de connaitre l'existence de belle chose.

merci la pub de nous faire connaitre le magasin bio du coin, de nous faire connaitre le dernier smartphone du constructeur bidule, vous vous en foutez peut tre mais certains aime bien connaitre les dernires tendance sur ce secteur. Savoir que le dernier Iphone ou que la dernire version de Java est sortie est peut tre plus important pour eux que de savoir que le voisin a eu un accident de voiture ou qu'il y au un n-ime combat en Syrie.

Ce qui mnerve c'est que vous juger de ce qui est bien ou mal selon vos critre, mais tous le monde n'a pas la mme dfinition du bien ou du mal. Je reprendre Mosanto ou Areva pour certain c'est des bonnes entreprises innovante pour d'autre le diable.
Mme remarque avec Greenpeace, pour certain ce sont des terroristes, je considre par exemple LONG SeaShepers comme des terroristes mais ce n'est que mon opinion personnelle et cela n'a rien a voir avec la publicit.

----------


## Jipt

> Si tu pouvais viter de m'appeler "chrie", je suis pas ta chrie, je trouve ce propos offensant.


Je sais bien que tu ne l'es pas, sinon j'aurais crit "*ma* chrie".

Moi ce que je trouve offensant c'est qu'on me prenne pour un c0n depuis 50 ans (un demi-sicle !) et que quand j'en parle  quelqu'un de concern, quelqu'un du mtier, l'individu ignore le propos. Mais c'est pas grave, le copier/coller a existe :
"La publicit nous prend pour des c0ns, la publicit nous rend c0ns".

Ce que je trouve offensant galement, c'est de nous prendre pour des c0ns en tentant de nous vendre des voyages de rve (des bagnoles, des parfums, des fringues, du matriel hi-tech)  coups de bombasses  moiti  poil nous promettant monts et merveilles mais a, a ne te drange pas....




> Pourquoi la tu utilis, parce que je suis une femme ?


Dsol mais phrase incomprhensible, donc pas de rponse. 
Merci d'crire *correctement* en franais.

----------


## Zirak

> non mais la on touche le fond...
> vous osez me critiquer de mon thique, *mais que dire de l'informatique en gnrale ? vos logiciels ont dtruit combien demploi ? combien de famille bris/dtruite a cause de votre code ?*


On se calme, dj je n'ai pas t agressif ou quoi que ce soit, et d'autre part c'est bien pour cela que j'ai voqu ce problme de morale chez les dveloppeurs dans un prcdent message, et dit qu'on n'tait pas forcment les mieux placs. Donc merci de ne pas m'attaquer sur un truc que j'ai dj admis moi-mme avant. Cela dit, c'est comme tout le reste, ce n'est pas un concours  celui qui sera le plus thique ou non. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe des dveloppeurs non-thiques que je n'ai pas le droit d'voquer l'thique des autres.





> avant de critiquer, vous devriez faire le mnage chez vous... vous pouvez me dire que vous tes thiquement irrprochable, que vous faite de l'informatique "humanitaire" qui cre pleins demploi et tous ce baratin habituel, *mais je vous critique pas vous en particulier mais tous nous autre informaticiens dans la globalit.*
> j'aime moins mtier, et c'est peut etre pas le plus thiquement correcte mais au moins j'aide des gens, mes logiciels aident des gens a concevoir des pub qui vont permettent a d'autres types comme toi de connaitre l'existence de belle chose.


Et c'est bien a le problme. 

Je n'ai pas dit que TOUS les publicitaires n'taient pas thiques, ni que mme que VOUS en particuliers (car je ne sais pas si vous avez votre mot  dire sur les contrats qu'accepte votre entreprise), mais oui, votre entreprise en soit, ne l'est pas mais je ne dis a qu'en me basant sur ce que VOUS dites.

Vous dites que vous ne faites pas de discrimination, et que vous faites de la pub pour tout le monde, ok c'est votre droit, tout comme c'est le mien de trouver que votre entreprise n'a pas d'thique car elle accepte tous les contrats peu importe d'o vient l'argent, et donc que l'argent passe avant le produit, le message ou les agissements de l'entreprise qui veut une pub.  





> merci la pub de nous faire connaitre le magasin bio du coin, de nous faire connaitre le dernier smartphone du constructeur bidule, vous vous en foutez peut tre mais certains aime bien connaitre les dernires tendance sur ce secteur. Savoir que le dernier Iphone ou que la dernire version de Java est sortie est peut tre plus important pour eux que de savoir que le voisin a eu un accident de voiture ou qu'il y au un n-ime combat en Syrie.


Car quelqu'un qui veut connaitre les dernires tendances sur un secteur, va se "former" grce aux pubs ? Non, il va suivre des sites, des blogs, des forums ou que sais-je encore, spcialis dans ce domaine, pour tre au courant des avances AVANT que le produit ne sorte. 

La publicit n'est pas l pour m'avertir que l'Iphone X est sorti, la publicit est l pour me dire les mrites de l'Iphone X pour que j'aille l'acheter ! 


Ensuite votre digression sur les accidents ou la Syrie, je ne vois pas le rapport ? Les informations, c'est comme les publicits, personne ne vous oblige  les regarder. Et  moins de regarder une chane info, on est quand mme beaucoup moins spammez des journaux tlviss que de publicits hein, on n'a pas un flash news toutes les demi-heures / une heure et 3 fois pendant les films. Et  moins de s'y tre inscrit volontairement, je ne reois pas de news dans ma boite aux lettres ou ma boite mail.  :;): 

Je ne sais pas dans quel monde vous vivez, mais je n'ai jamais vu personne courir aprs les pubs pour se tenir au courant de quoi que ce soit, au contraire, si les gens zappent ou vont au toilettes pendant les pages de pubs, si les gens installent des bloqueurs de publicits sur leur navigateur, ou mettent des autocollants "pas de pub" sur leur boite aux lettres, c'est bien que contrairement  ce que vous dites, a ennuie plus les gens que cela ne les intresse. 





> Ce qui mnerve c'est que vous juger de ce qui est bien ou mal selon vos critre, mais tous le monde n'a pas la mme dfinition du bien ou du mal. Je reprendre Mosanto ou Areva pour certain c'est des bonnes entreprises innovante pour d'autre le diable.
> Mme remarque avec Greenpeace, pour certain ce sont des terroristes, je considre par exemple LONG SeaShepers comme des terroristes mais ce n'est que mon opinion personnelle et cela n'a rien a voir avec la publicit.


Rien  voir avec mes critres sur ce que je considre comme tant le bien ou le mal. Je ne dis pas que votre entreprise n'a pas d'thique car elle travaille avec MONSANTO (et que potentiellement vous partez du principe que je n'aime pas MONSANTO), je dis qu'elle n'a pas d'thique car elle travaille avec tout le monde. L'thique se base justement sur un notion de sens moral, donc si votre entreprise travaille avec tout le monde, il n'y a pas de notion de sens moral puisque vous pouvez travailler avec 2 clients aux ides totalement opposes sans prendre parti. Vous pouvez donc vous vanter que votre entreprise est neutre et ne choisis pas ses clients en fonction des opinions de ses employs (un peu comme les avocats par exemple), mais vous ne pouvez pas vous dire thique.   

Mais sinon, c'est pour cela que j'ai dit dans le message d'avant (ou 2 messages avant) celui que vous citez que ce que je disais tait mon opinion et que vous aviez le droit de ne pas tre d'accord. Pas besoin de vous emporter comme cela.

Si vous arrivez  avoir assez de recul pour mettre de ct les agissements de certains de vos clients, et quand mme travailler avec eux, tant mieux pour vous, mais ne vous agacer pas si ensuite, on puisse considrer que vous (et l encore quand je dis "vous" je parle de votre entreprise) n'avez pas d'thique, car c'est le cas, je n'y peux rien, ce n'est pas moi qui choisi le sens des mots.

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Mark Zuckerberg est invit  se prsenter devant le parlement europen pour s'expliquer*
*suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica*

Les parlementaires europens ont appel ce mercredi, Mark Zuckerberg  venir en personne sexpliquer sur le scandale de Cambridge Analytica. Aprs avoir t auditionn pendant 48h par des commissions  du Congrs des tats Unis, le CEO de Facebook est invit  participer  une session plnire consacre au scandale de dtournement de donnes qui concernent prs de trois millions dEuropens. Antonio Tajani, prsident du parlement Europen crit dans une lettre adresse au jeune milliardaire que :  tous les groupes politiques insistent sur l'absolue ncessit de votre prsence personnelle, comme ce fut le cas devant le Congrs des tats-Unis. 


Facebook tant accuse davoir permis lutilisation abusive des donnes de ses utilisateurs en marge de la campagne de TRUMP, le parlement europen serait naturellement alarm au moment o se profilent  l'horizon les prochaines lections lgislatives europennes en mai 2019. Sachant que les parlementaires participent grandement  la mise en uvre des textes qui rgulent le secteur numrique, Mark gagnerait beaucoup  rpondre  cette invitation. En atteste la dclaration de Andrus Ansip, vice-prsident de la Commission en charge du march numrique unique, qui  considre cette invitation comme le moyen de rtablir la confiance .

En effet, cette confiance a t prouve dans ledit scandale avec une baisse de la capitalisation boursire de Facebook passant de 538 milliards  445 milliards de dollars entre le 19 et le 28 mars. Bien que la valorisation des actions de la firme soit remonte aprs les excuses de Mark devant le Congrs amricain, sa crdibilit demeure en jeu sur le plan europen. Eva Joly,  l'euro dpute Verte et ancienne candidate  la prsidence franaise  dclar mercredi  Strasbourg:  notre vie prive n'est pas  vendre , un sentiment de frustration croissant partag par les citoyens europens et amricains.  

Cet appel survient alors que Facebook  annonait la mise  jour de ses politiques de confidentialit en marge de la mise en uvre du GDPR, dont lentre en vigueur est attendue pour le 25 mai. La firme de Palo Alto entend  travers cette action redorer son blason sur le plan europen et mme sur le plan mondial en utilisant le GDPR comme standard.  En effet, la firme sengage  envoyer une demande explicite  tous ses utilisateurs pour quils puissent redfinir les informations personnelles quils souhaitent exposer. Cette mise  jour de ses politiques inclut galement  la mise en uvre de son projet de reconnaissance faciale dj rejete en 2012 par la lgislation europenne et qui lui vaut des amendes en Europe. Comme quoi, cette convocation est un couteau  double tranchant pour Facebook dj dans la tourmente.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'inviter Marc  s'expliquer au parlement europen soit une bonne ide ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg auditionn par des commissions du Congrs US sauront-ils rester impartiaux sachant quils ont reu des dons de Facebook ?

 ::fleche::  Facebook pourrait tre condamn  une amende de plusieurs milliards de dollars dans le cadre du procs sur son systme de reconnaissance faciale

 ::fleche::  Facebook dcide de mettre  jour sa politique de confidentialit en prlude  la mise en place du GDPR en Europe, d'aprs un communiqu

----------


## datalandia

> Je ne sais pas dans quel monde vous vivez, mais je n'ai jamais vu personne courir aprs les pubs pour se tenir au courant de quoi que ce soit, au contraire


Non les pub n'ont pas pour vocation a remplacer les documentaires/enquetes des journalistes.
Mais la pub est important pour les gens puisses s'informer sur des sujets particulier.

Pour pouvoir s'informer sur les nouveaux smartphones il faut que l'entreprise qui conoit le smartphone le fasse savoir au monde entier dja qu'elle existe, et qu'elle a un nouveau modle a prsenter.
Sans publicit les nouveaux constructeurs chinois existerais pas car ils ne pourraient pas se faire connaitre auprs des sites d'informations et de potentiels clients.




> si les gens zappent ou vont au toilettes pendant les pages de pubs, si les gens installent des bloqueurs de publicits sur leur navigateur, ou mettent des autocollants "pas de pub" sur leur boite aux lettres, c'est bien que contrairement  ce que vous dites, a ennuie plus les gens que cela ne les intresse.


vous vivez dans le pass vous... ce mode de consommation est fini, dans ma boite cela fait longtemps que nous avons rinventer la publicit. Aujourd'hui c'est plus "un encart publicitaire dgelasse qui fait chier tous le monde" comme sur ce site
Aujourd'hui la pub c'est des articles sponsoris, des vidos sur youtube sponsoris, les gens aiment regarder ce contenus (en connaissance de cause, il ne doit pas y avoir de tromperie, la pub n'a pas pour du but de mentir car un client qui se sent trahi ira voir ailleurs la prochaine fois)
quand une personne souhaite acheter un produit par exemple un smartphone, on vas lui fournir sur sa plateforme d'achat des produits mis en avant en fonction de ces critres de recherche. les produits mis en avant nous ont payer pour tre mis en avant, mais ils mis en avant uniquement si les critres de recherche corresponde.

----------


## Zirak

> vous vivez dans le pass vous... ce mode de consommation est fini, dans ma boite cela fait longtemps que nous avons rinventer la publicit. Aujourd'hui c'est plus "un encart publicitaire dgelasse qui fait chier tous le monde" comme sur ce site
> Aujourd'hui la pub c'est des articles sponsoris (comme le fait ce site), des vidos sur youtube sponsoris, les gens aiment regarder ce contenus


Ils aiment tellement a... C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que "les gens" installent des bloqueurs de pubs et de scripts, pour profiter pleinement des publicits.  :;): 





> (en connaissance de cause, il ne doit pas y avoir de tromperie, *la pub n'a pas pour du but de mentir*, mais de prsenter les meilleurs aspect du produit)


Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas son but premier que cela ne se produit pas. Si la publicit mensongre est considre comme un dlit et est punie par la loi, c'est bien que cela existe, ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente juste pour vous embter.

----------


## Jipt

> Quelque part, heureusement qu'une grosse partie du monde est dans la pauvret extrme.
> Il faut beaucoup de pauvres pour faire un riche.
> Jour du dpassement


Mouais, a ressemble un peu  ce que je dis dans l'autre fil.




> (j'aime bien la thorie des survivalistes, peut-tre ont-ils tort mais en attendant ils ont appris  cultiver des lgumes,  rendre l'eau potable et  vivre en communaut, c'est toujours sympa )


Tu as des noms, des contacts, des lieux, des liens ? Je ne voudrais par partir bille en tte sur le net sans boussole,  ::D: 




> Ils aiment tellement a... C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que "les gens" installent des bloqueurs de pubs et de scripts, pour profiter pleinement des publicits.


Arrte de me faire mourir de rire, toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## datalandia

> Ils aiment tellement a... C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que "les gens" installent des bloqueurs de pubs et de scripts, pour profiter pleinement des publicits.



relis moi bien, j'ai dis que cette mthode tait le pass, c'est plus sa en 2018 !



> Aujourd'hui la pub c'est *des articles sponsoris* (comme le fait ce site), *des vidos sur youtube* sponsoris, les gens aiment regarder ce contenus


adblock ne bloque pas les news sponsoris que l'on peut avoir sur ce site , y'en avais une pour nous inviter a une confrence MS pour azure par exemple rcemment
personne sur ce site ne s'en plain.

on donne au gens la possibilit de voir leurs vidaste prfr faire mumuse avec des produits, et les gens raffolent de cela ! ils en redemande, tous les chiffres le confirment !

----------


## Jipt

> ils en redemandent, *tous les chiffres* le confirment !


Ici, quand quelqu'un affirme premptoirement quelque chose, il ou elle *cite ses sources*, sinon a ne vaut rien, mme pas un pet de lapin.

----------


## qvignaud

> Ici, quand quelqu'un affirme premptoirement quelque chose, il ou elle *cite ses sources*, sinon a ne vaut rien, mme pas un pet de lapin.




 ::dehors::

----------


## datalandia

> Ici, quand quelqu'un affirme premptoirement quelque chose, il ou elle *cite ses sources*, sinon a ne vaut rien, mme pas un pet de lapin.


bah la source c'est youtube ^^



presque 2 millions de vue, 64k de j'aime



500000vue, presque 20k de j'aime (457 j'aime pas)

Pour la france c'est ultra facile de trouver, j'ai pas non plus parler de Norman...etc.

Si 2 millions de francais regarde Cypriens Gaming c'est que 2 millions de franais aiment regarder Cyprien dans des contenus sponsoris (la majorit de ces videos sont financ par les diteurs pour prsenter leurs produits)

mme chose avec les amricains mais avec des chiffres bien plus impressionnant encore.

Je pensait quand mme pas que tu tait ignorant a ce point la, voila pourquoi j'ai pas jug utile de le dmontrer...
Mais j'ai l'impression de perdre mon temps avec vous... quand on pense que la pub c'est juste des pop-up/encart publicitaire qui prenne 80% des sites putaclic... chez pas moi rensengner vous un petit peux avant de critiquer/dnigrer bettement ce que vous ne connaissez pas
Depuis Adblock la pub tant a voluer vers de nouveaux model plus pertinent pour les spectateurs.


et faut pas oublier que la pub fait vivre pleins de site, ce site vit grace  la pub, j'utilise adblock et voila ce que j'ai en haut de la page :



> Le Rseau social du Club n'affiche que des publicits IT, discrtes et non intrusives.
> Afin que le Club puisse rester gratuit, nous vous serions reconnaissant d'ajouter
> Developpez.net dans la liste d'exceptions de votre bloqueur de publicit.


j'utilise adblock car comme dit prcdemment, je vis pas dans le pass, la pub a volu, ce genre de pratique et fini chrie.

en regardant un peu ce forum, je remarque le mme dnigrement pour ces mtiers, il n'est pas rare de tomber sur des messages dnigrant le commercial par exemple sur ce site.
Mais en tous cas je conclue :
Vous etes bien content que le publicitaire fasse connaitre les produits de votre entrperise pour piuvoir le vendre
Vous etes bien content que le commercial vende les produits de votre boite

Sans ces professions votre boite ferais faillite et vous seriez au chmage/SDF.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique*
*Et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur*

Brittany Kaiser est une ancienne employe du cabinet britannique Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans la communication stratgique et lanalyse de donnes. Elle y a occup le poste de directrice du dveloppement des affaires.

Dans une dclaration crite adresse rcemment au parlement britannique, elle affirme  quil est presque certain que le nombre dutilisateurs de Facebook dont les donnes ont t compromises par des moyens similaires [] est beaucoup plus grand que 87 millions. 


Ses dclarations pointent dun doigt accusateur les mthodes de collecte de donnes discutables mises en place par son ex-employeur britannique et soulignent indirectement le rle cl jou par lentreprise Facebook dans ce systme. Elle corrobore dune certaine manire les propos tenus par Christopher Wylie, le lanceur dalerte (et ex-employ du mme cabinet britannique)  lorigine des rvlations qui ont dbouch sur le scandale Cambridge Analytica, une affaire qui tient depuis plusieurs semaines dj lindustrie technologique en haleine.

 Je tiens  souligner que les ensembles de donnes et les questionnaires [en cause] ntaient pas les seuls  tre relis  Facebook et utiliss par Cambridge Analytica. Je suis au courant, de faon gnrale, quun large ventail denqutes ont t faites par Cambridge Analytica ou ses partenaires, gnralement avec une liaison Facebook , a-t-elle attest.

Brittany Kaiser a pris lexemple dun quiz sur la sexualit lanc par Cambridge Analityca au moment o elle y travaillait encore. Bien quelle ait dclar ne pas connatre  les spcificits de ces enqutes ni la manire dont les donnes ont t acquises ou traites , elle assure que les personnes affectes ne seraient pas  seulement  87 millions comme cela a t admis, mais bien plus nombreuses. Il serait toutefois impossible de fournir  lheure actuelle des donnes chiffres plus prcises, faute de pouvoir identifier les applications en cause et l'usage qui en a t fait par les utilisateurs de Facebook.

Rappelons que dans le cadre de cette affaire, la socit de Mark Zuckerberg a t accuse de ne pas protger suffisamment les donnes de ses utilisateurs et dtre instrumentalise par des entits lies  des gouvernements souhaitant manipuler lopinion publique dans dautres pays. Le PDG du gant des rseaux sociaux, Mark Zuckerberg, a t invit  se prsenter devant le parlement de lUE afin de fournir de plus amples explications aux lus europens. Cette rencontre si elle devait avoir lieu se tiendrait quelques jours aprs laudition de Zuckerberg par des comits dinvestigation dsigns par le Congrs US.

Un porte-parole de Cambridge Analytica a dclar au mdia Business Insider qu'il collectait des donnes par des moyens lgitimes et  une chelle beaucoup plus petite que celle suggre par Kaiser dans son tmoignage.

*Source* : Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook revient sur la question de la collecte de donnes et admet traquer les internautes non utilisateurs du rseau social
 ::fleche::  Facebook dcide de mettre  jour sa politique de confidentialit en prlude  la mise en place du GDPR en Europe, d'aprs un communiqu
 ::fleche::  Hastag #deleteFacebook : quel impact depuis l'clatement du scandale Cambridge Analytica ? De rcentes statistiques donnent des pistes

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non les pub n'ont pas pour vocation a remplacer les documentaires/enquetes des journalistes.


Manquerait plus que a !  ::roll:: 



> Mais la pub est important pour les gens puisses s'informer sur des sujets particulier.


La pub n'a pas vocation  informer, mais  faire vendre. a n'a rien  voir.



> Pour pouvoir s'informer sur les nouveaux smartphones il faut que l'entreprise qui conoit le smartphone le fasse savoir au monde entier dja qu'elle existe, et qu'elle a un nouveau modle a prsenter.
> Sans publicit les nouveaux constructeurs chinois existerais pas car ils ne pourraient pas se faire connaitre auprs des sites d'informations et de potentiels clients.


Je ne crois pas. C'est plus aux vendeurs d'informer. Les publicitaires ne sont l que pour inciter  acheter ce que l'on n'a pas besoin, ni envie. 




> vous vivez dans le pass vous... ce mode de consommation est fini, dans ma boite cela fait longtemps que nous avons rinventer la publicit. Aujourd'hui c'est plus "un encart publicitaire dgelasse qui fait chier tous le monde" comme sur ce site
> Aujourd'hui la pub c'est des articles sponsoris, des vidos sur youtube sponsoris


"fait chier tous le monde" aussi



> , les gens aiment regarder ce contenus (en connaissance de cause, il ne doit pas y avoir de tromperie, la pub n'a pas pour du but de mentir car un client qui se sent trahi ira voir ailleurs la prochaine fois)


Je ne sais pas si je vis dans le pass, mais toi, tu ne dois pas vivre dans le monde rel. J'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un dire qu'il tait content de voir de la pub.
Mon pre adoooore la pub pendant les films, parce que a lui permet d'aller aux toilettes  ::ptdr::  (il n'a pas encore compris comment fonctionnait le TimeShift, mais bon, il a 81 ans). 




> quand une personne souhaite acheter un produit par exemple un smartphone, on vas lui fournir sur sa plateforme d'achat des produits mis en avant en fonction de ces critres de recherche. les produits mis en avant nous ont payer pour tre mis en avant, mais ils mis en avant uniquement si les critres de recherche corresponde.


Oui, c'est de la publicit cible, du au flicage des donnes personnelles. J'espre que le RGPD supprime cette fonctionnalit. Je conseille  ceux qui sont sous Google Chrome (pire ceux qui sont en plus connect avec leur compte Google)  passer sous FireFox et  ne pas se connecter au compte Google (voire, ne pas avoir de compte Google). Et, personnellement, a me fait c**** (Papa, tu sors des toilettes ?!?  ::mouarf:: ) 

En gros, je vais te dire ce que je pense. La pub, quelque soit la forme qu'elle prend, est aussi insupportable que ta manire d'crire. T'as sch tous les cours de franais du primaire au suprieur, ou quoi ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si 2 millions de francais regarde Cypriens Gaming c'est que 2 millions de franais aiment regarder Cyprien dans des contenus sponsoris (la majorit de ces videos sont financ par les diteurs pour prsenter leurs produits)


Si il fait une vido non sponsoris il ne fera pas moins de vue, il y a mme des chances que ce soit le contraire, puisque certains personnes n'aiment pas le contenu sponsoris.
Les gens ne regardent pas ces vido parce qu'elles sont sponsorises.

Comme la pub traditionnel ne rapporte plus assez, les youtubeurs sont contraint de faire des placements de produits, a leur fait pas forcment plaisir, c'est une forme de prostitution ^^ lol
Mais a va, en rgle gnral ils n'acceptent de faire de la pub que pour des produits qu'ils aiment, ou si c'est un test de jeux vido qu'ils ne connaissent pas, ils disent ce qu'ils pensent (mme si c'est de la merde).
Aprs a dpend, des fois il y a des clauses restrictives qui interdisent de dire certaines choses...




> En effet, la firme sengage  envoyer une demande explicite  tous ses utilisateurs pour quils puissent redfinir les informations personnelles quils souhaitent exposer. Cette mise  jour de ses politiques inclut galement  la mise en uvre de son projet de reconnaissance faciale dj rejete en 2012 par la lgislation europenne et qui lui vaut des amendes en Europe. Comme quoi, cette convocation est un couteau  double tranchant pour Facebook dj dans la tourmente.


J'ai vu la demande ce matin, mais j'ai pas eu le temps dapprofondir...
Si on peut vraiment choisir d'arrter d'exposer certaines informations c'est chouette.




> Un porte-parole de Cambridge Analytica a dclar au mdia Business Insider qu'il collectait des donnes par des moyens lgitimes et  une chelle beaucoup plus petite que celle suggre par Kaiser dans son tmoignage.


lol

----------


## Zirak

> bah la source c'est youtube ^^
> Pour la france c'est ultra facile de trouver, j'ai pas non plus parler de Norman...etc.
> 
> Si 2 millions de francais regarde Cypriens Gaming *c'est que 2 millions de franais aiment regarder Cyprien dans des contenus sponsoris* (la majorit de ces videos sont financ par les diteurs pour prsenter leurs produits)


Non, c'est que 2 millions de personnes aiment regarder Cyprien, tout court, que le contenu soit sponsoris ou pas, et que ces 2millions de gens auraient regard la vido de toutes faons.

C'est toi qui rve compltement si tu pense que les gens viennent regarder car le contenu est sponsoris...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  

C'est mme pour a que la plupart des Youtubers annoncent quand il s'agit d'un truc sponso, pour que les gens sachent qu'ils ont t pays pour parler du produit, car en gnral sinon le public ragit passablement bien de se taper de la pub dguise...  

Un Youtuber fait plus vendre de produit en achetant lui-mme le jeu et en s'clatant dessus sur plusieurs vidos (car au moins on sait qu'il est objectif) qu'en faisant un placement de produit une seule fois hein... 

Tu confonds causes et consquences, les gens ne vont pas voir Cyprien car il fait des vidos sponsorises, les diteurs lui proposent de faire des vidos sponsorises car justement il a dj un large public. 





> en regardant un peu ce forum, je remarque le mme dnigrement pour ces mtiers, il n'est pas rare de tomber sur des messages dnigrant le commercial par exemple sur ce site.
> Mais en tous cas je conclue :
> Vous etes bien content que le publicitaire fasse connaitre les produits de votre entrperise pour piuvoir le vendre
> Vous etes bien content que le commercial vende les produits de votre boite
> 
> *Sans ces professions votre boite ferais faillite et vous seriez au chmage/SDF.*


Et sans notre profession, le publicitaire n'aurait pas de produit dont faire la pub, et le commercial rien  vendre... N'oublie pas que si tu as un produit  faire connaitre, c'est parce que d'autres gens l'ont fabriqu.

Mme si c'est difficile, un produit peut se passer de pubs, alors qu'une pub sans produit bah...

----------


## datalandia

> Je ne crois pas. C'est plus aux vendeurs d'informer. Les publicitaires ne sont l que pour inciter  acheter ce que l'on n'a pas besoin, ni envie.


comment il fait le vendeur pour avoir existence de l'entreprise ? la pub...




> Non, c'est que 2 millions de personnes aiment regarder Cyprien, tout court, que le contenu soit sponsoris ou pas, et que ces 2millions de gens auraient regard la vido de toutes faons.
> 
> C'est toi qui rve compltement si tu pense que les gens viennent regarder car le contenu est sponsoris...


je n'affirme pas le contraire...
mais si les gens n'aiment pas le contenus sponsoris il ne regarderait pas...

mais ce contenus sponsoris permet aussi au youtuber de monter des projets plus imposant grce a sa rmunration, les gens aimeent car ce contenus spronsoris apporte un revenue au youtuber qui peut en retour investir plus d'argent et fournir un meilleur contenus, ce que les spectateurs aiement. c'est donc bel est bien un cercle vertueux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais ce contenus sponsoris permet aussi au youtuber de monter des projets plus imposant grce a sa rmunration, les gens aimeent car ce contenus spronsoris apporte un revenue au youtuber qui peut en retour investir plus d'argent et fournir un meilleur contenus, ce que les spectateurs aiement. c'est donc bel est bien un cercle vertueux.


Les gens prfreraient que la pub traditionnelle de YouTube suffise  rmunrer les crateurs pour qu'ils puissent crer des projets de plus grande envergure. (mais les gens utilisent adblock... donc ils sont responsable)
Les YouTubeurs sont oblig de se vendre pour dgager plus qu'un SMIC (ce qui est dj pas mal pour un YouTubeur).

C'est plus fourbe quand c'est du placement de produit, quand c'est clairement annonc a va.

----------


## halaster08

> je n'affirme pas le contraire...
> mais si les gens n'aiment pas le contenus sponsoris il ne regarderait pas...


Si tu lis un peu les commentaires beaucoup rlent sur le contenu sponsoris, beaucoup regardent quand mme mais c'est plus pour le youtubeur que pour le contenu sponsoris. Et la diffrence sur le nombre de vue est souvent significative.




> les gens aimeent car ce contenus spronsoris apporte un revenue au youtuber


???
J'aime les croissants parce que a apporte du revenu a mon boulanger ? Bah non.
Je dirais mme le contraire: les gens n'aiment pas le contenus sponsoris car a apporte un revenu au youtubeur et donc on ne peut pas tre certains de son objectivit (un peu comme si un mec qui travaille dans la pub vient te dire que la pub c'est formidable)

PS: Je t'en prie essaie de te relire un minimum, c'est pas franchement agrable tes pavs bourrs de fautes dont beaucoup sont soulignes par le correcteur automatique du site, merci.

----------


## fredinkan

Budget du marketing et de la pub dans un produit ? 30%
Franchement, je me passerai bien de payer ces 30% en sachant que si j'ai besoin de qqch, je vais faire moi-mme la recherche de ce que j'ai besoin.

Comme de plus en plus de monde, je fuis comme la peste tout ce qui est market et qu'on retrouve dans des pub dbilitantes. Au final pour une nouvelle tranche de la population, la pub a malheureusement un effet ngatif: Si un produit m'intresse et que j'ai vu 36 fois une pub, je vais aller au concurrent qui ne m'a pas harcel...

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par datalandia
> 
> les gens aimeent car ce contenus spronsoris apporte un revenue au youtuber
> 
> 
> ???
> J'aime les croissants parce que a apporte du revenu a mon boulanger ? Bah non.


Je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas un raccourci avec le mot "aiment" (avec un seul "e" pour soulager nos yeux), qui prendrait la signification "cliquer sur 'I like'" :  notre poque d'acclrations tous azimuts, on ne "clique plus sur le bouton I like", on "like" tout court, donc on "aime".
Quand tu diras  ta chrie "mon amour je t'aime" elle comprendra que tu as cliqu sur le bouton qui va bien sur sa page son mur son blog que sais-je encore.
OMG o va le monde ?




> PS: Je t'en prie essaie de te relire un minimum, c'est pas franchement agrable tes pavs bourrs de fautes dont beaucoup sont soulignes par le correcteur automatique du site, merci.


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme de plus en plus de monde, je fuis comme la peste tout ce qui est market et qu'on retrouve dans des pub dbilitantes. Au final pour une nouvelle tranche de la population, la pub a malheureusement un effet ngatif: Si un produit m'intresse et que j'ai vu 36 fois une pub, je vais aller au concurrent qui ne m'a pas harcel...


Il y a des entreprises qui mettent beaucoup dans le pub et peu dans le produit, c'est notamment le cas des casques Beats :

POURQUOI LES CASQUES BEATS BY DRE SERAIENT UNE GROSSE ARNAQUE

a cote chre, c'est de la merde, il y a plein de gens qui veulent en acheter...
C'est un peu comme Apple, c'est hors de prix, mais des gens sont prt  se ruiner, parce qu'ils trouvent que c'est confortable  utiliser...

Il y a des marques de qualit qui n'ont pas besoin de pub, les connaisseurs en parlent entre eux.

----------


## Saverok

> Il y a des marques de qualit qui n'ont pas besoin de pub, les connaisseurs en parlent entre eux.


Et elles restent cantonnes au milieu des connaisseurs pour la plupart.

Aprs, cela peut tre un choix.
La raret fait parti du prestige.
Ou bien la marque n'a pas vocation  se dvelopper car sa taille lui convient et lui permet de matriser sa qualit et ses marges.

Par contre,  partir du moment o une marque souhaite crotre et ambitionne une progression forte et soutenue de ses ventes, il est indispensable qu'elle se fasse connatre et cela passe par la pub et le sponsoring (qui est une forme de pub galement).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et elles restent cantonnes au milieu des connaisseurs pour la plupart.


J'ai plus l'exemple exact...
Mais en gros ya Beats qui vend de la merde et qui fait beaucoup de pubs et il y a des marques comme Sennheiser qui vendent trs bien avec moins de pub, parce que la qualit parle.
*L'argent qui est dpens dans la pub n'est pas dpens dans le dveloppement.*

Parfois voir beaucoup de pub pour le mme produit est un trs mauvais signe, a fait un peu "C'est tellement de la merde qu'ils sont oblig de le promouvoir agressivement pour le vendre".
Alphonse Robichu VS Joint d'tanchit suprme :

----------


## Saverok

> J'ai plus l'exemple exact...
> Mais en gros ya Beats qui vend de la merde et qui fait beaucoup de pubs et il y a des marques comme Sennheiser qui vendent trs bien avec moins de pub, parce que la qualit parle.


Les chiffres parlent d'eux mmes :
Beats a fait un CA de 2 milliards $ en 2014
Sennheiser a fait un CA de 682.2 millions d'euros en 2015.

Je ne dis absolument pas que l'un est meilleurs que l'autre.
Je suis uniquement factuel sur leur CA respectif.

Celui qui a une stratgie de communication agressive a un CA 4x suprieur  celui qui a fait le choix de la discrtion.

Les commerciaux et industriels ne sont pas stupides et ils sont surtout particulirement dous pour supprimer les dpenses qu'ils jugent inutiles.
Si la pub ne servait  rien, a ferait longtemps qu'ils ne la financeraient plus.
S'ils continuent d'y injecter des milliards, c'est parce qu'elle produit des effets.

----------


## datalandia

> Parfois voir beaucoup de pub pour le mme produit est un trs mauvais signe, a fait un peu "C'est tellement de la merde qu'ils sont oblig de le promouvoir agressivement pour le vendre".


certaines souhaitent effectivement retrouver la confiance du client perdu, Volkswagen par exemple ou Areva
tu as cette magnifique pub de areva par exemple :



elle a cout des millions d' mais elle en valait la peine pour la rtine et lil et mme l'opinion publique pour cette entreprise a remont un sacr coup.

tu peut avoir le making off aussi




Areva n'a rien a voir avec Volkswagen elle n'a pas trahi la confiance du client, mais elle travaille sur des domaines complexe comme Mosanto dailleurs, il faut duquer, essayer de faire comprendre les enjeux, lintrt pour ces technos dans des messages cours de 30 secondes
c'est tous le challenge et je trouve que c'est un beau mtier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les chiffres parlent d'eux mmes :
> Beats a fait un CA de 2 milliards $ en 2014
> Sennheiser a fait un CA de 682.2 millions d'euros en 2015.
> 
> Je ne dis absolument pas que l'un est meilleurs que l'autre.


Il y a des gens qui cherchent  produire de la qualit et il y a des gens qui cherchent  produire de l'argent.
Le consommateur intelligent fuie les entreprises qui cherchent en priorit  produire de l'argent.
Parce qu'ok tout le monde doit rcuprer de l'argent, mais il y a des socits qui prend plus le consommateur pour une vache  lait que d'autre.

Tu prfres acheter quoi un casque Beats de merde qui cote chre parce que t'as vu la pub ou un casque de meilleur qualit pour moins chre.
"*On a moins bien, mais c'est plus chre*"
La pub c'est pour les pigeons quelque part...




> tu as cette magnifique pub de areva par exemple :


J'adore LIPPS INC - Funkytown comme tout le monde, mais j'en ai rien  foutre de ces pubs, c'est bien jolie.
Et justement vous montrez que quand une socit fait de la merde elle fait de la propagande pour qu'on oublie le scandale.

Une des meilleurs chane franaise sur YouTube :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> comment il fait le vendeur pour avoir existence de l'entreprise ? la pub...


Non, veille technologique, qui fait partie de son boulot, ou du boulot de son suprieur, selon la structure de sa socit.



> je n'affirme pas le contraire...
> mais si les gens n'aiment pas le contenus sponsoris il ne regarderait pas...


On peut trs bien aimer le contenu, et dtester le fait qu'il soit sponsoris (et dtester le sponsor).
Personnellement, si un contenu est sponsoris, je mets en doute l'objectivit du document. Par exemple, une vido parlant du dsherbage de son jardin, sponsoris par Mosanto, autant dire que j'ai plus qu'un doute sur l'objectivit du document.  ::mouarf:: 




> mais ce contenus sponsoris permet aussi au youtuber de monter des projets plus imposant grce a sa rmunration, les gens aimeent car ce contenus spronsoris apporte un revenue au youtuber qui peut en retour investir plus d'argent et fournir un meilleur contenus, ce que les spectateurs aiement. c'est donc bel est bien un cercle vertueux.


Pour ma part, soit une personne veut mettre des tutos, des conseils, des formations, gratuitement sur le net, et dans ce cas, pas besoin de sponsoring, soit elle veut gagner de l'argent avec ses tutos, ... et elle fait payer ce service. 




> Les chiffres parlent d'eux mmes :
> Beats a fait un CA de 2 milliards $ en 2014
> Sennheiser a fait un CA de 682.2 millions d'euros en 2015.
> 
> Je ne dis absolument pas que l'un est meilleurs que l'autre.
> Je suis uniquement factuel sur leur CA respectif.
> 
> Celui qui a une stratgie de communication agressive a un CA 4x suprieur  celui qui a fait le choix de la discrtion.


Ce n'est pas aussi simple. Le prix joue aussi. Et Sennheiser est assez cher compar  l'quivalent chez Beats. Et puis, le CA, c'est pas la marge. Enlve le cot de la pub sur le CA de Beats pour voir...  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> elle a cout des millions d' mais elle en valait la peine pour la rtine et lil et mme l'opinion publique pour cette entreprise a remont un sacr coup.


Car l'opinion publique ne voit dans ce spot, que ce qu'Areva veut bien lui montrer, donc seulement les points positifs...

Par exemple le spot ne parle des mensonges sur le cot du nuclaire avec un cot de dmantlement des centrales qui va gonfler les factures de "l'opinion publique", ou des millions que la socit a dj fait perdre  l'tat franais ce qui a pu entraner des hausses d'impts. 

C'est "facile" de donner une bonne image quand on passe tous les mauvais aspects  la trappe...  






> Areva n'a rien a voir avec Volkswagen elle n'a pas trahi la confiance du client, mais elle travaille sur des domaines complexe comme Mosanto dailleurs, il faut duquer, *essayer de faire comprendre les enjeux, lintrt pour ces technos dans des messages cours de 30 secondes, c'est tous le challenge et je trouve que c'est un beau mtier.*


Alors sur la partie en gras, je comprend trs bien que cela soit un challenge intressant et que c'est ce qui fait que le mtier te plait, pas de soucis la dessus.

Le reste, a reste en partie "faux".

D'une part de part ce que je viens de dire juste au-dessus, un spot publicitaire est limite forcment "mensonger", puisqu'il ne prsente jamais les mauvais aspects d'une marque, d'un produit ou d'un service, et mme si le terme de mensonge est peut-tre un peu exagr, un spot publicitaire n'est pas objectif et dissimule des informations. Du coup, peut-on vraiment dire qu'on ne trahit pas la confiance du client si on ne lui dit pas tout ? 

D'autre part, bien souvent le client s'en fou de la complexit du domaine, il ne veut pas savoir comment fonctionne une centrale (du moins pas via une pub de 30s ^^), ce qui l'intresse c'est le service / produit fourni et son prix, (et maintenant sa provenance et les trucs comme a suivant les produits). 


Et enfin, je suis mitig sur le "faire comprendre les enjeux". Ne le prend pas mal mais comment peux-tu faire comprendre des enjeux que tu ne matrises dj pas toi-mme aux gens ? 

Les enjeux, tu ne les connais pas, le seul truc que tu peux faire comprendre aux gens, c'est ce que le client te demande de faire passer comme message, ce qui encore une fois, n'est pas objectif puisque cela ne se place que du point de vue de l'entreprise en question, pour lui donner une bonne image. 

On ne va pas s'embarquer dans un dbat la-dessus, car il a dj eu lieu dans un autre fil du forum, mais c'est quoi les enjeux complexes de Monsanto ? En dehors de faire de l'argent en ruinant la plante, en faisant disparatre de nombreuses races d'insectes et d'animaux, et en faisant ingurgit divers produits potentiellement cancrignes aux gens ? Pourquoi ces aspects la n'apparaissent jamais dans les pubs ? :p 

Leur seul but c'est d'amliorer leurs gains, pas de rendre le monde meilleur, la seule complexit de leur domaine, c'est de continuer  vendre leurs poisons sans passer pour des enfoirs lol.  ::ptdr::

----------


## datalandia

> Pour ma part, soit une personne veut mettre des tutos, des conseils, des formations, gratuitement sur le net, et dans ce cas, pas besoin de sponsoring, soit elle veut gagner de l'argent avec ses tutos, ... et elle fait payer ce service.


Et comment tu finance ta plateforme pour hberger tes tutos gratuitement ?
On peut vouloir faire du bnvolat, crer des cours gratuitement mais faut hberger ces cours ce qui coute de l'argent.

la pub est la seul solution, developpez.net en est la preuve, puisque ce site vie grce a la pub....




> Leur seul but c'est d'amliorer leurs gains, pas de rendre le monde meilleur, la seule complexit de leur domaine, c'est de continuer  vendre leurs poisons sans passer pour des enfoirs lol.


Oui developpez.net c'est des enfoir qui pense qu'a ce faire du fric en mettant de la pub sur leur forum empoisonn  ::roll:: 

que ferais developpez.net sans la pub ?

----------


## fredinkan

> Et comment tu finance ta plateforme pour hberger tes tutos gratuitement ?
> On peut vouloir faire du bnvolat, crer des cours gratuitement mais faut hberger ces cours ce qui coute de l'argent.
> 
> la pub est la seul solution, developpez.net en est la preuve, puisque ce site vie grce a la pub....
> 
> 
> Oui developpez.net c'est des enfoir qui pense qu'a ce faire du fric en mettant de la pub sur leur forum empoisonn 
> 
> que ferais developpez.net sans la pub ?



Ya que la pub pour se financer sur internet... Mais oui mais oui ... C'est les gens comme toi qui me donnent envie de ne pas dsactiver mon adblock.

Il y a plein de possibilits:

- Dons
- Financement participatif
- Abonnement dcent (p. ex 1 ou 2 par mois) avec assez de transparence pour montrer que ce n'est pas pour te rmunrer, mais uniquement pour te dfrayer
- Site personnel  moindre cot (oui il y a encore des gens qui ont des sites pour lequel ils sont d'accord de dpenser les quelques  par an que a induit juste pour partager gratuitement l'information !


edit: et je suis persuad que les gens donneraient justement plus facilement si les produits cotaient moins cher car n'ayant pas autant de marketing / pub
C'est d'ailleurs prouv : lorsque tu donne le choix  la personne de te donner selon ce qu'elle a envie / peut donner, tu gagnes en gnral plus que si tu avais fix toi-mme un prix.
Il s'agit simplement de la "valeur" (premier sens du terme !) que la personne donne  la chose.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'allais rpondre, mais Fredinkan, l'a trs bien fait. Merci  lui.

datalandia, je comprends que tu dfendes ton beefsteak, c'est ce qui te permet de gagner ta vie. Mais, tu n'es pas oblig de nous le vendre comme le truc le plus gnial du monde. Moi, par exemple, je travaille dans une boite dont le domaine originel (on s'est diversifi) et qui reste notre vitrine concerne l'agriculture intensive. Ce n'est pas pour cela que je vais dfendre cette mthode de culture. Mme si je sais que a me permet de gagner ma croute.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a plein de possibilits:
> - Dons
> - Financement participatif
> - Abonnement dcent (p. ex 1 ou 2 par mois) avec assez de transparence pour montrer que ce n'est pas pour te rmunrer, mais uniquement pour te dfrayer
> - Site personnel  moindre cot (oui il y a encore des gens qui ont des sites pour lequel ils sont d'accord de dpenser les quelques  par an que a induit juste pour partager gratuitement l'information !


La pub c'est quand mme une bonne solution... C'est le plus simple et le moins contraignant.
Le vrai ct ngatif de la pub c'est que les entreprises achtent des pages de pub, et du coup comme les journaux ont besoin de la pub pour survivre (les journaux papiers sont quasiment tous dficitaires), et ben les journaux n'osent pas critiquer l'entreprise car elle achte beaucoup de pages de pub.
Quand la SNCF fait de la merde elle achte plein de pubs et aucun mdia ne parle des vrais raisons de la grve.

Les mdias sont possd par des milliardaire qui investissent  perte pour faire de la propagande.
Pourquoi vous croyez que Drahi a achet autant de mdia ?
Drahi regroupe ses mdias (Libration, l'Express et BFM TV) au sein du groupe SFR

===
Chaque anne Wikipedia mendie pour des dons, car ils disent que pour rester indpendant ils ne peuvent pas mettre de pub, alors que Wikipedia n'est pas si indpendant que a... (quand on voit ce qu'ils censurent on voit qu'ils ont la mme idologie que le systme)
Ils pourraient mettre un tout petit peu de pub et a paierait les frais.

Et en parlant de financement, est-ce que Yahoo paie des distributions linux pour que Yahoo soit le moteur de recherche par dfaut ?

----------


## Zirak

> Oui developpez.net c'est des enfoir qui pense qu'a ce faire du fric en mettant de la pub sur leur forum empoisonn 
> 
> que ferais developpez.net sans la pub ?


Quel rapport ? 

Je parle trs prcisment de MONSANTO, je n'ai pas dit que toutes les entreprises qui faisaient de la pub tait des enfoirs, votre commentaire est donc compltement hors propos... 


Que ferais-dveloppez.net sans pub ? Bah comme tout le monde, il fonctionnerait en faisant payer un abonnement / une inscription / via des dons / avec une version "premium" avec des trucs en plus,  etc. ect. 
La pub est loin d'tre le seul moyen existant de gagner de l'argent hein.  :;): 


Enfin bon, comme votre seule raction  mon message, c'est une phrase hors propos qui tente de dformer les miens, de propos, je pense que je vais m'arrter l pour ma part.  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Quand la SNCF fait de la merde elle achte plein de pubs et aucun mdia ne parle des vrais raisons de la grve.


Et c'est quoi les raisons caches dont on ne nous a pas parl ? 





> (quand on voit *ce qu'ils censurent* on voit qu'ils ont la mme idologie que le systme)


Du genre ?

----------


## fredinkan

> La pub c'est quand mme une bonne solution... C'est le plus simple et le moins contraignant.
> Le vrai ct ngatif de la pub c'est que les entreprises achtent des pages de pub, et du coup comme les journaux ont besoin de la pub pour survivre (les journaux papiers sont quasiment tous dficitaires), et ben les journaux n'osent pas critiquer l'entreprise car elle achte beaucoup de pages de pub.
> Quand la SNCF fait de la merde elle achte plein de pubs et aucun mdia ne parle des vrais raisons de la grve.
> 
> Les mdias sont possd par des milliardaire qui investissent  perte pour faire de la propagande.
> Pourquoi vous croyez que Drahi a achet autant de mdia ?
> Drahi regroupe ses mdias (Libration, l'Express et BFM TV) au sein du groupe SFR
> 
> ===
> ...



En fait tu t'arrte jamais ...

Non ce n'est pas une bonne solution, sinon il n'y aurait pas tout ce foin avec les adblock et les gens ne feraient pas autant de VOD / replay.
C'est de loin pas le moins contraignant... Si tu fais du placement de produit... Il faut le faire ce placement justement. Pour la donation c'est peut-tre plus compliqu, mais c'est ultra-facile  mettre en place et tu as un nombre assez important de plateforme qui permet de le faire.

Les journaux, c'est un autre problme, c'est surtout qu'ils n'ont pas s s'adapter au format numrique.
Il y a plusieurs magazines qui s'y sont mis et continuent  vivre mais sous une autre forme.

Je ne vais pas parler de la SNCF, je suis suisse.. Je ne connais pas assez.

On sait que les mdias sont possds par des milliardaires... Bizarrement comme nombre de sites internet (ah ben c'est AUSSI un mdia), dont principalement les gros vecteurs de pub (google, youtube, etc.).

Wikipedia fonctionne sur un systme de donation, ce n'est pas pour autant que ce sera possible d'tre vraiment ultra-neutre.
Si tu veux vraiment l'tre, il faut avoir tous les avis et en faire une synthse. Prendre quelqu'un "en apparence neutre" n'est pas le bon moyen. Cependant a a un cot qui peut tre difficile  tenir. C'est les limites du systme, mais franchement ils s'en sortent admirablement !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est quoi les raisons caches dont on ne nous a pas parl ?


La raison de la grve c'est qu'il y a un texte de l'UE qui pousse les gouvernements a privatiser les services public.
L les cheminots, les professeurs, le personnel hospitalier sont en grve, parce que l'UE veut que la France privatise tout.
La SNCF se fait dmonter petit bout par petit bout (ont privatise les gains, on nationalise les pertes).

 chaque fois les mdias et les politiques ne parlent que des "privilges" des cheminots, alors que a n'a aucun rapport.
Les vrais privilgis sont les dputs, les snateurs et toutes ces conneries !




> Du genre ?


De mmoire, j'ai la citation de Valls Par ma femme, je suis li de manire ternelle  la communaut juive et  Isral, il y a du y avoir tout un dbat pour savoir si il fallait la laisser ou l'enlever.
Bon l en loccurrence elle y est, mais a n'a pas toujours t le cas :
Manuel Valls - Orientations politiques - Sujets de socit - Antismitisme et relations avec la communaut juive



> Je ne parle que pour moi : la lutte contre lantismitisme, je dis a pour des raisons politiques, historiques, ma famille est profondment lie  Vladimir Janklvitch qui a crit le plus beau livre quon puisse crire sur limprescriptible et la Shoah ; par ma femme (Anne Gravoin), je suis li de manire ternelle  la communaut juive et  Isral, quand mme


Et la suppression de la page de Pierre Jovanovic et de Pierre Hillard.
Alors qu'il n'y a aucune raison logique de supprimer leur page, ils ont crit des livres.

----------


## datalandia

J'ai l'impression de voir ne face de moi des enfants nafs qui croient que tous marche comme par magie (c'est l'impression de vos rponses)
Le monde a besoin des OGM de Mosanto, du nuclaire dAreva et de la pub, on en a besoin parce que qu'on en consomme.
Si tous le monde ahcetait des panneaux solaire, mangeait bio et n'allait que sur des contenus sans pub alors oui, mais ce n'est pas le cas, les gens font l'inverse parceque cela rpond a leurs besoin.

Mosanto les nourries a pas cher burger+frite, Areva leurs donne de llectricit pas cher pour regarder la tl, et la pub les occupent.
Si les gens voulaient autre chose, ils agiraient diffremment, on les a pas lobotomis, ils ont le choix !

si vous ntes pas content avec ce systme vous avez le choix de le boycotter, vous pouvez manger bio, mettre des panneaux solaire et regarder que des contenues sans pub. C'est votre droit, mais la majorit de la population (celle que je sert tous les jours avec professionnalisme) prfre l'inverse. Il veulent du pas cher/gratuit, moi je leur donne ce qu'ils me demandent.
Si demain ils veulent plus d'OGM et bah je leur donnerais de la pub bio issue du commerce quitable. Si demain ils veulent manger des baleines, je lance une campagne de chasse a la baleine. Je ne suis pas la pour juger, je ne fais que montrer au peuple ce qu'il a envie d'avoir, si ils veulent voir des hommes/femmes nue prenant une douche je leurs satisfaction

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais enfin pub... Moi je vois surtout ic des offres d'emploi IT.
Il n'y a mme pas de pub pour un IDE ou quoi que ce soit.
Pourtant a rendrait bien des bannires Jet Brains (Web Storm, IntelliJ IDEA, etc), Visual Studio, etc.

Les pubs WebDev cest bien de la merde :


===
La pub c'est un truc que t'utilises car tu en as besoin, parce que a fait chier de vivre avec des dons.
Mais c'est pas un plaisir "Youhou c'est gnial", c'est nul mais il faut bien payer les factures.
Au moins a rassure, parce qu'un site sans pub c'est louche parfois...

----------


## datalandia

pour enfoncer le clou, avant on leurs donnaient des pub sexistes/racistes parce quils aimaient sa. Aujourd'hui le peuple ne veut plus voir cela, si en 2018 on leurs donnaient cela ils seraient pas content  ::(: 

C'est donc belle est bien le peuple qui dcide quoi voir dans les pubs. Si demain ils veulent que du BIO, je leurs fournirait du bio mais aujourd'hui ils veulent des fastfoods et des boissons sucres, je mexcute comme une Desse.

----------


## Zirak

> La raison de la grve c'est qu'il y a un texte de l'UE qui pousse les gouvernements a privatiser les services public.
> L les cheminots, les professeurs, le personnel hospitalier sont en grve, parce que l'UE veut que la France privatise tout.
> La SNCF se fait dmonter petit bout par petit bout (ont privatise les gains, on nationalise les pertes).
> 
>  chaque fois les mdias et les politiques ne parlent que des "privilges" des cheminots, alors que a n'a aucun rapport.
> Les vrais privilgis sont les dputs, les snateurs et toutes ces conneries !


Et tout a tu ne l'a pas lu dans les journaux ? Pour le coups le problme ne vient pas des mdias, arrte de ne lire que tes sources "hors-systme" et va lire des "merdias", le fait que cela vienne de l'UE, cela a dj t annonc dans les journaux... 

On trouve mme des articles qui disent que la version ultra-librale choisie par Macron n'est pas obligatoire et qu'il y a d'autres faons de mettre la directive europenne en place :

https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...rrence-5678015




> *Sur la question lie spcifiquement  la gouvernance et louverture  la concurrence, cest une option et non une obligation. Cest clairement indiqu.*
> 
> Il y avait dautres possibilits ?
> 
> Ce qui avait t valid par le Parlement europen, la Commission et le Conseil, ctait davoir plusieurs possibilits douverture  la concurrence. *Charge  chaque tat membre de choisir les modalits dapplication.*
> 
> Il y a en ralit deux types douverture possible  la concurrence. Le libre accs, la libralisation gnralise, qui est loption annonce au dpart par le gouvernement ddouard Philippe. Ou lobligation de service public. Dans ce cas, on lance un appel doffres concurrentiel pour un contrat de service public.
> 
> En Allemagne, on a ouvert la concurrence avant mme ladoption de ce quatrime paquet. Aujourdhui, 70 % du rseau reste encore opr par la Deutsche Bahn.
> ...






> *Les gouvernements de lpoque (sous Manuel Valls et Bernard Cazeneuve, N.D.L.R.) avaient mis comme ligne rouge que louverture totale  la concurrence ne soit pas la seule possibilit.* 
> 
> *Parler de la dette de la SNCF, de la question du statut de la SNCF*, ce nest pas le quatrime paquet ferroviaire qui impose cela. *Cest clairement un parti pris, et un choix dEmmanuel Macron et de son gouvernement dintgrer ces lments-l  la rforme.*



Sachant qu'en plus, les voies resteront la proprit des SNCF Reseaux, il n'a jamais t question de compltement privatiser tout le rseau ferroviaire.


Bref, arrtes de rler 5mn sur ce forum, et va donc lire les journaux, ptet que des fois ils mentent, mais a t'vitera de passer tes journes  raconter n'importe quoi en permanence...





> De mmoire, j'ai la citation de Valls Par ma femme, je suis li de manire ternelle  la communaut juive et  Isral, il y a du y avoir tout un dbat pour savoir si il fallait la laisser ou l'enlever.
> Bon l en loccurrence elle y est, mais a n'a pas toujours t le cas :
> Manuel Valls - Orientations politiques - Sujets de socit - Antismitisme et relations avec la communaut juive


En mme temps tout n'a pas  tre dans Wikipdia, si un lment n'apporte rien ou est mal sourc et invrifiable, il n'a pas  tre sur la page.

Wikipdia ce n'est pas un immense fourre tout o on peut venir y mettre n'importe quoi sur le 1er lambda qui passe ou qui a crit un truc que pas grand monde n'a lu...  






> Et la suppression de la page de Pierre Jovanovic et de Pierre Hillard.
> Alors qu'il n'y a aucune raison logique de supprimer leur page, ils ont crit des livres.


Et tu crois qu'crire un livre suffit  avoir une page Wikipdia ? Tu sais qu'il y a des critres d'admission pour avoir une page wikipdia ? 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikip%..._des_personnes


Va donc lire a, tu as l'explication pour la page de Jovanovic :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sujet:T2bn0norl3zd7tya

Il y a est dit qu'une restauration est toujours possible si quelqu'un fait la demande avec de nouveaux arguments convainquant.   


Et c'est pareil pour Hillard, la page a t supprime car apparemment le rdacteur n'tait pas neutre et dfendait le point de vue de Hillard (ce qui n'est pas le but de Wikipdia). Bref, avant de hurler au complot et  la censure, faut arrter de faire de la merde partout sur le net pour ensuite s'tonner qu'on se fait envoyer chier ou virer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> avant on leurs donnaient des pub sexistes/racistes parce quils aimaient sa. Aujourd'hui le peuple ne veut plus voir cela, si en 2018 on leurs donnaient cela ils seraient pas content


C'est du 2017/2018 :





Alors vous allez me dire que pour Dim c'est normal et d'un ct ouais...
Il y a un strotype que j'aime bien, c'est que tout le monde dit que les publicitaires abusent de la cocane, il y a eu plein de blagues l dessus et mme si a fait peur dans 99 francs, c'est quand mme marrant.




> Sachant qu'en plus, les voies resteront la proprit des SNCF Reseaux, il n'a jamais t question de compltement privatiser tout le rseau ferroviaire.


C'est petit  petit, moi je parle de l'tape finale, aujourd'hui personne en parle, mais avec l'UE a risque de finir comme a...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai l'impression de voir ne face de moi des enfants nafs qui croient que tous marche comme par magie (c'est l'impression de vos rponses)


Vu la suite de ton message, moi ce qui m'tonne, c'est que tu te sois agace sur ces histoires d'thique, car finalement, outre ton entreprise qui n'en a pas, tu n'as pas l'air d'en avoir beaucoup plus que a non plus...





> Le monde a besoin des OGM de Mosanto, du nuclaire dAreva et de la pub, on en a besoin parce que qu'on en consomme.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu l'affirme que c'est vrai.

Non on n'en a pas obligatoirement besoin, si on essaie d'arrter le nuclaire, y'a bien une raison. Si Monsanto se faire interdire dans divers pays, y'a bien une raison aussi. Ces entreprises dtruises la plante et te font mourir  petit feu, et sont dispensables comme toute entreprise. Si les nergies renouvelables et le Bio sont de plus en plus au centre des conversations, c'est justement, car les gens sont de plus en plus nombreux  ne plus vouloir du nuclaire et des OGM. 






> Mosanto les nourries a pas cher burger+frite, Areva leurs donne de llectricit pas cher pour regarder la tl, et *la pub les occupent*.
> Si les gens voulaient autre chose, ils agiraient diffremment, *on les a pas lobotomis*, ils ont le choix !


LOL





> si vous ntes pas content avec ce systme vous avez le choix de le boycotter, vous pouvez manger bio, mettre des panneaux solaire et regarder que des contenues sans pub.


Ah mais on n'a pas attendu ta permission pour cela, mais merci.  ::): 





> C'est votre droit, mais la majorit de la population (celle que je sert tous les jours avec professionnalisme) prfre l'inverse. Il veulent du pas cher/gratuit, moi je leur donne ce qu'ils me demandent.
> Si demain ils veulent plus d'OGM et bah je leur donnerais de la pub bio issue du commerce quitable. Si demain ils veulent manger des baleines, je lance une campagne de chasse a la baleine. Je ne suis pas la pour juger, je ne fais que montrer au peuple ce qu'il a envie d'avoir, si ils veulent voir des hommes/femmes nue prenant une douche je leurs satisfaction


La par contre je laisse tomber, il y aurait trop de trucs  dire... 

Encore une fois, on repassera pour le ct thique par contre.  ::ptdr:: 






> C'est petit  petit, moi je parle de l'tape finale, aujourd'hui personne en parle, mais avec l'UE a risque de finir comme a...


Donc tu rponds pour rebondir seulement la-dessus et au final, ressortir une affirmation sortie de ton chapeau ? 

Tu as lu ce que je viens de te mettre comme article ? 

Ce n'est pas l'UE qui force  privatiser la SNCF, c'est un choix de MACRON !

----------


## petitnouveau1

> Je ne regarde pas la TV (je suis abonn  Noco pour regarder les missions de Nolife).
> Mais sur internet il y a de la publicit (je dsactive adblock sur certains sites) et elle est cible et je prfrerai que a cible mal, la publicit c'est un des outils du capitalisme pour te forcer  consommer des choses dont tu n'as pas besoin.


Par dfinition, le capitalisme ne te force pas  consommer. 

Le socialisme, si.

----------


## datalandia

> Par dfinition, le capitalisme ne te force pas  consommer. 
> 
> Le socialisme, si.


+1 entirement d'accord.

c'est a chaque fois ce qui me choque le plus dans les propos comme zirak. Si on les coutaient se serais de pauvre victime du systme.
mais personne ne les forcent a venir sur ce site qui a de la pub
personne ne force personne a manger des ogm ou a consommer du nuclaire, tu peut parfaitement mettre  des panneaux solaire ou des groupes lectrogne au diesel, mais attention je risque la aussi de froisser certains car "le diesel c'est mal", mais si tu veut tu peut aussi t'acheter un tesla, car dans le capitalisme personne ne force personne, chacun et libre de ces choix et le mensonge/tromperie (dans les pubs) et condamn par la loi, moi je fait partie de ceux qui respecte la loi, je ne ment jamais a mes clients et je leur donne toujours des produits lgaux. Je respecte la rglementation en vigueur, je respect les licences d'utilisation, je respecte les article de la CNIL si je collecte des donnes...etc.


Ryu2000, tu devrait revoir ce quj'il y'avait dans les annes 90, les pubs pour bamboula par exemple aujourd'hui il est suicidaire de sortir un produit pareil.

----------


## Zirak

> c'est a chaque fois ce qui me choque le plus dans les propos comme zirak. Si on les coutaient se serais de pauvre victime du systme.
> mais personne ne les forcent a venir sur ce site qui a de la pub


Sauf que je n'ai jamais rien dit de tel, je suis juste en dsaccord avec toi sur le fait que la pub amliore la vie des gens, et sur le fait que tout le monde adore regarder les pubs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je rejoins tout  fait Zirak (une fois n'est pas coutume). 
Personne ne prtend que la pub oblige  acheter. Et chacun est libre d'acheter ou pas tel ou tel produit. Et son achat peut tre favoris ou non par la publicit.

Non, ce que nous disons, c'est que le but de la pub est d'inciter les gens  acheter. Que la pub prsente le produit de faon positive, mais ne fait, en aucun, de l'information sur le produit. Le but de la pub n'est pas, comme datalandia tente de nous le faire croire, de prsenter un produit pour informer les gens, mais de valoriser un produit aux yeux d'ventuels consommateurs. Que le produit soit nouveau ou non. 
Dans le cas d'Areva ou de Monsanto, l'objectif des spots publicitaires est seulement de redorer le blason de l'entreprise, suite  des affaires ou des procs ou mme simplement  des checs commerciaux. Ces spots ne se proccupent pas de la vrit, ils prsentent l'entreprise uniquement du cot positif, en omettant *volontairement* tout ce qui est ngatif.

Quant au fait de prtendre que "les gens aiment les pubs et en ont besoin", c'est carrment du foutage de gu**le !

La pub sert  communiquer. Et dans communiquer, il y a "niquer" !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Saverok

> Non, ce que nous disons, c'est que le but de la pub est d'inciter les gens  acheter. Que la pub prsente le produit de faon positive, mais ne fait, en aucun, de l'information sur le produit. Le but de la pub n'est pas, comme datalandia tente de nous le faire croire, de prsenter un produit pour informer les gens, mais de valoriser un produit aux yeux d'ventuels consommateurs. Que le produit soit nouveau ou non. 
> Dans le cas d'Areva ou de Monsanto, l'objectif des spots publicitaires est seulement de redorer le blason de l'entreprise, suite  des affaires ou des procs ou mme simplement  des checs commerciaux. Ces spots ne se proccupent pas de la vrit, ils prsentent l'entreprise uniquement du cot positif, en omettant *volontairement* tout ce qui est ngatif.


Oui, mais c'est comme a pour tout.
A partir du moment o les gens conservent leur discernement et leur sens de l'analyse, tout va bien.
Et c'est justement le rle des journalistes de nous aider  nous faire notre propre opinion sur tous les sujets.
Concernant les produits de consommation, on a tjrs des sites avec des tests et des comparatifs.

En politique, c'est la mme chose.
Le politicien ne va parler que de ses sujets de prdilection en utilisant les arguments et les tudes qui vont dans le sens de son propos.
Pour celles qui ne sont pas dans ce cas de figure, il les ignore ou les dnigre / dcrdibilise.
L encore, nous avons des journalistes qui peuvent nous aider  prendre du recule sur ces propos et prendre conscience des stratgie de communication et lments de langage.

Mme chose au niveau individuel.
Quand tu prsentes ton CV, tu fais en sorte de te mettre en valeur.
Tu vas dtailler les projets sur lesquels tu as pris du plaisir et sur lesquels tu as perform.
Les projets de merdes, tu les occultes ou passe rapidement.
C'est le rle du recruteur de questionner pour dceler ces biais.

Et c'est encore la mme chose quand on tente de sduire quelqu'un.
On va se prsenter sous son meilleur jour...
...

Mme chose avec la religion ou les philosophes aident galement  prendre du recul...

Tu l'auras compris, cela se retrouve sur tous les sujets et  tous les niveaux de la socit.
Ce que tu reproches  la pub, tu peux le reprocher  l'ensemble de l'humanit et de toutes les civilisations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par dfinition, le capitalisme ne te force pas  consommer. 
> 
> Le socialisme, si.


Si, le capitalisme te force  consommer, notamment avec l'obsolescence programm.
Est-ce que tu crois qu'en Core du Nord les gens font plus de shopping qu'aux USA ?
Est-ce que du temps de l'URSS les gens surconsommaient ?

Du temps de l'URSS un rfrigrateur a durait 50 ans !
Obsolescence programme



> Fait marquant, *certains produits de l'conomie d'URSS avaient une longvit bien plus leve que leurs quivalents du Bloc de l'Ouest*. Malgr la bureaucratie stalinienne, cela montre une chose simple : l'industrie peut donner de tout autres rsultats ds lors qu'elle est extraite de la recherche du profit.


Les voitures modernes vont tenir 200 000 km, ce sera dans leur cahier des charges.
Aprs a cotera tellement chre de les rparer qu'il vaudra mieux la remplacer.

Dans un systme capitaliste tout est produit pour avoir une esprance de vie limit, tout est fait pour qu'on ne puisse pas le rparer. (vous connaissez tous l'exemple de la lampe  incandescence, ou les exemples modernes : les compteurs dans les imprimantes et dans les cafetires  dosette)

La publicit c'est de la manipulation, c'est subtil, tu n'es pas conscient que tu te fais manipuler.
Aujourd'hui il y a internet, il y a des sites qui font des critiques (ou "test") de produit.
Si t'es une entreprise avec un bon produit, tu peux envoyer ton produit pour qu'il se fasse essayer, et il y aura plein d'articles dans les sites spcialiss.




> personne ne force personne a manger des ogm ou a consommer du nuclaire, tu peut parfaitement mettre  des panneaux solaire ou des groupes lectrogne au diesel, mais attention je risque la aussi de froisser certains car "le diesel c'est mal", mais si tu veut tu peut aussi t'acheter un tesla


Des tudes ont prouv que remplacer sa voiture par une Tesla a pollue plus que de garder sa voiture (parce que se dbarrasser d'une voiture a pollue et construire une Tesla a pollue).
Les sources sont l dedans : (si ta voiture est vraiment foutue tu peux acheter une Tesla)



On est un peu forc de consommer de l'OGM, dj l'UE autorise des OGM dans le bio,  cause de Monsanto on ne trouve plus que du mas et du bl OGM.
Il parait qu'il n'existe quasiment plus de Soja non OGM sur terre (bon je m'en fous le soja c'est de la merde, il parait que c'est plein d'strognes en plus).

Comment tu fais si tu ne veux pas dlectricit nuclaire ?
Il faudrait tre dconnect du rseau...

Je n'ai rien contre le nuclaire et le diesel.
Pour moi le nuclaire c'est propre et rentable (en plus la France est leader dans ce domaine), par contre c'est vrai que les dchets radioactif et le risque d'accident peuvent tre problmatique...




> Ryu2000, tu devrait revoir ce quj'il y'avait dans les annes 90, les pubs pour bamboula par exemple aujourd'hui il est suicidaire de sortir un produit pareil.


Bamboula je connais pas...
Par contre il y avait le tirailleur sngalais "Ya Bon" Banania.





> Sachant qu'en plus, les voies resteront la proprit des SNCF Reseaux, il n'a jamais t question de compltement privatiser tout le rseau ferroviaire.


Mais tu crois qu'ils vont annoncer leur plan  long terme ?  ::roll:: 
Un jour les entreprises prives pourront s'occuper de la maintenance des voies et ce sera une catastrophe ! (comme au Royaume Uni quand ils l'ont fait, mais heureusement ils sont revenu en arrire)
La priorit du service entretien des voies de la SNCF, c'est la scurit, ils prennent leur temps, ils sont form, ils rglent les problmes dans l'ordre de priorit (si ils finissent le chantier le plus urgent et qu'il y a un chantier par urgent juste  ct, ils ne le feront pas, ils iront s'occuper du nouveau problme le plus urgent).
Une entreprise prive veut faire du profit, donc de la pression sera mise pour que la maintenance soit ralis rapidement.

Tout devrait appartenir  l'tat et rien aux rgions, les voies, les trains, les employs.
Il y a 2 gars de la SNCF qui explique ce qu'il ce passe (j'ai pas eu le temps de tour regarder encore) :



Les gars comme Macron privatise tout, a va tre une catastrophe.
Mais a n'a pas commenc bien avant lui...
En tout cas la France est en train de se faire dtruire et a fait chier.

----------


## Saverok

> Tout devrait appartenir  l'tat et rien aux rgions, les voies, les trains, les employs.
> Il y a 2 gars de la SNCF qui explique ce qu'il ce passe (j'ai pas eu le temps de tour regarder encore) :
> [...]
> 
> Les gars comme Macron privatise tout, a va tre une catastrophe.
> Mais a n'a pas commenc bien avant lui...
> En tout cas la France est en train de se faire dtruire et a fait chier.


L'exprience a montr que l'Etat, et pas uniquement Franais, est un trs mauvais gestionnaire.

Dans le cas de la SNCF justement, une grosse partie de la dette est due  des choix politiques dbiles.
Il y a une crise chez Alstom, et hop, l'Etat sort de son chapeau une commande surprise de la part de la SNCF.
Et mme du temps de l'URSS, on avait des projets faramineux totalement dbiles...

Le service public c'est super.
On en a besoin, c'est une vidence.
Mais affirmer qu'il est efficace en France avec ce qu'il nous cote est d'une idiotie sans nom.
Sur normment de sujet, on peut faire beaucoup mieux avec nettement moins.
Et bien sr, il y a d'autres domaines o les moyens ont besoin d'tre renforcs mais a serait une erreur de croire qu'il suffirai d'accorder plus de moyens suffira sans rformer et rorganiser.

Bref, mettre certains services publics dans le priv sous contrat avec l'Etat est loin d'tre stupide.
Ainsi, l'Etat continue son rle de manager et ceux qui savent raliser l'oprationnel le font.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le cas de la SNCF justement, une grosse partie de la dette est due  des choix politiques dbiles.


Ils ont fait exprs de faire des mauvais choix pour justifier la privatisation...
a fait extremement longtemps que le plan est en marche.
Tout ce qui ne va  la SNCF sera utilis comme argument pour promouvoir la privatisation.

Et a ne devrait pas tre considr comme de la dette, mais comme une dpense de fonctionnement normal.
Mais l ils ont donn du pouvoir aux rgions, alors c'est dj bien n'importe quoi...

Le truc qui est certains, c'est que la privatisation entrane toujours une augmentation des prix, une diminution de la qualit du service, des voies pas rentable vont fermer, etc.




> Mais affirmer qu'il est efficace en France avec ce qu'il nous cote est d'une idiotie sans nom.


Au moins il y a quasiment jamais d'accident, quand seul les cheminots s'occupent de la maintenance...
Plus il y aura de maintenance fait par des gens qui ne sont pas cheminots plus il y a aura d'accident.

----------


## datalandia

> Ils ont fait exprs de faire des mauvais choix pour justifier la privatisation...
> a fait extremement longtemps que le plan est en marche.
> Tout ce qui ne va  la SNCF sera utilis comme argument pour promouvoir la privatisation.
> 
> Et a ne devrait pas tre considr comme de la dette, mais comme une dpense de fonctionnement normal.
> Mais l ils ont donn du pouvoir aux rgions, alors c'est dj bien n'importe quoi...
> 
> Le truc qui est certains, c'est que la privatisation entrane toujours une augmentation des prix, une diminution de la qualit du service, des voies pas rentable vont fermer, etc.


la privatisation de france tlcom et l'ouverture a la concurrence a t bnfique
meme chose avec air france, autoroute du sud...etc.

aujourd'hui tu as l'un des rseaux de tlcommunication le moins cher au monde avec illimit pour le fixe (ce qui n'est meme pas le cas au USA/Canada...)
les billets d'avions pareil, ils ont jamais cout aussi peu cher.... tu peut aller a n'importe quel capitale europenne pour 40 (j'ai fait Geneve-londre 35 l'aller 35 le retour il y'a  2 mois)
Et pour l'autoroute, en france on a une autoroute prive payante mais cependant ces autoroute sont tres bien entretenue avec de belles air de repos avec des poubelles vides. En Allemagne les autoroutes d'hitler sont dans un mauvais tat.
la privatisation c'est pas que du ngatif, bien sur y'a des exemples moins bon comme Alstom




> Au moins il y a quasiment jamais d'accident, quand seul les cheminots s'occupent de la maintenance...
> Plus il y aura de maintenance fait par des gens qui ne sont pas cheminots plus il y a aura d'accident.


je ne vois pas le rapport, les accidents de trains reste trs rare dans les pays riches, au USA par exemple.


je prend rgulirement le train dans le cadre de mes dplacement professionnel et mon constat est simple : la sncf c'est de la merde. Les trains sont 1 fois sur 2 en retard ce qui fait que prendre les correspondances reviens  jouer  la roulette russe...
Il faut une rforme en profondeur de cette entreprise, dans sa globalit pas que les cheminot. Il vaut supprimer les lignes dsertes, les emploies qui font doublons (y'a qua voir le nombre de cadre/bureaucrate dans cette entreprise on peut se poser des questions), supprimer les privilges abusif des cheminots.
Pour garder un rseau cohrent il faut bien videment conserver les petites ligne peu/pas rentable, il faut des ruisseaux pour alimenter les fleuves mais y'a un juste milieu entre ligne pas/peu rentable et les lignes dserte avec juste 2-3 voyageurs/jours (et il en existe)

quand au prix billet de train, il faut savoir que les rgions finance prs de 1/3 du prix des billets...

la solution est simple, des trains 100% autonomes, ainsi ils ne serons plus dpendants des mouvements de grev, on pourra mieu automatiser le rseau et donc rduire les retards et serons moins cher car pas de conducteur ni de contrleur a payer. et on ppourra mettre des trains de secours dans gares en cas de retard pour pas impacter les autres, actuelement c'est compliquer de mettre un train de secours car faut avoir conducteur sous la main...

cela explique les problmes actuel, mme si y'a pas greve des trains sont quand mme supprimes parce quil faut 1 journe a la sncf pour remettre le mammouth sur les rails, mais avec des trains autonomes y'aurait plus ce genre de probleme (le 1er ter autonome devrait arriver avant 2020)
https://www.journaldugeek.com/2018/0...-telecommande/



voila je suis un client de la SNCF, je pense tre bien plac pour constat que cela ne vas pas du tous !
je sais pas si les rformes de macron amliorerons la situation mais au moins il essaye de faire quelque chose, il reste pas assis les bras crois comme ces prdcesseurs. Jespre qu'il ne cdera pas et qu'il ira jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la privatisation de france tlcom et l'ouverture a la concurrence a t bnfique
> meme chose avec air france, autoroute du sud...etc.


Je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue, mais pensez-bien ce que vous voulez...
Les autoroutes prives vont coter plus chre.
France Telecom a a donn Orange, et les suicides chez Orange, parce que le management mettait beaucoup trop de pression.
Le rseau Telecom devrait appartenir en intgralit  France Telecom et il devrait louer l'accs aux autres entreprises (ADSL dgroup).




> je ne vois pas le rapport, les accidents de trains reste trs rare dans les pays riches, au USA par exemple.


Le rapport c'est qu'une entreprise prive veut faire des conomies et travailler vite.
Les cheminots de la SNCF sont l pour la scurit, ils sont super form et font les choses correctement.
Quand les intervenant sont prives ils rushent, parce que le management met de la pression. (il faut vite finir le chantier pour faire plus de bnfice)

List of American railroad accidents - 21st century

05/02/2018 :
2 killed, 116 hurt when Amtrak train crashes into stationary freight train




> voila je suis un client de la SNCF, je pense tre bien plac pour constat que cela ne vas pas du tous !


Les gouvernements ont fait exprs de dgrad le service pour que les gens se plaignent et veulent une privatisation. (dans une certaine mesure ils ont atteint leur objectif)

----------


## datalandia

> Je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue, mais pensez-bien ce que vous voulez...
> Les autoroutes prives vont coter plus chre.
> France Telecom a a donn Orange, et les suicides chez Orange, parce que le management mettait beaucoup trop de pression.
> Le rseau Telecom devrait appartenir en intgralit  France Telecom et il devrait louer l'accs aux autres entreprises (ADSL dgroup).


y'a aussi des suicides chez les fonctionnaires, avez vous oublier la srie de profs qui se sont suicider ?





> Le rapport c'est qu'une entreprise prive veut faire des conomies et travailler vite.
> Les cheminots de la SNCF sont l pour la scurit, ils sont super form et font les choses correctement.
> Quand les intervenant sont prives ils rushent, parce que le management met de la pression. (il faut vite finir le chantier pour faire plus de bnfice)
> 
> List of American railroad accidents - 21st century
> 
> 05/02/2018 :
> 2 killed, 116 hurt when Amtrak train crashes into stationary freight train


Les avions sont prives et pourtant c'est le moyen de transport le plus fiable au monde.
Pourquoi se serait diffrent avec le train ?

concernent votre document, vous confirmer qu'il y'a donc peu d'accident de train au USA... il faut videment le comparer proportionnellement a la france qui est un pays 15 fois plus petit avec une population plus petite et donc moins de ligne et moins de voyageur et logiquement moins d'accident


Ryu2000, prenez vous le train ? je n'en ai pas ;l'impression parce que si c'tais le cas je pense que votre discours beaucoup plus nuanc.

----------


## Zirak

> je prend rgulirement le train dans le cadre de mes dplacement professionnel et mon constat est simple : la sncf c'est de la merde. *Les trains sont 1 fois sur 2 en retard* ce qui fait que prendre les correspondances reviens  jouer  la roulette russe...


C'est peut-tre vrai sur Paris et ses alentours, et sur d'autres grosses villes car il y a plus de trains qui circulent (et donc potentiellement plus de risques de problmes).

Si vous ne voulez pas de trains en retard, venez  la campagne, vous passerez de 1/2  1/10 (voir moins). ^^


Par contre,  l'inverse, en campagne on manque de trains. Quand je vois que pour aller dans un bled  30/40km de chez moi, il y a un train direct  6h30 et un  19h (plus un le midi, mais pour un trajet de plus de 6h car avec une correspondance  Paris xD), bah c'est pas top et c'est justement car on a dj supprim pas mal de trains "peu rentables" car avec trs peu de voyageurs.

Et puis il ne faut pas oublier galement que certaines lignes, mme si utilises par peu de personnes, sont parfois le seul moyen  ces personnes d'aller travailler.

----------


## Saverok

> Ils ont fait exprs de faire des mauvais choix pour justifier la privatisation...
> a fait extremement longtemps que le plan est en marche.


C'est la premire fois que j'entends une absurdit pareille  ::weird:: 
L'Etat fait des choix dbiles concerant toutes ses grosses structures et particulirement la SNCF depuis plus de 40 ans.
Avec toutes les alternances politiques qui se sont produites sur cette priode, impossible qu'une concertation long terme ait pu se mettre en place.




> Le truc qui est certains, c'est que la privatisation entrane toujours une augmentation des prix, une diminution de la qualit du service, des voies pas rentable vont fermer, etc.


On nous a dit la mme chose avec la tlphonie et nous n'avons jamais pay aussi peu nos abonnement tel et internet.
La 3G et la 4G se sont dploys en un temps record.
La fibre optique, plus lourde  dployer, suit son chemin et son dploiement en France n'a rien  envier  nos voisins europens.

Pour ce qui est des fermetures de lignes, c'est normal et logique.
Il est stupide de maintenir une ligne ouverte qui transporte moins d'une centaine de voyageurs par jour.
Il y a une obligation de service public  laquelle j'adhre  1000% mais il est absurde de vouloir appliquer le mme service pour 100% des citoyens franais sur 100% du territoire.
Ce qui fonctionne en haute alpes n'a pas de raison de fonctionner en picardie.
Ce qui fonctionne en ville n'a pas de raison de fonctionne en campagne.
Quand le train n'est pas adapt, on propose des solutions alternatives par le car par exemple. On cumule a avec plus de moyen sur l'entretien des routes et mme des voies ddies  ces cars justement quand cela est possible et utile, et on a une vraie alternative qui profite  tous.
On cesse d'injecter des millions dans une voie qui ne sert pas  grand chose et on injecte cet argent dans les routes qui profitent  nettement plus de monde.
Et des exemples comme a, y en a sur tous les sujets.




> Au moins il y a quasiment jamais d'accident, quand seul les cheminots s'occupent de la maintenance...
> Plus il y aura de maintenance fait par des gens qui ne sont pas cheminots plus il y a aura d'accident.


L encore, rien ne vient justifier un propos pareil.
On nous a dit la mme chose lors de la privatisation des autoroutes et pourtant, y a pas plus d'accident qu'avant.
Les rails resteront entretenues par des professionnels forms et comptents.
Sur ce point, rien ne changera.

----------


## Ryu2000

> y'a aussi des suicides chez les fonctionnaires, avez vous oublier la srie de profs qui se sont suicider ?


a c'est autre chose...
C'est tellement dprimant d'enseigner aujourd'hui que a donne envie de se pendre, quand on voit les tudiants d'aujourd'hui on comprend.




> Les avions sont prives et pourtant c'est le moyen de transport le plus fiable au monde.


Dj un avion a n'a pas besoin de voie.
Et ensuite il y a des rgles strictes sur la maintenance des avions.




> Pourquoi se serait diffrent avec le train ?


Il y a de la maintenance de voie.
Au dbut quand le Royaume Uni a privatis toute la maintenance, il y a eu plein d'accidents, aprs ils ont re-nationalis la maintenance des lignes.




> Ryu2000, prenez vous le train ? je n'en ai pas ;l'impression parce que si c'tais le cas je pense que votre discours beaucoup plus nuanc.


J'ai pris le train pendant des annes.
Je sais que si tout devient prive, il y aura moins de train sur les petites lignes, le prix sera encore plus lev (quoi que l a va tre difficile de faire pire qu'aujourd'hui).

Si je ne prenais pas le train, je serais pour la privatisation...
Celui qui s'en fout du train, ne veut pas que ses impts partent l dedans...

Quand on privatise a demande plus de main duvres, vu que tout n'est pas gr par la mme entreprise.
Regardez la vido des 2 cheminots ils expliquent comment a ce passe quand on privatise.

La SNCF fait partie des services qui devraient tre nationalis  100%, les lignes, la maintenance, les trains, devraient appartenir  100%  l'tat.

Aprs il n'y a plus de limite, ce sera des pompiers privs, des policiers prives, des prisons prives, etc.
L'UE veut qu'on fasse des conomies, mais c'est vraiment pas le bon plan de faire a comme a...
C'est de la faute  la dette, si l'tat avait pu emprunter  taux 0, on en serait pas l...

----------


## el_slapper

> la privatisation de france tlcom et l'ouverture a la concurrence a t bnfique
> meme chose avec air france, autoroute du sud...etc.(.../...)


Le truc, c'est que a dpend des domaines. J'en ai ras-le cul des idologues qui vont dire "la privatisation du rail s'est plante an royaume uni, donc toutes les privatisations sont caca par dfinition", ou encore "la rgie Renault n'tait pas rentable, donc toutes les nationalisations sont caca par dfinition". La ralit est un peu plus subtile que a.

Notemment pour le transport de masse terrestre. On se rend compte assez vite que la rentabilit n'existe que sur quelques grosses lignes. Tout le reste n'est que de l'alimentation desdites grosses lignes. Pour autant, le pays/la rgion/la ville ont besoin de plus de lignes pour se dvelopper correctement. Il existe donc une distinction entre lignes de capacit, et lignes de couverture, sachant qu'une planification prive ne fera jamais de couverture, et n'atteindra jamais son potentiel. Alors que si des lignes d'alimentation existent, la ligne principale(prive ou publique) sera florissante.

Par exemple, prs de mon ancien domicile, la ligne de bus du val d'Oise 30-18 est subventionne. Elle alimente 2 gares importantes du rseau transilien(Taverny et Ermont-Eaubonne) et passe par des coins paums. Elle amliore la couverture globale, et amliore les remplissages des lignes de train qui passent par Taverny et Ermont-Eaubonne. Malgr ses pertes financires, elle est donc trs utile financirement : elle permet de remplir mieux les lignes juteuses, et permet aussi de dsengorger le rseau routier(je pense essentiellement au viaduc de Gennevilliers).

Mais du jour ou la subvention stoppe, l'exploitant priv stoppe l'exploitation. Normal, a perd de l'argent. L'tat en regagne ailleurs, et peut donc lui, se permettre de maintenir la subvention.

Le modle idal de privatisation des transports, c'est Isral : l'agence gouvernementale planifie le dveloppement du pays, et dcide de ce qui doit tre fait. du genre(chiffres bidons sortis direct de mon imagination) "nous voulons une ligne directe entre Tel Aviv et Ashqelon, avec une capacit de 70 passagers par vhicule, avec 5 vhicules par heure, sur les 5 prochaines annes. Qui nous fait une proposition?". Et le priv fait tout le reste. L'achat des vhicules, le trac exact de la route, l'exploitation, la billetterie. Et a marche. Ca marche parceque le priv ne peut pas se permettre de dlaisser une route qui paraitrait non rentable. Le rseau est cohrent, et bien dessinn. 90% du boulot est fait par le priv. Les 90% ou le priv peut marcher. Mais les 10% ou le priv ne peut pas faire du bon boulot lui sont piqus.

 l'oppos, on a la Suisse, un rsau entirement public, ou le priv ne fait que les 10% que le public ne sait pas faire : fabriquer les vhicules. Toute solution qui laisse la fabrication des vhicules au priv, et la planification du rseau au public, me convient. On est proche de la Suisse. Manque de pot, ces connards veulent laisser la planification au priv, ce qui est catastrophique(cf les rseaux de bus aberrrants de certaines villes en voie de dveloppement).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, mais c'est comme a pour tout.
> ...
> Tu l'auras compris, cela se retrouve sur tous les sujets et  tous les niveaux de la socit.
> Ce que tu reproches  la pub, tu peux le reprocher  l'ensemble de l'humanit et de toutes les civilisations.


Mais, je ne reproche rien  la pub. Une fois dfinit le principe, je n'ai rien  lui reprocher. C'est  datalandia que je reproche sa manire de prsenter la pub, comme si c'tait de l'information, que c'tait utile et plbiscit par les gens. C'est tout.

Pour le reste, qu'ils fassent de la pub pour ce qu'ils veulent, que ceux qui veulent y croire, achtent. Mais que l'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'il y a autre chose qu'un cot purement mercantile dans la pub.

----------


## Coriolan

*Le niveau de confiance des utilisateurs envers Facebook a drastiquement baiss*
*Malgr le mea-culpa  de Zuckerberg au parlement amricain*

Depuis lclatement du scandale Cambridge Analytica, Facebook est entr dans une course avec le temps afin de mitiger les dgts. Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le parlement amricain afin de sexpliquer, le rseau social sest aussi retir de la campagne qui s'oppose au Consumer Privacy Act de Californie, qui veut restreindre la vente des donnes de l'utilisateur. Mais le mal est dj fait, Facebook fait face au pire des scandales depuis sa cration en 2004. Sil est difficile de savoir quel impact a eu ce scandale sur le nombre dutilisateurs, les enqutes sont toutefois daccord quil y a eu une perte de crdibilit croissante envers le rseau social.  


Une dernire tude en date rvle que la confiance des utilisateurs envers Facebook a baiss de 66 % aprs les rvlations lies au scandale Cambridge Analytica, et le passage de Mark Zuckerberg au Snat amricain na rien chang de cette situation.

Sur les 3000 participants au sondage men aprs laudition du patron de Facebook, seuls 28 % des participants estiment que Facebook sengage rellement  protger leur confidentialit contre 79 % lanne dernire, une chute vertigineuse donc du niveau de confiance des utilisateurs.

Larry Ponemon, prsident de la Ponemon Institute qui a men le sondage, sest dit particulirement choqu par les rpercussions ngatives de ce scandale sur Facebook. Certes il sattendait  une baisse du niveau de confiance, mais pas  ce point.

Il faut savoir que depuis des annes, le niveau de confiance des utilisateurs a t en quelque sorte stable, affichant mme une lgre amlioration danne en anne. De 2011  2017, le niveau de confiance est pass de 67 %  79 %. Mais juste une semaine aprs la rvlation de la fuite de donnes, ce chiffre est pass  29 % puis 28 % aprs le passage de Mark Zuckerberg au Capitol Hill.

 Nous avons trouv que les gens tiennent profondment  leur confidentialit et quand il y a une fuite massive de donnes, comme cest le cas pour Facebook, les gens vont exprimer leur inquitude. Et quelques personnes vont en ralit protester avec leurs pieds et partiront ailleurs,  a dit Ponemon. 

*D'autres chiffres cls*

Les utilisateurs de rseaux sociaux commencent  se rendre compte que leurs informations sont collectes et revendues, cest le modle conomique que suit Facebook. Cest ce qui pourrait expliquer cette baisse du niveau de confiance des utilisateurs.

 Cest essentiellement une question dconomie,  a crit lun des participants au sondage de Ponemon.  Facebook ne peroit aucune valeur dans la protection de la confidentialit des utilisateurs. 

 Cest ridicule de croire que Facebook ou tout autre rseau social protgerait ma confidentialit,  a dit un autre participant.

La majorit des participants ont exprim leur volont de voir Facebook les informer comment il gre leurs donnes. Le sondage a rvl que 67 % des sonds croient que Facebook a une obligation de protger leurs donnes personnelles et les informer si elles sont perdues ou drobes. 66 % des participants pensent aussi que Facebook doit les compenser en cas de fuite de donnes.          

Les utilisateurs de Facebook ont galement exprim leur dsir davoir plus de contrle sur leurs donnes : 67 % disent avoir le droit de ne pas tre traqu par Facebook, et 67 % veulent que la socit rvle comment elle exploite les donnes personnelles collectes. 

Mais quen est-il de lusage de Facebook ? 9 % des sonds ont dclar avoir cess dutiliser Facebook et 31 % envisagent de le faire. Vont-ils vraiment quitter le rseau social ? Non selon Robert Blattberg, professeur de marketing  luniversit de Carnegie Mellon. 

 Juste parce que les gens disent quils sont proccups par leur confidentialit ne veut pas ncessairement dire que cela va affecter leur comportement,  a dit Blattberg.  Si vous regardez ce genre dvnements, les gens sont troubls, mais leur comportement ne change pas beaucoup. 

Facebook a pris une part importante de la vie des gens,  tel point que certains utilisateurs sont prts  allouer une seconde chance au rseau social. Et on ne peut pas dire quils ont vraiment le choix, certes ils peuvent migrer vers une autre plateforme comme Instagram, mais lapplication est contrle aussi par Facebook. Ou bien un autre rseau social, mais il y a une forte chance que leurs rgles de confidentialit soient les mmes que celles de Facebook, a crit lun des participants.  

Malgr cette ralit, une baisse minime de 3 % ou 4 % du nombre dutilisateurs de Facebook pourrait avoir un impact significatif sur la rentabilit du rseau social, a dit Blattberg.

Mais que faut-il faire pour se remettre de cette situation ? Si Zuckerberg a inform les lgislateurs amricains quil est ouvert aux rgulations, Blattberg estime que la lgislation constitue dsormais le plus grand risque quencourt Facebook aprs le fiasco de Cambridge Analytica. Si le rseau social est forc  laisser aux utilisateurs le choix de donner la permission  la collecte de leurs donnes, cela pourrait perturber tout le modle conomique de la socit, et les effets dune telle rgulation se feront sentir au niveau de tous les sites web et services qui ont adopt le mme modle conomique.

Pour les participants du sondage men par Ponemon, 54 % estiment que de nouvelles rgles doivent tre introduites pour protger la confidentialit sur internet.

Source : nbcnews

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces chiffres  ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Facebook va se remettre de cette crise ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook va demander  ses utilisateurs d'accepter que certaines de leurs activits soient pistes par souci de rentabilit
 ::fleche::  Facebook prvoit de retirer 1,5 milliard de ses utilisateurs de la porte du RGPD, en modifiant ses clauses d'utilisation

----------


## datalandia

> a c'est autre chose...
> C'est tellement dprimant d'enseigner aujourd'hui que a donne envie de se pendre, quand on voit les tudiants d'aujourd'hui on comprend.


quel mauvaise fois




> Dj un avion a n'a pas besoin de voie.


si des voies ariennes... et le risque de collision existe/a exist




> Et ensuite il y a des rgles strictes sur la maintenance des avions.


pareil dans le transport ferrovaire




> Il y a de la maintenance de voie.


il y'a de la maintenance aussi dans les avions et les aroports, et une trs grosse meme, le moindre petit caillou peut provoquer des centaines de morts...




> Au dbut quand le Royaume Uni a privatis toute la maintenance, il y a eu plein d'accidents, aprs ils ont re-nationalis la maintenance des lignes.


oui et alors ? parceque sa n'a pas march il y'a X annes dans un pays tranger on cours forcment a l'chec ?





> J'ai pris le train pendant des annes.
> Je sais que si tout devient prive, il y aura moins de train sur les petites lignes, le prix sera encore plus lev (quoi que l a va tre difficile de faire pire qu'aujourd'hui).


comme dit prcedement, les prix sont elves et en plus les rgions apporte une grosse subvention...
peut on faire pire ? la concurrence vas forcer les groupes de transport a faire moins cher pour tre comptitif justement.

si c'est impossible, et bien il faut se poser la bonne question, le train hors TGV paris->X a t'il de l'avenir ? parce que est t'il rentable/pertinent de maintenir des petites ligne par rapport a des bus ?
je vis a la campagne, et le bus tait aussi rapide que le train, les voient sont pas entretenue donc le ter roule a 80km/h en moyenne...




> Si je ne prenais pas le train, je serais pour la privatisation...
> Celui qui s'en fout du train, ne veut pas que ses impts partent l dedans...


si tu prenait le train, t'aurais qu'une envie de voir la femme qui fait la voix de la sncf crever dans d'atroce souffrance




> Quand on privatise a demande plus de main duvres, vu que tout n'est pas gr par la mme entreprise.
> Regardez la vido des 2 cheminots ils expliquent comment a ce passe quand on privatise.


non




> La SNCF fait partie des services qui devraient tre nationalis  100%, les lignes, la maintenance, les trains, devraient appartenir  100%  l'tat.


non




> Aprs il n'y a plus de limite, ce sera des pompiers privs, des policiers prives, des prisons prives, etc.
> L'UE veut qu'on fasse des conomies, mais c'est vraiment pas le bon plan de faire a comme a...
> C'est de la faute  la dette, si l'tat avait pu emprunter  taux 0, on en serait pas l...


non
l'ue n'a rien voir la dedans
non y'a une limite : l'efficacit

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Aleksandr Kogan fait des excuses publiques pour avoir aid Cambridge Analytica,*
* siphonner les donnes de 87 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook  * 

En prvision de son prochain tmoignage devant le Parlement britannique, Aleksandr Kogan veut que le public sache deux choses : 
la premire cest quil est dsol ;la seconde, cest quil n'est pas un agent russe (Kogan, qui est n en Moldavie, a dmnag  Moscou dans son enfance avant d'migrer aux tats-Unis, o il est devenu citoyen).
Pour ceux qui ne se souviennent pas de limportance de son rle dans cette affaire, faisons un petit rappel de la faon dont Cambridge Analytica a obtenu des donnes Facebook sur plus de 87 millions de personnes. 

Il faut dabord savoir que Cambridge a pay pour acqurir les renseignements personnels par l'intermdiaire d'un chercheur externe, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan qui, selon Facebook, prtendait les recueillir  des fins acadmiques. Il ne sagit donc pas dune violation du systme de Facebook.

Ceci tant dit, Facebook offre un certain nombre d'outils technologiques pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, et l'un des plus populaires est Facebook Login, qui permet aux gens de simplement se connecter  un site Web ou une application en utilisant leur compte Facebook au lieu denregistrer de nouvelles informations. Vous verrez probablement le mme systme avec dautres services populaires comme celui de Google. 

Les gens sen servent probablement parce que c'est facile (en deux clics, ils peuvent crer leur compte) et limine le besoin de se souvenir d'une nouvelle combinaison pseudo/MdP.

Seulement voil : lorsque les utilisateurs se servent de Facebook Login, ils accordent au dveloppeur de l'application une srie d'informations provenant de leur profil Facebook, telles que leur nom, leur emplacement, leur adresse e-mail ou leur liste d'amis. C'est ce qui est arriv en 2015, quand ce professeur de l'Universit de Cambridge nomm Dr Aleksandr Kogan a cr lapplication quil a baptise  thisisyourdigitallife  qui utilisait cette fonctionnalit de connexion de Facebook. 

En change de 4 $, les internautes taient invits  se connecter avec leurs identifiants Facebook et  rpondre  une srie de questions. Quelque 270 000 personnes ont utilis Facebook Login pour crer des comptes et ont ainsi choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan.


*Dr Aleksandr Kogan*
  l'poque, nous pensions que tout allait bien, mais mon opinion a vraiment chang , a dclar le professeur de 28 ans au Times.  Je pense que l'ide de base que nous avions  que tout le monde sait, et personne ne s'en soucie  tait errone , a-t-il ajout.  Pour cela, je suis sincrement dsol. 

Comme il l'a expliqu  CBS :  Cela semble fou maintenant, mais c'tait une caractristique de base de la plateforme Facebook depuis des annes, ce n'tait pas une permission spciale que vous deviez obtenir, c'tait quelque chose qui tait disponible pour tous ceux qui taient des dveloppeurs. 

*La lente descente aux enfers*

Une fois que cette dbcle a t rendue publique, l'indignation des utilisateurs de Facebook et des reprsentants de l'tat s'est amplifie  telle enseigne que Mark Zuckerberg, le chef de la direction de Facebook, sest vu contraint de tmoigner devant deux comits snatoriaux plus tt ce mois-ci.

Facebook a qualifi l'application de Kogan et les actions de Cambridge Analytica  dabus de confiance , ce que Kogan a estim avoir t  frustrant . 

 Si j'avais la moindre ide que ce que nous allions faire allait dtruire ma relation avec Facebook, je ne l'aurais jamais fait , a-t-il dclar  CBS.  Si j'avais pu imaginer que j'allais provoquer la colre des gens, je ne l'aurais jamais fait,  lpoque nous nen avions pas conscience.  

Kogan estime que cette mauvaise presse lui est  toxique  et va probablement lui fermer les portes dun futur emploi. 

*Facebook se montre sceptique*

Il na pas manqu de rappeler sa relation avec Facebook qui a dbut en 2013 et sest amplifie en 2015. Nanmoins, Ime Archibong, vice-prsident des partenariats produits de Facebook, a diffus un communiqu dans lequel il explique :   aucun moment durant ces deux annes, Facebook n'tait au courant des activits de Kogan avec Cambridge Analytica. 

 Ce n'est qu'en dcembre 2015 que nous avons appris que Kogan avait bris les conditions d'utilisation de Facebook en vendant les donnes de Cambridge Analytica collectes via une application qu'il avait dveloppe, nous avons rapidement ferm son application, lui demandant de supprimer toutes les informations. En rtrospective, nous aurions d faire un suivi pour confirmer qu'il avait supprim l'information et avis les personnes touches, ce qui se produit maintenant.  

Source : NYT, BF, CBS

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Aprs le scandale Cambridge Analytica, Facebook fait campagne sur :  Vous ntes pas le produit *
*un poisson d'avril en retard ?*

On a coutume d'entendre que lorsqu'un produit est gratuit, alors c'est vous le produit. Si ce n'est pas toujours le cas, c'est d'autant plus vrai lorsqu'il s'agit des entreprises dont le business model repose sur la collecte des donnes des utilisateurs. Et le scandale Cambrigde Analytica a convaincu bon nombre d'internautes que ce serait le cas avec Facebook. Comme consquence, en dpit des nombreux efforts et promesses de Facebook pour convaincre que cela ne se produira plus, le niveau de confiance des utilisateurs semble avoir brutalement chut.


Le 23 avril, Facebook a donc crit un billet pour rpondre aux questions que se posent actuellement ses utilisateurs. Il s'agit de certaines des questions que l'entreprise dit avoir le plus souvent entendu sur ses pratiques publicitaires, y compris :  Si je ne paye pas pour Facebook, suis-je le produit ? 

 Non , a rpondu Facebook, avant de se situer dans le mme lot que n'importe quel moteur de recherche ou site web gratuit, qui compte simplement sur la publicit pour se financer.  Notre produit c'est les mdias sociaux  la capacit de communiquer avec les gens qui comptent pour vous, o qu'ils soient dans le monde. C'est la mme chose avec un moteur de recherche, un site Web ou un site d'actualits gratuit. Le produit de base est la lecture de nouvelles ou la recherche d'informations  et les annonces existent pour financer cette exprience , explique le rseau social.

*Facebook dit ne pas vendre non plus vos donnes, mais les utiliser pour vous offrir un meilleur service*

Poursuivant sa petite srie de questions-rponses, Facebook affirme ne pas vendre non plus les donnes des utilisateurs aux annonceurs. La firme de Mark Zuckerberg dit plutt se contenter de vendre des espaces publicitaires sur son site,  un peu comme la tlvision ou la radio ou les journaux . Les rapports sur les performances de campagnes publicitaires seraient les seules donnes qu'elle partage avec les annonceurs.

Pour la question de savoir  quelles fins les donnes des utilisateurs sont donc collectes, Facebook rpond que c'est pour leur offrir un meilleur service. Par exemple, en vous montrant des photos de vos amis les plus proches en haut de votre fil d'actualit, ou des articles sur les sujets qui vous importent le plus, ou encore pour vous suggrer des groupes auxquels vous voudrez peut-tre vous joindre. L'entreprise explique aussi que ces donnes l'aident  vous montrer des publicits meilleures et plus pertinentes, ce qui permet aux annonceurs d'atteindre les bonnes personnes. 

Source : Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce impossible pour un site web gratuit de se financer sans collecter les donnes des utilisateurs ?
 ::fleche::  Existe-t-il des alternatives viables et respectant la vie prive au business model bas sur la publicit ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le niveau de confiance des utilisateurs envers Facebook a drastiquement baiss, malgr le mea-culpa de Zuckerberg au parlement amricain
 ::fleche::  Aleksandr Kogan fait des excuses publiques pour avoir aid Cambridge Analytica  siphonner les donnes de 87 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook
 ::fleche::  Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour la question de savoir  quelles fins les donnes des utilisateurs sont donc collectes, Facebook rpond que c'est pour leur offrir un meilleur service. Par exemple, en vous montrant des photos de vos amis les plus proches en haut de votre fil d'actualit, ou des articles sur les sujets qui vous importent le plus, ou encore pour vous suggrer des groupes auxquels vous voudrez peut-tre vous joindre. L'entreprise explique aussi que ces donnes l'aident  vous montrer des publicits meilleures et plus pertinentes, ce qui permet aux annonceurs d'atteindre les bonnes personnes.


Les gens sont rang dans des cases de plus en plus prcise. (c'est comme la carte de fidlit qui sert  faire des statistiques et catgoriser les clients)
Les publicitaires sont content parce qu'ils peuvent faire de la publicit cible.

===
Est-ce vous avez dj entendu parler des rumeurs qui disent que Google est peut tre constamment en train d'couter ce que vous dites ?
Beaucoup de gens ont eu l'impression que la publicit Google tait en rapport avec ce qu'ils venaient de dire.
Par exemple quelqu'un qui n'a pas de chat parle de "croquette pour chat" et les pubs lui montre des croquettes pour chat.
C'est peut tre une concidence.

L c'est avec des jouets pour chien :


C'est peut tre un fake.

----------


## datalandia

> Les gens sont rang dans des cases de plus en plus prcise. (c'est comme la carte de fidlit qui sert  faire des statistiques et catgoriser les clients)
> Les publicitaires sont content parce qu'ils peuvent faire de la publicit cible.
> 
> ===
> Est-ce vous avez dj entendu parler des rumeurs qui disent que Google est peut tre constamment en train d'couter ce que vous dites ?
> Beaucoup de gens ont eu l'impression que la publicit Google tait en rapport avec ce qu'ils venaient de dire.
> Par exemple quelqu'un qui n'a pas de chat parle de "croquette pour chat" et les pubs lui montre des croquettes pour chat.
> C'est peut tre une concidence.
> 
> ...


a ton avis ?
soyer srieux sa marche pas comme sa la pub

L c'est avec la terre qui est plate


C'est peut tre un fake.

youtube est remplie de connerie sans nom

----------


## Ryu2000

> soyer srieux sa marche pas comme sa la pub


Ben quand tu regardes un article sur Amazon, aprs Amazon ne te parle que des articles du mme genre.
Quant tu fais une recherche Google, aprs tu peux avoir des pubs en lien avec ta recherche.
Donc ce n'est si fou que a...

Google a une technologique de reconnaissance vocal.

----------


## datalandia

> Ben quand tu regardes un article sur Amazon, aprs Amazon ne te parle que des articles du mme genre.
> Quant tu fais une recherche Google, aprs tu peux avoir des pubs en lien avec ta recherche.
> Donc ce n'est si fou que a...
> 
> Google a une technologique de reconnaissance vocal.


il y'a la lgislation qui doit le permettre

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y'a la lgislation qui doit le permettre


Ah ouais parce que jamais les GAFA ne feraient quelque chose d'illgal...
Facebook, Google, n'ont jamais eu de problme avec la justice.
Ils n'ont jamais fais d'vasion fiscale, ils n'ont jamais abus de leur position ou quoi que ce soit d'interdit.
Ce sont les entreprises les plus thiques du monde, c'est bien connu.
Je suis un peu sarcastique dans mes propos

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis un peu sarcastique dans mes propos


Un peu  l'ouest surtout.

Pour ton information, l'vasion fiscale, ce n'est pas forcment moral, mais ce n'est pas interdit par la loi. C'est la fraude fiscale qui l'est...

----------


## grunk

> Non , a rpondu Facebook, avant de se situer dans le mme lot que n'importe quel moteur de recherche ou site web gratuit, qui compte simplement sur la publicit pour se financer.


Ben voyons , et la pub il la vende comment ? Il utilise nos donnes pour vendre la pub plus chre puisque l'annonceur souhaite cibler une tranche particulire de la population plutt que ratisser large.

Faudrait quand mme voir  pas trop nous prendre pour des glands  ::mouarf::

----------


## petitnouveau1

> Si, le capitalisme te force  consommer, notamment avec l'obsolescence programm.


Non dj le capitalisme n'est pas une personne il est force  rien.




> notamment avec l'obsolescence programm.


Cela n'existe pas.




> Est-ce que tu crois qu'en Core du Nord les gens font plus de shopping qu'aux USA ?
> Est-ce que du temps de l'URSS les gens surconsommaient ?


L'URSS (systme bas sur l'esclavagisme) est ton modle?




> Du temps de l'URSS un rfrigrateur a durait 50 ans !


Qu'est-ce que tu en sais?




> Les voitures modernes vont tenir 200 000 km, ce sera dans leur cahier des charges.
> Aprs a cotera tellement chre de les rparer qu'il vaudra mieux la remplacer.


Les voitures sont de plus en plus complexes,  qui la faute gros malin? 

Aux colos videmment.

Qui cre le gaspillage? Le sovitiste et "l'cologisme".





> Dans un systme capitaliste tout est produit pour avoir une esprance de vie limit, tout est fait pour qu'on ne puisse pas le rparer.


Dgueulis sovitique




> (vous connaissez tous l'exemple de la lampe  incandescence,


Non. Tu viens de l'inventer.




> ou les exemples modernes : les compteurs dans les imprimantes et dans les cafetires  dosette)


Quels compteurs?




> Des tudes ont prouv que remplacer sa voiture par une Tesla a pollue plus que de garder sa voiture (parce que se dbarrasser d'une voiture a pollue et construire une Tesla a pollue).


Tesla est un pur produit de "l'cologisme" et du socialisme californien.




> On est un peu forc de consommer de l'OGM, dj l'UE autorise des OGM dans le bio,  cause de Monsanto on ne trouve plus que du mas et du bl OGM.


N'importe quoi!!!!!!!!!!!




> Un jour les entreprises prives pourront s'occuper de la maintenance des voies et ce sera une catastrophe ! (comme au Royaume Uni quand ils l'ont fait, mais heureusement ils sont revenu en arrire)


Quelle catastrophe? Tu l'as invent.




> La priorit du service entretien des voies de la SNCF, c'est la scurit,


Trop drle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tu raconteras a aux familles des victimes.

----------


## Neckara

> Cela n'existe pas.


Heu... si, l'obsolescence programme existe.

Tu achtes un tlphone portable, au bout de quelques annes tu dois le changer car mme s'il fonctionne encore trs bien, tu n'as plus de mises  jour (donc plus de mises  jour de scurit).

Encore sur les portables, lorsque la batterie est directement soude, ne te permettant pas de la remplacer si jamais elle lche, liant le cycle de vie de ton tlphone  cela de la batterie.

Sur les iPhones, une rduction des performances sur les anciens modles, soit disant pour conomiser la batterie, mais qui concide trangement avec la sorti d'un nouveau modle.


On a aussi des choses similaires sur les cartouches d'encres qui refusent d'imprimer au-del d'un certain nombre d'impressions, mme s'il reste de l'encre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tu pourrais ajouter les ampoules  led, programmes pour s'arrter au bout de x heures.

Sur certaines plaques  induction, un condensateur chimique, ne supportant pas la chaleur, est plac assez proche de la partie qui chauffe. Rsultat garanti, le condo sche et la plaque ne fonctionne plus. Solution propose par les constructeurs ? Remplacer tout le module (~300). Solution ralisable ? Remplacer le condo par un condo rsistant  la chaleur. Cout ? ~3 pour le condo plus 1  2 heures de main d'uvre. 

L'obsolescence programme est partout.  ::calim2::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Punaise, plus a va, moins les trolls sont subtils. Tout fout l'camp !  ::mouarf:: 

(Non, je ne parlais pas de mes deux vdd)

----------


## Jipt

Oh lala, on est vraiment oblig de subir a ?




> Envoy par ryu2000
> 
> 
> (vous connaissez tous l'exemple de la lampe  incandescence,
> 
> 
> Non. Tu viens de l'inventer.




Environ 42 000 pages en parlent...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non dj le capitalisme n'est pas une personne il est force  rien.


Il y a de la grosse pression pour consommer quand mme...
Les gens comblent leur vide sentimental en consommant (certaines femmes ont plusieurs dizaines de paire de chaussure et de sac  main).




> L'URSS (systme bas sur l'esclavagisme) est ton modle?


Quelqu'un disait que le socialisme te forait  consommer, donc je prend un exemple de pays socialiste, et le "made in cccp" c'est une garantie de dure de vie d'au moins 25 ans.




> Qu'est-ce que tu en sais?


J'ai vu un documentaire sur l'obsolescence programm dans lequel on nous montrait que le MADE IN CCCP tait fait pour durer (au moins 25 ans de dure de vie).
Alors que chez les capitalistes, c'tait plus "On va rduire la dure de vie des lampes  incandescence  1000h pour que les gens en achtent plus" :
Cartel Phbus

Pour que le capitalisme fonctionne il faut de la croissance, pour avoir de la croissance il faut de la consommation, devoir remplacer les choses qu'on a achet est de la consommation.




> Les voitures sont de plus en plus complexes,  qui la faute gros malin?


Je parle du cahier des charges, c'est crit depuis le dbut que certaines pices doivent avoir une dure de vie limit, alors qu'elle pourrait l'tre beaucoup moins.
Il y a des vieilles voitures qui ont fait plus de 500 000km a n'arrivera pas avec les voitures qui sortiront en 2025.




> Non. Tu viens de l'inventer.


Ngationniste ! lol  ::ptdr::  
Obsolescence programme




> Quels compteurs?


Obsolescence programme des imprimantes : Epson ne convainc pas



> La plainte porte galement sur les tampons, qui absorbent le surplus d'encre, et qui seraient dclars pleins prmaturment. Epson rpond qu'il veut viter que l'imprimante ne dborde. Mais l'association regrette que les imprimantes s'appuient pour cela sur un simple compteur, plutt que sur une sonde. *Des utilitaires permettant de rinitialiser les compteurs ont dmontr qu'il y avait beaucoup de marge.* HOP demande donc qu'on puisse remplacer facilement cette simple ponge.


Remise  zro des compteurs d'encre usage concernant les imprimantes Canon
logiciel de remise  zro du compteur d'impression pour epson, kodac, et canon



> Un dveloppeur russe, Vitaliy Kiselev, a mis au point un logiciel - gratuit - qui permet de remettre  zro le compteur dimpressions de limprimante et de le bloquer. Le logiciel fonctionne sur plus de 100 modles diffrents dimprimantes Epson Stylus. Grce  lui, vous pourrez vider vos cartouches dencre jusqu la dernire goutte et les re-remplir.


Un utilitaire  connatre : SSC Utility



> SSC Utility est un petit logiciel destin  remettre  zro le compteur de vos cartouches et le compteur dencre usag (waste ink) pour les imprimantes Epson listes  la fin de larticle.





> Tesla est un pur produit de "l'cologisme" et du socialisme californien.


Non mais moi ce que je dis c'est a :


Remplacer sa voiture encore bonne par une Tesla a pollue plus que de garder sa voiture.
Parce que produire une Tesla produit beaucoup de pollution.
Par contre si votre voiture est au bout de sa vie, vous pouvez la remplacer par une Tesla.




> N'importe quoi!!!!!!!!!!!


Produire BIO - OGM



> Si lutilisation est clairement interdite en bio, *le seuil de prsence fortuite dOGM dans les produits bio a t fix  0,9%.* Au-del, un produit bio se voit automatiquement dclass en conventionnel.
> 
> Entre 0,1% (seuil de quantification) et 0,9%, les organismes certificateurs statuent sur le caractre fortuit ou non des contaminations. Loprateur concern devra apporter la preuve quil a bien pris toutes les dispositions possibles pour viter la prsence de traces dOGM. Sil apporte cette preuve, le produit nest pas dclass.





> Quelle catastrophe? Tu l'as invent.


Privatisation du rail ? La Grande Bretagne la fait... et cest un chec pour les usagers



> *Seul lentretien des voies est revenu dans le giron du service public aprs deux accidents mortels* survenus l'un en octobre 1999  Ladbroke Grove qui avait fait 35 morts et 558 blesss, et l'autre  Hatfield, en octobre 2000 qui avait fait 4 morts et 70 blesss. En cause : la vtust des rails.


Il ne faut pas privatiser l'entretien des voies.




> Tu raconteras a aux familles des victimes.


Les employs de la SNCF qui s'occupent de la maintenance veulent savoir qui est responsable de l'erreur humaine sur un accident rcent.
Il est trs probable que ce soit un prestataire. Parce que les gars de la SNCF sont bien form et travaillent bien. Ils ne sont pas press comme ceux qui bossent en intrim.
C'est expliqu dans la vido chez Tepa.



Mais aprs il y a aussi le fait qu'ils ont moins de budget qu'avant, et la maintenance est moins bonne qu'avant, mais si elle tait privatis elle serait encore pire...

----------


## Zirak

Je passe sur le reste, puisque ce ne sont que des rponses  un troll, donc pas la peine de se pencher dessus (et tu devrais toi-mme ne pas tenir compte de ce qu'il raconte).

Par contre juste sur a :




> Il est trs probable que ce soit un prestataire. *Parce que les gars de la SNCF sont bien form et travaillent bien*. Ils ne sont pas press comme ceux qui bossent en intrim.


Cela ne veut rien dire (comme  chaque fois que tu gnralise  outrance d'ailleurs). 

A la SNCF comme partout, il y a des gens qui bossent bien, et d'autres qui glandent  moiti ou font de la merde. Tous les employs de la SNCF ne font pas un travail irrprochable. 

Et des intrimaires ou des prestataires peuvent mieux bosser que certains des employs SNCF  plein temps, ils ne font pas forcment tous un mauvais boulot non plus...

----------


## datalandia

> Il y a de la grosse pression pour consommer quand mme...
> Les gens comblent leur vide sentimental en consommant (certaines femmes ont plusieurs dizaines de paire de chaussure et de sac  main).


Non, si les femmes ont 10 chaussures, ce n'est pas la faute du systme, c'est simplement humain d'aimer avoir pleins d'objets.
On aiment possder des choses




> Quelqu'un disait que le socialisme te forait  consommer, donc je prend un exemple de pays socialiste, et le "made in cccp" c'est une garantie de dure de vie d'au moins 25 ans.


le socialisme est un rgime transitoire vers un rgime fasciste ou communiste,
Dans les 2 cas les hommes sont exploites par des hommes

la capitalisme donne la chance a n'importe qui de faire quelque chose de sa vie, si tu russie ou tu choue toi seul est le responsable, faut arrter de croire que le gouvernement est responsable.
Si tu as russie a crer une entreprise en partant de rien c'est grce a toi et a toi seul
si tu es SDF/rfugi c'est toi seul le responsable, tu n'avais qu'a faire de meilleurs choix par le pass.

le capitalisme n'exploite personne, il rmunr pour de tes efforts. Si ton effort est considr comme apportant peu de valeurs ajout a l'entreprise (travail a la chaine par ex) il sera forcment peu rmunr.
a l'inverse un expert en IA apportera beaucoup de valeur ajout et donc sera mieux rmunr.

et le capitalisme rmunre la meilleur chose possible: le risque.
Plus un travail est risqu plus y'a a perdre et donc plus y'a a gagn, par exemple voir le film "le salaire de la peur", on donne des milliers de $ pour transporter de la nitro.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> le socialisme est un rgime transitoire vers un rgime fasciste ou communiste,
> Dans les 2 cas les hommes sont exploites par des hommes


Comme aurait pu dire Coluche : Le socialisme c'est l'exploitation de l'homme par l'homme, le capitalisme, c'est le contraire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oh lala, on est vraiment oblig de subir a ?


Le pire, c'est qu'on est oblig d'tre d'accord (partiellement) avec Ryu !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> la capitalisme donne la chance a n'importe qui de faire quelque chose de sa vie, si tu russie ou tu choue toi seul est le responsable, faut arrter de croire que le gouvernement est responsable.
> Si tu as russie a crer une entreprise en partant de rien c'est grce a toi et a toi seul


a c'est le rve amricain...
En France c'est un systme de caste et de rseaux, il n'y a pas vraiment d'ascenseur social.
Ce n'est pas une mritocratie, il est trs difficile de monter les chelons grce  son travail.
Et de toute faon c'est fini la rgle du niveau de vie qui augmente de gnration en gnration, on a atteint l'apoge, il est probable que vos enfants aient une vie moins bien que la votre.




> si tu es SDF/rfugi c'est toi seul le responsable, tu n'avais qu'a faire de meilleurs choix par le pass.


T'es rfugi parce que t'es n dans le "mauvais" pays, c'est pas vraiment ton choix.
Par exemple, les Syriens n'ont pas demand  ce que ce soit le bordel chez eux, ils taient l tranquille et les rebelles et les terroristes sont arrivs.
Plein de pays ont aid les rebelles et a dure depuis des annes et des annes.




> le capitalisme n'exploite personne, il rmunr pour de tes efforts. Si ton effort est considr comme apportant peu de valeurs ajout a l'entreprise (travail a la chaine par ex) il sera forcment peu rmunr.
> a l'inverse un expert en IA apportera beaucoup de valeur ajout et donc sera mieux rmunr.


Le truc que je trouve cool, c'est qu'un franais qui bosse en usine en Suisse peut gagner plus qu'un gars qui a eu un doctorat en faisant une thse en rapport avec l'IA.
Bosser  l'usine c'est plus pnible.
Ce sont des gens exploit, qui sabment la sant en faisant les mmes mouvements en boucle.
C'est inhumain comme condition.
On devrait envoyer tous les tudiants quelques semaines  l'usine ou au champs pour leur montrer ce que c'est.

a vient de truc de ce genre :
Toyotisme

Avant il y avait plus dartisans, les gens avaient un savoir faire, puis il y a eu l'usine et le travail  chane...
Mais maintenant les usines sont dans les pays pauvre.

La capitalisme c'est souvent du parasitisme, comme les traders qui ne produisent rien du tout, c'est juste de la spculation.
La capitalisme c'est produire des objets fragile qui ne servent  rien juste pour consommer.
Les ocans sont plein de dchets en plastique.




> Plus un travail est risqu plus y'a a perdre et donc plus y'a a gagn, par exemple voir le film "le salaire de la peur", on donne des milliers de $ pour transporter de la nitro.


Ouais c'est comme les gars qui transportent de la rsine de cannabis d'un point A  un point B, ils sont aussi pay pour le risque pris.




> Le pire, c'est qu'on est oblig d'tre d'accord (partiellement) avec Ryu !


Ah ben vous voyez qu'il est trs facile de faire bien pire que moi !

----------


## el_slapper

> a c'est le rve amricain...
> En France c'est un systme de caste et de rseaux, il n'y a pas vraiment d'ascenseur social.
> Ce n'est pas une mritocratie, il est trs difficile de monter les chelons grce  son travail.(.../...)


En fait, c'est encore plus difficile aux USA. La stratification sociale y est encore plus intense. C'est quasiment impossible pour une fille des noirs du ghetto ou pour un fils des _white trash_ des Appalaches de faire sa place, l-bas. Et pourtant, et tu as raison de le souligner, c'est dj trs difficile en France. Et a empire de dcennie en dcennie.

----------


## Francky

*Facebook extrait des donnes linguistiques des profils publics de ses utilisateurs,* 
*pour mieux cibler les publicits*

Le rseau social Facebook est depuis un moment confront  un problme de confidentialit li  lutilisation des donnes de ses utilisateurs par le cabinet de conseil politique Cambridge Analytica. Facebook avait annonc  San Francisco  que les donnes utilises par Cambridge Analytica incluaient les messages privs des utilisateurs. 


Facebook a dpos un brevet portant les noms de Michael Nowak, un membre de son personnel et du professeur Dean Eckles, enseignant au Massachusetts Institute of Technology. Le brevet a t mis  jour deux fois dont la dernire en 2016. Il mentionne quil est possible de dterminer les caractristiques de la personnalit dun utilisateur  partir  des mises  jour de statut, des notes, des messages, des publications, des commentaires ou toute autre communication  partir de laquelle des donnes linguistiques peuvent tre extraites.  

Le brevet indique en outre que les caractristiques de la personnalit sont utilises  pour slectionner des news, des publicits ou des recommandations d'actions prsentes  l'utilisateur . Mais  Facebook dit qu'il n'a jamais utilis le test de personnalit dans ses produits , affirme BBC. Par contre,   Le cabinet de conseil politique Cambridge Analytica a affirm qu'il utilisait une technique similaire, connue sous le nom de psychographie, dans son travail , ajoute le mdia.

Facebook accuse Cambridge Psychometrics Centre pour avoir fourni  la socit Cubeyou  des donnes recueillies lors dune srie de questions (quiz) sur la personnalit pour des fins de recherche universitaire.  Ainsi, le rseau social retire de sa plateforme Cambridge Psychometrics Centre qui nie  les faits qui lui sont reprochs.   Nous avons eu plusieurs conversations et runions avec des chercheurs de Facebook remontant  2011. Toutefois, Facebook a choisi de ne pas publier ses recherches, ainsi les utilisateurs ne sauront donc pas comment leurs donnes peuvent tre utilises  a dclar un porte-parole du centre.

En 2011, le professeur Eckles a manifest dans un courriel vu par BBC, son intrt pour les recherches des universitaires de Cambridge :  Nous avons utilis l'analyse des donnes linguistiques pour dduire des traits de personnalit [] nous avons un manuscrit qui subit quelques rvisions actuellement , a-t-il crit.

Srikant Ayyar, un autre employ de Facebook, crit  son tour en 2013 :  Notre groupe fait un travail similaire dans le but d'amliorer notre produit pour les personnes qui l'utilisent et pour les annonceurs ... nous travaillons pour assurer lpanouissement de Facebook et lpanouissement dans les donnes que nous collectons.  

 Comme de nombreuses entreprises, nous demandons une grande varit de brevets pour protger notre proprit intellectuelle. Le brevet que nous avons demand dans ce domaine n'a jamais t utilis dans les produits de Facebook ou utilis  dautres fins , prcise le rseau social dans un communiqu pour rassurer ses utilisateurs.


*Source :*  BBC News


*Et vous ?*  

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette situation ?


*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A. : les donnes des utilisateurs collectes par l'application de quiz contenaient galement des messages privs

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain, le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux

 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A : Mark Zuckerberg fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage qu'il fera demain  son audition devant le Congrs

----------


## Ryu2000

> En fait, c'est encore plus difficile aux USA.


Il y a quand mme 2, 3 exemples de noir qui ont russi :
- Oprah Winfrey
- Michael Jordan
- Tiger Woods
- Mariah Carey
- Bill Cosby
- O. J. Simpson
- Shaquille O'Neal
- Prince
- Obama
Mais ouais t'as plus de chance de gagner  la loterie que de grimper lascenseur social...

Mais bon c'est vrai que dans l'ensemble, ils vivent souvent dans des quartiers pauvres, et beaucoup finissent dans la dlinquance et finissent en prison ou s'entretuent :
Statistics of incarcerated African-American males
Race and Homicide in America, by the Numbers

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a quand mme 2, 3 exemples de noir qui ont russi :
> - Oprah Winfrey
> - Michael Jordan
> - Tiger Woods
> - Mariah Carey
> - Bill Cosby
> - O. J. Simpson
> - Shaquille O'Neal
> - Prince
> ...


Oui enfin, en dehors d'Obama, tous ces gens sont des sportifs de haut niveau ou des acteurs / chanteurs / prsentateurs, bref, que des mtiers un peu spciaux dont l'ascension n'est pas tout  fait la mme que pour un mtier "normal" si je puis dire.

Aprs dans les autres mtiers, on ne peut pas forcment donner d'exemples, car ce ne sont pas forcment des mtiers o tu deviens clbre, mais que cela soit aux USA ou en France, si l'on doit travailler sur l'ascenseur social, c'est au niveau des mtiers de tous les jours, je pense que niveau sport ou tout ce qui est mtier du spectacle, je ne dirais pas qu'il n'y a rien  faire ou que ce n'est pas important, mais ce n'est pas l qu'ils ont le plus de difficult  percer ( mon avis).

----------


## hotcryx

Et James Brown
Tina Turner
Cool and the gang lol
Stevie Wonder
Denzel Washington

En gros si t'es chanteur, sportif ou acteurs tu peux russir en Amrique.

Quand mme trange, qu'il n'y a pas de boite informatique amricaine avec un black  sa tte.

Pourquoi le patron de FB est blanc, d'Apple est blanc, de MS est blanc... trange, pourtant les africains savent aussi dvelopper.

Hormis Kaspersky qui n'est pas blanc, ni noir mais qui sort du lot...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin, en dehors d'Obama, tous ces gens sont des


Mais c'tait a la blague  ::mrgreen:: 
Personne n'a mon sens de l'humour (bon en mme temps c'est bizarre de trouver une liste de people qui se termine par Obama drle...).

Pour tre srieux 2 minutes :
Only 5 black CEOs at 500 biggest companies
There Are Currently 4 Black CEOs in the Fortune 500

Ya tout un PDF :
5 Statistics on US Physicians by Race and Ethnicity

----------


## Altor

a part tellement en cacahute que j'ai tout lu.  ::aie::

----------


## datalandia

> Et James Brown
> Tina Turner
> Cool and the gang lol
> Stevie Wonder
> Denzel Washington
> 
> En gros si t'es chanteur, sportif ou acteurs tu peux russir en Amrique.
> 
> Quand mme trange, qu'il n'y a pas de boite informatique amricaine avec un black  sa tte.
> ...


Je ne cautionne bien videment pas ce systme, mais aujourd'hui se serait se bercer d'illusion, tre noir ou avoir un prnom tranger est un handicape pour trouver un emploi ou tre crdible a la banque pour avoir des fonds.
au US si tu es mexicaine tu as plus de chance dtre embauch comme femme de bonne compagnie que de cre un start up dans un garage  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> la capitalisme donne la chance a n'importe qui de faire quelque chose de sa vie, si tu russie ou tu choue toi seul est le responsable, faut arrter de croire que le gouvernement est responsable.





> mais aujourd'hui se serait se bercer d'illusion, tre noir ou avoir un prnom tranger est un handicape pour trouver un emploi ou tre crdible a la banque pour avoir des fonds.


C'est pas si bien que a le capitalisme  ::P:

----------


## datalandia

ok la discrimination a disparue, mea culpa alors




> C'est pas si bien que a le capitalisme


c'est mieux que le communisme

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir , 

Le titre de l'article me fait doucement rire ... Et oui parfois Facebook fait ... de la merde. 

Etant follower de plusieurs pages Facebook en France et Belgique . Face a decid de me refourguer des pub en nerlandais  ::aie::  . Dsol moi pas comprendre cette langue  ::mrgreen:: 

Donc oui Facebook est loin d'tre 100 % efficace.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est mieux que le communisme


Ce n'est pas comparable, chacun  ses dfauts.
 aucun moment il n'y a le choix qu'entre Capitalisme et Communisme. (et de toute faon le communisme a disparu depuis longtemps)
Il ya  plein de rgimes conomique qui pourraient tre cr.

Le problme c'est que le capitalisme ne cesse de se muter vers une version plus dgueulasse.
Le capitalisme de 1900, ce n'est pas le capitalisme de 1920, qui n'est pas le capitalisme de 1950, qui n'est pas le capitalisme de 1980, qui n'est pas le capitalisme de 2000, etc.
 chaque fois les consquences sont plus graves.

Par exemple dans les annes 80 les traders ont commenc  abuser de la cocane, les entreprises donnaient leur bnficient aux actionnaires (alors qu'avant les employs en profitaient).
Et dans les annes 2000, c'est plus des arnaques avec des actions pourris, de la dette, des sortes de paris, des trucs louche comme les Credit Default Swap, etc.

L nous sommes dans une profonde crise conomique et peu de gens s'en inquitent.
Faut arrter de se dire "a va aller", non a n'ira absolument pas...

La dette publique US est de plus de $21 156 000 000 000.
Beaucoup de pays sont endetts autour de 100% de leur PIB.
a ne peut pas durer ternellement, il faudra un grande remise  0.
Comme en Allemagne (Rpublique de Weimar).

----------


## datalandia

> Ce n'est pas comparable, chacun  ses dfauts.
>  aucun moment il n'y a le choix qu'entre Capitalisme et Communisme. (et de toute faon le communisme a disparu depuis longtemps)
> Il ya  plein de rgimes conomique qui pourraient tre cr.



tu as le choix entre 3 rgimes : Dmocrate, Communisme ou Fasciste.
Le seul ayant bien march rapidement et efficacement c'est le fascisme, les fascistes en mme pas 10ans ont relancer la croissance, sortie de la crise un pays ultra pauvres, produits les meilleurs produits avec la meilleur technologie avec d'apres les sondages de l'poque un popularit de plus de 90% pour leurs chef suprme.
Le Dmocrate est un rgime plus stable mais qui connait des cycles de croissance et de dcroissance.
Le communisme, ne fait que sombrer pays dans la misre et le chaos, c'est le moins viable.

----------


## Saverok

> Le seul ayant bien march rapidement et efficacement c'est le fascisme, les fascistes en mme pas 10ans ont relancer la croissance, sortie de la crise un pays ultra pauvres, produits les meilleurs produits avec la meilleur technologie avec d'apres les sondages de l'poque un popularit de plus de 90% pour leurs chef suprme.


Comment peux-tu citer srieusement un sondage effectu dans une dictature comme tant une source fiable ???? ::weird::

----------


## VivienD

> tu as le choix entre 3 rgimes : Dmocrate, Communisme ou Fasciste.
> Le seul ayant bien march rapidement et efficacement c'est le fascisme, les fascistes en mme pas 10ans ont relancer la croissance, sortie de la crise un pays ultra pauvres, produits les meilleurs produits avec la meilleur technologie avec d'apres les sondages de l'poque un popularit de plus de 90% pour leurs chef suprme.
> Le Dmocrate est un rgime plus stable mais qui connait des cycles de croissance et de dcroissance.
> Le communisme, ne fait que sombrer pays dans la misre et le chaos, c'est le moins viable.


Une vision du monde politique, ma foi! "remarquable": l'entre-deux-guerres s'est termin il y a presque quatre-vingts ans. Quid des thocraties, des dictatures, des monarchies, etc.?

N.B.: Le "communisme" (je crois que sous vocable tu dsignes entre autres le stalinisme et le sovitisme) et le fascisme sont en ralit des courants totalitaires et autoritaires, qu'il faut certes craindre mais aussi savoir distinguer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu as le choix entre 3 rgimes : Dmocrate, Communisme ou Fasciste.


Le communisme c'est pas forcment un rgime, dans les annes 1980 en France il y avait un parti communiste (Georges Marchais) et ils taient dmocrates les types. (il existe des expressions comme "communisme dmocratique", "Dmocratie populaire", etc).




> Le seul ayant bien march rapidement et efficacement c'est le fascisme


Je sais que le fascisme est une invention des italiens, mais j'ai pas creus le sujet.
Je crois qu'aujourd'hui il y a toujours des vieux fans de Benito Mussolini en Italie, mais je sais pas trop plus...

Par contre il ne faut pas faire l'amalgame avec le national socialisme allemand qui n'a rien a voir avec le fascisme en ralit.

===
Il y a aussi des rgimes comme la monarchie qui a march pendant des sicles et des sicles...
Et il y a moyen d'inventer de nouveaux systmes.
Il y aura quelque chose aprs la rpublique, ce n'est qu'une tape dans l'histoire de France.
On peut toujours voluer et crer.
Le problme c'est qu'on peut aller dans le mauvais sens  ::(:

----------


## Charvalos

> [snip]
> 
> Par contre il ne faut pas faire l'amalgame avec le national socialisme allemand qui n'a rien a voir avec le fascisme en ralit.
> 
> [snip]


Bien sr que si que le fascisme et les nazis sont extrmement proches.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bien sr que si que le fascisme et les nazis sont extrmement proches.


Auxquels on peut aussi ajouter le Franquisme espagnol, galement assez proche. 

Mais, c'est super intressant de lire la discussion sur les diffrents systmes politiques par 2 personnes qui n'y connaissent apparemment rien du tout.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Mais, c'est super intressant de lire la discussion sur les diffrents systmes politiques par 2 personnes qui n'y connaissent apparemment rien du tout.


Le pire c'est qu'ils se trollent entre eux, mais qu'ils arrivent  avoir tord des deux cts en mme temps...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## VivienD

> Le pire c'est qu'ils se trollent entre eux, mais qu'ils arrivent  avoir tord des deux cts en mme temps...


Comme quoi! Ce n'est qu'en mathmatiques que deux ngatifs font un positif.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## el_slapper

> Comme quoi! Ce n'est qu'en mathmatiques que deux ngatifs font un positif.


Sauf que l, mes visites ici, c'est dsormais surtout pour rire. Bon, a passe le temps aussi bien que des dbats poss et sourcs, c'est juste, euh, _diffrent_.  ::aie::

----------


## datalandia

le produit de Facebook c'est la plateforme facebook, le code source.
Un humain n'est pas un produit videment, enfin depuis le jours ou on a interdit l'esclavage que Napolon a essayer de rinstaurer, bien que faut les esclaves romains ou les geux du moyen age vivait mieux que nous aujourd'hui, en vrai a part l't pour les rcoltes le reste du temps surtout lhiver ctait dodos (et abatage du cochon pour nol mme si c'est plus une fte qu'une corve pour le coup)
bref je reviens dans le sujet, oui facebook montise sa plateforme grace au contribution de ces utilisateurs, mais cela est parfaitement normal, il faut bien financer les salair et l'infra qui gravite autours de cette entreprise.

----------


## maakliop

> Une vision du monde politique, ma foi! "remarquable": l'entre-deux-guerres s'est termin il y a presque quatre-vingts ans. Quid des thocraties, des dictatures, des monarchies, etc.?
> 
> N.B.: Le "communisme" (je crois que sous vocable tu dsignes entre autres le stalinisme et le sovitisme) et le fascisme sont en ralit des courants totalitaires et autoritaires, qu'il faut certes craindre mais aussi savoir distinguer.


Un allemand qui vient donner des leons de dmocratie c'est assez cocasse, c'est pas les allemands qui ont mis l'autre tare avec sa moustache au pouvoir ? 

On aura tout vu, on aura tout vu ....

----------


## Saverok

> Un humain n'est pas un produit videment, enfin depuis le jours ou on a interdit l'esclavage que Napolon a essayer de rinstaurer, bien que faut les esclaves romains ou les geux du moyen age vivait mieux que nous aujourd'hui, en vrai a part l't pour les rcoltes le reste du temps surtout lhiver ctait dodos (et abatage du cochon pour nol mme si c'est plus une fte qu'une corve pour le coup)


Va falloir que tu reprennes des cours d'histoire...
Croire que les esclaves romains taient bien traits en hiver est d'une absurdit rare.
Merci beaucoup pour ce fou rire, a fait du bien

Juste pour info :
en hiver, mme au temps des romains, y avait l'entretien des routes, les mines, la guerre, etc...
A vrai dire, je pense que les esclaves devaient prfrer l't  bosser dans les champs car a devait tre moins pnible que ce qu'ils faisaient le reste de l'anne.

----------


## mm_71

> a part tellement en cacahute que j'ai tout lu.


Moi aussi. Et maintenant j'ai des doutes sur ma sant mentale.
Conclusion: Facebook est minemment toxique mme quand on ne fait que parler de lui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est pas les allemands qui ont mis l'autre tare avec sa moustache au pouvoir ?



Faut voir dans quel tat tait le pays dans les annes 20...
L'hyperinflation a rigolait pas, a a traumatis les allemands.
Il promettait d'arrter la planche  billet a a plu au peuple.

Hitler de 1933 c'est pas Hitler de 1942... Il a mal volu mme si il n'tait dj pas sympathique  la base...
Mais le gouvernement allemand a relev le pays de faon impressionnante  :8O: 
Franis Delaisi - La Rvolution europenne

Pierre Jovanic pense que la planche  billet amne toujours un dictateur au pouvoir (Napolon, Hitler, etc).
Dans notre socit actuelle la planche  billet tourne beaucoup, donc on finira bien par voir si sa thorie tient ou pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bien sr que si que le fascisme et les nazis sont extrmement proches.


a dpend sur quel point...
Le point le plus gnant du NSDAP c'est qu'il y avait une histoire de supriorit des races, ce qui n'existe pas chez les fascistes.
L'Italie fasciste et l'Allemagne nazie : points communs et spcificits de deux rgimes totalitaires



> *Le nazisme, une idologie raciste et antismite*
> Le nazisme se caractrise par la sacralisation d'une prtendue  race suprieure, la race aryenne, dont Hitler veut garantir la puret par une politique eugniste.L'antismitisme est la spcificit de l'idologie nazie. Les Juifs sont exclus de la nation en 1935, les perscutions se multiplient (nuit de Cristal en novembre 1938).Le nazisme est le seul totalitarisme  avoir excut un programme d'extermination. Le gnocide constitue sa particularit.
> 
> *Le fascisme, une idologie nationaliste*
> Mme si l'Italie adopte des lois racistes  partir de 1935 et des lois antismites en 1938, elles sont peu appliques. Le fascisme, moins violent contre les opposants, ne glorifie pas une race.Le fascisme se caractrise par la sacralisation de la nation : Mussolini encourage un retour  l'esthtisme de l'Antiquit pour rappeler la grandeur passe de l'empire romain.


Ya d'autres diffrences.

a fait un peu chier qu'on utilise le terme "fascisme" pour parler du national socialisme allemand.
Et c'est pareil il existe d'autres national socialisme qui sont diffrent (Venezuela, Core Du Nord).

Le fascisme c'est italien.
Le nazisme c'est allemand.

Si on mlange les concepts c'est le bordel, on perd en prcision.

----------


## Madmac

> Non dj le capitalisme n'est pas une personne il est force  rien.


Mais il peut exploiter des formules qui ont des effets addictifs. Dans le cas de mdia comme FaceBook, de plus en plus de psychologue parle de phnomne d'addiction comme le tabac.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intern...ction_disorder

Disons qu'ils exploitent les personnes qui ont une faible estime de soi.

----------


## Neckara

Attention tout de mme  ne pas confondre le capitalisme o les entreprises ont un capital, avec le libralisme conomique o les entreprises font ce qu'elles veulent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le cas de mdia comme FaceBook, de plus en plus de psychologue parle de phnomne d'addiction comme le tabac.


Non mais c'est un vieux truc connu, c'est la bonne vieille petite rcompense qui vient souvent et qui relche de la dopamine.
C'est pareil avec les jeux d'argent au Casino, les jeux comme Candy Crush, la cocane, les MMORPG, les gens qui regardent leur tlphone super souvent pour voir si ils ont reu une notification.
Candy Crush Saga : les deux mcaniques qui crent laddiction

La rcompense sur Facebook c'est les j'aimes et les commentaires.
Quelqu'un se connecte sur le site, il voit qu'il a reu 2 j'aimes et il est content.
Certains ont des facilits  devenir accro, nous ne sommes pas gaux devant l'addiction.

----------


## VivienD

> Un allemand qui vient donner des leons de dmocratie c'est assez cocasse, c'est pas les allemands qui ont mis l'autre tare avec sa moustache au pouvoir ? 
> 
> On aura tout vu, on aura tout vu ....


Merci de nous rappeler que trolldi c'est tous les jours. En revanche, tu tcheras de ne pas tre  ct de la plaque, la prochaine fois que tu nous partageras pareille "lumire": j'ai beau vivre en Allemagne mais je suis franais (les joies de l'U.E., de l'espace Schengen et de l'migration conomique, tout a).  ::mouarf::

----------


## maakliop

Perso j'aurais plus dit les joies de la collaboration m'enfin  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai beau vivre en Allemagne mais je suis franais


De toute faon tu n'as pas vot en Allemagne en 1933...
Ce serait stupide d'en vouloir aux allemands d'aujourd'hui pour leur choix en 1933, ils n'taient pas n...
Ce serait comme en vouloir aux franais d'aujourd'hui pour la colonisation (comme si ils taient responsable de quoi que ce soit...).

----------


## maakliop

> De toute faon tu n'as pas vot en Allemagne en 1933...
> Ce serait stupide d'en vouloir aux allemands d'aujourd'hui pour leur choix en 1933, ils n'taient pas n...
> Ce serait comme en vouloir aux franais d'aujourd'hui pour la colonisation (comme si ils taient responsable de quoi que ce soit...).


En attendant tu profites de cet historique alors si nous sommes fautifs. On l'a peut tre pas fait ni dcid mais on se contente bien de notre mode vie aujourd'hui.

Quand t'es content de t'acheter un tshirt  10 balles tu participes  l'exploitation des plus pauvres.

Pas besoin de te voiler la face.

Et Ryu2000 va bosser un peu t'es h24 ici, va cotiser pour ma retraite.

----------


## Jipt

> En attendant tu profites de cet historique alors si nous sommes fautifs.


_... alors si nous sommes fautifs_ et donc ?
Manque la fin de ta phrase, l, du coup c'est imbitable.




> Quand t'es content de t'acheter un tshirt  10 balles tu participes  l'exploitation des plus pauvres.


Ou pourrait voir l'autre ct de la pice : heureusement qu'on leur achte des T-shirts  10 balles, a leur permet d'un peu moins crever de faim, tout comme pour l'exploitation tant dcrie des enfants, qui revient souvent sur le tapis.

Maintenant, au lieu de perdre ton temps sur les forums, tu peux charger ton sac  dos et aller leur filer un coup de main...

----------


## datalandia

le libre change des marchandises et des hommes et la monnaie unique est un tres bonne chose... a conditions que les pays ai une conomie quivalente.
Pourvoir se dplacer et dplacer nos marchandises sans poiroter 3H a la frontiere entre la france et l'allemagne, la suisse ou la belgique est une bonne chose.

Le probleme c'est que l'on veut aussi le faire avec pays qui n'ont rien a voir avec nous comme la Roumanie pour aller a lextrme. C'est un non sens d'avoir une monnaie unique entre la France et la Roumanie.
Ou bien imaginer si les Norvgiens se mettait a l'euro, se serait une catastrophe pour eux, ils n'ont pas la mme conomie, pas les mme salaires...

Par contre, la diffrence de vie entre un franais, un suisse, un allemand ou un norvgien et le mme, il est donc pertinent de partager librement les hommes et les marchandises puisque cela ne posera pas de probleme de trafic ou de travailleur illgaux pay pas cher. Il n'y a pas un gros flux d'immigration (ce qui est nfaste pour  l'conomie du pays de dpart et du pays destinataire)
Par contre avec la Roumanie cela pose des problmes le libre change des hommes et des marchandises.


bon aprs il y'a aussi la lgislation, la lgislation de la drogue ne France et en Belgique n'est pas la mme, mais cela apporte peu de probleme comparer au bnfice que le libre change apporte, y'a toujours 2-3 touristes qui reparte de la Belgique avec un paquet de joins, mais cela reste un probleme assez mineur pour notre pays. La drogue venant surtout d'Afrique, et finance la guerre/terrorisme, pas de bruxel

----------


## maakliop

> _... alors si nous sommes fautifs_ et donc ?
> Manque la fin de ta phrase, l, du coup c'est imbitable.
> 
> 
> Ou pourrait voir l'autre ct de la pice : heureusement qu'on leur achte des T-shirts  10 balles, a leur permet d'un peu moins crever de faim, tout comme pour l'exploitation tant dcrie des enfants, qui revient souvent sur le tapis.
> 
> Maintenant, au lieu de perdre ton temps sur les forums, tu peux charger ton sac  dos et aller leur filer un coup de main...


Nan il ne manque rien, si t'as des problmes de comprhension va voir un spcialiste. Par contre t'as oubli un il juste avant ton manque, donc avant de la ramener.

Oui oui c'est a justifie toi comme tu peux a ne change rien aux faits.

Gnration perdue.

Toi aussi au lieu de raconter ta vie et faire ta morale  deux balles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nan il ne manque rien, si t'as des problmes de comprhension va voir un spcialiste. Par contre t'as oubli un il juste avant ton manque, donc avant de la ramener.
> 
> Oui oui c'est a justifie toi comme tu peux a ne change rien aux faits.
> 
> Gnration perdue.
> 
> Toi aussi au lieu de raconter ta vie et faire ta morale  deux balles.


Ben, non, Jipt a raison. Ta phrase est incomprhensible, car, soit il manque des mots, soit il manque de la ponctuation. Et, la ponctuation, a peut changer tout le sens d'une phrase.
Quant  la phrase de Jipt, non, il ne manque pas le "il" (note les guillemets, qui permettent une meilleure comprhension de ma phrase), le "il" est implicite. Je ne sais pas si je dois aller bosser, surtout si c'est pour payer la retraite  des mecs dans ton genre, mais toi, tu n'aurais pas du dormir pendant les cours de franais de la primaire au suprieur...  ::mouarf::

----------


## maakliop

> Ben, non, Jipt a raison. Ta phrase est incomprhensible, car, soit il manque des mots, soit il manque de la ponctuation. Et, la ponctuation, a peut changer tout le sens d'une phrase.
> Quant  la phrase de Jipt, non, il ne manque pas le "il" (note les guillemets, qui permettent une meilleure comprhension de ma phrase), le "il" est implicite. Je ne sais pas si je dois aller bosser, surtout si c'est pour payer la retraite  des mecs dans ton genre, mais toi, tu n'aurais pas du dormir pendant les cours de franais de la primaire au suprieur...


Toi tu en mets 15 fois trop on comprend rien aussi. Donc avec moi a fait la moyenne. 1 1 balle au centre.

Tu crois que je vais faire des efforts en plus je suis sur portable la flemme d'aller chercher la ponctuation fin bref. Facile sur clavier je ponctue comme je veux aussi.

Mon il est implicite aussi si t'as des problmes de comprhension c'est pas mon problme t'es pas oblig de tout taler ici quoi je sais pas.

----------


## Saverok

> Il n'y a pas un gros flux d'immigration (ce qui est nfaste pour  l'conomie du pays de dpart et du pays destinataire)
> Par contre avec la Roumanie cela pose des problmes le libre change des hommes et des marchandises.


Je vais commencer par prciser le terme "libre change" qui me choque pas mal lorsqu'on le parle d'tre humain.
Je prfre de trs trs loin le terme de "libre circulation des biens et des personnes".

De plus, je trouve ton point de vu sur les flux migratoire d'une navet affligeante qui reflte bien les discours politiques  la mode ces dernires annes.
Il existe normment de situation o les flux migratoires sont trs positifs pour l'ensemble des intervenants.
La France tait particulirement heureuse de ses flux migratoires dans les annes 50  70.
Je dirais mme, et je suis loin d'tre le seul, que si la France a pu se relever  l'aprs guerre, c'est bien grces aux centaines de milliers de migrants italiens, portugais, polonais et maghrbins aux cours de cette priode.

Mme chose pour les USA et l'Australie qui sont des nations qui se sont intgralement construites  partir de l'immigration.
Les USA ne seraient pas ce qu'ils sont sans les millions d'italiens, d'irlandais, de chinois et dhispaniques qui ont permis la construction de ce pays et son dveloppement.
etc.

De mme, l'Allemagne connat un vieillissement de sa population qui devient de plus en plus proccupant et peut parfaitement se retrouver dans la mme situation que le Japon d'ici quelques annes.
L'immigration est une solution  cette situation qu'il faut savoir analyser sur le moyen et long terme et c'est bien le choix qu'a fait Merkel.
Les populistes et isolationnistes ne voient qu' court terme et sont donc particulirement virulents sur ces sujets alors qu'ils sont totalement incapable de projeter leurs propres projets sur de longues priodes.

Mme pour les pays d'origines des migrations, il y a trs souvent des retours trs positif et pas uniquement sur le long terme.
normment de migrants envoie de l'argent  leur famille reste au pays et cela alimente l'conomie locale.
De mme, le retour au pays le temps des vacances amne une activit touristique car ils reviennent rarement seul et la mise en place de lignes ariennes favorise le dveloppement conomique.

Pour finir, il ne faut jamais oublier que quitter son pays est tjrs un dchirment et quelque soit la situation du pays (guerre, dictature, faible conomie, etc.)
Beaucoup, ds qu'ils peuvent, reviennent au pays mais ils reviennent fort de leur exprience en ayant appris un mtier, un savoir faire, des diplmes, etc.
Et cela peut mme se faire sur plusieurs gnrations.
Je connais beaucoup d'enfants de migrants polonais qui sont partis vivre et travailler en Pologne alors qu'ils sont ns et ont fait toutes leurs tudes en France et sont de nationalit franaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il existe normment de situation o les flux migratoires sont trs positifs pour l'ensemble des intervenants.


a dpend de l'poque et des nationalits.
Les immigrations Portugaise, Espagnole, Italienne ce ne sont pas les immigrations Afghane, rythrenne, Soudanaise.
C'est plus facile de s'intgrer pour un portugais (ils ont l'habitude d'un pays catholique par exemple) que pour un afghan.
En rgle gnral on a moins de problme avec les franais d'origine portugaise qu'avec des franais de certaines autres origines.

L'aprs guerre est une priode propice pour faire venir des travailleurs, parce que les jeunes hommes sont morts et il faut reconstruire.
Quel est lintrt aujourd'hui de faire venir des migrants pour les mettre au RSA ?
On ne manque pas de gens qui n'ont pas de boulot...




> Mme chose pour les USA et l'Australie qui sont des nations qui se sont intgralement construites  partir de l'immigration.


Ainsi que du gnocide et de l'esclavage.




> De mme, l'Allemagne connat un vieillissement de sa population qui devient de plus en plus proccupant et peut parfaitement se retrouver dans la mme situation que le Japon d'ici quelques annes.
> L'immigration est une solution  cette situation qu'il faut savoir analyser sur le moyen et long terme et c'est bien le choix qu'a fait Merkel.


Les tats pourraient aussi faire des choses pour promouvoir la famille et le fait d'avoir des enfants.
Par exemple vers l'quivalent d'un SMIC aux femmes qui ont un enfant.
tre mre c'est un travail.

On pourrait augmenter le taux de natalit avec la bonne politique.
Et il y a d'autres facteurs, nous sommes de plus en plus strile et l'avenir est ultra sombre.
Le baby boom a arrive dans les 30 glorieuses, quand les gens se disent que l'avenir va tre chouette.
Qui a foi dans l'avenir aujourd'hui ?
Qui pense que les enfants n aujourd'hui auront une belle vie ? (on perd des liberts de jour en jour)
Il y a des jours o nous sommes ultra proche de la 3ime guerre mondiale.

===
Les allemands n'ont pas aim les trop grosses vagues de migrants.
Il y a eu des histoires de viols a n'a pas trop plu...
Allemagne: l'immigration met  mal la fragile coalition de Merkel




> Mme pour les pays d'origines des migrations, il y a trs souvent des retours trs positif et pas uniquement sur le long terme.
> normment de migrants envoie de l'argent  leur famille reste au pays et cela alimente l'conomie locale.


Quand les gros patrons ont fait venir de la main d'oeuvre non form et pas chre en France pour baisser les salaires, le plan c'tait qu'ils puissent repartir chez eux  la fin.
Mais les gros patrons ont ensuite eu l'ide du regroupement familiale pour crer du chmage et ainsi forcer les travailleurs  accepter des mauvaises conditions de travail.
Quand il y a le plein emploi, tu trouves du travail mieux pay ailleurs, quand il y a du chmage t'accepte n'importe quoi pour garder un travail.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qui a *foie* dans l'avenir aujourd'hui ?


a dpend si le *foie* est sain, cirrhos ou gras (pour les oies et les canard, en particulier), *foi* d'ivrogne ! 
Je me demande combien de *fois* sur ce forum, il a t expliqu les diffrentes formes du mot "foi" ?  ::roll:: 
Y a t-il des habitants de *Foix*, ici ?

----------


## Neckara

> a dpend si le *foie* est sain, cirrhos ou gras (pour les oies et les canard, en particulier), *foi* d'ivrogne ! 
> Je me demande combien de *fois* sur ce forum, il a t expliqu les diffrentes formes du mot "foi" ? 
> Y a t-il des habitants de *Foix*, ici ?


Rhoo il te manque fuwa, et toute une ribambelle de phoi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rhoo il te manque fuwa, et toute une ribambelle de phoi.


Hola ! Ils ont dj du mal avec le franais, je ne vais pas en plus introduire des mots trangers ! ! !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Tu crois que je vais faire des efforts en plus je suis sur portable la flemme d'aller chercher la ponctuation fin bref. Facile sur clavier je ponctue comme je veux aussi.


Rh l'excuse  deux balles, 

Mais elle est intressante car elle explique comment et pourquoi au dbut du sicle dernier les caractres accentus ont disparu des documents et avec eux une certaine facilit de comprhension du texte : grce  l'invention anglo-saxonne (langue sans accents sauf quand elle utilise des mots franais, par exemple) de la machine  crire, comment distinguer MODELE de MODELE, mmmmh ?
Allez, je vous la refais en minuscules : comment distinguer modle de model ? Fastoche maintenant !

Et donc c'est pareil, avec ton excuse foireuse on ne comprend rien  tes textes la plupart du temps.
Alors please, tu te sors les doigts, tu les nettoies, et tu pianotes correctement, dans *le respect des lecteurs*.
Merci,

----------


## datalandia

> Allez, je vous la refais en minuscules : comment distinguer modle de model ? Fastoche maintenant !


suffit de lire la phrase... tu es ridicule de balancer un mot random




> Il as modele le monde
> Il et un modele pour le peuple


le contexte est plus important que les mots.
Meme avec une bonne orthographe on ne comprend rien, il n'y a que le contexte qui peut dfinir ce que la personne souhaite dire.

Les mots n'ont aucun sens, par contre les messages que fait passer maakliop si bien sur on fait l'effort de comprendre,  Si tu lit la comdie Humaine de Balsac, pour pouvoir profiter de la puissance de ces oeuvres il faut etre un minima cultiv.
Meme remarque avec maakliop, dans ces messages je ressens la passion pour ce qu'il dit, il y'a du curs et c'est pour moi le plus important.

----------


## Neckara

> le contexte est plus important que les mots.
> []
> Les mots n'ont aucun sens, par contre les messages que fait passer


_
Schtroumpfs schtroumpfs_ _schtroumpfs_ _schtroumpfs_  ?
_schtroumpfs_ , _schtroumpfs_ _schtroumpfs_  !

Plus srieusement, et aprs ma dmonstration par l'absurde, je viens de relire, pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui, un article bourr de fautes et franchement, c'est un casse-tte  comprendre.


Et si on "fait l'effort de comprendre", cela revient  interprter le message  notre sauce, sans garantie de l'interprter de la faon que son auteur l'a crite. Bref de lire ce qu'on veut y lire.

----------


## mm_71

> sans garantie de l'interprter de la faon que son auteur l'a crite.


a vaut peut-tre mieux.

----------


## Jipt

> _
> Schtroumpfs schtroumpfs_ _schtroumpfs_ _schtroumpfs_  ?
> _schtroumpfs_ , _schtroumpfs_ _schtroumpfs_  !
> 
> Plus srieusement, et aprs ma dmonstration par l'absurde, je viens de relire, pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui, un article bourr de fautes et franchement, c'est un casse-tte  comprendre.
> 
> 
> Et si on "fait l'effort de comprendre", cela revient  interprter le message  notre sauce, sans garantie de l'interprter de la faon que son auteur l'a crite. Bref de lire ce qu'on veut y lire.


 :+1: 




> a vaut peut-tre mieux.


 ::ptdr:: 




> suffit de lire la phrase... tu es ridicule de balancer un mot random


random ? Certainement pas, non ! Il a t, au contraire, mrement rflchi...




> le contexte est plus important que les mots.


surement pas :
- Le sculpteur a bien rendu le model de la sculpture
- Le sculpteur a bien rendu le modle de la sculpture
Quelle phrase avais-je dans la tte en sortant du muse Rodin ?

----------


## datalandia

> surement pas :
> - Le sculpteur a bien rendu le model de la sculpture
> - Le sculpteur a bien rendu le modle de la sculpture
> Quelle phrase avais-je dans la tte en sortant du muse Rodin ?





> Le sculpteur a bien rendu le *modele* de la sculpture


Donne moi la suite de cette phrase. Car dans cette phrase je ne comprend rien, quel sculpteur ? quand , ou ?... il manque encore une fois le contexte...
donc ta phrase random n'a aucune faute, mais on comprend toujours rien.
Finalement que ce soit modele ou modele, on s'en moque car meme avec ces precision on ne comprendra toujours rien, bref cette information sera insignifiante.




> Micheal Ange a termine de peindre le Jocombe, il rendume son modele a la rue : cette femme prostitu. Quand a son modele, il l'envoya o roi de frence, franssois

----------


## Neckara

> Donne moi la suite de cette phrase. Car dans cette phrase je ne comprend rien, quel sculpteur ? quand , ou ?... il manque encore une fois le contexte...
> donc ta phrase random n'a aucune faute, mais on comprend toujours rien.
> Finalement que ce soit modele ou modele, on s'en moque car meme avec ces precision on ne comprendra toujours rien, bref cette information sera insignifiante.


C'est bien d'essayer de pinailler, mais encore faut-il le faire correctement... notamment connatre le sculpteur, le lieu, et la date sont non-pertinent dans le cadre de la problmatique voque.


Mais bon, si a peut te faire plaisir :



> Bonjour,
> 
> Salut Marc, j'ai vu ta dernire sculpture, elle est trs intressante.
> 
> Peux-tu m'en envoyer le modele pour lundi ? Je serais dans le dpt de 8  10.
> 
> Cordialement,

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Mark Zuckerberg annonce (avec un peu de regret ?) la fonctionnalit  Clear History* 
*qui permet d'effacer son historique de navigation sur Facebook*

Facebook vient d'annoncer une nime mesure visant  regagner la confiance des internautes en montrant sa dtermination  leur donner plus de contrle sur leurs donnes personnelles et  les protger. L'une des dernires actions du rseau social, allant dans ce sens, tait sa campagne contre la croyance populaire selon laquelle si Facebook est gratuit alors ce sont les utilisateurs qui sont le produit de l'entreprise. La firme de Mark Zuckerberg a assur que ce n'tait pas le cas, qu'elle ne vend pas les donnes des utilisateurs, mais qu'elle les utilise pour leur offrir un meilleur service. L'entreprise explique par exemple que ces donnes l'aident  montrer aux utilisateurs des publicits meilleures et plus pertinentes, ce qui permet donc aux annonceurs d'atteindre les bonnes personnes. Cela dit, les utilisateurs disposent quand mme de certaines options pour contrler la manire dont leurs donnes peuvent tre utilises pour les annonces cibles.


Facebook compte maintenant offrir une nouvelle fonctionnalit de confidentialit pour ses utilisateurs : Clear History. Comme son nom l'indique, elle permet aux utilisateurs d'effacer leur historique de navigation sur le rseau social. Cette fonctionnalit, annonce hier  la confrence annuelle F8 de Facebook pour les dveloppeurs, devrait tre disponible  dans les mois  venir .

 Dans votre navigateur Web, vous disposez d'un moyen simple d'effacer vos cookies et votre historique. L'ide est que beaucoup de sites ont besoin de cookies pour fonctionner, mais vous devriez toujours pouvoir effacer votre historique quand vous le voulez. Nous construisons une version de [cette fonctionnalit] pour Facebook aussi. Ce sera un contrle simple pour effacer votre historique de navigation sur Facebook - ce sur quoi vous avez cliqu, les sites Web que vous avez visits, et ainsi de suite , a crit Mark Zuckerberg dans un post sur Facebook.

 Cette fonctionnalit vous permet de voir les sites Web et les applications qui nous envoient des informations lorsque vous les utilisez, de supprimer ces informations de votre compte et de dsactiver notre capacit  les stocker dans votre compte , explique Erin Egan, Chief Privacy Officer de Facebook, dans un autre post. Il profite galement pour prciser que les applications et sites Web qui utilisent des fonctionnalits telles que le bouton  J'aime  ou Facebook Analytics envoient au rseau social des informations pour amliorer son contenu et ses annonces.

En rsum, cette fonctionnalit vise  permettre aux utilisateurs d'isoler Facebook du reste de leur activit de navigation Web. Sa finalit s'apparente donc  celle de l'extension Facebook Container lance fin mars par Mozilla pour Firefox. Mais contrairement  Clear History qui est utilis  postriori, c'est--dire aprs que les donnes sont collectes, la solution de Mozilla veut tout simplement empcher Facebook de collecter des donnes sur les utilisateurs alors qu'ils ne sont pas sur son site.

Pour revenir  la dcision de construire la fonctionnalit Clear History, elle semble galement avoir t prise sous contrainte. Facebook insiste en effet sur l'importance de conserver l'historique de navigation de ses utilisateurs.  Pour tre clair, lorsque vous effacez vos cookies dans votre navigateur, cela peut dgrader certaines parties de votre exprience , explique Mark Zuckerberg.  Vous devrez peut-tre vous reconnecter  chaque site Web et vous devrez peut-tre reconfigurer les choses. La mme chose sera vraie [avec la fonctionnalit Clear History] , dit-il.  Votre Facebook ne sera pas aussi bon s'il doit rapprendre vos prfrences.  Le PDG du numro des rseaux sociaux dclare galement que  c'est quelque chose que les dfenseurs de la vie prive ont demand  et Facebook va travailler avec eux pour s'assurer que tout va bien. Ces propos rvlent-ils un peu de regret chez Mark Zuckerberg ? N'aurait-il pas annonc une telle fonctionnalit si les dfenseurs de la vie prive ne l'avaient pas demand avec le scandale impliquant la firme d'analyse Cambridge Analytica ?

Sources : Mark Zuckerberg, Erin Egan

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la fonctionnalit Clear History ?
 ::fleche::  La prfrez-vous  l'extension Facebook Container pour Firefox ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Peut-elle empcher Facebook de cibler correctement ses utilisateurs pour la publicit ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook annonce le lancement d'une fonctionnalit de rencontre appele  Facebook Dating , et fait chuter la valeur boursire de ses concurrents
 ::fleche::  Jan Koum, le co-fondateur de WhatsApp, annonce son dpart de Facebook, aprs un nime accrochage au sujet de la faon de traiter les donnes
 ::fleche::  Facebook : le bouton  Je n'aime pas  remplac par les flches Downvote et Upvote  la manire de Reddit, pour certains utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Mozilla lance une extension Firefox pour isoler Facebook dans un conteneur, afin d'empcher le rseau social de vous pister sur les autres sites

----------


## marsupial

Juste pour la culture, en passant, a n'est pas Michel Ange, mais De Vinci l'auteur de la Joconde. Michel Ange c'est la chapelle sixtine.

----------


## datalandia

> C'est bien d'essayer de pinailler, mais encore faut-il le faire correctement... notamment connatre le sculpteur, le lieu, et la date sont non-pertinent dans le cadre de la problmatique voque.
> 
> 
> Mais bon, si a peut te faire plaisir :


cela parait vident, c'est un modele

mais de toute manire cela n'a que peu d'importance : model, modele, meaudel, maudle, ou mohdel
ce qui compte ce sont les actes, le concret, les implication de ce texte sur notre vie.

que picasso ai recu un modele ou un modele, cela ne change rien. Hitler as quand meme bombarder Guernica. La poudre a toujours t > au pinceau.
et la au moins il n'y a point de doute sur l'interprtation possible, Guernica a bel et bien t rduit en poussire.

le plus important c'est pas de savoir si modele ou modele, mais de savoir si cela reprsente des Junkers W 34 ou Junkers W 33
autant e== autant 33 != 34, si tu vois ou je veut en venir, les maths c'est de la science, la littrature une tentative de communication peu efficace.

je fte ma 100ieme intervention avec vous dans ce formidable club

----------


## AoCannaille

> [...] tu vois ou je veut en venir, les maths c'est de la science, la littrature une tentative de communication peu efficace.


Oui, je vois parfaitement o tu veux en venir, un langage dit naturel est ambige, contrairement  un langage formel, ce qui rend la communication peu efficace. Merci d'avoir enfonc cette porte ouverte.
Mais Toi qui te plains donc de cette ambigut, pourquoi t'acharnes-tu donc  en ajouter le plus possible en ignorant ponctuation, accents et plus largement orthographe et grammaire?

----------


## FrostWilson

> [...] la littrature une tentative de communication peu efficace.
> 
> je fte ma 100ieme intervention avec vous dans ce formidable club



Toujours 0 points en 100 interventions, et encore heureux qu'on ne compte en ngatif...

Moi je veux bien qu'on ne soit pas toujours d'accord, c'est l'intrt des dbats, mais tre systmatiquement en opposition avec tout le monde ne fait pas forcment de nous un gnie incompris... non parfois je pense qu'il faut savoir se remettre en question.

----------


## Saverok

> Oui, je vois parfaitement o tu veux en venir, un langage dit naturel est ambige, contrairement  un langage formel, ce qui rend la communication peu efficace. Merci d'avoir enfonc cette porte ouverte.


Je dirai mme que toute l'ambigut que contient les langages naturels en font justement toute la beaut.
Avec les langages naturels, on peut avoir du cynisme, de la posie, des mtaphores, de l'humour, des oxymores et autres figures de style.
Les langages formels sont certes efficaces et adapts aux machines et particulirement  la programmation mais ils sont incroyablement tristes et chiants  en mourir.

----------


## datalandia

> Je dirai mme que toute l'ambigut que contient les langages naturels en font justement toute la beaut.
> Avec les langages naturels, on peut avoir du cynisme, de la posie, des mtaphores, de l'humour, des oxymores et autres figures de style.


bref du froufrou inutile  ::ptdr:: 




> Les langages formels sont certes efficaces et adapts aux machines et particulirement  la programmation mais ils sont incroyablement tristes et chiants  en mourir.


non je ne suis pas d'accord, au contraire je les trouvent simple, comprhensible, universel, dlicat

Avec les langages naturels, on peut avoir de la langue de bois, des ambigut conduisant a des erreurs,
de la mesquinerie...un exemple ici :



> Toujours 0 points en 100 interventions, et encore heureux qu'on ne compte en ngatif...


qu'es ce que cela veut dire, vas au bout de tes pensez au lieu de faire des sous entendues.

----------


## AoCannaille

> non je ne suis pas d'accord, au contraire je les trouvent simple, comprhensible, universel, dlicat
> 
> Avec les langages naturels, on peut avoir de la langue de bois, des ambigut conduisant a des erreurs,


Je te repose la question du coup, car la rponse mintresse vraiment : 




> Mais Toi qui te plains donc de cette ambigut, pourquoi t'acharnes-tu donc  en ajouter le plus possible en ignorant ponctuation, accents et plus largement orthographe et grammaire?

----------


## Ryu2000

> bref du froufrou inutile


Ben non, c'est marrant les jeux de mots.
Si tu fais un jeu de mot ou de la posie, la forme est plus importante que le fond.




> qu'es ce que cela veut dire, vas au bout de tes pensez au lieu de faire des sous entendues.


Je crois qu'il dit que souvent quand tu interviens des autres membres du forum expriment leur dsaccord en utilisant un pouce rouge  :-1: 
Tu reois probablement plus de pouce ngatif que de pouce positif.  :-1:   :+1:  Ce qui n'est pas forcment mal selon le contexte.

Rpondre  la provocation (ou provoquer quelqu'un) dans un forum c'est contre productif, tout le monde est perdant  la fin.
Il faut ignorer et recentrer la conversation, ici a doit parler de Facebook et de donnes personnelles.

----------


## VivienD

> bref du froufrou inutile 
> 
> [...]


Ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre...  ::no:: 




> [...]
> 
> non je ne suis pas d'accord, au contraire je les trouvent simple, comprhensible, universel, dlicat
> 
> [...]


Cette simplicit apparente est seulement d au cahier des charges et aux limitations technologiques: l'ordinateur ne fait, voire ne peut faire, que ce qu'on lui dit de faire et pas ce qu'on veut qu'il fasse.




> [...]
> 
> Avec les langages naturels, on peut avoir de la langue de bois, des ambigut conduisant a des erreurs,
> de la mesquinerie... [...]


L'abus n'exclut pas l'usage.

----------


## mm_71

> tre systmatiquement en opposition avec tout le monde ne fait pas forcment de nous un gnie incompris


incompris peut s'crire en trois mots.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Cambridge Analytica a dcid de fermer ses portes suite au scandale li aux donnes Facebook,*
*la couverture mdiatique a chass presque toute sa clientle * 

Il a t rvl le mois dernier que Cambridge Analytica a pay pour obtenir des donnes Facebook collectes par un chercheur via une application quil a baptise  thisisyourdigitallife . Contre 4 $, les internautes taient invits  se connecter avec leurs identifiants Facebook et  rpondre  une srie de questions. Ils taient plus de 270 000  se livrer  cet exercice qui a eu un impact sur plus de 87 millions dutilisateurs Facebook. Autant de donnes que Cambridge Analytica a utilises pour faire du profilage et tenter dinfluencer le courant politique aux tats-Unis. 

Si Facebook a t pris dans la tourmente, multipliant les mea culpa ainsi que les changements dans lutilisation de ses outils, Cambridge Analytica na pas pour autant t pargn. Une srie de runions filmes en camra cache a t diffuse sur Channel 4 News, confirmant ainsi le rle jou par la socit dans llection de Donald Trump aux tats-Unis.  

Suite  la publication de la srie de vidos, le comit de direction de Cambridge Analytica a annonc la suspension de son patron, qui tait alors Alexander Nix,  dans lattente dune enqute complte et indpendante . Par ailleurs, lentreprise a prcis que  De l'avis de la Commission, les rcents commentaires de Nix, secrtement enregistrs par Channel 4 et d'autres allgations, ne reprsentent pas les valeurs ou les oprations de l'entreprise et sa suspension reflte le srieux avec lequel nous considrons cette violation.  

Mais pour certains, cette dcision nest pas suffisante. Claude Moraes, un parlementaire britannique, a dclar sur Twitter  Sils pensent que la suspension dun chef dentreprise correspond au degr de proportionnalit attendu pour ce type de violation massive des donnes, ils sous-estiment les personnes et les institutions qui se battront pour les droits  la vie prive et pour Facebook afin quils rendent compte de leurs actions. 


Cette fois-ci, Cambridge Analytica et sa socit mre, SCL Group, ont dcid de fermer leurs portes. Une nouvelle qui a t annonce lors d'une confrence tlphonique dirige par Julian Wheatland, l'actuel prsident du groupe SCL, qui aurait t choisi pour succder  la direction de Cambridge Analytica.

Dans un communiqu, la socit a dclar quelle a dpos des demandes d'ouverture de procdures d'insolvabilit au Royaume-Uni. La Socit met immdiatement fin  toutes ses activits et le conseil a demand la nomination de Crowe Clark Whitehill LLP, praticien de l'insolvabilit,  titre d'administrateur indpendant de Cambridge Analytica.

De plus, des procdures de faillite parallles seront bientt entames au nom de Cambridge Analytica LLC et de certains de ses affilis aux tats-Unis au tribunal des faillites des tats-Unis pour le district sud de New York.

 Au cours des derniers mois, Cambridge Analytica a fait l'objet de nombreuses accusations infondes et, malgr les efforts de la Socit pour corriger le dossier, a t vilipende pour des activits non seulement lgales, mais largement acceptes comme une composante standard de la publicit en ligne dans les domaines politique et commercial  , a regrett lentreprise.

 la lumire de ces accusations, le conseiller de la Reine, Julian Malins, a t charg de mener une enqute indpendante sur les allgations concernant les activits politiques de la socit. Son rapport, que la Socit a affich sur son site Web hier, a conclu que les allgations n'taient pas  corrobores par les faits . En ce qui concerne les conclusions nonces dans son rapport, Malins a dclar:

 J'ai eu un accs total  tous les membres du personnel et des documents dans la prparation de mon rapport. Mes conclusions refltent entirement la stupfaction du personnel, lorsquil regardait les programmes tlviss et lisait les reportages sensationnalistes, qui ny reconnaissaient pas lentreprise pour laquelle ils travaillaient. Rien de ce qu'ils ont entendu ou lu n'a rsonn avec ce qu'ils ont vraiment fait pour gagner leur vie . 

Malgr le fait que Cambridge Analytica a soutenu que ses employs ont agi de faon thique et lgale, opinion que soutient dsormais Malins, la couverture mdiatique a chass la quasi-totalit des clients ainsi que des fournisseurs de la Socit. Par consquent, il a t dtermin qu'il n'tait plus viable de continuer  exploiter l'entreprise, ce qui ne laissait aucune autre option raliste  Cambridge Analytica.

Source : communiqu de Cambridge Analytica

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Cambridge Analytica a t suspendu aprs un reportage en camra cache o il a parl des mthodes employes durant la campagne de Trump
 ::fleche::  Un hacker thique met en ligne un site parodique de Cambridge Analytica, pour sensibiliser les internautes sur la collecte des donnes sur les RS

----------


## Saverok

> non je ne suis pas d'accord, au contraire je les trouvent simple, comprhensible, universel, dlicat


Simple, comprhensible : OK
Universel : pas vraiment car si tout le monde comprenait naturellement une formule mathmatique, a se saurait. Il faut donc bien apprendre le langage  la base.
Dlicat : pas du tout, bien au contraire !
Un langage formel n'a aucune subtilit ni nuance. Les infos sont brutes tant dans la forme que dans le fond.
Quand on est dlicat, mme dans le langage : on prend son temps, on soigne son approche, on dlivre l'information en douceur en choisissant soigneusement ses mots en fonction de la sensibilit de son interlocuteur, etc.
Bref, c'est tout l'inverse de la formalit on l'on se suffit  dlivrer l'info sans se soucis de qui est en face de nous et de comment il va percevoir la chose.  




> Avec les langages naturels, on peut avoir de la langue de bois, des ambigut conduisant a des erreurs,
> de la mesquinerie...


Oui et c'est justement tout ce qui fait la richesse des rapports humains.
S'il n'y avait pas toutes ces nuances, nos rapports seraient particulirement direct voir brutal tant pour les choses positives que ngatives.

Sans mesquinerie, on se conterait de te dire que tu es c..
Au lieu de a, on essaie de te faire comprendre par toi mme le sens et la porte de tes propos ce qui est nettement plus enrichissant.

De mme, sans posie, il n'y aurait pas de sduction.
Quand on verrait une femme, on se contenterai de lui dire qu'elle est belle et que l'on veut copuler avec elle.
Ca a le mrite d'tre clair et direct mais tu conviendras que c'est particulirement moche de prsenter la chose ainsi mme si c'est la vrit.
Au lieu de a, on dveloppe tout un discours pour complimenter l'autre et se prsenter sous son meilleurs jour. On se plait  sduire et  connatre l'autre...
Bref, la raison d'tre du langage  :;):

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Enfin ! Il tait temps qu'ils mordent la poussire, tant  l'origine du plus grand scandale que le monde moderne ait connu.

Les employs de cette socit et leur patron ne mritent qu' tre pourchasss par tout le monde et recevoir des coups de pelle dans la tronche en chtiment de leurs crimes.

----------


## datalandia

il y'a plus de peur que de mal.

les gens aujourd'hui s'en moque de ces scandales, enfin disons que Facebook nous apporte plus que ces petit inconvnients.
le nb de compte augmente, le chiffre d'affaire augmente et les gens sont content de l'exprience utilkisateur offerte par facebook, donc que demander de plus ?

----------


## LSMetag

Ca reste louche. 

Une tude "indpendante" indiquant que malgr une camra cache, l'entreprise n'a rien fait de mal. Vraiment indpendant ?

Une soudaine fermeture avec procdure d'insolvabilit, sans mme chercher  faire repartir la bote. Ce ne serait pas pour organiser une insolvabilit et soit se donner des parachutes dors, soit viter que les acteurs doivent payer au nom de l'entreprise ?

@datalandia : Il faut quand mme souligner que la cote de confiance de Facebook a bien diminue. Mais que veux-tu, c'est devenu un outil presque indispensable, sans concurrence. Tu y a tes amis, soit loin, soit virtuels. Et tes habitudes. Donc dur d'en sortir. Surtout si tu estimes que tu ne pourras pas supprimer tes donnes en supprimant ton compte facebook.

----------


## VivienD

> Ca reste louche. 
> 
> Une tude "indpendante" indiquant que malgr une camra cache, l'entreprise n'a rien fait de mal. Vraiment indpendant ?
> 
> Une soudaine fermeture avec procdure d'insolvabilit, sans mme chercher  faire repartir la bote. Ce ne serait pas pour organiser une insolvabilit et soit se donner des parachutes dors, soit viter que les acteurs doivent payer au nom de l'entreprise ?
> 
> [...]


C'est certes suspect mais, tant que l'on n'aura pas de preuves formelles, ces personnes, aussi mprisables puissent-elles tre, resteront, par dfaut, innocents. La prsomption d'innocence n'est pas luxe dispensable mais bien un principe fondateur de la justice.




> [...]
> 
> @datalandia : Il faut quand mme souligner que la cote de confiance de Facebook a bien diminue. Mais que veux-tu, c'est devenu un outil presque indispensable, sans concurrence. Tu y a tes amis, soit loin, soit virtuels. Et tes habitudes. Donc dur d'en sortir. Surtout si tu estimes que tu ne pourras pas supprimer tes donnes en supprimant ton compte facebook.


La majorit des utilisateurs ne quitteront pas Facebook, surtout parce que la majorit des gens excrent et refusent le changement.

----------


## Saverok

> il y'a plus de peur que de mal.


Aux yeux des actionnaires de Facebook, oui.
Pour nos dmocraties et nos liberts, j'en suis nettement moins sr.

Le hic est qu'il est surtout trs difficile de mesurer rellement l'impact de la propagande mise en place grce  ces donnes.
Est-ce que cela a influenc la campagne amricaine ou le brexit de seulement 1 ou 2% ou nettement plus ?




> les gens aujourd'hui s'en moque de ces scandales, enfin disons que Facebook nous apporte plus que ces petit inconvnients.


Pas du tout.
C'est juste qu'on est satur d'information.
Un scandale chasse l'autre.
On est en indignation permanente mais jamais sur le mme sujet.
Du coup, comme on zappe d'une crise  l'autre, on en oublie le passage  l'acte et d'en tirer les leons car on n'a pas le temps de prendre du recul.

----------


## koyosama

Personne en taule, okay pas de problme.
On refait la mme Anti-facebook. Juste le nom qui change. Meilleur mthode, plus de rseaux sociaux, plus de clients. Et hop c'est reparti.
On change pas une quipe qui gagne.

----------


## Maghin

Ils ferment la boite comme a ils peuvent se dbarrasser de leurs serveurs et effacer les logs. Pas de traces : pas d'enqute... Malin !

----------


## CoderInTheDark

ils auraient d changer de nom.
C'est ce que font nos partis politiques quand ils ont trop de casseroles

Mais comme dj dit ils peuvent revenir ailleurs en rachetant les actifs de Cambridege Analytica

----------


## datalandia

> Aux yeux des actionnaires de Facebook, oui.
> Pour nos dmocraties et nos liberts, j'en suis nettement moins sr.


le $ t est quantifiable
la dmocratie ou la libert, tu le quantifie comment ? parceque pour affirmer ceque tu dit, il faudrais que tu puisse le quantifier sinon cela n'a pas de sens
Donc oui pour les actionnaire, mais la "dmocratie" ou la "libert" non tu ne peut l'affirmer avec ta boule




> Le hic est qu'il est surtout trs difficile de mesurer rellement l'impact de la propagande mise en place grce  ces donnes.
> Est-ce que cela a influenc la campagne amricaine ou le brexit de seulement 1 ou 2% ou nettement plus ?


Parce que les gens votent pas comme tu le voudrais ils ont forcment t influenc par les force du mal ?
Pour pas perdre la face certains affirme que le peuple a voter Trump a cause des russes, dans ce cas moi j'affirme (sortie de mon chapeau magique) que le peuple a t manipul pour voter Obama et Macron par la propagande des associations anti racisme/feministe/cologiste et TF1+BFMTV pour la France

voila, si on interdit les russes de faire leurs propagande, moi je veut interdire les associations anti racisme d'essayer de faire lire un noir  la maison blanche et greenpeace d'essayer de nous sortir du nuclaire avec leurs propagande a 2 balles.
Etrangement quand j'inverse le probleme, les gens sont outr, disent que j'ai des ides puante et me moinse... pourtant je ne fais que nnoncer le probleme a l'envers  ::ptdr::

----------


## AoCannaille

> la dmocratie ou la libert, tu le quantifie comment ?


Il suffit de subdiviser la notion de libert et de compter celles possibles : libert d'aller et venir, libert d'expression, libert d'tre matre de son corps etc. etc. Chacune de ces sous sections peut tre re-subdivis et re-quantifi. L'important est d'avoir la mme liste et les mmes coeff pour comparer les pays. C'est ce que peux faire des assocs du type Unesco, reporters sans frontiere etc.





> le peuple a t manipul pour voter Macron par la propagande [...] TF1+BFMTV pour la France


Encore une belle porte ouverte d'enfonce.
Tu te crois vraiment dissident?

----------


## ztor1

Bonjour,

CA est out ...  ::calim2:: 
Et dire que j'avais envoy mon CV. C'est dommage. De bonnes ides mais pas asser exploites hlas.




> ils auraient d changer de nom.
> C'est ce que font nos partis politiques quand ils ont trop de casseroles
> 
> Mais comme dj dit ils peuvent revenir ailleurs en rachetant les actifs de Cambridege Analytica


En fait CA  un clone US depuis peu, je pensait qu'ils allaient baisser la voilure sans plus. 
Quel gachi.




> Pour pas perdre la face certains affirme que le peuple a voter Trump a cause des russes, dans ce cas moi j'affirme (sortie de mon chapeau magique) que le peuple a t manipul pour voter Obama et Macron par la propagande des associations anti racisme/feministe/cologiste et TF1+BFMTV pour la France


Certains disent mme que Chrirac  t lu grce  sa poupe chez les Guignols  ::ptdr:: 
Et que celle de Sarkosi lui  t ngative. 

En clair la prochaine prsidente en France .... C'est Barbie !

Ou Philippe Estebech ?

@+

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Adieu Cambridge Analytica ! Dites bonjour  Emerdata,*
*une structure qui prsente les mmes acteurs cls que C.A  * 

Cambridge Analytica a surpris les mdias lorsque, dans un communiqu, la socit a dclar quelle a dpos des demandes d'ouverture de procdures d'insolvabilit au Royaume-Uni. La Socit a galement annonc quelle mettait immdiatement fin  toutes ses activits et le conseil a demand la nomination de Crowe Clark Whitehill LLP, praticien de l'insolvabilit,  titre d'administrateur indpendant de Cambridge Analytica.

De plus, Cambridge Analytica a affirm que des procdures de faillite parallles seront bientt entames au nom de Cambridge Analytica LLC et de certains de ses affilis aux tats-Unis au tribunal des faillites des tats-Unis pour le district sud de New York.

 Au cours des derniers mois, Cambridge Analytica a fait l'objet de nombreuses accusations infondes et, malgr les efforts de la Socit pour corriger le dossier, a t vilipende pour des activits non seulement lgales, mais largement acceptes comme une composante standard de la publicit en ligne dans les domaines politique et commercial  , a regrett lentreprise.

Cambridge Analytica sest donc mis en liquidation dans un contexte o elle est sous le coup denqutes au Royaume Uni (Brexit), aux tats-Unis (campagne prsidentielle de Trump), en Australie et galement en Isral (utilisations frauduleuses de donnes personnelles). 

*Et si tout ceci ntait quun nuage de fume ?*

Mme si Cambridge Analytica a dclar cesser ses activits aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni, il semblerait que le groupe, du moins ses ttes pensantes, soit en train de sorganiser pour reprendre ses activits sous une bannire diffrente.

Companies House, le registraire officiel des entreprises et des organismes du Royaume-Uni, a rpertori une socit active appele Emerdata Limited, dont le sige social est situ dans les mmes bureaux que SCL (la socit mre de Cambridge Analytica) et gre par la mme direction que Cambridge Analytica. Mme si on ne sait pas avec exactitude quelle est son champ daction, elle est dcrite comme tant une organisation de  traitement de donnes, d'hbergement et d'activits connexes .


Rebekah et Jennifer Mercer, filles du magnat des fonds spculatifs Robert Mercer, en on rejoint le conseil d'administration en mi-mars. Selon les documents publics dposs  la Companies House britannique, Emerdata a t constitue en aot 2017 et les Mercer ont t nomms  son conseil d'administration le 16 mars de cette anne.

Les dossiers montrent que Wheatland a cr Emerdata avec le responsable des donnes de Cambridge Analytica, Alexander Tayler.

Il faut noter galement que les documents montrent quAlexander Nix, lancien patron de Cambridge Analytica, a t dmis de ses fonctions de directeur dEmerdata le 28 mars 2018, soit une semaine aprs avoir t suspendu chez Cambridge Analytica et deux mois aprs avoir t nomm directeur dEmerdata. Notons que seuls les titres des fonctions ont fus sur les documents, les rles en eux-mmes nont pas t diffuss sur le document.


Robert Mercer est le principal bailleur de fonds de Cambridge Analytica et a galement t un soutien majeur de la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trump  travers le PAC Make America Number 1.

Il est galement le principal bailleur de fonds derrire Breitbart, un site d'actualits controvers. L'ancien prsident excutif de Breitbart et ancien conseiller de la Maison Blanche, Steve Bannon, a sig au conseil d'administration de Cambridge Analytica.

L'quipe de Trump a une fois confi  Cambridge Analytica la gestion de sa campagne numrique - quelque chose dont Alexander Nix, qui tait alors PDG, sest vant dans des enregistrements en camra cach de Channel 4.

Selon Politico, le camp Trump tente dsormais de se dmarquer de l'entreprise suite aux rvlations selon lesquelles elle a utilis les donnes de plus de 87 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook pour des raisons de profilage, mais aussi  cause des enregistrements publi par Channel 4 dans lesquels les hauts cadres de Cambridge Analytica ont voqu leur capacit  manipuler les lections et mme  faire chanter les opposants politiques.

Source : registre Companies House

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Simple concidence ou stratgie pour que les affaires reprennent sous une autre bannire ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Cambridge Analytica a t suspendu aprs un reportage en camra cache o il a parl des mthodes employes durant la campagne de Trump
 ::fleche::  Un hacker thique met en ligne un site parodique de Cambridge Analytica, pour sensibiliser les internautes sur la collecte des donnes sur les RS

----------


## LSMetag

> ils auraient d changer de nom.
> C'est ce que font nos partis politiques quand ils ont trop de casseroles
> 
> Mais comme dj dit ils peuvent revenir ailleurs en rachetant les actifs de Cambridege Analytica


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Bravo  *CoderInTheDark*, notre messie, notre Madame Irma ^^

----------


## VivienD

Il manque une question  la fin de l'article: "Combien ont lu 'Emerdalors' au lieu de 'Emerdata'?"

 ::dehors::

----------


## Damanu

> Il manque une question  la fin de l'article: "Combien ont lu 'Emerdalors' au lieu de 'Emerdata'?"


Bien trouv, mais j'ai premirement lu E*v*er*data*. Je sais pas lequel est le pire cela dit  ::koi::

----------


## datalandia

comme dit l'adage, c'est en changent de nom que l'on change. Les perssone bnficiant de la protection judiciaire en sont les 1er conscient
ici je pense que se sera pareil, l'entreprise change de nom pour fournir de nouvelles palette de service plus adapter au consommateur

----------


## marsupial

Plus de 87 millions de donnes de profils utilisateurs, si a ce n'est pas adapt au consommateur, je me demande ce qu'il te faut. Ils vont refaire la mme un peu plus loin, chapper aux sanctions, ni vu ni connu j't'embrouille.

Plus tard quand je serai grand, je veux tre Bot Troll en alpha test aussi pour dclamer que la poudre est plus forte que le pinceau. Ca plat  Charlie Hebdo.

----------


## EuropeanKeyboard

> Plus de 87 millions de donnes de profils utilisateurs, si a ce n'est pas adapt au consommateur, je me demande ce qu'il te faut. Ils vont refaire la mme un peu plus loin, chapper aux sanctions, ni vu ni connu j't'embrouille.
> 
> Plus tard quand je serai grand, je veux tre Bot Troll en alpha test aussi pour dclamer que la poudre est plus forte que le pinceau. Ca plat  Charlie Hebdo.




De toute faon a change quoi qu'ils aient les donnes ou pas ? Rien.


Vous dites "han mais faut voluer gnagnagni gnagnagna"


Mais on dirait des vieux, bloqus dans un pass rvolu, nous sommes  l're du numrique, du partage de l'information, faut s'ouvrir on dirait des vieux racs.


a change quoi qu'on sache que tu vas faire du sport 2 fois par semaine  tel endroit ? Rien. On vit dans une socit, je vois pas pourquoi il devrait y avoir quelque chose  cacher entre n'importe qui.

Sauf si vous avez quelque chose  vous reprocher.  ::): 


Aprs c'est une mentalit bien franaise, d'o je viens on se rsonne pas du coup comme a, m'enfin faut pas s'tonner du retard franais sur le sujet.

----------


## encoremoi21258

Comme quoi, avec internet, tout fini par se savoir.

----------


## encoremoi21258

Cela semble tre une trs bonne chance. Le problme est que l'apprentissage des donnes recommencera immdiatement aprs la suppression de l'historique.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Rien. On vit dans une socit, je vois pas pourquoi il devrait y avoir quelque chose  cacher entre n'importe qui.
> Sauf si vous avez quelque chose  vous reprocher.


Je suis trs intress par la marque de PQ que tu utilises, tu ne vois pas d'inconvnient  laisser ta porte ouverte pour que je puisse me renseigner? 
De mme, j'ai besoin de te chronomtrer avec ta femme pour savoir si je dois te vendre des prservatifs orients endurance, orient confort maximum ou plutt te vendre un abonnement pornhub. Pas de soucis du coup?

 ::roll::

----------


## gotimes

- Donne donc le numro et le code de ta carte bleu pour voir. N'oublie pas le code  3 chiffres au dos bien sur. Ah oui, et aussi ceux de tes amis et proches parents tant qu' faire.
- Ensuite, tu ira s'il-te-plait, et pour mditer sur ce que tu viens de dire et confirmer, te promener tout nu dans la rue pendant une petite heure
-> Si tu ne fais pas tout ceci, est-ce que tu pourra venir nous expliquer ce qui ne va pas avec nos mentalits  nous?
-> Si tu as fait tout cela, nous pourrons te dire ce qui ne vas pas avec ta mentalit  toi (troll ou pas troll...)

----------


## datalandia

Comme on dit, les vaincus attirent plus l'attention que les vainqueurs!

----------


## balhrog

> a change quoi qu'on sache que tu vas faire du sport 2 fois par semaine  tel endroit ? Rien. On vit dans une socit, je vois pas pourquoi il devrait y avoir quelque chose  cacher entre n'importe qui.
> 
> Sauf si vous avez quelque chose  vous reprocher. 
> 
> 
> Aprs c'est une mentalit bien franaise, d'o je viens on se rsonne pas du coup comme a, m'enfin faut pas s'tonner du retard franais sur le sujet.


Le droit a la vie priv s'est comme la libert d'expression. Toi ce que tu nous dis reviens  dire "je m'en fiche de la libert d'expression, j'ai rien  dire"

----------


## el_slapper

Perso, j'ai lu emmerdata. Pas mieux que les autres, hein.

----------


## Bono_BX

> De toute faon a change quoi qu'ils aient les donnes ou pas ? Rien.
> 
> 
> Vous dites "han mais faut voluer gnagnagni gnagnagna"
> 
> 
> Mais on dirait des vieux, bloqus dans un pass rvolu, nous sommes  l're du numrique, du partage de l'information, faut s'ouvrir on dirait des vieux racs.
> 
> 
> ...


Bon chien-chien  sa m-mre ... srieusement, tu crois ce que tu dis ? Tu crois que a s'arrte  savoir que tu vas faire du sport deux fois par semaine ?
Dsol, mon grand, mais tu ne dois pas avoir un super niveau dans ton domaine ... perso (et je ne suis pas un cador, juste un gars moyen), j'ai des entreprises qui m'ont dmarch en m'approchant via mes hobbies, mes passe-temps et mes centres d'intrts. C'est trs facile d'agir par ces biais quand tu es une grosse entreprise, mais alors, que reste-t-il aux petites ? Des miettes, des personnes moins intressantes. Et de mme, c'est bien pratique pour pratiquer la concurrence dloyale entre gros. Et ce n'est pas de la science-fiction ou du mauvais polar, renseigne toi un peu !

Bienvenue au XXIme sicle ! Et bon courage pour rattraper ton retard personnel.

----------


## Bubu017

> De toute faon a change quoi qu'ils aient les donnes ou pas ? Rien.
> 
> 
> Vous dites "han mais faut voluer gnagnagni gnagnagna"
> 
> 
> Mais on dirait des vieux, bloqus dans un pass rvolu, nous sommes  l're du numrique, du partage de l'information, faut s'ouvrir on dirait des vieux racs.
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas toi qui parlais de brevets sur un clavier dans une autre conversation ? Vu qu'on est dans le partage d'informations, pourquoi dposer un brevet et ne pas communiquer vos tudes et rsultats ?

----------


## mm_71

> Ce n'est pas toi qui parlais de brevets sur un clavier dans une autre conversation ? Vu qu'on est dans le partage d'informations, pourquoi dposer un brevet et ne pas communiquer vos tudes et rsultats ?


Mais tait-ce un vrai message ? J'ai eu le vague sentiment qu'une mme personne avait cr plusieurs pseudos pour faire un fake mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les utilisateurs de Facebook aux tats-Unis semblent ne pas tre disposs  abandonner le rseau social,*
*malgr le scandale C.A * 

Suite au scandale li  Cambridge Analytica, qui a impliqu plus de 87 millions de comptes utilisateurs de Facebook, est n le mouvement #deleteFacebook. Ce dernier a t suivi et anim par plusieurs personnalits parmi lesquelles la chanteuse Cher ou encore les milliardaires de la tech Elon Musk ou Brian Acton, pour ne citer queux. Mais quel impact rel a-t-il eut ? 

Un sondage de Thomson Reuters / Ipsos suggre quaux tats-Unis, les utilisateurs restent, malgr tout, fidles au rseau social. Si un quart des utilisateurs de Facebook ont dit qu'ils utilisaient moins le rseau social ou l'avaient quitt,un autre quart a confi qu'ils l'utilisaient encore plus. La moiti restante a dclar que leur utilisation du rseau n'avait pas chang.

Quelque 64 % ont dclar avoir utilis Facebook au moins une fois par jour, ce qui reprsente une lgre baisse par rapport aux 68 % enregistrs lors d'un sondage similaire  la fin du mois de mars, peu aprs l'clatement de l'histoire de Cambridge Analytica.


*La premire colonne avec des pourcentages reprsente le total (entre plusieurs mdias sociaux), la seconde reprsente le pourcentage des utilisateurs Facebook.*
Lorsqu'on leur a demand s'ils taient au courant de leurs paramtres de confidentialit actuels, 74% des utilisateurs de Facebook ont dit qu'ils l'taient, et 78% ont dit qu'ils savaient comment les changer. Parmi les utilisateurs de Twitter, ce pourcentage tait de 55% et 58%, alors que pour les utilisateurs d'Instagram, il tait de 60% et de 65%.


Michael Pachter, analyste chez Wedbush Securities, a dclar  Reuters que Facebook avait eu de la chance que les donnes ne soient apparemment utilises que pour des publicits politiques et rien de plus sinistre.

 Je n'ai pas encore lu un article qui dit qu'une seule personne a t blesse par cette violation de donnes , a-t-il dclar.

Il n'y a pas eu de commentaire immdiat de la part de Facebook, qui s'est excus pour le scandale des donnes et a rapidement pris des mesures pour endiguer la quantit dinformations disponibles pour les applications tierces utilisant ses donnes.

Accus d'utiliser les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs de Facebook pour influencer les rsultats de l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2016 et du rfrendum britannique sur le Brexit, Cambridge Analytica a annonc la semaine dernire la fermetur de ses portes, bien quune socit comportant les mmes dirigeants a fait son apparition, suggrant simplement un changement de nom (nouveau dpart ?) pour lentreprise.

Facebook a dclar que sa propre enqute sur l'utilisation de ses donnes par Cambridge Analytica ntait pas encore acheve.

Le sondage sest limit aux tats-Unis. Aussi, les analystes attendent de voir comment les ventes de Facebook vont voluer au second trimestre, alors que le scandale est  son paroxysme. Ce trimestre comportera en effet les mois davril, mai et juin 2018. Ce trimestre permettra galement d'observer si la campagne #deletefacebook, qui a pris de l'ampleur avec ce scandale, va avoir un grand impact. 

Concernant son premier trimestre, Facebook a annonc un chiffre d'affaires de 11,97 milliards de dollars, un rsultat suprieur aux estimations de Wall Street. Son chiffre daffaires a connu une progression annuelle de 49 % (la socit en avait gagn 8 milliards durant la mme priode lanne dernire). Une progression qui semble remettre  plus tard le ralentissement de la croissance des revenus que Facebook avait annonc il y a presque deux ans.

Et pour ceux qui se demandent si Facebook gagne plus dargent avec moins dutilisateurs, la rponse est ngative : sur le trimestre fiscal, Facebook a gagn en ralit des utilisateurs. Ils sont dsormais 2,2 milliards dinternautes  tre actifs tous les mois et Facebook assure que 1,45 milliard dinternautes utilisent sa plateforme tous les jours.

Source : rsultats de l'enqute (au format PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous quitter le rseau social ? Pour quelle raison ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui peut, selon vous, expliquer le fait que les utilisateurs (amricains dans le cas d'espce) veuillent rester sur Facebook ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Hastag #deleteFacebook : quel impact depuis l'clatement du scandale Cambridge Analytica ? De rcentes statistiques donnent des pistes
 ::fleche::  Facebook publie d'excellents rsultats pour le premier trimestre de son anne fiscale et compte encore plus d'utilisateurs

----------


## Ryu2000

> Allez-vous quitter le rseau social ? Pour quelle raison ?


Non je ne vais pas le quitter car c'est pratique pour communiquer avec des gens.
On peut aussi organiser des vnements, se tenir au courant de ce font que les autres.
Facebook aujourd'hui c'est un peu la messe du dimanche d'avant, tout le village et se retrouve pour discuter et prendre des nouvelles.
On peut faire des blagues, a peut tre marrant.

Facebook a peut aussi tre pratique pour flirter ou des choses comme a, on peut ragir sur ce que l'autre aime par exemple.
On peut aussi se tenir au courant des vnements qui ont lieu dans le coin, ou dans les tablissements qu'on aime bien.
On peut aller expliquer  ses amis vgans extrmistes pourquoi ils sont contre productif pour leur cause, c'est toujours sympa d'aller se faire insulter.




> Qu'est-ce qui peut, selon vous, expliquer le fait que les utilisateurs (amricains dans le cas d'espce) veuillent rester sur Facebook ?


De toute faon tous les services rcoltent et vendent les informations personnelles de leur utilisateurs.
Le seul moyen de l'viter ce serait de ne pas utiliser internet.
Si vous utilisez des services d'Apple ou de Google c'est pareil...

Comme Facebook s'est un peu fait prendre, peut tre qu'ils vendront moins d'informations  partir de maintenant.

Peut tre qu'ils vont utiliser la stratgie du Crdit Lyonnais :

 (vers 10 minutes)
Nous subissons une pression quotidienne, alors nous sommes oblig de faire attention

----------


## Saverok

> Allez-vous quitter le rseau social ? Pour quelle raison ?


Je n'y suis pas et n'y est jamais t donc la question ne se pose pas dans mon cas  ::aie:: 
Le scandale Cambridge Analytica m'a juste permis de bien faire chier mon entourage avec un "je vous l'avais bien dit depuis 15 ans que cela arriverai !!!"
Totalement inutile mais assez plaisant  ::aie:: 




> Qu'est-ce qui peut, selon vous, expliquer le fait que les utilisateurs (amricains dans le cas d'espce) veuillent rester sur Facebook ?


Comme l'a trs bien dit Ryu2000, Facebook permet pas mal de chose assez pratique.
Je n'y suis pas et ce n'est pas tjrs vident de se retrouver en soire et de voir les gens rigoler entre eux de choses vues sur FB et de se sentir un peu mis de ct.
De mme, avant que je ne rencontre ma femme, c'tait assez agaant de dire aux gens de m'envoyer des textos et/ou des mails car je ne verrai pas leurs invit' FB...
Depuis, je triche un peu car ma femme est sur FB et que je peux me tenir au courant de ces choses l via son compte...

Par contre, je pense que la raison principale au fait que les gens restent sur FB est qu'ils en sont devenus accro.
Quand on est addict, la raison devient relative.
C'est un peu comme la cigarette, tous les fumeurs peuvent te dcrire en long et en large toute la nocivit du tabac et mme souvent plus en dtail que des non fumeurs et pourtant, combien arrtent rellement ?
L'exemple de la cigarette peut sembler maladroit car le march est en nette dcroissance depuis quelques temps mais combien de temps cela a pris et au prix de quelles efforts de prvention et de taxes en tout genre ?
Peut tre qu'au bout de 20 ans  rpter  quel point FB est nocif, les gens commenceront  dcrocher mais en attendant, le rseaux "social" a encore de belles annes devant lui.

----------


## seedbarrett

> le rseaux "social" a encore de belles annes devant lui.


Je suis pas si certain. Facebook c'est un truc de vieux maintenant, en 2010 les jeunes y allaient pour avoir un espace  eux avec des quizz et autre change de photo. Ca remplaait le blog, et c'tait vachement plus communautaire (je me souviens quand en seconde on me saoulait  base de "inscrit toi y'a plein de quizz trop marrant genre "Quel type de sauce dans le kebab est tu?" !!!". Mais maintenant, les parents sont sur facebook, et quand t'es jeune tu veux pas les avoir en ami. Mme encore maintenant j'ai du mal  ajouter ma famille sur des rseaux sociaux, alors imaginez un jeune. 
Maintenant c'est instagram qui cartonne (ok c'est facebook aussi) mais surtout snapchat. Et dans 10 ans ce sera autre chose. Mais facebook c'est presque fini en tout cas. Je veux dire, mme twitter sduit plus les jeunes en fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant c'est instagram qui cartonne (ok c'est facebook aussi) mais surtout snapchat. Et dans 10 ans ce sera autre chose. Mais facebook c'est presque fini en tout cas. Je veux dire, mme twitter sduit plus les jeunes en fait.


Ouais enfin bon Facebook n'est pas encore dans l'tat de MySpace non plus...
Sa mort risque d'tre lente et de toute faon a peut rester populaire chez les plus gs. (il y a des retraits qui s'inscrivent  Facebook)
Les jeunes s'y inscrivent toujours.
Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire tout ce que permet Facebook avec une autre application.

Peut tre que son apoge est derrire lui, mais il n'est pas encore mort.
Les jeunes ne sont pas oblig d'accepter leur famille sur Facebook.
Ou alors ils peuvent faire 2 comptes, un "secret" sous pseudonyme o ils peuvent dire toute la merde qu'ils veulent sans que leur famille apprenne et un propre.

----------


## Saverok

> Je suis pas si certain. Facebook c'est un truc de vieux maintenant, en 2010 les jeunes y allaient pour avoir un espace  eux avec des quizz et autre change de photo. Ca remplaait le blog, et c'tait vachement plus communautaire (je me souviens quand en seconde on me saoulait  base de "inscrit toi y'a plein de quizz trop marrant genre "Quel type de sauce dans le kebab est tu?" !!!". Mais maintenant, les parents sont sur facebook, et quand t'es jeune tu veux pas les avoir en ami. Mme encore maintenant j'ai du mal  ajouter ma famille sur des rseaux sociaux, alors imaginez un jeune. 
> Maintenant c'est instagram qui cartonne (ok c'est facebook aussi) mais surtout snapchat. Et dans 10 ans ce sera autre chose. Mais facebook c'est presque fini en tout cas. Je veux dire, mme twitter sduit plus les jeunes en fait.


C'est quoi cette obsession du jeunisme ?
Les jeunes font et dfont les modes mais le pouvoir d'achat, le vrai, il est entre les mains de qui ?
De mme, les "jeunes", a reprsente quelle proportion de la population des pays dvelopps o la dmographie est en ralentissement constant ?

Dans mon ancienne entreprise, ils se sont rendus compte que la moyenne d'age des clients tait de 52 ans et le service marketing a dploy une nergie de dingue pour sduire les jeunes et les "jeunes" sont effectivement venus mais ils papillonnent et leur panier moyen est relativement bas et nos "vieux" se sont mis un peu en retrait car ils ne comprenaient pas la nouvelle stratgie de com'.
Rsultat : le CA a fortement baiss le trimestre suivant.
Depuis, l'entreprise est revenu sur ses fondamentaux avec nos vieux bien ringards mais fidles et au fort pouvoir d'achat avec des paniers moyens nettement plus levs.
Et le pire, c'est que des vieux, y en a tout le temps car les jeunes finissent par devenir vieux et l'entreprise continu de recruter de nouveaux clients dont la moyenne d'ge est relativement leve mais le renouvellement de la clientle continue de se faire pour la prennit de l'entreprise.

----------


## Blondelle Mlina

*Consquence du scandale Cambridge Analytica : le taux de visiteurs mensuels enregistr par Facebook a baiss de 5,15 % en avril 2018,*
*selon une tude statistique de SimilarWeb*

Suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica o la firme britannique d'analyse politique aurait puis les informations personnelles de prs de 87 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook d'aprs les rapports de l'entreprise (Facebook), cette dernire ds lors n'a plus eu un moment de rpit.


L'entreprise s'est vue inviter  comparatre devant les tribunaux dans le but de fournir des explications sur ces fuites de donnes qui auraient aliment la propagande  l'lection prsidentielle de Trump aux USA.  


L'entreprise s'est aussi vue oblige de mettre  jour sa politique d'utilisation o elle exige  ses utilisateurs d' accepter le pistage sous peine de ne plus utiliser sa plateforme. Elle a galement perdu plus de 70 milliards de dollars de capitalisation.


D'une faon globale, le scandale Cambridge Analytica a apport plus de mal que de bien au rseau social. Et puis encore, la liste de dgts ne se limite pas l. 
Les visites mensuelles sur le rseau social ont baiss de 5,15 % en avril d'aprs une tude statistique mene par SimilarWeb. Facebook rapporte environ 5 dollars par utilisateur et par mois, soit environ 215 millions de dollars de revenus potentiels perdus.


Source : SimilarWeb

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain, le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux
 ::fleche::  Steve Wozniak quitte Facebook  cause du scandale Cambridge Analytica, le rseau social bannit aussi deux autres firmes d'analyse de donnes
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs, et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus
 ::fleche::  Facebook met  jour sa politique d'utilisation et oblige ses utilisateurs EU  accepter le pistage, sous peine de ne plus utiliser sa plateforme

----------


## Shepard

> Ou alors ils peuvent faire 2 comptes, un "secret" sous pseudonyme o ils peuvent dire toute la merde qu'ils veulent sans que leur famille apprenne et un propre.


Normalement non  ::P:  https://www.facebook.com/help/975828...f=uf_permalink

N'empche ce que je retiens avec la dernire update, c'est que 95% des utilisateurs de Facebook se fichent de leur vie prive ...

----------


## CoderInTheDark

" ... plus de mal que de bien ..."

En mme temps si les utilisateurs de FessesBook sont des moutons, ils n'allaient pas applaudir.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Scandale C.A : Facebook suspend 200 applications qui auraient abus des donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs,*
*vers une chasse aux sorcires ? * 

Suite au scandale de Cambridge Analytica qui a utilis les donnes personnelles de 87 millions de ses utilisateurs  des fins de profilage, mais galement pour contrer les critiques de laxisme qui lui ont t adresses, Facebook a dcid de sexprimer et a prsent son plan daction pour amliorer la sret et la confidentialit des renseignements que produisent les internautes lorsquils utilisent sa plateforme.

Cest Ime Archibong, VP of Product Partnerships de Facebook, qui a pris la parole dans un billet de blog :

 Comme l'a expliqu Mark, Facebook tudiera toutes les applications ayant eu accs  de grandes quantits d'informations avant que ne soit applique la modification des rgles de notre plateforme en 2014, ce qui rduira considrablement l'accs aux applications de donnes. Il a galement prcis que, sil arrive que nous soyons indcis face  des applications individuelles, alors nous allons effectuer des audits - et toute application qui a refus ou chou  un audit serait interdite sur Facebook.

 Le processus d'enqute comporte deux phases. Tout d'abord, un examen complet pour identifier chaque application qui a eu accs  cette quantit de donnes Facebook. Ensuite, lorsque nous sommes indcis, nous menons des entretiens, faisons des demandes d'informations - une srie de questions dtailles sur l'application et les donnes auxquelles elle a accs - et effectuons des audits pouvant inclure des inspections sur site.

 Nous avons de grandes quipes d'experts internes et externes qui travaillent dur pour tudier ces applications le plus rapidement possible.  ce jour, des milliers d'applications ont fait l'objet d'une enqute et environ 200 ont t suspendues - dans l'attente d'une enqute approfondie sur leur utilisation abusive des donnes. Lorsque nous trouvons des preuves que ces applications ou d'autres applications ont mal utilis les donnes, nous les interdisons et en informons les utilisateurs sur une page ddie. Cette dernire va permettre aux internautes de savoir si eux ou leurs amis ont install une application qui a mal utilis les donnes avant 2015 - tout comme nous l'avons fait pour Cambridge Analytica . 


*Le test myPersonality figure parmi les applications suspendues.*
Il faut prciser que le fait que Facebook a suspendu 200 applications ne signifie pas quil existe autant de scnarios de type Cambridge Analytica. De plus, il est possible que le nombre dapplications suspendues augmente. Dailleurs, un porte-parole de l'entreprise a dclar que Facebook en est encore au dbut de son processus d'audit. Cela signifie que Facebook prvoit d'enquter sur des milliers d'autres applications, en plus des milliers que l'entreprise a dj examines.

Facebook partage des donnes utilisateur avec des applications depuis des annes. C'est l'une des principales faons dont Facebook a grandi, surtout  ses dbuts. Le problme avec cette vrification est que peu importe ce que Facebook trouve, il sera trop tard. Facebook peut interdire les acteurs malveillants, mais une fois que les donnes quittent les serveurs de Facebook, l'entreprise ne peut pas faire grand-chose pour les rcuprer.

La mme chose vaut pour la confiance des utilisateurs. Si Facebook trouve un tas d'autres scnarios de type Cambridge-Analytica qui auront eu lieu au cours de ces dernires annes, il sera difficile de convaincre qui que ce soit que Facebook peut prendre en charge la protection de la vie prive des utilisateurs.

Parmi les applications qui ont t suspendues figure un quiz intitul myPersonality. Celui-ci a t suspendu par Facebook le 7 avril au motif que le programme a peut-tre viol le rglement de Facebook  dans la faon de dcrire comment les donnes sont partages. Or, selon son enqute, les informations denviron 3 millions de membres ont t exposes publiquement.

 ::fleche::  Page ddie Facebook

Source : Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette stratgie ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden estime que Facebook est une socit de surveillance qui se fait passer pour un rseau social
 ::fleche::  Russie et USA s'accusent mutuellement d'ingrence dans les lections, mais ce sont leurs entreprises technologiques qui en font les frais
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus
 ::fleche::  Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Un professeur de l'universit de New York appelle  dmanteler les gants de la tech, les GAFA sont-ils devenus beaucoup trop puissants ?

----------


## halaster08

> Que pensez-vous de cette stratgie ?


Tentative maladroite ( mon avis) de redorer son image, En virant 200 application de plus, ils montrent bien qu'il n'y avait pas que CA qui a abus des donnes et que c'tait open-bar pour tout le monde, difficile de leur refaire confiance aprs a.

----------


## Saverok

> Tentative maladroite ( mon avis) de redorer son image, En virant 200 application de plus, ils montrent bien qu'il n'y avait pas que CA qui a abus des donnes et que c'tait open-bar pour tout le monde, difficile de leur refaire confiance aprs a.


Tout  fait et ce n'est pas fini.
Il ne s'agit que d'une premire vague de suspensions d'appli.
D'autres vont se succder au fil des mois car les contrles vont se poursuivre et s'tendre au del des appli US.

FB a galement la responsabilit de contrler que l'ensemble des apps europennes sont conformes au RGPD et l encore, a va donner lieu  un raz-de-mare de suspensions d'apps en tout genre.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La justice amricaine et le FBI ont lanc une enqute sur Cambridge Analytica,*
*et s'intressent  la faon dont l'entreprise a utilis des donnes Facebook * 

Le dpartement amricain de la Justice et le FBI enqutent sur Cambridge Analytica, la socit de conseil qui a dcid de fermer ses portes suite  laffaire de dtournement de donnes dusagers de Facebook, selon le New York Times.

Les enquteurs ont cherch  interroger les anciens employs de Cambridge Analytica et les banques qui traitaient ses affaires, indique le quotidien, qui cite un responsable amricain et dautres personnes connaissant bien lenqute. Il note dailleurs que ladite enqute semble tre  ses dbuts.

L'entreprise, dont le principal propritaire est le riche donateur rpublicain Robert Mercer, a offert des outils qui, selon certains de ses anciens cadres suprieurs, pourraient dresser le profil des lecteurs (amricains dans le contexte) et influencer leur comportement. Les techniques de modlisation psychographique dont elle sest servie, qui se sont appuyes en partie sur les donnes rcoltes sur Facebook, auraient tay le travail de Cambridge pour la campagne Trump en 2016.

Un autre coup a t port  lentreprise lorsquune chane d'information britannique diffusait une vido dun entretien film en camra cach dans laquelle Alexander Nix, qui tait alors directeur gnral, suggrait que l'entreprise avait utilis la manipulation et la corruption pour piger les politiciens et influencer des lections trangres.

Dans lun des changes, Alexander Nix a rvl que la socit utilisait un systme de messagerie secret avec un mcanisme dautodestruction afin de ne laisser aucune trace. Et dexpliquer que  Personne ne sait que nous l'avons, de plus, nous avons dfini nos emails avec une minuterie d'autodestruction. Donc quand vous faites des courriels, aprs qu'ils ont t lus ils disparaissent deux heures plus tard. Il n'y a aucune preuve, il n'y a pas de trace papier, il n'y a rien . 

Suite  la publication de la srie de vidos, le comit de direction de Cambridge Analytica a annonc la suspension de son patron Alexander Nix  dans lattente dune enqute complte et indpendante . Par ailleurs, lentreprise a prcis que  De l'avis de la Commission, les rcents commentaires de Nix, secrtement enregistrs par Channel 4 et d'autres allgations, ne reprsentent pas les valeurs ou les oprations de l'entreprise et sa suspension reflte le srieux avec lequel nous considrons cette violation.  


L'enqute fdrale aux tats-Unis semble se concentrer sur les transactions financires de l'entreprise - les enquteurs ont contact les banques de la socit, par exemple - mais aussi de savoir comment elle a acquis et utilis des donnes personnelles tires de Facebook et d'autres sources, selon les sources du quotidien.

En outre, les enquteurs ont contact Facebook, a dclar le fonctionnaire au NYT, qui a parl sous le couvert de l'anonymat pour discuter de l'enqute. Il sest dailleurs gard de fournir dautres dtails et Facebook a refus de commenter cette allgation. 

L'un des procureurs impliqus est le chef adjoint de la division des fraudes en valeurs mobilires et financires du Dpartement de la justice, Brian Kidd. Dans le raid contre la socit figure au moins un agent qui enqute sur la cybercriminalit pour le F.B.I.

Cambridge Analytica a surpris les mdias lorsque, dans un communiqu, la socit a dclar quelle a dpos des demandes d'ouverture de procdures d'insolvabilit au Royaume-Uni. La Socit a galement annonc quelle mettait immdiatement fin  toutes ses activits et le conseil a demand la nomination de Crowe Clark Whitehill LLP, praticien de l'insolvabilit,  titre d'administrateur indpendant de Cambridge Analytica.

De plus, Cambridge Analytica a affirm que des procdures de faillite parallles seront bientt entames au nom de Cambridge Analytica LLC et de certains de ses affilis aux tats-Unis au tribunal des faillites des tats-Unis pour le district sud de New York.

 Au cours des derniers mois, Cambridge Analytica a fait l'objet de nombreuses accusations infondes et, malgr les efforts de la Socit pour corriger le dossier, a t vilipende pour des activits non seulement lgales, mais largement acceptes comme une composante standard de la publicit en ligne dans les domaines politique et commercial  , a regrett lentreprise.

Cambridge Analytica sest donc mis en liquidation dans un contexte o elle est sous le coup denqutes au Royaume Uni (Brexit), aux tats-Unis (campagne prsidentielle de Trump), en Australie et galement en Isral (utilisations frauduleuses de donnes personnelles).  

Nanmoins, le nom dune autre socit, Emerdata Limited, a merg et, fait remarquable, possdait les mmes acteurs cls que Cambridge Analytica.

Source : NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette enqute ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden estime que Facebook est une socit de surveillance qui se fait passer pour un rseau social
 ::fleche::  Russie et USA s'accusent mutuellement d'ingrence dans les lections, mais ce sont leurs entreprises technologiques qui en font les frais
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus
 ::fleche::  Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Un professeur de l'universit de New York appelle  dmanteler les gants de la tech, les GAFA sont-ils devenus beaucoup trop puissants ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg accepte de s'expliquer en personne devant le Parlement europen,*
*l'entretien pourrait tre  huis clos * 

Aprs avoir longtemps rechign  accepter la demande de Bruxelles, Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, a dcid daller  la rencontre des eurodputs pour sexpliquer quant  lutilisation faite par le rseau social des donnes personnelles.

Linvitation avait t lance en plein cur du scandale Cambridge Analytica, du nom de cette entreprise spcialise dans linfluence politique dont un sous-traitant a aspir les donnes personnelles de 87 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook. Mark Zuckerberg, qui a tmoign pendant dix heures devant les lus amricains le mois dernier, avait dans un premier temps propos que ce soit le vice-prsident charg des affaires publiques du groupe californien, Joel Kaplan, qui se prsente devant les lus europens.


 La Confrence des prsidents a convenu que Mark Zuckerberg devrait venir clarifier les questions lies  l'utilisation des donnes personnelles lors d'une runion avec les reprsentants du Parlement europen , a crit Antonio Tajani, prsident du Parlement europen, sur Twitter.  Nos citoyens mritent une explication complte et dtaille, je salue la dcision de Mark Zuckerberg de se rendre en personne face aux reprsentants de 500 millions dEuropens .

Et de continuer en disant que  Le PDG et fondateur de Facebook a accept notre invitation et sera  Bruxelles aussi vite que possible, probablement la semaine prochaine, afin de rencontrer les dirigeants des groupes politiques au Parlement ainsi que le prsident et le rapporteur de la commission des liberts civiles, de la justice et des affaires intrieures (LIBE).

 En outre, la Confrence des prsidents a dcid dorganiser une audition avec Facebook et dautres parties concernes. Cette audition va fournir aux membres du comit LIBE, ainsi que dautres membres des comits pertinents, une opportunit pour mener une analyse profonde des aspects relatifs  la vie prive. Une emphase particulire sera mise sur limpact potentiel sur les processus lectoraux en Europe.

 La priorit du Parlement est de sassurer du fonctionnement convenable du march numrique, avec un haut niveau de protection pour les donnes personnelles, des rgles effectives sur le copyright et la protection des droits des consommateurs. Les gants du Web doivent tre tenus pour responsable du contenu quils publient, ce qui inclut aussi bien les dsinformations que les contenus illgaux .  


Cette rencontre se tiendra  huis clos au cours dune  confrence des prsidents , qui a lieu traditionnellement le jeudi, a prcis une source au Parlement. Le prsident du groupe libral (Alde), Guy Verhofstadt, a dores et dj annonc quil allait boycotter la rencontre si elle se tenait effectivement  huis clos.  Je n'assisterai pas  la runion avec monsieur Zuckerberg si elle se tient  huis clos. Il doit sagir dune audience publique - pourquoi pas un Facebook Live ? Je regrette vivement que le groupe @EPPGroup ait t complice de l'extrme droite pour tout garder  huis clos., a tweet lancien Premier ministre belge.

LElyse a annonc dans la foule que le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron recevrait Mark Zuckerberg, ainsi quune cinquantaine de dirigeants de grandes entreprises du numrique,  Paris le mercredi 23 mai, ce qui laisse penser que la venue de lAmricain  Bruxelles pourrait avoir lieu le lendemain. Le patron de Facebook sera reu par Emmanuel Macron entre autres aux cts de Satya Nadella (son homologue chez Microsoft), Brian Krzanich (le patron dIntel) et Virginia Rometty (PDG dIBM).

Sa venue en Europe aura lieu quelques jours seulement avant lentre en vigueur, le 25 mai, du rglement europen sur la protection des donnes (RGPD)

Source : Twitter (Antonio Tajani, Guy Verhofstadt)

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden estime que Facebook est une socit de surveillance qui se fait passer pour un rseau social
 ::fleche::  Russie et USA s'accusent mutuellement d'ingrence dans les lections, mais ce sont leurs entreprises technologiques qui en font les frais
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus
 ::fleche::  Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Un professeur de l'universit de New York appelle  dmanteler les gants de la tech, les GAFA sont-ils devenus beaucoup trop puissants ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Cambridge Analytica : l'audience de Mark Zuckerberg avec le Parlement europen sera finalement retransmise en direct,*
*mardi le 22 mai 2018 * 

Aprs avoir longtemps rechign  accepter la demande de Bruxelles, Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, a dcid daller  la rencontre des eurodputs pour sexpliquer quant  lutilisation faite par le rseau social des donnes personnelles.

Linvitation avait t lance en plein cur du scandale Cambridge Analytica, du nom de cette entreprise spcialise dans linfluence politique dont un sous-traitant a aspir les donnes personnelles de 87 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook. Mark Zuckerberg, qui a tmoign pendant dix heures devant les lus amricains le mois dernier, avait dans un premier temps propos que ce soit le vice-prsident charg des affaires publiques du groupe californien, Joel Kaplan, qui se prsente devant les lus europens.

 La Confrence des prsidents a convenu que Mark Zuckerberg devrait venir clarifier les questions lies  l'utilisation des donnes personnelles lors d'une runion avec les reprsentants du Parlement europen , a crit Antonio Tajani, prsident du Parlement europen, sur Twitter.  Nos citoyens mritent une explication complte et dtaille, je salue la dcision de Mark Zuckerberg de se rendre en personne face aux reprsentants de 500 millions dEuropens .

Et de continuer en disant que  Le PDG et fondateur de Facebook a accept notre invitation et sera  Bruxelles aussi vite que possible, probablement la semaine prochaine, afin de rencontrer les dirigeants des groupes politiques au Parlement ainsi que le prsident et le rapporteur de la commission des liberts civiles, de la justice et des affaires intrieures (LIBE).

 En outre, la Confrence des prsidents a dcid dorganiser une audition avec Facebook et dautres parties concernes. Cette audition va fournir aux membres du comit LIBE, ainsi que dautres membres des comits pertinents, une opportunit pour mener une analyse profonde des aspects relatifs  la vie prive. Une emphase particulire sera mise sur limpact potentiel sur les processus lectoraux en Europe.

 La priorit du Parlement est de sassurer du fonctionnement convenable du march numrique, avec un haut niveau de protection pour les donnes personnelles, des rgles effectives sur le copyright et la protection des droits des consommateurs. Les gants du Web doivent tre tenus pour responsable du contenu quils publient, ce qui inclut aussi bien les dsinformations que les contenus illgaux . 

Cependant, la confrence a t prvu  huis clos, cest  dire sans que la presse ou le public ne puisse suivre les changes. 

Certaines voix sy sont oppos. Parmi elles figuraient celle du prsident du groupe libral (Alde), Guy Verhofstadt, qui a annonc quil allait boycotter la rencontre si elle se tenait effectivement  huis clos.  Je n'assisterai pas  la runion avec monsieur Zuckerberg si elle se tient  huis clos. Il doit sagir dune audience publique - pourquoi pas un Facebook Live ? Je regrette vivement que le groupe @EPPGroup ait t complice de l'extrme droite pour tout garder  huis clos., a tweet lancien Premier ministre belge.


Face  limportance du problme, Antonio Tajani a contact Facebook de nouveau afin de modifier cet accord. Rsutat ? Lentretien de Mark Zuckerberg avec le Parlement europen aura lieu demain le 22 mai 2018 et sera finalement diffus en streaming en direct.

Cest ce quil annonce sur Twitter lorsquil dclare :  J'ai personnellement discut avec le PDG de Facebook, monsieur Zuckerberg, de la possibilit de diffuser la rencontre avec lui sur le web. Je suis heureux d'annoncer qu'il a accept cette nouvelle demande. Bonne nouvelle pour les citoyens de l'UE. Je le remercie pour le respect montr envers le Parlement europen. Runion demain de 18h15  19h30 . 

Source : Twitter

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden estime que Facebook est une socit de surveillance qui se fait passer pour un rseau social
 ::fleche::  Russie et USA s'accusent mutuellement d'ingrence dans les lections, mais ce sont leurs entreprises technologiques qui en font les frais
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus
 ::fleche::  Facebook est poursuivi en justice par certains de ses actionnaires  cause du scandale de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Un professeur de l'universit de New York appelle  dmanteler les gants de la tech, les GAFA sont-ils devenus beaucoup trop puissants ?

----------


## marsupial

J'ai suivi les questions en lisant DVP et nous attendons encore les rponses de la part du patron de FB qui est dans son avion de retour  l'heure qu'il est.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg comparat devant le Parlement europen*
*voici l'essentiel de l'audience*

Le PDG de Facebook s'est prsent au Parlement europen ce mardi pour s'expliquer sur le scandale Cambridge Analytica. En effet, aprs avoir t invit par les parlementaires europens, il y a quelques semaines, Mark Zuckerberg a donn son accord pour venir en personne  laudience. Le Parlement europen n'est pas le seul  avoir demand des comptes au PDG de Facebook sur ce scandale. Il a dj t  invit par le Snat amricain et par le Parlement britannique.

Tout comme au Snat amricain, Mark Zuckerberg a prsent ses excuses lors de son audience au Parlement europen.  Ctait une erreur, et je suis dsol , a-t-il dclar. La sance a t diffuse en direct sur demande du prsident du Parlement. Aprs avoir t cout par la Chambre des reprsentants et le Snat amricain le mois dernier, le patron de Facebook avait propos que Joel Kaplan, le vice-prsident charg des affaires publiques du groupe californien, le reprsente au Parlement europen. Mais le Prsident du Parlement Antonio Tajani a insist sur sa prsence. Il a dclar que  la Confrence des prsidents a convenu que Mark Zuckerberg devrait venir clarifier les questions lies  l'utilisation des donnes personnelles lors d'une runion avec les reprsentants du Parlement europen . 


Zuckerberg tait donc attendu en personne pour s'expliquer.  La priorit du Parlement est de sassurer du fonctionnement convenable du march numrique, avec un haut niveau de protection pour les donnes personnelles, des rgles effectives sur le copyright et la protection des droits des consommateurs. Les gants du Web doivent tre tenus pour responsables du contenu quils publient, ce qui inclut aussi bien les dsinformations que les contenus illgaux . Mark Zuckerberg a reconnu le manquement de Facebook dans la scurisation des donnes de ses utilisateurs.  Il est devenu vident, au cours des deux dernires annes, que nous navons pas fait assez pour empcher que les outils que nous avons crs soient aussi utiliss  des fins prjudiciables , a-t-il dit. 

Le scnario de laudience a bien tourn sa faveur et il a su viter certaines questions sensibles. Les parlementaires lui ont d'abord pos leurs proccupations qu'il a par la suite traites ensemble. Parmi les questions qui n'ont pas eu de rponses concrtes, voici quelques-unes :

allez-vous permettre aux utilisateurs de dsactiver la publicit cible ?Facebook est-il une entreprise de mdias ?est-ce que Facebook est en situation de monopole ?Facebook va-t-il cooprer avec les lois antitrusts europennes ?que ferez-vous  propos des faux comptes ?garderez-vous les donnes de Facebook et de WhatsApp spares ?




Antonio Tajani n'a pas manqu d'exprimer son inquitude  l'approche des lections europennes en 2019.  Nous aimerions que chaque voix sexprime en toute libert. Nous devons protger les donnes personnelles des citoyens qui sont devenues une ressource dune valeur inestimable , a-t-il dclar. Les eurodputs se sont montrs trs protecteurs des donnes des utilisateurs. Et le Rglement Gnral sur la Protection des Donnes Personnelles (RGPD) qui va entrer en vigueur le 25 mai prochain donnera une nouvelle orientation au numrique en Europe.

Mark Zuckerberg a rassur que bien qu'il partage dj les fondamentaux de ce rglement, il va encore d'avantage s'y conformer.  l'instar des audiences aux USA, Mark Zuckerberg n'a pas pu convaincre les parlementaires europens.  J'ai des doutes trs srieux quant  savoir si vous allez russir  modifier le modle d'entreprise , a dclar Gabriele Zimmer, la dpute allemande. Mais Zuckerberg leur a promis une rponse par crit dans les jours  venir.

*Source :*  The Guardian 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette audience de Zuckerberg au Parlement europen ?
 ::fleche::  Cela va-t-il garantir la confidentialit des donnes des utilisateurs de Facebook ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux
 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK,un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est invit  se prsenter devant le parlement europen pour s'expliquer suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur
 ::fleche::  Steve Wozniak quitte Facebook  cause du scandale Cambridge Analytica, le rseau social bannit aussi deux autres firmes d'analyse de donnes

----------


## Aspartame

il serait temps qu on demande aux chinois de s excuser d avoir invent la poudre, en 1500 ans ils ne l ont jamais encore fait !

----------


## koyosama

> il serait temps qu on demande aux chinois de s excuser d avoir invent la poudre, en 1500 ans ils ne l ont jamais encore fait !


Marc Zukenberg n'a rien invent. Les rseaux sociaux exitaient avant lui, donc tu peux le compar aux anglais industrielistes. Ensuite la Chine n'a jamais rien fait avec la poudre (compar  notre histoire) qui ironiquement s'est retourn contre car ce sont les occidentaux qui les ont colonis. Si personne n'est responsable rien, alors il y a plus d'humanit.

Mais je note que compar aux socits, et aux autres PDG, elle a eu les couilles de s'excuser et s'expliquer quand d'autres le font pas. On a jamais rien sans rien, c'est nous qui utilisons facebook, c'est nous les produits.

----------


## hotcryx

"... que celui de vous qui est sans pch jette le premier la pierre contre elle"

Aucune responsabilit, le monde va mal, les politiciens ne font rien mais ce ne sont pas leur faute, ni les patrons d'entreprises... 
Pourtant  chaque cause il y a ces consquences. 
Il est grand-temps d'assumer nos erreurs.

----------


## Fabrice Muvunga

Mark n'a pas de compte  rendre au parlement europen, ces gens doivent comprendre que l'erreur est humaine.

----------


## AoCannaille

> ces gens doivent comprendre que l'erreur est humaine.


"L'erreur"....

Et dans ce cas, finis la sitation : errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum.

L'erreur est humaine, persvrer dans l'erreur est diabolique... Ce n'est pas la premire fois que la vie prive est atteinte par facebook. on est dans le "perseverare" depuis longtemps.

----------


## Saverok

> Mark n'a pas de compte  rendre au parlement europen, ces gens doivent comprendre que l'erreur est humaine.


Ce n'est pas l'homme qui est accus mais l'entit morale qu'est Facebook.
L'erreur est humaine mais FB n'est pas un tre humain mais une entreprise avec plusieurs milliers de salaris (25000 en 2017) et, comme l'a dit AoCannaille, FB a t averti une multitude de fois de ses errances sur la gestion des donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs.
A un moment donn, il est normal de rendre des comptes.
De plus, mme si l'erreur est humaine, elle n'est pas excusable pour autant.

Par contre, je trouve trs bien que ce soit Mark Zuckerberg en personne qui viennent s'expliquer mme si son propos est creux.
Pour une fois qu'un PDG exerce rellement ses responsabilits de dirigeant, c'est assez rare pour le signaler.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par contre, je trouve trs bien que ce soit Mark Zuckerberg en personne qui viennent s'expliquer mme si son propos est creux.
> Pour une fois qu'un PDG exerce rellement ses responsabilits de dirigeant, c'est assez rare pour le signaler.


Il me semble qu'il a tout fait pour ne pas venir, mais que le parlement europen lui a fait comprendre que ce serait mal peru s'il ne venait pas en personne.
De ce que j'ai pu en lire et entendre, il s'est content d'couter les questions, puis a rpondu ce qu'il avait prpar sans tenir rellement compte des questions poses, puis s'est barr en disant que ses reprsentants europens reviendraient vers le parlement pour rpondre aux questions... Bref, c'est de la com, rien d'autre.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Donnes personnelles : lOCU prpare une nouvelle plainte contre Facebook en Espagne,*
*lassociation sensibilise les usagers  s'allier  son action*

_Capture image OCU_

Le scandale Cambridge Analytica a rvl les lacunes du gant Facebook en ce qui concerne la protection des donnes utilisateurs.  peine une semaine quil sest expliqu devant le parlement europen o le PDG du groupe sest confondu en excuses devant les eurodputs comme il la fait au Snat amricain ainsi quau parlement britannique sans avoir convaincu, un autre groupe de consommateurs a annonc hier quil dposera une plainte collective contre Facebook.

En effet, face  des explications non valables, lorganisation des consommateurs et usagers (OCU), une association espagnole de protection des consommateurs a annonc, dans un communiqu sur son site Web le mercredi dernier, quelle dposera  une plainte collective contre Facebook en dfense de lensemble des utilisateurs de ce rseau social dont les donnes ont t exploites sans leur consentement .

Dans son recours collectif contre Facebook, lOCU estime que la socit a enfreint les rgles de protection des donnes en n'ayant pas inform ou demand une autorisation expresse aux usagers pour l'utilisation de leurs donnes personnelles. Lassociation dclare agir dans lintrt, non seulement, des usagers qui sont touchs directement par la fuite de donnes, mais galement tous les utilisateurs de Facebook en Espagne, quelques 26 millions d'utilisateurs, pour qui elle demande au moins 200 euros en guise dindemnisation pour chacun.

Lassociation indique agir conjointement avec d'autres groupes de consommateurs au Portugal (Deco-Proteste), en Belgique (Test-achats) et en Italie (Altroconsumo). L'OCU et les autres associations ont demand des explications  Facebook afin de clarifier quelles mesures adopter pour viter ces cas  lavenir et rendre aux utilisateurs le contrle de leurs donnes, leur donnant le pouvoir de dcider o, avec qui ils veulent les partager, quand ils veulent arrter de le faire et quand ils veulent les rcuprer, a publi lassociation sur son site Web. 

Toutefois, ni les runions tenues avec Facebook ni l'apparition de Mark Zuckerberg au parlement n'ont donn de rponses satisfaisantes, selon lOCU.

Lassociation et ses allis sensibilisent la toile  rejoindre leur action :  Vos donnes sont  vous, et cela vaut beaucoup d'argent. Si vous voulez avoir le contrle, si vous pensez avoir le droit de recevoir une partie des avantages que les entreprises retirent de leur commercialisation  votre insu ou sans votre consentement, soutenez notre campagne. 

*Source :* OCU - AFP

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau recours ?
 ::fleche::  LOCU rclame une indemnisation de 26 millions dusagers  hauteur de 200 euros. Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Facebook arrivera-t-il  rassurer aprs ce scandale ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg comparat devant le Parlement europen, voici l'essentiel de l'audience
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain, le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux
 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK, un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle
 ::fleche::  Google et Facebook sous le coup de 4 accusations dans 4 pays pour avoir enfreint le RGPD, quelques heures seulement aprs son entre en vigueur

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : c'est au tour de la Russie d'attendre un tmoignage de Mark Zuckerberg,*
*sur la question de la diffusion de contenu prjudiciable * 

Les lgislateurs en Russie veulent galement que Mark Zuckerberg vienne tmoigner devant eux. Le plus grand rseau de mdias sociaux au monde a t critiqu pour une infraction qui a permis  la socit de conseil politique Cambridge Analytica d'exploiter 87 millions de donnes des utilisateurs amricains et europens sans leur permission. Depuis l'anne dernire, le rgulateur russe des mdias Roskomnadzor a fich Facebook parmi les rticents pour n'avoir pas respect une loi de 2015 obligeant les entreprises technologiques  stocker les donnes personnelles des citoyens russes sur des serveurs locaux.

 Nous allons essayer d'organiser son arrive , aurait dclar mercredi la prsidente Valentina Matvienko en rponse  la proposition d'un snateur de convoquer Zuckerberg au Conseil de la Fdration.

Le snateur Anton Belyakov s'est appuy sur les appels de Poutine   numriser l'conomie  en proposant d'inviter Zuckerberg  la chambre haute du parlement russe et d'exprimer son point de vue.


Zuckerberg a tmoign devant le Parlement europen il y a deux semaines, et devant deux commissions du Congrs aux tats-Unis le mois dernier. Les lgislateurs amricains ont soulev  plusieurs reprises le spectre de l'influence russe lors des lections de 2016 via Facebook et d'autres mdias sociaux.

Les snateurs russes souhaitent que Zuckerberg tmoigne sur des sujets tels que la scurit de l'information, la vie prive ainsi que la diffusion de contenu prjudiciable.

La Prsidente Matvienko a cart l'affirmation d'un snateur de Crime selon laquelle Zuckerberg ne devrait pas tre invit parce qu'il est russophobe en disant :  Nous devons aussi rencontrer des Russophobes . 

 Pourquoi le Conseil de la Fdration ne devrait-il pas entrer en dialogue et l'interroger sur ses dclarations russophobes ?  , a-t-elle demand.

L'anne dernire, Facebook a reconnu une certaine influence russe sur le discours politique, fournissant au Congrs des exemples de publicits politiques amricaines cibles par des groupes russes et suspendant des pages et des comptes lis  une agence de dsinformation russe.

Source : Moscow Times

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est pass devant le Snat amricain le patron de Facebook promet une IA pour mieux trier les contenus  caractre haineux
 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK,un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est invit  se prsenter devant le parlement europen pour s'expliquer suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur
 ::fleche::  Steve Wozniak quitte Facebook  cause du scandale Cambridge Analytica, le rseau social bannit aussi deux autres firmes d'analyse de donnes

----------


## SofEvans

On devrait faire des t-shirt 

"Zuckerberg World Tour 2018"
"Amrique - 10/04/2018"
"Europe - 22/05/2018"
"Bientt en Russie !!"

Non ?

----------


## arond

> On devrait faire des t-shirt 
> 
> "Zuckerberg World Tour 2018"
> "Amrique - 10/04/2018"
> "Europe - 22/05/2018"
> "Bientt en Russie !!"
> 
> Non ?


Excellente ide on vend tout sa sous notre propre marque et on en profite pour ramasser un maximum d'argents  :;):

----------


## Stan Adkens

*En colre, un actionnaire de Facebook compare Zuckerberg  Vladimir Poutine*
*Il est accus de pratiquer la  dictature dentreprise *


La vie du gant des rseaux sociaux est maille, depuis le dbut de cette anne, de vagues critiques acerbes de la part non seulement des groupes dactivistes et des utilisateurs mcontents, mais galement des tats, suite  limplication de Facebook dans un norme scandale de donnes aprs qu'il a t rvl qu'au moins 87 millions de donnes d'utilisateurs ont t rcoltes  leur insu. Cest dailleurs ce qui a emmen Zuckerberg  se prsenter devant les parlements des tats-Unis, du Royaume-Uni et de lEurope pour rpondre de cette fuite de donnes utilisateurs. Il est par ailleurs rclam au parlement russe o son tmoignage est attendu.

La runion des actionnaires,  Menlo Park du 1er juin, ntait pas une runion ordinaire, a rapport The Mercury News. Mark Zuckerberg, qui contrle la socit par des actions spciales qui lui donnent plus de voix que les autres actionnaires, tait convi  rpondre aux inquitudes des actionnaires  propos des derniers mois difficiles traverss par le groupe.
Un premier investisseur a compar la mauvaise gestion des donnes des utilisateurs du rseau social  une violation des droits de l'homme.  sa suite, un autre a averti Facebook dviter dautres scandales  lavenir. Et l'un d'entre eux a conseill  Mark Zuckerberg d'imiter George Washington, et non Vladimir Poutine, et d'viter de transformer Facebook en une  dictature d'entreprise , a rapport The Mercury news.

La runion de Facebook sest droule dans une ambiance surchauffe. Une dame a t conduite hors de la runion, ds les premires minutes,  cause des interruptions rptes. Les activistes se sont manifests par un avion flottant au-dessus de la runion et entranant une banderole portant les phrases suivantes :  VOUS AVEZ CASS LA DMOCRATIE  et  Libert de Facebook . Le groupe d'activistes de la vie prive et anti-monopole demandait  la FTC (US Federal Trade Commission) de dmembrer l'entreprise.

Une liste de controverses a t dresse par un autre actionnaire aprs que Zuckerberg ait dtendu latmosphre  Il s'est pass beaucoup de choses depuis l'anne dernire o nous tions ici.  Entre autres controverses sur cette liste, il y avait l'ingrence de la Russie dans l'lection prsidentielle amricaine, la propagation de la dsinformation et les inquitudes sur la confidentialit des donnes. Dautres proccupations ont t souleves.

Zuckerberg a ragi de la mme manire que devant les lgislateurs amricains et europens lorsquil y a t invit,  savoir que la socit est consciente de la situation. Lorsque Facebook a cr son entreprise,  nous n'avons pas fait assez pour tre proactifs sur la faon dont les gens peuvent abuser de ces outils , a ajout Zuckerberg. Facebook investit pour faire les changements ncessaires pour assurer l'intgrit des lections, rduire la prolifration de faux comptes d'utilisateurs, et plus encore, a-t-il ajout.  Nous sommes galement trs concentrs sur la transparence , a dclar M. Zuckerberg en faisant rfrence aux politiques sur la modration du contenu que la socit venait de publier pour une toute premire fois.

Facebook sest prononc sur tout, des prjugs  leurs impacts sur la communaut. La socit veut galement tre considre comme une plate-forme neutre pour toutes les ides, a dclar Zuckerberg. Le PDG soutient galement que Facebook travaille  investir dans des solutions de transport pour faciliter la circulation autour des btiments de son sige.

En rponse  la dernire question  savoir pourquoi tout le monde blme Facebook, Zuckerberg rpond en disant, quand il voit une couverture de nouvelles ngatives,  Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout cela, mais je pense que certains d'entre eux sont trs justes. , a rapport The Mercury News. 

Malgr cette runion enflamme des actionnaires mcontents et inquiets de lavenir de leur groupe, les actions de Facebook ont augment de 2,19 % jeudi pour clturer  191,78 $ par action.


*Source :* The Mercury News, Mail Online

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des accusations portes sur Facebook par les actionnaires mcontents ?
 ::fleche::  Les politiques sur la modration du contenu, linvestissement dans le transport et autres pourront-ils rassurer les investisseurs ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, pour quelles raisons  les actions de Facebook ont-elles augment aprs la runion de crise ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : c'est au tour de la Russie d'attendre un tmoignage de Mark Zuckerberg, sur la question de la vie prive
 ::fleche::  Facebook lance de nouveaux outils pour empcher le vol de photos de profil, dans le cadre d'un programme pilote en Inde
 ::fleche::  Facebook dploie silencieusement sa fonctionnalit de reconnaissance faciale, pour les utilisateurs hors de l'UE et du Canada

----------


## danyclassique

Il ny a eu aucune erreur aucune fuite aucun bug , il savent ce quils font surtout quand il sagit de plus de 87 millions de donnes en fuite. Et en ce qui concerne le parlement ctait juste pour amadouer le monde de cette norme erreur qui existe depuis normment de temps chez Facebook, car  lheure actuelle,  dtruire  Facebook par la loi est une autre norme erreur  ne surtout pas faire

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Quelle insulte pour Poutine qui est certainement bien plus intelligent que le bouffeur de burgers ! :8-):

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Affaire Cambridge Analytica : Facebook tmoigne dans un document de 500 pages*
*En ignorant les proccupations de nombreux lgislateurs amricains*

Laffaire Cambridge Analytica a conduit Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, devant plusieurs institutions lgislatives pour tmoigner des pratiques de confidentialit de son entreprise. Parmi ces institutions, il y a le Congrs amricain qui a soumis Zuckerberg  10h dinterrogation afin de comprendre la politique dutilisation des donnes des utilisateurs. Cest ainsi que les lgislateurs ont soulev plusieurs proccupations auxquelles le patron de Facebook a promis de rpondre do ce tmoignage  de 500 pages publi ce lundi.

Dans le document, Facebook, comme son PDG dans ses diffrents tmoignages, a promis de mener une enqute pour claircir son ventuelle implication dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica tout en continuant  amliorer ses pratiques de confidentialit. Cependant, de nombreuses questions des lgislateurs du Congrs sont restes sans rponses ou ont t survoles par Facebook dans sa tentative de rponse.

*Tentatives de rponses aux questions du Congrs*

Facebook a rassur le comit judiciaire et le comit du commerce du Snat quil tait en train de passer en revue toutes les applications des dveloppeurs disponibles sur sa plateforme et qui interagissent avec de grandes quantits de donnes utilisateurs. Par ailleurs, 200 applications suspectes ont dj t suspendues  cet effet.

Lenqute dans le scandale Cambridge Analytica o les informations personnelles d'environ 87 millions d'utilisateurs du site social ont t mal utilises par le cabinet de conseil politique est encore dactualit, a dclar Facebook. Facebook tient  faire la lumire sur cette affaire concernant le rle jou par la socit dans la fuite des donnes. Laffaire a suscit, galement, louverture dune enqute par la FTC (Federal Trade Commission) qui pourrait infliger une lourde sanction  Facebook  lallure o vont les choses.

Toutefois, Facebook a dclar dans le document  propos de ses consultants intgrs dans les campagnes prsidentielles de 2016, y compris l'quipe du prsident Trump, quil  n'a identifi aucun problme impliquant l'utilisation abusive de donnes Facebook au cours de leurs interactions avec Cambridge Analytica.  Par ailleurs, avait-il, dans un prcdent change, dclar fournir  un soutien technique et des conseils sur les meilleures pratiques aux annonceurs, y compris Cambridge Analytica, sur l'utilisation des outils publicitaires de Facebook .

Facebook a galement brandi de nouveaux outils destins  appuyer ses pratiques de confidentialit, notamment une fonctionnalit baptise  Clear History  qui  permettra aux utilisateurs de voir les sites Web et les applications qui envoient des informations  Facebook lorsqu'ils les utilisent. La fonctionnalit permettra galement aux utilisateurs de  supprimer ces donnes de leurs comptes et de dsactiver pareils changes avec leurs comptes  lavenir , a dclar la socit.


*Esquive de plusieurs proccupations souleves par les lgislateurs*

Mais le gant des rseaux sociaux a esquiv les questions et les proccupations des lgislateurs dans certains cas, des omissions qui pourraient irriter certains membres du Congrs qui critiquaient auparavant Zuckerberg pour le manque de rponses concrtes dans son discours. Par ailleurs, ce comportement pourrait renforcer davantage les critiques du Congrs alors qu'ils continuent d'valuer la nouvelle rglementation en rponse  une srie de rcents incidents, a crit The Washington Post.

En effet, plusieurs questions ont t esquives ou survoles dans les rponses qua fournies la socit. Facebook avait pourtant promis au Congrs en avril qu'il rpondrait aux questions crites aprs que Zuckerberg a t soumis  l'interrogation du Congrs sur la question de la violation des donnes des utilisateurs.

A la question du snateur Christopher A. Coons du Delaware de savoir si Facebook navait jamais appris qu'un dveloppeur d'applications  transfrait ou vendait des donnes d'utilisateur sans le consentement de l'utilisateur  et enfreignait les politiques de Facebook, la socit a plutt annonc un engagement   enquter sur toutes les applications qui avaient accs  de grandes quantits de donnes .

Dans une lettre de plus dune page adresse  Facebook, le snateur Ted Cruz du Texas a attaqu la socit ainsi que ses homologues de la Silicon Valley en posant des questions sur les dons de Facebook  des groupes dits politiques. Le snateur a mme soulev la critique en ligne de la rcente chanson de Taylor Swift sur Earth, Wind and Fire quil a qualifi comme  discours de haine . Mais Facebook na pas satisfait aux proccupations du snateur Ted Cruz.

Facebook na galement pas rpondu  la question du  snateur Patrick J. Leahy de Vermont. Il a voulu comprendre si la campagne d'Obama en 2012 avait viol  l'une quelconque des politiques de Facebook.  Le snateur a cit des rapports sur l'quipe numrique d'Obama selon lesquels lquipe avait recueilli des donnes sur les utilisateurs ainsi que leurs amis, une approche que Facebook avait permis  l'poque. Facebook sest content dcrire dans le document remis au Congrs que  les deux campagnes dObama et de Romney ont eu accs aux mmes outils, et aucune campagne n'a reu de traitement spcial de la part de Facebook .

Et pour ne pas arranger la situation de Facebook, la socit continue dtre mle  une srie de faux pas qui augmentent le potentiel de sanctions svres infliges par les rgulateurs du monde entier.

*Srie de rvlations de violations des donnes des utilisateurs*

Facebook a confirm, la semaine prcdente, que les fabricants de tlphones tels que Samsung, Apple, HTC ainsi que Huawei utilisaient les donnes des utilisateurs dans le cadre dun contrat de partage de donnes. Il dfend, par ailleurs, la cause de ses partenaires de, seulement, utiliser ces donnes pour amliorer lexprience utilisateur sur les terminaux comme les smartphones. Mais les experts en protection de la vie prive ne sont pas de cet avis. Ils affirment que les utilisateurs n'ont peut-tre pas t pleinement conscients de la situation.

Un autre scandale reconnu par Facebook concerne 14 millions de ses utilisateurs. La socit affirme que ces utilisateurs seraient victimes dun problme qui a mis les paramtres par dfaut pour tous les nouveaux messages publics, mme si les utilisateurs avaient indiqu qu'ils voulaient que leurs mises  jour soient prives. 

Une autre rvlation controverse de la socit, selon laquelle elle a donn accs aux donnes sur les amis des utilisateurs aux grandes marques telles que le constructeur automobile Nissan est rapporte par The Washington Post. 

*Source :* The Washington Post

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du contenu de ce document ?
 ::fleche::  Le tmoignage de Facebook ne convainc pas les lgislateurs, selon The Washington Post. Ne serait-il pas convaincant en se focalisant sur des solutions techniques telles que la fonctionnalit  Clear History  ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous,  Clear History  pourrait-il rsoudre le problme de fuite de donnes par les sites web tiers ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelles mesures de la part de Facebook et des lgislateurs pourraient viter pareille situation  lavenir ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook dploie silencieusement sa fonctionnalit de reconnaissance faciale, pour les utilisateurs hors de l'UE et du Canada
 ::fleche::  Facebook dcide de mettre  jour sa politique de confidentialit en prlude  la mise en place du GDPR en Europe, d'aprs un communiqu
 ::fleche::  Aprs le scandale Cambridge Analytica, Facebook fait campagne sur :  Vous n'tes pas le produit , un poisson d'avril en retard ?

----------


## toutwd

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, au seins de l'UE, ont laisse le patron de FB libre de toutes les drives constates,  moins qu'un petit nombre de personnes "bien places" y trouvent leur compte au dtriment du plus grand nombre...
Le seul pouvoir qu'il nous reste dans cette oligarchie, c'est de "CLTURER" librement son compte FB, pour ma part je l'ai fait il y a dj un bon moment !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook confirme qu'il suit la faon dont vous dplacez la souris sur l'cran de l'ordinateur,*
*dans un rapport remis au Congrs amricain * 

Laffaire Cambridge Analytica a conduit Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, devant plusieurs institutions lgislatives pour tmoigner des pratiques de confidentialit de son entreprise. Parmi ces institutions, il y a le Congrs amricain qui a soumis Zuckerberg  10h dinterrogation afin de comprendre la politique dutilisation des donnes des utilisateurs. Cest ainsi que les lgislateurs ont soulev plusieurs proccupations auxquelles le patron de Facebook a promis de rpondre do ce tmoignage de 500 pages publi ce lundi.

Dans le document, o Facebook rpond  un ensemble de 2000 questions du Comit snatorial amricain, le numro un des rseaux sociaux a admis quil a collect des informations sur les ordinateurs, tlphones et appareils connects et mme la souris, dont les internautes se servent pour utiliser ses divers services. Ces informations sont alors combines pour donner aux utilisateurs un contenu personnalis.

Facebook a dclar qu'il suit les mouvements de la souris pour aider son algorithme  distinguer les humains des robots. Le suivi des mouvements de la souris aide galement le rseau social  dterminer si la fentre est mise au premier plan ou en arrire-plan.

 Nous collectons des informations sur les ordinateurs, tlphones, tlviseurs connects et autres appareils connects  Internet qui s'intgrent  nos produits, et nous combinons ces informations sur diffrents appareils dont se servent les utilisateurs  a expliqu Facebook dans le document, ajoutant que les informations collectes sont utilises pour  mieux personnaliser le contenu (y compris les publicits) ainsi que pour mesurer s'ils ont fait une action en rponse  une annonce que nous leur avons montre sur leur tlphone . 

La plateforme de rseau social a galement admis qu'elle recueille des informations sur les systmes d'exploitation, le matriel, les versions logicielles, les niveaux de batterie, la puissance du signal, l'espace de stockage disponible, les signaux Bluetooth, les noms et types de fichiers, les identifiants de priphriques, les navigateurs et les extensions installes sur les navigateurs des dispositifs des internautes (tlphones, tlvisions connectes, etc.).


La socit a galement admis avoir collect des informations sur le sexe dclar par les utilisateurs, les utilisateurs supprims de leur liste d'amis et toutes les annonces sur lesquelles l'internaute a cliqu.

Il est intressant de noter que le fondateur de Facebook Mark Zuckerberg lors d'une audience du Congrs en marge du scandale Cambridge Analytica avait dclar que l'application n'utilise pas les microphones pour espionner ses utilisateurs. Pourtant, un brevet dtenu par la socit indique que l'application Facebook utilise un algorithme de reconnaissance vocale, qui utilise l'audio enregistr par les microphones, pour modifier les scores de classement des histoires dans les fils dactualits des utilisateurs.

Alors que le document publi par Facebook pourrait tre en accord avec le tmoignage de Zuckerberg en avril, il met en lumire l'tendue de l'examen des donnes que les utilisateurs de Facebook, ainsi que les personnes dans leur liste d'amis, sont soumis. Il montre galement les mthodes dployes par l'entreprise pour garder une trace de ses utilisateurs et de leur activit. 

*Srie de rvlations de violations des donnes des utilisateurs*

Facebook a confirm, la semaine prcdente, que les fabricants de tlphones tels que Samsung, Apple, HTC ainsi que Huawei utilisaient les donnes des utilisateurs dans le cadre dun contrat de partage de donnes. Il dfend, par ailleurs, la cause de ses partenaires de, seulement, utiliser ces donnes pour amliorer lexprience utilisateur sur les terminaux comme les smartphones. Mais les experts en protection de la vie prive ne sont pas de cet avis. Ils affirment que les utilisateurs n'ont peut-tre pas t pleinement conscients de la situation.

Un autre scandale reconnu par Facebook concerne 14 millions de ses utilisateurs. La socit affirme que ces utilisateurs seraient victimes dun problme qui a mis les paramtres par dfaut pour tous les nouveaux messages publics, mme si les utilisateurs avaient indiqu qu'ils voulaient que leurs mises  jour soient prives. 

Une autre rvlation controverse de la socit, selon laquelle elle a donn accs aux donnes sur les amis des utilisateurs aux grandes marques telles que le constructeur automobile Nissan est rapporte par The Washington Post. 

Source : InToday

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces donnes collectes par Facebook ? 
 ::fleche::   la lumire du RGPD, pensez-vous que cette collecte puisse devenir illgale ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook : les publications prives de 14 millions d'utilisateurs ont t rendues publiques,  cause d'un bogue qui serait maintenant corrig
 ::fleche::  Facebook reconnat avoir partag des donnes de ses utilisateurs avec des fabricants chinois, qui reprsentent une menace selon les services secrets
 ::fleche::  Apple tacle Facebook en prsentant de nouvelles mesures anti-traage dans Safari, bientt la fin du pistage des internautes ?
 ::fleche::  En colre, un actionnaire de Facebook compare Zuckerberg  Vladimir Poutine, il est accus de pratiquer la  dictature d'entreprise 
 ::fleche::  Donnes personnelles : Chrome et Firefox aussi  l'origine de piratage de profils Facebook, une fonctionnalit Web a t exploite par des pirates

----------


## grunk

> Que pensez-vous de ces donnes collectes par Facebook ?


On doit soffusquer parce que c'est facebook ? Ce genre de donnes des millions de site les rcupre aussi.

Le tracking souris a permet par exemple de crer des heatmap et de voir si une nouvelle UI est efficace ou si l'utilisateur va bien o on veut l'emmener. Rien de nouveau.
Pour le reste des donnes , tous les sites qui font des stats de visite ou qui ont besoin d'identifier uniquement les utilisateurs sans identification le font , encore une fois rien de nouveau.

La diffrence c'est que facebook le dit , pas les autres (bon y sont peut tre oblig  ::P:  )

----------


## virginieh

Ce ne sont pas les seuls, google espionne les conversations dans le micro aussi d'aprs des expriences d'utilisateurs.

----------


## emilie77

Est ce que on peut faire le download de ces donnes personelle: "les systmes d'exploitation, le matriel, les versions logicielles, les niveaux de batterie, la puissance du signal, l'espace de stockage disponible, les signaux Bluetooth, les noms et types de fichiers, les identifiants de priphriques, les navigateurs et les extensions installes sur les navigateurs des dispositifs des internautes (tlphones, tlvisions connectes, etc.)." ?

----------


## toutwd

> Est ce que on peut faire le download de ces donnes personelle: "les systmes d'exploitation, le matriel, les versions logicielles, les niveaux de batterie, la puissance du signal, l'espace de stockage disponible, les signaux Bluetooth, les noms et types de fichiers, les identifiants de priphriques, les navigateurs et les extensions installes sur les navigateurs des dispositifs des internautes (tlphones, tlvisions connectes, etc.)." ?


Je pense que vous faites rfrence  l'empreinte numrique que nous crons sans mme le savoir sur internet indpendamment de lacceptation ou pas des cookies.
Je conseille vivement de regarder une vido qui explique trs bien les choses dans le dtail.



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXX5Jg7swww


Par contre en fin de vido l'auteur prsente une extension pour d'anciennes versions de Firefox (Blinder: il semble qu'elle n'existe pas ou plus)

Aprs recherche j'ai appris que la dernire version de Firefox dispose d'une fonction cache qui permet de leurrer les sites visits en leur
donnant de fausses informations techniques, mais cette dernire n'est pas active par dfaut, il faut donc l'activer.
1 Dans la barre d'adresse de Firefox faire: about**:config
2 Crer une cl nomme:  privacy.donottrackheader  
3 Passer la cl  TRUE et c'est tout.
Ds lors  chaque dmarrage de Firefox ce dernier saffichera avec une taille de fentrage non maximise et alatoire et enverra aux sites visits de fausses
informations matriels, logiciels et de langue, ainsi votre empreinte numrique est diffrente  chaque dmarrage, donc c'est pas vous...
J'ai test cela fonctionne parfaitement.

----------


## rastamancamillo

Hello !

Super intressante cette vido toutwd, merci pour le partage !

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Data Propria : une startup apparente  Cambrigde Analytica qui suit les traces de son prdcesseur*
*Le spectre dune nouvelle chasse aux sorcires ?*

Data Propria est une nouvelle startup spcialise dans les donnes et les sciences du comportement. Cette socit travaillerait de faon troite avec le camp Trump afin dassurer la rlection de lactuel locataire de la Maison-Blanche aux prochaines lections prsidentielles qui doivent se tenir en 2020. Il ne serait donc pas illogique de considrer Data Propria comme une entreprise qui vise elle aussi  influencer les comportements des lecteurs et des consommateurs.

Lhistoire pourrait sarrter l, sauf que certaines sources saccordent  dire que Data Propria serait en ralit une  mtastase  de Cambridge Analytica, lentreprise spcialise dans la communication stratgique et lanalyse de donnes  lorigine du scandale qui porte son nom.


Cambridge Analytica est lentreprise britannique qui, au cours de ces derniers mois, a symbolis,  elle seule, la dcadence de lindustrie dInternet et concentr ( tort ou  raison) le feu des critiques de toutes parts. Le systme a voulu la mort de cette entit en exemple et a fini par lobtenir, mme si ce ntait probablement quun mirage pour crer lillusion dun  Happy Ending .

Paralllement  lannonce de la mise en liquidation de Cambrigde Analityca, Emerdata Limited, une socit active dont le sige social est situ dans les mmes bureaux que la socit mre de la dfunte compagnie et gre par la mme quipe dirigeante, avait fait son apparition dans le registraire officiel des entreprises et des organismes du Royaume-Uni.


Cette situation suggrait quen dpit de lannonce de cessation des activits de Cambridge Analytica aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni, lentreprise (ou du moins ses ttes pensantes) disposait encore de ressources et de soutiens suffisants pour reprendre ses oprations sous une bannire diffrente dans les mmes pays.

Data Propria, filiale de CloudCommerce, aurait t fonde en fvrier 2018. Selon lagence de presse amricaine AP (Associated Press), cette startup travaille discrtement au ct du camp Trump pour assurer la rlection du candidat rpublicain aux lections prsidentielles de 2020. Par ailleurs, elle compterait dans ses rangs danciens cadres dirigeants de Cambridge Analytica. Ces derniers seraient au moins au nombre de quatre.

Lancien chef de produit de Cambridge Analytica et actuel dirigeant de Data Propria, Matt Oczkowski, qui a conduit lquipe charge de la campagne russie de Trump en 2016 chez son ancien employeur est inclus dans cette  liste noire .


LAP a confirm le rle central de Data Propria dans les efforts de rlection de Trump  la suite de conversations entre Oczkowski, des contacts politiques et dautres clients potentiels. Lune de ces conversations a eu lieu dans un lieu public en prsence de deux journalistes de lAP. Au cours de cet change, Oczkowski aurait dclar que Brad Parscale, le directeur de la campagne 2020 de Trump, et lui  travaillaient pour la rlection du prsident en 2020 .

Oczkowski, de son ct, a ni tout lien avec le camp Trump, mais reconnu que sa nouvelle entreprise a accept de travailler pour la campagne 2018 du Comit national rpublicain, alors quauparavant il affirmait que sa socit nenvisageait pas de travailler pour des clients politiques.

Prtextant de nouveaux impratifs exigeant un changement de cap dans les activits de sa nouvelle socit, il a ajout que tout ce quil avait pu dire  propos de la campagne 2020 en prsence des journalistes de lAP ne pouvait tre que dans un cadre purement spculatif.

*Source* : NBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un hacker thique met en ligne un site parodique de Cambridge Analytica, pour sensibiliser les internautes sur la collecte des donnes sur les RS
 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Cambridge Analytica a t suspendu aprs un reportage en camra cache o il a parl des mthodes employes durant la campagne de Trump
 ::fleche::  Un leader politique du Kenya envisage d'attaquer Facebook en justice, l'entreprise aurait favoris son rival aux dernires lections prsidentielles

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Facebook rvle avoir partag les donnes de ses utilisateurs avec des dizaines d'entreprises*
*dans un nouveau rapport remis au Congrs US*

Il y a du nouveau dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica impliquant Facebook et ayant conduit Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook,  tmoigner devant de nombreuses institutions y compris le Congrs amricain. En effet, dans laffaire de violation des donnes des utilisateurs du rseau Facebook, le PDG a t appel  tmoigner des pratiques de confidentialit de son entreprise pendant 10h dinterrogation pour expliquer lutilisation qui est faite des informations recueillies sur les utilisations de son rseau social. Au cours de cet interrogatoire, M. Zuckerberg avait promis de rpondre aux questions crites des snateurs dans un document. Il a tenu promesse le 11 juin dernier dans un document de 500 pages, dans lequel Facebook disait avoir des partenariats de partage de donnes avec les fabricants de tlphones, mais seulement dans le cadre de lamlioration de lexprience utilisateur, tout en ignorant de nombreuses autres questions.

Aux dernires nouvelles, Facebook aurait fourni de nouveaux dtails beaucoup plus riches sur la nature de ses rapports avec 52 fabricants de matriels et logiciels, dont certains sont bass en Chine, dans le cadre de lamlioration des services aux utilisateurs sur les terminaux comme les smartphones, dans un document de plus de 700 pages. Le document atteste que les partenariats de partage des donnes avec des entreprises durent depuis plusieurs annes, se sont poursuivis cette anne et certains continuent  ce jour.

Le document fournit une liste des socits partenaires qui ne sont pas seulement des fabricants de tlphones, mais certains sont plutt dans le dveloppement de systmes dexploitation et de logiciels. Ce sont entre autres, de grandes marques technologiques amricaines telles qu'Apple, Amazon et Microsoft, ainsi que le gant technologique sud-coren Samsung et les socits chinoises Huawei et Alibaba.

Facebook a fait des aveux sur certaines questions dans le document.  Nous avons fait appel  des socits pour crer des intgrations pour divers priphriques, systmes d'exploitation et autres produits, o nous et nos partenaires voulions offrir aux gens un moyen de recevoir des expriences sur Facebook , indique la socit.  Ces intgrations ont t construites par nos partenaires, pour nos utilisateurs, mais approuves par Facebook.  Il indique galement avoir mis fin  38 des 52 partenariats et prvoit bientt en terminer sept autres.

Facebook a fait, par ailleurs, lobjet de vives critiques de la part des snateurs  propos de son partenariat de partage des donnes des utilisateurs avec des socits trangres en loccurrence les partenariats avec les socits chinoises de fabrication de tlphone, en particulier la socit Huawei que les deux partis dmocrates et rpublicains considrent comme trop proche du gouvernement chinois, ce qui poserait encore plus de risques pour la vie prive et la scurit des utilisateurs.

Ce document qui vient en rponse aux questions des snateurs poses lors du tmoignage du PDG de Facebook devant le Congrs amricain, en avril dernier, est la seconde srie de rponses adresses aux membres du comit de l'nergie et du commerce du Congrs. Il tait attendu pour le vendredi, mais Facebook ne la soumis quaux environs de minuit.


Les questions des lgislateurs portaient essentiellement sur le rle jou par la socit Facebook dans laffaire de violation de donnes utilisateur par Cambridge Analytica, qui a eu accs aux donnes de 87 millions dutilisateurs dont 71 millions dAmricains via un quiz Facebook appel  thisisyourdigitallife , qui a recueilli des informations sur ses utilisateurs immdiats ainsi que leurs amis sur le site.

Le document rvle aussi quaprs la restriction de laccs aux donnes aux dveloppeurs tiers en 2015, Facebook a accord des rallonges spciales dexploitation de donnes dutilisateurs  61 applications telles que Hing et Spotify. Facebook reconnait galement quau moins cinq dveloppeurs  auraient thoriquement pu avoir accs  des donnes d'amis limites  dans le cadre d'un test bta. Aussi, les partenariats de partage de donnes avec les fabricants de tlphones soulvent une vritable controverse dans la mesure o laccs aux donnes avait t restreint un an plutt. 

Si Facebook a fait de nombreuses rvlations dans ce document publi le vendredi nuit, il a aussi, comme dans le premier document, ignor de nombreuses questions souleves par les snateurs. Facebook n'a ni dit pourquoi il n'a pas audit des applications, telles que celle qui tait lie  la controverse de Cambridge Analytica, des annes avant de faire l'objet d'un examen international, par exemple, ni fournir les noms des employs de l'entreprise responsables de la carence de surveillance. Il na pas rpondu, non plus  la question du snateur du Texas, Michael C. Burgess, qui voulait savoir le nombre d'utilisateurs qui ont effectivement lu ou accd  ses politiques sur les conditions d'utilisation. Il a refus de rpondre si l'entreprise avait dj envisag de facturer les utilisateurs comme contrepartie  la diffusion d'annonces cibles. Et il n'a pas rpondu aux demandes de deux lgislateurs qui voulaient connatre le nombre de demandes que Facebook a reues de l'agence de l'immigration et des douanes.

Plusieurs autres questions nont pas t rpondues par Facebook telles que celles que la snatrice de la Californie, Anna G. Eshoo, a soumises de la part des utilisateurs de Facebook de la Californie concernant les pratiques de confidentialit, de scurit et le traitement controvers que Facebook fait de leurs donnes.

La Federal Trade Commission (FTC) a, par ailleurs, initi une enqute. Elle cherche  savoir si Facebook na pas viol un dcret de consentement sur ses pratiques de confidentialit dans le traitement de donnes de tiers. Les responsables de Facebook ont qualifi les fabricants d'appareils tels que Samsung ou BlackBerry des fournisseurs et non des  tiers  dans le cadre de cette enqute.

*Source :* Washington Post

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles rvlations de Facebook ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les questions non rpondues feront lobjet dun troisime document qui fournirait davantage dinformations ? 

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Affaire Cambridge Analytica : Facebook tmoigne dans un document de 500 pages, en ignorant les proccupations de nombreux lgislateurs amricains
 ::fleche::  L'audition de Mark Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain a rvl un PDG dconcert, le patron de Facebook aurait-il tromp les lus amricains ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook dcide de mettre  jour sa politique de confidentialit en prlude  la mise en place du GDPR en Europe, d'aprs un communiqu

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Cambridge Analytica : des agences fdrales US enqutent sur les rvlations de Facebook*
*pour dterminer le rle de l'entreprise dans cette affaire*

Pas plus tard que le vendredi, Facebook a publi des rvlations dans un document de plus de 700 pages, sur plusieurs partenariats de partage de donnes utilisateur avec des groupes de dveloppeurs, des fabricants de matriels et des concepteurs de logiciels. Ctait le second document de rponses aux questions des lgislateurs US dans laffaire de partage de donnes utilisateur avec le cabinet Cambridge Analytica dans laquelle une enqute avait dj t ouverte par le Dpartement amricain de la justice, mais galement par la FTC (Federal Trade Commission).

Ces enqutes se sont largies pour stendre essentiellement aux actions et dclarations de Facebook. Par ailleurs, lon enregistre maintenant limplication de plusieurs agences fdrales, y compris les reprsentants du FBI et de la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission) qui rejoignent le ministre de la Justice et la FTC dans ces enqutes sur les deux socits et le partage de donnes personnelles de 71 millions d'Amricains, selon les dclarations de cinq personnes, qui ont prfr garder lanonymat  cause des enqutes qui sont en cours.

Les interrogations des enquteurs fdraux portent sur ce que Facebook savait il y a trois ans et pourquoi la socit ne le rvlait pas  ses utilisateurs ou investisseurs. En effet, cest depuis 2015 que Facebook a dcouvert que le cabinet Cambridge Analytica, qui a ensuite travaill pour la campagne Trump, avait obtenu des donnes Facebook pour crer des profils d'lecteurs. Pourtant, il a choisi de garder linformation secrte.

Les enquteurs se focalisent, galement, sur le tmoignage du Capitol Hill sur les responsables de Facebook, y compris le PDG Mark Zuckerberg, selon des personnes proches des enqutes fdrales.

Facebook  aurait confirm,  Washington Post, les enqutes en cours et aurait dclar avoir reu des questions des agences fdrales tout en assurant tre dispos  partager l'information et  cooprer.  Nous cooprons avec des responsables aux Etats-Unis, au Royaume-Uni et ailleurs , a dclar le porte-parole de Facebook, Matt Steinfeld.  Nous avons fourni un tmoignage public, rpondu aux questions et nous sommes engags  continuer notre aide alors que leur travail se poursuit. 

_Capture d'cran de la vido de The Washington Post_

Le ministre de justice et la FTC nont pas voulu rpondre aux questions de The Washington Post. Quant au cabinet Cambridge Analytica, ses portes seraient fermes  tout commentaire depuis le dbut de laffaire. Deux personnes de la SEC qui ont connaissance du dossier le qualifieraient de  The Facebook Matter .

David Vladeck, ancien directeur du Bureau de la protection des consommateurs de la FTC et maintenant professeur de droit  Georgetown, a dclar que  le fait que le ministre de la Justice, le FBI, la SEC et la FTC soient assis ensemble soulve de srieuses proccupations . Il a dit navoir aucune connaissance directe de l'enqute, mais selon lui, la combinaison des agences impliques  soulve toutes sortes de drapeaux rouges .

Facebook est  peine sorti de deux annes de scandale,  commencer par le rle jou par sa plateforme dans la diffusion des efforts de dsinformation russes pendant la campagne prsidentielle de 2016, quil est pris dans ltau dune affaire dite de partage de donnes avec le cabinet danalyse.

Laffaire en cours commence en 2015, lorsquAleksandr Kogan, chercheur  l'Universit de Cambridge, en collaboration avec Cambridge Analytica, a utilis une application de quiz pour recueillir des donnes sur ceux qui ont rpondu au sondage et sur leurs amis. Lorsque Facebook sest rendu compte de cette collaboration de collecte de donnes entre le cabinet et Aleksandr Kogan, il la dcrie comme une utilisation abusive parce qu'elle n'tait pas utilise  des fins acadmiques. Mais Cambridge Analytica et Kogan ont minimis lampleur de leur acte en disant qu'ils n'avaient rien fait de mal et que beaucoup d'autres le font. Kogan a, par ailleurs, soutenu qu'il a obtenu la permission de partager les donnes dans le cadre dun changement de contrat permettant une utilisation commerciale plus large. Il aurait galement dclar avoir inform Facebook de son nouveau contrat commercial.

Facebook aurait aussi initi une enqute sur Aleksandr Kogan et son partenaire dans ce cadre. Il leur aurait aussi ordonn de supprimer les donnes collectes et le cabinet aurait dclar les avoir supprimes. Mais cela na pas t le cas.

En outre, en 2014 et 2015, Facebook aurait interrompu laccs aux donnes utilisateur aux dveloppeurs, mais des groupes de dveloppeurs dapplications ainsi que des fabricants dappareils et de logiciels tels quApple, Amazon, Samsung et Huawei ont continu  utiliser ces donnes.

Depuis le scandale de Cambridge Analytica en mars, Facebook a conduit des efforts dans un audit des applications sur sa plateforme qui conduit  la suppression de 200 applications qui avaient accs aux donnes des utilisateurs. Il a galement restreint l'accs aux donnes pour tous les dveloppeurs utilisant Facebook et son service associ, Instagram.

Pour des raisons de lenqute, de nombreux dtails sur l'enqute fdrale demeurent inconnus. Cependant, selon The Washington Post, les enqutes semblent particulirement tre concentres sur les donnes que Facebook a permis de collecter  partir de sa plateforme et dans quelles conditions, ainsi que ce que Facebook a dit au public au moment du partage des donnes et lors des dernires audiences du Congrs. Les divergences dans les propos du PDG de Facebook seraient survenues lors des audiences de Zuckerberg au Capitol Hill en avril dernier. Le snateur Richard Blumenthal a prsent une exposition avec les termes de service plus larges de Kogan et a demand  Zuckerberg s'il les avait dj vues. Mais Zuckerberg a rpondu par un non.

Facebook risquerait une amende de lordre des milliards sil savrait qu'il a effectivement viol un dcret de consentement de 2011 dans ses pratiques de confidentialit.

*Source :* The Washington Post

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lvolution de cette affaire de violation de donnes des utilisateurs?
 ::fleche::  le Groupe Facebook a-t-il des chances de sen sortir indemne ?  

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Facebook rvle avoir partag les donnes de ses utilisateurs avec des dizaines d'entreprises, dans un nouveau rapport remis au Congrs US
 ::fleche::  Affaire Cambridge Analytica : Facebook tmoigne dans un document de 500 pages, en ignorant les proccupations de nombreux lgislateurs amricains
 ::fleche::  L'audition de Mark Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain a rvl un PDG dconcert, le patron de Facebook aurait-il tromp les lus amricains ?

----------


## Kolass

a ne s'arrte jamais..

----------


## VivienD

> a ne s'arrte jamais..


En effet! On va finir avec une pnurie de pop-corn sur les bras

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica,*
*elle s'lve  500 000  * 

Cest le Royaume-Uni qui ouvre le bal des amendes  Facebook suite  laffaire Cambridge Analytica. Pour rappel, le rseau social est sous le coup de plusieurs enqutes concernant le dtournement des donnes personnelles de quelque 87 millions dutilisateurs par la socit de marketing politique Cambridge Analytica et son PDG, Mark Zuckerberg, a t rcemment auditionn par des parlementaires amricains et europens.

Cambridge Analytica a travaill pour la campagne du prsident Donald Trump en 2016 mais a ni avoir utilis pour cela des donnes personnelles dutilisateurs de Facebook.
La socit reconnat aussi avoir fait acte de candidature pour assister le mouvement pro-Brexit Leave.EU lors du rfrendum britannique de 2016 sur le maintien ou non dans lUnion europenne, mais sans obtenir le march.

Elizabeth Denham, la commissaire britannique  linformation (ICO - Information Commissioner), a dclar que Facebook avait enfreint la loi par son incapacit  protger les informations des utilisateurs et navait pas t transparent sur la manire dont les donnes ont t rcoltes par des tiers sur sa plateforme.

 Les nouvelles technologies qui utilisent lanalyse de donnes pour cibler les personnes donnent la possibilit aux socits de marketing politique de toucher des lecteurs individuels. Mais cela ne peut se faire au dtriment de la transparence, de lquit et du respect de la loi , dclare-t-elle dans un communiqu.

La rgulatrice britannique de linformation a annonc mercredi son intention dinfliger une amende de 500 000 livres (565 000 euros)  Facebook pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes  la suite du scandale Cambridge Analytica.

Lamende de 500 000 livres qui est le maximum autoris par la loi britannique sur la protection des donnes,  envoie un signal clair que je considre cela comme un problme important si l'on considre l'impact de la violation de donnes , a not lICO.

L'amende ne constitue quune infime partie du chiffre daffaires total dun peu plus de 40 milliards de dollars (34 milliards deuros) ralis par Facebook lanne dernire, mais galement une trs faible partie du bnfice de 5,9 milliards de dollars (5 milliards deuros) de Facebook ralis au cours des trois premiers mois de 2018. Si l'abus tait jaug en vertu du rglement de lUnion europenne sur la protection des donnes personnelles (RGPD), entr en vigueur le 25 mai dernier, Facebook aurait t expos  des amendes pouvant reprsenter jusqu 4% de son chiffre daffaires annuel.


En rponse, via un communiqu de Erin Egan, directrice de la protection de la vie prive chez Facebook, le rseau social a expliqu que  Comme nous lavons dj dit, nous aurions d faire davantage pour enquter sur Cambridge Analytica et prendre des mesures en 2015 .  

 Nous travaillons en troite collaboration avec le Bureau de la commissaire  linformation concernant son enqute sur Cambridge Analytica, tout comme nous le faisons avec les autorits amricaines et celles dautres pays , pour ensuite assurer que  Nous examinons le rapport et rpondrons bientt  l'ICO .

Le rapport de la commissaire  linformation indique aussi que la maison mre de Cambridge Analytica, SCL Elections, sera poursuivie pour avoir ignor ses demandes.
LICO va en outre envoyer des lettres davertissement  11 partis politiques pour les obliger  revoir leurs pratiques en matire de protection de donnes.

Damian Collins, le lgislateur britannique menant une enqute parlementaire sur l'utilisation politique des donnes, a dclar que Facebook devrait fournir plus d'informations sur d'autres applications tierces qui auraient galement pu rcolter des donnes de personnes  leur insu.

 Si d'autres dveloppeurs enfreignent la loi, nous avons le droit de savoir, et les utilisateurs dont les donnes pourraient avoir t compromises de cette manire devraient tre informs , a-t-il dclar. Le comit parlementaire de Collins publiera son propre rapport plus tard ce mois sur la dsinformation en ligne et l'utilisation de donnes dans les campagnes politiques.

*Manipulation du vote sur le Brexit ?*

Facebook na pas t le seul  tre surveill mercredi par le rgulateur britannique, qui a commenc son enqute sur l'utilisation des donnes dans les campagnes politiques en dbut d'anne, en se concentrant sur l'utilisation abusive des informations personnelles lors du rfrendum.

Au cours des 18 derniers mois, une quarantaine d'enquteurs ont progressivement tendu cette enqute  d'autres utilisations politiques des donnes en ligne, notamment les rvlations faites plus tt cette anne par un dveloppeur d'applications tiers li  Cambridge Analytica.  l'chelle mondiale.

Le rapport final du rgulateur, indiquant notamment si les donnes ont t mal utilises lors du rfrendum sur le Brexit, sera publi en octobre. Jusqu' prsent, les responsables n'ont pas dclar publiquement si l'un ou l'autre ct du vote de 2016 a enfreint les rgles de confidentialit du pays.

Dans le cadre de son annonce mercredi, le gendarme anglais a dclar avoir entam des poursuites criminelles contre SCL Elections, une autre socit d'analyse de donnes lie  Cambridge Analytica, au motif qu'elle n'avait pas transmis de preuves lies  une mauvaise utilisation des donnes.

Plus tt cette anne, SCL Elections et Cambridge Analytica ont dpos leur bilan. Les entreprises ont ni avoir abus des donnes Facebook des gens pour influencer le rfrendum sur le Brexit, l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2016 ou d'autres campagnes dans le monde entier. AggregateIQ, une autre socit de donnes lie  Cambridge Analytica, a galement reu l'ordre mercredi d'arrter le traitement des donnes qu'elle dtenait sur les citoyens amricains.

 Le dilemme Facebook-Cambridge Analytica a permis douvrir beaucoup d'enqutes sur la protection des donnes et le droit lectoral , a dclar David Carroll, un professeur amricain dont les demandes d'informations manant de la socit d'analyse de donnes ont abouti aux actions du rgulateur amricain.  Il a t remarquable que le Royaume-Uni a fourni la comptence pour un citoyen amricain . 

Source : Politico

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette amende ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les algorithmes de Facebook identifient la Dclaration amricaine d'indpendance comme un discours haineux et suppriment une publication
 ::fleche::  Facebook serait sur une opration d'acquisition d'une startup spcialise en IA pour muscler ses efforts dans la lutte contre les fake news
 ::fleche::  Facebook rvle avoir partag les donnes de ses utilisateurs avec des dizaines d'entreprises, dans un nouveau rapport remis au Congrs US
 ::fleche::  Google et Facebook encore accuss de non-respect du RGPD, en forant les utilisateurs  accepter des politiques de confidentialit intrusives
 ::fleche::  Facebook a suspendu son service d'accs gratuit  Internet Free Basics dans plusieurs pays : les raisons probables de cette dcision

----------


## Felykanku

C'est une dcision lche de la part des dirigeants anglais. Jamais les rseaux sociaux ne peuvent remplacer la conscience.

----------


## AoCannaille

> La rgulatrice britannique de linformation a annonc mercredi son intention dinfliger une amende de 500 000 livres (565 000 euros)  Facebook pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes  la suite du scandale Cambridge Analytica.
> 
> Lamende de 500 000 livres qui est le maximum autoris par la loi britannique sur la protection des donnes,  envoie un signal clair que je considre cela comme un problme important si l'on considre l'impact de la violation de donnes , a not lICO.


Ils auraient du faire comme pou rmicrosoft : mettre une amende par utilisateur brittanique dont les donnes ont t pirat.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Cambridge Analytica soffre  18 000 potentiels acqureurs et reoit 4 offres*
*Personne ne semble intress aprs le scandale Facebook*

Linformation est extraite dun rapport dpos par les administrateurs de Cambrige Analytica auprs de la Companies House  le registraire des entreprises au Royaume-Uni. Lditeur en ligne Business Insider sest fait le relais de la substance dudit contenu. De faon brosse, Cambridge analytica est en vente, mais personne ne semble vouloir en faire lacquisition.

La firme spcialise en analytique web a charg le cabinet de consulting Lambert Smith Hampton pour le montage du dossier de ventes, lequel a t achemin  18 000 potentiels acqureurs tirs de sa base de donnes. Lentreprise a galement bnfici dune exposition sur le site web du cabinet, ainsi que dune campagne Twitter qui a gnr 429 vues. Au finish, 13 acheteurs potentiels ont rpondu  la proposition. Malgr ce dploiement, le dossier Cambridge Analytica na pu gnrer que quatre offres.

Dans le dtail, on a une offre  1 livre sterling pour la proprit intellectuelle de lentreprise. Un autre des potentiels acqureurs a pour sa part propos entre 10 000 et 15 000 livres sterling pour ses actifs. Les deux dernires ont port sur le nom  Cambridge Analytica  et lentreprise avait le choix entre 1 livre sterling et 300 fois plus. 

Ladministration de lentreprise a jug ces dernires drisoires. Ce quil faut ajouter  ce sujet cest quavec la saisie des laptops et serveurs de lentreprise par le commissaire britannique  linformation, les responsables eux-mmes ne savent pas faire une valuation correcte de la firme. Ils optent dsormais pour une liquidation obligatoire plutt quune vente. 


Pour ceux qui ont manqu lpisode Cambridge analytica, il faut rappeler que lentreprise est emptre dans un scandale de collecte illicite des donnes dutilisateurs Facebook. Il faut remonter au mois de mars pour apercevoir les premiers signes de cet incendie. Sous le poids de la mdiatisation de laffaire contre laquelle elle ramait dsormais  contre-courant, lentreprise a annonc quelle ferme ses portes en mai. Labsence dune offre de rachat srieuse apparat dsormais comme le coup de grce, du moins pour tout ce qui est li au nom Cambridge Analytica.

Mme si lentreprise a cess ses activits aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni, ses ttes pensantes se sont organises pour les reprendre sous une bannire diffrente. Des enregistrements de la Companies House britannique en tmoignent. Dans son rpertoire, le registraire compte Emerdata Limited  une entreprise dont le sige social est situ dans les bureaux de la socit mre de Cambridge Analytica avec  sa tte les mmes personnes qui sont en train de sauter de la barque qui coule. Emerdata Limited est prsente comme une organisation de  traitement de donnes, dhbergement et dactivits connexes.

Source : BI 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? Laquelle de ces offres est la plus raisonnable selon-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Combien seriez-vous prt  dbourser pour faire lacquisition de Cambridge Analytica ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Aprs le congrs, c'est au tour de la FTC de lancer une enqute sur Facebook sur la fuite massive de donnes utilises pour un profilage


 ::fleche::  L'un des fondateurs de WhatsApp appelle  quitter Facebook suite au scandale li  la fuite massive de donnes utilises pour un profilage


 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus


 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : les utilisateurs commencent  dserter Facebook pour protester contre la collecte illicite de donnes


 ::fleche::  Data Propria : une startup apparente  Cambrigde Analytica qui suit les traces de son prdcesseur, le spectre d'une nouvelle chasse aux sorcires ?

----------


## abriotde

Ca montre qu'un scandale peut couter cher  une entreprise. 
Cependant, si j'tais responsabl de cette entreprise, j'aurais renomer l'entreprise, peut-tre scind un peu ses activits. Mme si elle a mal utilis ses capacits, on ne peux nier que cette entreprise a des comptences qui valent cher  l'poque du Big Data et de la personnalisation des services.

----------


## Namica

> Ca montre qu'un scandale peut couter cher  une entreprise. 
> Cependant, si j'tais responsabl de cette entreprise, j'aurais renomer l'entreprise, peut-tre scind un peu ses activits. Mme si elle a mal utilis ses capacits, on ne peux nier que cette entreprise a des comptences qui valent cher  l'poque du Big Data et de la personnalisation des services.


Mais c'est bien ce qui se passe : 



> ...
> Mme si lentreprise a cess ses activits aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni, ses ttes pensantes se sont organises pour les reprendre sous une bannire diffrente. Des enregistrements de la Companies House britannique en tmoignent. Dans son rpertoire, le registraire compte Emerdata Limited  une entreprise dont le sige social est situ dans les bureaux de la socit mre de Cambridge Analytica avec  sa tte les mmes personnes qui sont en train de sauter de la barque qui coule. Emerdata Limited est prsente comme une organisation de  traitement de donnes, dhbergement et dactivits connexes.
> ...

----------


## LaMeule

Merci pour l'article, mais ce qui m'inquites le plus se trouve dans le dernier paragraphe..... Les ttes pensantes se sont casses pour prparer la rlection de Trump en 2020 ??

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Dans la foule du scandale Cambridge Analytica, Facebook bannit une nouvelle application de sa plateforme*
*Mais la dcision frise labus*

Facebook annonce ljection de lapplication myPersonnality de sa plateforme. Le rseau social va, dans la foule, informer les 4 millions dutilisateurs de lapplication du possible usage abusif de leurs donnes personnelles. 

Il y a de quoi faire penser au scandale Cambridge Analytica que le rseau social sefforce dsormais de faire oublier au plus vite. La firme danalytique stait appuye sur une application de quiz pour siphonner les donnes personnelles de plus de 50 millions dutilisateurs du rseau social. Dans le cas, myPersonnality on demeure dans la mme configuration : application de quiz avec en sus des accusations de siphonnage et dusage abusif des donnes.  Il est clair quils ont partag des informations avec des chercheurs et des entreprises disposant dune politique insuffisante en matire de protection des donnes personnelles , crit le rseau social.

En mars, Facebook a lanc un processus dinvestigations sur les applications qui ont accs aux donnes personnelles des utilisateurs suite  lexplosion de laffaire Cambridge Analytica.  ce propos, lautre reproche que le rseau social formule  lendroit des ttes derrire lapplication myPersonnality est davoir refus de se soumettre  sa requte daudit, do sa dcision.




*Une dcision qui frise labus*

La dcision du rseau social de bannir lapplication de sa plateforme fait suite  celle de sa suspension il y a trois mois.  Lors de la suspension de l'application, j'ai demand  Facebook d'expliquer lequel de leurs termes a t enfreint, mais jusqu' prsent, ils n'ont pas t en mesure dapporter une rponse , note David Stilwell  le crateur de lapplication. 

Stilwell est davis que Facebook sait tout de lapplication quil a cre en 2007 et que le rseau social a certifie deux ans plus tard.  Facebook est depuis longtemps au courant de l'utilisation des donnes  des fins de recherche. En 2009, Facebook a certifi l'application comme tant conforme  leurs conditions en faisant de cette dernire l'une de leurs premires applications vrifies. En 2011, le rseau social m'a invit  une runion dans la Silicon Valley (et sest occup de mes frais de transport) pour un atelier organis par lui prcisment parce qu'il voulait que plus d'universitaires utilisent ces donnes , prcise Stilwell.


 Il est donc trange que Facebook dise soudainement ne pas tre au courant de la recherche autour de lapplication myPersonality et qu'il avance que les donnes ont pu tre utilises  mauvais escient , conclut-il.

 date, Facebook a suspendu 400 applications. Linitiative est louable puisquelle contribue  ce que la plateforme soit la plus sre possible. Seulement, elle est de nature  crer des frustrations dans le lot des dveloppeurs qui font leffort dagir dans la lgalit.

Sources : Facebook, BI 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous lide selon laquelle Facebook a agi par abus dans ce cas ?

 ::fleche::  Le rseau social n'en fait-il pas un peu trop dans le but de redorer son image ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un hacker thique met en ligne un site parodique de Cambridge Analytica pour sensibiliser les internautes sur la collecte des donnes sur les RS


 ::fleche::  Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur


 ::fleche::  Hastag #deleteFacebook : quel impact depuis l'clatement du scandale Cambridge Analytica ? De rcentes statistiques donnent des pistes


 ::fleche::  Aleksandr Kogan fait des excuses publiques pour avoir aid Cambridge Analytica  siphonner les donnes de 87 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook


 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica comptait lever des fonds en cryptomonnaie pour financer un service qui permet de grer et montiser ses donnes personnelles

----------


## Stan Adkens

*USA : un quart des utilisateurs de Facebook ont supprim lapplication en 12 mois*
*Tandis que 74 % ont chang leur relation avec le rseau social*

Un nouveau sondage publi le mercredi dernier par l'institut Pew Research Center montre que des amricains sont massivement en train de rviser leur position vis--vis du rseau social Facebook. Le sondage, ralis du 29 mai au 11 juin, sur un chantillon de 3 413 utilisateurs de Facebook, a rvl que 74 % des utilisateurs amricains de Facebook ont pris des mesures pour redfinir une nouvelle orientation de leur vie sur le rseau social.

La priode couverte par le sondage a t une priode difficile pour le gant des rseaux sociaux. En effet, depuis mars 2018, Facebook fait face  ce qui peut sans doute tre considr comme la plus grosse crise de son histoire. Les donnes personnelles de 87 millions utilisateurs de Facebook ont t affectes dans laffaire qualifie de scandale Cambridge Analytica impliquant le rseau social. Depuis lors, la firme a commenc  faire ses meilleurs efforts : de la mise  jour de sa politique de confidentialit  la facilitation de la modification des paramtres d'utilisateurs, en passant par une vague de suspensions des applications qui abusent des donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs, pour ne citer que ces actions. 

Malgr ces efforts, la cote de popularit du rseau social a subit une dgradation auprs des utilisateurs qui se sont inquits de la diffusion de leurs donnes personnelles.


Parmi les utilisateurs amricains du rseau social gs de 18 ans et plus qui ont t sonds, 54 % ont modifi leur paramtres de confidentialit au cours des 12 derniers mois tandis que 42 % ont mme cess de consult Facebook pendant plusieurs semaines. Un peu plus du quart des rpondants (26 %) sont alls plus loin dans leur dcision de changer leur relation avec le rseau social en supprimant lapplication de leur tlphone portable. 74 % des de la cible du sondage ont ralis au moins lune de ces actions en signe de recherche de protection de leurs donnes personnelles suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica et aux nombreuses rvlations de contrats de partage de donnes faites par Facebook.

Cependant, cette dcision prise par les amricains de rviser leur relation avec la plateforme Facebook est fortement nuance par les tranches dge. 44 % des plus jeunes de 18  29 ans ont supprim lapplication Facebook de leur tlphone au cours de la priode de 12 mois, contre environ quatre fois moins (12 %) pour les personnes plus ges, 65 ans et plus.


En ce qui concerne la dcision de modification des paramtres, cest sans surprise que la proportion des jeunes layant faite est environ le double (64%) de la proportion des personnes ges (33 %) qui ont reconfigur leur paramtres de confidentialit,  cause de laptitude des premiers  pouvoir le faire facilement et rgulirement et de leur effectif plus lev sur le rseau social.

Des proportions similaires de jeunes et de personnes ges nont pas consult leur compte Facebook pendant plusieurs semaines alors que la plateforme est plus utilise par les jeunes que les personnes ges. Ceci montre un taux lev de personnes ges qui ont pris une pause sur le rseau social.

Selon le sondage, des utilisateurs de Facebook qui tiennent beaucoup  lintgrit de leurs donnes constituent 9 % de lensemble des utilisateurs. Ils ont effectu lopration de tlchargement de donnes personnelles facilite par la mise  jour des paramtres de confidentialit effectue  la suite des rvlations concernant laffaire Cambridge Analytica. 47 % des utilisateurs qui ont tlcharg leurs donnes personnelles ont supprim lapplication Facebook de leur tlphone portable, tandis que 79 % ont conserv lapplication mais ont reconfigur les paramtres de leur compte Facebook.

*Source :* Pew Research Center

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Facebook devrait sinquiter de la perte de ses jeunes utilisateurs ? 

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Dans la foule du scandale Cambridge Analytica, Facebook bannit une nouvelle application de sa plateforme, mais la dcision frise l'abus
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : les utilisateurs commencent  dserter Facebook, pour protester contre la collecte illicite de donnes
 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A : Facebook suspend 200 applications qui auraient abus des donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs, vers une chasse aux sorcires ?
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook a perdu plus de 70 Md$ de capitalisation, nanmoins Zuckerberg refuse de rpondre aux dputs britanniques
 ::fleche::  Facebook prsente ses rsultats du 2T18 avec un chiffre d'affaires qui bondit de 42 %, malgr une diminution des utilisateurs journaliers europens

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Facebook : Les actionnaires influents sassocient pour rvoquer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident*
*Afin d'amliorer la surveillance du rseau social*

Mark Zuckerberg partira-t-il cette fois de la prsidence de Facebook ? Nous le saurons en mai 2019 aprs la runion annuelle. Pour lheure, quatre grands fonds publics amricains qui dtiennent des actions dans Facebook Inc. reviennent  la charge en se joignant  Trillium Asset Management dans une proposition de rvocation de Zuckerberg en tant que prsident. Le groupe dactionnaires demande au conseil dopter pour un prsident indpendant afin d'amliorer la surveillance et la rputation du plus grand rseau social et sest engag  faire du lobbying auprs des gros investisseurs de Facebook afin de les rallier  la cause.

En effet, Facebook connait depuis quelques temps de nombreux problmes : laffaire Cambridge Analytica qui a rvl le partage non autoris des donnes des utilisateurs et dont la gestion a conduit le PDG Mark Zuckerberg devant les snateurs amricains ainsi que dautres institutions europennes ; lingrence russe dans les lections amricaines de 2016 qui aurait expos plus de la moiti de la population lectorale amricaine avec une diffusion denviron 80 000 de messages sur Facebook par des oprateurs bass en Russie  environ 126 millions dAmricains. Facebook et dautres gants de la technologie ont t entendus par le Snat amricain  ce sujet ; la diffusion des fausses actualits sur le rseau social qui a valu des accusations portes contre Facebook selon lesquelles le rseau social aurait dlibrment permis cette campagne de fausse nouvelle qui a influenc les grands lecteurs. Facebook a t accus davoir contribu  linvestiture de Donald Trump.

Tous ces vnements ont contribu  ternir limage de la socit au point que les utilisateurs mfiants ont commenc  modifier leur relation avec le rseau social. Plusieurs utilisateurs ont mme dsinstall lapplication Facebook de leur tlphone portable, selon une tude. En outre, certains actionnaires ont accus Zuckerberg de pratiquer la  dictature d'entreprise , lors de la runion annuelle le 1er juin dernier. Lun dentre eux la mme compar  Vladimir Poutine. 


En 2017, des actionnaires ont fait une proposition visant  obtenir un prsident indpendant qui a connu dimportantes oppositions parmi les investisseurs. Certains gros investisseurs tels que les fonds Vanguard Total Stock Market Index et Fidelity Contrafund avait vot contre la proposition de 2017.

Mercredi dernier, quatre grands fonds publics amricains investisseurs de Facebook ont propos,  nouveau, de dmettre Mark Zuckerberg en tant que prsident-directeur gnral au profit dun prsident indpendant. Ils justifient leur proposition par la srie de scandales notoires qui ont maill la vie du rseau social depuis un certain temps et esprent obtenir le soutien de grands gestionnaires d'actifs.

Le groupe des quatre fonds concerns par la nouvelle proposition se compose des trsoriers d'tat de l'Illinois, du Rhode Island et de la Pennsylvanie, ainsi que du contrleur de la ville de New York, Scott Stringer.  Le Trsor de Pennsylvanie dtenait 38 737 actions et le Trsor de lIllinois, 190 712 actions en aot. Les fonds du Rhode Island dtiennent 168 230 actions Facebook et les fonds de pension de la ville de New York dtenaient environ 4,5 millions dactions au 31 juillet. Et le Trillium, qui tait  lorigine de la rsolution de 2017, dtenait 53 000 actions au 31 juillet, selon Reuters.

Selon Seth Magaziner, trsorier de l'tat du Rhode Island, leur proposition doit tre considre afin quelle serve   attirer lattention sur les problmes du rseau social en vue de les rsoudre, en faisant rfrence aux controverses qui ont corne limage de la socit.  Cela nous permettra de forcer une conversation lors de la runion annuelle et, d'ici l, devant le tribunal de l'opinion publique , a dclar Magaziner lors d'un entretien tlphonique.

Quant  au trsorier dEtat de lIllinois Michael Frerichs, il a admis, dans une interview, quun prsident indpendant naurait peut-tre pas empch tous les problmes,  cependant,  il pourrait y avoir eu moins de ces problmes et moins de chute du prix des actions  dans la socit, selon Reuters.

Une autre raison qui motive les rsolutions, cest la chute rgulire des actions depuis le dbut des problmes de Facebook. En effet, la mauvaise rputation de la socit engendre par les problmes oprationnels et de confidentialit ainsi que les inquitudes lies au ralentissement de la croissance des revenus ont entrain une volution dfavorable des actions de Facebook durant toute une anne. Mercredi, les actions taient  159,42 dollars, soit 10 % de moins quau dbut de lanne.

Selon Reuters, la proposition de 2017 a reu le soutien d'une faible majorit d'investisseurs extrieurs, dont les fonds Growth Fund of America. Par contre, les fonds Vanguard Total Stock Market Index et Fidelity Contrafund ont vot contre. Pour que  cette dernire proposition retienne lattention, les trsoriers Magaziner et Frerichs ont annonc leur intention de chercher  influencer de gros investisseurs de Facebook afin davoir leur soutien, au cours des prochains mois avant la runion annuelle.

La position du rseau social est connue sur la question de cration dune prsidence indpendante. Selon Facebook, un prsident indpendant pourrait  crer de l'incertitude, de la confusion et de l'inefficacit dans les fonctions et les relations du conseil d'administration et de la direction. 

En attendant, Zuckerberg, crdit denviron 60 % des droits de vote, selon un document qui date davril dernier, continue  occuper le poste de prsident-directeur gnral du plus grand rseau social.

*Source :* Reuters

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette proposition de prsidence indpendante ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quavec un prsident indpendant Facebook parviendra  minimiser les scandales ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK, un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle
 ::fleche::  L'audition de Mark Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain a rvl un PDG dconcert, le patron de Facebook aurait-il tromp les lus amricains ?
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytics : Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir commis des erreurs, et annonce de nouvelles mesures pour viter d'autres abus
 ::fleche::  Les deux cofondateurs d'Instagram dmissionnent de leurs postes chez Facebook, quelques mois aprs le dpart du cofondateur de WhatsApp
 ::fleche::  Jan Koum, le co-fondateur de WhatsApp, annonce son dpart de Facebook, aprs un nime accrochage au sujet de la faon de traiter les donnes

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le Royaume-Uni inflige  Facebook une amende de 645 000 $ US pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica*
*une somme qu'il gagne en moins de 10 min*

Facebook subit encore les consquences de son manque de vigilance pour la protection des donnes de ses utilisateurs. L'ICO (Information Commissioner's Office), un organisme britannique charg de promouvoir l'accs aux informations officielles et de protger les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs, aprs avoir men une enqute sur lutilisation des donnes des utilisateurs  des fins politiques, avait annonc en juillet dernier son intention dinfliger une amende de 500 000 livres (565 000 euros)  Facebook pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes  la suite du scandale Cambridge Analytica. Cet avis vient d'tre concrtis. L'ICO inflige une amende de 645 000 dollars  Facebook pour srieuses entorses  la loi de protection des donnes personnelles. 

Que reproche concrtement l'ICO   Facebook ? Facebook est accus de ngligence et de mauvaise transparence. Pour Mme Elizabeth Denham, La Commissaire  l'Information  Facebook a chou  suffisamment protger la vie prive de ces utilisateurs avant, pendant et aprs le processus du traitement illicite de ses donnes. Une entreprise de cette taille et avec cette expertise aurait d mieux s'informer et aurais d mieux faire . Pour tayer ces accusations l'ICO se base sur son enqute qui a rvl qu'entre 2007 et 2014, Facebook a permis que les dveloppeurs d'application aient accs aux informations personnelles de ses utilisateurs sans leur consentement clair et clair. 


Ces dveloppeurs peuvent mme avoir accs aux informations des utilisateurs qui nont pas install leurs applications en passant par leurs amis qui ont install leurs applications. Il est aussi reproch  Facebook sa ngligence qui a conduit au scandale Cambridge Analytica. Qu'il vous souvienne qu'il a t rvl en dcembre 2015 que le Dr Aleksandr Kogan (un dveloppeur) et sa compagnie GSR qui ont russi  recueillir les donnes Facebook de prs de 87 millions de personnes dans le monde  leur insu, ont permis  des groupes tels que Cambridge Analytica et SCL groupe d'avoir accs  ces informations qui ont t  utilis  des fins politiques. 

Et lorsque Facebook a t mis au courant de cette affaire, il n'a pas su prendre rapidement les mesures appropries pour rprimander cette entorse. Par exemple, le SCL groupe n'a vu sa page Facebook tre ferm qu'en 2018. L'ICO craint une mauvaise utilisation future des donnes compromises, car il a dcouvert que les donnes d'au moins 1 million d'utilisateurs britanniques font partie des donnes illgalement collectes. Cependant, pour beaucoup d'internautes une amende de 500 000 livres est trop insuffisante au vu de la gravit de l'acte et de la taille de l'entreprise. Une amende plus leve aurait t plus approprie. 

 ce propos l'ICO dclare avoir appliqu  Facebook l'amende la plus leve de la loi qui rgit cette affaire. En effet,  cause de l'antriorit des faits reprochs  Facebook c'est la loi sur la protection des donnes de 1998 qui est applique bien que ce soit le Rglement Gnral sur la Protection des Donnes qui soit actuellement en vigueur dans les pays de l'Union europenne. Dans la loi de 1998, lamende maximale qui puisse tre applique  une entreprise qui viole la loi est de 500 000 livres sterling, tandis que dans la nouvelle loi une amende doit faire 4 % du chiffre d'affaire de l'entreprise et peut aller jusqu' 17 millions de livres sterling. 

Cette obligation de rester sous l'ancienne loi dsole aussi l'ICO qui par la voix de Mme Denham dit que  la pnalit aurait t nettement plus leve sous lempire de la nouvelle loi. L'une de nos principales motivations en durcissant nos actions est damener une changement significatif dans la faon dont les organisations grent les donnes personnelles des gens . Toutefois, l'ICO ne compte pas s'en arrter l. Les propos de Mme Denham en attestent.

Elle dclare qu'  il existe encore de grandes questions qui doivent tre poses et des conversations menes sur la faon dont la technologie et la dmocratie interagissent et si les cadre juridiques, thiques et rglementaires mis en place sont adquats pour protger les principes sur lesquels sont bass notre socit . Cette dernire est attendue le 6 novembre prochain pour la prsentation des avances de l'enqute d'ICO sur l'analyse des donnes  des fins politiques lors de son tmoignage devant le Comit du dpartement pour le numrique, la culture, les mdias et les sports. De nouvelles rvlations seront peut tre entendues.

*Source :*  ICO

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette amande inflige  Facebook pour l'affaire Cambridge Analytica ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni a mis la premire mise en demeure sous l're RGPD  l'encontre d'une firme canadienne lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : des agences fdrales US enqutent sur les rvlations de Facebook pour dterminer le rle de l'entreprise dans cette affaire

 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica elle s'lve  500 000

----------


## luigifab

Tiens on dirait une amende de pauvre.

----------


## Aiekick

donc pourquoi ils sembteraient a respecter la loi. l'avenir c'est un concept pcuniaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc pourquoi ils sembteraient a respecter la loi.


Les grosses entreprises ne cherchent pas  respecter la loi, elles cherchent  xploiter le plus de failles possible pour gnrer un maximum de profit et payer un minimum d'impt et de condamnation.

Subir un procs a ne fait jamais plaisir, a donne une mauvaise image, a fait perdre du temps, il faut payer des avocats, etc...

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Le Parlement europen demande un audit complet de Facebook et des autres grandes plateformes sociales,*
*Mais pourra-t-il parvenir  ses fins ?*

Dcidment le scandale Cambridge Analytica ne finit pas de produire des effets collatraux. Pour ceux qui nont pas suivi de bout en bout les diffrents pisodes de cette affaire, il faut savoir que Facebook a partag les donnes denviron 87 millions dutilisateurs en 2015 avec un chercheur, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan, qui les cdes  une entreprise de conseil, Cambridge Analytica. Cette dernire les aurait utilises pour influencer les opinions politiques des utilisateurs lors de la campagne prsidentielle de 2016 afin de contribuer  faire gagner Donald Trump, le prsident actuel amricain. Lentreprise de conseil se serait galement servie de ces donnes pour manipuler les opinions lors de la campagne du Brexit.

Aprs la parution au grand public de cette affaire, le rseau social a d faire face  des consquences sans prcdent. Au-del des suppressions de comptes effectues par lentreprise pour faire le mnage sur sa plateforme, de nombreux utilisateurs ont commenc  sloigner peu  peu du rseau social. Steve Wozniak, le cofondateur dApple a annonc labandon de Facebook  cause de ce scandale et Elon Musk, le propritaire de SpaceX et de Tesla, a procd au retrait de ses entreprises du rseau social. En plus de la dsertion du rseau par un grand nombre dutilisateurs utilisateurs, Facebook a galement reu plusieurs convocations judiciaires.  San Francisco et  San Jose, le rseau doit faire face  quatre procs. Mme certains actionnaires de lentreprise ont montr leur dsaccord dans cette manire de faire en la poursuivant devant la justice.  

Comme on pouvait sy attendre, le premier responsable du rseau social, Mark Zuckerberg, a d sexpliquer devant les autorits amricaines. En plus davoir eu  rpondre aux proccupations du Congrs amricain, la Federal Trade Commission (une agence indpendante du gouvernement des tats-Unis) a galement ouvert une enqute sur cette affaire. Le parlement britannique ainsi que les rgulateurs du gouvernement ont galement ouvert des enqutes sur Facebook. Mais jusqu prsent, la demande des dputs britanniques de voir le PDG de Facebook rpondre  leurs questions est reste lettre morte. Par contre, Mark Zuckerberg a accept de comparatre devant le parlement europen pour rpondre aux questions des dputs europens.

 
Aprs plusieurs auditions dans lesquelles le patron de Facebook naurait certainement pas convaincu les parlementaires europens, ces derniers reviennent  nouveau  la charge et demandent des mesures  Facebook pour mieux protger la vie prive des utilisateurs de cette plateforme. Comme mesures concrtes, les dputs invitent instamment Facebook,  lissue dune rsolution adopte en plnire,   autoriser lAgence europenne charge de la scurit des rseaux et de linformation (ENISA) et le comit europen de la protection des donnes  mener, dans les limites de leurs mandats respectifs, un audit complet et indpendant de sa plateforme et  prsenter les conclusions de cet audit  la Commission, au Parlement europen et aux parlements nationaux . 

Par ailleurs, le Parlement europen  estime que les autres grandes plateformes en ligne devraient faire lobjet daudits similaires . Bien que les dtails concernant les autres grandes plateformes naient pas t nomms, Twitter et Google (YouTube, google+) qui comptent parmi les plateformes sociales les plus populaires pourraient tre concernes par ces audits sils taient tendus. En sus, le Parlement recommande galement de  rendre obligatoire la ralisation daudits par des tiers aprs des campagnes en vue de rfrendums, afin de sassurer que les donnes personnelles enregistres dans le cadre de la campagne sont supprimes ou, si ces donnes ont t diffuses, que cette diffusion a fait lobjet dun consentement adapt . En outre, pour empcher lingrence lectorale via les mdias sociaux, les dputs europens proposent :


lapplication de garanties lectorales conventionnelles  hors ligne , telles que des rgles sur la transparence et des seuils en matire de dpenses, le respect de priodes de silence et le traitement gal des candidats ;une reconnaissance facile des publicits politiques payes en ligne et de lorganisation qui en est  lorigine ;une interdiction du profilage  des fins lectorales, notamment lutilisation de comportements en ligne qui peuvent rvler des prfrences politiques ;lidentification que les plateformes de mdias sociaux identifient le contenu partag par les bots, acclrent le processus de suppression des faux comptes et cooprent avec des vrificateurs de faits indpendants et des universitaires afin de lutter contre la dsinformation ;des enqutes menes par les tats membres, si ncessaire avec le soutien dEurojust, sur les allgations dutilisation abusive de lespace politique en ligne par des puissances trangres.

Mme si les intentions des dputs europens sont louables, pour certains utilisateurs, il ne sagit que dune nime requte qui naboutira jamais et ne donnera jamais lieu  la ralisation dun audit. Sur cette base, pensez-vous comme ces utilisateurs que la demande des parlementaires serait juste un coup de pub pour faire croire quils travaillent  protger les utilisateurs de lUE, ou pensez-vous quils iront encore plus loin dans leur demande si Facebook ne ragissait pas ?

Source : Parlement europen, Parlement europen (rsum de la rsolution)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur laudit de Facebook demand par les parlementaires europens ? Coup de pub ou volont manifeste de protger les utilisateurs ? 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le parlement pourra faire raliser ces audits souhaits ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Suite  un accord avec lUnion europenne, le Japon a dcid daligner sa lgislation sur le RGPD, afin que les donnes puissent circuler librement
 ::fleche::  Le Parlement europen appelle  la suspension du Privacy Shield estimant quil noffre pas le niveau de protection requis par le droit europen
 ::fleche::  Des pays dEurope utiliseraient les donnes tlphoniques des migrants pour valider ou rejeter leurs demandes dasile, pour ou contre cette pratique ?
 ::fleche::  Les rgulateurs europens estiment que WhatsApp nest toujours pas conforme  la loi en matire de partage de donnes avec Facebook
 ::fleche::  Le Comit du Parlement europen recommande de chiffrer les communications de bout en bout et se montre contre les portes drobes

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Les parlements britannique et canadien se coalisent pour convoquer le PDG de Facebook  une audience commune*
*afin de sexpliquer sur le scandale de Cambridge Analytica*

Dcidment, les jours se succdent et se ressemblent chez Facebook. Depuis la crise de Cambridge Analytica (CA), lentreprise doit faire face  des demandes dexplication tous azimuts. Aux tats-Unis, le PDG de Facebook a d aller se justifier devant le Congrs. Et particulirement devant deux comits snatoriaux et la Chambre des reprsentants, le chef de la direction de Facebook a d rpondre aux questions. En Europe, ce fut galement le mme scnario. Mark Zuckerberg a d galement rpondre aux questions des parlementaires europens, mme si Zuckerberg naurait vraisemblablement pas pu convaincre son auditoire. 

Si vous vous demandez ce que Facebook a bien pu commettre pour tre accul de toute part par les plus hautes instances de diffrents pays, et non des moindres, il faut savoir que le rseau social a partag les donnes denviron 87 millions dutilisateurs en 2015 avec un chercheur, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan, qui les cdes  une entreprise de conseil, Cambridge Analytica, contre paiement dune somme. Cette dernire les aurait utilises pour influencer les opinions politiques des utilisateurs lors de la campagne prsidentielle de 2016 afin de contribuer  faire gagner Donald Trump, le prsident actuel amricain. Lentreprise de conseil se serait galement servie de ces donnes pour manipuler les opinions afin de contribuer  faire passer le  oui  dans les lections du Brexit.

 
Cette affaire tant parvenue aux oreilles du public, le monde entier sest ligu contre Facebook pour demander des comptes au rseau social. Il faut noter quen plus de ces institutions qui ont pu obtenir des explications de la part de Zuckerberg, dautres entits gouvernementales sont encore sur la liste dattente pour tirer toute cette affaire au clair avec le patron du plus grand rseau social au monde.

La Russie par exemple a demand  entendre Mark Zuckerberg, mais jusque-l, le premier responsable de Facebook na pas encore daign se prsenter devant les lgislateurs russes. Au Royaume-Uni, les parlementaires commencent  simpatienter. Il faut savoir que ce pays est particulirement concern par cet incident, car lentreprise Cambridge Analytica aurait utilis les donnes  sa disposition pour pousser certaines personnes  voter  oui  lors du rfrendum sur le Brexit. Aprs plusieurs requtes mises par les dputs britanniques pour entendre Mark Zuckerberg en personne, le rseau social a prfr envoyer son responsable des technologies, Mike Schroepfer, devant le parlement britannique.

Malgr la longue sance de questionnements, les dputs britanniques sont ressortis insatisfaits et demandent toujours  changer avec Mark Zuckerberg en personne. Il y a quelques heures, le parlement britannique est encore revenu  la charge. Cette fois, le parlement britannique sest associ au parlement canadien pour tenter de contraindre Mark Zuckerberg  comparatre devant les deux parlements appels  le grand comit international .

Damian Collins, prsident du comit britannique du numrique, de la culture, des mdias et du sport (DCMS), travaillera avec Bob Zimmer, prsident du Comit permanent de laccs  linformation, de la protection des renseignements personnels et de lthique (SCAIPE), pour tenir laudience sur la dsinformation et les fausses informations. Une lettre conjointe a t adresse au patron de Facebook en guise de convocation et pour prciser le cadre de rencontre voulue. 

Dans cette lettre, les prsidents des deux comits se disent dus que Zuckerberg ait refus de comparatre jusque-l devant les deux parlements.  Aucune audience de ce type na jamais eu lieu , ont-ils ajout dans la lettre.  Compte tenu de votre objectif dclar de rparer Facebook et dempcher lutilisation malveillante de la plateforme dans les affaires mondiales et le processus dmocratique, nous aimerions vous donner la possibilit de comparatre  cette audience .  Nous vous appelons  saisir cette occasion historique pour informer les parlementaires des deux cts de lAtlantique et au-del des mesures prises par Facebook pour mettre fin  la dsinformation sur votre plate-forme et protger les donnes des utilisateurs , prcise la note.

Laudience sera dirige par le comit britannique au Parlement de Westminster et devrait avoir lieu le 27 novembre. Le fondateur de Facebook est pri de donner une rponse  cette invitation avant cette date. Va-t-il encore une fois dcliner linvitation comme il la fait pour les premires ? Va-t-il envoyer Nick Clegg, son nouveau chef de la politique mondiale, qui fut par ailleurs vice-premier ministre britannique ?

Source : Independent

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Cette coalition pourra-t-elle contraindre Zuckerberg  se prsenter au Royaume-Uni ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Suite  un accord avec lUnion europenne, le Japon a dcid daligner sa lgislation sur le RGPD, afin que les donnes puissent circuler librement
 ::fleche::  Le Parlement europen appelle  la suspension du Privacy Shield estimant quil noffre pas le niveau de protection requis par le droit europen
 ::fleche::  Des pays dEurope utiliseraient les donnes tlphoniques des migrants pour valider ou rejeter leurs demandes dasile, pour ou contre cette pratique ?
 ::fleche::  Les rgulateurs europens estiment que WhatsApp nest toujours pas conforme  la loi en matire de partage de donnes avec Facebook
 ::fleche::  Le Comit du Parlement europen recommande de chiffrer les communications de bout en bout et se montre contre les portes drobes

----------


## Kapeutini

Pour ma part, et elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut, je ne vois pas d'un mauvais oeil, la puissance des GAFAS. 
Celle des tats ne vaut pas mieux et c'est bon qu'il existe des contre pouvoirs plus entreprenant 
soumis  la rentabilit.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Celle des tats ne vaut pas mieux et c'est bon qu'il existe des contre pouvoirs plus entreprenant soumis  la rentabilit.


Un tat dmocratique est par principe soumis au bien de son peuple. tre soumis  la rentabilit  semble , par principe, par dfinition, ne pas valloir mieux que les gouvernement.

Et ceci, sans prendre en compte les drives des deux cots : Les gouvernements qui s'assoient sur l'avis du peuple autant que finalement les entreprises qui s'assoient sur l'avis des clients voire mme sur celle de ses employs...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Fake news et vie prive : Zuckerberg rejette sa demande de comparution devant le parlement britannique,*
*estimant qu'il n'est pas possible de comparatre devant tous les parlements * 

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a rejet une demande de comparution devant une commission parlementaire internationale pour examiner les questions relatives aux fausses informations.

Une dcision qui a t annonc aprs que Damian Collins, prsident du comit des mdias du parlement britannique, se soit joint  son homologue canadien dans lespoir de faire pression sur Zuckerberg pour quil tmoigne, comme il lavait fait avant le Congrs amricain. Facebook a rejet linvitation  comparatre devant le prtendu  grand comit international  du 27 novembre, arguant quil ntait pas possible pour Zuckerberg de comparatre devant tous les parlements.

Collins affirme que la pression monte, des homologues australiens, argentins et irlandais ayant rejoint le grand comit depuis l'invitation de Zuckerberg.

Il a dclar que  cinq parlements vous demandent maintenant de faire ce qu'il convient de faire auprs des 170 millions d'utilisateurs des pays qu'ils reprsentent .

Rappelons quen mai, une commission parlementaire britannique a demand au patron de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, de comparatre devant elle, estimant que ses explications officielles jusquici  ont constamment sous-estim le risque  des fake news et de la violation de la vie prive des utilisateurs.

Mike Schroepfer, directeur technique de Facebook avait alors dj t auditionn par le Comit britannique du numrique, de la culture, des mdias et des sports. Mais estimant insatisfaisantes les rponses apportes par le directeur technique quant aux publicits, la collecte de mtadonnes et l'interfrence des rseaux sociaux dans le monde politique, le comit de rgulation, avec en tte le dput Collins, a adress une lettre  Rebecca Stimson, responsable de la politique publique de Facebook au Royaume-Uni. Il y indiquait souhaiter la prsence de Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook pour plus dclaircissement sur le sujet.


Si les demandes  comparatre envoyes au PDG qui taient jusque-l restes sans suite taient des invitations, cela pourrait prendre lallure dune convocation formelle, avait dclar Collins. Et de continuer en disant que  a vaut la peine de noter que, bien que monsieur Zuckerberg ne relve pas normalement du Parlement britannique, il honorera cette demande la prochaine fois qu'il entrera dans le pays. Nous esprons qu'il rpondra positivement  notre demande, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, le comit dcidera d'mettre une convocation formelle pour qu'il comparaisse lorsqu'il sera prochainement au Royaume-Uni.  

Selon le comit, beaucoup de questions taient restes sans rponse et il est ncessaire que le PDG de Facebook les aborde personnellement. Certaines de ces questions, parmi les plus importantes, sont les suivantes :
Quel est le pourcentage de sites sur Internet sur lesquels Facebook suit les utilisateurs ?Combien de dveloppeurs votre quipe de lutte contre les violations a-t-elle sanctionns entre 2011 et 2014 ?Combien de clics ou de balayages d'cran faut-il pour modifier les paramtres de confidentialit de Facebook sur un smartphone ? Quelles mesures prenez-vous pour rduire le long processus de modification des paramtres de confidentialit ?Quelle est ka proportion d'annonces de campagnes politiques qui sont diffuses sur votre plateforme  l'chelle mondiale ? Avez-vous une estimation approximative base sur les donnes moyennes sur les dpenses de campagne ?Combien d'argent vous tes-vous fait  partir d'annonces frauduleuses ? Lorsque vous dcouvrez qu'elles ont t frauduleuses, retournez-vous l'argent  l'acheteur des publicits ?

Cette invitation tait fixe pour le 24 mai, et la rencontre n'a finalement pas eu lieu.

Le mois pass, le parlement britannique est revenu  la charge. Cette fois, le parlement britannique sest associ au parlement canadien pour tenter de contraindre Mark Zuckerberg  comparatre devant les deux parlements appels  le grand comit international .

Damian Collins, prsident du comit britannique du numrique, de la culture, des mdias et du sport (DCMS), devait travailler avec Bob Zimmer, prsident du Comit permanent de laccs  linformation, de la protection des renseignements personnels et de lthique (SCAIPE), pour tenir laudience sur la dsinformation et les fausses informations. Une lettre conjointe a t adresse au patron de Facebook en guise de convocation et pour prciser le cadre de rencontre voulue. 

Dans cette lettre, les prsidents des deux comits se sont dit dus que Zuckerberg ait refus de comparatre jusque-l devant les deux parlements.  Aucune audience de ce type na jamais eu lieu , ont-ils ajout dans la lettre.  Compte tenu de votre objectif dclar de rparer Facebook et dempcher lutilisation malveillante de la plateforme dans les affaires mondiales et le processus dmocratique, nous aimerions vous donner la possibilit de comparatre  cette audience .  Nous vous appelons  saisir cette occasion historique pour informer les parlementaires des deux cts de lAtlantique et au-del des mesures prises par Facebook pour mettre fin  la dsinformation sur votre plate-forme et protger les donnes des utilisateurs , prcise la note.

Laudience aurait t dirige par le comit britannique au Parlement de Westminster et devait avoir lieu le 27 novembre 2018.

Source : AP News

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Trump annonce que son administration pourrait envisager des procdures antitrust contre Amazon, Facebook et Google lors d'un entretien
 ::fleche::  Des pirates mettent les messages privs de plus de 80 000 comptes Facebook en vente aprs avoir fait usage d'extensions malicieuses
 ::fleche::  Tim Berners-Lee estime  son tour que le dmantlement des socits comme Facebook et Google, devrait tre envisag face  leur ultra-domination
 ::fleche::  Facebook annonce une suite open source de composants du noyau Linux et d'outils pour rsoudre de nombreux problmes de production

----------


## herr_wann

Une petite astreinte d'un million de dollars par jour l'inciterait probablement  se plier aux demandes des Etats concerns, ou mieux, blocage de tous les sites du groupe en Grande Betagne jusqu' ce qu'il se prsente devant le Parlement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Une petite astreinte d'un million de dollars par jour l'inciterait probablement  se plier aux demandes des Etats concerns


D'un ct, l o il n'a pas tord, c'est qu'il ne va pas se pointer dans chacun des 194 pays pour rpondre aux questions. Il faut faire un truc global (comme cela commence d'tre fait comme indique dans l'article), et qu'on lui pose toutes les questions d'un coup.





> ou mieux, blocage de tous les sites du groupe en Grande Betagne jusqu' ce qu'il se prsente devant le Parlement


Aucun pays ne serait assez btes pour faire cela. Entre les grognes des millions d'utilisateurs (qui pour la trs grosse majorit se moquent de toutes ces histoires), et le manque  gagner financier, ils se tirerait eux-mmes une balle dans le pieds pour les lections suivantes. ^^

----------


## fredinkan

> D'un ct, l o il n'a pas tord, c'est qu'il ne va pas se pointer dans chacun des 194 pays pour rpondre aux questions. Il faut faire un truc global (comme cela commence d'tre fait comme indique dans l'article), et qu'on lui pose toutes les questions d'un coup.


Oui et non je trouve...
Chaque pays ayant relev ces problme doit pouvoir convoquer les responsables ( minima un reprsentant local) du groupe. C'est ce qui se passe dans l'indistrie. C'est une des raisons qui fait que ce genre de socits ont des siges locaux...





> Aucun pays ne serait assez btes pour faire cela. Entre les grognes des millions d'utilisateurs (qui pour la trs grosse majorit se moquent de toutes ces histoires), et le manque  gagner financier, ils se tirerait eux-mmes une balle dans le pieds pour les lections suivantes. ^^


Je suis pas sur que les pays y perdraient financirement.
Les politiques, c'est une autre histoire, mais tu peux t'arranger pour le faire en fin de mandat sans possibilits de te reprsenter  ::):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui et non je trouve...
> Chaque pays ayant relev ces problme doit pouvoir convoquer les responsables ( minima un reprsentant local) du groupe. C'est ce qui se passe dans l'indistrie. C'est une des raisons qui fait que ce genre de socits ont des siges locaux...


Oui enfin, vu que les problmes relevs (enfin rvls par une autre boite plutt que relevs par les concerns d'ailleurs) sont les mmes partout, et qu'au final, les questions vont tre les mmes, autant faire un tir group.

Surtout que l, les parlements en question, ne veulent pas d'un reprsentant local (qui pourrait effectivement tre plus plausible niveau ralisation de la demande), mais absolument Zuckerberg. Perso, je comprends qu'il ait autre chose  faire que de faire 20 fois le tour du monde pour rpondre aux 10 mmes questions. 

Je pense que si il pouvait envoyer un reprsentant, il n'y aurait aucun souci pour rpondre  ces demandes. Ils ont dj eu le directeur technique, qui doit quand mme connaitre le fonctionnement du bousin au moins autant que Zuckerberg, mais ils n'ont pas jug les rponses satisfaisantes (aprs est-ce qu'ils ne les ont pas trouv satisfaisantes car effectivement il est rest vasif, ou parce qu'il n'a pas rpondu ce que le parlement britannique voulait entendre exactement, je n'en sais rien). Mais il n'y a rien qui prouve qu'ils trouveront les rponses de Zuckerberg plus satisfaisantes de toutes faons.





> Je suis pas sur que les pays y perdraient financirement.


Forcment un minimum, Facebook et ses filiales gnre de l'argent dans ces pays, et malgr les montages financiers et/ou la prsence du sige social dans des pays  faible imposition, certains pays perdraient quelques millions d'impts. 

Ce pourrait mme entraner des problmes entre pays, je m'explique avec un exemple dont je ne connais pas la possible exactitude :

admettons que Facebook (sans parler des filiales pour simplifier), paie ses impts en Irlande pour ses gains au sein de l'UE, si le R-U, l'Allemagne et la France bloque tout, Facebook va gnrer moins de revenus, et donc payer moins d'impts en Irlande. Du coup, il y a quand mme une chance que l'Irlande se tourne vers les pays qui bloquent Facebook, pour leur dire "vous tes gentils les cocos, mais qui va payer la diffrence ?" ^^ 





> Les politiques, c'est une autre histoire, mais tu peux t'arranger pour le faire en fin de mandat sans possibilits de te reprsenter


Si c'est dcid par le gouvernement actuel peut-tre, si a vient du parlement qui est constitu de tous les partis, a ferait un paquet de mec qui ne pourrait plus se reprsenter, et je doute qu'ils veuillent tous se suicider politiquement.  ::): 


Aprs sur le fond, je suis tout  fait d'accord que Facebook doit apporter des rponses, je dis juste qu'exiger absolument la prsence de Zuckerberg, devant tous les parlements de tous les pays qui veulent lui poser 3 questions, c'est peut-tre un poil exagr (sans parler de l'impact cologique de tous ces dplacements, mais bon, l'cologie, c'est quand a les arrangent, le CO2, ils n'en ont rien  faire pour le coup...).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que les pays pourraient parfaitement couper le service si une entreprise refusait de se prsenter, aprs, comme dit prcdement, il devraient se contenter d'une rprsentant lgitime et non du CEO.

En cas de manquement aux rponses, une demande legislative pourraient etre adress a facebook avec astreinte tant que certaines rponses n'ont pas t apportes.

Pour les taxes, ne nous voilons pas la face, facebook a plus a perdre qu'un pays. En terme d'image par exemple.


Aprs, j'y vois une preuve de plus que l'union fait la force. Les britanique ont vite ralis que tous seuls ils n'avaient pas assez de pouvoir. Ils essayent la carte du commonweath.
Je ne serait pas tonn que l'UE convoque marc aussi... mais qu'elle obtienne un rendez-vous.Le plus gros march mondial, la premire puissance economique, ca se respecte un peu plus.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Facebook ne compte pas payer l'amende de 565 000  que lui a inflig l'ICO*
*pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica*

L'ICO (Information Commissioner's Office), un organisme britannique charg de promouvoir l'accs aux informations officielles et de protger les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs, aprs avoir men une enqute sur lutilisation des donnes des utilisateurs  des fins politiques, avait annonc en juillet dernier son intention dinfliger une amende de 500 000 livres (565 000 euros)  Facebook pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes  la suite du scandale Cambridge Analytica. Cet avis a t concrtis. En octobre dernier, l'ICO a effectivement inflig une amende de 565 000 dollars  Facebook pour srieuses entorses  la loi de protection des donnes personnelles. 

Que reproche concrtement l'ICO  Facebook ? Facebook est accus de ngligence et de mauvaise transparence. Pour Mme Elizabeth Denham, La Commissaire  l'Information  Facebook a chou  suffisamment protger la vie prive de ces utilisateurs avant, pendant et aprs le processus du traitement illicite de ses donnes. Une entreprise de cette taille et avec cette expertise aurait d mieux s'informer et aurais d mieux faire . Pour tayer ces accusations l'ICO, se base sur son enqute qui a rvl qu'entre 2007 et 2014, Facebook a permis que les dveloppeurs d'application aient accs aux informations personnelles de ses utilisateurs sans leur consentement clair et clair. 


Ces dveloppeurs peuvent mme avoir accs aux informations des utilisateurs qui nont pas install leurs applications en passant par leurs amis qui ont install leurs applications. Il est aussi reproch  Facebook sa ngligence qui a conduit au scandale Cambridge Analytica. Qu'il vous souvienne qu'il a t rvl en dcembre 2015 que le Dr Aleksandr Kogan (un dveloppeur) et sa compagnie GSR qui ont russi  recueillir les donnes Facebook de prs de 87 millions de personnes dans le monde  leur insu, ont permis  des groupes tels que Cambridge Analytica et SCL groupe d'avoir accs  ces informations qui ont t utilis  des fins politiques. 

Cependant, Facebook ne compte pas payer cette amende. Le rseau social affirme que, puisque le rgulateur n'a trouv aucune preuve que les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs britanniques aient t partages de manire inapproprie, la pnalit de 500 000  tait injustifie. Le gant amricain estime que cette sanction  remet en cause certains des principes de base sur la manire dont les personnes devraient tre autorises  partager des informations en ligne . Facebook a dclar que sa contestation de lamende ne signifiait pas quil avait commis des erreurs dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica, mais quil avait la possibilit de dfendre ce quil considrait comme une question de principe devant les tribunaux.

 Nous avions dj exprim notre souhait de faire plus pour enquter sur les allgations concernant Cambridge Analytica en 2015. Nous avons apport des modifications majeures  notre plateforme  l'poque et avons galement considrablement restreint l'information  laquelle les dveloppeurs d'applications peuvent accder. Et nous tudions toutes les applications historiques qui avaient accs  de grandes quantits d'informations avant la modification des rgles de confidentialit de notre plateforme en 2014 , a dclar Anna Benckert, avocate gnrale adjointe de Facebook en Europe. 

 L'enqute de l'ICO a pour origine des proccupations selon lesquelles Cambridge Analytica aurait pu avoir une incidence sur les donnes des citoyens britanniques. Mais ils ont maintenant confirm qu'ils n'avaient trouv aucune preuve suggrant que les informations concernant les utilisateurs de Facebook au Royaume-Uni avaient t partages par Dr. Kogan avec Cambridge Analytica, ou utilis par ses affilis lors du rfrendum sur le Brexit , a dclar Benckert.  Par consquent, l'essentiel de l'argumentation de l'ICO ne concerne plus les vnements impliquant Cambridge Analytica. Au lieu de cela, leur raisonnement remet en cause certains des principes de base sur la manire dont les personnes devraient tre autorises  partager des informations en ligne, avec des implications qui vont bien au-del de Facebook, raison pour laquelle nous avons choisi de faire appel , a expliqu Benckert

Toutefois Rachel Coldicutt, directrice gnrale de Doteveryone, un groupe de rflexion indpendant qui examine en quoi la technologie transforme la socit, a dclar que Facebook avait la responsabilit de protger en permanence les donnes de tous les utilisateurs.  Que ces donnes aient ou non t utilises pour influencer l'issue du rfrendum est un fiasco - et franchement, Facebook devraient payer l'amende et se concentrer pour avoir l'air d'une entreprise mature et digne de confiance , a-t-elle dclar. Un porte-parole de l'ICO reconnait que Facebook a le droit de faire appel de la dcision devant le tribunal de premire instance. Cependant,  le tribunal ne nous a pas encore notifi qu'un appel avait t reu , dit-il.

*Sources :*  The Guardian, BBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica elle s'lve  500 000 

 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige  Facebook une amende de 645 000 $ US pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica, une somme qu'il gagne en quelques minutes

 ::fleche::  Facebook : Les actionnaires influents s'associent pour rvoquer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident, afin d'amliorer la surveillance du rseau social

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le Parlement britannique a saisi des documents internes de Facebook*
*Dans le cadre de l'enqute sur le scandale des donnes de Cambridge Analytica*

Un cache de documents internes de Facebook qui contiendrait des rvlations sur les dcisions de Fcabook concernant le contrle des donnes et de vie prive ayant conduit au scandale Cambridge Analytica est tomb entre les mains du Parlement britannique suite  une procdure exceptionnelle, en utilisant les pouvoirs lgaux du parlement pour contraindre un dveloppeur d'applications qui les dtenait  les remettre.

En effet, le gant des rseaux sociaux est impliqu depuis mars 2018 dans une affaire datteinte  la vie prive dite scandale Cambridge Analytica qui a occasionn la violation des donnes personnelles de plus de 87 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook. Cette affaire a conduit le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg,  tmoigner devant le Congrs amricain ainsi que devant le Parlement europen. Mais Zuckerberg a rejet jusquici linvitation du Parlement britannique  venir tmoigner de son implication dans la violation massive de donnes des utilisateurs de son rseau social.

Dabord en mai o le PGD de Facebook  dcliner linvitation du comit de rgulation de laffaire fausses informations du Parlement britannique dirig par le dput Collins et ensuite en novembre o Facebook a encore une fois refus de se prsenter devant le  grand comit international  compos des parlements britannique et canadien, arguant quil ntait pas possible pour Zuckerberg de comparatre devant tous les parlements. Toute fois, Mike Schroepfer, directeur technique de Facebook a dj t auditionn par le Comit britannique du numrique, de la culture, des mdias et des sports (DCMS) qui a estim que les rponses apportes par Schroepfer concernant les publicits, la collecte de mtadonnes et l'interfrence des rseaux sociaux dans le monde politique taient  insatisfaisantes. 

Cependant, le Parlement britannique ne renonce pas  laffaire. Selon The Guardian, pour avoir des rponses  ses questions, le parlement a du recourir  ses pouvoirs lgaux pour entrer en possession des documents internes sur Facebook aprs lchec de la voie dinvitation  tmoigner ignore par Facebook  maintes reprises. Le cache de documents en possession de Ted Kramer, fondateur de la socit amricaine de logiciels, Six4Three, contiendrait dimportants claircissements sur les dcisions du rseau social relatives  son implication dans le contrle des donnes et de vie prive ayant conduit au scandale Cambridge Analytica, y compris des changes de courriels confidentiels entre les cadres suprieurs et une correspondance avec Zuckerberg.


Selon The Guardian, le parlement a profit de la prsence du patron de Six4Three  Londres lors dun voyage daffaires pour intercepter les documents. Dans une procdure rare, Damian Collins, prsident du comit de slection culture, mdias et sport a contraint le dveloppeur de logiciel  remettre les documents, en envoyant un sergent d'armes du parlement  l'htel de l'homme d'affaires o un dernier avertissement lui a t donn ainsi quun dlai de deux heures pour se conformer  l'ordre du parlement. Mais ceci na pas entam la dtermination du fondateur  ne pas librer les documents. Selon The Guardian, il a fallu ensuite que Ted Kramer soit conduit au Parlement o il a t averti qu'il risquait des amendes et une peine d'emprisonnement si les documents n'taient pas remis.

 Nous sommes en territoire inconnu , a dclar Collins, le dput en tte du comit de rgulation du parlement concernant laffaire des fausses actualits.  Il sagit dun geste sans prcdent, mais cest une situation sans prcdent. Nous n'avons pas russi  obtenir de rponses de Facebook et nous pensons que les documents contiennent des informations extrmement intressantes pour le public. , a-t-il ajout.

En effet, depuis plusieurs mois, Facebook et son PDG esquivent les demandes de tmoignage du Parlement britannique. Loccasion ne pouvait donc pas tre plus belle pour les dputs en charges de laffaire fausses actualits et vie prive impliquant le gant des rseaux sociaux. Selon le dput Collins, les rponses insatisfaisantes de Mike Schroepfer adresses au DCMS et la rticence  tmoigner, avait oblig les dputs  user dune procdure exceptionnelle pour collecter des informations sur les oprations de Facebook.  Nous avons des questions trs srieuses pour Facebook. Cela nous a induits en erreur  propos de la participation russe sur la plateforme. Et il n'a pas rpondu  nos questions sur qui savait quoi,  propos du scandale Cambridge Analytica , a-t-il dclar.

Six4Three est impliqu dans une action en justice contre Facebook aux tats-Unis, o les documents ont t obtenus par le biais de mcanismes lgaux. En effet, la startup d'apprentissage automatique de Ted Kramer, base aux tats-Unis, a dvelopp une  application pour Facebook que le rseau social a ferme aprs une modification des conditions de service.  Six4Three a poursuivi Facebook en justice et obtenu une mine de documents internes  Facebook au cours de la procdure.  Nous avons suivi cette affaire judiciaire aux tats-Unis et nous pensions que ces documents contenaient des rponses  certaines des questions que nous recherchions au sujet de lutilisation des donnes, en particulier par les dveloppeurs externes. 

Selon Six4Three, Facebook, bien que conscient des implications de sa politique de confidentialit, crait intentionnellement des brches dont celle qua exploite le cabinet Cambridge Analytica pour collecter illgalement des donnes personnelles, a rapport The Guardian. Mais, un porte-parole de Facebook a dclar que les  revendications de Six4Three ne sont pas fondes et que nous continuerons  nous dfendre vigoureusement .   

Toute fois, les documents en possession des dputs britanniques ne peuvent pas tre partags ni rendus publics. Facebook a dclar  cet effet que :  Les documents obtenus par le comit DCMS sont soumis  une ordonnance de protection de la Cour suprieure de San Mateo limitant leur divulgation. Nous avons demand au comit du DCMS de sabstenir de les examiner et de les renvoyer  un conseil ou  Facebook. Nous n'avons pas d'autres commentaires. 

*Source :* The Guardian

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Fake news : Zuckerberg rejette sa demande de comparution devant le parlement britannique, Facebook donne une explication
 ::fleche::  Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique, et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg comparat devant le Parlement europen, voici l'essentiel de l'audience
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : le Parlement europen demande un audit complet de Facebook et d'autres rseaux, mais pourra-t-il parvenir  ses fins ?
 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK, un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Facebook craindrait que les dputs britanniques aient accs aux documents saisis*
*Dans le cadre  de lenqute sur la violation de la vie prive*

La gestion du scandale de donnes prives de Cambridge Analytica a abord une nouvelle tape dans son volution. Le rglement de laffaire consistait au dpart dans la guerre des mots entre Facebook et lensemble des parties accusatrices qui se contentait denquter sur laffaire, dinviter Facebook  tmoigner de son implication dans la violation des donnes personnelles ayant fait plus de 87 millions de victimes et daccuser Facebook sur son incapacit  protger les donnes des utilisateurs. Aprs avoir tmoign devant le Congrs amricain et le Parlement europen, le rseau social a rejet,  plusieurs reprises, linvitation du Parlement britannique, arguant que Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de la socit ne pouvait pas rpondre  linvitation de tous les parlements.

Cependant, l'ICO (Information Commissioner's Office), un organisme britannique charg de promouvoir l'accs aux informations officielles et de protger les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs,  la suite de son enqute sur le scandale Cambridge Analytica, a inflig une amende de  500 000 livres (565 000 euros)  Facebook, en octobre dernier, pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes. Mais, selon Facebook, le rgulateur britannique na trouv aucune preuve que les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs britanniques aient t partages de manire inapproprie qui pouvait justifier cette amende. Toute fois, les rapports de force seraient en train de changer. 

Nous avons relay hier une information de The Guardian selon laquelle le Parlement britannique avait saisi des documents internes de Facebook, dans le cadre de l'enqute sur le scandale des donnes de Cambridge Analytica. Facebook serait en train de craindre que les dputs britanniques aient accs   des informations importantes  sur les politiques de Facebook  prsentant un grand intrt pour le public  contenues dans ces documents.

En effet, The Guardian avait rapport que le Parlement britannique a profit dun voyage daffaire  Londres du patron de Six4Three, une startup de dveloppement de logiciel pour saisir une importante mmoire cache contenant des documents prjudiciables au gant des rseaux sociaux qui comprendraient des rvlations sur les dcisions de Fecabook concernant le contrle de confidentialit et de vie prive ayant conduit au scandale Cambridge Analytica. Cette prise a t rendue possible grce  des pouvoirs parlementaires rarement utiliss. En effet, lhomme daffaire a reu un avertissement parlementaire par le biais dun sergent d'armes envoy  son htel et a ensuite t conduit au parlement et averti qu'il risquait des amendes et une peine d'emprisonnement si les documents n'taient pas remis, selon The Guardian. 


Six4Three dtenait ces documents de Facebook grce une action en justice aux tats-Unis contre la socit o les documents ont t obtenus de faon lgale. La socit de dveloppement de logiciel avait t encourage par le rseau social  investir  250 000 USD  dans une application qui permettait aux utilisateurs de trouver les photos des amis de leurs amis en bikini lorsque la politique des API Facebook permettait encore de siphonner les donnes des utilisateurs et celles de leurs amis sur le rseau social.

Six4Three allgue que Facebook a dsactiv son application et dautres applications similaires en 2014 et 2015 causant du tort aux dveloppeurs, lorsque les utilisateurs avaient commenc  sinquiter de la politique dutilisation des donnes du rseau social, alors que Facebook avait promis que les logiciels resteraient encore longtemps en exploitation. Cependant, Facebook a trouv que les affirmations de la startup taient  totalement injustifies .

Toute fois, les responsables du rseau social craignaient que les dputs dcouvrent le contenu des documents dsormais en leur possession. Dans un courrier adress  Damian Collins, prsident du comit DCMS (Commons Digital, Culture, Media and Sport) et publi sur Twitter, Richard Allen, le vice-prsident des politiques publiques de Facebook a dclar que l'affaire de Six4Three contre Facebook tait  totalement dnue de fondement  et ne devait pas tre prise pour  une valeur nominale .  Nous esprons que vous voudrez rflchir sur le fond de la plainte ... L'affaire porte par Six4Three est un dfi aux efforts que nous dployons pour limiter l'accs aux donnes par les applications en 2014/2015. , a-t-il ajout, selon BBC.


Facebook a dclar suite  la saisie des documents que  Les documents obtenus par le comit DCMS sont soumis  une ordonnance de protection de la Cour suprieure de San Mateo limitant leur divulgation. .  Nous avons demand au comit du DCMS de s'abstenir de les examiner et de les renvoyer  un conseil ou  Facebook . 

Selon BBC, le dput Damian Collins a rpondu  Facebook et a fait remarqu que la Chambre des communes du parlement avait le pouvoir de saisir des documents relevant de la comptence du Royaume-Uni et qu'un comit de cette Chambre pouvait divulguer ces documents sous privilge parlementaire.


Dans le courrier publi galement sur Twitter, Damian Collins a crit que  L'intrt du comit pour les documents que nous avons demands est li  leur pertinence pour notre enqute en cours sur la dsinformation et les fausses nouvelles. Comme vous le savez, nous avons pos de nombreuses questions  Facebook sur ses politiques en matire de partage de donnes utilisateur avec les dveloppeurs, sur la manire dont elles ont t appliques et sur la manire dont la socit identifie l'activit de mauvais acteurs. Nous pensons que les documents que nous avons commands  Six4Three pourraient contenir des informations importantes  ce sujet, qui prsentent un grand intrt pour le public. 

 Nous souhaitons galement savoir si les politiques de Facebook, telles qu'exprimes dans ces documents, concordent avec les dclarations publiques de la socit sur les mmes questions. , a-t-il ajout.

Le contenu des documents saisis pourrait avoir t divulgu ce mardi lors dune audience du comit du DCMS au cours de laquelle M. Allen devrait comparatre. Et si les allgations de Six4Three se confirment, cela voudra dire que Facebook aura t un acteur actif dans la dsinformation en ayant permis  des tiers d'accder massivement aux donnes utilisateur et aux acteurs malveillants de propager des informations de sources peu crdibles.

*Source :* BBC

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Facebook Watch, le service de vidos  la demande du rseau social se tourne vers les utilisateurs plus gs, pour rendre le service plus pertinent
 ::fleche::  Fake news : Zuckerberg rejette sa demande de comparution devant le parlement britannique, Facebook donne une explication
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : le Parlement europen demande un audit complet de Facebook et d'autres rseaux, mais pourra-t-il parvenir  ses fins ?
 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK, un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle
 ::fleche::  Facebook ne compte pas payer l'amende de 565 000  que lui a inflig l'ICO, pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica

----------


## herr_wann

C'est amusant, il parait qu'il ne faut pas avoir peur des GAFAM quand on n'a rien  cacher mais ils ont visiblement beaucoup de mal  appliquer  eux mmes ce principe de transparence  ::mouarf::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Il y aurait des preuves que Facebook avait t inform de lextraction de donnes par des  entits  russes en 2014*
*Mais il navait pas ragi*  

Il y a du nouveau dans laffaire de violation de donnes et de vie prive de Cambridge Analytica. Laudience du mardi du comit du numrique, de la culture, des mdias et du sport de la Chambre des communes (DCMS) na pas publi le prcieux contenu de la mine dinformations obtenue de Ted Kramer, patron de Six4Three, cependant, le prsident du DCMS na pas manqu, tout de mme, dutiliser le privilge parlementaire pour dcrire quelque peu les dtails des documents scells et soumis  l'ordonnance de protection d'un tribunal californien.

Selon Damian Collins, les documents de Facebook saisis par le Parlement britannique ont rvl qu'un ingnieur de la compagnie avait signal  Facebook que des  entits  russes utilisaient une API Pinterest pour extraire des milliards de points de donnes Facebook chaque jour en 2014. Ces informations ont t rvles lors dun interrogatoire que Buzzfeed News a qualifi denflamm de  Richard Allan, vice-prsident des politiques publiques de Facebook, interrogatoire qui prcde la premire sance du  grand comit international sur la dsinformation et les fausses informations   Londres, a rapport Buzzfeed News.

En effet, le Parlement navait pas pu avoir des rponses  ses nombreuses questions concernant le rle jou par le gant des rseaux sociaux dans laffaire de violation massive de donnes personnelles et des fausses nouvelles puisque Facebook et son PDG Zuckerberg ont brill par leur absence lors des diffrentes invitations  tmoigner. Mais cette situation a chang maintenant, car le parlement dtient depuis la semaine dernire un trsor de documents quil  eu  loccasion dune procdure rare applique au patron dune startup qui a pu amasser ces documents lors dune procdure judiciaire qui lopposait  Facebook, selon The Guardian.


Le rseau social a tent de rejet les accusations de Ted Kramer, qui allgue tre une des victimes de la dsactivation brusque de son application en 2014/2015 alors quelle tait cense avoir de beaux jours devant elle selon lencouragement de Facebook. Facebook a galement voqu que  Les documents obtenus par le comit DCMS sont soumis  une ordonnance de protection de la Cour suprieure de San Mateo limitant leur divulgation.  et que le DCMS devrait sabstenir de lexaminer. Cependant, le mardi, le comit du DCMS a du faire recours  son privilge parlementaire pour donner certains dtails des documents.

Le comit stait runi pour convaincre le fondateur de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, de faire face aux questions relatives  l'utilisation des donnes et aux lections. Mais la chaise du PDG de Facebook est reste vide jusqu la fin de la sance. M. Collins a annonc au cours de laudience que les courriers dchanges entre les responsables de Facebook ne seraient pas partags, cependant Collins a voqu quelques dtails des informations qui, sils savraient exacts, constitueraient un tournant majeur dans la gestion de la crise de donnes et de vie prive impliquant Facebook.  

En effet, Collins a voqu qu En octobre 2014, un ingnieur de Facebook a inform la socit que des entits dotes d'adresses IP russes utilisaient une cl d'API Pinterest pour extraire 3 milliards de points de donnes par jour .  Maintenant, est-ce que cela a t rapport  un organisme externe  l'poque? , a-t-il pos la question  Richard Allan.

Mais en guise de rponse  cette question, le vice-prsident des politiques publiques de Facebook sest focalis sur celui par qui les informations de Facebook sont parvenues entre les mains des dputs,  savoir Six4Three qu'il a qualifi de  plaideur hostile .

 Si j'ai bien compris, une partie partielle d'informations a t obtenue par un plaideur hostile qui cherche  maintes reprises  annuler les mmes modifications visant  restreindre l'accs aux donnes que votre comit et d'autres voudraient voir se produire, , a dclar M. Allan.  Toute information que vous avez vue dans cette mmoire cache de-mails est au mieux partielle, et au pire potentiellement trompeuse. , a rapport Buzzfeed News.

Aprs laudience qui a dur deux heures et demie, M. Allan a envoy  Buzzfeed News une dclaration selon laquelle  Les ingnieurs qui avaient soulev ces proccupations initiales ont ensuite examin la situation et n'ont trouv aucune preuve d'activit russe spcifique .

Le comit du DCMS a runi pour laudience les lgislateurs non seulement du Royaume-Uni, mais aussi du Canada, du Brsil, de la Lettonie, de l'Argentine, de l'Irlande, de Singapour, de la France et de la Belgique afin de discuter des lacunes de Facebook et de la manire dont elle affectait les procdures en vigueur dans ces pays.

*Source :* Buzzfeed News

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Un autre dirigeant de WhatsApp dcide de quitter le navire Facebook ! Il s'agit de Neeraj Arora, directeur commercial de WhatsApp
 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK, un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : le Parlement europen demande un audit complet de Facebook et d'autres rseaux, mais pourra-t-il parvenir  ses fins ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook ne compte pas payer l'amende de 565 000  que lui a inflig l'ICO, pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Facebook Watch, le service de vidos  la demande du rseau social se tourne vers les utilisateurs plus gs, pour rendre le service plus pertinent

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Des documents secrets rvlent que Facebook aurait envisag de facturer laccs aux donnes des utilisateurs,*
*et de fermer cet accs en cas de non-paiement*

Si Facebook pouvait revenir en arrire et changer le cours des choses, une des choses que le rseau social aurait faite  coup sr aurait t dviter toute relation commerciale ou non avec le chercheur Dr Aleksandr Kogan. En effet, tous ces malheurs ont commenc lorsque le rseau social a commenc  partager ses donnes avec le Dr Aleksandr Kogan. Ce dernier a rcolt les donnes denviron 87 millions dutilisateurs et les a vendues  lentreprise de conseil Cambridge Analytica qui les aurait utilises pour influencer les opinions politiques des utilisateurs lors de la campagne prsidentielle de 2016 afin de contribuer  faire gagner Donald Trump, le prsident actuel amricain. En outre, il est allgu que ces donnes auraient galement t utilises pour manipuler les opinions afin de contribuer  faire passer le  oui  dans les lections du Brexit. Depuis la parution de cette affaire au grand public, le rseau social est en proie  de nombreuses affaires judiciaires aussi bien aux tats-Unis quau Royaume-Uni pour ne citer que ces pays.

 
Rcemment, les parlements britannique et canadien se sont associs pour former ce quils ont appel  le grand comit international  (une fdration des deux parlements) afin de faire comparatre le PDG de Facebook devant ce parlement pour avoir des explications sur ce scandale ainsi que la gestion des fausses informations par la plateforme sociale. Toutefois, malgr cette association de ces deux parlements qui ont t rejoints par leurs homologues australiens, argentins et irlandais, franais, lettons, brsiliens et singapouriens, Mark Zuckerberg a oppos un refus  linvitation de ce comit international en soulignant quil ntait pas possible pour Zuckerberg de comparatre devant tous les parlements.

Il convient de prciser que cette demande de comparution devant le parlement britannique nest pas la premire en la matire. En mai dernier, ce parlement a invit le patron de Facebook  comparatre devant ses dputs, mais ce dernier a dclin linvitation. En retour, Mike Schroepfer, directeur technique de Facebook a t envoy, mais de nombreuses questions sont restes sans rponses. Aussi, les dputs britanniques souhaitent-ils toujours entendre Mark Zuckerberg en personne.

Dtermin dans sa qute dobtenir des rponses de la part de Facebook bon gr mal gr, le parlement britannique a profit dun voyage daffaires  Londres du patron de Six4Three, une startup de dveloppement de logiciels, pour saisir une importante mmoire cache contenant des documents prjudiciables au gant des rseaux sociaux et qui comprendraient des rvlations sur les dcisions de Facebook concernant le contrle de confidentialit et de vie prive ayant conduit au scandale Cambridge Analytica. 

Six4Three dtient ces documents obtenus de Facebook grce une action en justice actuellement en cours aux tats-Unis. La socit de dveloppement de logiciels aurait t encourage par le rseau social  investir  250 000 USD  dans une application qui permettait aux utilisateurs de trouver les photos des amis de leurs amis en bikini lorsque la politique des API Graph de Facebook permettait encore de siphonner les donnes des utilisateurs et celles de leurs amis sur le rseau social.

En 2014, Facebook a modifi le mode de fonctionnement de lAPI Graph pour le rendre moins ouvert aux entreprises, et en juin 2015, le rseau social a restreint et supprim tout accs  cette API. Depuis la restriction de laccs  cette API, Six4Three, nayant plus accs  cette API, a port plainte contre Facebook pour violation de contrat. Laffaire, qui a dabord t dpose devant la Cour suprieure du comt de San Mateo, a t renvoye devant un tribunal fdral  San Francisco.

 
Alors que cette affaire bat encore son plein  la suite de la rcente saisie des documents de Six4Three par le parlement britannique, le quotidien national amricain, The Wall Street Journal, rapporte quil a galement eu accs  certaines pages des documents dtenus par Six4Three et galement possds par le parlement britannique depuis peu. Aprs examen des emails contenus dans la mmoire cache, The Wall Street Journal avance que Facebook envisageait de facturer aux entreprises un accs continu aux donnes des utilisateurs. Dans ce document, le quotidien souligne que les dirigeants de Facebook parlaient dencourager les annonceurs  dpenser davantage en change dinformations de profil sur les utilisateurs de Facebook. De mme, un document interne examin par le quotidien amricain mettrait en vidence le fait quun employ non identifi de Facebook a suggr de fermer laccs aux donnes  en une seule fois  toutes les applications qui ne dpensent pas au moins 250 000 dollars par an pour maintenir laccs aux donnes .

Il faut prciser que les emails en question datent de la priode partant de 2012  2014. Si ces faits rapports sont avrs, cela montre comment le rseau social comptait rentabiliser les donnes en sa possession aprs son introduction en bourse en 2012. Mais lors de son tmoignage devant le Congrs en avril dernier, le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a dclar :  Je ne peux pas tre plus clair sur ce sujet. Nous ne vendons pas de donnes, ce nest pas ainsi que fonctionne la publicit . Konstantinos Papamiltiadis, directeur des plateformes et des programmes de dveloppement de Facebook, est all dans le mme sens que son patron en dclarant que  Facebook na jamais vendu les donnes de qui que ce soit .  Nos API ont toujours t gratuites et nous navons jamais demand aux dveloppeurs de payer pour les utiliser, que ce soit directement ou en achetant de la publicit .

Toutefois, dans un document de 18 pages dpos en 2017 par David Godkin, avocat de Six4Three, lentreprise quil dfend dnonait les accords privilgis avec certaines entreprises au dtriment dautres. Dans certaines parties expurges du document, il aurait t mentionn que  _dans chacun de ces cas, Facebook semble fonder sa dcision daccorder ou de refuser  ces socits un avantage concurrentiel dloyal en raison de sa capacit  obtenir un paiement ou toute autre contrepartie valable_ . Et dans une note de bas de page, il est stipul que  _les acheteurs qui ne respecteraient pas les exigences minimales arbitraires dfinies par Facebook ont ​​t exclus du march, comme ce fut le cas pour la demanderesse, car elle ne pouvait pas se permettre de dpenser 250 000 dollars par an en dpenses publicitaires non lies avec Facebook. Le budget annuel de publicit du demandeur tait bien infrieur  ce minimum arbitraire_ .

 la suite de la divulgation de ces informations, Facebook aurait dclar que les conversations incluses dans les emails remontaient  des annes auparavant et que la socit avait finalement dcid de ne pas facturer laccs aux donnes des utilisateurs. 

Source : Business Insider, The Sun, Document dpos par lavocat de Six4Three

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Facebook pourrait-il avoir contraint des entreprises  payer pour accder aux donnes des utilisateurs ? 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Facebook a  un moment de son histoire song  commercialiser les donnes collectes ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica elle slve  500 000 
 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige  Facebook une amende de 645 000 $ US pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica, une somme quil gagne en quelques minutes
 ::fleche::  Facebook : Les actionnaires influents sassocient pour rvoquer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident, afin damliorer la surveillance du rseau social
 ::fleche::  Un autre dirigeant de WhatsApp dcide de quitter le navire Facebook ! Il sagit de Neeraj Arora, directeur commercial de WhatsApp
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : le Parlement europen demande un audit complet de Facebook et dautres rseaux, mais pourra-t-il parvenir  ses fins ?

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Cambridge Analytica aurait utilis le got de mode pour identifier les lecteurs de droite*
*Afin d'aider  Steve Bannon  renforcer son insurrection* 

Les choses sacclrent dans laffaire de violation massive de donnes de plus de 87 millions dutilisateurs  des fins lectorales par le cabinet Cambridge Analytica et impliquant Facebook. Depuis la saisie dune importante mmoire cache contenant des documents prjudiciables au gant des rseaux sociaux par le Parlement britannique, les carottes semblent tre cuites pour Facebook qui rejetait depuis mars les accusations portes  son encontre par les utilisateurs, les organisations de dfense des droits humains ainsi que des parlements de plusieurs pays. 

En effet, le rseau social fait lobjet de plusieurs invitations depuis lors par des tribunaux afin de tmoigner du rle jou dans la collecte des donnes utilisateur et leur utilisation pour influencer les opinions politiques des utilisateurs, non seulement, lors de la campagne prsidentielle de 2016 en faveur de lactuel prsident des Etats-Unis, mais galement, pour manipuler les opinions afin de contribuer  faire passer le  oui  dans les lections du Brexit. Facebook sest toujours dfendu de navoir jamais vendu de donnes  qui que ce soit :  Je ne peux pas tre plus clair sur ce sujet. Nous ne vendons pas de donnes, ce nest pas ainsi que fonctionne la publicit , a dclar Mark Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain.

Cependant, depuis la saisie de documents importants qui contiendraient des rvlations sur les dcisions de Facebook concernant le contrle de confidentialit et de vie prive ayant conduit au scandale Cambridge Analytica, ltau se serre peu  peu contre le gant des rseaux sociaux. Toute fois, Facebook soutient que les conversations incluses dans les emails contenus dans les documents dtenus par le patron de Six4Three remonteraient  des annes auparavant et que la socit avait finalement dcid de ne pas facturer laccs aux donnes des utilisateurs. En effet, The Wall Street Journal a rapport au cours de la semaine dernire quil a eu accs  certaines pages des documents obtenus par le Parlement britannique de Six4Three. Selon le quotidien, lexamen des emails contenus dans les pages de la mmoire cache dont il a eu accs, rvle que Facebook envisageait de facturer aux entreprises un accs continu aux donnes des utilisateurs.

Un autre type de donnes sur les utilisateurs, qui auraient servi galement  les catgoriser afin de les cibler avec des informations au cours de la priode lectorale 2016 aux Etats-Unis, a t rvl le jeudi dernier par Christopher Wylie, lancien directeur de recherche  Cambridge Analytica qui avait lanc lalerte de violation massive des donnes par le cabinet, selon The News York Times.




En effet, Christopher Wylie, qui a aid  fonder Cambridge Analytica, le cabinet de profilage d'lecteurs, a rvl lors d'une confrence en Grande-Bretagne organise par le site Web de l'industrie de la mode, The Business of Fashion, que les prfrences vestimentaires avaient t essentiellement utilises par Cambridge Analytica, pour identifier les lecteurs de droite, selon the News York Times.  Les donnes de mode ont t utilises pour crer des modles d'IA afin d'aider Steve Bannon  renforcer son insurrection et  construire the alt-right , a-t-il dclar. Selon ses dclarations, le cabinet dont l'activit consistait  crer et  vendre des profils d'lecteur  partir de donnes Facebook, aurait eu recours  lintelligence artificielle pour former un modle qui aurait aid la droite dans sa campagne lectorale.

Selon M. Wylie, les prfrences en matire de vtements et de musique seraient utilises comme les principaux indicateurs de la tendance politique, a-t-il dclar. Le chercheur a mentionn,  titre dexemple, que les marques Wrangler et L.L. seraient notamment utilises par Cambridge Analytica pour identifier les conservateurs, tandis Kenzo conu par le duo Humberto Leon et Carol Lim, par ailleurs, derrire la crmonie d'ouverture de lvnement, faisait rfrence aux libraux.  Les marques de mode sont vraiment utiles dans la production d'algorithmes pour savoir comment les gens pensent et ce qu'ils ressentent , a dclar M. Wylie.

Par ailleurs, selon The News York Times, utiliser les habitudes vestimentaires des personnes pour valuer leurs systmes de valeurs, leurs priorits et leurs objectifs fait partie de la vie professionnelle depuis des lustres. Selon le quotidien, le cabinet de profilage dlecteurs na fait quexploiter une tactique quil a adapte  un algorithme en utilisant des profils de 50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook sans aucune permission. 

Par ailleurs, le penchant vestimentaire nest que lun des lments de mode utilis pour dterminer les sensibilits dun lecteur, a crit le quotidien. David Stillwell, directeur adjoint du Psychometrics Center de l'Universit de Cambridge, o Aleksandr Kogan, qui a dvelopp lapplication qui a permis au cabinet Cambridge Analytica de collecter des donnes des utilisateurs de Facebook, a compar lutilisation du profil vestimentaire  une tude montrant que la possession d'une voiture peut tre corrle aux prfrences de vote politique dans certaines rgions.  La prdominance des hybrides dans une rgion signifiant un vote  majorit dmocrate et l'inverse tant vrai en ce qui concerne les camionnettes.  Le raisonnement est essentiellement le mme , a-t-il dclar.  Diffrentes personnes choisissent des vtements diffrents et cela correspond  leur politique. 

 Il s'agit avant tout de savoir qui est votre base de soutien , a dclar le marchal Cohen, analyste en chef du secteur de mode  NPD Group et auteur de  Pourquoi les clients font-ils ce qu'ils font , dans une interview accorde lors de la campagne de 2016.  Comment vivent-ils ? Quels sont leurs points de dclenchement ? Quels mots rsonnent avec eux ? Cela vaut son pesant d'or, sur la scne politique, tout comme celle des consommateurs. Nous appelons cela le profilage dmographique, parce que le profilage des lecteurs sonne comme un gros mot, mais cest ce quil est. 

Selon le quotidien, Cambridge Analytica na fait quune application dune pratique danalyse de donnes qui existe dj et cela ne devrait tonner personne. Cependant, les donnes ont t utilises sans consentement des utilisateurs de Facebook, ce qui vaut au rseau social depuis cette anne des critiques dincapacit  pouvoir protger les donnes des utilisateurs. Lors de son intervention pendant la confrence de lindustrie de la mode, Christopher Wylie sest galement insurg contre lnorme pouvoir du gant des rseaux sociaux.

Selon lui, Facebook nuit  la socit par ses pratiques de catgorisation des personnes en fonction de leurs prfrences culturelles. Il a par ailleurs attir lattention des personnes prsentes  tre conscientes des rcits intgrs  leur image de marque.

Cependant, la plupart des acheteurs Instagram et des preneurs de selfie sont plutt proccups par le vol de cartes de crdit que d'tre victimes de messages politiques cibls et subtiles. Toute fois, la plupart des utilisateurs des rseaux sociaux sattendent dsormais  ce que leur moindre trace culturelle laisse en ligne soit utilise par les marques.

*Source :* The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un autre dirigeant de WhatsApp dcide de quitter le navire Facebook ! Il s'agit de Neeraj Arora, Directeur commercial de WhatsApp
 ::fleche::  Dmission de Zuckerberg du poste de PCA Facebook :  Ce n'est pas dans mes plans , le fondateur s'exprime dans un entretien avec CNN
 ::fleche::  LinkedIn s'est servi de 18 millions d'adresses mail de non-membres,  des fins de publicits cibles sur Facebook
 ::fleche::  Aprs LinkedIn, la Russie menace de bannir Facebook, si l'entreprise refuse de stocker les donnes des utilisateurs russes dans le pays
 ::fleche::  Facebook Watch, le service de vidos  la demande du rseau social se tourne vers les utilisateurs plus gs, pour rendre le service plus pertinent

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Facebook utiliserait les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs comme monnaie d'change*
*pour accorder des privilges spciaux  certaines entreprises*

En mai dernier, dans la foule du scandale Cambridge Analytica, lorganisation des consommateurs et usagers (OCU), une association espagnole de protection des consommateurs avait annonc, dans un communiqu sur son site Web quelle dposera  une plainte collective contre Facebook en dfense de lensemble des utilisateurs de ce rseau social dont les donnes ont t exploites sans leur consentement . Dans son recours collectif contre Facebook, lOCU estime que la socit a enfreint les rgles de protection des donnes en n'ayant pas inform ou demand une autorisation expresse aux usagers pour l'utilisation de leurs donnes personnelles. Lassociation dclare agir dans lintrt, non seulement, des usagers qui sont touchs directement par la fuite de donnes, mais galement tous les utilisateurs de Facebook en Espagne, quelques 26 millions d'utilisateurs, pour qui elle demande au moins 200 euros en guise dindemnisation pour chacun.

Lassociation indique agir conjointement avec d'autres groupes de consommateurs au Portugal (Deco-Proteste), en Belgique (Test-achats) et en Italie (Altroconsumo). L'OCU et les autres associations ont demand des explications  Facebook afin de clarifier quelles mesures adopter pour viter ces cas  lavenir et rendre aux utilisateurs le contrle de leurs donnes, leur donnant le pouvoir de dcider o, avec qui ils veulent les partager, quand ils veulent arrter de le faire et quand ils veulent les rcuprer, a publi lassociation sur son site Web. Plusieurs autres groupe de consommateurs ont port plainte contre Facebook pour l'exploitation abusive et sans consentement des donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs. Six4Three, une socit de technologie qui a mis au point un moyen de rechercher des photos de bikini parmi vos contacts sur Facebook, a port plainte contre Facebook  la cour fdrale affirmant que le gant des mdias sociaux distribuait les donnes des personnes de manire secrte et slective en change d'achats publicitaires ou d'autres concessions, alors mme que d'autres entreprises avaient t coupes, ruinant leurs activits.  


Aprs que Facebook ait ferm l'accs aux donnes en 2014 aux dveloppeurs dapplications qui taient auparavant habitus  obtenir de grandes quantits de donnes personnelles sur les utilisateurs de Facebook et sur leurs amis, l'entreprise a poursuivi Facebook en justice pour avoir dtruit ce secteur d'activit. Laffaire, qui a progress lentement devant la Cour suprme du comt de San Mateo dans la Silicon Valley, est centre sur une priode donne.  l'poque, Facebook avait dclar qu'il supprimait les donnes pour protger la confidentialit des utilisateurs. La poursuite a repris son cours la semaine dernire lorsque des agents britanniques ont saisi des copies numriques de milliers de documents du dveloppeur de Six4Three, Ted Kramer, lors de son voyage  Londres la semaine passe. La socit Kramer est  l'origine du dveloppement de Pikinis, une application permettant aux utilisateurs de trouver des photos d'utilisateurs de Facebook portant des bikinis. L'application a t cre  partir des donnes de Facebook, auxquelles Six4Three et des milliers d'autres dveloppeurs ont eu accs via l'API de Facebook qui a permis  Six4Three de parcourir Facebook pour trouver des photos en bikini de personnes qui taient des amis avec les utilisateurs de Pikinis.

Utiliser les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs comme monnaie d'change - et accorder des privilges spciaux  certaines socits tout en en excluant de nombreuses autres - semble contredire les promesses rptes de Facebook de ne jamais vendre de donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs. L'affaire soulve galement des questions sur le respect par Facebook d'un accord avec la Federal Trade Commission, qui stipulait en 2011 que le rseau social ne pouvait pas donner aux dveloppeurs tiers l'accs  des donnes utilisateur que les gens pensaient avoir gardes confidentielles. En effet, en 2011, la FTC avait accus Facebook davoir tromp ses utilisateurs aprs avoir permis le partage de leurs informations en public au lieu de les garder au priv. Lanne suivante, la socit a cr un programme de confidentialit visant  runir toutes les quipes du rseau social et amliorer la communication et la transparence concernant lusage des donnes des utilisateurs.

Le rseau social a connu un bon nombre de controverses lies au respect de la vie prive. Et pour cause, le site se nourrit dun grand nombre de donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs et constitue mme des  dossiers fantmes  sur les internautes, y compris ceux qui n'ont pas de compte. Pour exemple, cette ralit de non-respect de la vie prive par Facebook a t confirme en novembre 2017 par un ancien employ de l'entreprise. Selon lui, le rseau social a concentr ses efforts sur la collecte de donnes des utilisateurs au lieu de les protger des abus. Dans un article dopinion publi par le New York Times, Sandy Parakilas avait inform que rien nobligeait Facebook  surveiller la collecte ou lusage des donnes des utilisateurs. Lemploy a expliqu que le business model bas sur la vente de publicit en ligne empche lintroduction de tout changement.  Jai dirig les efforts de Facebook pour rgler les problmes de confidentialit sur la plateforme de dveloppeurs en 2012 avant son introduction [de Facebook] en bourse. Ce que jai vu  lintrieur est une entreprise qui priorise la collecte de donnes des utilisateurs au lieu de les protger de tout abus , avait dclar Parakilas.


Selon la plainte, des documents feraient rfrence  des changes de courriels concernant les relations de Facebook avec plusieurs grands partenaires commerciaux, notamment Lyft, Tinder, Amazon.com, Airbnb et la Banque Royale du Canada. Dans l'un des changes de courriels, les employs de Facebook auraient ​​discut de la fermeture de l'accs  en une seule passe  toutes les applications qui ne dpensent pas au moins 250 000 dollars par an pour maintenir l'accs aux donnes . Toutefois, Facebook nie avoir chang l'accs aux donnes de ses utilisateurs  des fins commerciales. Pourtant, des milliers de pages d'archives classes par les tribunaux illustrent les stratgies astucieuses utilises par le rseau social pour construire son empire publicitaire, selon The Washington Post. Ces documents mettraient en lumire des allgations de comportement anticoncurrentiel qui pourraient affecter les efforts dploys par les lgislateurs amricains et europens pour limiter le pouvoir des gants de la technologie.

Depuis le scandale Cambridge Analytica ayant permis  un dveloppeur d'accder de manire inapproprie aux profils Facebook de 87 millions d'utilisateurs, les lgislateurs ont rgulirement interrog Facebook sur ses relations avec ses partenaires de donnes. Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook, avait dclar au Congrs, en avril, que la socit avait restreint l'accs des donnes des utilisateurs aux applications extrieures depuis quelques annes, mais The Washington Post annonce des rapports ultrieurs ont rvl des relations privilgies ngocies par la socit avec des partenaires extrieures. Facebook n'a pas contest l'authenticit lesdits documents de preuve, mais a dclar que les pices du dossier avaient t utilises de manire slective pour donner un aspect trompeur de la prise de dcision au sein de l'entreprise  un moment o le rseau social limitait fortement les informations que les dveloppeurs d'applications pouvaient collecter de la plate-forme. 


 Les documents rassembls par Six4Three pour cette affaire sans fondement ne sont qu'une partie de l'histoire et sont prsents d'une manire trs trompeuse sans contexte supplmentaire. Nous avons apport des modifications  la plateforme en 2015 pour empcher le partager des donnes des amis d'un utilisateur avec les dveloppeurs , a dclar Konstantinos Papamiltiadis, directeur des plateformes et des programmes de dveloppement de Facebook, dans un communiqu. Six4Three estime que la confidentialit nest pas la raison pour laquelle Facebook a ferm lAPI. Le dveloppeur affirme que Facebook s'est rendu compte qu'il pourrait utiliser son flux de donnes comme moyen de pression pour inciter les entreprises  acheter de la publicit susceptible d'alimenter le march naissant de la publicit mobile de l'entreprise. Facebook indique qu'aucune des socits mentionnes dans les documents,  part Amazon, n'a continu d'y avoir accs aprs 2015. Le dveloppeur affirme galement que Facebook savait que les dveloppeurs prenaient des donnes allant au-del des prfrences des utilisateurs en matire de confidentialit, en violation du dcret de consentement de 2011.

Dans un change en 2012, un cadre suprieur de Facebook avait dclar  ses collgues qu'aprs des discussions avec Zuckerberg, les dirigeants avaient dcid de limiter l'accs  l'API des entreprises potentiellement comptitives par rapport  Facebook. Facebook  demanderait galement  tous les partenaires de la plateforme daccepter la rciprocit des donnes , un terme qui, selon les plaignants, signifierait que les donnes ne seraient pas fournies sans compensation pour les activits publicitaires de Facebook. Dans un autre change de courrier lectronique en 2013 sur l'accs Amazon, un employ a demand  ses collgues s'ils autoriseraient Amazon  utiliser l'API  uniquement s'ils acceptaient nos demandes . Un autre employ a rpondu que, comme Facebook tait en train de restreindre l'API, l'entreprise devrait travailler avec Amazon  la conclusion d'un accord. Bien que les termes des "concessions" de Facebook ne ressortent pas clairement dans l'change, l'API tait considre comme libre et sans restriction  l'poque.

Ben Holze, porte-parole d'Amazon, a rassur qu'  Amazon utilise les API fournies par Facebook afin de permettre aux utilisateurs Facebook de vivre avec nos produits, par exemple, donner aux clients la possibilit de synchroniser leurs contacts Facebook sur une tablette Amazon. Nous utilisons les informations uniquement conformment  notre politique de confidentialit .

*Source :*  The Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Donnes personnelles : l'OCU prpare une nouvelle plainte contre Facebook en Espagne, et sensibilise les usagers  s'allier  son action

 ::fleche::  Facebook a confirm que les hackers ont vol des donnes personnelles dtailles de 14 millions de personnes, sur les 30 millions de comptes pirats

 ::fleche::  L'audition de Mark Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain a rvl un PDG dconcert le patron de Facebook aurait-il tromp les lus amricains ?

 ::fleche::  Protection des donnes personnelles : un amendement qui prvoit la possibilit de demander rparation en cas de prjudice a t vot par les dputs

----------


## marsupial

N'tant ni utilisateur de Facebook ni d'Amazon, cela ne me touche qu'indirectement. Mais je suis encore, malgr tous les agissements, sidr par le cynisme des GAFAM. En 2011, le dcret stipulait la protection des donnes utilisateur sign par les GAFAM. Il faut attendre 2015 pour que Facebook se mette en conformit aprs des errements peu glorieux. Cambridge Analytica est,  mon avis, la partie merge de l'iceberg.

Aprs cela, je pense qu'Amazon va pouvoir rengocier son accord.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Des employs de Facebook se renseignent sur des emplois extrieurs  l'entreprise*
*Et veulent savoir la meilleure faon de partir de la socit*

Facebook ne serait plus un eldorado ou lentreprise o tout travailleur rve de passer toute sa carrire professionnelle. Certains employs du rseau social seraient tents par dautres aventures et seraient en train de se renseigner sur la meilleure manire de partir de chez le gant de la Silicon Valley. Cest ce que rapporte un article de la CNBC du lundi. Selon CNBC, les employs de Facebook appellent leurs anciens collgues pour chercher des emplois extrieurs  l'entreprise et demandent quelle est la meilleure faon de partir.

Facebook dont leffectif des employs a augment  environ 50 % sur une priode dune seule anne  de 23 200 employs en septembre 2017  plus de 33 600 un an plus tard  selon des rapports financiers, connait depuis cette anne des difficults a nen point finir qui ont impact ngativement, non seulement, la frquentation du plus prestigieux des rseaux sociaux, mais galement, son stock qui a chut de prs de 40 % par rapport au mois de juillet.

En effet, depuis mars derniers,  la suite du lancement de lalerte de violation massive des donnes par Christopher Wylie, lancien directeur de recherche  Cambridge Analytica, Facebook fait lobjet de svres critiques de la part des utilisateurs, des organisations de dfense des droits humains, des institutions juridiques ainsi que des organismes tatiques de rgulation. Facebook, accus dtre incapable de protger les donnes des utilisateurs, a t emmen  tmoigner de son implication dans le scandale Cambridge Analytica, devant le Congrs des Etats-Unis et le Parlement europen. 

Facebook sest fait aussi illustr par sa mauvaise politique dutilisation des donnes utilisateur par des tiers. La socit a rvl en juin dernier quelle donnait accs aux donnes utilisateur  plusieurs dizaines dentreprises, dans un rapport quelle a remis au Congrs des Etats-Unis. La socit continue galement  lutter contre les faux comptes ou les bots sociaux sur sa plateforme afin de la dbarrasser de la diffusion des actualits aux sources peu fiables qui ont entaches le processus dmocratique aux Etats-Unis lors des lections prsidentielles 2016.

 
Facebook a fait aussi lobjet dimportants piratages cette anne, dont celui qui a affect 30 millions de compte en septembre et qui a expos les donnes sensibles des utilisateurs telles que le nom d'utilisateur, le statut de la relation, la religion, la date de naissance, niveau d'ducation, travail, les 10 derniers lieux dans lesquels ils ont ouvert ou ajout des tags et les 15 recherches les plus rcentes. Lattaque avait t mene  partir dune fonctionnalit de Facebook conue pour amliorer la confidentialit sur le rseau social.

Toute cette succession dvnements qui implique le manque de scurit des donnes sur le rseau social a pouss un quart des utilisateurs amricains de Facebook  supprimer l'application en 12 mois, tandis que 74 % ont chang leur relation avec le rseau social. Facebook ne ferait plus rver les jeunes, ces derniers reprsentent 64 % de ceux qui ont modifi leur relation avec le rseau social. Facebook vit galement une crise interne depuis 2017. Plusieurs actionnaires veulent voir partir Mark Zuckerberg de son poste de PDG.

En revenant  lactualit, CNBC rapporte que les anciens employs partis de Facebook lui ont confi quils ont t beaucoup appels, ces derniers mois par leurs anciens collgues rests  Facebook pour sinformer des offres demploi ou rechercher une rfrence. Ceci arrive dans toutes les entreprises, cependant, le cas de Facebook mrite quon y regarde de prs. En effet,  selon 6 anciens employs partis de Facebook au cours de ces 2 dernires annes, cest une situation exceptionnelle que le rseau social navait pas vcu avant, Facebook tant connu  la Silicon Valley comme la socit que personne ne quitte, selon CNBC.

Cependant, ce rapport des anciens employs de Facebook nest pas soutenu par des preuves palpables qui tayent le fait que des employs tendent  partir de chez Facebook, mme si les anciens employs qui ont parl  CNBC estiment que la vague de scandales et la chute du cours des actions, qui sont des faits rels, incitent de plus en plus de personnes  envisager de partir pour la premire fois.  Chaque jour de nouvelles choses sortent , a dclar un ancien dirigeant de la socit.  C'est une atmosphre plutt sombre en ce moment dans l'entreprise . 

Toute fois, sur le site Glassdor, un moyen pour les travailleurs de noter leurs employeurs, Facebook conserve une bonne image avec un taux de satisfaction de 4,3 sur 5, mme si cette note a sensiblement baiss cette anne. Par ailleurs, la recherche de nouvelles opportunits par les employs nest pas inhabituelle  mesure que les entreprises de haute technologie voluent, selon CNBC.


*Notation de Facebook selon le site Glassdor*
*La recherche de nouvelles opportunits par les employs nest pas inhabituelle  mesure que les entreprises de haute technologie voluent*

Selon CNBC, la tendance  rechercher de nouvelles opportunits par les employs des technologies nest pas inhabituelle et na pas commenc avec Facebook. Google et Microsoft ont connu cela bien avant. Vers 2010, Google a vu une vague d'ingnieurs et de cadres partir pour des horizons plus verts, y compris Facebook. Au dbut des annes 2000, Microsoft tait confront  un exode similaire, selon CNBC.

 Notre taux de rtention reste trs lev , a dclar Anthony Harrison, porte-parole de Facebook.  Tout le monde  Facebook cherche  avoir un impact positif dans le monde et  travailler sur des dfis difficiles qui comptent. 

_Lpuisement et le besoin de faire quelque chose de diffrent, des potentielles raisons de dpart_

Un ancien directeur de Facebook a dit avoir entendu parler de quelques employs de Facebook dont un qui travaille pour la socit depuis 7 ans, qui a dclar tre finalement puis.  Beaucoup de gens veulent faire quelque chose de diffrent , a-t-il dclar.  Ils sont juste brls. 

Un ancien recruteur de Facebook dit avoir entendu 30 actuels employs au cours de la dernire anne, dont 15 au cours des deux derniers mois qui disent pour la plupart,  Mon directeur est nul, et je dois chercher quelque chose de nouveau. Connaissez-vous de nouvelles opportunits ? , a rapport CNBC.  Que voyez-vous sur le march de la Silicon Valley ? , viennent-ils demander au recruteur.

_Un changement plus gnral de la culture, une autre raison de dpart_

En effet, leffectif des employs de Facebook qui tait de 23 200 employs en septembre 2017  est pass  plus de 33 600 employs un an plus tard. Selon un ancien directeur de Facebook, cette croissance entranait une bureaucratie accrue et un style de gestion descendant, avec plus de politique et plus de prestige. Ceci soppose  un environnement de start-up quoffrait la socit auparavant, o tous les employs pensaient quil y avait un soutien mutuel entre employs.  Beaucoup de gens russissent plus par leur apparence que par leur travail, et il y a des gens qui ont t relchs qui taient incroyablement bien respects et c'tait parce qu'ils ne jouaient pas le jeu de la politique , a dclar un des anciens gestionnaires.

Une douzaine dautres employs qui envisageaient partir de Facebook ont contact un ancien ingnieur de Facebook depuis son dpart pour se renseigner sur son exprience personnelle depuis son dpart. Un autre a demand conseil sur l'autorisation de crer une start-up tout en restant chez Facebook, a ajout lingnieur.  Globalement, j'ai constat une lgre hausse chez les personnes recherchant d'autres activits ou plongeant leurs pieds en dehors du pool Facebook , a-t-il dclar.

*Cependant, les employs de Facebook voudraient partir de la bonne faon*

Les employs actuels de Facebook qui appellent les premiers partis ne demandent pas que de nouvelles opportunits, ils  demandent galement conseils aux anciens sur la meilleure faon de partir de Facebook, car selon CNBC, tout dpart de chez Facebook implique linscription sur lun des registres : attrition, c'est--dire  regrettable   ou  non regrettable . Et tre marqu  non regrettable  annule les chances futures de travailler  nouveau  Facebook tout en diminuant considrablement les possibilits d'emploi dans lune des entreprises de premier plan de la Silicon Valley.

 La faon dont vous le faites et le timing comptent beaucoup, et cela ncessite une connaissance du jeu , a dclar l'ancien ingnieur de Facebook.
 Une fois que quelqu'un a eu l'une de ces choses ... c'est comme Voldemort , a dclar l'un des anciens responsables de Facebook.  C'est un nom que tu ne peux pas dire. 

Selon lun des anciens responsables de Facebook, auparavant, le taux d'attrition tait infrieur  5 %, mais il pense que ce taux a augment cette anne.  Personne na vraiment quitt Facebook. Il ny avait pas beaucoup demplois de meilleure qualit , a dclar lancien de Facebook.  Maintenant ? Je pense que c'est normalis. Les gens ne voient plus Facebook comme un job de rve. Ils sont prts  partir et peuvent envisager des endroits meilleurs. 

*Source :* CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Facebook pourrait tre confront  un problme de rtention de son personnel ou dembauche de nouveaux talents  lavenir ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook, l'entreprise tech la moins fiable en matire de protection de donnes personnelles, seulement 22 % des Amricains lui font confiance
 ::fleche::  La plupart des amricains ne savent pas que Facebook possde WhatsApp, alors qu'ils cherchent  prendre le contrle de leur vie prive en ligne
 ::fleche::  Facebook Watch, le service de vidos  la demande du rseau social se tourne vers les utilisateurs plus gs, pour rendre le service plus pertinent
 ::fleche::  Facebook craindrait que les dputs britanniques aient accs aux documents saisis, dans le cadre de l'enqute sur la violation de la vie prive
 ::fleche::  Les donnes de millions d'utilisateurs de sites de dating comme Tinder et Meetic revendues lgalement, sans le consentement conscient des utilisateurs

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les employs de Facebook utilisent des tlphones jetables pour parler de lentreprise avec les autres*
*A cause dune atmosphre de mfiance*

Le dveloppement dune atmosphre de mfiance et de vive tension au sein de Facebook ne devrait pas tonner quelquun. En effet, la socit fait la Une des mdias depuis trop longtemps pour sa mauvaise gestion des donnes des utilisateurs avec un accent particulier mis sur lanne 2018. Depuis cette anne, le gant des rseaux sociaux jouit dune mauvaise presse occasionne par la succession des rvlations de mauvaises nouvelles partant du lancement de lalerte de violation massive des donnes par le cabinet Cambridge Analytica, qui a disparu dans la foule, aux dernires informations de la mmoire cache saisie par le Parlement britannique et qui compromettent toute la politique de la socit.

Tout  commenc en mars derniers, lorsque lutilisation des donnes utilisateur  des fins lectorales par Cambridge Analytica a t rendue publique. En effet, la politique de donnes de Facebook de 2012  2014 a permis aux dveloppeurs tiers daccder massivement aux donnes et de les partager  leur tour. Cest ainsi que les informations personnelles de plus de 87 millions de personnes ont t affectes lors de la priode lectorale 2016 aux Etats-Unis. Ce scandale a conduit Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook,  tmoigner devant le Congrs des Etats-Unis et le Parlement europen o il a soutenu navoir jamais vendu les donnes utilisateurs  qui que ce soit.

Dans la gestion de cette affaire, Facebook  dclar dans un document remis au Congrs amricains avoir partag des donnes utilisateurs avec plusieurs dizaines dentreprises  des fins de ciblages publicitaires, entre autres. Facebook continue galement de lutter contre les fausses actualits afin de les radiquer de sa plateforme et regagner la confiance des utilisateurs sans vraiment y parvenir. En effet, certaines tudes ont montr la faiblesse de sa stratgie de lutte contre ces nouvelles aux sources peu fiables.


La haine et la violence sur Facebook sont galement des sujets brlants que le rseau social tente de rsoudre sur sa plateforme en mettant en place  une arme fantme  de modrateurs qui dcide de ce qui ne peut pas tre publi sur Facebook en se basant sur une politique obscure qui fait lobjet de nombreux critiques de la part des organisation de protection des droits humains. Cette succession de mauvaises nouvelles ne pouvait quagir ngativement sur lenvironnement interne de travail. Par ailleurs, selon un rapport de CNBC, certains employs de Facebook seraient en train de se renseigner sur les opportunits demplois externes. 

Aussi une tude a montr que les amricains seraient en train de retirer leur confiance du rseau social. Un quart dentre eux auraient dsinstall lapplication sur leur smartphone en 12 mois. Un autre rapport dtude publi en dbut novembre a rvl que Facebook serait l'entreprise des technologies la moins fiable parmi les gants de la Silicon Valley en matire de protection de donnes personnelles.

Selon BuzzFeed News, la mauvaise rputation de Facebook na pas affect seulement que les utilisateurs, lenvironnement interne de travail subit galement les effets pervers de sa situation actuelle. Un climat de mfiance sest install et une tension vive existe divisant les employs en trois groupes : dun ct, les fidles au leadership traditionnel de Facebook, de son PDG Mark Zuckerberg et de la directrice de lexploitation Sheryl Sandberg, et un autre groupe qui se prparait   une plus grande fusion de l'entreprise . Un troisime groupe met toute lhistoire ds le dbut des scandales  rptition sur le compte d'attaques mdiatiques biaises contre Facebook. LHistoire de BuzzFeed est intervenue dans un contexte o les documents internes compromettants de Facebook sont en train dtre divulgus. 

Ce climat dltre est en train de dtruire les relations entre collgues au point que  Les gens ont maintenant un tlphone jetable pour parler de la merde  propos de la socit - pas mme aux journalistes, mais simplement aux autres employs , a dclar un ancien employ. Il a ajout quil rgnait un rel sentiment croissant de paranoa et les tlphones jetables pour changer entre eux taient la preuve dune culture dentreprise dgrade. Un porte-parole de Facebook na pas confirm les appels par tlphone jetables mais a dclar  BuzzFeed News qu'il s'agissait d'une  priode difficile  et que  nous sommes plus dtermins que jamais  continuer  progresser sur les problmes auxquels nous sommes confronts . Il a ajout que  Les gens de Facebook se concentrent sur la cration de produits qui les aident  se connecter et  avoir un impact positif sur le monde .

Les gens  esprent pour un moment Sundar ou Dara , a dclar un ancien employ de Facebook  BuzzFeed News. Cet employ a fait rfrence aux changements de dirigeants qui ont eu lieu chez Google et Uber, dans lesquels les employs fondateurs se sont carts des postes de haut niveau. Selon lemploy, les choses se passent bien avec la nomination de Dara Khosrowshahi, l'actuelle PDG d'Uber, pour remplacer Travis Kalanick afin de redresser la situation. De mme Sundar Pichai, lactuel PDG de Google prenant la place dun fondateur serait un exemple  suivre, selon lemploy.

Tout le sens de cette rfrence  Google et Uber est le sentiment desprer voir partir Zuckerberg du poste de PDG et Sheryl de la direction des oprations de Facebook en les faisant remplacer par des personnes  nouvelles qui pourraient changer la donne. Cependant, ceci semble improbable car depuis 2017 dimportants investisseurs font pression sur lactuel PDG afin de changer la situation de cumule de poste  la tte de Facebook. Toute fois, sexprimant dans un entretien  CNN  propos de sa dmission Zuckerberg a dit que  Ce n'est pas dans mes plans . BuzzFeed News a voqu aussi la profonde fidlit au leadership de Zuckerberg  Facebook comme une raison pour laquelle Zuckerberg demeurera encore longtemps  son poste de PDG.  

*Source :* BuzzFeed News, Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le remplacement du duo Zuckercherg  Sheryl  leur poste pourrait changer la situation actuelle de Facebook ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les donnes de millions d'utilisateurs de sites de dating comme Tinder et Meetic revendues lgalement, sans le consentement conscient des utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Facebook savait que collecter des logs d'appels serait mal peru, mais la croissance potentielle du nombre d'utilisateurs l'a emport
 ::fleche::  Facebook s'est servi d'un VPN qu'il proposait pour valuer l'utilisation des apps de la concurrence, et dfinir sa ligne de rachat d'entreprises
 ::fleche::  Scandale C.A : Mark Zuckerberg fait parvenir une copie du tmoignage qu'il fera demain  son audition devant le Congrs, quelques points cls
 ::fleche::  Dmission de Zuckerberg du poste de PCA Facebook :  Ce n'est pas dans mes plans , le fondateur s'exprime dans un entretien avec CNN

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le PDG de Facebook a soutenu le partage des donnes clients malgr des doutes, selon les documents saisis par les dputs*
*Il a dplor son choix*

Les lments manquants du puzzle dans laffaire scandale de donnes personnelles impliquant Facebook se mettent progressivement en place  grande vitesse. Lheure nest plus pour le gant des rseaux sociaux  dfendre ses politiques thoriques de confidentialit en guise de rponse  la moindre question :  Facebook na jamais vendu les donnes de qui que ce soit .  Nos API ont toujours t gratuites et nous navons jamais demand aux dveloppeurs de payer pour les utiliser, que ce soit directement ou en achetant de la publicit . Maintenant il est grand temps de commencer  dplorer les grandes dcisions qui ont fait de Facebook une plateforme incontournable sur Internet mais qui ont aussi rendu les rseaux sociaux et toutes les autres plateformes lies des endroits hostiles.  

Cest le 24 novembre dernier que la gestion du scandale de donnes de Cambridge Analytica qui a affect les informations personnelles de plus de 87 millions de personnes a pris une autre tournure. A cette date, le Parlement britannique qui a vu ses invitations  tmoigner rejetes par Facebook par plus de 2 fois a profit dun voyage daffaire  Londres du patron de Six4Three, une startup amricaine de dveloppement de logiciel, pour saisir une impressionnante mmoire cache dtenue par lhomme daffaire. Lui-mme layant acquise lgitimement dans une affaire qui opposait son entreprise au gant de la Silicon Valley suite  la fermeture de son application qui tait base sur les donnes Facebook.

Depuis lors, les documents de cette mmoire cache qui ntaient pas censs tre divulgus par les dputs britannique ni par personne dautre car  soumis  une ordonnance de protection de la Cour suprieure de San Mateo limitant leur divulgation.  ne cessent de rvler la face cache de la gestion des donnes clients par Facebook.

Nous savons maintenant que Facebook utiliserait les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs comme monnaie d'change pour accorder des privilges spciaux  certaines socits tout en en excluant de nombreuses autres. Ce qui est en contradiction avec ses promesses de ne pas vendre de donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs que la socit ne cesse de rpter, et est aussi en violation dun accord avec la Federal Trade Commission datant de 2011, qui stipulait que le rseau social ne pouvait pas donner aux dveloppeurs tiers l'accs  des donnes utilisateur. 

Nous savons galement que Facebook aurait t inform de l'extraction de donnes par des  entits  russes en 2014, mais quil aurait ignor la gravit de laffaire et serait rest sans raction. Les documents ont galement rvl que le rseau social aurait envisag de facturer l'accs aux donnes des utilisateurs et den fermer laccs en cas de non-paiement. Nous savons bien dautres choses sur laffaire qui na pas encore fini de vider son sac.


Les courriers lectroniques datant de 2012 du PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, contenus dans les documents saisis par les dputs britanniques enqutant sur laffaire Facebook, apportent de nouveaux claircissements sur les dcisions prises par le gants des rseaux sociaux qui ont conduit  la violation massive des donnes clients tout en dterminant son niveau dimplication, selon les courriers publis le mercredi et que Reuters a relay le jeudi. Depuis la saisie de la mmoire cache, des rponses aux diffrentes questions des enquteurs se dessinent chaque jour.  

Les documents rvlent que Zuckerberg aurait dout de la proposition commerciale qui consistait  donner un large accs aux donnes clients  des millions de dveloppeurs de logiciels tiers, mais a fini par adopt la pratique en 2012.

Cest en faveur de cette dcision que les dveloppeurs dune application quiz ont pu collecter les donnes des 87 millions de personnes qui ont servi dans le cadre de lactivit de profilage lectoral du cabinet Cambridge Analytica en faveur de la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trumps.

*Choix d'accs payant aux donnes clients* 

Facebook tait ouvert en ce moment-l aux applications tierces et cherchait  stimuler sa croissance en comptant sur les applications tierces telles que des jeux. Mais Zuckerberg voudrait bien comprendre si la prsence de ces applications sur sa plateforme ainsi que les donnes qui seront envoyes  Facebook conduiraient   une augmentation suffisante de la frquentation de la plateforme et des revenus.

 En thorie, nous voulons des informations, mais les messages que les dveloppeurs nous donnent sont-ils vraiment utiles ? , crit Zuckerberg en rponse  un long courrier lectronique envoy par un lieutenant.  Ils ne semblent pas tre pour le ciblage (contenu) et je doute qu'ils entranent une augmentation significative de l'engagement. 

Une alternative  la premire proposition consistait  charger les applications directement dans Facebook, avec linconvnient de limiter le nombre dapplications fonctionnant sur la plateforme. Facebook a opt finalement pour la proposition alternative en fin danne 2012 qui marquait donc un accs payant aux donnes avec les applications tierces intgres  la plateforme Facebook.

 Le but de la plateforme est de relier l'univers de toutes les applications sociales afin que nous puissions permettre davantage de partage tout en restant le pivot central , a-t-il dclar dans un courrier lectronique adress  plusieurs dirigeants.  Cela trouve le bon quilibre entre l'ubiquit, la rciprocit et le profit. 

Laccs large aux donnes dont bnficiaient les dveloppeurs externes a t limit en 2014 lorsque Facebook a mis fin  la promotion gratuite.

*Consquences du choix de partage de donnes*

Selon Reuters, les informations qui ont filtres des courriers font tat quun change a eu lieu entre les cadres de Facebook sur les intrts et non sur la vie prive des utilisateurs. Selon un courrier lectronique, Facebook avait opt pour lintgration des applications  sa plateforme et son PDG a propos lide de facturer 10 centimes pour chaque demande de donnes dutilisateur, ce qui pouvait faire environ 3 millions de dollars par an pour les applications telles que Spotify et Pinterest.

Facebook avait  maximis les profits  dans larrangement, cependant, intgrer les applications  Facebook avait pouss les meilleurs jeux  abandonner les services de Facebook, a dclar Sam Lessin, directeur de la gestion des produits. Lessin ntait  pas fier  de ceux qui restaient. Finalement, Facebook est revenu sur sa dcision et a adopt, selon les emails, son objectif initial : inciter les gens  partager davantage d'lments sur Facebook.

Selon les emails, Zuckerberg a crit des mois plus tard,  Si Facebook permettait plus facilement  plus d'applications d'intgrer des fonctionnalits sociales, nous devrions tre en mesure de dbloquer plus de partage dans le monde et sur Facebook .

*Source :* Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle suite imaginez-vous pour cette histoire ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Une ex-employe de Cambridge Analytica crit au parlement britannique, et accable Facebook et son ancien employeur
 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica, elle s'lve  500 000 
 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : des agences fdrales US enqutent sur les rvlations de Facebook, pour dterminer le rle de l'entreprise dans cette affaire
 ::fleche::  Le Parlement britannique a saisi des documents internes de Facebook, dans le cadre de l'enqute sur le scandale des donnes de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Fake news et vie prive : Mark Zuckerberg encore invit  tmoigner devant le Parlement UK, un refus pourrait donner lieu  une convocation formelle

----------


## candide02

La rgion Les hauts de France et  le dpartement de l'Aisne utilise facebook pour communiquer avec les citoyens, je trouve ce comportement irresponsable quand on voit la fragilit en terme de scurit et les mensonges de cette socit.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Washington DC poursuit Facebook pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica*
*Environ 340 000 rsidents de lEtat ayant t affects par l'affaire*

Le scandale Cambridge Analytica enregistre un nouveau procs, selon CNBC. Facebook est poursuivi par Washington DC pour avoir tromp des utilisateurs sur la faon dont il a trait et sauvegard des donnes personnelles au cours du scandale Cambridge Analytica. En effet, Le rseau social a rvl en mars dernier qu'une application tierce, un quiz de personnalit  thisisyourdigitallife  d'Aleksandr Kogan, avait accd aux informations personnelles de 87 millions de personnes avant de les vendre  Cambridge Analytica, le cabinet de conseil politique britannique spcialis dans le profilage politique. Le cabinet a utilis ces donnes personnelles obtenues sans autorisation des utilisateurs pour influencer des lecteurs amricains au cours de la priode lectorale de 2016 aux Etats-Unis. 

Depuis cette rvlation, la socit a t beaucoup critique pour navoir pas pu protger les donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs. Ds lors, les institutions de certains pays qui ont t touchs par la violation massive de donnes ont voulu en savoir davantage sur le rle jou par le rseau social dans la fuite des informations des utilisateurs. Facebook a du tmoigner devant le Congrs amricain et le Parlement europen ainsi que devant bien dautres organisations. Cependant, la socit a rejet linvitation  tmoigner du Parlement Britannique. Dans ses tmoignages, Facebook a toujours soutenu navoir jamais vendu des informations des utilisateurs  qui que ce soit.  

Toutefois, les dputs britanniques ont saisi une mmoire cache contenant des informations compromettantes sur Facebook qui ont permis de commencer  situer la responsabilit de la socit dans la vaste crise de confidentialit. Les documents que les dputs britanniques ont commenc  publier au fur et  mesure ont permis de comprendre plusieurs choses.

Ceux qui suivent laffaire ds le dbut ont compris, grce  ces documents, que Facebook utiliserait les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs comme monnaie d'change pour accorder des privilges spciaux  certaines socits tout en excluant de nombreuses autres. Ce qui est en contradiction avec ses promesses de ne pas vendre de donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs et est aussi en violation dun accord avec la Federal Trade Commission datant de 2011, qui stipulait que le rseau social ne pouvait pas donner aux dveloppeurs tiers l'accs  des donnes utilisateur. 


Les documents ont rvl galement que Facebook aurait t inform de l'extraction de donnes par des  entits  russes en 2014, mais quil aurait ignor la gravit de laffaire et serait rest sans rien faire. Le rseau social aurait envisag aussi, selon les documents, de facturer l'accs aux donnes des utilisateurs et den fermer laccs en cas de non-paiement. Des courriers lectroniques contenus dans la mmoire cache saisie ont rvl aussi que Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, aurait adopt la proposition commerciale qui consistait  donner un large accs aux donnes clients  des millions de dveloppeurs de logiciels tiers malgr des doutes. Cest cette dcision qui aurait favoris laffaire Cambridge Analytica.

Le mercredi, Washington DC a annonc un procs contre le gant des rseaux sociaux dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica. Le procs ouvert par les procureurs de Washington DC affirme que Facebook avait induit en erreur les utilisateurs en violation de la loi sur les procdures de protection du consommateur du district en leur permettant de tlcharger et dutiliser une application trompeuse au profit du cabinet Cambridge Analytica, qui collectait alors de manire inapproprie des informations confidentielles des utilisateurs sans les en informer.

Dans son entretien avec les journalistes, AG Karl A. Racine, le procureur gnral du district de Columbia, a dclar que le gant des mdias sociaux ne protgeait pas correctement les donnes des utilisateurs,  permettant des abus tels que celui qui expose prs de la moiti des donnes des habitants du district  la manipulation  des fins politiques durant la priode des lections de 2016 .

 Cela a permis  Cambridge Analytica dacheter des informations personnelles qui avaient t obtenues indment auprs de 70 millions d'individus, dont 340 000 habitants du district de Columbia , a dclar Racine lors d'un entretien tlphonique avec les journalistes.  Cela reprsente prs de la moiti des habitants du district de Columbia. 

Le procureur gnral relve galement que seulement 852 utilisateurs de Facebook du district ont utilis le quiz de personnalit "thisisyourdigitallife" d'Aleksandr Kogan, mais que des centaines de milliers de personnes ont t touches en raison du partage permissif des donnes.

Un porte-parole de Facebook  dclar  CNBC que  Nous examinons la plainte et sommes impatients de poursuivre nos discussions avec les procureurs gnraux de Washington et d'ailleurs .

La peine maximale prvue dans le district par la loi locale dans pareil cas est de 5 000 dollars  par violation , par consquent, Facebook pourrait encourir une amende pouvant atteindre 1,7 milliard de dollars si les 340 000 cas sont considrs comme des  violations  en vertu de la loi. 

Le procs de DC affirme galement qu aprs avoir dcouvert la vente abusive de donnes des consommateurs par Kogan  Cambridge Analytica, Facebook n'a pas pris de mesures raisonnables pour protger la vie prive de ses consommateurs en veillant  ce que les donnes soient comptabilises et supprimes .  Facebook n'a pas non plus inform le public (y compris les rsidents de DC) que des dizaines de millions dutilisateurs avaient vu leurs donnes vendues  Cambridge Analytica, mme si Facebook savait ou aurait d savoir que de telles donnes avaient t acquises en violation de ses politiques et taient utilises dans le cadre de la publicit politique .

Lors de la confrence de presse le mercredi, le procureur gnral a dclar que le procs ne fait pas partie dun effort multi-Etats, quil ne savait pas si une action plus large impliquant davantage de procs de la part de plusieurs Etats avait t organis. 

Le procureur AG Karl A. Racine pense que Facebook a besoin de changement en son sein.  Nous pensons que des changements s'imposent dans cette entreprise , a-t-il dclar.

*Source :* CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Pouvez-vous viter de voir les publicits cibles de Facebook ? Votre emplacement est toujours suivi, malgr la dsactivation du suivi de position
 ::fleche::  Facebook a permis aux gants de la tech d'accder aux messages privs et listes d'amis, plus de 150 entreprises auraient bnfici d'un accs intrusif
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous un compte Facebook ? La socit a dpos un brevet pour dterminer votre prochaine destination, en utilisant vos donnes de localisation
 ::fleche::  Le Royaume-Uni inflige la premire amende  Facebook lie au scandale Cambridge Analytica, elle s'lve  500 000 
 ::fleche::  Verizon admet sa dfaite et rduit ses actifs de Yahoo-AOL de 4,6 milliards de dollars, renonant  la rude concurrence pour la publicit numrique

----------


## lololapile

PGD de Facebook a dclin linvitation
les rponses insatisfaisantes de Mike Schroepfer adresses au DCMS et la rticence  tmoigner, avaient oblig
Toutefois

----------


## candide02

Quand on lit ce qui prcde on peut s'tonner que les sites du gouvernement propose de discuter sur ces rseaux sociaux.
Moi cela me fait peur.
En effet pour discuter avec ces administrations ont doit privilgi le mail en esprant que ladministration ne revendent pas nos donnes, il y a une petite case  cocher pour lui interdire.
Cela s'applique aussi au rgions, dpartement etc ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La socit mre de Cambridge Analytica plaide coupable d'avoir enfreint la loi britannique sur les donnes,*
*et reoit une amende de 15 000  * 

La socit mre de Cambridge Analytica, SCL Elections, a reu une amende de 15 000  devant un tribunal britannique aprs avoir plaid coupable davoir omis de se conformer  une mise en demeure mise par lorgane national de surveillance de la protection des donnes, rapporte le Guardian.

Bien que l'amende elle-mme soit petite et plutt symbolique, tant donn que l'entreprise d'analyse politique en disgrce est entre dans l'administration l'anne dernire, les consquences des poursuites sont plus importantes.

Lanne dernire, le Commissariat  linformation a ordonn  SCL de lui transmettre toutes les donnes quil dtient sur le chercheur amricain, le professeur David Carroll, dans un dlai de 30 jours. Aprs que la socit ait omis de le faire, elle a t poursuivie en justice par le commissariat  linformation.

Avant que Cambridge Analytica ne soit reconnue pour son utilisation abusive des donnes des utilisateurs de Facebook, la socit, qui avait t utilise par la campagne Trump, prtendait disposer de 7 000 points de donnes sur lensemble de llectorat amricain (soit environ 240 millions de personnes)..

Donc, la tentative de Carroll de comprendre exactement quelles donnes la socit possdait sur lui et comment linformation a t traite pour en crer un profil dlecteur a une pertinence beaucoup plus large.

En vertu de la lgislation de l'UE, les citoyens peuvent dposer une demande d'accs aux informations  leur sujet (SAR - Subject Access Request) pour obtenir les donnes personnelles les concernant. Donc, Carroll, citoyen amricain, a dcid de prsenter un cas dessai en demandant ses donnes alors quil ntait pas citoyen britannique - aprs avoir appris que Cambridge Analytica avait trait ses donnes personnelles aux tats-Unis.

Il a dpos son premier SAR en janvier 2017 aprs stre mfi de la prtention de la socit selon laquelle il aurait construit des profils de chaque lecteur amricain. Cambridge Analytica a rpondu au SAR en mars 2017 en lui fournissant des informations de base, ainsi qu'un document contenant des prdictions sur lui et ses opinions politiques.


Carroll a demand  SCL des informations supplmentaires, notamment sur la base sur laquelle les prdictions avaient t formules, la source d'informations utilise pour crer les prvisions et les dtails de toutes les parties avec lesquelles ses donnes avaient t partages.

Aprs que l'entreprise a refus de lui fournir les informations, Carroll s'est plaint auprs de l'ICO, qui a ordonn  lentreprise de se conformer. SCL a rpondu en affirmant qu'en tant que citoyen non britannique, Carroll n'avait pas plus le droit de soumettre une demande d'accs au sujet  qu'un membre des Taliban assis dans une grotte en Afghanistan .

Carroll n'avait donc toujours pas reu de rponse  sa demande. Il a dcid dengager en parallle une procdure civile contre la socit, demandant la divulgation de ses donnes.

Le 4 mai 2018, lICO a adress une mise en demeure  lencontre de la socit, lui ordonnant de se conformer pleinement  la demande de Carroll. Cambridge Analytica a rpondu au SAR en mars 2017 mais n'a envoy que des donnes partielles. La veille, la socit (dsormais) touche par le scandale avait annonc sa fermeture. 

Les avocats des administrateurs de SCL Elections ont dclar  la cour que les serveurs informatiques de la socit avaient t saisis par lICO  la suite dun raid effectu dans les locaux de SCL Elections en mars 2018, tout en reconnaissant que la socit navait toujours pas rpondu  la mise en demeure.

Le tribunal a appris que la socit avait ralis un chiffre d'affaires de 25,1 M  et des bnfices de 2,3 M  en 2016.

Le juge de district a condamn la socit  une amende de 15 000  pour avoir omis de se conformer  une demande d'excution et  payer une contribution de 6 000  aux frais de justice de l'ICO, ainsi qu'une suramende compensatoire de 170 .

*Les entreprises britanniques qui traitent les donnes  l'international sont prvenues*

Commentant cette affaire, la commissaire  l'information, Elizabeth Denham, a dclar:  Cette poursuite, la premire contre Cambridge Analytica, est un avertissement sur le fait qu'il y a des consquences  ne pas respecter la loi. O que vous habitiez dans le monde, si vos donnes sont traites par une entreprise britannique, les lois britanniques en matire de protection des donnes s'appliquent. Les organisations qui traitent des donnes personnelles doivent respecter les droits lgaux des personnes. Si cela ne se produit pas et que les entreprises ne tiennent pas compte des avis d'excution ICO, nous prendrons des mesures . 

  
*Elizabeth Denham, commissaire britannique  l'information*
L'avocat de Carroll, Ravi Naik, a dclar que le plaidoyer de culpabilit de SCL tait  trs bienvenu et qu'il justifiait la position que nous avons adopte , et que la position de la socit selon laquelle Carroll n'avait pas plus le droit de demander ses donnes qu'un membre des Taliban avait t  prouv tre erron de manire irrfutable .

Naik a dclar:  Il reste encore beaucoup de questions sans rponse et nous continuons  nous battre pour obtenir des rponses  ces questions. Nous esprons beaucoup que les administrateurs prendront cela comme un signe de ce qu'il faut faire ensuite . 

Dans un communiqu, les administrateurs de SCL Elections, Crowe LLP, ont dclar:  Aujourd'hui, devant le tribunal de premire instance de Hendon, les administrateurs, en tant qu'agents de SCL Elections Limited, ont reprsent l'entreprise dans le cadre d'une action intente par l'ICO contre l'entreprise. un avis d'excution en vertu de l'article 40. La socit a plaid coupable du non-respect de la mise en demeure tout en invoquant des circonstances attnuantes. Les administrateurs ont confirm l'existence d'enqutes en cours et ont coopr et continueront de cooprer pleinement avec l'ICO en ce qui concerne la socit . 

*Le Royaume-Uni a ouvert le bal sur les punitions relatives  laffaire Cambridge Analytica* 

Rappelons que cest le Royaume-Uni qui ouvre le bal des amendes  Facebook suite  laffaire Cambridge Analytica. Elizabeth Denham a dclar que Facebook avait enfreint la loi par son incapacit  protger les informations des utilisateurs et navait pas t transparent sur la manire dont les donnes ont t rcoltes par des tiers sur sa plateforme.

 Les nouvelles technologies qui utilisent lanalyse de donnes pour cibler les personnes donnent la possibilit aux socits de marketing politique de toucher des lecteurs individuels. Mais cela ne peut se faire au dtriment de la transparence, de lquit et du respect de la loi , dclare-t-elle dans un communiqu.

La rgulatrice britannique de linformation a annonc en juillet une amende de 500 000 livres (565 000 euros) inflig  Facebook pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes  la suite du scandale Cambridge Analytica.

Lamende de 500 000 livres qui est le maximum autoris par la loi britannique sur la protection des donnes,  envoie un signal clair que je considre cela comme un problme important si l'on considre l'impact de la violation de donnes , a not lICO.

Source : The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Washington DC poursuit Facebook pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica, environ 340 000 rsidents de l'Etat ayant t affects par l'affaire
 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica aurait utilis le got de mode pour identifier les lecteurs de droite, afin d'aider  Steve Bannon  renforcer son insurrection 
 ::fleche::  Le Parlement britannique a saisi des documents internes de Facebook, dans le cadre de l'enqute sur le scandale des donnes de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Facebook ne compte pas payer l'amende de 565 000  que lui a inflig l'ICO pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : le Parlement europen demande un audit complet de Facebook et d'autres rseaux, mais pourra-t-il parvenir  ses fins ?

----------


## tanaka59

Pour une aussi grosse fuite de donnes on frise le ridicule avec 15 000  d'amende . 4 ou 5 zro de plus on fait beaucoup plus mal au portefeuille.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Pour une aussi grosse fuite de donnes on frise le ridicule avec 15 000  d'amende . 4 ou 5 zro de plus on fait beaucoup plus mal au portefeuille.


Ou des zros en moins.

150  d'amende. Par compte fuit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour une aussi grosse fuite de donnes on frise le ridicule avec 15 000  d'amende . 4 ou 5 zro de plus on fait beaucoup plus mal au portefeuille.


Clairement, ce n'est pas a qui va dcourager les autres entreprises de faire pareil...

----------


## el_slapper

> Ou des zros en moins.
> 
> 150  d'amende. Par compte fuit.


J'aime les gens qui savent compter  :8-):

----------


## jpouly

Comme quoi, faut arrter le trafic de drogue et de cigarette  ::aie:: .

Braquer les donnes confidentiels, ou s'en servir sans consentement, a rapport beaucoup plus, pour un risque judiciaire nul.

Vive la justice  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Quand  on voit que des socits arrivent  spolier des millions de donnes , aux risques que celles ci tombent dans les mains de fraudeurs et autres pirates, on reparle des dommages intrts  donner aux victimes directes que sont les utilisateurs ?

Combien dbourser pour demander un nouveau numro de scurits sociales ? Combien demander pour se faire "dficher" de la banque de France  cause d'un usurpateur qui fait des crdits et des fraudes sur votre dos ? 

Dans quelques annes quand les assurances et les banques devront faire face  des scnarios catastrophes , qui supportera la fraude ? Lusager tant spoli et ayant ces comptes  0 , les entreprises ne pourront s'en prendre qu'a elles mme ...

Personne n'en parle , tout le monde prfre se renvoyer la patate chaude ...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Facebook pourrait tre frapp par une  amende record  par la FTC*
*Pour atteinte  la vie prive dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica, selon un rapport* 

Les rgulateurs fdraux amricains se seraient runis pour discuter de l'imposition d'une  amende record  contre Facebook Inc. pour avoir transgress un accord juridiquement contraignant relatif  un dcret d'autorisation de 2011 de la socit avec la FTC (Federal Trade Commission) pour protger la confidentialit des donnes personnelles, selon un rapport de The Washington Post publi ce vendredi, qui a cit trois personnes informes des discussions des commissaires de lorganisme. Selon The Whashington Post, le montant total en discussion  devrait tre bien suprieur  l'amende de 22,5 millions de dollars  pay par Google  en 2012 aux utilisateurs de Safari pour avoir port atteinte  leur vie prive.

En effet, Le rseau social Facebook a rvl en mars dernier qu'une application tierce, un quiz de personnalit  thisisyourdigitallife  d'Aleksandr Kogan, avait accd aux informations personnelles de 87 millions de personnes avant de les vendre  Cambridge Analytica, le cabinet de conseil politique britannique spcialis dans le profilage politique. Le cabinet a utilis ces donnes personnelles obtenues sans autorisation des utilisateurs pour influencer des lecteurs amricains au cours de la priode lectorale de 2016 aux Etats-Unis.  

Depuis cette rvlation, le rseau social a fait l'objet de beaucoup de critiques pour navoir pas pu protger les donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs. Ds lors, les institutions de certains pays qui ont t touchs par la violation massive de donnes ont voulu en savoir davantage sur le rle jou par le rseau social dans la fuite des informations des utilisateurs. Facebook a du tmoigner devant le Congrs amricain et le Parlement europen ainsi que devant bien dautres organisations. Dans ses tmoignages, Facebook a toujours soutenu navoir jamais vendu des informations des utilisateurs  qui que ce soit :  Facebook na jamais vendu les donnes de qui que ce soit .  Nos API ont toujours t gratuites et nous navons jamais demand aux dveloppeurs de payer pour les utiliser, que ce soit directement ou en achetant de la publicit .

Facebook avait rejet linvitation  tmoigner du parlement britannique, mais des documents saisis par les dputs britanniques ont permis de faire la lumire sur la crise de donnes confidentielles qui a conduit les rgulateurs du monde entier  menacer de punir Facebook et de mettre un frein aux pratiques de collecte de donnes de Fecebook et de ses pairs de la Silicon Valley. Les courriers lectroniques datant de 2012 du PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, contenus dans les documents ont permis de comprendre que Facebook taient impliqu dans le scandale qui a occasionn la violation massive des donnes de plus de 87 millions de personnes. En effet, Zuckerberg aurait dout de la proposition commerciale qui consistait  donner un large accs aux donnes clients  des millions de dveloppeurs de logiciels tiers, mais aurait fini par adopt la pratique en 2012.


Dans la foule des diffrentes enqutes ouvertes sur Facebook depuis lclatement du scandale,  d'autres problmes de protection de la vie prive sont apparus avec Facebook, notamment des dtails sur ses accords de partage de donnes avec plusieurs dizaines dentreprises tierces, y compris les fabricants de tlphones intelligents et d'appareils tlviseurs, les banques et d'autres grandes entreprises ainsi quune liste d'applications de tiers. 

Selon le rapport de The Washington Post, la FTC qui enqute depuis lan dernier sur Facebook dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica afin de vrifier une ventuelle violation du dcret dautorisation de 2011 relatif au respect de la vie prive des utilisateurs, serait en train de constituer la premire sanction majeure impose  Facebook aux tats-Unis depuis la publication, en mars dernier, de la crise de confidentialit provoque par lutilisation non autorise des donnes utilisateur.

Pour rappel, le dcret dautorisation de 2011 exige que Facebook demande et obtienne l'autorisation expresse des utilisateurs avant de partager leurs donnes avec des tiers, et exige que le gant de la technologie informe la FTC dans les cas o d'autres entits utilisaient ces informations de manire abusive. Elle interdit galement  Facebook de faire des dclarations trompeuses au sujet de ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive.

Selon le rapport de The Washington Post, la pnalit en prparation  lencontre de Facebook devrait tre beaucoup plus leve que l'amende de 22,5 millions de dollars que l'agence a impose  Google en 2012. Cette dernire amende avait tabli un record pour la sanction la plus svre pour avoir viol un accord avec la FTC visant  amliorer ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive.

Rien a encore fuit sur les conclusions des enqutes de la FTC sur les pratiques de Facebook ni sur le montant de lamende dont les cinq commissaires de l'agence ont discut lors d'une runion prive ces dernires semaines, ont dclar deux des personnes, sources dinformations. The Washington Post na pas pu avoir les commentaires de la FTC, qui a t ferme depuis des semaines en raison de l'interruption du financement public, ni ceux de Facebook.

Selon le rapport de The Washington Post, les dfenseurs de la vie prive ont vivement encourag la FTC  prendre des mesures nergiques contre Facebook, vendredi.  L'agence a maintenant l'autorit lgale, les preuves et l'appui du public pour agir. Il n'y a aucune excuse pour retarder davantage les choses , a dclar Marc Rotenberg, directeur excutif de lElectronic Privacy Information Center, qui a contribu  l'inculpation de Facebook par la FTC en 2011.

Ce ne sont pas les seules amendes dj infliges  Facebook dans le cadre de ses responsabilits dans lrosion des donnes confidentielles  partir de sa plateforme de rseau social. En juillet dernier, l'ICO (Information Commissioner's Office), un organisme britannique charg de promouvoir l'accs aux informations officielles et de protger les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs, aprs avoir men une enqute sur lutilisation des donnes clients  des fins politiques, avait annonc son intention dinfliger une amende de 565 000 euros  Facebook pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes. Cette amende avait t concrtise par la suite pour srieuses entorses  la loi de protection des donnes personnelles. 

Plusieurs autres poursuites ont t engages contre Facebook dans le cadre du mme scandale de donnes prives dont une majeure aux Etats-Unis enregistre par Washington DC. Le procs de Washington DC ouvert en dcembre dernier par les procureurs de Washington DC affirmait que Facebook avait induit en erreur les utilisateurs en leur permettant de tlcharger et dutiliser une application trompeuse au profit du cabinet Cambridge Analytica, qui collectait alors de manire inapproprie des informations confidentielles des utilisateurs, dont 340 000 habitants du district de Columbia, sans les en informer. 

Washington a jug que ce comportent de Facebook tait en violation de la loi sur les procdures de protection du consommateur du district et par consquent, Facebook pourrait encourir une amende pouvant atteindre 1,7 milliard de dollars dont 5 000 dollars par violation.

Vu la gravit de la violation et lintrt que lui accordent des rgulateurs  travers le monde, cette amende record de la FTC pourrait constituer un prcdent qui pourrait inciter dautres organismes  infliger dautres pnalits plus leves. 

*Source :* The Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::   Pensez-vous que des pnalits leves changeront la manire de grer les donnes personnelles de Facebook et ses pairs de la Silicon Valley ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Washington DC poursuit Facebook pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica, environ 340 000 rsidents de l'Etat ayant t affects par l'affaire
 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Facebook a soutenu le partage des donnes clients malgr des doutes, selon les documents saisis par les dputs, il a dplor son choix
 ::fleche::  Le Parlement britannique a saisi des documents internes de Facebook, dans le cadre de l'enqute sur le scandale des donnes de Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Facebook, l'entreprise tech la moins fiable en matire de protection de donnes personnelles, seulement 22 % des Amricains lui font confiance
 ::fleche::  Etude : environ 90 % des applications Android transfrent des donnes  Google, et prs de 50 %,  au moins 10 tiers tels que Facebook et Twitter

----------


## rawsrc

Avec 42 milliards de dollars de trsorerie (estimation  fin dcembre 2018) cela devrait tre facilement pongeable. Sans compter ce qui passe sous le radar... 
Encore un coup d'pe dans l'eau.

----------


## ddoumeche

> _Le cabinet a utilis ces donnes personnelles obtenues sans autorisation des utilisateurs pour influencer des lecteurs amricains au cours de la priode lectorale de 2016 aux Etats-Unis._


Pourtant, quand monsieur Obama en campagne faisait grand usage des mmes fonctionnalits de Facebook en 2008 & 2012, personne ne criait au scandale ou  limmixtion d'Al-Qada. Le parti de la sorcire corrompue est mauvais perdant mais n'a peur de rien.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Des groupes de pression poussent la FTC  dmanteler Facebook*
Aprs les violations rptes de la vie prive des utilisateurs par la socit

Le rglement de laffaire Cambridge Analytica poursuit son cours et la FTC (Federal Trade Commission), ferme depuis des semaines en raison de l'interruption du financement public, est attendue par des groupes de pression pour se prononcer sur le sort de Facebook, impliqu dans le scandale de donnes personnelles qui a affect plus de 87 millions de personnes  travers le monde entier. Neuf groupes de pression ont envoy une lettre  la Federal Trade Commission jeudi dernier, demandant aux rgulateurs de dmanteler Facebook et d'imposer des amendes leves  la suite du scandale de Cambridge Analytica, des violations subsquentes de la vie prive et des atteintes rptes aux donnes des consommateurs.

La lettre envoye par des groupes soucieux de la protection de la vie prive, dont lElectronic Privacy Information Center, Common Sense Media et l'Open Market Institute, demandait une intervention gouvernementale majeure dans le fonctionnement de Facebook. Le courrier dcrivait plusieurs recours que les organismes de rglementation pourrait prendre, y compris une amende de plusieurs milliards de dollars, la rforme des pratiques d'embauche de l'entreprise et, surtout une mesure plus extrme, la dissolution de Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp, a rapport Fortune.

Pour rappel, la semaine dernire dj, Washington Post a rapport que les rgulateurs fdraux amricains se seraient runis pour discuter de l'imposition d'une  amende record  contre Facebook Inc. pour avoir transgress un accord juridiquement contraignant relatif  un dcret d'autorisation de 2011 de la socit avec la FTC (Federal Trade Commission) pour protger la confidentialit des donnes personnelles. En effet, la FTC enqute depuis lan dernier sur Facebook dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica afin de vrifier une ventuelle violation du dcret dautorisation de 2011 relatif au respect de la vie prive des utilisateurs.

Le dcret dautorisation de 2011 exige que Facebook demande et obtienne l'autorisation expresse des utilisateurs avant de partager leurs donnes avec des tiers, et exige que le gant de la socit informe la FTC dans les cas o d'autres entits utilisaient ces informations de manire abusive. Elle interdit galement  Facebook de faire des dclarations trompeuses au sujet de ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive.


Selon le rapport du Washington Post publi la semaine dernire, la pnalit en prparation  lencontre de Facebook devrait tre beaucoup plus leve que l'amende de 22,5 millions de dollars que l'agence a impose  Google en 2012, aprs que les rgulateurs eurent dcouvert que la socit avait continu  suivre les utilisateurs de Safari d'Apple aprs avoir rvl qu'elle ne le ferait pas. Cette dernire amende avait tabli un record pour la sanction la plus svre pour avoir viol un accord avec la FTC visant  amliorer ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive.

Dans leur lettre adresse  la FTC, les groupes de dfense des droits ont indiqu qu'ils estiment qu'une amende potentielle impose  Facebook en 2019 pourrait s'lever  plus de 2 milliards de dollars. La lettre oblige galement le gant des rseaux sociaux  cder la proprit d'Instagram et de WhatsApp pour ne pas avoir protg les donnes des utilisateurs sur ces plateformes galement. 

 tant donn que les violations de Facebook sont si nombreuses et si graves, qu'elles ont un impact sur une si grande partie du public amricain et qu'elles sont au cur du modle d'affaires de l'entreprise, et compte tenu de la taille et de l'influence considrables de l'entreprise sur les consommateurs amricains,  la lettre indique que  des sanctions et des recours qui vont bien au-del des mesures rcentes de la Commission sont justifis .

Selon la lettre, une ventuelle scission  rtablirait la concurrence et l'innovation dans les services de messagerie Internet et d'applications photo, deux objectifs importants pour l'avenir de l'conomie de l'Internet . Les groupes de plaidoyer exhortent galement que Facebook soit rglement par la FTC comme un  service public  en soumettant l'entreprise  des rapports rguliers et des inspections de routine. Selon les groupes de pression, des administrateurs indpendants pourraient tre nomms pour  reprsenter les intrts des utilisateurs et examiner l'impact des produits et des politiques de Facebook sur les droits civiques .

Plus tt ce mois, une autre mine de documents compromettants sur Facebook a t descelle par un juge fdral amricain, selon un rapport de Reveal. Les documents en questions sont relatifs  un recours collectif intent contre Facebook en 2012 qui allguait que Facebook avait profit de faon inapproprie de transactions commerciales avec des enfants. Certains documents dont Reveal avait connaissance du contenu indiquaient que les enfants de 5 ans en moyenne avaient t autoriss  payer des parties de jeux, avec des cartes de crdit de leurs parents, sur la plateforme de Facebook sans autorisation pralable de ces derniers. Aprs la dcision du juge fdral, 10 jours avaient t accord  la socit pour divulguer les documents.

Les lgislateurs amricains se sont montrs relativement discrets dans la gestion de cette crise ayant affect les donnes personnelles de plusieurs utilisateurs du rseau social, y compris les amricains, considrant le dmantlement du rseau social comme un  dernier recours , comme la dit le snateur Mark Warner.

Mais les choses pourraient changer si William Barr, le candidat du prsident Donald Trump au poste de procureur gnral, est confirm  ce poste. Dans son tmoignage devant le Congrs, M. Barr a dit qu'il aimerait explorer le rle du ministre de la Justice dans le domaine de la technologie lorsqu'il s'agit de violations des lois antitrust.  J'aimerais que les responsables antitrust soutiennent cet effort pour s'impliquer davantage dans l'examen de la situation du point de vue de la concurrence , a dit M. Barr.  Je ne pense pas qu'une grande taille soit forcment mauvaise, mais je pense que beaucoup de gens se demandent comment ces grands gants ont pris forme dans la Silicon Valley. , a-t-il ajout.

Toutefois, en ce qui concerne une ventuelle dclaration de la part de la FTC  propos des requtes des groupes de pression, il faudra attendre que lorganisme fdral de rglementation ferm depuis plusieurs semaines, reprennent le travail.

*Source :* La lettre, The Wall Street Journal, Fortune

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des exigences des groupes de pression ?
 ::fleche::  Cette lettre pourra-t-elle faire voluer les choses dans le rglement de cette affaire ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Aprs le congrs, c'est au tour de la FTC de lancer une enqute sur Facebook, sur la fuite massive de donnes utilises pour un profilage
 ::fleche::  Facebook a permis aux gants de la tech d'accder aux messages privs et listes d'amis, plus de 150 entreprises auraient bnfici d'un accs intrusif
 ::fleche::  Un juge fdral descelle une mine de documents internes de Facebook dtaillant la faon dont il gagnait de l'argent sur les enfants, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Facebook pourrait tre frapp par une  amende record  par la FTC, pour atteinte  la vie prive dans l'affaire Cambridge Analytica, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Facebook utiliserait les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs comme monnaie d'change, pour accorder des privilges spciaux  certaines entreprises

----------


## emilie77

Il serait envisageable, mais en masse passeront su instagram...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le PDG de Cambridge Analytica se serait enorgueilli de la manipulation des lecteurs,*
*selon de nouvelles preuves*

Un article de Paul Hilder du mdia openDemocracy de ce 28 janvier parle  nouveau de la socit britannique Cambridge Analytica (CA). Cette fois-ci, il sagit dune pile de cassettes dcouverte rcemment qui montrerait qu'Alexander Nix, le PDG (aujourdhui suspendu) de Cambridge Analytica se vante des rpressions lectorales causes par sa socit.  L'enregistrement, jusqu'alors inconnu, rvle d'extraordinaires oprations noires sur trois continents, exploitant les faiblesses des dmocraties largement laisses ouvertes par les gouvernements , lit-on dans les premires lignes de son article. Laffaire dite de Cambridge Analytica na pas fini de faire parler delle. 

Que ce soit le rle jou par la socit dans le vote pro-Brexit en Grande-Bretagne ou le plus marquant, le vol et la manipulation de dizaines de millions de profils Facebook dlecteurs amricains pour favoriser llection de Donald Trump, les actualits sur le sujet nen finissent pas. Certains faits sont reconnus par la socit et dautres non. Selon Paul Hilder, les enregistrements rvlent qu'Alexander Nix et ses associs ont lanc Cambridge Analytica en 2013 dans le but de voler des lections ou dexercer une domination sur les lections dans le monde. Do proviennent ces cassettes ? Ces enregistrements que openDemocracy dit avoir publi ont t raliss par Brittany Kaiser, une ancienne employe de Cambridge Analytica. Dans ces extraits, lancien PDG de CA formule une srie de dclarations. Il aurait abord dans ces enregistrements son art de corrompre les leaders de lopposition, de faciliter le vol dlections et de supprimer le taux de participation.

Un fait remarquable que rvlent ces enregistrements est que Nix se vante de manipuler ou dinfluencer  sa guise les lections dans le monde. Daprs Paul, Nix loue les capacits de la socit britannique en matire de rpression, de manipulation et de corruption des lecteurs. Nix aurait mentionn dans ces enregistrements quelques un de ses principaux clients. Il cite le candidat  llection prsidentielle rpublicaine, Ted Cruz, quil prsente galement comme un fasciste et fait la lumire sur larrive de Trump au pouvoir  lissue des prsidentielles de 2016 aux USA.  ce sujet, Paul crit que Nix apporte dans ces enregistrements un clairage supplmentaire sur le lien de donnes, dargent, et de pouvoir que Cambridge Analytica a dploy pour soutenir la candidature de Trump  la prsidence. 

Beaucoup dautres faits sont rvls dans ces enregistrements notamment le rle de SCL, la socit mre de Cambridge Analytica  Trinit-et-Tobago, pour empcher le vote de jeunes Afro-Carabes ou encore son ingrence dans les lections de 2015 au Nigria.  Nix se vante d'orchestrer des oprations lectorales  travers le monde. Il rvle comment,  Trinit-et-Tobago, Strategic Communications Laboratories a mis au point une campagne populaire extrmement russie visant  accrotre l'apathie afin que les jeunes Afro-Carabes ne puissent pas voter. Au Nigria, il a t prouv que SCL avait utilis des rassemblements de chefs religieux pour dcourager le vote dans les districts cls. Nix fait galement rfrence au Brexit, bien que Cambridge Analytica ait ni  plusieurs reprises sa participation  cette campagne , a crit Paul  propos des informations rapportes par ces enregistrements. 




Aujourdhui encore, Nix nie ces allgations, bien qu'elles aient t confirmes par plusieurs sources. Ajouts  tout ceci, ces enregistrements mettent en vidence l'affirmation d'une source principale de la campagne Trump selon laquelle la socit disposerait de trois oprations principales de suppression des lecteurs. Une rvlation qui avait t faite  Bloomberg en octobre 2016, crit-il. Daprs Paul, toutes les informations sur le sujet, les enqutes sur Trump et le Brexit et en particulier ces enregistrements mettent en lumire tout un systme de conspirations contre la dmocratie. Les principaux oligarques occidentaux tels que Steve Bannon (un associ de Alexander Nix) ou Mark Zuckerberg, ont fait beaucoup plus que les Russes pour lire Donald Trump, crit-il. 

Pourquoi se servir des outils danalyse informatique pour essayer de contrler les gouvernements ? L'urgence est claire, dit Paul Hilder, nous devons scuriser et renouveler nos dmocraties. Cela signifie que nous devons fermer toutes les chappatoires permettant le blanchiment dargent et de donnes. Il faut, prconise-t-il, mettre en place des garanties strictes contre lingrence politique des milliardaires et des acteurs de la pgre (tant trangers que nationaux). 

Un autre conseil venant de lui est que nous devons galement commencer  tablir un contrat social autour de donnes qui respecte correctement les droits numriques des citoyens, en nous donnant la proprit individuelle et collective.  Si nous pouvons construire une nouvelle vague de technologies qui mritent davantage la confiance du public, nous jetterons les bases d'un Commonwealth du XXIe sicle. Un avenir dans lequel cette corne d'abondance technologique pourra enfin tre exploite pour le bien de tous. Nous avons besoin d'un New Deal pour l're Internet , a dclar Paul.

*Source :*  openDemocracy

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Aprs le congrs, c'est au tour de la FTC de lancer une enqute sur Facebook, sur la fuite massive de donnes utilises pour un profilage

 ::fleche::  Facebook a permis aux gants de la tech d'accder aux messages privs et listes d'amis, plus de 150 entreprises auraient bnfici d'un accs intrusif

 ::fleche::  Un juge fdral descelle une mine de documents internes de Facebook dtaillant la faon dont il gagnait de l'argent sur les enfants, selon un rapport

 ::fleche::  Facebook pourrait tre frapp par une  amende record  par la FTC, pour atteinte  la vie prive dans l'affaire Cambridge Analytica, selon un rapport

 ::fleche::  Facebook utiliserait les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs comme monnaie d'change, pour accorder des privilges spciaux  certaines entreprises

----------


## el_slapper

Mon opinion?

Quand un outil existe, il est utilis. Rien d'tonnant.

----------


## psychadelic

Mettons que l'on arrive  dmontrer que Cambridge Analytica a rellement fauss le vote du Brexit.
Est-ce que cela obligerait le gouvernement Britannique  annuler ce vote ?

----------


## domi65

> Cette fois-ci, il sagit dune pile de cassettes dcouverte rcemment


Des cassettes !?

Betamax, V2000 ou VHS ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*USA : Facebook pourrait faire face  une amende de l'ordre du milliard de dollars par la FTC,*
*un record pour une entreprise technologique * 

Selon le Washington Post, Facebook et les responsables de la Federal Trade Commission sont actuellement en train de ngocier une amende de plusieurs milliards de dollars afin de mettre fin  lenqute de lagence sur les pratiques antrieures de la socit en matire de protection de la vie prive. Ce serait la plus grosse amende que la FTC ait jamais inflige  une entreprise de technologie. Mais selon le Washington Post, le montant spcifique de lamende reste  dterminer.

 l'heure actuelle, la plus grosse amende jamais impose par la FTC  une entreprise technologique tait une amende de 22,5 millions de dollars impose  Google en 2012, aprs que les rgulateurs eurent dtermin que le gant de la recherche avait suivi les utilisateurs du navigateur Web Safari d'Apple alors quil avait explicitement dclar que ce ne serait pas le cas. Il faut noter que l'agence a eu des rglements plus importants sur d'autres questions.

La FTC a conclu un accord de 1,2 milliard de dollars avec le laboratoire pharmaceutique Teva Pharmaceutical Industries en 2015 pour rsoudre les violations des lois antitrust commises par Cephalon, qu'elle avait acquises.


En 2011, Facebook a sign un dcret de consentement avec la FTC, acceptant de ne plus tromper ses utilisateurs en leur disant que certaines informations de leurs profils resteraient confidentielles. Les frais seraient probablement la consquence d'infractions telles que le scandale Cambridge Analytica, dans lequel la socit aurait t juge ngligente dans sa surveillance des moyens utiliss par les applications tierces pour accder aux donnes des utilisateurs sur la plateforme. Dans le cas de Cambridge Analytica, environ 87 millions dutilisateurs ont vu un accs non autoris  leurs informations personnelles par le cabinet de conseil politique aprs leur collecte par un dveloppeur dapplications.

"Facebook est confront  un moment de critique et la seule faon d'y parvenir sera par un ordre de la FTC avec des sanctions svres et d'autres sanctions qui permettent de mettre fin  ce type d'inconduite dans la vie prive", a dclar le dmocrate Sen Richard Blumenthal (Conn.).

La FTC a ouvert pour la premire fois son enqute sur Facebook en mars dernier aprs la violation par Cambridge Analytica et dautres violations subsquentes, comme par exemple un pirate informatique qui aurait pu accder aux donnes de 29 millions de comptes au cours des mois suivants. Si Facebook et la FTC ne parviennent pas  un accord sur l'amende, l'agence pourrait choisir de poursuivre Facebook en justice pour sa ngligence passe en matire de confidentialit des utilisateurs.

Le mois dernier, le Washington Post a annonc que la FTC pourrait exiger une amende suprieure  22 millions de dollars impose  Google pour Facebook, mais des dfenseurs de la vie prive et des droits civils ont affirm que des millions pourraient tre inefficaces pour emmener la plus grande entreprise de rseautage social  corriger son comportement. Des organisations telles que l'Open Market Institute et Color of Change ont crit  la FTC pour lui demander de porter l'amende  au moins 2 milliards de dollars.

"tant donn que les violations de Facebook sont d'une telle ampleur, de nature grave, d'impact sur une si grande partie du public amricain et au cur du modle conomique de l'entreprise, et compte tenu de la taille et de l'influence gigantesques de l'entreprise sur les consommateurs amricains, des sanctions et des rparations qui vont bien au-del des actions rcentes de la Commission s'imposent, peut-on lire sur la lettre.


La lettre voudrait galement que Facebook cde la proprit d'Instagram et de WhatsApp pour ne pas avoir protg les donnes des utilisateurs sur ces plateformes galement. 

Les dfenseurs de la vie prive pense quune ventuelle scission  rtablirait la concurrence et l'innovation dans les services de messagerie Internet et d'applications photo, deux objectifs importants pour l'avenir de l'conomie de l'Internet . Les groupes de plaidoyer exhortent galement que Facebook soit rglement par la FTC comme un  service public  en soumettant l'entreprise  des rapports rguliers et des inspections de routine. Selon les dfenseurs de la vie prive, des administrateurs indpendants pourraient tre nomms pour  reprsenter les intrts des utilisateurs et examiner l'impact des produits et des politiques de Facebook sur les droits civiques .

La question de savoir si la Federal Trade Commission est une agence de protection de la vie prive efficace est dsormais sur la table. Il est galement question de savoir si la FTC est prte  utiliser ses pouvoirs actuels pour protger la confidentialit des consommateurs aux tats-Unis,  a dclar Marc Rotenberg, directeur excutif du Electronic Privacy Information Center.

Avec une amende svre et d'autres sanctions, Rotenberg est persuad que cela "indiquerait que la FTC est maintenant prte  excuter ses ordonnances de consentement". Il faut noter que la FTC est la principale agence des tats-Unis charge de faire respecter l'adhsion des entreprises  leurs propres politiques de confidentialit.

Source : Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces propositions ?
 ::fleche::  Le dmantlement de Facebook vous semble-t-il une option que pourrait tudier la FTC ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Edouard Philippe annonce avoir lanc une srie d'exprimentations avec Facebook, pour concevoir une loi qui rgule les contenus des RS avant l't
 ::fleche::  Facebook ajouterait 5 div, 9 span et 30 classes CSS  chaque publication dans la Timeline pour rendre difficile le blocage des messages sponsoriss
 ::fleche::  L'activit publicitaire de Facebook en Allemagne est compromise, car les autorits du pays lui interdisent de combiner les donnes de ses services
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : Facebook ne doit plus combiner les donnes des utilisateurs collectes sur Instagram et WhatsApp, sans leur accord explicite

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mettons que l'on arrive  dmontrer que Cambridge Analytica a rellement fauss le vote du Brexit.
> Est-ce que cela obligerait le gouvernement Britannique  annuler ce vote ?


Comment le vote peut-il tre fauss ? admettons qu'ils aient russi a influencer un pourcentage non nul d'lecteurs, ils n'auraient pas fait autre que ce que pratique la presse d'opinion ou les mdias tlviss depuis toujours.

----------


## psychadelic

> ils n'auraient pas fait autre que ce que pratique la presse d'opinion ou les mdias tlviss depuis toujours.


Non, c'est tout de mme diffrent et lenqute l'a prouv ( et Cambridge Analytica l'a reconnu): ils ont envoy des messages cibls, directement sur les comptes FB des personnes, et en fct de leur profil.
La 2em diffrence avec la presse c'est que ces messages sont dissimuls et difficilement traable.

----------


## el_slapper

> Non, c'est tout de mme diffrent et lenqute l'a prouv ( et Cambridge Analytica l'a reconnu): ils ont envoy des messages cibls, directement sur les comptes FB des personnes, et en fct de leur profil.
> La 2em diffrence avec la presse c'est que ces messages sont dissimuls et difficilement traable.


Pire : si le ciblage est bien fait, le message lui-mme peut avoir bien plus d'impact sur la cible que sur toute autre personne. Et si un autre personne tombe dessus, elle aura tendance  penser "c'est tout?" - alors qu'en fait, a a t parfaitement efficace.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*UK : Facebook ne doit pas se considrer comme tant un  gangster numrique  qui est au-dessus des lois,*
*les lgislateurs estiment que l'entreprise doit tre supervise * 

Selon un nouveau rapport parlementaire publi par le Royaume-Uni, Facebook ne devrait plus tre autoris  se gouverner et le moment est venu pour le gouvernement d'agir en tant que policier.

La commission restreinte du Parlement britannique au numrique,  la culture, aux mdias et aux sports a publi son rapport final aprs plus de 18 mois denqute sur Facebook et ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive. Des dputs ont demand que les entreprises de mdias sociaux soient tenues de supprimer les contenus  prjudiciables  ou  illgaux  de leurs plateformes et d'en tre tenues responsables en vertu d'un code de dontologie obligatoire, une politique qui a t vivement conteste dans les mdias amricains.

Ce nouveau rapport jette les bases d'une lgislation ultrieure susceptible de codifier officiellement ces demandes.  Notre enqute de l'anne dernire a identifi trois grandes menaces pour notre socit , a dclar Damian Collins, prsident du conseil d'administration de DCMS, qui a dirig cette enqute.  Le dfi pour lanne  venir est de commencer  les rparer, nous ne pouvons plus tarder .

Dimanche, les lgislateurs britanniques ont accus Facebook davoir  viol intentionnellement et sciemment les lois sur la protection des donnes et la concurrence  dans le pays, et ont appel  des enqutes sur les pratiques commerciales du gant des mdias sociaux.


Cest un rapport de 108 pages rdig par des membres du Parlement qui vient clturer cette enqute lance en 2017 sur Facebook et la diffusion de contenus malveillants en ligne. Ils ont conclu que le Royaume-Uni devrait adopter de nouvelles rglementations afin que les lgislateurs puissent tenir Facebook et ses pairs du secteur de la technologie de la Silicon Valley pour responsables des mfaits du numrique.

 Des entreprises comme Facebook ne devraient pas tre autorises  se comporter comme des "gangsters numriques" dans le monde en ligne , ont dclar les lgislateurs britanniques dans leur rapport,  estimant tre  l'avant-garde et au-dessus de la loi 

Citant des documents autrefois secrets obtenus au cours de l'enqute, les dirigeants du Royaume-Uni ont affirm que Facebook tait dispos depuis des annes   passer outre les paramtres de confidentialit de ses utilisateurs  dans le cadre d'une campagne plus vaste visant  maximiser les revenus gnrs par des informations aussi sensibles.

Au cours du processus, ont dclar des dputs, Facebook a dlibrment dsavantag ses concurrents en limitant l'accs au site et aux prcieuses donnes des utilisateurs. Les lgislateurs ont dcid que le gouvernement britannique devrait enquter sur la question de savoir si  Facebook utilise injustement sa position dominante sur le march des mdias sociaux pour dcider quelles entreprises doivent russir ou chouer , selon le rapport.

 Le principe directeur de la culture du "avancer rapidement et casser des choses semble souvent tre qu'il est prfrable de prsenter des excuses que de demander la permission , a dclar le prsident du comit, Damian Collins.

 Nous avons besoin d'un changement radical dans le rapport de force entre les plateformes et le peuple .

Collins a dclar que l're de l'autorgulation inadquate devait prendre fin.  Les droits du citoyen doivent tre tablis dans la loi, en obligeant les entreprises de technologie  adhrer  un code de conduite rdig dans la loi par le Parlement et supervis par un rgulateur indpendant , a-t-il dclar.

Collins et son comit ont soulign dimanche la ncessit de nouvelles rglementations ciblant les mdias sociaux, notamment celles qui obligeraient Facebook et d'autres entreprises du secteur des technologies  prendre des mesures rapides pour supprimer les contenus prjudiciables ou illgaux en ligne. Une loi similaire a t mise en uvre en Allemagne et propose ailleurs en Europe. En Grande-Bretagne, les lgislateurs ont utilis leur rapport pour soutenir l'ide d'un rgulateur indpendant dot du pouvoir d'enquter sur les gants de la technologie et d'imposer de  lourdes amendes   ceux qui ne se conforment pas.


*La raction de Facebook*

Dans une dclaration, Facebook a assur avoir apport des modifications considrables  ses pratiques commerciales et appuy la rglementation dans des domaines tels que la confidentialit, mais la socit a ni avoir enfreint les lois du pays.

 Bien que nous ayons encore beaucoup  faire, nous ne sommes pas la mme socit que nous l'tions il y a un an , a dclar Karim Palant, responsable des politiques publiques pour Facebook au Royaume-Uni.

Lenqute du comit a dur 18 mois, aprs que le dnonciateur Christopher Wylie ait affirm que le consultant politique Cambridge Analytica avait obtenu les donnes de millions dutilisateurs du rseau social.

Zuckerberg s'est excus l'anne dernire pour un  abus de confiance  suite au scandale.

Mais il a refus de comparatre  trois reprises devant les lgislateurs britanniques, une position qui, pour le comit, dnonait un  mpris  envers le Parlement et les membres de neuf assembles lgislatives du monde entier.

 Nous pensons que, dans ses tmoignages devant le comit, Facebook a souvent dlibrment cherch  entraver notre travail en donnant des rponses incompltes, peu sincres et parfois trompeuses , a dclar Collins.

 Mark Zuckerberg omet continuellement de montrer les niveaux de leadership et de responsabilit personnelle qui devraient tre attendus de quelqu'un qui sige au sommet de l'une des plus grandes entreprises du monde .


Le lgislateur a identifi les principales menaces pesant sur la socit en raison de la domination d'entreprises technologiques telles que Facebook, galement propritaire de WhatsApp et Instagram, Google et Twitter.

Lappel du Parlement  un examen plus approfondi de Facebook vient augmenter la quantit de difficults juridiques et politiques, qui na de cesse de grandir, du numro un des rseaux sociaux, augmentant en parallle le potentiel damendes et dautres peines. Il y a eu des demandes pour dexamens supplmentaires dans toute l'Europe, o les rgulateurs disposent de nouvelles rgles qui promettent des sanctions svres pour les entreprises qui violent la vie prive des citoyens. Aux tats-Unis, Facebook fait galement lobjet dune enqute de la Federal Trade Commission, qui cherche  savoir si la socit a enfreint un accord de 2011 quelle avait conclu avec le gouvernement amricain pour amliorer ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive. Les deux parties sont au dbut de discussions sur un nouveau rglement qui pourrait obliger le gant de la technologie  payer une amende de plusieurs milliards de dollars.

Sources : Reuters, Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide d'une supervision de Facebook par un comit indpendant d'thique ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'quipe de scurit de Facebook suit l'emplacement des utilisateurs considrs comme une menace, pour protger ses employs
 ::fleche::  USA : Facebook pourrait faire face  une amende de l'ordre du milliard de dollars par la FTC, un record pour une entreprise technologique
 ::fleche::  Edouard Philippe annonce avoir lanc une srie d'exprimentations avec Facebook, pour concevoir une loi qui rgule les contenus des RS avant l't
 ::fleche::  Facebook ajouterait 5 div, 9 span et 30 classes CSS  chaque publication dans la Timeline pour rendre difficile le blocage des messages sponsoriss
 ::fleche::  L'activit publicitaire de Facebook en Allemagne est compromise, car les autorits du pays lui interdisent de combiner les donnes de ses services

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, c'est tout de mme diffrent et lenqute l'a prouv ( et Cambridge Analytica l'a reconnu): ils ont envoy des messages cibls, directement sur les comptes FB des personnes, et en fct de leur profil.
> La 2em diffrence avec la presse c'est que ces messages sont dissimuls et difficilement traable.


La presse et les mdias tlvisuels envoient des messages cibls  leur lecteurs/auditeurs depuis l'invention de l'audimat. Crois-tu que cela n'est qu'une mesure quantitative d'audience ? monsieur Macron faisait publier ses interviews dans _Ttu_, pas dans _chteaux et demeures_.
Par contre, il y a effectivement tromperie du consommateur si les donnes personnelles sont accessibles  des tiers.

----------


## psychadelic

> Par contre, il y a effectivement tromperie du consommateur si les donnes personnelles sont accessibles  des tiers.


Ben c'est justement ce qu'il c'est pass. Par le biais d'une fausse enqute Cambridge Analytica  pu obtenir de FaceBook toutes les info qu'il voulait pour raliser les profils de chaque personne et cibler celles qui les intressaient en leur envoyant par message privs des fakesNews pour orienter leur vote.

a n'a rien  voir avec un ciblage bas sur le profil moyen des lecteur de tel ou tel journal, qui de plus est non seulement traable, mais permet aussi d'empcher la diffusion de fausses nouvelles, car "en principe" seules les nouvelles vrifies sont imprime (et a peut donner lieu  des procs sinon).

Sans oublier que Cambridge Analytica  t financ par Robert Mercer aussi bien pour la campagne de Trump que pour le Brexit, sans que ces montant ne puissent tre comptabiliss sur les comptes de campagne.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ben c'est justement ce qu'il c'est pass. Par le biais d'une fausse enqute Cambridge Analytica  pu obtenir de FaceBook toutes les info qu'il voulait pour raliser les profils de chaque personne et cibler celles qui les intressaient en leur envoyant par message privs des fakesNews pour orienter leur vote.


A partir du moment o tu autorises une application  accder  ton compte facebook, tu lui donnes accs  toutes tes informations. *Ajoutons pour la N-ime fois* que facebook vend du "conseil politique" et a dj faire lire quantit de politiciens, ce qui est autrement plus impactant que cette histoire.

Alors qu'ici on parle d' peine 270.000 lecteurs, ce qui est une paille. Cambridge Analytica est juste un scapegoat.





> a n'a rien  voir avec un ciblage bas sur le profil moyen des lecteur de tel ou tel journal, qui de plus est non seulement traable, mais permet aussi d'empcher la diffusion de fausses nouvelles, car "en principe" seules les nouvelles vrifies sont imprime (et a peut donner lieu  des procs sinon).


Pourtant si j'ouvre la presse crite, france info en tte, je vois quantit de fausses nouvelles: ours polaire qui disparat, iceberg qui va noyer Saint Malo, Fillon qui ne rend pas ses costumes, et j'en passe. Tu veux dire de fausses nouvelles revendiqus par le pouvoir, donc de ses courtisans.




> Sans oublier que Cambridge Analytica  t financ par Robert Mercer aussi bien pour la campagne de Trump que pour le Brexit, sans que ces montant ne puissent tre comptabiliss sur les comptes de campagne.


Ce n'est nullement diffrent du reste du systme lectoral amricain o les dpenses se chiffrent en milliard. En tout cas je ne vois pas le souci, c'est toujours mieux que d'tre financ par Jeffrey P. Bezos, fossoyeur international du petit commerce.

----------


## psychadelic

ah, ok, t'es vers dans les thories du complots, donc inutile d'en discuter.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Facebook a volontairement planifi lespionnage des utilisateurs*
*C'est ce que rvlent de nouveaux emails confidentiels de la direction*

Il semble que lanne 2019 ne sera pas de tout repos pour le rseau social  2 milliards dutilisateurs qui a fait lobjet de plusieurs accusations lanne dernire, notamment, de navoir pas suffisamment protg les donnes de ses utilisateurs et de navoir pas empcher la diffusion des fausses nouvelles et la dsinformation de tout genre sur sa plateforme numrique. Nous ne sommes qu'en dbut danne que des nouvelles qui ne sont pas faites pour favoriser laugmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs du rseau social dferlent sur la toile mondiale.

Les nouveaux documents publis vendredi qui semblent tre des communications internes confidentielles entre les hauts responsables de Facebook, dont Mark Zuckerberg, apportent un nouvel clairage sur le traitement des donnes utilisateur par l'entreprise. Selon les documents divulgus, Facebook prvoyait non seulement dutiliser une application Android pour suivre la localisation de ses utilisateurs  partir de leur tlphone mobile, mais galement, de transmettre des donnes sur les utilisateurs de Facebook  des socits qui vendent des services de rencontres ainsi qu des organisations qui souhaitent les cibler avec des publicits  politiques .


Selon le rapport du Guardian, Facebook avait volontairement planifi lespionnage des utilisateurs, d'aprs les documents rendus public. Cette rvlation vient encore aggraver la situation du rseau social dj pnible avec les organisations de protection de vie prive sur Internet, les organismes de rgulation et les utilisateurs. Selon un article de Bloomberg publi en janvier, la colre de certains utilisateurs s'tait intensifie contre Facebook quand ils ont dcouvert qu'il est impossible de supprimer l'application Facebook prinstalle de certains smartphones Samsung. Toutefois, un porte-parole de Facebook et Samsung ont dclar que la  dsactivation de l'application prinstalle correspond  sa surpression de lappareil. Esprons que a marche.

Environ 60 pages de documents lis au procs entre Facebook et Six4Three, un dveloppeur d'applications, ont t publies anonymement sur GitHub le vendredi. Ces documents comprennent des courriels entre divers dirigeants de Facebook ainsi qu'une note de service  hautement confidentielle  de 2012 qui dtaillent diverses questions de politique de la socit.

Leur divulgation intervient  la suite de la publication du rapport denqute du comit du numrique, de la culture, des mdias et du sport (DCMS) du Parlement britannique prsid par Damian Collins. Ce comit tait charg denquter sur Facebook concernant les fausses nouvelles et la dsinformation propages sur sa plateforme. Le rapport denqute, qui na pas t tendre avec Facebook, demande la mise en place dun rgulateur indpendant charg de superviser Facebook et les autres socits de mdias sociaux. Le rapport a par ailleurs compar le rseau social   un gangster numrique  qui se place  au-dessus des lois . 

Les nouveaux documents divulgus font partie d'un ensemble de documents saisie par le DCMS en novembre dernier,  loccasion dun voyage daffaire au Royaume-Unis de Ted Kramer, fondateur de Six4Three. Les parlementaires britanniques avaient publi en dcembre dernier plus dune centaine de pages de ces documents malgr l'ordonnance de non divulgation du tribunal de la Californie.

*Que rvlent les nouveaux documents confidentiels divulgus ?*

Rien qui puisse encourager  continuer d'utiliser les applications Facebook. Dans un mmo de 8 pages, marqu  hautement confidentiel , qui semble tre une note de service de juillet 2012 de Marne Levine, vice-prsidente de la politique publique mondiale de Facebook  l'poque, se trouve exposs des plans fascinants de collecte de donnes sur les tlphones Android.  Nous allons collecter les donnes de localisation des utilisateurs et les comparer avec les identifiants des sites cellulaires. Ces informations seront stockes sous une forme anonyme, mais nous permettront de dployer des produits avec des fonctionnalits de localisation tlphonique  l'avenir. , a-t-elle crit.

Les courriels de Mme Levine, lactuel chef des oprations d'Instagram, ont rvl galement que Facebook avait modifi ses termes de services pour permettre aux annonceurs de cibler plus facilement les clibataires sur Facebook, notamment en leur offrant des publicits  politiques  via une interface libre-service.  Nous avons rvis nos termes de services pour permettre aux annonceurs de cibler les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas indiqu qu'ils sont  maris  ou  en couple  (au lieu de cibler uniquement les utilisateurs  clibataires ) , a-t-elle crit.  Cette capacit de ciblage n'est actuellement disponible que pour les services de rencontre, mais l'quipe des produits publicitaires travaille  l'tendre  d'autres secteurs verticaux (comme la politique) et  la rendre disponible via le libre-service 


Les revenus financiers taient lun des motifs de ces manuvres politiques de Facebook, selon une autre section de la note de service.  Dans un de ses courriels, Levine a fait rfrence  un autre projet en le dcrivant comme un  assouplissement des termes de services , qui devrait augmenter les revenus de Facebook.  Il s'agit d'une grande victoire spcialement pour le secteur de rencontre, mais elle soutient galement nos efforts pour examiner les  bonnes  opportunits de revenus rsultant de l'assouplissement/changements des termes de services,  crit-elle.

Les documents montrent galement que Facebook prvoyait aussi dutiliser son application Android pour obtenir des renseignements concurrentiels sur les entreprises concurrentes.   Pour des fins d'analyse concurrentielle et d'amlioration de produit, l'quipe de croissance souhaite commencer  collecter certaines informations sur la question de savoir si les utilisateurs ont un autre app store que Google Play et quelles applications par dfaut ils utilisent pour certaines fonctions Facebook (appareil photo, messages, etc.). , a crit Mme Levine.  L'quipe de protection de la vie prive travaille avec l'quipe de croissance pour dterminer les meilleures solutions de rechange pour recueillir ces renseignements tout en minimisant les risques lis aux termes de services , a-t-elle ajout dans le courriel.

Les nouveaux emails publis semblent galement faire rfrence  ce qui aurait pu tre une atteinte catastrophique  la vie prive que les responsables de Facebook ont d camoufler. Dans un courriel, l'ancien vice-prsident de Facebook, Michael Vernal, avait averti par e-mail, en octobre 2013, qu'un problme avec  Login V4  aurait pu tre  presque fatal  pour la plateforme Facebook.  Si Mark avait accidentellement divulgu les revenus  l'avance parce qu'une application de la plateforme violait sa vie prive... littralement, cela aurait t fatal pour Login / Open Graph / etc , a-t-il crit.

Il a ensuite exhort tout le monde dans le fil d'instruction  garder l'incident confidentiel, en crivant :  Je veux qu'on y donne suite et qu'on y rponde de toute urgence, mais je ne veux pas que cette histoire se rpande  l'intrieur de Facebook ou  l'extrieur de ce fil d'instruction. Je ne peux pas vous dire  quel point cela aurait t terrible pour nous tous si cela n'avait pas t arrt rapidement .

Dans une autre section de la note, Levine dtaille les efforts dploys par divers dirigeants et employs de Facebook pour obtenir la faveur des politiciens du monde entier. Entre autres choses, Levine clbrait, dans un courriel, une rencontre entre le gnral Martin Dempsey, alors prsident des chefs d'tat-major interarmes, et Sheryl Sandberg, lactuelle directrice des oprations de Facebook. 

Avec ces diffrentes rvlations, ltau se resserre davantage autour du gant des rseaux sociaux.  Facebook vient de se faire svrement pingler par les parlementaires britanniques qui ont rcemment rendu public leur rapport denqute de 108 pages sur les fausses nouvelles et la dsinformation. Ce rapport, qui a ncessit dix-huit mois denqute, laudition dau moins de 73 tmoins et plus 4 350 questions poses, prvoit plusieurs mesures, y compris la supervision de Facebook, afin de mettre fin  certaines pratiques non recommandes.

*Source :* The Guardian, Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pourrait-il arriver  Facebook aprs la dcouverte de toutes ces informations sur sa responsabilit dans la violation des donnes des utilisateurs ?  

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Il n'est pas possible de supprimer l'app Facebook pr-installe de certains smartphones Samsung, ce qui suscite la colre des utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Facebook a dcid quels utilisateurs pouvaient tre intresss par les nazis, et a laiss les annonceurs les cibler directement
 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg affirme que la fusion des plateformes WhatsApp, Instagram et Messenger amliorera la scurit, et crera une exprience de type iMessage
 ::fleche::  L'quipe de scurit de Facebook suit l'emplacement des utilisateurs considrs comme une menace, pour protger ses employs
 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Facebook a soutenu le partage des donnes clients malgr des doutes, selon les documents saisis par les dputs, il a dplor son choix

----------


## Invit

Moi qui pensez que c'tait du au hasard.

Sinon le dbut des sanctions pour benalla (-1 ans) tait plus rapide que avec Facebook (10 aprs on envisage) que faut t'il comprendre ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

* Clear History  qui permettra d'effacer son historique de navigation sur Facebook est pour 2019*
*la firme dit qu'il nuira  ses activits publicitaires*

Laffaire Cambridge Analytica a conduit Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, devant plusieurs institutions lgislatives pour tmoigner des pratiques de confidentialit de son entreprise. Parmi ces institutions, il y a le Congrs amricain qui a soumis Zuckerberg  une srie dinterrogation afin de comprendre la politique dutilisation des donnes des utilisateurs. Dans un document de 500 pages publi en juin 2018, Facebook, comme son PDG dans ses diffrents tmoignages, a promis de mener une enqute pour claircir son ventuelle implication dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica tout en continuant  amliorer ses pratiques de confidentialit. 

Facebook avait donc brandi de nouveaux outils destins  appuyer ses pratiques de confidentialit, notamment une fonctionnalit baptise  Clear History  qui  permettra aux utilisateurs de voir les sites Web et les applications qui envoient des informations  Facebook lorsqu'ils les utilisent. La fonctionnalit permettra galement aux utilisateurs de supprimer ces donnes de leurs comptes et de dsactiver pareils changes avec leurs comptes  lavenir , avait dclar la socit. Comme son nom l'indique, cette fonctionnalit permet aux utilisateurs d'effacer leur historique de navigation sur le rseau social. La fonctionnalit Clear History avait t annonce  la confrence annuelle F8 de Facebook pour les dveloppeurs en mai 2018 et devrait tre disponible cette anne.


 Dans votre navigateur Web, vous disposez d'un moyen simple d'effacer vos cookies et votre historique. L'ide est que beaucoup de sites ont besoin de cookies pour fonctionner, mais vous devriez toujours pouvoir effacer votre historique quand vous le voulez. Nous construisons une version de [cette fonctionnalit] pour Facebook aussi. Ce sera un contrle simple pour effacer votre historique de navigation sur Facebook - ce sur quoi vous avez cliqu, les sites Web que vous avez visits, et ainsi de suite , a crit Mark Zuckerberg dans un post sur Facebook.  Cette fonctionnalit vous permet de voir les sites Web et les applications qui nous envoient des informations lorsque vous les utilisez, de supprimer ces informations de votre compte et de dsactiver notre capacit  les stocker dans votre compte , explique Erin Egan, Chief Privacy Officer de Facebook, dans un autre post. Il profite galement pour prciser que les applications et sites Web qui utilisent des fonctionnalits telles que le bouton  J'aime  ou Facebook Analytics envoient au rseau social des informations pour amliorer son contenu et ses annonces.

En rsum, cette fonctionnalit vise  permettre aux utilisateurs d'isoler Facebook du reste de leur activit de navigation Web. Sa finalit s'apparente donc  celle de l'extension Facebook Container lance fin mars par Mozilla pour Firefox. Mais contrairement  Clear History qui est utilis  postriori, c'est--dire aprs que les donnes sont collectes, la solution de Mozilla veut tout simplement empcher Facebook de collecter des donnes sur les utilisateurs alors qu'ils ne sont pas sur son site.

 Clear History  commenait  ressembler  une promesse vide de sens faite par Zuckerberg sous la contrainte dans le sillage du scandale Cambridge Analytica. Aprs avoir initialement dit que le dveloppement de la fonctionnalit prendrait quelques mois, Facebook a dclar en dcembre que cela  prenait plus de temps que prvu , en citant des obstacles techniques. Mardi dernier, Facebook a donn une forte indication que  Clear History  est vraiment  venir et il a joint un calendrier plus crdible. David Werner, chef de la direction financire, a dclar  un auditoire de banquiers, d'investisseurs et d'industriels  la confrence Morgan Stanley que la fonctionnalit sera disponible cette anne et que cela nuirait probablement aux activits publicitaires cibles de Facebook. 

Plus important encore, le fait que le directeur financier de Facebook parle de cette fonctionnalit en termes de  vents contraires  pour les activits du rseau social suggre qu'il ne s'agit pas simplement d'une faade.  Facebook pourrait bien publier cette fonctionnalit, mais la concevoir de telle sorte qu'elle soit inefficace ou peu susceptible d'tre largement utilise. Facebook et d'autres plateformes technologiques se spcialisent dans la manipulation du comportement des utilisateurs via la conception de leurs produits. Elles savent donc comment enterrer une caractristique quand ils ne veulent pas que beaucoup de gens s'en servent. Une telle mesure leur permet d'apaiser les critiques en matire de protection de la vie prive tout en maintenant le statu quo pour la grande majorit des utilisateurs qui ne savent pas qu'ils peuvent s'exclure , a crit Slate, un magazine amricain.

Cela pourrait bien tre le cas avec  Clear History . Toutefois, la dclaration de Wehner donne l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une fonctionnalit que Facebook s'attend  ce que les gens utilisent rellement, peut-tre parce qu'ils seront en mesure de la trouver. Sinon, l'effet sur ses activits publicitaires serait ngligeable. Nanmoins, des questions importantes demeurent quant  la conception et  la fonction de l'lment. Slate a demand  Facebook si les donnes seront rellement supprimes ou simplement effaces d'une manire ou d'une autre qui les laissera stockes sur les serveurs de Facebook.  cette question, la rponse d'un porte-parole de Facebook a suggr qu'il ne sera pas supprim en soi, bien qu'il ait au moins raffirm que les donnes ne seront plus utilises pour le ciblage publicitaire.

 Du point de vue du ciblage et de l'optimisation, Clear History sera similaire au contrle des donnes de nos partenaires existants dans les Prfrences publicitaires - les donnes effaces par une personne ne seront pas utilises pour personnaliser ses annonces. Nous partagerons plus de conseils et de dtails sur l'impact pour les annonceurs  mesure que nous nous rapprochons du lancement . Les internautes restent assez septiques sur le fonctionnent rel de cette fonctionnalit. Certains sont surpris que Facebook soit en train d'implmenter une telle fonctionnalit et doute qu'elle fonctionne vraiment comme le public le souhaite. 

*Sources :*  CNBC, Slate

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook va-t-il vraiment lancer Clear History qui pourrait nuire  ses revenus publicitaires ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette fonctionnalit fonctionnera vraiment comme annonc par Facebook ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Affaire Cambridge Analytica : Facebook tmoigne dans un document de 500 pages en ignorant les proccupations de nombreux lgislateurs amricains

 ::fleche::  Mozilla lance une extension Firefox pour isoler Facebook dans un conteneur afin d'empcher le rseau social de vous pister sur les autres sites

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg annonce (avec un peu de regret ?) la fonctionnalit  Clear History  qui permet d'effacer son historique de navigation sur Facebook

----------


## Citrax

Croire ou ne pas croire facebook*.............l est la question !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

 bon allez j'arrte les blagues,  ils ne sont pas crdibles.




(* la plus grande aberration de l'Internet)

----------


## Doksuri

```

```

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les utilisateurs amricains de Facebook quittent le rseau social par millions*
*selon un sondage d'Edison Research*

Un sondage publi en septembre 2018 par l'institut Pew Research Center montre que des amricains taient massivement en train de rviser leur position vis--vis du rseau social Facebook. Le sondage, ralis du 29 mai au 11 juin, sur un chantillon de 3413 utilisateurs de Facebook, avait rvl que 74 % des utilisateurs amricains de Facebook ont pris des mesures pour redfinir une nouvelle orientation de leur vie sur le rseau social. Parmi les utilisateurs amricains du rseau social gs de 18 ans et plus qui ont t sonds, 54 % ont modifi leurs paramtres de confidentialit au cours des 12 mois prcdents la date de l'enqute tandis que 42 % ont mme cess de consult Facebook pendant plusieurs semaines. 

Un peu plus du quart des rpondants (26 %) sont alls plus loin dans leur dcision de changer leur relation avec le rseau social en supprimant lapplication de leur tlphone portable. 74 % de la cible du sondage ont ralis au moins lune de ces actions en signe de recherche de protection de leurs donnes personnelles suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica et aux nombreuses rvlations de contrats de partage de donnes faites par Facebook. Une nouvelle tude effectue par Edison Research, un cabinet de sondage, rvle que le nombre d'utilisateurs actuels de Facebook continue de diminuer. L'tude montre que le nombre d'utilisateurs de Facebook est estim  15 millions de moins que dans le rapport d'Edison Research de l'anne 2017. 


Les baisses sont fortement concentres chez les jeunes. En effet, la plus forte baisse se situe les utilisateurs gs de 12  34 ans. Marketplace Tech, un programme radiophonique amricain, a donn son avis sur les rsultats de recherches du cabinet Edison Research sur les mdias sociaux. Une petite analyse de Marketplace a rvl que prs de 80 % des utilisateurs aux tats-Unis utilisent Twitter, Snapchat ou d'autres rseaux sociaux, mais qu'ils sont moins nombreux  se rendre sur Facebook. Cette baisse d'affluence sur le gant rseau social amricain pourrait avoir plusieurs raisons.




Au cours des dernires annes, Facebook a t au cur de la majorit des scandales lis  lutilisation faite par les entreprises de la Tech des donnes utilisateur quelles collectent, dune part, et  la manire mme dont ces donnes sont collectes, dautre part. Il y a eu laffaire Onavo Protect, un service VPN de Facebook qui, au lieu du rempart de scurit qui est promis dans la description, est un logiciel conu pour collecter et analyser les donnes des utilisateurs afin damliorer les produits et services de Facebook.  Onavo collecte des donnes relatives aux applications installes sur votre appareil lorsque vous les utilisez, aux sites que vous visitez et au volume de donnes que vous utilisez , peut-on lire dans les termes de la politique de confidentialit de lapplication elle-mme. 

On se rappelle galement de laffaire des logs dappels et de SMS. Il a t dcouvert que Facebook a enregistr les mtadonnes des appels tlphoniques et SMS des utilisateurs d'Android. Aprs avoir tlcharg ses archives Facebook, Dylan McKay, un utilisateur du rseau social a en effet t surpris de dcouvrir que prs de deux ans de logs d'appels et SMS de son tlphone Android taient inclus. D'autres utilisateurs ont confirm que les informations sur leurs communications ont galement t enregistres. Les donnes enregistres pour chaque appel incluent l'heure et la date  laquelle l'appel a t effectu, le type d'appel (entrant, sortant, manqu), le contact impliqu et la dure de l'appel.

Il y a galement laffaire impliquant la fonctionnalit  View As , Dans l'aprs-midi du 25 septembre dernier, les ingnieurs de Facebook ont dcouvert un problme de scurit touchant prs de 50 millions de comptes. Un correctif tait dj disponible le jeudi suivant et Facebook a rvl que lattaque a compromis prs de 50 millions de comptes Facebook permettant de prendre le contrle des utilisateurs. Facebook a rapport que les attaquants ont exploit une vulnrabilit du code de Facebook ayant affect la fonctionnalit  View As , qui permet aux utilisateurs de voir  quoi ressemble leur propre profil. Les pirates ont drob des jetons daccs Facebook qui leur ont permis ensuite de prendre le contrle des comptes utilisateurs. Cependant, le problme a t rsolu avec le correctif.

Et bien videmment, il y a laffaire Cambridge Analytica dont on a longtemps parl. Forcment, cette avalanche de scandales ne passe pas sans laisser de marques. La confiance gnrale en Facebook sest fortement rode. Un nombre important d'utilisateurs de Facebook continue de prendre des mesures pour recadrer sa relation avec le rseau social. Et cela se ressent diversement au sein des utilisateurs. Si certains sont plus pointilleux sur le contrle de lutilisation faite de leurs donnes, dautres ont pris loption la plus radicale : dsinstaller Facebook de leurs mobiles. Pour ceux qui dcident de supprimer leur compte Facebook, il n'est pas aussi simple et spontan de le faire. Le rseau social a presque doubl le temps ncessaire pour que le compte d'un utilisateur soit rellement supprim. Vous saviez dj peut-tre qu'auparavant, c'est 14 jours, maintenant, c'est pass  un mois. 

*Sources :*  Rapport de l'tude, Marketplace

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rsultats du sondage ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : un quart des utilisateurs de Facebook ont supprim l'application en 12 mois, tandis que 74 % ont chang leur relation avec le rseau social

 ::fleche::  L'an dernier, prs de la moiti des jeunes utilisateurs ont supprim Facebook de leurs mobiles suite aux divers scandales impliquant l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  Facebook contraint de retirer son application VPN qui collecte les donnes d'utilisateur de l'App Store parce qu'elle violerait les standards d'Apple

 ::fleche::  Enregistrement des donnes d'appels et de SMS : Facebook frle un nouveau scandale alors que la firme peine  calmer la tempte Cambridge Analytica

 ::fleche::  Prs de 50 millions de comptes Facebook affects par une faille de scurit considre comme tant la plus importante de l'histoire du rseau social

----------


## Ecthelion2

Les dparts ont commenc bien avant ces "scandales" dont pas mal de gens se moquent (et/ou car ils ne sont mme pas au courant). 

Dj par les jeunes qui sont partis en masse sur d'autres rseaux, pour fuir Facebook qui tait envahi par leurs parents et le reste de leur famille, pas par rapport  Cambrige Analityca ou autres. ^^

----------


## tanaka59

Quand on voit la puissance de Facebook je ne serai pas surprise de voir Facebook rachet des concurrents. 

Rsultat quand un utilisateur quitte une plate forme ... Facebook a encore la main mise sur lui ... Juste que le ciblage sera fait diffremment pour le conserver ...

----------


## schmiddy

Je ne suis pas surpris. Facebook n'a pas la mme emprise sur la nouvelle gnration. J'ai cr mon compte en 2007 ou 2008,  l'poque o en effet Facebook n'tait pas encore traduit, et c'tait le seul rseau social qui visait large,  l'inverse de MySpace plus orient artistique. Au fil du temps, de nouveaux rseaux sociaux sont apparus et Facebook n'a fait que tenter de suivre pour enrayer son rosion et l'mergence de ces nouveaux rseaux spcialiss dans un domaine (LinkedIn pour l'emploi par exemple). Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui vieillis ou non, mais Facebook m'insupporte depuis des annes avec la publicit omniprsente, la timeline qui me prsente tout sauf ce que j'attends d'un rseau social, c'est  dire l'actualit de mon rseau. Au final aprs 4-5 ans en friche mais des nettoyages de liste d'amis rguliers, j'ai fini par dsactiver mon compte il y a quelques mois. Ce n'est pas tant les scandales qui m'ont fait quitter FB car j'tais parfaitement conscient de ce que je faisais, c'est simplement que FB est devenu une gigantesque poubelle d'internet, tout comme le rseau  l'oiseau qui pourtant tait plutt intressant il y a encore quelques annes. Dsormais, je "rseaute" autrement ; ce qui m'inquite est qu'au final LinkedIn devient un peu comme Facebook, on commence  y voir de tout et n'importe quoi.

Simplement, je redcouvre les agrgateurs de flux RSS et je me suis fait un Feedly aux petits oignons pour cibler ce qui m'intresse et je reste en contact avec mes relations perso / pro diffremment... comme je faisais avant Facebook.  :;):

----------


## weed

Okay, il y a de nombreux de comptes FB ferms mais est ce que pour autant les sites internets vont s'adapter. 

J'observe que pour le moment, les sites Internet, les groupes de musiques, les marques, les sportifs ... proposent que l'on les suivent par Facebook avant tout, puis Instagram, Twiter. 
Facebook est utilis beaucoup pour diffuser de l'information facilement et avoir une intraction avec ses clients, ses lecteurs. 

Est ce qu'avec ces dparts, est ce qu'il va y avoir une remise en question et pourquoi un rseau de substitution?

----------


## cedric57

Autant j'aime beaucoup facebook et ne suis pas du tout drang par leurs pratiques. Je prfre cette poque ou les publicits sont bien plus pertinentes et ne sont plus intrusives (sauf peut tre encore dans quelques sites bizarres).

Mais je suis beaucoup plus drang par le gouvernement qui lui a le droit d'avoir accs  nos comptes bancaires, nos emails, nous mettre sur coute tlphonique, analyser notre connexion internetpuis mme ventuellement prendre tout ce qu'on possde avec un huissier. On est galement trs limit dans sa capacit  dfendre son domicile des criminelles car on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on a le droit de faire ou non pour se protger (par exemple si un voleur de blesse dans notre jardin car un arbre tait mal entretenuon peut se retrouver  lui donner une pension  vieet si on a pas l'argent, on peut se faire prendre notre maisonvoitureet tout ce qu'on possde).
Bref a me fait doucement rire ceux qui se battent contre facebook pour la vie privepour moi a n'existe pas.

Sinon je pense que les utilisateurs quittent facebook parce qu'ils ont trouv d'autres rseaux mieux  ::):  Comme snapchat ou bien instagram. Car l'utilisation des rseaux sociaux atteins des taux records.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Facebook est confront  de nouvelles questions sur le moment o il a eu connaissance de la collecte de donnes*
*de Cambridge Analytica*

La semaine qui vient de passer sest solde pour Facebook avec le dpart de deux de ses plus importants cadres. Chris Cox, le responsable des produits chez Facebook et Chris Daniel ont quitt la direction de lentreprise. Selon le New York Times, leur dpart est troitement li  la trs controverse ide de Mark Zuckerberg de vouloir unifier les trois principales plateformes du groupe notamment Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp et Instagram. Depuis un peu plus d'un an maintenant, les dmissions se succdent au sein de lentreprise. On pourrait les illustrer en partant par exemple de la dmission de Brian Acton et de Jan Koum, les deux cofondateurs de Whatsapp, respectivement en 2017 et 2018. Toujours en 2018, les deux cofondateurs dInstagram ont galement quitt la socit. D'autres responsables, notamment le responsable des communications et des politiques de Facebook et le responsable de la scurit, ont galement quitt leurs fonctions. 

*Pourquoi une telle vague de dmission au sein de lentreprise ?*

Beaucoup dexplications  propos de ses vagues de dmission laissent entendre que ces cadres sont partis  la suite de malversations entre ces derniers et Mark Zuckerberg concernant la faon dont le PDG de Facebook dirige l'entreprise. Des spculations lient certains de ces dparts au scandale qui a tant faire parler de lui, celui du Cambridge Analytica. Est-ce vrai ? On ne saurait y rpondre avec certitude puisqu ce jour, aucun commentaire de la part de Facebook nexiste  ce propos. Si depuis lexplosion du scandale de Cambridge Analytica, Facebook a toujours ni tre au courant de lutilisation finale des donnes collectes et traites par lentreprise britannique, les rcentes accusations  lencontre de la socit en disent totalement le contraire. Daprs des rvlations faites par lhebdomadaire britannique The Observer la semaine passe, Facebook aurait dissimul depuis le dbut de cette histoire des preuves qui prouvent son implication directe dans laffaire dite de Cambridge Analytica.


En effet, pour laffaire quon cite et daprs les propos de The Observer relays par The Guardian, au moins un membre du conseil dadministration de Facebook tait au courant du but rel et permanent de la collecte de donnes litigieuse plusieurs annes avant lexplosion du scandale. Facebook aurait-il menti jusque l en soutenant quil a appris de la presse ce  quoi les donnes collectes par Cambridge Analytica devraient servir ? Cest que ressortent les rcentes affirmations de lhebdomadaire britannique.  Des personnes de la Silicon Valley ont tmoign que Marc Andreessen, membre du conseil d'administration de Facebook, le fondateur de la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz et l'une des personnes les plus influentes de la Silicon Valley, ont assist  une runion avec Christopher Wylie qui s'est tenue dans le bureau d'Andreessen Horowitz deux ans avant que Wylie ne se prsente comme dnonciateur , a indiqu la semaine dernire The Observer.

*Que sest-il pass au cours de la runion entre les membres de Facebook et Wylie ?* 

Ce dernier, rappelons-le, a galement occup le poste de directeur de recherche au sein de la socit britannique, Cambridge Analytica, disait en mars 2018 que   Sans Cambridge Analytica, il n'y aurait pas eu de Brexit. Ils ont jou un rle crucial, j'en suis sr . Ainsi, selon les ractions qui fusent de partout, si Christopher Wylie est pass par Facebook, alors le gant des rseaux sociaux tait au courant de ce qui se faisait en coulisse au sein de la socit britannique. Il y aurait-il eu un malentendu entre Wylie et Facebook qui, par peur de mettre  mal son image na pas voulu rvler au grand public les agissements de Cambridge Analytica ? Autant de questions soulignes de toute part par la communaut.  En tout cas, aujourdhui on ne peut pas dire que limage de lentreprise est aussi bien protge que ses dirigeants le voulaient jadis , ont comment certains internautes. Cela dit, cette rvlation pourrait se rvler extrmement embarrassante pour Facebook.

 Il y avait des gens qui taient trs proccups par les rapports sur ce que Cambridge Analytica faisait avec les donnes, et la runion a t organise pour essayer d'en savoir le plus possible sur l'exploit afin de trouver des solutions possibles. C'est pour a que Wylie a t invite. On lui a pos beaucoup de questions, y compris sur les contacts de l'entreprise avec des entits russes , a dclar un technologue de la Silicon Valley dont The Observer na pas cit le nom. Pourquoi Facebook sattelle-t-il  soutenir quil ignorait les rels agissements de Cambridge Analytica ?, se demandent plus dun. Selon dautres tmoignages au journal, aprs cette runion, Facebook aurait mis en place une quipe comprenant Wylie et d'autres personnes de Facebook pour tenter de limiter le comportement de la socit de traitement de donnes. Seulement cette initiative aurait t abandonne trs vite.  Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de suivi. L'ide tait d'inverser l'ingnierie du problme pour trouver des solutions. Mais nous n'avons jamais entendu parler d'un suivi avec l'quipe de scurit de Facebook ou d'une tentative de mettre l'information en action , a dclar un participant  cette runion.

La semaine qui est passe va peut-tre se classer parmi lune des plus dures pour le rseau social depuis un moment. En plus du dpart de ses dirigeants, de nouvelles enqutes criminelles contre l'entreprise ont t lances pour savoir si elle a couvert ltendue de son implication avec Cambridge Analytica. Tout ceci a t couronn par la diffusion choquante, vendredi dernier, dune vido en direct montrant un homme arm qui a tu 49 personnes en prire en Nouvelle-Zlande. La vido serait devenue tellement virale que mme les efforts conjoints de Google et Facebook nont pas russi  lempcher datteindre des millions de personnes.

*Que dit Facebook  propos de tout a ?*

Quil sagisse du PDG de Facebook ou dautres membres de la socit, tous ont refus de commenter les accusations promulgues contre lentreprise, explique The Observer. Andreessen Horowitz par contre a indiqu ce qui suit :  La suggestion selon laquelle j'ai eu ou que j'ai organis une runion avec Christopher Wylie est tout  fait fausse. Je n'ai jamais rencontr Wylie de ma vie. Aprs l'lection de 2016, un collgue commun m'a suggr par courriel de rencontrer Wylie, mais cette rencontre n'a jamais eu lieu. Plus tard, dbut 2018, Wylie m'a contact sur Twitter et m'a demand une rencontre, ce que j'ai refus . Christopher Wylie va-t-il dmentir trs prochainement cette affirmation de Andreessen Horowitz ? Cela reprsente un commentaire trs attendu par les uns et les autres.

Tout ceci ne reprsente quune partie de ce que la socit vit actuellement. Aleksandr Kogan, luniversitaire  lorigine de lapplication de collecte de donnes quaurait utilise Cambridge Analytica et que Facebook a toujours tenu pour responsable du scandale, a dcid vendredi de poursuivre lentreprise en justice pour diffamation et feinte dignorance. Pour lui, Facebook la utilis comme bouc missaire alors que la socit tait au courant des agissements de Cambridge Analytica. Ses affirmations et plaintes sont, peut-on le dire, renforces par les allgations que rapportent The Observer. Facebook continue quand mme de voir la chose autrement.  Facebook n'tait pas au courant du transfert des donnes de Kogan/GSR(Kogan's business Global Science Research)  Cambridge Analytica avant dcembre 2015. Quand Facebook a appris la violation par Kogan des politiques d'utilisation des donnes de Facebook, nous avons agi , a dclar un porte-parole de lentreprise.

Pour lheure, il est difficile de savoir ou de donner une chronologie exacte  comment les faits se sont drouls. Certains estiment que Facebook reste obscurcissant sur le sujet et pourrait bien le rester pendant encore longtemps. Daprs eux, si la responsabilit pnale de Facebook venait  tre prouve, cela pourrait coter trs cher  lentreprise. Nanmoins, les enquteurs estiment vouloir continuer de creuser.  La bulle pourrait bien se briser un de ces jours , ont-ils avanc comme argument  leur dtermination  claircir cette affaire. Croyez-vous quils y arriveront ?

*Source :*  The Guardian, Forbes

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Facebook aurait-il t au courant depuis le dbut de la collecte de donnes de Cambridge Analytica ? 
 ::fleche::  Facebook serait-il vraiment innocent dans cette affaire comme il le prtend, selon vous ?
 ::fleche::   quoi devrait-on s'attendre  la fin de cette enqute, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Chris Cox, chef des produits chez Facebook, et un autre dirigeant dmissionnent  cause du projet d'unification de Messenger, Whatsapp et Instagram

 ::fleche::  Brian Acton, co-fondateur WhatsApp, explique pourquoi il est parti de Facebook et a abandonn 850 millions de $

 ::fleche::  Jan Koum, le co-fondateur de WhatsApp, annonce son dpart de Facebook aprs un nime accrochage au sujet de la faon de traiter les donnes

 ::fleche::  Les deux cofondateurs d'Instagram dmissionnent de leurs postes chez Facebook quelques mois aprs le dpart du cofondateur de WhatsApp

 ::fleche::  Brexit : quelles consquences sur le secteur de l'IT ? Confidentialit et change de donnes, rglementation des technologies et emploi

----------


## ddoumeche

> ah, ok, t'es vers dans les thories du complots, donc inutile d'en discuter.


Faire l'autruche ne permettra pas de sauver la plante.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les actionnaires de Facebook forcent un vote pour vincer Mark Zuckerberg du poste de prsident*
*Et imposer une nouvelle gouvernance du rseau social*

Cest bientt mai, et plus dun se demande si Zuckerberg pourra encore cette fois compter sur son pouvoir spcial pour faire chouer les nouvelles propositions des actionnaires activistes de Facebook. Attendons la fin du mois prochain pour le savoir, toutefois, pour lheure, lentreprise a dpos vendredi un document  la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission), annonant son assemble annuelle des actionnaires du 30 mai et confirmant les propositions des investisseurs qui seront soumises au vote pendant l'vnement. En effet, certains investisseurs reviennent  la charge pour tenter  nouveau de dmettre Zuckerberg du poste de prsident du groupe,  renverser la structure  deux catgories d'actions de Facebook et imposer une nouvelle gouvernance sur le rseau social.   

Le document dpos le vendredi dernier, contient huit propositions des actionnaires de Facebook, selon Business Insider, y compris deux qui sont bien connues des internautes du fait quelles ont dj fait la une des mdias en ligne  plusieurs reprises. Les investisseurs veulent, non seulement, vincer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident du conseil d'administration de Facebook en faveur de l'embauche d'un dirigeant indpendant, mais aussi instaurer de nouveaux  mcanismes quitables et appropris permettant d'liminer les droits disproportionns des actionnaires de catgorie B .

Pour rappel, en 2017, lun des gros investisseurs de Facebook, Trillium Asset Management, a t  lorigine dune proposition visant  obtenir un prsident indpendant. Mais cette rsolution a connu dimportantes oppositions parmi les investisseurs. Dautres gros investisseurs tels que les fonds Vanguard Total Stock Market Index et Fidelity Contrafund avaient vot contre la proposition de 2017.


En octobre 2018, quatre grands fonds publics amricains investisseurs de Facebook ont propos,  nouveau, de dmettre Mark Zuckerberg en tant que prsident-directeur gnral au profit dun prsident indpendant. Ils avaient justifi leur proposition par la srie de scandales notoires qui ont maill la vie du rseau social depuis un certain temps et avaient esprent obtenir le soutien de grands gestionnaires d'actifs. La chute rgulire des actions depuis le dbut des problmes de Facebook a aussi t cite comme un autre motif de leur rsolution.

En novembre 2018, suite  la publication dun rapport selon lequel Facebook aurait embauch une entreprise de relations publiques pour lutter contre les critiques dirigs contre la socit, des investisseurs ont ritr leur proposition de mettre fin  la fonction de prsident du conseil dadministration quexerce Mark Zuckerberg en plus de son poste de directeur gnral du groupe. Toutefois, la position du rseau social sur la question de cration dune prsidence indpendante est trs bien connue. Selon Facebook, un prsident indpendant pourrait  crer de l'incertitude, de la confusion et de l'inefficacit dans les fonctions et les relations du conseil d'administration et de la direction.  

Cependant, les efforts continuent. Des investisseurs militants qui contrlent plus de 3 milliards de dollars d'actions font pression pour vincer Mark Zuckerberg du poste de prsident du conseil d'administration de Facebook. Bien d'autres changements dans la gouvernance de lentreprise sont galement prvus  condition que le vote soit favorable pour ces investisseurs activistes le 30 mai prochain.

*Les actionnaires voteront pour pousser Zuckerberg  se retirer de la prsidence du conseil dadministration*

Lune des propositions qui feront l'objet d'un vote le 30 mai obligerait M. Zuckerberg  se retirer et  nommer un prsident indpendant pour aider  diriger Facebook aprs que plusieurs scandales majeurs, depuis lanne dernire, aient mis l'entreprise sous un jour de plus en plus ngatif. Facebook, pour sa part, a dit  ses actionnaires qu'ils devraient voter contre les propositions contenues dans le dpt auprs de la SEC.

La firme a dclar :

 Nous croyons que notre conseil d'administration fonctionne efficacement dans sa structure actuelle et que la structure actuelle offre une protection approprie en matire de surveillance .  Nous ne croyons pas que le fait d'exiger que le prsident du conseil soit indpendant amliorera sensiblement l'orientation et le rendement, et pourrait plutt entraner une inefficacit dans les fonctions et les relations du conseil et de la direction , a-t-elle ajout.

*Les investisseurs veulent instaurer de nouveaux  mcanismes quitables et appropris permettant d'liminer les droits disproportionns des actionnaires de catgorie B* 

La structure de lactionnariat actuelle de Facebook comporte deux classes d'actions, selon Business Insider. Les actions de catgorie B offrent 10 fois plus de droits de vote que les actions de catgorie A, et il se trouve que Zuckerberg possde plus de 75 % des actions de catgorie B. Ce qui signifie qu'il a plus de la moiti des droits de vote sur Facebook, daprs Business Insider. Cest ce pouvoir absolu de vote dtenu par Zuckerberg que les actionnaires activistes veulent abolir lors de l'assemble annuelle des investisseurs en mai par le vote.

Selon Busines Insider, la proposition des actionnaires dit ceci :

 Fausses nouvelles, ingrence lectorale et menaces pour notre dmocratie - les actionnaires ont besoin de plus que de nier, de dtourner et de retarder. Nous exhortons les actionnaires  voter EN FAVEUR d'un plan de recapitalisation pour toutes les actions en circulation afin d'obtenir un vote par action. 

L'argument des actionnaires est que Facebook est actuellement incroyablement scandaleux. Il suffit de penser au rocambolesque scandale Cambridge Analytica qui a affect les donnes personnelles de plus 87 millions de personnes,  la manipulation des lections par des agents russes, aux publicits discriminatoires, au rle de Facebook dans le nettoyage ethnique du Myanmar et aux normes cyberattaques dont certaines ont affect jusqu 50 millions de comptes Facebook.

Le trsorier de l'tat de l'Illinois, Michael Frerichs, a dclar en octobre dernier :

 La structure de gouvernance de Facebook continue de mettre ses investisseurs en danger. C'est maintenant le temps du changement .  Mark Zuckerberg doit davantage rendre compte au conseil d'administration afin de rtablir la confiance des investisseurs et de protger la valeur pour les actionnaires. 

Le problme, c'est que la structure de partage de Facebook rend ce type d'action totalement dpourvu de sens. Bien que la proposition des actionnaires soit soutenue par des investisseurs qui contrlent environ 3 milliards de dollars d'actions Facebook, avec des actions de classe B de Facebook dtenues par Zuckerberg et bien dautres initis, la rsolution ne prosprera probablement pas. Comme aux prcdentes assembles annuelles, Facebook a demand une fois de plus que ses actionnaires rejettent la proposition.  Nous croyons que notre structure du capital est dans le meilleur intrt de nos actionnaires et que notre structure de gouvernance actuelle est saine et efficace. 

Toutefois, ces actions rptes des investisseurs mettent davantage en lumire des scandales  rptition dans lesquelles est implique la socit et la structure des actions de lentreprise qui donne trop de pouvoir  Zuckerberg.

Source : Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelles proposition des actionnaires ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle issue prvoyez-vous pour le vote du 30 mai ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  En colre, un actionnaire de Facebook compare Zuckerberg  Vladimir Poutine, il est accus de pratiquer la  dictature d'entreprise 
 ::fleche::  Facebook : Les actionnaires influents s'associent pour rvoquer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident, afin d'amliorer la surveillance du rseau social
 ::fleche::  Facebook : les investisseurs appellent Mark Zuckerberg  dmissionner de son poste de prsident,  la suite d'un nouveau rapport
 ::fleche::  Facebook va livrer  des dizaines de milliers  de contrleurs VR avec des messages cachs, comme  Big Brother regarde  et  Cet espace  louer 
 ::fleche::  Donnes personnelles : aprs Twitter et Google, l'UFC-Que Choisir obtient la condamnation de Facebook, sur ses clauses abusives

----------


## rawsrc

Rien que pour le choix de la photo a mrite +1   ::ptdr::

----------


## earhater

Il est grand temps que Zuzu parte. Il n'a pas t capable de limiter les scandales par rapports par rapport  la vie prive,  la scurit (les mots de passes en clair des applications messenger), et ces derniers temps des casques de VR avec des trolls du type Big brother is watching you imprim dessus. Je sais bien qu'une entreprise de cette taille est une sorte d'entit autonome mais il faut remettre les choses  plat et taper du poing sur la table  un moment donn.

----------


## lsbkf

Je ne suis pas derrire Zuckerberg, mais ces investisseurs et actionnaires veulent vraiment nous faire croire qu'ils sont surpris par les scandales ? C'est un coup de com' pour faire semblant d'tre offusqu, se faire valoir en vincant le prsident fautif, mais dans le fond est-ce que a va changer grand chose ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les actionnaires de Facebook forcent un vote pour vincer Mark Zuckerberg du poste de prsident


Voil ce qui arrive quand on introduit son entreprise en bourse, les actionnaires prennent trop d'importance et peuvent vous virer.
Il doit avoir des milliards, il peut se casser et faire autre chose, de toute faon son image est trop ternie, chaque semaine il y a au moins une news anti Facebook.

Je pense que si le systme s'en prend autant  Facebook c'est parce qu'il a particip  llection de Trump, les gens ont partag des extraits de ses discours pendant la campagne de 2016, alors que les mdias taient trs largement contre lui. Facebook a galement permis la cration du mouvement des gilets jaunes, tout  commenc par 2 randoms qui ont dit "Si vous n'tes pas d'accord avec la politique de Macron mettez un gilet de scurit sur votre tableau de bord" et a a fini par prendre beaucoup d'ampleur.

Du temps du printemps arabe les mdias taient  fond "Facebook c'est gnial, a permet au peuple de faire des rvolutions !", a a chang depuis...
"Printemps arabe": internet a permis aux jeunes de faire entendre leur voix



> DUBAI - *Dans une rgion domine par les mdias officiels*, les rseaux sociaux ont permis aux jeunes de faire entendre au monde entier la voix du "printemps arabe", mme si la crdibilit de ces nouveaux mdias est parfois remise en question.
> (...)
> Les rseaux sociaux ont jou un rle primordial dans le dclenchement du "printemps arabe" dont l'tincelle a t l'immolation par le feu d'un jeune Tunisien le 17 dcembre. 
> 
> Depuis, les rgimes tunisien et gyptien sont tombs et la rvolte a gagn la Libye, le Ymen, la Syrie et Bahren, o un mouvement de contestation a t rprim par la force  la mi-mars avec le soutien des monarchies du Golfe dont l'Arabie saoudite.


Comment Internet a fait les  printemps arabes 



> Si les rseaux sociaux ont permis dorganiser les manifestations et de *contourner les mdias officiels*, en 2011, ils ont aussi recompos lespace social.


Les mdias ont perdu du pouvoir de manipulation, maintenant avec internet les gens peuvent voir autre chose, ils n'ont plus  subir la propagande officielle.
Bon en ralit Facebook, Twitter, etc, sont pas mal contrl et censur, tous les propos n'ont pas la mme visibilit.
Mais bon parfois un miracle se produit (gilets jaunes)  ::P:

----------


## Neckara

> Voil ce qui arrive quand on introduit son entreprise en bourse, les actionnaires prennent trop d'importance et peuvent vous virer.


As-tu bien lu l'actualit ?

Z. possde 75% des actions de type B, et possde donc plus de la moiti des droits de vote.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Z. possde 75% des actions de type B


Non mais ok ils n'ont pas le pouvoir de le virer, mais en attendant ils pourrissent son image.




> Fausses nouvelles, ingrence lectorale et menaces pour notre dmocratie - les actionnaires ont besoin de plus que de nier, de dtourner et de retarder. Nous exhortons les actionnaires  voter EN FAVEUR d'un plan de recapitalisation pour toutes les actions en circulation afin d'obtenir un vote par action. 
> (...)
> *Toutefois, ces actions rptes des investisseurs mettent davantage en lumire des scandales  rptition dans lesquelles est implique la socit* et la structure des actions de lentreprise qui donne trop de pouvoir  Zuckerberg.


Bon aprs si les actionnaires ne sont pas content ils n'ont qu' se dbarrasser de leur actions...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je pense que si le systme s'en prend autant  Facebook c'est parce qu'il a particip  llection de Trump, les gens ont partag des extraits de ses discours pendant la campagne de 2016, alors que les mdias taient trs largement contre lui.


Je ne pense pas qu'il faut porter une trop grande importance  cette "politisation" de facebook.

Le but de facebook, c'est de te vendre des pubs autour des vidos. Du coup, il ne montre que des vidos que tu es suceptible de regarder en entier.
Si FB te montre des vidos de Trump, c'est qu'ils ont reprs avant a que a te plairait. 
Pour ma part les vidos de trump que me montrait fb taient plutt des parodies ou des dbunkages....

Bref, il ne faut pas confondre corrlation et causalit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne pense pas qu'il faut porter une trop grande importance  cette "politisation" de facebook.


En attendant les mdias et les politiciens accusent les rseaux sociaux d'tre responsable de la mont du populisme.

Les rseaux sociaux, poison de la dmocratie et terreau du populisme



> Emmanuel Macron a lui-mme selon le Journal du Dimanche du 10 dcembre- parfaitement rsum les choses :  *la jonction des rseaux sociaux et des tls en continu est un poison pour la dmocratie* . Sur ce thme, France info ce lundi donne la parole  un politologue qui analyse parfaitement le phnomne nouveau auquel se heurte notre dmocratie. Il titre son article: peut-on encore gouverner  lheure des rseaux sociaux?.


Bolsonaro lu au Brsil : les rseaux sociaux font-ils la courte chelle aux populistes ?



> Le candidat dextrme droite a remport llection prsidentielle brsilienne haut la main dimanche 28 octobre. Cest notamment en sappuyant sur WhatsApp, utilis par 120 millions de personnes, quil a pu mettre en place une vaste opration de dsinformation. *De Trump  Salvini, dcryptage dune stratgie qui se rpand chez les populistes*.
> (...)
> Lors de son lection en mars dernier, lItalien Matteo Salvini avait lanc ce cri du cur :  Merci Dieu pour Internet. Merci Dieu pour les rseaux sociaux. Merci Dieu pour Facebook.  Au tournant des annes 2010, les observateurs politiques et mdiatiques croyaient dceler  chaque scrutin limportance vitale des rseaux sociaux naissants.





> Si FB te montre des vidos de Trump, c'est qu'ils ont reprs avant a que a te plairait.


Certes.

Facebook confirms: Donald trumped Hillary on the social network during 2016 election



> Aside from the differential in ad spend, Trumps team appeared to be the more sophisticated of the two in how it made use of Facebooks outcome-oriented approach to optimization. All told, Trump ran 5.9 million ad variations, rapidly testing, tweaking, and killing non-performers  while increasing spend amounts on those that led to the desired outcome.
> 
> Clinton ran around 66,000 ads during the same time period.
> 
> Trump also made use of a feature that creates lookalike audiences based on current supporters. Put simply, *Facebooks data insights gleaned information from each supporter in an attempt to find others just like them  these others would be new targets, those who werent already following Trump* or interacting with his Facebook messages.


C'tait chouette cette lection, tout le monde s'attendait  la victoire d'Hillary et en fait non !

===
Il y a 2 choses sur Facebook, les mdias parlent toujours du contenu sponsoris qui ciblent des utilisateurs selon leur centres dintrts, mais il y a aussi les utilisateurs qui cherchent du contenu et qui eux mme s'abonnent  des pages sans qu'on leur en fasse de la pub.
Le contenu sponsoris c'est pas terrible, mais par contre la libert de suivre n'importe quoi sur Facebook c'est assez sympa.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook a exploit les donnes de ses utilisateurs pour combattre la concurrence et aider ses  amis ,*
*selon une fuite de documents * 

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a supervis les plans visant  consolider le pouvoir du rseau social et  contrler ses concurrents en traitant les donnes de ses utilisateurs comme une monnaie d'change, tout en proclamant publiquement qu'il protgeait ces donnes, selon environ 4 000 pages de documents d'entreprise divulgus couvrant une grande partie de 2011  2015. obtenu par NBC News.

Environ 400 des 4 000 pages de documents avaient dj t rapportes par d'autres mdias, ainsi que par un membre du Parlement britannique qui enqutait sur les pratiques de Facebook en matire de confidentialit des donnes  la suite du scandale Cambridge Analytica. Cependant, ce cache reprsente limage la plus claire et la plus complte des activits de Facebook pendant une priode critique, alors que la socit avait du mal  sadapter  la monte en puissance des smartphones aprs ses dbuts difficiles en tant que socit publique.

Les milliers de documents rcemment partags ont t divulgus anonymement au journaliste d'investigation britannique Duncan Campbell, qui les a partags avec une poigne d'organisations de mdias parmi lesquels NBC News et Sddeutsche Zeitung. Campbell, membre fondateur du Consortium international des journalistes d'investigation, est un expert en criminalistique informatique qui a travaill sur des enqutes internationales, notamment sur les activits bancaires offshore et le grand tabac. Les documents semblent tre les mmes que ceux obtenus par le Parlement  la fin de 2018 dans le cadre d'une enqute sur Facebook. Facebook n'a pas remis en question l'authenticit des documents obtenus par NBC News.

Les documents, qui comprennent des courriels, des webchats, des prsentations, des feuilles de calcul et des rsums de runion, montrent comment Zuckerberg, ainsi que son conseil d'administration et son quipe de direction, ont trouv des moyens d'exploiter les donnes de l'utilisateur, telles que des informations sur les amis, les relations et les photos, comme levier entreprises partenaires.


Dans certains cas, Facebook rcompenserait les entreprises favorises en leur donnant accs aux donnes de ses utilisateurs. Dans d'autres cas, Facebook empchait l'accs aux donnes utilisateur  des entreprises ou des applications concurrentes.

Par exemple, Facebook a donn  Amazon un accs tendu aux donnes des utilisateurs, car lentreprise dpensait de largent pour la publicit sur Facebook et stait associe au rseau social pour le lancement de son smartphone Fire. Dans un autre cas, Facebook a discut de la suppression de l'accs aux donnes utilisateur pour une application de messagerie devenue trop populaire et considre comme un concurrent, selon les documents.

Pendant ce temps, Facebook laborait une stratgie pour dfinir publiquement ces changements comme un moyen de protger la confidentialit des utilisateurs.

La communication prive entre les utilisateurs est  de plus en plus importante , a dclar Zuckerberg dans un entretien accord au New York Times en 2014.  Tout ce que nous pouvons faire pour que les gens se sentent plus  l'aise est une bonne chose .

Mais les documents montrent que, dans les coulisses, contrairement aux dclarations publiques de Facebook, la socit a propos de nombreuses manires d'imposer aux applications tierces d'indemniser Facebook pour l'accs aux donnes de ses utilisateurs, notamment les paiements directs, les dpenses publicitaires et des arrangements sur le partage de donnes. Il nest pas inhabituel que des entreprises collaborant partagent des informations sur leurs clients, mais Facebook a accs  des donnes sensibles que de nombreuses autres entreprises ne possdent pas.

Facebook a finalement dcid de ne pas vendre les donnes directement, mais plutt de les distribuer aux dveloppeurs d'applications considres comme des  amis  personnels de Zuckerberg ou ayant dpens de l'argent sur Facebook et partageant leurs propres prcieuses donnes, selon les mmes documents.

Facebook a ni avoir accord un traitement prfrentiel aux dveloppeurs ou aux partenaires en raison de leurs dpenses publicitaires ou de leurs relations avec les dirigeants. Il faut prciser que la socit n'a pas t accuse d'avoir enfreint la loi.

*Une vague de dmissions chez Facebook*

Mi-mars, Facebook a t confront au dpart de deux de ses plus importants cadres. Chris Cox, le responsable des produits chez Facebook et Chris Daniel ont quitt la direction de lentreprise. Selon le New York Times, leur dpart est troitement li  la trs controverse ide de Mark Zuckerberg de vouloir unifier les trois principales plateformes du groupe notamment Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp et Instagram. Depuis un peu plus d'un an maintenant, les dmissions se succdent au sein de lentreprise. On pourrait les illustrer en partant par exemple de la dmission de Brian Acton et de Jan Koum, les deux cofondateurs de Whatsapp, respectivement en 2017 et 2018. Toujours en 2018, les deux cofondateurs dInstagram ont galement quitt la socit. D'autres responsables, notamment le responsable des communications et des politiques de Facebook et le responsable de la scurit, ont galement quitt leurs fonctions. 


Beaucoup dexplications  propos de ses vagues de dmission laissent entendre que ces cadres sont partis  la suite de malversations entre ces derniers et Mark Zuckerberg concernant la faon dont le PDG de Facebook dirige l'entreprise. Des spculations lient certains de ces dparts au scandale qui a tant faire parler de lui, celui du Cambridge Analytica. Est-ce vrai ? On ne saurait y rpondre avec certitude puisqu ce jour, aucun commentaire de la part de Facebook nexiste  ce propos. Si depuis lexplosion du scandale de Cambridge Analytica, Facebook a toujours ni tre au courant de lutilisation finale des donnes collectes et traites par lentreprise britannique, les rcentes accusations  lencontre de la socit en disent totalement le contraire. Daprs des rvlations faites par lhebdomadaire britannique The Observer en mars, Facebook aurait dissimul depuis le dbut de cette histoire des preuves qui prouvent son implication directe dans laffaire dite de Cambridge Analytica.

En effet, pour laffaire quon cite et daprs les propos de The Observer relays par The Guardian, au moins un membre du conseil dadministration de Facebook tait au courant du but rel et permanent de la collecte de donnes litigieuse plusieurs annes avant lexplosion du scandale. Facebook aurait-il menti jusque l en soutenant quil a appris de la presse ce  quoi les donnes collectes par Cambridge Analytica devraient servir ? Cest que ressortent les rcentes affirmations de lhebdomadaire britannique.  Des personnes de la Silicon Valley ont tmoign que Marc Andreessen, membre du conseil d'administration de Facebook, le fondateur de la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz et l'une des personnes les plus influentes de la Silicon Valley, ont assist  une runion avec Christopher Wylie qui s'est tenue dans le bureau d'Andreessen Horowitz deux ans avant que Wylie ne se prsente comme dnonciateur , a indiqu The Observer.

*Les actionnaires de Facebook forcent un vote pour vincer Mark Zuckerberg du poste de prsident*

Facebook a dpos vendredi un document  la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission), annonant son assemble annuelle des actionnaires du 30 mai et confirmant les propositions des investisseurs qui seront soumises au vote pendant l'vnement. En effet, certains investisseurs reviennent  la charge pour tenter  nouveau de dmettre Zuckerberg du poste de prsident du groupe, renverser la structure  deux catgories d'actions de Facebook et imposer une nouvelle gouvernance sur le rseau social. 

Le document dpos le vendredi dernier, contient huit propositions des actionnaires de Facebook, selon Business Insider, y compris deux qui sont bien connues des internautes du fait quelles ont dj fait la une des mdias en ligne  plusieurs reprises. Les investisseurs veulent, non seulement, vincer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident du conseil d'administration de Facebook en faveur de l'embauche d'un dirigeant indpendant, mais aussi instaurer de nouveaux  mcanismes quitables et appropris permettant d'liminer les droits disproportionns des actionnaires de catgorie B .

Pour rappel, en 2017, lun des gros investisseurs de Facebook, Trillium Asset Management, a t  lorigine dune proposition visant  obtenir un prsident indpendant. Mais cette rsolution a connu dimportantes oppositions parmi les investisseurs. Dautres gros investisseurs tels que les fonds Vanguard Total Stock Market Index et Fidelity Contrafund avaient vot contre la proposition de 2017.


En octobre 2018, quatre grands fonds publics amricains investisseurs de Facebook ont propos,  nouveau, de dmettre Mark Zuckerberg en tant que prsident-directeur gnral au profit dun prsident indpendant. Ils avaient justifi leur proposition par la srie de scandales notoires qui ont maill la vie du rseau social depuis un certain temps et avaient esprent obtenir le soutien de grands gestionnaires d'actifs. La chute rgulire des actions depuis le dbut des problmes de Facebook a aussi t cite comme un autre motif de leur rsolution.

En novembre 2018, suite  la publication dun rapport selon lequel Facebook aurait embauch une entreprise de relations publiques pour lutter contre les critiques dirigs contre la socit, des investisseurs ont ritr leur proposition de mettre fin  la fonction de prsident du conseil dadministration quexerce Mark Zuckerberg en plus de son poste de directeur gnral du groupe. Toutefois, la position du rseau social sur la question de cration dune prsidence indpendante est trs bien connue. Selon Facebook, un prsident indpendant pourrait  crer de l'incertitude, de la confusion et de l'inefficacit dans les fonctions et les relations du conseil d'administration et de la direction. 

Cependant, les efforts continuent. Des investisseurs militants qui contrlent plus de 3 milliards de dollars d'actions font pression pour vincer Mark Zuckerberg du poste de prsident du conseil d'administration de Facebook. Bien d'autres changements dans la gouvernance de lentreprise sont galement prvus  condition que le vote soit favorable pour ces investisseurs activistes le 30 mai prochain.

Source : NBC News

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les fraudeurs achtent des milliers de faux commentaires Amazon nots 5 toiles via Facebook, le systme de notation d'Amazon est-il encore fiable ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook va livrer  des dizaines de milliers  de contrleurs VR avec des messages cachs, comme  Big Brother regarde  et  Cet espace  louer 
 ::fleche::  Donnes personnelles : aprs Twitter et Google, l'UFC-Que Choisir obtient la condamnation de Facebook sur ses clauses abusives

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook dclare avoir tlcharg par erreur les contacts de 1,5 million d'utilisateurs,*
*au moment de la cration d'un nouveau compte * 

Facebook a dclar mercredi soir stre rendu compte que les adresses email des contacts dune partie de ses utilisateurs avaient t tlcharges accidentellement par le rseau social depuis mai 2016 au moment de la cration dun compte par ces utilisateurs.

Cest un chercheur en scurit informatique qui sen est aperu. Il a constat que Facebook demandait  certains utilisateurs dentrer le mot de passe de la bote mail rattache  leur compte Facebook, au moment o ils sinscrivaient. Le but tait, daprs lentreprise, de vrifier leurs identits.

De nombreux sites demandent  vrifier votre identit lors dune inscription. En gnral, ils envoient plutt un email de confirmation, avec un lien sur lequel il faut cliquer pour valider le compte, ou un code  chiffres par SMS.


Business Insider a remarqu que lorsque les internautes entraient le mot de passe de leur bote mail sur Facebook, une fentre pop-up apparaissait. Elle indiquait que Facebook tait en train dimporter les contacts de la bote mail. Le problme est qu aucun moment, les utilisateurs nont pu donner leur permission ou au contraire refuser limportation de leurs contacts. Cette fonctionnalit existait avant mai 2016, a prcis Facebook, mais les utilisateurs pouvaient choisir de lactiver ou non. Cela na plus t le cas  partir de cette date. En mars 2019, lauthentification par bote mail a t supprime par Facebook.


Dailleurs, un porte-parole du rseau social a dclar : 

 Le mois dernier, nous avons cess d'offrir la vrification de mot de passe de messagerie comme une option de vrification didentit pour les personnes qui en sont  leur premire inscription sur Facebook. Lorsque nous avons examin les tapes suivies par les utilisateurs pour vrifier leurs comptes, nous avons constat que, dans certains cas, leurs contacts de messagerie ont galement t tlchargs involontairement sur Facebook lors de la cration de leur compte. 

 Nous estimons que prs de 1,5 million de contacts de messagerie ont t tlchargs. Ces contacts n'ont t partags avec personne. Nous les supprimons. Nous avons corrig le problme sous-jacent et avertissons les personnes dont les contacts ont t imports. Les utilisateurs peuvent galement consulter et grer les contacts qu'ils partagent avec Facebook dans leurs paramtres . 

Un certain nombre de problmes lis  la protection de la vie prive ont rcemment frapp Facebook, notamment un problme informatique qui exposait  ses employs les mots de passe de millions d'utilisateurs enregistrs dans un format lisible au sein de ses systmes internes.

Lanne dernire, la socit a t critique  la suite de rvlations selon lesquelles Cambridge Analytica, un cabinet de conseil politique britannique, avait obtenu les donnes personnelles de profils de millions de personnes sur Facebook sans leur consentement.

Des documents internes ont affirm que le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a supervis les plans visant  consolider le pouvoir du rseau social et  contrler ses concurrents en traitant les donnes de ses utilisateurs comme une monnaie d'change, tout en proclamant publiquement qu'il protgeait ces donnes.

Les documents, qui comprennent des courriels, des webchats, des prsentations, des feuilles de calcul et des rsums de runion, montrent comment Zuckerberg, ainsi que son conseil d'administration et son quipe de direction, ont trouv des moyens d'exploiter les donnes de l'utilisateur, telles que des informations sur les amis, les relations et les photos, comme levier entreprises partenaires.

Dans certains cas, Facebook rcompenserait les entreprises favorises en leur donnant accs aux donnes de ses utilisateurs. Dans d'autres cas, Facebook empchait l'accs aux donnes utilisateur  des entreprises ou des applications concurrentes.

Par exemple, Facebook a donn  Amazon un accs tendu aux donnes des utilisateurs, car lentreprise dpensait de largent pour la publicit sur Facebook et stait associe au rseau social pour le lancement de son smartphone Fire. Dans un autre cas, Facebook a discut de la suppression de l'accs aux donnes utilisateur pour une application de messagerie devenue trop populaire et considre comme un concurrent, selon les documents.

Pendant ce temps, Facebook laborait une stratgie pour dfinir publiquement ces changements comme un moyen de protger la confidentialit des utilisateurs.

Quoiquil en soit, Facebook a t pri de veiller  ce que sa plateforme de mdias sociaux ne soit pas utilise  des fins politiques ou pour diffuser de la dsinformation pendant les lections.

Source : BI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous cr un compte Facebook dans ce laps de temps ?
 ::fleche::  Si oui, avez-vous not que vos contacts avaient t tlcharg par Facebook ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les fraudeurs achtent des milliers de faux commentaires Amazon nots 5 toiles via Facebook, le systme de notation d'Amazon est-il encore fiable ?
 ::fleche::  Facebook va livrer  des dizaines de milliers  de contrleurs VR avec des messages cachs, comme  Big Brother regarde  et  Cet espace  louer 
 ::fleche::  Donnes personnelles : aprs Twitter et Google, l'UFC-Que Choisir obtient la condamnation de Facebook sur ses clauses abusives

----------


## Neckara

Cela arrive  tout le monde, y'a pas de quoi en faire un drame.

Tiens, pas plus tard que la semaine dernire, je me baladais tranquillement au centre-ville, et paf ! Je braque une banque par erreur.
Cela m'arrive tout le temps, je suis vraiment tte en l'air.  ::(:

----------


## nasserk

> Cela arrive  tout le monde, y'a pas de quoi en faire un drame.
> 
> Tiens, pas plus tard que la semaine dernire, je me baladais tranquillement au centre-ville, et paf ! Je braque une banque par erreur.
> Cela m'arrive tout le temps, je suis vraiment tte en l'air.


Moi toujours dans le sujet, j'ai dvelopp par erreur un trojan android qui vole toutes les donnes des utilisateurs et les stock dans un serveur distant, sans trop me rendre compte, tte en l'air aussi :'(

----------


## Mingolito

Le cout du tlchargement du carnet d'adresse c'est ce que les journalistes avaient supputs quand l'affaire avait dj t rvle dans la news prcdente, et cette confirmation prouve que c'est exactement ce qu'ils ont fait.
Pour moi cela va au del d'une violation du RGPD, Zuckerberg devrait coper de 10 ans de prison ferme pour piratage de donnes.

----------


## Jonathan

*Les actionnaires de Facebook en ont assez de Marc Zuckerberg, mais ne peuvent rien faire contre lui*
*En voici les raisons*

La semaine dernire la socit amricaine Facebook a publi une dclaration de procuration dans laquelle il apparaissait clairement que les actionnaires de la socit commencent  en avoir marre du leadership de Mark Zuckerberg qui est  la fois le cofondateur, prsident du conseil et directeur gnral de la socit. Ces actionnaires estiment que le conseil d'administration est enferm dans une structure de gouvernance obsolte qui rduit la responsabilit du conseil envers les actionnaires. Dans le but d'amliorer les choses, ils ont fait quatre propositions qu'ils ont soumises au vote visant  rduire l'autorit de Marc Zuckerberg sur Facebook.

La premire des quatre propositions serait celle de crer un poste de prsident de la socit qui serait indpendant, ce qui empchera Marc Zuckerberg d'occuper  la fois ce poste et celui de directeur gnral. La deuxime proposition consiste  exiger la majorit des votes des administrateurs de la socit de sorte qu'aucune dcision ne puisse tre adopte en se basant uniquement sur l'avis de Zuckerberg. La troisime proposition exige que toutes les actions, quelles soient de classe A ou de classe B, disposent dun droit de vote unique. La dernire proposition quant  elle  invite le conseil  examiner des alternatives stratgiques, y compris une scission de la socit. 

Pour rappel, dans le domaine de la finance, une action de classe A, B ou C dsigne une catgorie d'actions ordinaires ou privilgies qui s'accompagne d'avantages accrus, tels que des droits de vote. Mais il faut savoir que les actions de classe A donnent droit  des avantages plus importants que ceux des classes B et C. Malgr le ressenti des actionnaires vis--vis de la gestion que Zuckerberg fait de Facebook, ils sont dans l'incapacit de faire grand-chose contre cela et l'chec de ces propositions lors du vote n'a rien de bien difficile  comprendre.


Zuckerberg dtient  lui tout seul 88,1 % des actions de classe B de Facebook, qui disposent chacune de 10 voix en cas de vote  l'assemble annuelle des actionnaires, soit 3,98 milliards de voix au total. En ce qui concerne les actions de classe A, il y en a que 2,4 milliards pouvant tre acquises par des investisseurs ordinaires et chacune de ces actions disposent galement de 10 voix  l'assemble annuelle des actionnaires. Ce qui laisse donc comprendre que, quelle que soit la proposition qui sera soumise au vote de l'assemble, si celle-ci n'est pas approuve par Zuckerberg, il est trs probable qu'elle ne puisse pas tre adopte.

C'est donc de cette mme faon que toutes les propositions similaires  celles-ci ont abouti jusqu' prsent et  chaque fois on a l'impression que cela rsulte de la volont de la majorit des membres du conseil, alors que la ralit est toute autre. Selon certaines indications, la plupart des actionnaires extrieurs souhaiteraient voir un changement dans la structure de gestion de l'entreprise, mais cela ne risque pas d'arriver de si tt. En fait, le contrle inattaquable de Facebook par Zuckerberg est en place avant mme son offre publique initiale en 2012 et loffice de la proprit intellectuelle a simplement intgr ce contrle dans les rglements au moment de son introduction en bourse.

Ces actionnaires savaient trs bien o ils mettaient les pieds lorsqu'ils achetaient des actions Facebook. Les premires annes ont t assez fructueuses, mais aprs une certaine priode, les proccupations ont commenc  natre suite aux diffrents scandales qui ont entach la socit. Des proccupations sur des questions managriales se sont faites ressentir, mais comme pour cette fois encore, c'est Marc Zuckerberg qui a toujours eu le dernier mot.

Source : Los Angeles Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la gestion actuelle de Facebook ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous du mme avis que ceux qui souhaitent le dpart de Zuckerberg ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'audition de Mark Zuckerberg devant le Congrs amricain a rvl un PDG dconcert le patron de Facebook aurait-il tromp les lus amricains ?
 ::fleche::  Les snateurs veulent savoir quand Zuckerberg a appris que Facebook pigeait les enfants pour les faire dpenser l'argent de leurs parents
 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg en passe d'tre le milliardaire qui a le plus perdu en 2018 : sa fortune s'effrite de 23 milliards qui quivalent  la fortune d'Elon Musk

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Facebook met de ct 3 milliards de dollars davance sur l'amende record de la FTC* 
*Pour violation de la vie prive*

Facebook recommence  regagner du terrain aprs de nombreuses difficults dordre financier et deffectif dutilisateurs vcues suite  de nombreuses attaques contre sa plateforme occasionnant des violations des donnes utilisateur, mais aussi suite au  rocambolesque scandale Cambridge Analytca qui a affect la vie prive de plus de 87 millions de personnes dans le monde entier. Cest dailleurs ce scandale qui est  lorigine dune amende qui fait lobjet de ngociation depuis plusieurs mois entre Facebook et les responsables de la Federal Trade Commission des tats-Unis et dont le montant a t estim par washington Post pour la premire fois en fvrier dernier  plusieurs milliards de dollars.

En effet, la FTC a enqut sur des rvlations selon lesquelles Facebook aurait partag de manire inapproprie des informations appartenant  plusieurs dizaines de millions dutilisateurs avec la socit de conseil politique britannique Cambridge Analytica aujourdhui disparue. L'enqute consistait  vrifier si le partage des donnes et d'autres litiges ont transgress un accord conclu en 2011 avec la FTC pour protger la vie prive des utilisateurs. En 2011, Facebook a sign un dcret de consentement avec la FTC, acceptant de ne plus tromper ses utilisateurs en leur disant que certaines informations de leurs profils resteraient confidentielles. Si Facebook et la FTC ne parviennent pas  un accord sur l'amende, l'agence pourrait choisir de poursuivre Facebook en justice pour sa ngligence passe en matire de confidentialit des utilisateurs. 


Toutefois, ces difficults nont pas entam la dtermination du plus grand rseau social du monde. La socit a publi le mercredi ses rsultats du premier trimestre 2019 qui ont dpass les estimations de bnfices de Wall Street. Lentreprise a aussi profit de loccasion pour annoncer quelle a mis de ct 3 milliards de dollars afin de couvrir le rglement avec la FTC, mettant ainsi fin aux inquitudes de ses investisseurs concernant le rsultat de lenqute fdrale. Le trimestre a t marqu galement par la poursuite de l'augmentation mensuelle et quotidienne du nombre d'utilisateurs actifs de Facebook.

Facebook a annonc une augmentation de 26 % de son chiffre d'affaires d'une anne sur l'autre, reprsentant une hausse de 15,1 milliards dollars, contre 12,0 milliards de dollars au cours de la mme priode l'an dernier. Ces rsultats ont ainsi dpass l'estimation moyenne des analystes qui s'tablit  15,0 milliards, selon Reuters. Les 3 milliards de dollars que Facebook a dcid de mettre de cot pour lamande des rgulateurs qui pourrait intervenir plus tard cette anne reprsente 6 %  de son encaisse et de ses titres ngociables disponibles.

Facebook a crit  ce sujet dans son tat des rsultats :

 Au premier trimestre de 2019, nous avons raisonnablement estim une perte probable et comptabilis une charge  payer de 3 milliards de dollars relativement  l'enqute de la FTC sur notre plateforme et nos pratiques en matire de donnes utilisateur, laquelle charge est incluse dans les charges  payer et autres passifs  court terme de notre bilan consolid rsum .  Nous estimons que les pertes dans ce problme se situent entre 3 et 5 milliards de dollars. La question n'est toujours pas rsolue, et il n'y a aucune garantie quant au moment ou aux modalits de tout rsultat final ,a-t-il ajout.

Cette provision relative  lamande a eu un impact ngatif considrable sur le bnfice du premier trimestre de Facebook. Aprs dduction, le bnfice est, non seulement, largement infrieur  celui de la mme priode de l'an dernier, mais a galement une incidence ngative sur le bnfice par action de la socit. Toutefois, le gant des rseaux sociaux continue de crotre et a, par ailleurs,  surpass toutes les attentes des analystes si elle n'avait pas mis de l'argent de ct pour l'amende.

Le succs trimestriel de lentreprise nest pas seulement financier. Selon les donnes de Facebook, la plateforme est en train de renouer avec la confiance des utilisateurs. Le nombre de personnes qui ont consult Facebook quotidiennement, au premier trimestre, a augment de 8 % par rapport  la mme priode l'an dernier, pour atteindre 1,56 milliard. Le nombre mensuel de visiteurs de la plateforme a connu galement une augmentation de 8 %, reprsentant 2,38 milliards de visiteurs. 

Une part importe de lactivit de Facebook repose actuellement sur le mobile, a affirm la socit qui soutient que 93 % de ses revenus publicitaires proviennent de sa collection d'applications mobiles. Facebook na pas manqu de publier le nombre de personnes qui utilisent au moins une application de lensemble de ses plateformes numriques.  Environ 2,7 milliards de personnes utilisent Facebook, WhatsApp, Instagram ou Messenger chaque mois , a-t-il expliqu.  En moyenne, plus de 2,1 milliards de personnes utilisent un de nos services chaque jour .

*Les autres dfis dont Facebook devra faire face*

Facebook sapprte  faire face  une amende civile record jamais perue par la FTC dont le montant pourrait atteindre 5 milliards de dollars. David Vladeck, un ancien fonctionnaire de la FTC qui est maintenant professeur  la Georgetown Law School a dclar :  Tout le monde s'attendait  ce qu'il y ait une sanction civile substantielle dans cette affaire .  Il ne fait aucun doute que Facebook va devoir rgler cette affaire. Les investisseurs attendent a deux. 

Cependant, mme une fois l'enqute FTC rsolue, Facebook devra faire face  d'autres dfis qui existent dj.

Reuters rapporte que le nombre d'utilisateurs de Facebook a stagn aux tats-Unis, au Canada et en Europe, indiquant une saturation dans les marchs les plus lucratifs de l'entreprise. Cest maintenant en Asie que sa base d'utilisateurs la plus importante et dont la croissance est la plus rapide se trouve. Selon Reuters, en Asie, le nombre mensuel d'utilisateurs actifs a fait un bond de 12,4 % par rapport  l'an dernier et la rgion reprsente dsormais prs de la moiti de l'ensemble des utilisateurs de Facebook. Le problme est que cette base dutilisateurs la plus importante a rapport  lentreprise moins d'un cinquime de son revenu. Selon Reuters, ce changement gographique, conjugu  la lenteur des annonceurs  adopter de nouveaux services comme Stories, a entran une baisse de 4 % du prix moyen par annonce au cours du premier trimestre.

Facebook fait galement face  la perspective d'une action de la part des lgislateurs, selon Reuters. Certains rclament une rglementation fdrale en matire de protection de la vie prive et des mesures antitrust pour dmanteler les grandes entreprises technologiques comme Facebook.

Reuters rapporte que le reprsentant David Cicilline, qui prside le sous-comit de la Commission judiciaire de la Chambre des reprsentants des tats-Unis sur les questions antitrust, a dclar sur Twitter que Facebook tait  un rcidiviste  et a appel  une rponse de la FTC  suffisamment forte pour prvenir de futures violations .

Facebook, qui travaille  unifier ses diffrentes plateformes, fait galement face  la menace de dmantlement de la part des potentiels futurs prsidents des Etats-Unis. La candidate dmocrate  llection prsidentielle amricaine 2020, Elizabeth Warren, sest engage  dmanteler des entreprises comme Facebook une fois quelle sera lue prsidente des Etats-Unis. Selon elle, il est grand temps de s'attaquer  la domination croissante des plus grandes entreprises technologiques des tats-Unis qui ne permettent pas aux petites et aux nouvelles entreprises de spanouir sur un march dj conditionn par leur influence. 

Pete Buttigieg, un autre candidat dmocrate  l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2020, a dclar publiquement qu'il souhaitait que la FTC soit plus agressive dans sa lutte contre les monopoles technologiques. Un professeur de l'universit de New York, Scott Galloway, a galement appel au dmantlement  des gants de la technologie, car ils sont devenus beaucoup trop puissants.

Toutefois, mme si lamende en prparation par les rgulateurs atteignait 5 milliards de dollars, empcherait-elle Facebook de continuer ses pratiques de donnes utilisateur ? En effet, malgr la colre des utilisateurs et des organisations de protection de vie prive, malgr lenqute de la FTC et les appels au dmantlement, Facebook continue de crotre en nombre dutilisateurs et financirement. L'entreprise vient de raliser un bnfice de 2,4 milliards de dollars pour le premier trimestre et sapprte dj  rgler lamende grce  l'argent mis de ct. Rien ne devrait empcher Mark Zuckerberg de reprendre ses activits comme d'habitude.

Par ailleurs, Facebook a annonc quil travaille  unifier ses plateformes de messagerie Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp et prvoit mettre l'accent sur les communications prives, mme sil n'a pas encore prcis comment il adaptera son modle d'affaires ax sur la publicit. Reuters rapporte que la socit a galement lanc le mois dernier un systme de vente qui permet aux utilisateurs d'acheter des produits directement sur Instagram et serait en train de tester actuellement un systme de paiement WhatsApp en Inde qu'elle prvoit de dployer dans d'autres pays, daprs son PDG.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la croissance de Facebook malgr ses problmes de vie prive  ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que lamande de la FTC mettra fin aux pratiques de donnes utilisateurs de Facebook ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : Facebook pourrait faire face  une amende de l'ordre du milliard de dollars par la FTC, un record pour une entreprise technologique
 ::fleche::  Facebook pourrait tre frapp par une  amende record  par la FTC, pour atteinte  la vie prive dans l'affaire Cambridge Analytica, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Le nouveau plan d'Elizabeth Warren : dmanteler les gants Amazon, Google et Facebook, pour promouvoir la concurrence dans le secteur technologique
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg devrait tre tenu pour responsable des problmes de confidentialit de Facebook, selon un snateur amricain
 ::fleche::  Facebook admet avoir stock des millions de mots de passe Instagram en texte brut, permettant  plus de 20 000 de ses employs d'y accder

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le procureur gnral de New York va enquter sur Facebook,*
*pour avoir rcupr sans permission les contacts de 1,5 million de nouveaux utilisateurs * 

La semaine dernire, Facebook a dclar stre rendu compte que les adresses e-mail des contacts dune partie de ses utilisateurs avaient t tlcharges accidentellement par le rseau social depuis mai 2016 au moment de la cration dun compte par ces utilisateurs.

Cest un chercheur en scurit informatique qui sen est aperu. Il a constat que Facebook demandait  certains utilisateurs dentrer le mot de passe de la bote mail rattache  leur compte Facebook, au moment o ils sinscrivaient. Le but tait, daprs lentreprise, de vrifier leurs identits.

De nombreux sites demandent  vrifier votre identit lors dune inscription. En gnral, ils envoient plutt un email de confirmation, avec un lien sur lequel il faut cliquer pour valider le compte, ou un code  chiffres par SMS.

Business Insider a remarqu que lorsque les internautes entraient le mot de passe de leur bote mail sur Facebook, une fentre pop-up apparaissait. Elle indiquait que Facebook tait en train dimporter les contacts de la bote mail. Le problme est qu aucun moment, les utilisateurs nont pu donner leur permission ou au contraire refuser limportation de leurs contacts. Cette fonctionnalit existait avant mai 2016, a prcis Facebook, mais les utilisateurs pouvaient choisir de lactiver ou non. Cela na plus t le cas  partir de cette date. En mars 2019, lauthentification par bote mail a t supprime par Facebook.


Dailleurs, un porte-parole du rseau social a dclar : 

 Le mois dernier, nous avons cess d'offrir la vrification de mot de passe de messagerie comme une option de vrification didentit pour les personnes qui en sont  leur premire inscription sur Facebook. Lorsque nous avons examin les tapes suivies par les utilisateurs pour vrifier leurs comptes, nous avons constat que, dans certains cas, leurs contacts de messagerie ont galement t tlchargs involontairement sur Facebook lors de la cration de leur compte. 

 Nous estimons que prs de 1,5 million de contacts de messagerie ont t tlchargs. Ces contacts n'ont t partags avec personne. Nous les supprimons. Nous avons corrig le problme sous-jacent et avertissons les personnes dont les contacts ont t imports. Les utilisateurs peuvent galement consulter et grer les contacts qu'ils partagent avec Facebook dans leurs paramtres .

*New York passe  lassaut*

Suite  cela, le procureur gnral de New York a dcid douvrir une enqute.

La rcolte de courriels pourrait avoir expos des centaines de millions de personnes  une publicit cible de la part de la socit de mdias sociaux en crise, a annonc jeudi le procureur gnral de New York, Letitia James, dans un communiqu.

Le procureur gnral Letitia James a dclar qu'il tait  temps que Facebook soit tenu pour responsable de la gestion des informations personnelles des consommateurs .

James a dclar que  Facebook a maintes fois fait preuve d'un manque de respect pour les informations des consommateurs tout en tirant profit de l'exploitation de ces donnes . Ce n'est que le dernier d'une longue srie de scandales lis  la protection de la vie prive qui ont frapp la socit de rseaux sociaux.

Comme rapport par le New York Times, l'enqute portera sur la manire dont l'incident s'est produit et sur la question de savoir si la collecte de contacts par courrier lectronique tait rellement plus rpandue que ce qui a t rapport jusqu' prsent.

Le procureur gnral Letitia James a annonc l'enqute sur Twitter:


Dans un communiqu, son bureau a avanc que :

 La vrification de courrier lectronique est une pratique courante pour les services en ligne tels que Facebook. Gnralement, lorsqu'un consommateur s'inscrit  un nouveau service, il lui est demand de fournir une adresse lectronique. Il reoit ensuite un courrier lectronique avec un lien lui permettant de vrifier que le compte de messagerie lui appartient. La procdure de Facebook a demand  certains utilisateurs de confier leur mot de passe  leur compte de messagerie personnel. En outre, des rapports indiquent que Facebook a ensuite accd aux contacts de ces utilisateurs et les a tlchargs sur Facebook afin de les utiliser pour des publicits cibles. Alors que Facebook a admis que 1,5 million dutilisateurs ont vu leurs contacts rcolts directement, le nombre total de personnes dont les informations de contact ont t obtenues de manire incorrecte par Facebook peut atteindre des centaines de millions, car des centaines de contacts peuvent tre stocks dans leur base de donnes de contacts.

 Le bureau avait prcdemment appliqu les lois de protection des consommateurs de New York contre les sites Web de rseaux sociaux qui dtournaient les listes de contacts des utilisateurs. En janvier 2019, le procureur gnral James a annonc l'ouverture d'une enqute sur Apple pour son refus d'avertir les consommateurs du bogue FaceTime, qui mettait en pril la vie prive des consommateurs  New York en permettant aux utilisateurs de recevoir le flux audio et vido de l'appareil avant mme que la personne qu'ils appelaient naccepte ou ne rejette l'appel. En mars 2018, le bureau du procureur gnral a ouvert une enqute sur Facebook pour utilisation abusive de donnes dutilisateur par Cambridge Analytica . 

*La raction de Facebook*

Un porte-parole de Facebook a dclar :  Nous sommes en contact avec le bureau du procureur gnral de l'tat de New York et rpondons  leurs questions  ce sujet .

Facebook sefforce de rpondre aux proccupations des lgislateurs et des organismes de rglementation concernant la protection des donnes des utilisateurs. Mercredi, Facebook estimait qu'il pourrait en coter jusqu' 5 milliards de dollars pour rsoudre une enqute de la Federal Trade Commission dclenche par Cambridge Analytica, un cabinet de conseil politique britannique aujourd'hui disparu qui avait des liens avec la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trump, a obtenu les donnes de millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook sans leur consentement.

 ce sujet, Facebook a affirm dans ses tats :

 Au premier trimestre de 2019, nous avons raisonnablement estim une perte probable et comptabilis une charge  payer de 3 milliards de dollars relativement  l'enqute de la FTC sur notre plateforme et nos pratiques en matire de donnes utilisateur, laquelle charge est incluse dans les charges  payer et autres passifs  court terme de notre bilan consolid rsum .  Nous estimons que les pertes dans ce problme se situent entre 3 et 5 milliards de dollars. La question n'est toujours pas rsolue, et il n'y a aucune garantie quant au moment ou aux modalits de tout rsultat final 

Sparment, Facebook est en pourparlers avancs avec un groupe dtats pour rsoudre des enqutes sur le point de savoir si lincident de Cambridge Analytica a enfreint les lois locales sur la protection des consommateurs, ont dclar des personnes familiarises avec le sujet.

Source : dclaration du bureau du procureur, tweet du procureur, New York Times

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Pour les hbergeurs de serveurs mails, cest videmment facile de collecter des adresses. Facebook propose-t-il une adresse lectronique en facebook.com  ses abonns ? Le problme naurait pas exist sil en avait t ainsi plus tt!
Zuckerberg semble vraiment odieux. Il sort du mme tonneau que Trump!

----------


## Ryu2000

> les mdias et les politiciens accusent les rseaux sociaux d'tre responsable de la mont du populisme.


Un peu dans cet esprit :
Lgislatives en Espagne : Comment Vox, le parti dextrme droite, a conquis les lecteurs grce aux rseaux sociaux



> *Ignor par les principaux mdias espagnols [en raison de son faible poids politique], le parti a d se tourner vers dautres canaux de communication pour conqurir llectorat : Facebook, YouTube, WhatsApp ou encore Instagram.*  Nous avons opt pour une stratgie de communication directe  travers les rseaux sociaux et des meetings trs frquents , a expliqu durant la campagne son leader, Santiago Abascal.  Cela a t une clef du succs () comme dans dautres lieux du monde , a-t-il ajout.


Par contre le "en raison de son faible poids politique" c'est une grosse connerie quand on se rappelle du traitement mdiatique de Macron pour la campagne de 2016, le gars ne reprsentait rien, c'tait un tout nouveau et il tait omniprsent dans les mdias. (a fonctionne pareil partout)
Si le parti Vox n'est pas dans les mdias, c'est parce qu'il ne partage pas la mme idologie que les mdias.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le cout du tlchargement du carnet d'adresse c'est ce que les journalistes avaient supputs quand l'affaire avait dj t rvle dans la news prcdente, et cette confirmation prouve que c'est exactement ce qu'ils ont fait.
> Pour moi cela va au del d'une violation du RGPD, Zuckerberg devrait coper de 10 ans de prison ferme pour piratage de donnes.


Non, car tes donnes personnelles, tes photos et tout ce que tu mets sur ce rseau social appartient  Facebook. Relis le CLUF.
Tu as y certainement mme un compte sans t'y tre jamais inscrit, car tes correspondants ont partag leur carnet d'adresse dans lequel t'y figure.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La FTC serait divise sur la faon de tenir Facebook responsable de toute atteinte  la vie prive,*
*aprs les scandales qui ont suivi Cambridge Analytica * 

Un nouveau rapport du New York Times indique que les cinq membres de la Commission fdrale du commerce ont du mal  sentendre sur une sanction approprie pour les manquements  la vie prive de Facebook et quils tentent spcifiquement de dterminer si le PDG Mark Zuckerberg devrait ou non tre tenu personnellement responsable.

La  FTC enqute depuis lan dernier sur Facebook dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica afin de vrifier une ventuelle violation du dcret dautorisation de 2011 relatif au respect de la vie prive des utilisateurs. Cette enqute serait en train de constituer la premire sanction majeure impose  Facebook aux tats-Unis depuis la publication de la crise de confidentialit provoque par lutilisation non autorise des donnes utilisateur.

Pour rappel, le dcret dautorisation de 2011 exige que Facebook demande et obtienne l'autorisation expresse des utilisateurs avant de partager leurs donnes avec des tiers, et exige que le gant de la technologie informe la FTC dans les cas o d'autres entits utilisaient ces informations de manire abusive. Elle interdit galement  Facebook de faire des dclarations trompeuses au sujet de ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive.

Pour se prparer financirement, Facebook a annonc  ses investisseurs :  Au premier trimestre de 2019, nous avons raisonnablement estim une perte probable et comptabilis une charge  payer de 3 milliards de dollars relativement  l'enqute de la FTC sur notre plateforme et nos pratiques en matire de donnes utilisateur, laquelle charge est incluse dans les charges  payer et autres passifs  court terme de notre bilan consolid rsum . Et dajouter  Nous estimons que les pertes dans ce problme se situent entre 3 et 5 milliards de dollars. La question n'est toujours pas rsolue, et il n'y a aucune garantie quant au moment ou aux modalits de tout rsultat final .

Le rapport du Times indique que la FTC veut faire une dclaration avec une lourde amende  l'encontre de la socit (la plus importante jamais inflig  lendroit dune socit technologique tait de 22,5 millions de dollars en 2012 contre Google), mais ses membres n'ont pas t en mesure de dcider  quel point ils sont prs  aller loin dans une telle dclaration. 

 Les cinq commissaires de la FTC ont convenu il y a plusieurs mois qu'ils voulaient faire appliquer une sanction historique qui reflterait limportance de laffaire pour la commission. Mais  prsent, les membres sont diviss sur la taille et la porte de la punition  imposer  lentreprise technologique, selon trois personnes connaissant les discussions qui ont parl sous le couvert de lanonymat.

 Cette division complique les derniers jours des pourparlers.

 Outre le dsaccord sur la sanction financire approprie, l'une des sources de divergence au cours des ngociations a t la mesure dans laquelle Mark Zuckerberg, directeur gnral de Facebook, devrait tre tenu personnellement responsable de toute violation d'un accord de 2011, selon deux personnes . 

Facebook a men un combat acharn, affirmant que Zuckerberg ne devrait pas tre tenu lgalement responsable des actes de ses 35 000 employs.


*Joseph J. Simons, prsident de la commission de cinq membres, a intensifi ses efforts pour obtenir au moins un de ses deux dmocrates de son ct.*
Le prsident de la FTC, Joseph Simons, aurait les trois membres rpublicains de la commission prts  approuver un accord, les deux autres membres dmocrates restant en attente d'une punition plus svre. Mais Simons serait en train d'essayer d'viter des dcisions influences par le parti (trois voix des rpublicains contre deux voix des dmocrates), ce qui pourrait avoir des consquences politiques ou se transformer ventuellement en litige daprs le NYT. 

Tout rglement sera galement considr comme une mesure de la volont de ladministration Trump de sanctionner lune des socits les plus importantes et les plus influentes du pays. L'administration a assoupli les rglementations dans de nombreux secteurs, mais le prsident Trump a dclar  plusieurs reprises que les gants de la technologie tels que Facebook et Amazon avaient trop de pouvoir.

De nombreux dmocrates ont dirig leurs efforts pour limiter le pouvoir de Silicon Valley.

 Cest une dcision extrmement importante, car toutes les grandes entreprises vont la surveiller pour voir sil va vraiment y avoir un nouveau jour sur le front de lapplication de la loi , a dclar le snateur Ron Wyden, un dmocrate de lOregon qui sest battu pour que Zuckerberg soit tenu personnellement responsable indpendamment du rglement quil pourrait y avoir..

Une rponse perue comme douce pourrait saper la confiance du public dans la capacit de la FTC de superviser de manire adquate les entreprises du secteur de la technologie, dautant plus que lEurope a mis en place sa propre rglementation plus stricte. La Commission devrait se prononcer prochainement sur la question.

Source : New York Times

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook pourrait conclure un accord avec la FTC qui le placerait sous une surveillance de 20 ans,*
*quant  ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive * 

Facebook, le numro un des rseaux sociaux, est sur le point de conclure un accord avec le gouvernement amricain sur ses politiques et pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive, qui le placerait sous une surveillance de 20 ans, selon une source bien informe des discussions.

Cet accord permettrait de rsoudre le problme de savoir si l'entreprise avait viol un pacte de consentement similaire conclu en 2011.

Il fallait sattendre  un accord imminent aprs que Facebook ait mis de ct 3 milliards de dollars pour payer ce qui, selon elle, serait une amende comprise dans une fourchette de 3  5 milliards de dollars. Deux sources ont toutefois indiqu lundi qu'aucun accord n'tait attendu cette semaine.

Une des sources a dclar que l'annonce d'un rglement avec la Federal Trade Commission pourrait tre annonce dans un mois.

Plusieurs lgislateurs amricains ont critiqu certains aspects dun ventuel accord entre la FTC et Facebook qui renforcerait la surveillance des politiques et des pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive au sein du conseil dadministration de Facebook et imposerait  la socit de mdias sociaux dagir plus nergiquement contre les dveloppeurs tiers.

*Des snateurs amricains souhaitent que les dirigeants de Facebook soient personnellement mis en cause* 

Dbut mai, les snateurs Richard Blumenthal et Josh Hawley ont critiqu le projet daccord de la FTC (Federal Trade Commission) avec Facebook visant  limiter et sanctionner son utilisation abusive des donnes personnelles des consommateurs. Ces derniers ont exhort le gouvernement  agir plus rapidement et  envisager d'imposer des sanctions svres aux hauts dirigeants de l'entreprise.

Ces snateurs ne sont pas les premiers  demander  ce que les dirigeants de Facebook soient personnellement tenus pour responsables des abus commis par l'entreprise. Le mois dernier, le snateur dmocrate Ron Wyden, qui est l'un des principaux dfenseurs de la confidentialit numrique, avait dclar dans une lettre adresse  la FTC, que les autorits fdrales de rglementation devraient tenir Mark Zuckerberg pour responsable des violations rptes commises par Facebook concernant la vie prive des Amricains.

Le fait que ces 2 autres snateurs se joignent  lui, n'arrange pas du tout les choses pour Facebook, surtout quand on sait que la FTC s'apprtait  infliger  l'entreprise, une amende record estime entre 3 et 5 milliards de dollars. Dans leur lettre adresse  la FTC, les snateurs ont dclar  l'agence que mme avec une amende de 5 milliards de dollars, Facebook s'en tirait  bon compte. Ils ont galement insist pour que des limites  long terme soient fixes sur la manire dont Facebook collecte et utilise les informations personnelles.


Ils ont suggr des mesures telles que la suppression des donnes de suivi et la limitation des pratiques publicitaires. Les deux hommes ont galement demand  ce que tout responsable de Facebook  lorigine dune violation dun accord ou dun dcret puisse tre dnonc. D'ailleurs dans leur lettre, ils dclarent ceci :  La Commission devrait imposer des sanctions pcuniaires dissuasives et imposer des mesures nergiques de reddition de comptes  Facebook, notamment en limitant l'utilisation des donnes des consommateurs, la responsabilit de la direction en cas de violation et d'autres mesures correctives structurelles pour mettre fin aux atteintes  la confiance des consommateurs .

*Un cofondateur de Facebook sen mle* 

Dans un ditorial publi dans le New York Times, lun des cofondateurs de Facebook a appel  la dissolution du rseau social. Chris Hughes, qui a aid Mark Zuckerberg  lancer Facebook de son dortoir  Harvard il y a 15 ans, a dclar que la Federal Trade Commission devrait annuler l'acquisition de WhatsApp et Instagram par Facebook afin de crer une concurrence accrue sur les marchs des mdias sociaux et de la messagerie.

Hughes avance l'argument conomique selon lequel Facebook est en situation de monopole, ce qui a limit la concurrence et frein l'innovation. Il est impossible pour les utilisateurs de passer  un autre rseau social, car il nexiste aucun concurrent srieux. Hughes affirme qu'aucun nouveau rseau social n'a t lanc depuis 2011 et que 84% des dpenses en publicits sur les mdias sociaux vont directement  Facebook. Il cite la dissolution de AT&T par la FTC dans les annes 1980, ainsi que la vente de Wild Oats par Whole Foods en 2009, comme un prcdent quant  la manire dont cette rupture pourrait se produire.

Pour lui, le problme avec Facebook va mme bien au-del du simple problme relatif  lconomie. Hughes avances que les algorithmes des fils dactualit dictent le contenu que des millions de personnes voient chaque jour, ses rgles de contenu dfinissent ce qui constitue un discours de haine, et il nexiste aucun contrle dmocratique de ces processus. La proprit de Zuckerberg sur la majorit des actions de Facebook signifie quil ny a aucun contrle interne sur son pouvoir, et quaucune agence gouvernementale ne se consacre  la supervision dune entreprise comme Facebook.

 Linfluence de Mark est stupfiante, bien au-del de toute autre personne du secteur priv ou du gouvernement. Il contrle trois plateformes de communication principales - Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp - utilises par des milliards de personnes chaque jour , crit Hughes.  Le conseil dadministration de Facebook fonctionne plus comme un comit consultatif que comme un superviseur, car Mark contrle environ 60% des actions avec droit de vote. Mark seul peut dcider comment configurer les algorithmes de Facebook pour dterminer ce que les gens voient dans leurs fils dactualits, quels paramtres de confidentialit ils peuvent utiliser et mme quels messages sont livrs. Il dfinit les rgles permettant de distinguer les discours violents et incendiaires des discours simplement offensants, et il peut choisir de bloquer un concurrent en l'acqurant, en le bloquant ou en le copiant . 

*Ancienne photo de Chris Hughes et Mark Zuckerberg*

 Mark est une personne bonne et gentille , a not Hughes,  mais je suis outr que sa focalisation sur la croissance lait conduit  sacrifier scurit et civilit au bnfice des clics .  Je suis du de moi-mme et de la premire quipe de Facebook pour ne pas avoir rflchi davantage  la manire dont lalgorithme News Feed pourrait changer notre culture, influencer les lections et responsabiliser les dirigeants nationalistes. Et je suis inquiet que Mark se soit entour dune quipe qui renforce ses convictions au lieu de les dfier .

*La FTC*

Laccord conclu en 2011 entre Facebook et la FTC exigeait galement que lagence gouvernementale soit informe de ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive depuis 20 ans.

La FTC a enqut sur des allgations selon lesquelles Facebook aurait partag de manire inapproprie des informations appartenant  87 millions d'utilisateurs avec le cabinet britannique de conseil politique britannique, aujourd'hui disparu, Cambridge Analytica. Lenqute a port sur le point de savoir si le partage de donnes et dautres litiges violaient le consentement de 2011.

Cette dchance, ainsi que la colre suscite par le discours de haine et la dsinformation sur sa plate-forme, ont suscit des appels de personnes allant du candidat  la prsidentielle progressiste Snateur Elizabeth Warren  un cofondateur de Facebook, Chris Hughes, pour que le gouvernement oblige le gant des mdias sociaux  vendre Instagram, achet en 2012, et WhatsApp, achet en 2014.

En dpit de ses scandales, le cur de mtier de la socit sest montr rsilient, Facebook ayant battu les estimations sur ses bnfices antrieurs au cours des deux derniers trimestres.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des snateurs amricains souhaitent que les dirigeants de Facebook soient personnellement mis en cause, en cas d'abus commis par l'entreprise
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg devrait tre tenu pour responsable des problmes de confidentialit de Facebook, selon un snateur amricain
 ::fleche::  Chris Hughes, cofondateur de Facebook, appelle au dmantlement du RS :  le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg est sans prcdent et anti-amricain

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La rvolte des actionnaires de Facebook devient sanglante : les investisseurs impuissants votent massivement*
*Pour vincer Zuckerberg de la prsidence*

Les actionnaires de la plus grande plateforme de rseau social au monde sont furieux de la faon dont le PDG Mark Zuckerberg a gr une srie de scandales sur Facebook, y compris l'interfrence dans les lections amricaines de 2016  partir du rseau social et la violation gante de donnes par le cabinet Cambridge Analytica rvl l'an dernier. Ce mcontentement envers le fondateur, Prsident du conseil dadministration et Directeur gnral a atteint de nouveaux sommets. Lors lassemble annuelle des actionnaires le 30 mai dernier, 68 % des actionnaires qui ne sont ni dans la direction ni dans le conseil dadministration de la socit ont vot en faveur de la sparation des fonctions de prsident du conseil et de chef de la direction et de l'viction de Zuckerberg de son poste de prsident, mme si cela na pas suffi  instaurer une prsidence indpendante sur Facebook.

La rvolte des actionnaires de Facebook vient de passer  une autre phase, selon les rsultats du vote des investisseurs dpos lundi. Lors de son assemble annuelle des actionnaires la semaine dernire, ces derniers ont vot sur une srie de propositions et les rsultats soulignent la colre parmi les investisseurs extrieurs. Ces investisseurs pensent que l'entreprise gagnerait  ce qu'un prsident indpendant demande des comptes  Zuckerberg et  son quipe dirigeante. Selon une analyse des rsultats effectue par Open Mic, une organisation qui travaille avec des actionnaires activistes pour amliorer la gouvernance d'entreprise dans les plus grandes entreprises amricaines, les actionnaires indpendants ont massivement soutenu deux propositions pour affaiblir le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg.


En avril dernier, Business Insider a rvl huit propositions des actionnaires activistes de Facebook contenues dans un dpt effectu plus tt par lentreprise  la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission), annonant son assemble annuelle des actionnaires du 30 mai. Deux de ces propositions montraient la volont des investisseurs dapporter des changements  dans la direction de Facebook. Dans lune des propositions, les investisseurs voulaient vincer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident du conseil d'administration de Facebook en faveur de l'embauche d'un dirigeant indpendant. Dans lautre proposition, les investisseurs voulaient instaurer de nouveaux  mcanismes quitables et appropris permettant d'liminer les droits disproportionns des actionnaires de classe B . 

A lissue du vote du 30 mai, environ 68 % des investisseurs externes ont exprim quils ne veulent plus voir M. Zuckerberg au poste de prsident et veulent plutt faire venir une personnalit indpendante  la prsidence du conseil de Facebook. Les investisseurs adhrent davantage  cette proposition. En 2017, 51 % des investisseurs avaient vot en faveur d'une proposition presque identique, daprs Business Insider.

En 2017, des actionnaires avaient fait une proposition visant  obtenir un prsident indpendant, mais elle a connu dimportantes oppositions parmi les investisseurs. Certains gros investisseurs tels que les fonds Vanguard Total Stock Market Index et Fidelity Contrafund avaient vot contre la proposition. En octobre 2018, quatre grands fonds publics amricains, investisseurs de Facebook, se sont joints au premier groupe et ont propos,  nouveau, de dmettre Mark Zuckerberg en tant que prsident-directeur gnral au profit dun prsident indpendant. Ils avaient justifi leur proposition par la srie de scandales notoires dans lesquels le rseau social a t impliqu depuis un certain temps.

En effet, pendant que Zuckerberg continue sa domination sur Facebook, les contenus sur sa plateforme de rseau social sont militariss pour propager l'ingrence lectorale, la violence, le discours haineux, le harclement sexuel, la publicit discriminatoire et les violations rampantes de la vie prive. Le plus important scandale de donnes personnelles a affect plus de 87 millions de personnes  travers le monde. Lanne dernire, une faille de scurit exploite par une attaque qui a permis aux pirates de prendre le contrle des comptes des utilisateurs. A la suite de cette violation de scurit, considre comme la plus importante de lhistoire de Facebook, des identifiants de connexion  Facebook des utilisateurs se seraient retrouvs sur le march obscur du Web pour environ 3 $, selon un rapport.

Une autre proposition chre aux investisseurs externes a t approuve le 30 mai  la majorit par ces derniers. En effet, 83,2 % de ces investisseurs ont soutenu la proposition visant  supprimer la structure  deux classes d'actions de Facebook. Mais les rformes n'ont jamais t susceptibles d'tre adoptes, car les actionnaires indpendants n'ont pas assez de voix pour se dbarrasser de Zuckerberg en tant que prsident, puisqu'il contrle la majorit des actions. 

Pour rappel, Facebook a une structure d'actions  deux classes. Pour les actionnaires de  classe A , une action quivaut  une voix, mais pour les actionnaires de  classe B , une action reprsente dix voix. Dans cette dernire classe, Zuckerberg et son entourage dtiennent environ 18 % du total des actions, selon CNBC, ce qui quivaut  environ 70 % des voix, et Zuckerberg lui-mme en dtient 60 %.


Ds que les propositions ont t dposes en avril dernier, Facebook a demand que ses actionnaires rejettent la proposition, comme aux prcdentes assembles annuelles.  Nous croyons que notre structure du capital est dans le meilleur intrt de nos actionnaires et que notre structure de gouvernance actuelle est saine et efficace , a-t-il dit. Zuckerberg et ses collgues ont encore rejet la proposition du prsident indpendant et les plans d'actions  deux classes malgr le soulvement des investisseurs extrieurs. En d'autres termes, si Zuckerberg et ses plus proches allis ne sont pas d'accord avec les actionnaires, ils pourront toujours simposer tant que la structure de la gestion actuelle de Facebook restera en ltat.

Toutefois, selon une dclaration envoye  Business Insider par Michael Connor, directeur excutif d'Open Mic, les rsultats du vote des actionnaires externes envoient un message clair  la direction de Facebook.  Les rsultats parlent d'eux-mmes. Mark Zuckerberg et le conseil d'administration de Facebook doivent couter les actionnaires de l'entreprise. L'arrogance ne remplace pas la bonne gouvernance d'entreprise , a-t-il dit. Jonas Kron, qui dirige l'actionnaire activiste Trillium Asset Management, linvestisseur de Facbook qui a propos la nomination d'un prsident indpendant en 2017, a galement dclar :  Les investisseurs sont clairement proccups et veulent du changement. Ce niveau de soutien est rarement vu dans les propositions d'actionnaires .

Dans un communiqu, Michael Frerichs, trsorier de l'tat de l'Illinois, qui investit galement dans Facebook, a dclar : 

 Les investisseurs indpendants de Facebook conviennent qu'il est temps pour l'entreprise de sparer les rles de prsident du conseil d'administration et de chef de la direction .  Pour l'instant, M. Zuckerberg est  la fois prsident du conseil d'administration et PDG, il est son propre patron, et il est clair que a ne marche pas , a-t-il ajout.

Selon Forbes, lorsquun autre membre de l'auditoire a demand  Susan Desmond-Hellmann, membre du conseil d'administration de Facebook, si elle envisageait de convoquer une runion au sujet de la destitution de Zuckerberg, elle a dit  La rponse est non .  L'entreprise, le conseil d'administration et moi-mme sommes  l'aise avec l'arrangement oprationnel actuel, o Mark est prsident et chef de la direction , a-t-elle ajout.

Cette situation pourrait-elle changer un jour tant que le fondateur, prsident du conseil dadministration, directeur gnral et actionnaire majoritaire de Facebook sera toujours aux commandes de lentreprise ? Toutefois, les actionnaires connaissaient la situation lorsquils ont choisi dinvestir dans des actions de  classe A  de Facebook. Quil refoule leurs propositions par la force de ses droits de vote, il est pour linstant dans ses droits, mme si Facebook a grand besoin dune meilleure direction pour se sortir de ses problmes actuels. Nanmoins, ce vote augmente la pression sur les dirigeants de la socit. Un juge des Etats-Unis a, par ailleurs, oblig Facebook  remettre aux actionnaires des informations sur sa manire de grer la confidentialit des donnes utilisateur, selon Reuters.

Source : Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des 68 % du vote des actionnaires externes  ?  
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quavec un prsident indpendant, Facebook parviendra  minimiser les scandales ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les actionnaires parviendront un jour  vincer Zuckerberg de la prsidence du conseil dadministration de Facebook ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook pense que la confidentialit sur les rseaux sociaux n'existe pas, et qu'il n'y aurait pas de vie prive en ligne
 ::fleche::  Facebook : Les actionnaires influents s'associent pour rvoquer Zuckerberg en tant que prsident, afin d'amliorer la surveillance du rseau social
 ::fleche::  Un juge US oblige Facebook  remettre aux actionnaires des courriels et d'autres informations, sur sa manire de grer la confidentialit des donnes
 ::fleche::  Les actionnaires de Facebook forcent un vote pour vincer Mark Zuckerberg du poste de prsident, et imposer une nouvelle gouvernance du rseau social
 ::fleche::  Les actionnaires de Facebook en ont assez de Marc Zuckerberg, mais ne peuvent rien faire contre lui, en voici les raisons

----------


## sylsau

Compte tenu de la rpartition des voix, il est impossible que Mark Zuckerberg puisse tre dlog de son poste de prsident par un vote.
Il faudrait qu'il parte de lui-mme ce qui n'est donc pas prt d'arriver.

----------


## Neckara

Je trouve cela quand mme lgrement dplac, ils connaissaient parfaitement ce  quoi ils s'engageaient en achetant des actions de type A, plutt que de celles de type B. Les rgles du jeu ne sont pas une surprise.
S'ils ne sont pas content, pourquoi ne vendent-ils par leurs actions ?

C'est comme aller  une boulangerie, acheter une baguette de 100g, et se plaindre que celui qui achte une flte de 200g a plus de pain en sortant...

----------


## eldran64

> Je trouve cela quand mme lgrement dplac, ils connaissaient parfaitement ce  quoi ils s'engageaient en achetant des actions de type A, plutt que de celles de type B. Les rgles du jeu ne sont pas une surprise.
> S'ils ne sont pas content, pourquoi ne vendent-ils par leurs actions ?
> 
> C'est comme aller  une boulangerie, acheter une baguette de 100g, et se plaindre que celui qui achte une flte de 200g a plus de pain en sortant...


Pour ma part quand j'achte du beurre, j'aime bien avoir: le beurre, l'argent du beurre, la crme et le c** de la crmire. Ceci dit comme je connais les rgles, je ne repars qu'avec le beurre.

Pour les actionnaires, je pense qu'ils souhaiteraient voir leurs gains augmenter et leur pouvoir galement. 

Le fait que Marc soit encore  la tte de son entreprise est peut tre l'une des meilleure chose qui soit pour FB (pour les utilisateurs) mais pas forcment pour les comptes de la boite.

----------


## rawsrc

> PLe fait que Marc soit encore  la tte de son entreprise est peut tre l'une des meilleure chose qui soit pour FB (pour les utilisateurs) mais pas forcment pour les comptes de la boite.


Euh malgr le raffut, a roule plutt bien pour FB : de ce document, tu peux juste extraire ceci : 



> Cash and cash equivalents and marketable securities  Cash and cash equivalents and marketable securities were $45.24 billion at the end of the first quarter of 2019.


45 milliards de dollars et des brouettes de rserves de cash au 1er trimestre 2019, a laisse le temps de se retourner.

Aprs le seul moyen que les actionnaires minoritaires ont pour renverser la situation c'est de croiser les doigts pour que le compte rendu de l'enqute fdrale US sur l'abus de position dominante soit au vitriol. a va coter, c'est sr mais comme on dit c'est peut-tre un mal pour un bien.

----------


## eldran64

> 45 milliards de dollars et des brouettes de rserves de cash au 1er trimestre 2019, a laisse le temps de se retourner.


Vu comme a, c'est clair que FB a de la marge  ::mrgreen:: . Je ne sais pas  combien s'lve le cash de Microsoft ou d'Apple mais j'imagine que a doit tre encore plus lev. Du coup, tout ces chiffres, a doit faire tourner les ttes de plus d'un actionnaire.

----------


## rawsrc

Fin 1er trimestre 2019 :

Entreprise
Trsorerie
Chiffre d'affaires

Google
113 milliards $
137 milliards $

Apple
245 milliards $
265 milliards $

Facebook
45 milliards $
56 milliards $

Amazon
37 milliards $
242 milliards $

Microsoft
131 milliards $
110 milliards $

Dell
15 milliards $
90 milliards $

Uber
8 milliards $
11 milliards $

Total
594 milliards $
911 milliards $



*Total GAFAM : 571 milliards de $ de trsorerie*
*Total GAFAM : 810 milliards de $ de chiffre d'affaires* (Cela reprsente grosso modo le PIB cumul de 90 pays de la plante sur 194)

tu veux lutter toi ? A part la puissance de feu d'un tat comme la Chine, je ne vois pas comment tout ce petit monde ne pourrait pas racheter n'importe quelle socit concurrente ou qui commencerait  marcher sur leur plates bandes (d'ailleurs c'est se qui se passe, d'o l'entrevue d'un abus de position dominante)

----------


## matthius

Vive Zuckerberg pour avoir dmontr la fraude de la copie !

----------


## AoCannaille

> 45 milliards de dollars et des brouettes de rserves de cash au 1er trimestre 2019, a laisse le temps de se retourner.


C'est ce qu'on disait d'IBM, a fait 15 ans qu'ils se retournent, se retournent et se retournent...
C'est ce qu'on disait de Yahoo, et effectivement, Yahoo se retourne... dans sa tombe.

Quand un grosse  boite devient has been, peut importe le cash, au bout d'un moment a ne fonctionne juste plus.

----------


## rawsrc

Tiens les chiffres pour les deux boites

Fin 1er trimestre 2019 :

Entreprise
Trsorerie
Chiffre d'affaires

IBM
18 milliards $
80 milliards $

Yahoo
3 milliards $
5.2 milliards $


pour des mourants ils gigotent encore

----------


## Madmac

@ Neckara 

Pas pour les actionnaires de longue date. Ce n'est que depuis les dernires lections amricains que Zuckerberg s'est mis  utiliser FaceBook comme un outil de propagande dmocrate.

@sylsau

En thorie, oui. Mais comme cet idiot a beaucoup trop d'influence politique, il risque de se retrouver avec un moiti de compagnie. Car les Rpublicains vont adapter les lois anti-monopoles pour les ralits du 21 ime sicle.

----------


## el_slapper

Uber  8 milliard de trsorerie, et plusieurs milliards de pertes annuelles. Pas tonnant qu'ils aient tent une introduction rcemment(aprs cette prise de vue, donc).Sachant que les investisseurs initiaux avaient mis dans les 50 milliards, ils ont quand mme dj grill 42 milliards. Et ils ne sont toujours pas rentables.

Les autres, a m'a l'air d'aller. IBM est aujourd'hui principalement une gigantesque SSII, avec quelques diversifications dans le hardware, et beaucoup de cloud. Rien de somptueux, mais ils vivent, et font du profit. Ils ont _juste_ perdu leur statut de cador. Yahoo!, aucune ide.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Tiens les chiffres pour les deux boites
> 
> Fin 1er trimestre 2019 
> [...]
> pour des mourants ils gigotent encore


Aurais-tu les mme pour en 2000, 2005, 2010 et 2015?  ::):

----------


## rawsrc

Yahoo 2000 : Chiffre d'affaires = 1.110 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 1.658 milliards $
Yahoo 2010 : Chiffre d'affaires = 6.325 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 1.526 milliards $
Yahoo 2015 : Chiffre d'affaires = 4.968 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 1.632 milliards $
Un lien parmi d'autres par ici

IBM 2000 : Chiffre d'affaires = 88.400 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 3.563 milliards $
IBM 2010 : Chiffre d'affaires = 99.870 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 11.651 milliards $
IBM 2015 : Chiffre d'affaires = 81.741 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 8.195 milliards $
Source par ici

----------


## AoCannaille

> Yahoo 2000 : Chiffre d'affaires = 1.110 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 1.658 milliards $
> Yahoo 2010 : Chiffre d'affaires = 6.325 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 1.526 milliards $
> Yahoo 2015 : Chiffre d'affaires = 4.968 milliards $ - Trsorerie = 1.632 milliards $


Ces chiffres m'etonnent, en particulier la trsorerie (en particulier celle de 2019  Trso=3 milliards $ CA= 5.2 milliards $)
Je croyais que la miss Mayer avait claqu tous les bijoux de famille pour relancer yahoo et que a avait particulirement foir...

----------


## rawsrc

C'est clair qu'elle n'y est pas arriv mais elle n'a pas mis pour autant  genoux Yahoo Inc (je te rassure, elle n'avait pas oubli de se payer, au cas o tu penserais qu'elle avait fini  la soupe populaire (55 millions $)) et a quand mme brl prs de 3 milliards $.
J'ai t oblig de compiler plusieurs sources parce que Yahoo ne publie plus de rapport annuel depuis 2016.
Je suis parti d'un document de Yahoo Japan : ici, quand tu prends la partie Financial Section, page 6 (donnes consolides), tu vas trouver : _CASH AND CASH EQUIVALENT AT THE END OF THE YEAR (2018-03-31)_ : 8.173 milliards $ (30% remontent  la maison mre Yahoo Inc soit 2.4 milliards $) ensuite c'est beaucoup plus obscur car Yahoo n'existe plus depuis juin 2017, il a t rachet par Verizon pour 4.83 milliards $ et entre temps Yahoo Japan a t vendu (4 milliards $). Leur participation dans Alibaba va tre liquide cette anne pour 40 milliards $ pour un investissement en 2005 d' peine 1 milliard $ (t'imagine le flair des dirigeants d'alors !). Bref, les restes de Yahoo Incoporated repris par Verizon devenu Altaba pour disparatre au profit de Verizon Media Group ont quand mme une norme valeur financire. Et quoi qu'en dise, Yahoo a t une aventure sacrment rentable pour les fondateurs (1994-2017)

----------


## Jonathan

*L'Italie inflige  Facebook une amende d'1,1 million de dollars* 
*pour utilisation abusive de donnes par Cambridge Analytica*

Dcidment, le scandale Cambridge Analytica n'a pas fini de causer du tort  Facebook et cette fois-ci, c'est l'Italie qui entre dans la danse. En effet, vendredi dernier, l'agence italienne en charge de la scurit de l'information, a fait savoir dans un communiqu, qu'elle impose  Facebook une amende d'1,1 million de dollars pour les crimes commis dans le cadre de l'affaire Cambridge Analytica. Il est important de rappeler que Cambridge Analytica avait, par le biais d'une application de test psychologique, eu accs  des donnes de 87 millions des utilisateurs Facebook et les ont utilises pour tenter dinfluencer les lections prsidentielles amricaines de 2016.

L'agence italienne a dclar l'amende lie au tlchargement de l'application _Thisisyourdigitallife_ par 57 Italiens via la connexion  Facebook. L'application exploitait la fonctionnalit pour partager les donnes des amis et tait capable d'accder aux donnes de 214077 autres utilisateurs connects aux 57 qui avaient initialement tlcharg l'application, sans les informer que cela se produisait ou demander leur consentement. 


Certains trouvent que le montant de cette amende est trs faible, mais il faut savoir que les infractions en question ont t commises avant l'entre en vigueur du nouveau cadre rglementaire europen pour la protection des donnes. Le montant de l'amende a donc t calcul sous l'ancien rgime italien de protection des donnes. Il faut galement prciser qu'il ne s'agit pas l du premier accrochage entre Facebook et cette agence. 

En dcembre 2018, l'agence avait condamn Facebook  une amende de 10 millions d'euros pour avoir induit en erreur ses utilisateurs en raison de ses pratiques de connexion et au mois de mars de cette anne, elle a mis en cause Facebook sur l'utilisation abusive des donnes, mais cette fois l, le gant des rseaux sociaux avait choisi de payer un montant rduit de 52000 euros dans l'espoir de rgler le problme.

Malgr tout ceci, il semblerait que Facebook ne soit pas au bout de ses peines et il se pourrait que la prochaine amende vienne d'Irlande. En effet, la Commission irlandaise de protection des donnes aurait ouvert plusieurs enqutes sur Facebook et ses socits lies, portant sur des questions importantes telles que les atteintes  la scurit et le traitement des donnes, parmi de nombreux autres grands problmes lis  la technologie. On ne sera donc pas surpris que Facebook fasse encore l'objet de sanctions dans les semaines  venir.


Source : communiqu de l'agence italienne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Une nouvelle poursuite judiciaire enclenche par Facebook rappelle Cambridge Analytica suite  la mauvaise utilisation des donnes
 ::fleche::  Facebook pourrait tre frapp par une  amende record  par la FTC pour atteinte  la vie prive dans l'affaire Cambridge Analytica, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Facebook est confront  de nouvelles questions sur le moment o il a eu connaissance de la collecte de donnes de Cambridge Analytica

----------


## rawsrc

> *L'Italie inflige  Facebook une amende d'1,1 million de dollars* 
> 
> En dcembre 2018, l'agence avait condamn Facebook  une amende de 10 millions d'euros pour avoir induit en erreur ses utilisateurs en raison de ses pratiques de connexion et au mois de mars de cette anne, elle a mis en cause Facebook sur l'utilisation abusive des donnes, mais cette fois l, le gant des rseaux sociaux avait choisi de payer un montant rduit de 52000 euros dans l'espoir de rgler le problme.


Il faut changer d'chelle pour tout remettre en perspective : 
Je vous informe que Facebook ralise un chiffre d'affaires de 1 776 $ par seconde qui passe (24/24h sur 365j), la premire amende reprsente 619 secondes d'activit de Facebook et la deuxime : 29 secondes.   ::ptdr:: 

Sous cet angle, c'est tout de suite beaucoup plus parlant, vous ne trouvez pas ?  :;):

----------


## TheLastShot

> Il faut changer d'chelle pour tout remettre en perspective : 
> Je vous informe que Facebook ralise un chiffre d'affaires de 1 776 $ par seconde qui passe (24/24h sur 365j), la premire amende reprsente 619 secondes d'activit de Facebook et la deuxime : 29 secondes.  
> 
> Sous cet angle, c'est tout de suite beaucoup plus parlant, vous ne trouvez pas ?


Oui mais t'as l'image de marque qui en prend un coup aussi (et elle avait dj pris mal pas cher ces dernier), et a joue sur sa cte en bourse. De septembre  janvier t'as eu la plus grosse baisse qu'ils aient connu (d'environ -100.000$, quasiment la moiti de sa valeur max). Alors ils sont bien remont depuis (mais quand mme avec un pic vers en bas courant mai), mais s'ils continuent  sa taper des affaires pas glorieuses ils sont pas  l'abris d'une chute libre.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Lamende que la FTC va infliger  Facebook suite  Cambridge Analytica slvera  prs de 5 milliards de dollars,*
*soit un mois de recettes* 

En mars 2018, la Federal Trade Commission des tats-Unis a lanc une enqute sur des allgations selon lesquelles Facebook aurait partag de manire inapproprie des informations appartenant  87 millions d'utilisateurs avec le cabinet britannique de conseil politique Cambridge Analytica. L'objectif tait de dterminer si le partage de donnes violait un accord de consentement de 2011 entre Facebook et le rgulateur.

Pour rappel, le dcret dautorisation de 2011 exige que Facebook demande et obtienne l'autorisation expresse des utilisateurs avant de partager leurs donnes avec des tiers, et exige que le gant de la technologie informe la FTC dans les cas o d'autres entits utilisaient ces informations de manire abusive. Elle interdit galement  Facebook de faire des dclarations trompeuses au sujet de ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive.

Pour se prparer financirement, Facebook a annonc  ses investisseurs :  Au premier trimestre 2019, nous avons raisonnablement estim une perte probable et comptabilis une charge  payer de 3 milliards de dollars relative  l'enqute de la FTC sur notre plateforme et nos pratiques en matire de donnes utilisateur, charge dj incluse dans les charges  payer et autres passifs  court terme de notre bilan consolid rsum . Et dajouter  Nous estimons que les pertes dans ce problme se situent entre 3 et 5 milliards de dollars. La question n'est toujours pas rsolue, et il n'y a aucune garantie quant au moment ou aux modalits de tout rsultat final .

Les commissaires de la FTC, qui taient diviss sur la sanction  appliquer  Facebook, semblent avoir trouv un compromis. En effet, Reuters a partag une information issue dune source familire de la situation qui a affirm que la FTC a dcid de frapper Facebook dune amende de prs de 5 milliards de dollars.

*Une punition qui pourrait ne pas tre que pcuniaire*

La FTC devrait inclure dans l'accord d'autres restrictions sur la manire dont Facebook traite la vie prive des utilisateurs, selon le Wall Street Journal, qui a galement assur que la majorit rpublicaine tait favorable  ce rglement (trois commissaires rpublicains ont vot en faveur de ce rglement et deux commissaires dmocrates ont vot contre)

 Laffaire a t transfre  la division civile du ministre de la Justice, mais il ny a pas destimation sur le temps quil faudra pour la finaliser , avance le Journal.  Les examens du dpartement de la justice font partie de la procdure de la FTC, mais ne changent gnralement pas lissue de la dcision de la FTC . 

Le rglement, qui doit encore tre finalis par la division civile du dpartement amricain de la Justice, serait suprieur au montant record de 22,5 millions de dollars que la FTC a impos  Google en 2012. 

*Certaines associations expriment leur mcontentement*

La FTC n'a pas annonc cet accord publiquement. Cependant, plusieurs associations ainsi que des lgislateurs ont dj exprim leur mcontentement.

Robert Weissman, prsident de Public Citizen, un groupe de dfense des droits des consommateurs, a dclar que le rglement annonc permettrait  Facebook de se tirer d'affaire trop facilement.

 Un rglement efficace aurait impos non seulement une norme amende, mais galement de vritables contraintes pour la socit, des rformes structurelles et des conditions essentielles pour protger la vie prive des utilisateurs , a dclar Weissman dans un communiqu.  La FTC aurait d demander  Facebook d'abandonner ses projets d'intgration des services Messenger, Instagram et WhatsApp dans le cadre du rglement , a-t-il continu.

La snatrice Elizabeth Warren a profit de l'occasion pour ritrer ses appels pour dmanteler Facebook. Sur Twitter, elle a dclar  Facebook a ralis des bnfices de 5 milliards de dollars au cours des trois premiers mois de lanne dernire. La socit est trop grosse pour pouvoir tre supervise et cette pnalit de rtention sans quivoque le confirme. La FTC devrait dmanteler Facebook, tout simplement. Trop c'est trop .


Et dajouter  Soyons honntes: ce rglement est une victoire pour Facebook. Il suffit de regarder les marchs. Dans les 15 minutes qui ont suivi le signalement du rglement, la valeur marchande de Facebook a augment de plus de 5 milliards de dollars . 

La snatrice fait des appels  dmanteler des grandes enseignes de la technologie telles que Facebook, Amazon, Google et Apple lune de ses priorits. Selon elle, ces entreprises ont trop de pouvoir sur l'conomie, la socit et la dmocratie.

Le reprsentant dmocrate du Rhode Island, David Cicilline, a dclar dans une srie de tweets qu'une amende de 5 milliards de dollars ne ferait pas que Facebook  rflchisse  deux fois  leur responsabilit de protger les donnes des utilisateurs . 

 La FTC vient d'offrir  Facebook un cadeau de Nol cinq mois plus tt , a-t-il dclar.  Il est trs dcevant qu'une entreprise d'une puissance aussi norme qui se soit livre  une faute aussi grave reoive une simple tape sur les doigts .

Source : Reuters, Elizabeth Warren

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du montant de cette amende ? Vous semble-t-il proportionnel  l'affaire Cambridge Analytica ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des avis selon lesquels il faudrait dmanteler Facebook ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook publie en open source Hermes, un moteur JavaScript lger optimis pour excuter React Native sur Android
 ::fleche::  Pluribus, l'agent IA de Facebook, bat les meilleurs joueurs du monde au jeu Texas Hold'em  6 joueurs, une variante du poker
 ::fleche::  Le prsident de la FED appelle Facebook  suspendre le projet Libra, jusqu' ce que les inquitudes des rgulateurs du march financier se dissipent
 ::fleche::  Facebook, Google : les dputs franais ont vot l'obligation de retirer les contenus haineux sous 24 heures

----------


## TheLastShot

> [B][SIZE=4]La snatrice fait des appels  dmanteler des grandes enseignes de la technologie telles que Facebook, Amazon, Google et Apple lune de ses priorits. Selon elle, ces entreprises ont trop de pouvoir sur l'conomie, la socit et la dmocratie.


Alors videmment je suis contre les abus, contre l'utilisation de nos donnes personnelles, etc. Mais je trouve a quand mme un peu abus.... C'est quoi l'ide ? Mettre un quota maximum d'employ pour les entreprises ? Un quota maximum de vente/prestations ?

Ok elles ont du pouvoir sur l'conomie, mais a c'est le problme de la bourse, et le problme pour le coup ce n'est pas les entreprises mais le principe de la bourse elle-mme. C'est  la bourse qu'il faudrait s'attaquer en priorit !

Quant  l'emprise sur nos vie bah..... Ca dpend de quel entreprise on parle...
Pourquoi tout le monde est sur Facebook (enfin presque, moi je n'y suis pas) ? Justement parce que tout le monde est sur Facebook, et que contrairement  par exemple un forfait mobile o peut importe ton oprateur tu peux joindre qui tu veux, tu ne peux communiquer avec les gens sur Facebook, comme tous les autres services (genre point de vue communication moi c'est le dawa entre hangout, whatsapp, discord, riot, .... plus tous les autres concurrents que je n'utilise pas).
Aprs il y aurait peut-tre moyen de faire des rseaux sociaux "dcentraliss", dans le sens o chacun pourrait choisir N rseaux sociaux parmi un total de X, en fonction de ce que chacun propose, et que a permette de communiquer mme avec ceux qui ne font pas parmi des N auquel on a souscrit.... Y'a peut-tre un truc  faire  ce niveau-l.... Mais aprs reste le risque que une entit E rachte un rseaux, puis un autre, puis un autre, etc. et qu'au final on se retrouve avec la mme chose que Facebook.

Pourquoi tout le monde utilise amazon ? Bah un peu pour les mme raisons dj, on trouve  peu prt tout ce qu'on veut donc besoin d'un seul compte au lieu d'avoir un compte chez cdiscount, un chez eram, un chez machin, etc.
Puis il y a la livraison o ils sont beaucoup plus fiable/rapide via leur propre systme de livraison que les concurrent qui passent par la poste (perso la poste m'a dj perdu 2 colis au court des derniers moi, a contrario un colis amazon prvue pour lundi est arriv aujourd'hui... y'a pas photo).

Pourquoi tout le monde utilise Google ? Ca dj c'est de moins en moins vrai, il y en a qui se tournent plus vers Bing (mais qui a peu de retard sur certaines informations), vers duckduckgo qui promet (aprs on a proverbe qui dit "les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croit", mais bon dans le doute on va les croire) de ne pas conserver ou utiliser nos donnes personnels, ou encore ecolia pour ceux qui veulent participer  leur manire  l'cologie.... La seul diffrence c'est que Google est plus vieux, plus consistant, plus consquent...

Pour ce qui est d'Apple par contre, dj je pense que la clientle est un peu moins importante (ils ont une bonne part de march, mais si on compare au reste on peut difficilement parler honntement de monopole) et elle joue surtout sur deux points:
- Leur fanbase qui achteront leur produit mme s'il y a mieux ailleurs
- Leur image de user-friendly, et a j'ai pu le constat (pour moi la raison est obscur mais je ne peux pas nier ce que j'ai vu) beaucoup de gens trouve iOS ou MacOS beaucoup plus simple d'utilisation que linux ou mme windows.


Et enfin.... Leur pouvoir sur la dmocratie.... Bon dj je suis pas une grande partisane de la dmocratie (ni royaliste, je suis anarchiste.... mais bon je suis quand mme raliste et je sais bien que tout le monde est pas prt  s'auto-grer raisonnablement) mais l je vois pas le rapport.... Bon il y a bien eu l'affaire autour de l'lection de Trump qui s'est fait  coup de propagande, de fake etc. Mais pour le coup ce sont les utilisateurs qui sont en cause, pas les services....
Aprs on peut dire "oui mais ils auraient pu prvoir"... Bah ou pas.... surtout l o tout le monde donnait Clinton gagnante... Il y a parfois dsastres qui arrivent sans qu'on ait pu les prvoir et donc qu'on ne pouvait pas empcher... Et pour le coup les deep fake et tout a c'est tellement rcent et a volue tellement vite qu'il faut vraiment tre au taquet pour lutter contre (plus ceux qui continuerait de croire le fake mme si tu leur prouve par A+B que c'est un fake, y'a malheureusement des gens un borns).
Donc pour moi le problme sur la dmocratie, comme pour l'conomie, c'est pas sur les grandes entreprises que a peut vraiment se jouer, dans le cas prsent c'est dans l'ducation  la pense critique,  ne pas croire tout et n'importe quoi,  vrifier ce qu'on nous dis, etc. (mais bon avec Trump l'ducation a risque d'attendre un peu avant d'voluer).

----------


## toutwd

Mr TRUMP demande une enqute sur le bien fond, selon les lois Amricaine, de la taxe GAFA que la France vient de voter, dans le mme temps Facebook, qui fait partis des GAFA, est condamne  5M de dollars par de ce mme gouvernement.
En gros Facebook St amricaine va payer une amende Amricaine avec de l'argent "pris" au monde entier dans l'affaire Cambridge Analytica.
Mais, nous prendrait-ils pas un peu pour des c... ces Amricains ??
Et si l'on demandait  rcuprer notre part du butin, selon nos lois Franaise bien sr, juste pour voir !

----------


## Titnain

> Alors videmment je suis contre les abus, contre l'utilisation de nos donnes personnelles, etc. Mais je trouve a quand mme un peu abus.... C'est quoi l'ide ? Mettre un quota maximum d'employ pour les entreprises ? Un quota maximum de vente/prestations ?


Hum, comment dire. L'ide c'est de supprimer un trust. De la mme manire que Rockefeller s'est fait dmanteler sa Standard oil. 

Pour information, un trust n'est jamais bon, ni pour le consommateur ni pour le pays. Aujourd'hui on est arriv  quelque chose d'encore plus gros, d'encore plus pesant sur l'conomie d'un pays et mme l'conomie mondiale ( Les GAFAMs ont des revenus plus importants que certains PIB).

Il est normal et plutt sain de vouloir abaisser leur pouvoir et leur main-mise. D'autant plus que Facebook a dj commenc  vouloir s'tendre sur le march bancaire. Une socit qui aurait un aussi gros pouvoir serait vritablement dangereuse. 

Il est grand temps d'agir d'aprs moi.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Mark Zuckerberg s'est enrichi d'un milliard de dollars  la suite de l'annonce de l'amende de 5 Md$*
*pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica*

Aprs de multiples amendes subies dans certains pays de lEurope, Facebook est sur le point dtre condamn  une amende de 5 milliards de dollars aux tats-Unis. La Federal Trade Commission (FTC) a approuv une amende de 5 milliards de dollars contre Facebook  la suite de son enqute sur le scandale Cambridge Analytica. Mais cette annonce semble navoir eu aucun effet sur les investisseurs de Facebook ni mme sur le cot des actions de lentreprise. Au contraire, les actions de la socit auraient augment denviron 1 % en seulement trente minutes le vendredi pass. Une situation qui a gonfl la fortune personnelle de Mark Zuckerberg denviron 1 milliard de dollars.

La FTC a annonc la semaine dernire une sentence de 5 milliards de dollars d'amende contre Facebook  la fin de son enqute sur le scandale Cambridge Analytica survenu en 2016.  L'objectif tait de dterminer si le partage de donnes avec le cabinet britannique de conseil politique violait un accord de consentement de 2011 entre Facebook et le rgulateur. Ce dcret dautorisation de 2011 entre les deux entits exige que Facebook demande et obtienne l'autorisation expresse des utilisateurs avant de partager leurs donnes avec des tiers, et exige que le gant de la technologie informe la FTC dans les cas o d'autres entits utilisaient ces informations de manire abusive.

Elle interdit galement  Facebook de faire des dclarations trompeuses au sujet de ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive. Selon The Wall Street Journal, pour cette amende, la FTC devrait inclure dans l'accord d'autres restrictions sur la manire dont Facebook traite la vie prive des utilisateurs. Le journal a assur que la majorit rpublicaine tait favorable  ce rglement (trois commissaires rpublicains ont vot en faveur de ce rglement et deux commissaires dmocrates ont vot contre).  Laffaire a t transfre  la division civile du ministre de la Justice, mais il ny a pas destimation sur le temps quil faudra pour la finaliser , avance le Journal.


 Les examens du dpartement de la justice font partie de la procdure de la FTC, mais ne changent gnralement pas lissue de la dcision de la FTC , a ajout le mdia new-yorkais. Cependant, Facebook sest, semble-t-il, prpar  ce que lenqute aboutisse  des conclusions similaires.  Au premier trimestre 2019, nous avons raisonnablement estim une perte probable et comptabilis une charge  payer de 3 milliards de dollars relative  l'enqute de la FTC sur notre plateforme et nos pratiques en matire de donnes utilisateur, charge dj incluse dans les charges  payer et autres passifs  court terme de notre bilan. Nous estimons que les pertes d  ce problme se situent entre 3 et 5 milliards de dollars , avait averti Facebook  ses associs.

Lamende de 5 milliards de dollars impose par la FTC a pour objet de punir Facebook pour avoir mal gr les donnes des utilisateurs. Lamende est un record pour la FTC, un geste apparemment destin  crer un prcdent pour le type de punition que les gants de la technologie pourraient recevoir pour avoir mal gr les donnes de leurs utilisateurs. Mais beaucoup l'ont dcrit comme une tape sur les doigts pour Zuckerberg et sa socit de mdias sociaux. En effet, la FTC n'a pas annonc cet accord publiquement. De ce fait, plusieurs associations ainsi que des lgislateurs ont dj exprim leur mcontentement. Robert Weissman, prsident de Public Citizen, un groupe de dfense des droits des consommateurs, a dclar que le rglement annonc permettrait  Facebook de se tirer d'affaire trop facilement.

 Un rglement efficace aurait impos non seulement une norme amende, mais galement de vritables contraintes pour la socit, des rformes structurelles et des conditions essentielles pour protger la vie prive des utilisateurs. La FTC aurait d demander  Facebook d'abandonner ses projets d'intgration des services Messenger, Instagram et WhatsApp dans le cadre du rglement , a dclar Weissman dans un communiqu. La snatrice Elizabeth Warren a de son ct profit de l'occasion pour ritrer ses appels pour dmanteler Facebook. Cela dit, Business Insider rapporte quaprs lannonce des 5 milliards de dollars damende de la FTC, les actifs financiers de Facebook nont pas trembl. Bien au contraire,  la valeur des actions de Facebook a en ralit augment denviron 1 % vendredi dernier aprs l'annonce de l'amende.

Lorsquil a t annonc le vendredi que le rsultat de lenqute de la FTC serait une amende de 5 milliards de dollars et une surveillance supplmentaire des pratiques commerciales de Facebook. Peu de temps aprs, la valeur des actions de la socit a bondi. Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, dtient 88,1 % des actions de Facebook. En effet, selon Business Insider, un rapport financier dpos en avril montre que Zuckerberg dtient 410 497 115 actions de Facebook. Au prix de 202,31 $ avant l'annonce de la nouvelle vers 15h 45, ses actions valaient 83 milliards de dollars. Au prix de 204,87 dollars aux alentours de 16 heures, ces actions slveraient  84,1 milliards de dollars. Ainsi, en tant que principal actionnaire de Facebook, Zuckerberg peut voir une norme manne d'augmentation de son cours de 1 %.

Daprs certaines analyses, cela peut sembler paradoxal, mais la logique est simple. Facebook prvoyait dj une amende dune telle valeur dans lintervalle 3  5 milliards de dollars et ses investisseurs en taient informs. Il a donc planifi ses rsultats financiers annuels en fonction de cette attente. Alors les investisseurs ont ragi de manire positive  ce que ce plan se concrtise et que lamende ne soit pas plus lourde. Par contre, dautres prfrent y voir une dcision facile et dlibre de la part des autorits amricaines. Selon eux, les tats-Unis protgent jusqu ce jour leur GAFA, car une grande partie de leur souverainet conomique repose sur ces entreprises. Ces derniers estiment que dans de nombreuses annes encore, ces entreprises seront l et leurs comportements ne changeront pas pour autant.

 Ne croyez surtout pas que Facebook sen est sorti par miracle de cette affaire. Tout a t pens pour que les entreprises telles que Google, Amazon, Facebook ou encore Apple survivent encore dans de nombreuses annes. Leur pouvoir sur le march amricain et dans le reste du monde permet aux tats-Unis davoir le march conomique le plus prospre du monde. Bien que la Chine soit un concurrent de haute importance des USA, ces entreprises ne sont pas aussi influentes que celles prcites , ont-ils dclar.

Source : Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'amende que la FTC va infliger  Facebook suite  Cambridge Analytica s'lvera  prs de 5 milliards de dollars, soit un mois de recettes

 ::fleche::  La FTC serait divise sur la faon de tenir Facebook responsable de toute atteinte  la vie prive, depuis Cambridge Analytica

 ::fleche::  Facebook, Google : les dputs franais ont vot l'obligation de retirer les contenus haineux, sous 24 heures

 ::fleche::  Wall Street a du mal  apprivoiser la blockchain aprs une euphorie prcoce, la plupart des projets sont rests en phase test

----------


## Ecthelion2

Bruno Lemaire en apprenant la nouvelle par son assistant :

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La FTC inflige une amende de 5 milliards de dollars  Facebook*
*et apporte des clauses qui  rduisent considrablement le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg  * 

La Commission fdrale du commerce a annonc la signature d'un accord avec Facebook de 5 milliards de dollars sur des allgations relatives  la protection de la vie prive des utilisateurs.

L'amende est leve et le rglement exige une surveillance accrue de la vie prive au sein de l'entreprise. Mais ce que ne fait pas laccord, cest de trouver qui que ce soit, y compris le PDG Mark Zuckerberg, personnellement responsable. Il nexige pas non plus dnormes changements  la faon dont Facebook collecte les donnes, mais uniquement  la manire dont il divulgue les informations et honore les paramtres des utilisateurs.

Dans larrt de la FTC, la commission note qu plusieurs reprises Facebook a  subverti les choix des utilisateurs en matire de confidentialit pour servir ses propres intrts commerciaux . Les actions de la socit ont viol un rglement antrieur exigeant que Facebook respecte certaines directives de confidentialit.

Trois membres sur les cinq de la commission se sont prononcs en faveur de ce rglement. Les dmocrates Rebecca Kelly Slaughter et Rohit Chopra, les membres qui ont vot contre ladoption de ce rglement, ont dclar que celui-ci nallait pas assez loin, laissant ainsi  Facebook une marge de manoeuvre suffisante pour faire face  des mfaits  lavenir.

 Tant que nous n'aborderons pas les principales incitations financires de Facebook pour mettre en pril notre vie prive et notre scurit nationale, nous ne pourrons pas empcher ces problmes de se reproduire , a dclar Chopra.

L'autre commissaire dmocrate, Rebecca Slaughter, a dclar que la FTC aurait d poursuivre en justice Facebook et Zuckerberg. Elle a galement critiqu la dcision de la FTC daccorder  Facebook et  ses dirigeants une dcharge de responsabilit pour toute rclamation selon laquelle elle aurait viol le rglement antrieur de la FTC.

Slaughter a estim que la FTC navait  pas impos de restrictions substantielles  la collecte et  lutilisation par Facebook de donnes provenant dutilisateurs ou concernant leurs utilisateurs .


*Le prsident de la FTC reconnat la limite de son autorit*

L'enqute de la FTC qui a abouti au rglement de 5 milliards de dollars a mis au jour un large ventail de problmes de confidentialit. Cela a t dclench l'anne dernire par des allgations selon lesquelles Facebook aurait viol un dcret de 2012 en partageant de manire inapproprie des informations appartenant  87 millions d'utilisateurs avec le cabinet britannique de conseil politique aujourd'hui disparu Cambridge Analytica. Parmi les clients du cabinet de conseil figurait la campagne lectorale de 2016 du prsident Donald Trump.

Les trois commissaires rpublicains de la FTC, qui se sont prononcs en faveur de ce rglement, lont qualifi le rglement de  coup de circuit complet  qui dpassait toute dcision judiciaire (au baseball, un coup de circuit, circuit, ou home run en anglais, est un coup sr qui permet au frappeur de passer par toutes les bases d'une seule frappe, sans erreur de la dfensive adverse). Les deux commissaires dmocrates ont dclar que cela n'allait pas assez loin ou ne ncessitait pas une amende suffisante. Le rglement ncessite l'approbation du tribunal.

Le prsident rpublicain de la FTC, Joe Simons, a soulign lautorit limite de la FTC et son dsir dviter une longue bataille devant les tribunaux.

 Aurait-il t agrable dobtenir plus, dobtenir 10 milliards de dollars, au lieu de 5 milliards de dollars par exemple, pour imposer de plus grandes restrictions sur la manire dont Facebook collecte les utilisations et partage des donnes ?  a-t-il demand lors dune confrence de presse.  Nous n'avions pas ces options. Nous ne pouvons pas imposer de telles choses par notre propre dcret .

Le commissaire dmocrate  la FTC, Rohit Chopra, sest plaint du fait que la sanction prvoyait une  immunit gnrale  pour les dirigeants de Facebook,  ne restreignait pas rellement le modle commercial de Facebook ,  ne rglait pas les problmes fondamentaux qui avaient conduit  ces violations  et ne limitait pas la capacit de Facebook  collecter des donnes.


*Joseph J. Simons, prsident de la commission*
*Facebook a confirm quil va payer lamende*

Facebook a confirm qu'il va payer l'amende de 5 milliards de dollars et a dclar que le rglement fournirait  un nouveau framework pour la protection de la vie prive des personnes . 

La Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) a dclar que Facebook avait accept de verser 100 millions de dollars supplmentaires pour rgler les accusations selon lesquelles elle induirait les investisseurs en erreur quant  la gravit de son utilisation abusive des donnes des utilisateurs.

*Des clauses qui  rduisent considrablement le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg* 

Dans le cadre de l'accord, le conseil d'administration de Facebook crera un comit indpendant sur la confidentialit qui enlvera  le contrle absolu du PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, sur les dcisions affectant la confidentialit des utilisateurs . 

Facebook a galement accept d'exercer une surveillance accrue sur les applications tierces.

La majorit rpublicaine de la FTC a dclar que le rglement  rduit considrablement le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg - une chose qu'aucune agence gouvernementale, nulle part dans le monde, n'a encore accomplie . 

En vertu de cet accord, Zuckerberg et les autres dirigeants de Facebook doivent signer des certifications trimestrielles attestant des pratiques de confidentialit. La FTC a dclar qu'une fausse certification pourrait entraner des sanctions civiles et pnales.

Il est galement interdit  Facebook de demander des mots de passe de courrier lectronique  d'autres services lorsque les consommateurs s'inscrivent. Il est interdit d'utiliser des numros de tlphone pour la publicit s'ils sont obtenus avec une fonction de scurit telle que l'authentification  deux facteurs. La socit doit galement obtenir le consentement de l'utilisateur pour utiliser les donnes de reconnaissance faciale.

Facebook a dclar qu'il pourrait trouver des problmes supplmentaires lors de la rvision de ses systmes et a averti qu'il faudra plus de temps pour dployer les mises  jour.

Dans une publication sur Facebook, Zuckerberg a dclar :  Nous harmonisons davantage nos contrles de la confidentialit avec nos contrles financiers . Il a ajout que lorsque des fonctionnalits sont ajoutes ou modifies,  nous devons documenter les risques prendre pour les attnuer .

La FTC a galement dclar que lancien directeur gnral de Cambridge Analytica, Alexander Nix, et son ancien dveloppeur dapplications, Aleksandr Kogan, avaient convenu dun rglement restreignant la manire dont ils mnent leurs activits.


*Un rglement critiqu*

Plusieurs lgislateurs ont critiqu le rglement. Le snateur Richard Blumenthal, du Connecticut, la qualifie de  feuille de vigne  qui napporte  aucune responsabilit pour les hauts dirigeants  (la feuille de vigne est un voile de pudeur que l'on appose  une chose considre comme choquante ou embarrassante ; on parlait  l'origine d'une feuille de figuier, en rfrence  celle utilise par Adam et Eve pour cacher leur nudit).

 En optant pour une sanction pcuniaire, la FTC prouve quelle na pas retenu les leons de lhistoire. Facebook a dj inscrit cette pnalit en tant que cot ponctuel en contrepartie des bnfices extraordinaires gnrs par une dcennie d'utilisation abusive des donnes , a dclar Blumenthal, un dmocrate.

Le snateur rpublicain Josh Hawley du Missouri a galement critiqu laccord, affirmant  quil ne fait rien pour obliger les dirigeants  rendre des comptes. Il choue totalement  pnaliser Facebook de manire efficace . 

Facebook a confirm que le vice-prsident du marketing, Michel Protti, avait t nomm responsable de la protection de la vie prive pour les produits, mais que, selon l'accord conclu, il devait tre approuv par le nouveau comit du conseil d'administration charg de la protection de la vie prive.

Source : FTC, Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette sanction ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis selon lequel Facebook s'en tire  bon compte ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'interception HTTPS du Kazakhstan cible dj des domaines comme ceux de Facebook, Twitter et Google, soulevant des craintes chez les chercheurs
 ::fleche::  Facebook aurait tromp ses utilisateurs sur la faon dont il utilisait leurs numros de tlphone et son outil de reconnaissance faciale, selon la FTC
 ::fleche::  Facebook France a pay 5,72 millions d'euros d'impt sur les bnfices en 2018, insuffisant par rapport  son activit relle ?
 ::fleche::  Libra : Facebook renonce  sa vision ambitieuse sur la cryptomonnaie, suite aux pressions des rgulateurs

----------


## Bruno

*Violation de donnes : Facebook n'a pas averti les utilisateurs des risques connus avant 2018*
*et se retrouve de nouveau poursuivi en justice*

Des utilisateurs de Facebook, poursuivant en justice le plus grand rseau de mdias sociaux au monde pour une violation de donnes en 2018, ont dclar ne pas avoir t avertis des risques lis  son outil d'authentification unique, alors mme qu'il protgeait ses employs. 

L'authentification unique connecte les utilisateurs aux applications et services sociaux tiers en utilisant leurs informations d'identification Facebook. La poursuite, qui combine plusieurs actions en justice, dcoule de la pire violation de scurit jamais enregistre par Facebook Inc en septembre, lorsque des pirates informatiques ont vol des codes de connexion, leur permettant d'accder  prs de 29 millions de comptes.


 Facebook connaissait la vulnrabilit du jeton d'accs et n'a pas rsolu le problme pendant des annes, malgr cela , ont dclar les plaignants dans une section trs expurge du dossier dpos devant le tribunal amricain du district nord de Californie  San Francisco.  Encore plus flagrant, Facebook a pris des mesures pour protger ses propres employs du risque de scurit, mais na pas fait autant pour ses utilisateurs .

Facebook a rvl peu de dtails depuis la divulgation initiale de l'attaque, indiquant seulement que cela affectait un grand nombre d'utilisateurs sans donner le dtail des chiffres par pays. Les attaquants ont analys les informations de profil telles que les dates de naissance, les employeurs, les antcdents scolaires, les prfrences religieuses, les types d'appareils utiliss, les pages suivies, les recherches rcentes et les enregistrements de localisation de 14 millions d'utilisateurs. Pour les 15 autres millions d'utilisateurs, la violation tait limite au nom et aux coordonnes. En outre, les attaquants pouvaient consulter les publications et les listes d'amis et de groupes d'environ 400 000 utilisateurs.

Ils n'ont pas vol de messages personnels ni de donnes financires et n'ont pas accd aux comptes d'utilisateurs sur d'autres sites Web, a dclar Facebook. Comment comprendre l'chec de la scurit chez Facebook, un colosse de 470 milliards de dollars qui emploie certains des experts en cyberscurit les plus recherchs du secteur. Facebook a dclar en mars que des millions de mots de passe de comptes d'utilisateurs avaient t stocks de manire non scurise, permettant potentiellement aux employs d'accder aux comptes des personnes  leur insu.

La socit de la Silicon Valley avait annonc la dfaillance de la scurit  peu prs au mme moment o Brian Krebs, rdacteur en cyberscurit, avait signal la vulnrabilit du mot de passe. M. Krebs avait dclar qu'un audit de Facebook avait rvl que des centaines de millions de mots de passe d'utilisateurs datant de 2012 taient stocks en texte brut, ce qui rend les mots de passe lisibles par plus de 20 000 employs de l'entreprise.

Facebook a dclar qu'il n'avait trouv aucune preuve d'abus et qu'il commencerait  alerter des millions d'utilisateurs et des milliers d'utilisateurs Instagram du problme. La socit a dclar que les personnes ne seraient pas obliges de rinitialiser leurs mots de passe. Ces scandales s'ajoutent  la liste croissante de scandales de donnes qui ont terni la rputation de Facebook au cours de ces dernires annes.


Source : Reuters, The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Et si votre compte tait concern ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Facebook a volontairement planifi l'espionnage des utilisateurs, c'est ce que rvlent de nouveaux emails confidentiels de la direction

 ::fleche::  La FTC serait divise sur la faon de tenir Facebook responsable de toute atteinte  la vie prive, depuis Cambridge Analytica

 ::fleche::  La FTC inflige une amende de 5 milliards de dollars  Facebook, et apporte des clauses qui "rduisent considrablement le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg"

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg s'est enrichi d'un milliard de dollars  la suite de l'annonce de l'amende de 5 Md$, pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Cambridge Analytica : un an aprs l'avoir conteste, Facebook accepte enfin de payer l'amende de 500 000  au Royaume-Uni,*
*mais ne s'estime pas coupable pour autant * 

Facebook est sous le coup de plusieurs enqutes concernant le dtournement des donnes personnelles de quelque 87 millions dutilisateurs par la socit de marketing politique Cambridge Analytica et son PDG, Mark Zuckerberg, a t auditionn par des parlementaires amricains et europens. Cambridge Analytica a travaill pour la campagne du prsident Donald Trump en 2016, mais a ni avoir utilis pour cela des donnes personnelles dutilisateurs de Facebook. La socit a reconnu avoir fait acte de candidature pour assister le mouvement pro-Brexit Leave.EU lors du rfrendum britannique de 2016 sur le maintien ou non dans lUnion europenne, mais sans obtenir le march.

Cest le Royaume-Uni qui a ouvert le bal des amendes  Facebook suite  cette affaire. En juillet 2018, Elizabeth Denham, la commissaire britannique  linformation (ICO - Information Commissioner), a dclar que Facebook avait enfreint la loi par son incapacit  protger les informations des utilisateurs et navait pas t transparent sur la manire dont les donnes ont t rcoltes par des tiers sur sa plateforme.  Les nouvelles technologies qui utilisent lanalyse de donnes pour cibler les personnes donnent la possibilit aux socits de marketing politique de toucher des lecteurs individuels. Mais cela ne peut se faire au dtriment de la transparence, de lquit et du respect de la loi , a-t-elle dclar dans un communiqu.

La rgulatrice britannique de linformation a ce mme mois son intention dinfliger une amende de 500 000 livres (565 000 euros)  Facebook pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes  la suite du scandale Cambridge Analytica. Lamende de 500 000 livres qui est le maximum autoris par la loi britannique sur la protection des donnes,  envoie un signal clair que je considre cela comme un problme important si l'on considre l'impact de la violation de donnes , a not lICO.

En rponse, via un communiqu de Erin Egan, directrice de la protection de la vie prive chez Facebook, le rseau social a expliqu que  Comme nous lavons dj dit, nous aurions d faire davantage pour enquter sur Cambridge Analytica et prendre des mesures en 2015 .  Nous travaillons en troite collaboration avec le Bureau de la commissaire  linformation concernant son enqute sur Cambridge Analytica, tout comme nous le faisons avec les autorits amricaines et celles dautres pays , pour ensuite assurer que  Nous examinons le rapport et rpondrons bientt  l'ICO .


*Facebook a dclar dans un premier temps ne pas vouloir payer cette amende*

Il a fallu attendre fin novembre 2018 pour que la plateforme indique son intention de ne pas payer cette amende. Le rseau social affirmait que, puisque le rgulateur n'a trouv aucune preuve que les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs britanniques ont t partages de manire inapproprie, la pnalit de 500 000  tait injustifie. Facebook estimait que cette sanction  remet en cause certains des principes de base sur la manire dont les personnes devraient tre autorises  partager des informations en ligne . Facebook a dclar que sa contestation de lamende ne signifiait pas quil avait commis des erreurs dans laffaire Cambridge Analytica, mais quil avait la possibilit de dfendre ce quil considrait comme une question de principe devant les tribunaux.

 Nous avions dj exprim notre souhait de faire plus pour enquter sur les allgations concernant Cambridge Analytica en 2015. Nous avons apport des modifications majeures  notre plateforme  l'poque et avons galement considrablement restreint l'information  laquelle les dveloppeurs d'applications peuvent accder. Et nous tudions toutes les applications historiques qui avaient accs  de grandes quantits d'informations avant la modification des rgles de confidentialit de notre plateforme en 2014 , a dclar Anna Benckert, avocate gnrale adjointe de Facebook en Europe.

 L'enqute de l'ICO a pour origine des proccupations selon lesquelles Cambridge Analytica aurait pu avoir une incidence sur les donnes des citoyens britanniques. Mais ils ont maintenant confirm qu'ils n'avaient trouv aucune preuve suggrant que les informations concernant les utilisateurs de Facebook au Royaume-Uni avaient t partages par Dr. Kogan avec Cambridge Analytica, ou utilis par ses affilis lors du rfrendum sur le Brexit , a dclar Benckert.  Par consquent, l'essentiel de l'argumentation de l'ICO ne concerne plus les vnements impliquant Cambridge Analytica. Au lieu de cela, leur raisonnement remet en cause certains des principes de base sur la manire dont les personnes devraient tre autorises  partager des informations en ligne, avec des implications qui vont bien au-del de Facebook, raison pour laquelle nous avons choisi de faire appel , a expliqu Benckert

Toutefois Rachel Coldicutt, directrice gnrale de Doteveryone, un groupe de rflexion indpendant qui examine en quoi la technologie transforme la socit, a dclar que Facebook avait la responsabilit de protger en permanence les donnes de tous les utilisateurs.  Que ces donnes aient ou non t utilises pour influencer l'issue du rfrendum est un fiasco - et franchement, Facebook devrait payer l'amende et se concentrer pour avoir l'air d'une entreprise mature et digne de confiance , a-t-elle dclar. Un porte-parole de l'ICO reconnait que Facebook a le droit de faire appel de la dcision devant le tribunal de premire instance. Cependant,  le tribunal ne nous a pas encore notifi qu'un appel avait t reu , a-t-il indiqu.


*Elizabeth Denham, commissaire britannique  l'information*
*Un an plus tard, Facebook se ravise et se dit disposer  payer*

Facebook a accept de payer une amende de 500 000 livres pour violation de la loi sur la protection des donnes relative  la collecte de donnes par le cabinet de conseil Cambridge Analytica, a annonc mercredi le rgulateur britannique des droits  l'information. Si lamende peut tre faible pour une entreprise qui pse 540 milliards de dollars, il faut rappeler que cest le maximum que le Commissariat  linformation puisse mettre. D'ailleurs, cette amende reprsente la premire action dun organisme de rglementation visant  punir Facebook pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica. LICO a publi lamende lanne dernire aprs avoir dclar que les donnes dau moins un million dutilisateurs britanniques avaient t recueillies par le chercheur et utilises  des fins politiques.

L'ICO a not mercredi qu'en abandonnant son recours et en acceptant de payer l'amende, Facebook n'avait pas reconnu sa responsabilit.

 La principale proccupation de lICO tait que les donnes des citoyens britanniques soient exposes  un risque srieux de prjudice. La protection des informations personnelles et de la vie prive revt une importance fondamentale , a dclar James Dipple-Johnstone, sous-commissaire de l'ICO.  Nous sommes ravis d'apprendre que Facebook a pris et continuera de prendre des mesures importantes pour se conformer aux principes fondamentaux de la protection des donnes .

Les lgislateurs britanniques ont critiqu la raction de Facebook au scandale des donnes et le refus de Zuckerberg de comparatre et de rpondre aux questions du Royaume-Uni au sujet de ses protections et de sa publicit politique. Ils ont galement exprim des inquitudes quant  lutilisation des mdias sociaux lors du rfrendum britannique de 2016 sur la sortie de lUnion europenne.

Rappelons qu'en juillet 2019, la Commission fdrale du commerce a annonc la signature d'un accord avec Facebook de 5 milliards de dollars sur des allgations relatives  la protection de la vie prive des utilisateurs. L'amende est leve et le rglement exige une surveillance accrue de la vie prive au sein de l'entreprise. Mais ce que ne fait pas laccord, cest de trouver qui que ce soit, y compris le PDG Mark Zuckerberg, personnellement responsable. Il nexige pas non plus dnormes changements  la faon dont Facebook collecte les donnes, mais uniquement  la manire dont il divulgue les informations et honore les paramtres des utilisateurs.

Dans larrt de la FTC, la commission note qu plusieurs reprises Facebook a  subverti les choix des utilisateurs en matire de confidentialit pour servir ses propres intrts commerciaux . Les actions de la socit ont viol un rglement antrieur exigeant que Facebook respecte certaines directives de confidentialit.

Trois membres sur les cinq de la commission se sont prononcs en faveur de ce rglement. Les dmocrates Rebecca Kelly Slaughter et Rohit Chopra, les membres qui ont vot contre ladoption de ce rglement, ont dclar que celui-ci nallait pas assez loin, laissant ainsi  Facebook une marge de manoeuvre suffisante pour faire face  des mfaits  lavenir.


*Facebook ne doit pas se considrer comme tant un  gangster numrique  qui est au-dessus des lois*

En fvrier 2019, un rapport parlementaire publi par le Royaume-Uni a laiss entendre que Facebook ne devrait plus tre autoris  se gouverner et que le moment tait venu pour le gouvernement d'agir en tant que policier.

La commission restreinte du Parlement britannique au numrique,  la culture, aux mdias et aux sports a publi son rapport final aprs plus de 18 mois denqute sur Facebook et ses pratiques en matire de protection de la vie prive. Des dputs ont demand que les entreprises de mdias sociaux soient tenues de supprimer les contenus  prjudiciables  ou  illgaux  de leurs plateformes et d'en tre tenues responsables en vertu d'un code de dontologie obligatoire, une politique qui a t vivement conteste dans les mdias amricains.

Ce rapport a pos les bases d'une lgislation ultrieure susceptible de codifier officiellement ces demandes.  Notre enqute de l'anne dernire a identifi trois grandes menaces pour notre socit , a dclar Damian Collins, prsident du conseil d'administration de DCMS, qui a dirig cette enqute.  Le dfi pour lanne  venir est de commencer  les rparer, nous ne pouvons plus tarder .

Le mme mois, les lgislateurs britanniques ont accus Facebook davoir  viol intentionnellement et sciemment les lois sur la protection des donnes et la concurrence  dans le pays, et ont appel  des enqutes sur les pratiques commerciales du gant des mdias sociaux.  Des entreprises comme Facebook ne devraient pas tre autorises  se comporter comme des "gangsters numriques" dans le monde en ligne , ont dclar les lgislateurs britanniques dans leur rapport,  estimant tre  l'avant-garde et au-dessus de la loi 

Citant des documents autrefois secrets obtenus au cours de l'enqute, les dirigeants du Royaume-Uni ont affirm que Facebook tait dispos depuis des annes   passer outre les paramtres de confidentialit de ses utilisateurs  dans le cadre d'une campagne plus vaste visant  maximiser les revenus gnrs par des informations aussi sensibles.

Au cours du processus, ont dclar des dputs, Facebook a dlibrment dsavantag ses concurrents en limitant l'accs au site et aux prcieuses donnes des utilisateurs. Les lgislateurs ont dcid que le gouvernement britannique devrait enquter sur la question de savoir si  Facebook utilise injustement sa position dominante sur le march des mdias sociaux pour dcider quelles entreprises doivent russir ou chouer , selon le rapport.

Source : Reuters

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Brian Acton, le cofondateur de WhatsApp, maintient qu'il faut quitter Facebook !*
*Il reste sceptique quant  lengagement de Mark Zuckerberg en matire de chiffrement * 

En 2009, Jan Koum et Brian Acton, deux anciens ingnieurs de Yahoo, ont fond lentreprise WhatsApp, responsable du dveloppement et de la maintenance de lapplication de messagerie du mme nom. Lapplication a connu un tel succs quelle na pas manqu dattirer la convoitise de Facebook qui se lest approprie en fvrier 2014 pour un montant de 19 milliards de dollars dont une grande partie a t verse sous forme dactions Facebook et une autre paye en cash. L'accord prvoyait le versement de la somme de 3 milliards de dollars en actions sous rserve du bouclage du rachat. Cette dernire somme a t verse aux fondateurs et salaris de l'application de messagerie.

La popularit de WhatsApp na eu de cesse de crotre, en 2016, lapplication tait utilise par un milliard de personnes dans le monde chaque mois. En juillet 2017, elle a annonc quelle tait utilise par un milliard de personnes dans le monde chaque jour.

Mais Brian Acton n'a pas apprci lvolution de ce mariage entre Facebook et WhatsApp. Le jumelage Facebook-WhatsApp a t un casse-tte chinois ds le dpart. Facebook possde lun des plus grands rseaux publicitaires au monde ; les fondateurs de WhatsApp dtestaient les publicits. La valeur ajoute de Facebook pour les annonceurs est ce quil sait de ses utilisateurs ; les fondateurs de WhatsApp taient des zlotes pro-vie prive qui estimaient que leur chiffrement tant vant avait t essentiel  leur croissance mondiale presque sans prcdent. 

Il n'a d'ailleurs pas hsit  faire savoir son mcontentement aprs la succession de scandales qui ont clabouss Facebook depuis l'affaire Cambridge Analytica. Son message tait clair :  il est temps. #deletefacebook .


Le cofondateur de WhatsApp est revenu  la charge. Durant le sommet Wired, une confrence qui a pour but d'explorer les ides et de parler des innovations technologiques pour construire un meilleur avenir, il a maintenu sa dclaration.  Si vous voulez tre sur Facebook et que vous voulez avoir des annonces dynamiques devant vous, allez en ville , a-t-il ajout.

Le journaliste Steven Levy a demand  Acton pourquoi il avait dcid de faire part au public de sa perspective.   l'poque, Facebook tait sous pression , a expliqu Acton.  Je me suis dit, peut-tre que le moment est venu. Mais ensuite, je me suis rendu compte que Facebook avait un dfaut fatal: ils nont pas de pierres tombales. Quand tu disparais, tu disparais. J'ai donc laiss ma pierre tombale sur Twitter. Mon cri de cur tait beaucoup plus public et visible .

Acton est loin d'tre le premier dirigeant de Facebook  dnoncer la socit aprs son dpart. En 2017, Chamath Palihapitiya, ancien responsable de la croissance, a fait des vagues en dclarant :  Nous avons cr des outils qui dchirent le fonctionnement du tissu social .

Acton est devenu le prsident de la Signal Foundation en 2018 aprs l'avoir financ  hauteur de 50 millions de dollars. Signal est lapplication de messagerie chiffre qui a contribu  dmocratiser le chiffrement de bout en bout. Lobjectif annonc de cette fondation est de  soutenir, acclrer et agrandir la mission de Signal, qui souhaite rendre les conversations prives accessibles et omniprsentes . La fondation aura pour mission dvangliser sur les bienfaits de Signal et du chiffrement des communications, de recruter une quipe de dveloppeurs pour enrichir lapplication. En tant que fondation au sens amricain, Signal pourra ainsi recevoir des dons et continuer  servir lintrt du public sans se compromettre.


*Logo Signal*
D'ailleurs, le fondateur de Signal, Moxie Marlinspike a expliqu : 

 Bien avant que nous sachions qu'il s'appellerait Signal, nous savions ce que nous voulions qu'il soit. Au lieu d'enseigner la cryptographie au reste du monde, nous voulions voir si nous pouvions dvelopper une cryptographie qui fonctionnerait pour le reste du monde.  l'poque, le consensus de l'industrie tait largement que le chiffrement et la cryptographie resteraient inutilisables, mais nous avons commenc Signal avec l'ide que la communication prive pourrait tre simple.

 Depuis lors, nous avons fait des progrs. Nous avons dvelopp un service utilis par des millions et des logiciels utiliss par des milliards. Les histoires qui nous reviennent et nous font vivre sont les histoires de gens qui se dcouvrent dans des moments o ils ont pu parler librement sur Signal, de gens qui tombent amoureux de Signal, de gens qui organisent des projets ambitieux sur Signal. Lorsque nous demandons  des amis qui, sur leur lieu de travail, sont sur Signal et qu'ils rpondent "tous les cadres ainsi que le personnel de cuisine. Lorsque nous recevons une assignation pour les donnes d'utilisateur et n'avons rien  renvoyer en dehors dune feuille de papier vierge. Lorsque nous apercevons le "Signal bleu" sur le tlphone d'un banlieusard, nous sourions.

 Cependant, nous avons toujours voulu faire beaucoup plus, et nos limites se sont souvent transformes en dfis. Au cours de la dure de vie du projet, il n'y a eu en moyenne que 2,3 dveloppeurs de logiciels  plein temps et l'quipe Signal n'a jamais compt plus de 7 personnes. Avec trois plateformes client  dvelopper, un service  construire et  excuter, une liste croissante d'intgrations et des millions d'utilisateurs  supporter, cela nous a souvent laisss sur le carreau.

 Malgr tout, Signal n'a jamais pris de financement par capital-risque ni cherch  investir, car nous estimions que placer le profit au premier plan serait incompatible avec la construction d'un projet durable qui accorderait la priorit aux utilisateurs. En consquence, Signal a parfois souffert de notre manque de ressources ou de capacit  court terme, mais nous avons toujours pens que ces valeurs mneraient  la meilleure exprience possible  long terme . 

Acton reste sceptique quant  lengagement de Mark Zuckerberg en matire de chiffrement, mais a prcis  Levy:  sil veut y arriver, il le fera. Toutefois, c'est un champion pour ce qui concerne le changement d'avis .

La socit subit dj la pression de politiciens inquiets des consquences du chiffrement des applications Facebook pour la scurit nationale. Le mois dernier, le procureur gnral William Barr a envoy une lettre  Mark Zuckerberg lui demandant de suspendre ses projets de chiffrement, voquant des proccupations relatives  la scurit nationale.

Citant ces difficults, Acton a dclar que Zuckerberg tait confront  une bataille difficile. 

Source : confrence Wired

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> Brian Acton, le cofondateur de WhatsApp, maintient qu'il faut quitter Facebook


Ben alors si Facebook c'est le mal, *il fallait pas vendre*  Facebook !

Ah oui mais ds qu'il s'agit de percevoir une belle somme d'argent frais (lors de la vente de WhatsApp), l, tous les principes sont remis au placard. Pourri, va.

----------


## MRSizok

@Fleur en plastique : Il touche surement des royalties sur What's app surtout...

----------


## lino8288

mon sens les applis facebook et surtout messenger ont une interface brouillonne et pas du tout user friendly
je prfre de loin whatsapp qui prsente une UI  digne de ce nom
que facebook et ses dveloppeurs au ras du guidon s'en soient empar ($$$$) me reste en travers de la gorge :-)

----------


## Ryu2000

> je prfre de loin whatsapp qui prsente une UI  digne de ce nom


WhatsApp appartient  FACEBOOK.

----------


## lino8288

> WhatsApp appartient  FACEBOOK.


"s'emparer de" suivi de $$$$$$ signifierait-il que facebook le possde  prsent ?
ben oui
mais leur UI propritaire (facebook messenger) merdique n'a pas chang et whatsapp continue son petit chemin mme cannibalis

----------


## Christian Olivier

*L'Australie engage des poursuites contre Facebook suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica*
*L'amende pourrait s'lever  529 milliards de dollars*

Par lintermdiaire dAngelene Falk, la Commissaire australienne  linformation et  la protection de la vie prive, le gendarme australien de la vie prive (OAIC pour Office of the Australian Information Commissioner) a engag une procdure judiciaire  lencontre de Facebook devant la Cour fdrale nationale, allguant que le gant amricain des rseaux sociaux a partag les donnes personnelles de plus de 300 000 citoyens australiens avec le consultant politique Cambridge Analytica  linsu de ces derniers.

 
Angelene Falk soutient que les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs australiens de Facebook ont t communiques  lapplication  This is Your Digital Life  dans un but autre que celui pour lequel les donnes avaient t collectes, en violation de la loi sur la protection de la vie prive de 1988. Par la suite, ces donnes ont t exposes au risque dtre divulgues  Cambridge Analytica et utilises  des fins de profilage politique, ainsi qu dautres tiers.

Elle a dailleurs effectu plusieurs dclarations dans ce sens :

 Toutes les entits oprant en Australie doivent tre transparentes et responsables dans la manire dont elles traitent les informations personnelles, conformment  leurs obligations en vertu de la loi australienne sur la protection de la vie prive .

 Nous considrons que la conception de la plateforme Facebook fait que les utilisateurs ntaient pas en mesure dexercer un choix et un contrle raisonnables sur la manire dont leurs informations personnelles taient communiques .

 Les paramtres par dfaut de Facebook ont facilit la divulgation dinformations personnelles, y compris dinformations sensibles, au dtriment de la vie prive .

 Nous affirmons que ces actions ont laiss les donnes personnelles denviron 311 127 utilisateurs australiens de Facebook exposes  la vente et  un usage  des fins incluant le profilage politique, bien au-del des attentes des utilisateurs .

La plainte dpose devant la Cour fdrale de lAustralie souligne que, de mars 2014  mai 2015, la firme de Menlo Park a divulgu les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs australiens de Facebook  This Is Your Digital Life, en violation de lAustralian Privacy Principle n6. La plupart de ces utilisateurs nont pas install lapplication eux-mmes, et leurs donnes personnelles ont t divulgues par lintermdiaire dune application tierce utilise par leurs amis. Il est galement reproch  Facebook de navoir pas pris de mesures raisonnables au cours de cette priode afin de protger les donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs australiens contre une divulgation non autorise, ce qui constitue une violation de lAustralian Privacy Principle n11.

L'OAIC considre quil sagit de manquements systmiques aux lois australiennes sur la protection de la vie prive de la part de lune des plus grandes entreprises technologiques du monde. La Cour fdrale australienne peut imposer une sanction civile allant jusqu 1 700 000 dollars pour chaque ingrence grave et/ou rpte dans la vie prive. Sachant que 311 074 utilisateurs locaux de Facebook sont concerns sur les 86 millions de profils divulgus dans le cadre du scandale Cambridge Analytica, lamende inflige  la socit de Mark Zuckerberg pourrait au final slever  529 milliards de dollars. En juillet dernier, Facebook a t condamn  une amende record de 5 milliards de dollars par la FTC (Federal Trade Commission) aux tats-Unis aprs une enqute.

Sources : OAIC, plainte (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  La France devrait-elle entreprendre des actions similaires pour recadrer Facebook ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg s'est enrichi d'un milliard de dollars  la suite de l'annonce de l'amende de 5 Md$ pour le scandale Cambridge Analytica
 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : un an aprs l'avoir conteste, Facebook accepte enfin de payer l'amende de 500 000  au Royaume-Uni, mais ne s'estime pas coupable pour autant
 ::fleche::  Brian Acton, le cofondateur de WhatsApp, maintient qu'il faut quitter Facebook, il reste sceptique quant  l'engagement de Mark Zuckerberg en matire de chiffrement
 ::fleche::  La FTC inflige une amende de 5 milliards de dollars  Facebook et apporte des clauses qui "rduisent considrablement le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg"

----------


## Sikarii

Bien videmment dans leur grande dmarche pleine d'altruisme pour la dfense des opprims, ils reverseront une partie des gains du procs aux gens lss? a ils en parlent pas trop

----------


## DelphiManiac

> L'amende pourrait s'lever  529 milliards de dollars


Est-on sr que c'est bien milliards et non millions ? Cela parat quelque peu norme. a fait tout de mme plus d'un million de dollar par personne ls (300 000)

[Edit]Rien dit, c'est not dans le PDF, 1 700 000 par infraction constate.

----------


## eldran64

> Est-on sr que c'est bien milliards et non millions ? Cela parat quelque peu norme. a fait tout de mme plus d'un million de dollar par personne ls (300 000)


Bof... a fait juste 1.7M$ par personne... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Saverok

528 milliards $ est un throique max qui ne sera jamais atteind

Le scandale Cambridge Analytica a concern 86 millions de comptes dont une trs large majorit de comptes amricains (plus de 70 millions) et la FTC Amricaine a condamn Facebook  5 milliards $ d'amende

L'Australie, avec 225x moins de comptes concerns que les USA n'iront pas au del de ce qu'a fait la FTC ( moins de rentrer dans une guerre commerciale avec son premier partenaire mondial)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> 528 milliards $ est un throique max qui ne sera jamais atteind
> 
> Le scandale Cambridge Analytica a concern 86 millions de comptes dont une trs large majorit de comptes amricains (plus de 70 millions) et la FTC Amricaine a condamn Facebook  5 milliards $ d'amende
> 
> L'Australie, avec 225x moins de comptes concerns que les USA n'iront pas au del de ce qu'a fait la FTC ( moins de rentrer dans une guerre commerciale avec son premier partenaire mondial)


Thorique oui. Mme minor l'amende pourra atteindre le milliard ! Et jespre bien que cela va faire mal, histoire d'avoir une jurisprudence. Pour en calmer plus d'un !




> Quen pensez-vous ?


Il y a eu ingrence, ngligence ... le tout en toute connaissance de cause par Facebook et ces prestataires. C'est donc normal qu'ils soient condamn. A trop jouer  la roulette russe on se fait prendre  un moment. 




> La France devrait-elle entreprendre des actions similaires pour recadrer Facebook ?


Tout  fait et d'ailleurs, je me demande bien pourquoi cela n'a pas dj t fait ? A moins que la CNIL prpare un procs "surprise" ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Cambridge Analytica : un juge valide l'amende record de 5 milliards de dollars impose  Facebook par la FTC,*
*le rseau social assure que l'accord a t un catalyseur pour changer sa culture d'entreprise * 

En juillet 2019, la Commission fdrale du commerce a annonc la signature d'un accord avec Facebook de 5 milliards de dollars sur des allgations relatives  la protection de la vie prive des utilisateurs. Dans larrt de la FTC, la commission note qu plusieurs reprises Facebook a  subverti les choix des utilisateurs en matire de confidentialit pour servir ses propres intrts commerciaux . Les actions de la socit ont viol un rglement antrieur exigeant que Facebook respecte certaines directives de confidentialit.

Trois membres sur les cinq de la commission se sont prononcs en faveur de ce rglement. Les dmocrates Rebecca Kelly Slaughter et Rohit Chopra, les membres qui ont vot contre ladoption de ce rglement, ont dclar que celui-ci nallait pas assez loin, laissant ainsi  Facebook une marge de manuvre suffisante pour faire face  des mfaits  lavenir.  Tant que nous n'aborderons pas les principales incitations financires de Facebook pour mettre en pril notre vie prive et notre scurit nationale, nous ne pourrons pas empcher ces problmes de se reproduire , a dclar Chopra.

L'autre commissaire dmocrate, Rebecca Slaughter, a dclar que la FTC aurait d poursuivre en justice Facebook et Zuckerberg. Elle a galement critiqu la dcision de la FTC daccorder  Facebook et  ses dirigeants une dcharge de responsabilit pour toute rclamation selon laquelle elle aurait viol le rglement antrieur de la FTC. Slaughter a estim que la FTC navait  pas impos de restrictions substantielles  la collecte et  lutilisation par Facebook de donnes provenant dutilisateurs ou concernant leurs utilisateurs .

L'enqute de la FTC qui a abouti au rglement de 5 milliards de dollars a mis au jour un large ventail de problmes de confidentialit. Elle a t dclenche un an auparavant par des allgations selon lesquelles Facebook aurait viol un dcret de 2012 en partageant de manire inapproprie des informations appartenant  87 millions d'utilisateurs avec le cabinet britannique de conseil politique aujourd'hui disparu Cambridge Analytica. Parmi les clients du cabinet de conseil figurait la campagne lectorale de 2016 du prsident Donald Trump.


Les trois commissaires rpublicains de la FTC, qui se sont prononcs en faveur de ce rglement, lont qualifi le rglement de  coup de circuit complet  qui dpassait toute dcision judiciaire (au baseball, un coup de circuit, circuit, ou home run en anglais, est un coup sr qui permet au frappeur de passer par toutes les bases d'une seule frappe, sans erreur de la dfensive adverse). Les deux commissaires dmocrates ont dclar que cela n'allait pas assez loin ou ne ncessitait pas une amende suffisante. Le rglement ncessite l'approbation du tribunal.

Le prsident rpublicain de la FTC, Joe Simons, a soulign lautorit limite de la FTC et son dsir dviter une longue bataille devant les tribunaux.

 Aurait-il t agrable dobtenir plus, dobtenir 10 milliards de dollars, au lieu de 5 milliards de dollars par exemple, pour imposer de plus grandes restrictions sur la manire dont Facebook collecte les utilisations et partage des donnes ?  a-t-il demand lors dune confrence de presse.  Nous n'avions pas ces options. Nous ne pouvons pas imposer de telles choses par notre propre dcret .

Le commissaire dmocrate  la FTC, Rohit Chopra, sest plaint du fait que la sanction prvoyait une  immunit gnrale  pour les dirigeants de Facebook,  ne restreignait pas rellement le modle commercial de Facebook ,  ne rglait pas les problmes fondamentaux qui avaient conduit  ces violations  et ne limitait pas la capacit de Facebook  collecter des donnes.

*L'amende valide par un juge*

Ce n'est que ce jeudi 23 avril que l'amende a t valide par un juge. Cest une dcision  historique , a estim vendredi le prsident de l'agence amricaine de protection des consommateurs, Joe Simons, en soulignant que la FTC navait jamais inflig une amende aussi importante.

En plus de lamende, la FTC avait impos  lentreprise de la Silicon Valley de mettre en place un comit indpendant sur la protection de la vie prive qui enlvera  le contrle absolu du PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, sur les dcisions affectant la confidentialit des utilisateurs . Le rseau social avait aussi d sengager  ajouter des fonctionnalits permettant aux utilisateurs de mieux contrler leur vie prive  tous les niveaux de la plateforme, et  fournir des rapports rguliers sur les risques, les problmes et les solutions mises en place pour assurer la confidentialit des informations.


Si Facebook avait dj confirm son intention de payer les 5 milliards de dollars, la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) a dclar que Facebook avait accept de verser 100 millions de dollars supplmentaires pour rgler les accusations selon lesquelles elle induirait les investisseurs en erreur quant  la gravit de son utilisation abusive des donnes des utilisateurs.

Mais plusieurs lgislateurs ont critiqu le rglement. Le snateur Richard Blumenthal, du Connecticut, la qualifie de  feuille de vigne  qui napporte  aucune responsabilit pour les hauts dirigeants  (la feuille de vigne est un voile de pudeur que l'on appose  une chose considre comme choquante ou embarrassante ; on parlait  l'origine d'une feuille de figuier, en rfrence  celle utilise par Adam et Eve pour cacher leur nudit).

 En optant pour une sanction pcuniaire, la FTC prouve quelle na pas retenu les leons de lhistoire. Facebook a dj inscrit cette pnalit en tant que cot ponctuel en contrepartie des bnfices extraordinaires gnrs par une dcennie d'utilisation abusive des donnes , a dclar Blumenthal, un dmocrate.

Le snateur rpublicain Josh Hawley du Missouri a galement critiqu laccord, affirmant  quil ne fait rien pour obliger les dirigeants  rendre des comptes. Il choue totalement  pnaliser Facebook de manire efficace . 

Pourtant, la majorit rpublicaine de la FTC a dclar que le rglement  rduit considrablement le pouvoir de Mark Zuckerberg - une chose qu'aucune agence gouvernementale, nulle part dans le monde, n'a encore accomplie . 

*La raction de Facebook*

Michel Protti, Chief Privacy Officer, Product chez Facebook, a dclar :

 Cet accord a dj apport des changements fondamentaux  notre entreprise et fait progresser la faon dont nous protgeons la vie prive des gens au-del de tout ce que nous avons fait auparavant. Cela a chang notre faon de travailler, la faon dont nous crons de nouveaux produits et technologies et la faon dont nous grons les informations des gens. Surtout, il apporte un nouveau niveau de responsabilit et garantit que la confidentialit est la responsabilit de tous sur Facebook.

 Avec cet accord maintenant en place, les dirigeants de l'entreprise, y compris notre PDG, certifieront dsormais notre conformit trimestrielle et annuelle  la FTC. Nous crons galement un nouveau comit de confidentialit au sein de notre conseil d'administration qui sera compos uniquement d'administrateurs indpendants, et nous travaillerons avec un tiers valuateur indpendant qui fera rgulirement et directement rapport au comit de confidentialit sur la conformit de notre programme de confidentialit. .

 Bien que nous ayons plus  faire, nous avons dj fait des progrs significatifs en matire d'amlioration de la confidentialit dans toute l'entreprise. Nous avons mis  jour notre outil de vrification de la confidentialit pour guider les utilisateurs dans certains de leurs choix de confidentialit les plus importants sur Facebook, et nous avons rappel aux utilisateurs du monde entier de revoir leurs paramtres de confidentialit. Nous avons termin le dploiement de notre outil d'activit hors Facebook, afin que les gens puissent voir un rsum des informations que les entreprises partagent avec nous et les effacer de leur compte s'ils le souhaitent. Nous avons galement commenc  publier des dtails sur notre approche en matire de confidentialit et les protections que nous avons intgres  nos produits dans une srie appele Privacy Matters. Par exemple, voici notre publication Privacy Matters sur Facebook Pay.


 Notre travail de confidentialit n'est jamais termin, et nous comprenons que cet engagement signifie se concentrer sur cela tous les jours.

 Nous avons cr des dizaines d'quipes, techniques et non techniques, qui se concentrent uniquement sur la confidentialit. Nous regardons maintenant de manire plus critique l'utilisation des donnes dans toutes nos oprations. Cela signifie que nous analysons la faon dont les donnes sont collectes, utilises et stockes,  partir du moment o les gens partagent de nouvelles donnes avec nous, jusqu'au moment o ces donnes sont supprimes. Nous nous assurons qu'elles sont utilises correctement grce  un processus d'valuation des risques; un audit complet de la faon dont nous utilisons les donnes dans l'ensemble de l'entreprise - valuation des risques et mise en place de garanties pour y faire face. Nous comptons actuellement des milliers de personnes travaillant sur ces projets lis  la confidentialit et nous en recrutons beaucoup plus.

 Cet accord a t un catalyseur pour changer la culture de notre entreprise. Nous avons modifi le processus par lequel nous intgrons chaque nouvel employ de Facebook pour nous assurer qu'il pense  son rle  travers une optique de confidentialit, conoit en tenant compte de la confidentialit depuis le dbut et travaille de manire proactive pour identifier les risques potentiels de confidentialit afin que les attnuations puissent tre mises en uvre . Tous les nouveaux employs et les employs existants doivent suivre une formation annuelle sur la confidentialit .

Source : FTC, Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre analyse de la situation ? 
 ::fleche::  Un accord qui est rellement un catalyseur pour que Facebook amliore la confidentialit de ses utilisateurs ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le service britannique d'insolvabilit interdit  l'ancien PDG de Cambridge Analytica Alexander Nix*
*d'exercer les fonctions de directeur d'entreprise pendant sept ans pour comportement  potentiellement contraire  l'thique  * 

Cest en mars 2018 que le scandale a fait la une de la presse : le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining). La source, un lanceur dalerte canadien rpondant au nom de Christopher Wylie, a t employ au sein de cette entreprise qui tait  ce moment-l suspecte davoir exploit les donnes de 50 millions dutilisateurs de Facebook  leur insu. 

Ctait le dbut dune srie de scandales qui ont clabouss Facebook. Le public a par exemple appris que la socit Cambridge Analytica sest servi des donnes personnelles dutilisateur Facebook afin de faire du profilage sur 87 millions de personnes pour influencer le vote  la prsidentielle amricaine en faveur de Trump mais aussi des millions dautres personnes pour inciter des Britanniques  voter  Oui  pour le Brexit.

*Le PDG de Cambridge Analytica suspendu aprs un reportage en camra cache*

Dailleurs, dans une srie de runions filmes en camra cache, qui ont t diffuses sur Channel 4 News, Alexander Nix, qui tait le patron de Cambridge Analytica, a confirm le rle jou par la socit dans llection de Donald Trump aux tats-Unis.

Ces runions ont t filmes dans des htels londoniens pendant quatre mois, entre novembre 2017 et janvier 2018, par un journaliste infiltr de Channel 4 News qui s'est fait passer pour un client ais cherchant  faire lire des candidats au Sri Lanka. En dehors dAlexander Nix, elles ont impliqu Mark Turnbull, Managing Director Political Global pour le compte de Cambridge Analytica, et le Dr Alex Tayler, data scientist en chef de l'entreprise.

Dans une troisime partie, les cadres suprieurs de Cambridge Analytica ont parl de :
l'ampleur de leur travail pivot dans la victoire lectorale de Trump ;comment ils vitent les enqutes du Congrs sur leurs clients trangers ;la configuration d'organisations proxy pour diffuser des messages introuvables sur les mdias sociaux ;lutilisation d'un systme de messagerie secret o les messages s'autodtruisent et ne laissent aucune trace ;la participation de Cambridge Analytica  la campagne d'attaques  Defeat Crooked Hilary .
La socit a affirm que son travail avec les donnes et la recherche ont permis  Trump de gagner avec une marge troite de  40 000 voix  dans trois tats assurant la victoire dans le systme des collges lectoraux, malgr la perte du vote populaire de plus de 3 millions de voix.




Suite  la publication de la srie de vidos, le comit de direction de Cambridge Analytica a annonc la suspension de son patron Alexander Nix  dans lattente dune enqute complte et indpendante . Par ailleurs, lentreprise a prcis que  De l'avis de la Commission, les rcents commentaires de Nix, secrtement enregistrs par Channel 4 et d'autres allgations, ne reprsentent pas les valeurs ou les oprations de l'entreprise et sa suspension reflte le srieux avec lequel nous considrons cette violation. 

*Adieu Cambridge Analytica ! Bonjour  Emerdata Limited*

Plus tard, en 2018 Cambridge Analytica a dclar dans un communiqu quelle a dpos des demandes d'ouverture de procdures d'insolvabilit au Royaume-Uni. La Socit a galement annonc quelle mettait immdiatement fin  toutes ses activits :  Au cours des derniers mois, Cambridge Analytica a fait l'objet de nombreuses accusations infondes et, malgr les efforts de la Socit pour corriger le dossier, a t vilipende pour des activits non seulement lgales, mais largement acceptes comme une composante standard de la publicit en ligne dans les domaines politique et commercial  , a regrett lentreprise.

Cambridge Analytica sest donc mis en liquidation dans un contexte o elle tait sous le coup denqutes au Royaume-Uni (Brexit), aux tats-Unis (campagne prsidentielle de Trump), en Australie et galement en Isral (utilisations frauduleuses de donnes personnelles).

Pourtant, mme si Cambridge Analytica a dclar cesser ses activits aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni, les ttes pensantes du groupe ont tent de sorganiser pour reprendre ses activits sous une bannire diffrente.

En mai 2018, Companies House, le registraire officiel des entreprises et des organismes du Royaume-Uni, a rpertori une socit active appele Emerdata Limited, dont le sige social est situ dans les mmes bureaux que SCL (la socit mre de Cambridge Analytica) et gre par la mme direction que Cambridge Analytica. Mme si  ce moment son champ daction n'tait pas dcrit avec exactitude, elle tait prsente comme tant une organisation de  traitement de donnes, d'hbergement et d'activits connexes .

Les documents ont montr quAlexander Nix, lancien patron de Cambridge Analytica, a t dmis de ses fonctions de directeur dEmerdata le 28 mars 2018, soit une semaine aprs avoir t suspendu chez Cambridge Analytica et deux mois aprs avoir t nomm directeur dEmerdata. 

Dans le cadre de cette affaire, Facebook a accept de payer une amende record de 5 milliards de dollars (3,9 milliards de livres sterling) aux tats-Unis, ainsi qu'une amende de 500 000 livres - la plus leve possible - au bureau du commissaire britannique  l'information.


*La dcision du service d'insolvabilit quant  Alexander Nix*

Alexander Nix s'est vu interdire d'exercer les fonctions de directeur d'entreprise pendant sept ans pour comportement  potentiellement contraire  l'thique  li  sa position au centre de ce scandale mondial.

Le service d'insolvabilit a dclar que Nix avait permis aux entreprises d'offrir des services potentiellement contraires  l'thique, y compris  des pots-de-vin, des campagnes de dsengagement des lecteurs, l'obtention d'informations pour discrditer les opposants politiques et la diffusion anonyme d'informations dans des campagnes politiques .

Alexander Nix n'a pas contest le fait qu'il avait pouss ou permis  SCL Elections Ltd ou  des socits associes de se commercialiser comme offrant des services potentiellement contraires  l'thique  des clients potentiels, un comportement  dmontrant un manque de probit commerciale  selon le service dinsolvabilit. Aussi, le service a dclar  qu' compter du 5 octobre 2020, Alexander Nix a interdiction sur une dure de sept ans d'agir en tant qu'administrateur ou de s'impliquer directement ou indirectement, sans l'autorisation du tribunal, dans la promotion, la formation ou la gestion d'une socit .

  la suite d'une enqute approfondie, nos conclusions taient claires que SCL Elections avait offert  plusieurs reprises des services politiques louches  des clients potentiels pendant un certain nombre d'annes , a dclar l'enquteur en chef du service d'insolvabilit, Mark Bruce.

 Les dirigeants d'entreprise doivent agir avec une probit commerciale et cela signifie agir honntement et correctement. Les actions d'Alexander Nix ne rpondaient pas  la norme approprie pour un directeur de socit et sa disqualification de la gestion de socits  responsabilit limite pendant une dure significative est justifie dans l'intrt public .

Source : Service britannique d'insolvabilit 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ? Priv pendant sept ans d'exercer  la tte d'une socit suite au Scandale Cambridge Analytica est-ce suffisant, trop, ou pas assez selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  La dcision tant prise en Angleterre, cela signifie-t-il qu'il peut tre PDG dans une socit hors des frontires britanniques ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?


tre ject de la fonction de PDG d'une entreprise en UK c'est bien par rapport  ce qui a t commis. De plusieurs pays anglophones se serait mieux aussi. Si Biden passe , je ne serais pas tonn qu'un procs lui soit coll aux fesses ... 




> Priv pendant sept ans d'exercer  la tte d'une socit suite au Scandale Cambridge Analytica est-ce suffisant, trop, ou pas assez selon vous ?


C'est nettement insuffisant . A quand une interdiction dexercer aux USA ? A pardon ... me dit on dans l'oreillette que l'oncle SAM laisse certains selon des affinits ... Mme quand il y a trempette dans de la magouille.




> La dcision tant prise en Angleterre, cela signifie-t-il qu'il peut tre PDG dans une socit hors des frontires britanniques ?


Oui il y a toujours possibilit de truander ... Quitte  passer par une Holding et via des montages financiers ... La on aura beau essayer de le coincer , crer et killer une entreprise est un jeu d'enfant au Royaumes Unis ... La justice arrivera a chaque fois trop tard pour tenter de mettre une interdiction et sanctionner.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Cambridge Analytica : un accord secret entre Facebook et l'ICO aurait rduit au silence les autorits britanniques*
*cela montre comment les GAFA peuvent influencer les politiques gouvernementales*

Alors que le scandale Cambridge Analytica battait son plein, Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook, avait promis en 2018 raliser un audit complet de sa plateforme et des services qui ont accs aux donnes personnelles des utilisateurs. Mais l'a-t-il rellement fait ? Lorsque la question a t pose cette semaine, la commissaire  l'information britannique a rpondu  une sous-commission parlementaire sur les prjudices et la dsinformation en ligne qu'un accord secret entre son bureau et Facebook l'empche de rpondre publiquement si Facebook a ou non contact l'ICO pour raliser cet "audit des applications" tant vant.

*Facebook avait promis un audit complet en 2018, mais l'a-t-il rellement fait ?*

Le scandale de Cambridge Analytica est encore frais dans tous les esprits. En effet, en mars 2018, des rapports ont rvl que les donnes de Facebook avaient t rcoltes par Cambridge Analytica. Christopher Wylie, un dnonciateur de 28 ans, a rvl comment la socit a utilis les donnes du profil Facebook de 50 millions de personnes pour influencer le rsultat des lections amricaines. Cela a apparemment confirm des rapports datant de 2017 qui suggraient que Cambridge Analytica avait obtenu les donnes en 2014, bien qu'elle ait prtendu, et prtend toujours avoir supprim les donnes en 2015.

Une enqute connexe mene par la chane de tlvision britannique Channel 4 a galement rvl comment Cambridge Analytica s'est vendu comme propagateur de propagande. Le directeur gnral de la division politique de Cambridge Analytica, Mark Turnbull, a expliqu en dtail comment l'entreprise acqurait du matriel dit "prjudiciable" sur les opposants et le diffusait sur Internet.  Nous mettons simplement l'information dans le flux sanguin d'Internet, et puis nous la regardons grandir, nous lui donnons un petit coup de pouce de temps en temps [...] comme une tlcommande , a dclar Turnbull.



Facebook a t accuse davoir permis lutilisation abusive des donnes de ses utilisateurs qui a jou un rle important dans l'lection de Donald Trump en 2016 et dans le vote du Brexit en Grande-Bretagne. En janvier 2020, une nouvelle fuite de donnes de plus de 100 000 documents a en outre rvl que la manipulation gnrale a atteint un niveau sans prcdent. Les nouveaux documents divulgus devraient exposer les activits de lentreprise dans prs de 68 pays visant  manipuler les lections. La fuite de donnes laisse paratre que le scandale Cambridge Analytica (CA) ntait quune petite partie dune opration mondiale plus vaste.

Dans la foule du scandale de Cambridge Analytica, Facebook a dclar qu'il allait prendre de nouvelles mesures pour renforcer son contrle sur la manire dont les dveloppeurs d'applications peuvent utiliser la plateforme Facebook. Toutes les applications qui ont reu un accs important aux donnes des utilisateurs avant que Facebook ne rduise l'accs aux donnes en 2014 (Facebook avait dj pris une fois des mesures importantes pour limiter la faon dont les dveloppeurs pouvaient accder aux donnes des utilisateurs), ainsi que celles qui ont montr un "comportement suspect", seront audites.

L'une des dispositions prvoyait que les dveloppeurs d'applications doivent obtenir l'approbation d'un contrat sign pour accder aux posts ou aux donnes prives d'un utilisateur.  J'ai lanc Facebook, et en fin de compte, je suis responsable de ce qui se passe sur notre plateforme , a dclar le PDG Mark Zuckerberg dans un post publi aujourd'hui.  Il s'agit d'un abus de confiance entre [Aleksandr] Kogan, Cambridge Analytica, et Facebook. Mais c'tait aussi un abus de confiance entre Facebook et les personnes qui partagent leurs donnes avec nous et attendent de nous que nous les protgions. Nous devons rparer cela , avait-il dit.

Il est  noter que le fondateur de Facebook n'a pas promis de rendre compte des rsultats de l'audit de manire transparente et publique. C'est bien sr  cela que ressemble une "autorgulation". Des rapports d'audit finaux invisibles. Un "audit" qui est entirement contrl par une entit profondment implique dans les lments fondamentaux de ce qui est examin ne vaut videmment pas le papier sur lequel il est (ou n'est pas) crit. Mais, dans le cas de Facebook, cet "audit d'application" ouvert, mais jamais ferm semble avoir rempli son objectif de relations publiques de crise.

Devant une sous-commission parlementaire sur les prjudices et la dsinformation en ligne, la commissaire  l'information britannique, Elizabeth Denham, a dclar mardi qu'un accord secret entre son bureau et Facebook l'empche de rpondre publiquement si Facebook a ou non contact l'ICO (Information Commissioner's Office) pour raliser un audit des applications.  Je pense que je pourrais rpondre  cette question avec vous et la commission en priv. Cela fait partie d'un accord que nous avons conclu avec Facebook , a-t-elle dclar au dput Kevin Brennan.

 En ce qui concerne notre litige contre Facebook, il y a donc un accord qui n'est pas dans le domaine public et c'est la raison pour laquelle je prfre en discuter en priv , a-t-elle ajout.

*L'ICO se retrouve coince en raison d'un accord qu'elle a conclu avec Facebook*

En effet, en octobre 2019, Facebook a conclu un accord avec l'organisme britannique de protection des donnes, acceptant de payer la totalit de la pnalit de 500 000 livres sterling annonce par l'ICO en 2018 en relation avec l'infraction de Cambridge Analytica, mais dont Facebook avait fait appel. Lorsqu'il a conclu un accord avec l'ICO, Facebook n'a pas admis sa responsabilit. Il avait auparavant obtenu gain de cause, auprs d'un tribunal de premire instance qui avait jug que "l'quit procdurale et les allgations de partialit" contre le rgulateur devaient tre prises en compte dans le cadre de son appel.

Ainsi, le procs de l'ICO contre Facebook avait pris un mauvais dpart, ce qui a probablement incit le rgulateur  conclure un accord avec l'arme prive d'avocats internes de Facebook. Dans une dclaration  l'poque, l'ICO a dit que Denham considrait que l'accord "sert au mieux les intrts de toutes les personnes concernes au Royaume-Uni qui sont des utilisateurs de Facebook". Il n'y avait aucune mention de "clauses de billonnement" dans cette divulgation. Mais le rgulateur a not que les termes de l'accord donnaient  Facebook la permission de conserver les documents divulgus par l'ICO pendant l'appel  d'autres fins.

Ainsi, d'un seul coup, Facebook a pris le contrle d'un grand nombre d'informations stratgiquement importantes. L'accord semble avoir t extrmement pratique pour Facebook. Non seulement il tait incroyablement bon march (Facebook a pay 5 milliards de dollars pour conclure un accord avec la FTC  la suite du scandale de Cambridge Analytica peu de temps aprs), mais il a fourni  Facebook une mine de donnes obtenues par l'ICO pour qu'il puisse faire ses propres recherches sur Cambridge Analytica en toute scurit,  l'abri des regards du public.

De plus, il a galement garanti que le rgulateur britannique serait limit dans ce qu'il pourrait dire publiquement. C'est pourquoi le commissaire  l'information a refus de dire quoi que ce soit sur l'audit des applications en public. Paul-Olivier Dehaye, enseignant-chercheur en mathmatique  lUniversit de Zurich qui s'est reconverti en ennemi de Facebook et qui a contribu aux rvlations sur les agissements de Cambridge Analytica en 216, a crit sur Tweeter que ce genre d'accord entre le gouvernement et les grandes entreprises multinationales pourrait  la longue nuire aux dnonciateurs et avoir des effets dissuasifs.

 Le commissaire britannique  l'information a prcdemment transmis des informations  FB concernant Cambridge Analytica, et a conclu un accord juridique secret avec cette socit. Toute personne qui leur a transmis des informations (par exemple, les dnonciateurs) s'en inquitera.  long terme, cette pratique aura des effets dissuasifs , a-t-il crit. L'ICO a saisi une norme quantit de donnes de la socit en disgrce qui tait devenue une telle pine dans le pied de Facebook, aprs avoir fait un raid dans les bureaux de Cambridge Analytica au Royaume-Uni au dbut de 2018.

L'on ne sait pas exactement quelle part de ces donnes a t transmise  Facebook par le biais du rglement de l'ICO. Toutefois, il est intressant de noter que l'ICO n'a jamais produit de rapport final sur son enqute sur Cambridge Analytica. Au lieu de cela, en 2020, elle a envoy une lettre  la commission DCMS (Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport) pour confirmer son point de vue selon lequel la maison mre de CA avait rassembl des ensembles de donnes provenant de sources commerciales pour essayer de "faire des prdictions sur les donnes personnelles  des fins d'alliance politique".

L'ICO a aussi confirm que les donnes Facebook obtenues de manire inapproprie avaient t incorpores dans une base de donnes prexistante contenant "des donnes sur les fichiers d'lecteurs, la dmographie et les consommateurs pour les individus amricains". Par ailleurs, elle a galement dclar que son enqute n'avait pas trouv de preuves que les donnes Facebook qui avaient t vendues  Cambridge Analytica avaient t utilises pour une campagne politique associe au rfrendum sur le Brexit.

Mais il n'y a pas eu de rapport global dtaillant les mcanismes sous-jacents par lesquels le rgulateur est parvenu  ses conclusions. Denham a tout de mme dclar que les preuves obtenues de Cambridge Analytica ont t partages avec la FTC, la SEC et les procureurs gnraux des tats-Unis. 

Sources : Parliamentlive.tv, Paul-Olivier Dehaye

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'accord entre l'ICO et Facebook ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica aurait fait du profilage de 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook pour influer sur les lections US et le vote du Brexit

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg comparat devant le Parlement europen. Voici l'essentiel de l'audience

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est invit  se prsenter devant le parlement europen pour s'expliquer, suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica

 ::fleche::  L'Australie engage des poursuites contre Facebook suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica, l'amende pourrait s'lever  529 milliards de dollars

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica : Facebook a perdu plus de 70 Md$ de capitalisation, nanmoins Zuckerberg refuse de rpondre aux dputs britanniques

----------


## user056478426

"Trop, c'est jamais assez"  devrait tre le nouveau slogan de Facebook

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Facebook est poursuivi pour avoir "perdu le contrle" des donnes d'environ un million d'utilisateurs* 
*en Angleterre et au Pays de Galles*

Lors des rvlations concernant le scandale de la collecte de donnes de Cambridge Analytica en 2018, l'organisme britannique de surveillance de la protection des donnes a impos  Facebook une amende maximale de 500 000 livres sterling, soit 569 615 , pour sa participation  la cybercriminalit internationale. Le journaliste Peter Jukes a entam une action en justice au nom des utilisateurs britanniques de Facebook. Il affirme que ses donnes ont t compromises lors du scandale de Cambridge Analytica. Facebook insiste sur le fait qu'il n'y a "aucune preuve" que les donnes des utilisateurs britanniques ou europens ont t envoyes  la socit.



Le journaliste et crivain Peter Jukes, qui dirige l'action, a affirm hier que ses donnes ainsi que celles d'un million d'autres utilisateurs de Facebook au Royaume-Uni ont t compromises. Il affirme que de novembre 2013  mai 2015, Facebook a permis  "This Is Your Digital Life, une application tierce, d'accder sans accord pralable ni connaissance, aux informations personnelles de ceux qui ont tlcharg l'application. Dans l'action en reprsentation des consommateurs dpose devant la Haute Cour de justice de Londres, Jukes prtend que Facebook a viol ses obligations lgales et demande des dommages et intrts pour avoir enfreint la loi de 1998 sur la protection des donnes.  

*Comment Cambridge Analytica a-t-elle obtenu des donnes Facebook sur quelque 50 millions de personnes ?*

Il faut dabord savoir que Cambridge a pay pour acqurir les renseignements personnels par l'intermdiaire d'un chercheur externe, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan qui, selon Facebook, prtendait les recueillir  des fins acadmiques. Il ne sagit donc pas dune violation du systme de Facebook.

Ceci tant dit, rappelons que Facebook offre un certain nombre d'outils technologiques pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, et l'un des plus populaires est Facebook Login, qui permet aux gens de simplement se connecter  un site Web ou une application en utilisant leur compte Facebook au lieu denregistrer de nouvelles informations. Les gens sen servent probablement parce que c'est facile (en deux clics, ils peuvent crer leur compte) et limine le besoin de se souvenir d'une nouvelle combinaison pseudo/MdP.

Seulement voil : lorsque les utilisateurs utilisent Facebook Login, ils accordent au dveloppeur de l'application une srie d'informations provenant de leur profil Facebook, telles que leur nom, leur emplacement, leur adresse e-mail ou leur liste d'amis. C'est ce qui est arriv en 2015, quand un professeur de l'Universit de Cambridge nomm Dr Aleksandr Kogan a cr une application appele  thisisyourdigitallife  qui utilisait cette fonctionnalit de connexion de Facebook. Quelque 270 000 personnes ont utilis Facebook Login pour crer des comptes et ont ainsi choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan.

En 2015, cependant, Facebook a galement permis aux dveloppeurs de recueillir des informations sur les rseaux d'amis de personnes qui ont utilis Facebook Login. Cela signifie que mme si un seul utilisateur a accept de remettre ses donnes, les dveloppeurs peuvent galement accder  certaines donnes sur leurs amis. Prcisons que depuis Facebook a mis  jour ses conditions de service pour que cela ne soit plus possible, du moins pas au mme niveau de dtail. Grce  ces 270 000 personnes qui ont opt, Kogan a pu accder aux donnes de quelque 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook. 

*Peter Jukes mne l'action* 

 Facebook profite de ses milliards d'utilisateurs, qui comptent raisonnablement sur la plateforme pour protger les informations personnelles qu'ils lui confient , a dclar Jukes. Il affirme que Facebook a abus de la confiance des utilisateurs en mettant  des donnes prives  la disposition d'une application tierce, sans leur consentement ou mme  leur insu. Cela a ouvert nos donnes personnelles  l'abus Il est juste que nous, en tant que consommateurs, tenions Facebook pour responsable de ne pas avoir respect la loi et d'avoir mis nos donnes personnelles en danger, afin que cela ne se reproduise plus .

Jukes est reprsent par le cabinet d'avocats Hausfield, spcialis dans les litiges relatifs aux violations de donnes. Le cabinet affirme que Facebook a manqu  ses "obligations lgales" de protger les donnes des utilisateurs. Jukes a dclar qu'il voulait s'assurer que la situation ne pourrait pas se reproduire. L'action vise  obtenir des dommages et intrts de la part de Facebook pour non-respect de la loi de 1998 sur la protection des donnes.

En rponse  la plainte, Facebook a dclar que  l'enqute du bureau du commissaire  l'information sur ces questions, qui comprenait la saisie et l'interrogatoire des serveurs de Cambridge Analytica, n'a trouv aucune preuve que les donnes des utilisateurs britanniques ou europens ont t transfres par le Dr Aleksandr Kogan  Cambridge Analytica .

Le procs contre le gant de la technologie, qui pourrait durer des annes, portera sur la "perte de contrle" des donnes personnelles des utilisateurs, ce qui justifie une indemnisation.

En octobre 2018, l'organisme britannique de surveillance de la protection des donnes a inflig  Facebook une amende maximale de 500 000 livres sterling pour son rle dans le scandale de Cambridge Analytica. Le bureau du commissaire  l'information (ICO) a dclar que Facebook avait permis une "violation grave" de la loi. Facebook s'est excus et a permis aux utilisateurs de vrifier quelles "applications interdites" avaient accd  leurs donnes. Une action judiciaire de masse similaire a t intente contre Facebook en octobre, par le groupe Facebook You Owe Us, reprsent par le cabinet d'avocats Milberg London.

En raison de la similitude des affaires, la Haute Cour peut dcider de fusionner les deux ou de les considrer simultanment. Bien qu'il n'existe pas de prcdent pour une telle action en justice de masse au Royaume-Uni, il y en a un aux tats-Unis. Google a accept de payer un montant record de 22,5 millions de dollars (16,8 millions de livres sterling) dans une affaire porte devant la Commission fdrale du commerce des tats-Unis sur la mme question en 2012. L'entreprise a galement conclu un accord  l'amiable avec un petit nombre de consommateurs britanniques.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica aurait fait du profilage de 50*millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook pour influer sur les lections US et le vote du Brexit

 ::fleche::  Scandale Cambridge Analytica*: Mark Zuckerberg comparat devant le Parlement europen. Voici l'essentiel de l'audience

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg est invit  se prsenter devant le parlement europen pour s'expliquer, suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica

 ::fleche::  L'Australie engage des poursuites contre Facebook suite au scandale Cambridge Analytica, l'amende pourrait s'lever  529*milliards de dollars

----------


## weed

Avec toutes les histoires sur les GAFAM, mieux vaut toujours crer un compte sparer pour chaque site. Cela prend un peu plus de temps mais on n'est jamais  l'abri. En utilisalant Facebook Login, on centralise tout (un peu comme le minitel avec un unique prestataire) mme si on nous promet que nos donnes sont protges. 

Les gestionnaires de gestionnaires de mots de passe type KeePass (sur Nextcloud) permettent de grer facilement des mots de passe diffrents pour chaque site. Je pense qu'il y a un manque d'ducation des gens, de Monsieur Tout le monde. Il faut que ce genre d'histoire soient diffuse sur les mdias gnraux. Malheureusement tant qu'il n'y aura pas de gros scandale, les gens se moquent un peu que seul 2-3 mdias dtiennes leurs vies et ce que cela peut impliquer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Facebook est poursuivi pour avoir "perdu le contrle" des donnes d'environ un million d'utilisateurs en Angleterre et au Pays de Galles.
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Le fond du problme "la perte de contrle des donnes" aurait pu en rester la, si la socit prestataire le faisait pour une pme du coin ou une socit de la distribution peut connu ...

Ici on parle de Facebook une site qui se veut comme un "pays virtuel" , ou l'on traite de sujet politico-religieux, comme socio-culturel. Et c'est la que cela devient gnant voir inquitant. Surtout pour les thmes et sujets d'opinion ancr et de conviction personnelles.

Les millions de datas volatilises sur les users facebook, ceux qui ont ces donnes peuvent  loisir influencer n'importe qui sur n'importe quoi ... 

En gros l'influence d'un simple phishing deviendrait carrment une "arme de destruction massive"  la faon "social engineering de masse" ...

Comme faire couler / ruiner / se dbarrasser d'une entreprise, association, personne , institution ... Balancer une rumeur ou une fakenews ... et c'est un cocktail explosif pour faire pencher l'opinion publique, mme sur quelque chose de faux et draisonnable. 

Le social engineering de masse c'est un peu l'ouverture de la boite de pandore .




> Avec toutes les histoires sur les GAFAM, mieux vaut toujours crer un compte sparer pour chaque site. Cela prend un peu plus de temps mais on n'est jamais  l'abri. En utilisalant Facebook Login, on centralise tout (un peu comme le minitel avec un unique prestataire) mme si on nous promet que nos donnes sont protges.


Plus radical encore, utiliser des "alias" et changer  loisir quand un site et ou le spam devient trop gnant.




> Les gestionnaires de gestionnaires de mots de passe type KeePass (sur Nextcloud) permettent de grer facilement des mots de passe diffrents pour chaque site. Je pense qu'il y a un manque d'ducation des gens, de Monsieur Tout le monde. Il faut que ce genre d'histoire soient diffuse sur les mdias gnraux. Malheureusement tant qu'il n'y aura pas de gros scandale, les gens se moquent un peu que seul 2-3 mdias dtiennes leurs vies et ce que cela peut impliquer.


Les gestionnaires de mots de passes c'est un peu comme confier ces clefs de maison  une socit ... On sait pas ce qui se passe derrire et les risque de vol/copie/altration existent aussi. C'est sans moi pour les gestionnaires de mots de passes.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Je ne suis pas fan de Facebook, mais les raisons de la poursuite en justice sont  mauvaises et pourraient crer un prcdent. Cambridge Analytica a utilis l'API de Facebook pour demander baux utilisateurs de partager des donnes sur eux et leurs amis. Des utilisateurs stupides ont accept.

L'argument ici n'est pas que Facebook joue vite et bien avec les donnes de suivi et d'utilisateur ( ce qui serait un argument lgitime), mais que Facebook permet aux gens d'accorder l'accs  leurs donnes  des tiers et que Facebook devrait en qq sorte  tre blm pour cela.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Facebook est un transporteur neutre ici et ils ont agi au nom de l'utilisateur. Facebook ne devrait pas tre oblig d'tre d'une manire ou d'une autre l'arbitre de cette affaire.
Ce procs donnera encore plus de raisons aux plateformes de restreindre l'accs  l'API, ce qui aurait un impact bien plus important sur l'utilisation lgitime que sur les avis malveillants.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen * 
*si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer les donnes des utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis * 

La socit mre de Facebook, Meta Platforms, envisage de quitter l'Europe si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer des donnes d'utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis. Ce message, qui peut tre considr comme une pure menace, a t inclus dans un document qu'elle a dpos auprs de la Commission amricaine des valeurs mobilires (SEC), l'organisme fdral amricain de rglementation et de contrle des marchs financiers.

Ce n'est pas la premire fois que le groupe met cette menace sur la table. En 2020, les autorits irlandaises de protection de la vie prive ont fait savoir  Facebook qu'il ne pouvait plus utiliser les clauses contractuelles standard, notamment le Privacy Shield, pour se conformer aux rgles de protection de la vie prive lors de l'envoi de donnes aux tats-Unis. 

Pour mmoire, laccord  Privacy Shield  est venu remplacer laccord  Safe Harbor . Ce dernier, qui organisait une partie du transfert des donnes entre lUnion europenne et les tats-Unis, a t annul par la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne le 6 octobre 2015. Aprs cette dcision, la Commission europenne a donc ngoci rapidement un nouvel accord avec les tats-Unis, afin d'assurer la continuit du flux massif de donnes entre les deux continents. Cest ainsi qua t propos le Privacy Shield, qui est entr en vigueur  partir du 1er aot 2016.

Privacy Shield n'est plus reconnu comme offrant une protection adquate depuis le 16 juillet 2020, et ne peut donc plus servir de fondement  un transfert de donnes personnelles de l'Espace conomique europen vers les tats-Unis d'Amrique. Selon la Cour europenne de justice, les donnes personnelles sont moins bien protges aux tats-Unis qu'en Europe. Facebook a immdiatement averti que l'arrt des transferts de donnes transatlantiques pourrait avoir un impact dvastateur sur l'entreprise. La socit s'appuie sur le traitement des donnes des utilisateurs pour fournir des publicits en ligne cibles.

Une enqute est toujours en cours par le rgulateur irlandais des donnes. Meta attend donc toujours une dcision finale dans l'affaire. Cela pourrait arriver au premier semestre de cette anne. Dans ce contexte, la socit amricaine avertit dsormais que si une bonne solution n'est pas trouve,  nous ne serons probablement pas en mesure d'offrir certains de nos produits et services de base, y compris Facebook et Instagram, en Europe .

L'affaire a commenc il y a plusieurs annes avec une plainte du militant autrichien de la vie prive Maximilian Schrems concernant Facebook Ireland, le sige europen de l'entreprise. Schrems s'tait plaint auprs de l'autorit irlandaise de protection des donnes du transfert de donnes personnelles de Facebook Ireland  sa socit mre aux tats-Unis. Il se demande s'ils sont suffisamment protgs aux tats-Unis.


*Clauses contractuelles types*

Outre Privacy Shield, Meta utilise galement des accords dits types, ou clauses contractuelles types, comme base juridique principale pour le traitement des donnes des utilisateurs europens sur des serveurs amricains.

Ces accords types sont galement examins  Bruxelles et dans d'autres parties de l'UE.

En effet, la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE), dans son arrt du 16 juillet 2020, a indiqu qu'en rgle gnrale, les clauses contractuelles types (CCT) peuvent toujours tre utilises pour transfrer des donnes vers un pays tiers (quil sagisse des tats-Unis ou dun autre pays tiers). Cependant, la CJUE a soulign qu'il incombe  l'exportateur et  l'importateur de donnes d'valuer en pratique si la lgislation du pays tiers permet de respecter le niveau de protection requis par le droit de lUE et les garanties fournies par les CCT.

Si ce niveau ne peut pas tre respect, les entreprises doivent prvoir des mesures supplmentaires pour garantir un niveau de protection essentiellement quivalent  celui prvu dans lEspace conomique europen, et elles doivent sassurer que la lgislation du pays tiers n'empitera pas sur ces mesures supplmentaires de manire  les priver d'effectivit.

Concernant les tats-Unis, la Cour a estim que le droit amricain en matire daccs aux donnes par les services de renseignement (en particulier la section 702 du FISA et lExecutive Order 12333) ne permet pas dassurer un niveau de protection essentiellement quivalent. La poursuite des transferts de donnes personnelles vers les tats-Unis sur la base des CCT dpendra donc des mesures supplmentaires que vous pourriez mettre en place. 

*Consquences pour les groupes, labels et magazines de l'UE*

Si Facebook devait quitter le march europen (ce qui serait peu probable tant donn que le march europen leur rapporte 21 milliards de dollars amricains et est leur deuxime plus grand march), cela pourrait signifier un coup dur pour tous ces groupes, labels et magazines qui dpendent uniquement ou fortement de Facebook pour leurs activits promotionnelles.

Bernard Van Isacker, qui suit toute l'affaire, a fait ce commentaire :  C'est en gros ce contre quoi je mets en garde depuis des annes,  savoir de ne pas mettre tous ses ufs dans le panier Facebook. Vous ne possdez tout simplement PAS les donnes l-bas, vous les louez et chaque fois vous devez payer pour atteindre vos abonns,  moins que vous n'ayez une publication virale, ce qui n'arrive pas souvent. Nous l'avons galement vu avec la faon dont ils ont intentionnellement rduit la porte sur Facebook et Instagram afin que les groupes, les labels et les magazines doivent payer pour faire passer leur message  leurs propres fans, qui ont souvent t achets en premier lieu via Facebook (qui tait une dcision idiote en premier lieu). C'est comme si vous deviez acheter le mme CD encore et encore si vous vouliez l'couter Bonkers. Ce problme n'existe par exemple pas avec les multinationales qui vendent des biens un peu plus chers qu'un vinyle ou un CD. Pour les entreprises qui vendent des biens d'une valeur beaucoup plus leve, le marketing dpens sur Facebook est en fait assez favorable au retour sur investissement pour ainsi dire. Mais, le retour sur investissement sur Facebook n'est dans la plupart des cas pas vraiment rentable pour la scne musicale, sauf si vous vendez des produits haut de gamme o vos dpenses sont plus quilibres par le prix de vos produits, je pense aux mga sorties limites par exemple ou aux gros coffrets .

Alors que se passera-t-il si Meta quitte vraiment l'Europe ? Bernard explique que :  C'est trs simple, tous ceux qui ne se sont appuys que sur les plateformes Meta pour diffuser leur message auront un problme majeur s'ils ne possdent pas leurs propres donnes et sites Web. Je vois que la plupart des labels intelligents travaillent sur leurs propres donnes, mais tous ceux qui ne le font pas, eh bien, ce sera fini pour eux, j'en ai peur. De mme pour les magazines qui s'appuient fortement sur Facebook pour capter l'essentiel de leur trafic, il sera difficile de continuer  tre pertinents. Quoi qu'il en soit, Facebook a dj fortement rduit la porte et le trafic sortant pendant des annes, donc je pense que cela aurait d tre un signal d'alarme important pour tous ceux qui ont dormi au fil des ans .

*Des rsultats trimestriels attendus par les investisseurs*

Les rsultats trimestriels de Meta doivent tre publis mercredi, et un reprsentant a soulign que le dveloppement pour le mtavers n'tait pas l'objectif principal de l'entreprise, contrairement  ce qu'avait suggr Mark Zuckerberg lorsqu'il annonait le changement du nom de l'entreprise lors de l'dition 2021 de la Facebook Connect :  Notre marque tait trop lie  un seul de nos services et ne refltait pas tout ce que nous faisons , a expliqu le PDG du groupe.  Ce nouveau nom marque notre nouvel objectif : aider  donner vie au mtavers , avait-il assur.

Le reprsentant de Meta a galement affirm que la nouvelle orientation n'a entran aucune rduction significative de l'emploi pour les quipes actuelles.

 Il y aura des conomies et des pays entiers dvelopps numriquement en utilisant la VR/Web3, et nous ne faisons qu'effleurer la surface , a-t-il dclar, faisant rfrence  la technologie mtavers de nouvelle gnration.  C'est l'avenir de la science-fiction, et Meta a pris la dcision audacieuse d'en faire une ralit , a-t-il affirm, notant que Meta tait en tte avec la ralit virtuelle grce  des produits comme ses casques Oculus.

L'incursion de Facebook dans le mtavers a commenc au sommet. Mike Schroepfer, le directeur de la technologie de longue date, a dclar en septembre qu'il dmissionnerait d'ici la fin de 2022.  sa place, Zuckerberg a nomm Andrew Bosworth, parfois connu sous le nom de "Boz", qui a dirig le dveloppement de produits tels que les casques Oculus et les lunettes connectes Ray Ban Stories.

En octobre, la socit a annonc le recrutement dans les cinq prochaines annes de 10 000 ingnieurs et dveloppeurs en Europe. Un projet pour lequel Facebook a rserv 10 milliards de dollars rien que pour 2021, une addition qui sera donc plus sale les annes  venir :

 Nous annonons donc aujourd'hui un plan de cration de 10 000 nouveaux emplois hautement qualifis au sein de l'Union europenne (UE) au cours des cinq prochaines annes. Cet investissement est un vote de confiance dans la force de l'industrie technologique europenne et le potentiel des talents technologiques europens. 

 L'Europe est extrmement importante pour Facebook. Des milliers d'employs dans l'UE aux millions d'entreprises utilisant nos applications et outils chaque jour, l'Europe est une grande partie de notre succs, car Facebook est investi dans le succs des entreprises europennes et de l'conomie au sens large. 

 C'est une priode passionnante pour la technologie europenne. L'UE prsente un certain nombre d'avantages qui en font un endroit idal pour les entreprises technologiques : un vaste march de consommation, des universits de premier ordre et, surtout, des talents de premier ordre. Les entreprises europennes sont  la pointe de plusieurs domaines, qu'il s'agisse de la biotechnologie allemande qui aide  dvelopper le tout premier vaccin  ARNm ou de la coalition de no-banques europennes menant l'avenir de la finance. L'Espagne enregistre des niveaux record d'investissements dans des startups qui rsolvent tout, de la livraison d'picerie en ligne  la neurolectronique, tandis que la Sude est en passe de devenir la premire socit sans numraires au monde d'ici 2023. 

 Nous pensons depuis longtemps que le talent europen est un leader mondial, c'est pourquoi nous y avons investi si massivement au fil des ans - du financement de subventions  l'Universit technique de Munich  l'ouverture de notre premier grand laboratoire de recherche europen en IA et programme d'acclrateur FAIR en France et Facebook Reality Labs  Cork. 

 Au-del des talents technologiques mergents, l'UE a galement un rle important  jouer dans l'laboration des nouvelles rgles d'Internet. Les dcideurs politiques europens ouvrent la voie en aidant  intgrer les valeurs europennes telles que la libert d'expression, la vie prive, la transparence et les droits des individus dans le fonctionnement quotidien d'Internet. Facebook partage ces valeurs et nous avons pris des mesures considrables au fil des ans pour les faire respecter. Nous esprons voir l'achvement du march unique numrique pour soutenir les avantages existants de l'Europe, ainsi que la stabilit des flux de donnes internationaux, qui sont essentiels  une conomie numrique florissante. 

Le projet, en dveloppement dans le dpartement Facebook Reality Labs (qui s'occupe des technologies de ralit augmente, virtuelle et mixte), compte actuellement 10 000 salaris aux tats-Unis. Les employs affirment que Reality Labs est dsormais  l'avant-garde de la transition mtavers de l'entreprise. Les travailleurs du dveloppement de produits, de l'ingnierie et de la recherche ont t invits  postuler pour de nouveaux postes l-bas, selon des sources, tandis que d'autres ont t promus des divisions des rseaux sociaux pour superviser les mmes fonctions avec un accent sur le mtavers.

Sources : lettre de Facebook  la SEC, site web de l'UE

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette menace est-elle crdible selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quels impacts pour les entreprises qui dpendent de Facebook pour leurs activits ?

----------


## nazoreen

Personne ne s'inquite de savoir ce qu'adviennent les donnes Tik Tok de nos chrubins ?

----------


## pcouas

Justement occupons nous de Ticktok aussi
La chine justement a fait "plier" Facebook et pas l'europe !!, 
Que Facebook se retire, de tout faon Facebook est en perte d'utilisateurs !!!

----------


## sinople2000

mais retirez tout a, a rendra les gens moins cons (oui je sais sauf moi diront certains) et on en aura fini avec ces trucs dbiles de rseaux sociaux

----------


## totozor

> *Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen *





> Facebook a immdiatement averti que l'arrt des transferts de donnes transatlantiques pourrait avoir un impact dvastateur sur l'entreprise. La socit s'appuie sur le traitement des donnes des utilisateurs pour fournir des publicits en ligne cibles.


Je trouve le contraste entre ces deux phrase trs intressant.
Meta se croit suffisamment important pour que sa mise en danger soit une menace pour son environnement europen. Mais cette phrase souligne aussi sa fragilit. Il y a quelques annes ils n'auraient pas parl de l'impact, il auraient lanc un bras de fer en attendant que les politiques craquent avant eux.




> *Et vous ?*
>  Cette menace est-elle crdible selon vous ?


J'ai de gros doutes, Facebook est en perte de vitesse et l'Europe est une part importante de leur march.
Ces entreprises rflchissent en bnfices/risques, mettre cette menace a excution montrerait pour moi  quel point facebook n'a plus rien  perdre et tenterait la charge du dsespoir.
Je pense qu'ils n'en sont pas encore l mais me rjouis qu'ils s'en rapprochent.




> Quels impacts pour les entreprises qui dpendent de Facebook pour leurs activits ?


J'ai l'impression que c'est de moins en moins le cas.
J'ai deux amis qui ont lanc leurs entreprises il y a quelques annes, ils ont longtemps t extrmement actifs sur Facebook qui tait leur principal mdia de communication.
Avec le COVID des petites boites se sont regroupes pour mutualiser leurs communications et leur dpenses.

Je ne connais aucune entreprise dont l'activit ne dpend que de Facebook.
Par contre c'est une autre histoire pour les associations mais de celles que je connais elles ont une existence physique suffisante pour qu' la disparition de Facebook elles se dirigent vers un autre mdia.

----------


## Jeff_67

Comme Saint-Thomas, je ne crois que ce que je vois. Il ne s'agit que de paroles en l'air jusqu' preuve du contraire.

----------


## NaSa

Il faut les prendre aux mots (le CA de Facebook en Europe  c'est 7 milliards de dollars par trimestre)
https://blog.digimind.com/fr/agences...res-essentiels

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette menace est-elle crdible selon vous ?


Je ne sais pas mais ce serait impressionnant qu'il le fasse vraiment.
J'aimerais bien voir a.  :8O: 




> Quels impacts pour les entreprises qui dpendent de Facebook pour leurs activits ?


Je connais des entreprises qui dpendent beaucoup de Facebook.
Ce sont des entreprises de 1 personne.
Si Facebook disparaissait soudainement a leur ferait mal.

----------


## philouZ

Perso je n'ai pas de compte facebook, pas d'instagram, de tik tok...

Que meta se barre d'Europe a ne peut faire que du bien. Autour de moi y'a pas mal de gens qui stoppent leur compte parce que ras le bol de tout a. Si demain il n'ya plus de rseaux sociaux sur internet, les gens retrouveront une faon de vivre plus simple et seront certainement moins stresss dans leur vie de tous les jours.

----------


## jvallois

Bon vent...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Anselme45

> Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer les donnes des utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis


La totalit, je dis bien la totalit des GAFAM est leur socits affilies nous ont dj sorti cet argument. Apparemment, elles font toutes appel au mme bureau de conseil  ::mouarf:: 

Quand un pays se propose de rguler leur comportement, voil qu'elles menacent de partir... Et bien partez! Les seuls qui vont y perdre quelque chose, ce sont vos propres bnfices!

Pour rappel:

Quand la Suisse a dclar que les travailleurs Uber n'taient plus des indpendants mais des salaris normaux qui devaient bnficier de charges sociales (assurance vieillesse, assurance accident, assurance chmage, etc...), Uber a menac de quitter la Suisse.

Et bien aujourd'hui, Uber suisse ne peut faire appel plus qu'a des salaris et... Uber n'a pas quitt le march suisse!!!

Suisse - Uber: 1 - 0

Ethique - Uber: 1 - 0

Travailleurs - Uber: 1 - 0

----------


## Demky

> Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen


lol, "attention ou je fais en sorte de faire faillite !"  ::aie:: 

Ce genre de menace fonctionnerait mieux si facebook payait des impots chez nous ? A moins que je ne sois pas  jour et que finalement il se sont mis  en payer  ::oops::

----------


## walfrat

En soi, rien ne les empcherait de faire du ciblage publicitaire en hbergeant les donnes en Europe, il faudrait adapter un peu l'architecture technique sans doute, mais je ne vois aucune contre indication qui bloquerait.

La seule vritable raison que je verrais c'est que Facebook est incit, via des subventions, ou oblig, via voie lgale, par les USA  hberger nos donnes chez eux afin qu'ils fassent ce qu'ils en veulent.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer les donnes des utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis 
> 
> Cette menace est-elle crdible selon vous ?


Crdible oui , c'est parfaitement faisable ... Avec un loi pass je ne sais plus quand, un belge ou un luxembourgeois ne peut plus consulter un site canadien. Par contre un amricain ou un Bahamen lui peut continuer d'y acceder.

Le marketing gographique.




> Quels impacts pour les entreprises qui dpendent de Facebook pour leurs activits ?


Pour les petites boites, je penses que cela serait un coup dure pour passagrement parlant .

Le temps que les assos et les commerces spcialiss qui gravitent autour se remettent sur des canaux plus spcialiss.




> J'ai l'impression que c'est de moins en moins le cas.
> J'ai deux amis qui ont lanc leurs entreprises il y a quelques annes, ils ont longtemps t extrmement actifs sur Facebook qui tait leur principal mdia de communication.
> Avec le COVID des petites boites se sont regroupes pour mutualiser leurs communications et leur dpenses.
> 
> Je ne connais aucune entreprise dont l'activit ne dpend que de Facebook.
> Par contre c'est une autre histoire pour les associations mais de celles que je connais elles ont une existence physique suffisante pour qu' la disparition de Facebook elles se dirigent vers un autre mdia.


Si Facebook se casse la figure (et c'est que je pense d'ici quelques temps), les assos et petits commerants tirerons leur pingles du jeux  ::D: .

Pour une raison simple. Facebook est tellement noy par la politique et les sujets religieux qu'on ne s'y retrouve plus ...

Trs actif irl dans des asbl (culturelle ou sportive) , je trouve qu'un "facebook" tourn vers les assos , la culture, le loisir, le sport serait vraiment chouette . La crise du covid a quand mme donn un coup de massue au monde associatif  ::?:  

C'est histoire de rabattre les cartes  ...  :;):

----------


## Aiekick

le cou de bluff supreme ahah. mais personne n'est dupe. facebook a plus a perdre...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Bruno Le Maire et son homologue allemand, Robert Habeck, affirment que l'Europe se porterait mieux sans Facebook*
* la suite de la menace de Meta de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen*

*La menace voile de Meta de retirer Facebook et Instagram de l'UE - en raison du blocage des ngociations sur les rgles de protection de la vie prive - ne semble pas avoir inquit les rgulateurs europens. Elle a plutt ressembl  de la musique aux oreilles de deux hauts responsables politiques allemands et franais. Lors d'une sance de travail lundi  Paris, le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, et le ministre allemand de l'conomie, Robert Habeck, ont conjointement affirm que Facebook ne risque pas de manquer aux Europens et que les gens vivraient "trs bien" sans le rseau social de Mark Zuckerberg.*

 Aprs avoir t pirat, j'ai vcu sans Facebook et Twitter pendant quatre ans et la vie a t fantastique , a dclar Habeck lundi.  Je peux confirmer que la vie est trs bonne sans Facebook et que nous vivrions trs bien sans Facebook. Les gants du numrique doivent comprendre que le continent europen va rsister et affirmer sa souverainet , a ajout Le Maire. Les deux hommes rpondaient  des commentaires figurant dans le rapport annuel de Meta publi jeudi, qui avertissaient que la socit retirerait Facebook et Instagram de l'UE si elle ne pouvait pas s'appuyer sur des accords nouveaux ou existants pour transfrer des donnes vers les tats-Unis.



 L'UE est un si grand march intrieur avec un si grand pouvoir conomique que si nous agissons dans l'unit, nous ne serons pas intimids par quelque chose comme a , a poursuivi Habeck. Pendant ce temps, Le Maire a numr les faons dont les gouvernements europens ont dfi les gants de la technologie, notamment avec les rgles de confidentialit, la fiscalit et le blocage du dveloppement des monnaies numriques. Selon les critiques de Facebook, le retrait du rseau social de l'UE serait trs bnfique pour les gens, car cela les aiderait  vaincre leur addiction, le stress et les autres potentiels effets ngatifs de Facebook et Instagram.

En effet, alors que les rgulateurs europens sont en train de revoir certaines rgles sur la protection des donnes, notamment celles contenues dans le Privacy Shield, Meta a averti les rgulateurs europens qu'il se sentirait dans l'obligation de retirer Facebook et Instagram du bloc si la nouvelle rglementation lui interdisait de transfrer les donnes vers les tats-Unis. Pour mmoire, le Privacy Shield, prsent comme le successeur de l'accord Safe Harbor, est un accord dans le domaine du droit de la protection des donnes personnelles, qui a t ngoci entre 2015 et 2016 entre l'Union europenne et les tats-Unis d'Amrique.

Le Safe Harbor, qui rgissait une partie du transfert des donnes entre lUE et les tats-Unis, a t annul par la Cour de justice de lUE le 6 octobre 2015. Aprs cette dcision, la Commission europenne a donc ngoci rapidement un nouvel accord avec les tats-Unis, afin d'assurer la continuit du flux massif de donnes entre les deux continents. Cest ainsi qua t propos le Privacy Shield, qui est entr en vigueur le 1er aot 2016. Cependant, le Privacy Shield a t jug  son tour inadquat pour assurer la protection des donnes personnelles transfres de l'Espace conomique europen vers les tats-Unis le 16 juillet 2020.

Depuis, d'autres rgles n'ont pas t introduites et la CJUE a laiss les entreprises utiliser des clauses contractuelles types, qui sont essentiellement des clauses passe-partout que la Commission europenne avait "prapprouves". Ces clauses permettaient de transfrer des donnes de l'UE vers un autre pays tout en tant conforme au RGPD. Toutefois, l'utilisation des clauses contractuelles types a t conteste par plusieurs militants de la vie prive. En rponse, la CJUE a jug que la lgislation amricaine ne garantissait pas un "niveau de protection adquat", notamment contre la surveillance de masse exerce par le gouvernement amricain.

Pour que les transferts de donnes soient valides, il faudrait que la lgislation en vigueur aux tats-Unis soit "essentiellement quivalente  celle exige par le droit de l'UE" - un obstacle de taille  franchir. En septembre 2020, Meta a obtenu un gel temporaire de l'ordonnance, ce qui lui a permis de poursuivre pour l'instant les transferts de donnes en vertu des clauses contractuelles types. L'affaire a t porte devant les tribunaux irlandais et a oblig la Commission de protection des donnes de ce pays  examiner l'utilisation des clauses contractuelles types par Meta pour voir si elle pouvait franchir l'obstacle.

Dans une dcision prliminaire, le rgulateur irlandais a dclar que ce n'tait pas le cas. Dans son dpt 10-K, Meta a dclar qu'une dcision dfinitive de l'autorit de rgulation irlandaise pourrait intervenir dans les prochains mois. Si le rgulateur dcide que les garanties de Meta en matire de confidentialit des donnes ne sont pas  la hauteur, il pourrait mettre fin aux transferts de donnes en dehors de l'UE. Meta a notifi  la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission) des tats-Unis que si une telle chose arrivait, il ne serait "malheureusement" plus en mesure d'offrir ses services Facebook et Instagram dans l'UE.

La socit a dclar :  si un nouveau cadre transatlantique de transfert de donnes n'est adopt, nous serons probablement incapables d'offrir un certain nombre de nos produits et services les plus importants, y compris Facebook et Instagram, en Europe . Il faut savoir que peu de choses sont plus rentables pour Facebook que les donnes des utilisateurs, raison pour laquelle l'entreprise lutte pour maintenir le droit de transfert de donnes outre-Atlantique. De plus, le RGPD de l'UE semble tre plus contraignant pour Meta que les rglements sur la protection des donnes en vigueur aux tats-Unis.

 Nous n'avons absolument aucun dsir et aucun projet de nous retirer de l'Europe, mais la simple ralit est que Meta, et beaucoup d'autres entreprises, organisation et services, dpendent des transferts de donnes entre l'UE et les tats-Unis afin d'exploiter des services mondiaux. Nous surveillons de prs l'impact potentiel sur nos oprations europennes au fur et  mesure que ces dveloppements progressent , a ajout un porte-parole de Meta. Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas la premire fois que Meta fait une dclaration.

Dans des documents judiciaires antrieurs, Meta a prvenu qu'elle pourrait tre amene  se retirer d'Europe si les autorits et les tribunaux ne parvenaient pas  se mettre d'accord sur les rgles de transfert des donnes, bien que le vice-prsident de Meta charg des affaires mondiales et de la communication, Nick Clegg, ait prcdemment ni que cela se produise, affirmant qu'une telle dcision mettrait en pril les petites et moyennes entreprises europennes en raison de leur dpendance  l'gard des publicits cibles.

Mais la nouvelle dclaration suggre que l'activit de Meta pourrait tre en pril si la lgislation europenne obligeait la socit  interrompre les transferts de donnes vers les tats-Unis.  Si l'entreprise devait retirer Facebook et Instagram du march, cela affecterait de manire importante et ngative notre activit, notre situation financire et nos rsultats d'exploitation , a dclar Meta dans le dpt de la SEC.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations de Bruno Le Maire et Robert Habeck ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les gens se porteraient-ils mieux sans Facebook et Instagram ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer les donnes des utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis

 ::fleche::  Les chercheurs de Facebook ont dcouvert qu'il avait des impacts ngatifs pour 360 millions d'utilisateurs, certains  manquaient de contrle sur le temps qu'ils passaient sur Facebook 

 ::fleche::  Une mre du Connecticut poursuit Meta (Facebook) et Snap au motif de leur contribution au suicide de sa fille de 11 ans, happe par une prsume dpendance extrme aux rseaux sociaux

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs excessifs des mdias sociaux, en particulier de Facebook, prennent des dcisions altres comme les toxicomanes, selon une tude

----------


## KnifeOnlyI

C'est marrant, car j'ai pas la mme impression. Il n'y a pas que Facebook et Instagram. Whatsapp est aussi pas mal utilis par les militaires (et non l'arme). N'empche, beaucoup de trucs qui s'organisent  l'intrieur se font via whatsapp. Je suis pas sr que a plairais  tout le monde que ce service disparaisse.

----------


## smobydick

Il y a des tas d'alternatives. Telegram et signal n'ont plus rien  prouver.

----------


## BleAcheD

On pourrait presque rver d'un rseau social Europen indpendant des US (autre que Russe). Bon c'est seulement un rve...

----------


## smobydick

> On pourrait presque rver d'un rseau social Europen indpendant des US (autre que Russe). Bon c'est seulement un rve...


 des solutions existent, elles sont juste mise de ct au profit des autres mastodontes.

----------


## BleAcheD

> des solutions existent, elles sont juste mise de ct au profit des autres mastodontes.


Si Meta disparait d'Europe a permettrai  ces solutions d'merger. C'est une bonne chose !
Mais Zuckerberg a l'air de jouer sur l'addiction des gens  son produit pour qu'ils fassent pression sur les dcideurs Europens. Ou bien c'est du bluff et il dira "non mais je plaisante hein" ::question::

----------


## fabverdet

Meta ralise presque 40% de son CA en Europe, sans compter les ventes publicitaires auprs de ses clients tats-uniens pour le march europen. Vous connaissez beaucoup de socits capables de faire une croix sur 40% de leur chiffre d'affaire, voire plus, par ce qu'elles ne sont pas contentes des lois en vigueur ?...
C'est un discours dj entendu qui ne prend plus.
Si Meta se retirait du continent europen, il y aurait un choc ponctuel mais sans grande consquence ( par pour les socits qui ont bas exclusivement leur business sur eux). D'autres acteurs existent dj ou mergeront.
Mme Google, bien plus indispensable que Meta ne serait pas capable de faire a.
En revanche, Meta ne s'en remettrait pas face  ses concurrents (et ils sont nombreux et mchants...) : partent de confiance des clients, perte de valorisation en bourse, perte du positionnement de premier rseau social mondial, perte d'annonceurs... Ouille !!!

Le problme de fond, c'est la loi tats-unienne, incompatible avec le RGPD. Faut pas lcher le bout de gras ! Ils nous les brisent, ces amricains ! Ils veulent travailler en Europe, ils doivent respecter les lois europennes, comme nous respectons les lois tats-uniennes aux tats-unis.

----------


## Leruas

A force de menacer, a va juste faire baisser encore plus le prix de leur action.
Ils vont perdre la confiance des investisseurs et des utilisateurs.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Bruno Le Maire et son homologue allemand, Robert Habeck, affirment que l'Europe se porterait mieux sans Facebook  la suite de la menace de Meta de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


C'est vrai on peut se passer de Meta.




> Que pensez-vous des dclarations de Bruno Le Maire et Robert Habeck ?


Pour une fois ils sont dans le rel . Cependant ils ne prennent pas le truc au srieux. Ils devraient.




> Selon vous, les gens se porteraient-ils mieux sans Facebook et Instagram ?


Oui




> Pourquoi ?


> Les gens passeraient beaucoup moins de temps sur une plateforme ... Obligeant  switcher ... donc moins d'action et de moins de temps de cerveaux "achetable".

> On verrait enfin disparaitre les sujets politico-theologico-religieux ... Comme dj lu sur d'autres topics . On ne mercantilise pas un discours politique ou religieux comme on mercantilise un service bancaire ou de petites annonces ^^ .

Les partis politiques, les tats et collectivits , les autorits religieuses seraient contraintes de crer des plates formes avec une audience moindre . Se serait franchement pas du luxe et ferait des "vacances" pour les sujets strictement ddis aux loisirs. 

Il y a ce qui sert  dbattre et ce qui sert  se dtendre . Politique et religieux ne servent pas  se dtendre ... juste  dbattre ou  faire croire  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Au del du fond, ce qui me gave un peu, c'est que ces deux mecs, non lus par la trs grande majorit des europens, se permettent de parler au nom de plein de gens qu'ils ne reprsentent pas. C'est affligeant, pour moi.

Une solution europenne? Soit elle sera prive et connatra les mmes drives, soit elle sera pilote par l'UE et adieu votre tranquillit. Vous serez pists par votre gouvernement et par l'UE aussi srement que vous l'tes actuellement par les services de renseignement amricains.

Sur le fond, nous devrions toutes et tous nous passer de facebook et de ces rseaux "sociaux".

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

* Meta ne menace pas de partir de lUE bien que cette perspective enchante plus dun , rtorque la socit mre de Facebook*
*Pour qui les rgles du transfert transatlantique de donnes sont floues*

Bruno Le Maire et son homologue allemand  Robert Habeck  sont davis que lEurope se porterait mieux sans Facebook. La sortie des deux hauts responsables politiques allemands et franais faisait suite  la menace voile de Meta de retirer Facebook et Instagram de lUE. La socit mre de Facebook remonte au crneau et prcise :  Meta ne menace pas de partir de lUE mme si cette perspective enchante plus dun.  Lentreprise jette nanmoins la question du suppos flou en matire de rglementation du transfert transatlantique sur la table.  


*Lintgralit de la mise au point de Meta*

La presse a rapport que nous "menacions" de quitter l'Europe en raison de l'incertitude entourant les mcanismes de transfert de donnes entre l'UE et les tats-Unis. Cela n'est pas vrai. Comme toutes les socits cotes en bourse, nous sommes lgalement tenus de divulguer les risques importants  nos investisseurs. La semaine dernire, comme nous l'avons fait au cours de nos quatre derniers trimestres financiers, nous avons rvl que l'incertitude persistante concernant les mcanismes de transfert de donnes entre l'UE et les tats-Unis constitue une menace pour notre capacit  servir les consommateurs europens et  exercer nos activits en Europe.

Nous n'avons absolument aucun dsir de nous retirer de l'Europe ; bien sr, nous ne le souhaitons pas. Mais la simple ralit est que Meta, comme beaucoup d'autres entreprises, organisations et services, dpend des transferts de donnes entre l'UE et les tats-Unis afin d'exploiter nos services mondiaux. Nous ne sommes pas les seuls. Au moins 70 autres entreprises dans un large ventail de secteurs, dont dix entreprises europennes, ont galement soulev les risques lis aux transferts de donnes dans leurs dclarations de rsultats. 

Les transferts internationaux de donnes sont  la base de l'conomie mondiale et soutiennent un grand nombre de services qui sont fondamentaux pour notre vie quotidienne. Depuis de nombreuses annes, le cadre juridique soutenant le transfert de donnes outre-Atlantique est confront  de graves perturbations. L'accord Safe Harbour a t invalid par la Cour de justice europenne en 2015. L't dernier, le Privacy Shield, qui tait utilis par plus de 5000 entreprises des deux cts de l'Atlantique, a galement t invalid par la Cour de justice europenne. Ces dcisions ont t prises sur la base d'un conflit entre les lois europennes et amricaines sur la protection des donnes. Nous voulons que les droits fondamentaux des utilisateurs de l'UE soient protgs et que l'internet continue de fonctionner comme prvu : sans friction, dans le respect des lois applicables - mais sans tre confin par les frontires nationales.

Les entreprises ont besoin de rgles claires et mondiales pour protger les flux de donnes transatlantiques  long terme et, comme d'autres entreprises dans un large ventail de secteurs, nous surveillons de prs l'impact potentiel sur les millions de personnes et d'entreprises qui utilisent nos services au fur et  mesure que ces dveloppements progressent. 

Comme d'autres entreprises, marques et organisations commerciales internationales et europennes, nous esprons voir des progrs continus dans les ngociations pour le remplacement du Privacy Shield afin de protger les transferts de donnes transatlantiques, d'assurer des protections solides de la vie prive et de garder les communauts, les conomies, les entreprises et les familles mondiales connectes.

Source : Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des actuelles rgles en matire de transfert transfrontalier de donnes ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer les donnes des utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis

 ::fleche::  Les chercheurs de Facebook ont dcouvert qu'il avait des impacts ngatifs pour 360 millions d'utilisateurs, certains  manquaient de contrle sur le temps qu'ils passaient sur Facebook 

 ::fleche::  Une mre du Connecticut poursuit Meta (Facebook) et Snap au motif de leur contribution au suicide de sa fille de 11 ans, happe par une prsume dpendance extrme aux rseaux sociaux

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs excessifs des mdias sociaux, en particulier de Facebook, prennent des dcisions altres comme les toxicomanes, selon une tude

----------


## Ryu2000

> La presse a rapport que nous "menacions" de quitter l'Europe en raison de l'incertitude entourant les mcanismes de transfert de donnes entre l'UE et les tats-Unis. *Cela n'est pas vrai.* Comme toutes les socits cotes en bourse, nous sommes lgalement tenus de divulguer les risques importants  nos investisseurs.


La presse diffuse des fausses informations comme d'habitude !




> On pourrait presque rver d'un rseau social Europen indpendant des US (autre que Russe). Bon c'est seulement un rve...


Ce genre de chose ne peut pas naitre d'une volont politique.
Si un rseau social tait financ par l'UE, personne ne voudrait l'utiliser.

Pour qu'un site dpasse Facebook, il faut qu'une quipe dveloppe une autre solution qui rponde mieux aux envies des utilisateurs.
Et aprs il y a plein de facteurs qui rentrent en compte. Google a essay de faire un rseau social a n'a pas fonctionn, a illustre le fait que ce n'est pas simple de crer quelque chose de populaire.
Facebook pourrait connaitre le mme sort que Myspace, si les utilisateurs migraient vers une autre solution.

----------


## BleAcheD

> Ce genre de chose ne peut pas naitre d'une volont politique.
> Si un rseau social tait financ par l'UE, personne ne voudrait l'utiliser.


C'est pas vraiment ce que j'ai dis.
Je pensais plutt a des entreprises Europenne qui aurait pu profiter du (faux) dpart de Meta.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pensais plutt a des entreprises Europenne


Le problme c'est qu'il faut proposer quelque chose qui plaise  l'utilisateur.
Ce n'est pas chose ais, Google a essay et il n'a pas russi.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La presse diffuse des fausses informations comme d'habitude !


C'est marrant, il y a des trucs qui dclenchent des ractions automatiques chez toi sans que tu ne te poses la question de "qui raconte des craques" (pour le cas prsent)  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est marrant


a fonctionne dans les 2 sens, parce que l dans le contexte on ne peut pas savoir si je dis le contraire de ce que je veut exprimer, ou pas.

Les entreprises bluffent et a ne fonctionne pas.
FB : Si on ne peut pas stocker les donnes aux USA on se casse !
UE : Barrez-vous !
FB : Nous n'avons jamais voulu partir.

----------


## jvallois

C'est comme ber qui menaait de quitter la Suisse si elle persistait  l'obliger  considrer ses chauffeurs comme employs.
Dsormais les chauffeurs ber suisses sont considrs lgalement comme employs... et ber est rest...

----------


## sylsau

Meta a tent son coup de pression il y a quelques jours. Devant la joie gnrale que cela a provoqu  l'ide de voir Meta partie de l'Europe, les dirigeants ont vite dcid de faire machine arrire dans leurs dclarations. Il ne faut pas se tromper, c'est Meta qui a besoin de l'Europe, et srement pas l'inverse !

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est Meta qui a besoin de l'Europe


Les investisseurs ne veulent pas que l'entreprise perde autant d'argent.
Facebook gagne de l'argent en "vendant" nos informations personnelles, plus il y a d'utilisateurs plus il gagne d'argent.

----------


## Invit

> Meta a tent son coup de pression il y a quelques jours. Devant la joie gnrale que cela a provoqu  l'ide de voir Meta partie de l'Europe, les dirigeants ont vite dcid de faire machine arrire dans leurs dclarations. Il ne faut pas se tromper, c'est Meta qui a besoin de l'Europe, et srement pas l'inverse !


Pas sr, si tu tires Facebook tous les vieux cons qui sont dessus pour poster des photos de chats ou d'autres conneries comme les gilets jaunes etc vont se retrouver sans exutoire et l c'est l'Europe qui va avoir besoin de Mta.

Parce qu'ils vont se retrouver sur Twitter  feed des trolls h24.

Facebook c'est un peu comme un assistant social en fait. Mieux vaut laisser les casos ensemble que les spreads partout.

----------


## NathanG2019

"que si nous agissons dans l'unit" ... Nous ne sommes pas dans l'unit,  par nos langues, et notre passivit, et surtout nous n'avons pas tous les mmes aspirations ! Vivre sans internet, sans facebook, et retourner  la toilette  copeaux du moyen ge, est irralisable, dj pour certains ramasser les crottes de leurs chiens... alors vider les wc... Question pourquoi mettons nous de l'eau dans nos wc, pour rendre l'vacuation fluide et loin du lieu o nous vivons... Bon loin du positivisme passiste que certains peuvent afficher. Je pose juste la question et qu'allons nous mettre  la place ? Car, LUI peut vivre sans Facebook, mais beaucoup de petits commerants non ! Il parle lui peut vivre sans instagramme, lui il a 80 ans au moins mentalement, pas les jeunes actuels. Ok les jeunes vivent sur tic tok ou autres, mais il parle en gnralisant son cas. Lui il a pas besoin de facebook, ben oui il est entour d'une cour de politiques, d'une rue tranquille o il peut sortir sans problmes...Mais pas tout le monde, o le rseau artificiel cre un lien. Mme durant les attentas, la police a pu continuer ses enqutes, durant le covid, les rsistants de la libert perdue, ont pu se coordonner pour combattre les gouvernements tyraniques, et la libert sera bientt retrouver grce  leurs actions clatantes ! Combien de vielles personnes ont des rponses de leur famille grce  ce lien ? En fait, on est face  une gnralisation prtentieuse, qui surfe sur une mode du retour au anne 60... Nos jeunes sont plus sur les rseaux games, dont il ne connait mme pas la porte, ni mme l'existence. Et l'exemple type du hros qui vit dans une communaut du sud, est aussi bizarre, ils sont les premiers  maintenir les liens avec les familles du bled avec les rseaux... Non, en fait on est dans un mode passiste, car en plus on met rien  la place. Pour le moment, on frappe sur Alphabet, mais on dit google pour mieux se faire comprendre, mais en fait justement c'est cela le ridicule franais ou europen, on a rien pour faire les serveurs quivalent pour maintenir l'info, on a rien pour faire l'IA multi secteurs d'actions, on a rien pour les outils qu'ils proposent. Mais on va mettre des applications comme une page de navigateur x... Mais l'europe n'est pas en plus unie, mme en Belgique o se trouve la capitale, il y a des jeux d'influences pour que google passe des publicits en nerlandais, en wallonie...  unis ? Le Pays bas crase l'e commerce belge. La France se bat avec des multiples plateformes commerciale et laisse justement la place  au poid lourd amricain Amazon... On est subordonn, culturellement, quand je vois que nos poids lourds politiques nationalistes sont conseills par des Bannons, ou vont visiter la culture de propagande russe... Et bien c'est cela l'Europe, un vaste march influenc et incapable de crer un site commun mme national, car on est imbu de nos prtentions, et incapable de partager un lment commun, mme pour faire de l'argent ! On cre des lites pour travailler dans les autres continents ou blocs politiques. Alors on lgalise, on rglemente, car c'est le seul moyen de combler le vide en apparence, mais surtout remplir les caisses ! Le Maire, il est en course lctorale, alors il comble ! C'est comme les autres politiques, il pose devant une illusion... Mais l'Europe a frapp Amazon, mais n'a pas bloqu son dvelloppement...

----------


## NathanG2019

> Les investisseurs ne veulent pas que l'entreprise perde autant d'argent.
> Facebook gagne de l'argent en "vendant" nos informations personnelles, plus il y a d'utilisateurs plus il gagne d'argent.


 On a un problme avec le faite que quelqu'un fasse de l'argent avec le prtexte de social, ou de faire "le bien". Au usa, ce n'est pas le cas, oh je dis pas que Microsoft et Facebook sont aims, je dis que nous en Europe, on voit pas bien le fait de faire du bien et de l'argent ! En fait, le bien doit tre gratuit. Je prend les trottinettes, elles sont  un prix bas, et disponible partout, donc pas du tout le critre de rare. Or l'humain utilise ce qui n'est pas rare, et n'en a aucune considration ! Si tu mets un truc disponible et commun, les gens le salissent et considre comme non appropri. Si en plus tu dis que cet objet fait de l'argent, alors en Europe, cela devient immonde ! Et les gens le dtestent... Pour moi, le travail de Facebook est normal, et mme ncessaire. Il a fait volu la socit, et avant cela n'tait pas mieux ! Cela n'est pas pire, mais neuf et   amliorer ! Et je dirais que la qualit de Facebook correspond au critre d'un monde conomique. Or nous mlangeons pas les genres, et donc nous n'admettons pas cette transgression de frontires ... social et fric. Mais cela a toujours t, le boucher du coin faisait quoi, "bonjour madame truc, et votre mari il est toujours malade ?" Vous croyez franchement que cela l'intressait pour le mari ? Nos informations ont toujours t utilises, par l'Eglise, par la commre du coin. Et elles ont jamais t vraiment protge. Quand je monte dans le bus, j'ai pas besoin de longtemps, pour savoir ce que la voisine ou le suivant vont faire. Ils le crient !  La serveuse qui vous montre son dcolet avant de vous servir, elle le fait  chaque client non ? Elle achte votre attention ? Nos banques font quoi, nos assurances tudient quoi ?  En Europe, on le faisait silencieusement. Au fait Analytica n'a jamais t us, mais bien europen ou plutt anglais ! Et actuellement elle est chinoise, arabe, et Amricaine. Et en plus personne n'a remis en question les personnes qui sont arrivs au pouvoir par ses moyens. Simplement, Facebook a fait son fric,  nous de prendre nos prcautions, et crer une alternative internationale europenne, comme pour amazon ! Les commerants de quartier ne sont pas runi et crer une page locale des commerces et produits vendus, ou la ville n'a pas runi les commerants et crer une page locale, recensant les objets en vente et les lieux o les retrouver... Or ce n'est pas le cas...  Le pays n'a pas regrouper les pages locales et rorganiser le tout, pour une vente internet... pour concurrencer Amazon. Non, comme on a rien fait, on a des agences de l'emploi qui ont suivi des cours googles, des cours facebook, pour crer des pages facile commerciales... Et c'est le rseau facebook qui a t l'initiateur... ou google selon la priode... Alors nos informations personnelles, mais elles taient dj en vente, il a augmenter le rendement ! Et quand l'Europe parle de les protger, c'est pour remplir les caisses, et esprer que le trsor existera pour nos monstres futurs, s'ils sortent jamais !

----------


## escartefigue

Il y a un truc qu'on appelle "le retour  la ligne" bien pratique pour rendre l'crit plus lisible et agrable.
il y a un autre truc qu'on appelle "le plan dialectique", qui permet de structurer le propos pour le rendre plus intelligible

Parce que l on vient de se prendre deux pavs dans la tronche, c'est indigeste  ::aie::

----------


## Cryptor

L'arrt de ces plateformes pourrait tre extrmement prjudiciables pour de nombreux indpendants et petits commerces. Beaucoup trop d'indpendants ne compte que l dessus pour leur communication numrique, car se payer un dev (mme CMS) c'est un cot qu'ils ont du mal  mesurer. On voit l comme a peut tre dangereux de rendre son business dpendant de ce genre de plateforme, je trouve a dingue qu'aucune campagne de sensibilisation  la "d-GAMAMisation" des entreprises ne soit engag par la DINUM (le ministre du numrique).
Concrtement je parle de coiffeurs, d'artisans, d'artistes, de restaurants...ces commerces qui font notre quotidien. 
C'est pas facile de sensibiliser les gens  ce sujet, on se heurt souvent  beaucoup d'incomprhension.

A titre personnel je suis pour dgager tout ces groupes qui vampirisent et monnayent l'attention et les donnes personnelles de personnes qui n'ont pas conscience de ce qu'on leur fait.

----------


## walfrat

> La presse diffuse des fausses informations comme d'habitude !
> 
> Pour qu'un site dpasse Facebook, il faut qu'une quipe dveloppe une autre solution qui rponde mieux aux envies des utilisateurs.
> Et aprs il y a plein de facteurs qui rentrent en compte. Google a essay de faire un rseau social a n'a pas fonctionn, a illustre le fait que ce n'est pas simple de crer quelque chose de populaire.
> Facebook pourrait connaitre le mme sort que Myspace, si les utilisateurs migraient vers une autre solution.


Le problme d'une plate forme comme Facebook c'est qu'elle tait l la premire. Et donc les utilisateurs vont avant tout l ou il y a les autres personnes en grande majorit.

Donc dvelopper un concurrent de Facebook qui apporte juste la mme chose (eventuellement en mieux) mais le milliard de gens en moins a ne marchera pas.

Les autre rseaux sociaux ont marchs car ils offrent autre choses que Facebook.

----------


## Cryptor

> Le problme d'une plate forme comme Facebook c'est qu'elle tait l la premire. Et donc les utilisateurs vont avant tout l ou il y a les autres personnes en grande majorit.
> 
> Donc dvelopper un concurrent de Facebook qui apporte juste la mme chose (eventuellement en mieux) mais le milliard de gens en moins a ne marchera pas.
> 
> Les autre rseaux sociaux ont marchs car ils offrent autre choses que Facebook.


Il me semble que le problme concerne d'avantage la lgislation du RGPD que la popularit de la plateforme.  Ce qui est curieux c'est que TikTok ne soit pas non plus sous les feux des projecteurs alors qu'on ne sait toujours pas o vont les donnes (d'utilisateurs dont l'ge n'est jamais vrifi d'ailleurs)

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Zuckerberg explique au personnel de Facebook qu'ils seront dsormais connus sous le nom de "metamates"*
*et annonce de nouvelles valeurs pour l'entreprise*

*Mark Zuckerberg et l'quipe dirigeante de Facebook continuent d'apporter des modifications  la culture de l'entreprise depuis le changement de nom en Meta au mois d'octobre dernier. Ainsi, Zuckerberg a expliqu au personnel de Meta mardi qu'ils s'appellent dsormais "metamates", avant d'ajouter que la socit modifiait son ensemble de valeurs pour reflter sa croissance et sa nouvelle orientation vers le mtavers. La mise  jour a chang : "aller vite" en "aller vite ensemble", "tre audacieux" en "construire des choses gniales". Elle a galement ajout "se concentrer sur l'impact  long terme"  la liste des valeurs.*

Les annonces ci-dessous ont t faites initialement lors d'une runion de tout le personnel de Meta mardi. Au cours de la runion, le PDG Mark Zuckerberg a expliqu ce que travailler pour Meta voulait dire, et c'tait aussi l'occasion pour lui d'introduire de nouvelles valeurs pour l'entreprise.  Nous avons crit nos valeurs d'entreprise actuelles en 2007. Elles ont t remarquablement durables, mais beaucoup de choses ont chang pendant cette priode. Nous sommes dsormais une entreprise distribue. Nous avons une communaut mondiale et un impact de grande envergure , a crit Zuckerberg dans un message qu'il a post sur Facebook aprs la runion.



 Et nous sommes maintenant une entreprise mtavers, qui construit l'avenir de la connexion sociale , a ajout le PDG. En effet, Zuckerberg a rebaptis en octobre dernier Facebook (l'entreprise) en Meta, crant ainsi une socit mre pour Facebook (le rseau social), WhatsApp et Instagram - trois des plus grandes applications de mdias sociaux au monde. Divers changements sont intervenus ces derniers mois comme ceux qui ont t annoncs mardi. Maintenant, dans le but de crer une nouvelle identit unifie, pour tous les employs de Meta, Zuckerberg a dclar mardi que les membres du personnel porteront  l'avenir le nom de "metamates".

Le principal dirigeant de Meta a expliqu aux employs de l'entreprise que la directive de Meta, qui consistait  "aller vite", est dsormais tendue  "aller vite ensemble", que l'expression "tre audacieux" devient "construire des choses gniales" et que l'nonc des valeurs comprend maintenant "se concentrer sur l'impact  long terme". La valeur d'entreprise de Facebook, "tre ouvert", est dsormais "vivre dans le futur", tandis qu'"tre direct et respecter ses collgues" a t modifi en "tre ouvert". Plus loin, Zuckerberg a ajout qu'une autre directive stipule que le personnel de Meta devrait viter de "se faire plaisir  mort". Mais ce n'est pas tout.

Le PDG va plus loin en expliquant au personnel que l'ordre de priorit lorsqu'on se considre soi-mme, par rapport aux collgues et  l'entreprise, devrait tre "Meta, metamates, moi". Zuckerberg a dclar :  j'ai toujours pens que pour que les valeurs soient utiles, elles doivent tre des ides avec lesquelles les bonnes entreprises peuvent raisonnablement ne pas tre d'accord ou mettre l'accent diffremment. En travaillant chez Meta, nous nous engageons  appliquer ces valeurs  notre travail quotidien. Je pense que ces valeurs capturent la manire dont nous devons agir en tant qu'entreprise pour donner vie  notre vision .

Il a expliqu que ce slogan se rapporte au "sens de la responsabilit que chaque employ de Meta doit observer pour la russite collective et envers les autres en tant que coquipier". En outre, Andrew Bosworth, qui devrait bientt tre promu de son rle actuel de vice-prsident de la ralit augmente (RA) et virtuelle (RV) chez Meta  celui de directeur technique, a affirm sur Twitter que le nom "metamates" tait en ralit une invention originale du clbre physicien, auteur et spcialiste des sciences cognitives Douglas Hofstadter, qu'un employ avait "contact  distance" pour trouver des ides. Le nom semble vouloir dire "constructeur de mtavers".

Bosworth a ajout que l'ide tait base sur l'adage de la marine "Navire, compagnons de bord, moi", qui ne semble pas du tout sexuel. Ensuite, sur sa page Facebook, Zuckerberg a invit le personnel  adopter les nouvelles valeurs afin de prendre un "nouveau dpart".  En fin de compte, les valeurs ne sont pas ce que vous crivez sur un site Web, mais ce pour quoi nous nous tenons mutuellement responsables chaque jour. Je vous encourage  rflchir  ces valeurs et  ce qu'elles signifient pour vous, alors que nous commenons  travailler sur le prochain chapitre de notre entreprise , a crit le PDG.

Alors pourquoi Zuckerberg et les siens apportent-ils des changements importants dans l'entreprise depuis ces 4 derniers mois ? En effet, le changement de marque de Facebook en Meta et le passage de produits tels que le rseau social ponyme  un nouveau "mtavers" tridimensionnel ont suscit des accusations selon lesquelles l'entreprise tente d'enterrer son histoire peu flatteuse avec des mots  la mode. De mme, l'entreprise de mdias sociaux chercherait  s'loigner d'une culture particulirement ouverte. Selon des sources connaissant le sujet, il s'agit d'une dmarche visant  viter les fuites et les dommages rpts.



Meta emploie un peu plus de 71 000 personnes, toutes connectes  un systme de discussion interne de type "Facebook" appel Workplace, qui accueille des dbats approfondis sur tous les sujets, de "Black Lives Matter" aux lections, ainsi que des recherches internes sur l'impact de la socit. Cela fait partie de la culture ouverte, autrefois prise par l'entreprise. Mais ces dernires annes, ces informations ont franchi le pare-feu de Meta. Par exemple, en 20221, Frances Haugen, une ancienne employe devenue dnonciatrice, a publi des milliers de documents internes qui avaient t posts sur Workplace.

Ces documents ont rvl des recherches sur les mfaits sociaux causs par les mdias sociaux comme Instagram et Facebook. Selon les sources, cela aurait incit la socit  fermer certains groupes au sein de Workplace -ces groupes taient ouverts  un grand nombre de personnes - et  demander aux quipes de communication de dire aux employs qui publient des commentaires critiques sur Facebook et ses activits qu'ils sont irrespectueux. Il faut noter que Facebook a t confront  des annes de controverse, principalement lie au partage des donnes et  l'impact sur la sant mentale de ses utilisateurs, ainsi qu' la politique des pays. 

Le changement de nom de Meta viserait donc en partie  s'loigner de la marque de mdias sociaux pour devenir une nouvelle entreprise "mtavers", qui vend galement du matriel comme l'Oculus Rift. Cela est galement intervenu peu de temps aprs une srie de rapports de dnonciateurs qui ont rvl l'ampleur des dommages causs  la socit par Facebook (l'ancienne entreprise) et ses filiales. Selon ces rapports, ces mdias sociaux affectent l'image corporelle des jeunes femmes et permettent la diffusion de fausses informations sur tous les sujets, des vaccins  la politique. De plus, l'entreprise doit encore faire face  des batailles juridiques.

Il y a notamment une action en justice de l'tat du Texas concernant l'utilisation de la reconnaissance faciale par Facebook. De plus, le procureur gnral du Texas, Ken Paxton, qui a intent une action en justice devant le tribunal de district de l'tat  Marshall, estime que la capture par la socit de la gomtrie faciale sur les photographies tlcharges par les utilisateurs entre 2010 et 2021 a entran "des dizaines de millions de violations" de la loi texane. Au dbut du mois, Facebook a reu l'ordre de retirer du contenu diffamatoire  l'encontre d'un homme politique aprs avoir perdu une bataille juridique.

Le tribunal a condamn le gant des mdias sociaux  payer 4 000 euros de dommages et intrts et il a galement t tenu d'afficher sur sa page d'accueil autrichienne une bannire annonant la dcision. Cette semaine, il a t annonc que Meta avait rgl un recours collectif vieux de dix ans concernant l'utilisation de cookies en 2010 et 2011 qui permettaient de suivre les personnes mme lorsqu'elles taient dconnectes. Dans le cadre du rglement propos, qui doit encore tre approuv par un juge, Meta a accept de supprimer toutes les donnes qu'elle a "indment collectes" au cours de cette priode.

La socit, qui a affich des bnfices de 39,37 milliards de dollars en 2021, versera galement 90 millions de dollars aux utilisateurs qui ont dpos une plainte, aprs dduction des frais d'avocat.  Parvenir  un accord dans cette affaire, qui remonte  plus de dix ans, est dans le meilleur intrt de notre communaut et de nos actionnaires, et nous sommes heureux de pouvoir dpasser ce problme , a dclar Drew Pusateri, porte-parole de Meta, dans un communiqu mardi.

Source : Mark Zuckerberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du nouveau slogan et des nouvelles valeurs de Meta ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Meta atteindra son objectif de faire du mtavers l'avenir des mdias sociaux ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les gens seront rellement prts  mettre un casque RV ou RA sur le visage sur de longues priodes ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La division VR de Meta/Facebook, l'ancien Oculus Research, fait l'objet d'une enqute antitrust de la FTC, ce qui pourrait avoir un impact sur le dveloppement du mtavers par l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  Meta a dpos plusieurs brevets destins  lui permettre de suivre les mouvements des yeux et les expressions du visage dans le mtavers, car cela profiterait probablement aux annonceurs

 ::fleche::  Meta fait face  un recours collectif de 2,76 milliards d'euros au Royaume-Uni pour donner une compensation aux 44 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook, dont les donnes ont t exploites

 ::fleche::  Facebook passe derrire Nvidia en matire de capitalisation boursire et est dsormais la huitime entreprise amricaine la plus valorise, sa valeur est tombe en dessous de 600 Mds$ mardi

----------


## GLDavid

Bonjour

Mouais, j'aurais pens Metabuddies mais Zuckerberg n'est pas si humain que a.
C'est marrant de constater que les habitudes sont les mmes depuis 1994:


@++

----------


## sanderbe

Hello , 

Je vais tenter une explication (et je peux me tromper) . 

Il parait que Mark Zuckerberg est porteur de TSA (info ou intox : https://autismeaspergerquebec.com/asperger-celebres/ ? ) . La vision qu'il aurait de Facebook a peut tre t biais en fait ... . Cela pourrait rejoindre ce post : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...euro-atypique/

Le crateur part d'une vision idyllique qui se transforme en fiasco ...

----------


## totozor

Je suis toujours impressionn par la dconnexion des dirigeants par rapport  leurs employs.
Je comprends qu'il est important d'avoir un plan de communication vers l'extrieur en temps de crise mais a fonctionne rarement en interne.

Je ne serais en temps normal pas trs heureux de dcouvrir que mon directeur et son quipe de comm' impose  ses employs un surnom, alors en temps de crise, non merci.
PS : Les seuls exemples que je connais pour a dans le monde professionnels sont les quipes de sport o des groupes qui veulent anonymiser leurs membres.
En plus le terme mate - qui implique une certaine proximit - ne me parait pas des plus adquats pour rassembler des gens qui ne se croiseront jamais au travail et dont les responsabilit sont si loignes.




> Le PDG va plus loin en expliquant au personnel que l'ordre de priorit lorsqu'on se considre soi-mme, par rapport aux collgues et  l'entreprise, devrait tre "Meta, metamates, moi".


La recette parfaite du burnout. Merci M. le directeur




> Et nous sommes maintenant une entreprise mtavers, qui construit l'avenir de la connexion sociale , [...]
> demander aux quipes de communication de dire aux employs qui publient des commentaires critiques sur Facebook et ses activits qu'ils sont irrespectueux.


L'avenir de la connexion sociale en dehors de l'entreprise et dans la limite des sujets et des avis qui leur conviennent.





> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Je penses que M. Zuckerberg est un peu perdu dans cette situation. Qu'il a mis les fondations d'une entreprise plutt saine, que ces "garde fou" ne l'arrange plus du tout et qu'il essaye de recadrer tout le monde. Mais le faire publiquement est compliqu.
Je penses qu'il a quelques problmes de comprhension des relations sociales et donc qu'il se base beaucoup sur des quipes d'"experts".
L'autre rponses que j'envisage est qu'ils se disent que cette crise va permettre de "purger" les employs qui ne veulent pas de ce changement et que les gnrations suivantes arriveront sans connaitre l'histoire de Facebook/Meta. Je n'y crois qu' moiti et je ne suis pas sur que Meta ne survive assez longtemps pour vivre ce rebond.



> Que pensez-vous du nouveau slogan et des nouvelles valeurs de Meta ?


Les nouveaux slogans sont creux. Je suis assez d'accord avec le dbut du point de vue de Zucky sur les valeurs mais pour moi elles commencent  avoir de la valeurs quand on agit pour les mettre en place. Ca n'a pas l'air d'tre sa volont.



> Pensez-vous que Meta atteindra son objectif de faire du mtavers l'avenir des mdias sociaux ?
>  Pensez-vous que les gens seront rellement prts  mettre un casque RV ou RA sur le visage sur de longues priodes ?


non et non, la rponse  la deuxime question est l'explication de la premire.

----------


## d_d_v

> La mise  jour a chang : "aller vite" en "aller vite ensemble", "tre audacieux" en "construire des choses gniales".


J'espre que cette mise  jour du cerveau des employs va bien se passer. Sinon, il faudra faire un reset ou utiliser les puces d'Elon Musk.

----------


## lino8288

je ne suis pas sr comprenne le sens du mot valeur en dehors de sa signification montaire
 moins qu'il n'aie le sens de l'humour

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Meta a prvenu qu'elle pourrait quitter l'Europe* 
*et les mcanismes de partage des donnes apparus aprs les rvlations d'espionnage de Snowden sont au cur du problme*

*Dbut fvrier, Meta, propritaire de Facebook, a dclar qu'elle pourrait tre amene  quitter l'Europe. Puis, elle a dclar qu'elle ne menaait absolument pas de quitter l'Europe. Des politiciens europens ont dit en plaisantant qu'ils souhaitaient qu'elle le fasse et que l'Europe se porterait mieux sans Facebook. Ce va-et-vient portait sur l'avenir des transferts internationaux de donnes, terme dsignant la manire dont les entreprises dplacent les informations personnelles des usagers et dont elles protgent ces derniers des espions. Grce  une srie d'actions en justice intentes par l'avocat et militant autrichien de la protection de la vie prive Max Schrems au cours de la dernire dcennie, les rgles qui rgissent la manire dont les grandes et petites entreprises technologiques traitent les informations personnelles de leurs utilisateurs europens sont en pleine volution. * 


*Il existe des accords internationaux stricts rgissant vos informations personnelles*

Lorsqu'une personne en Europe se connecte ou publie sur Facebook, ses donnes personnelles, telles que sa photo de profil et ses centres d'intrt, sont collectes et stockes dans les centres de donnes de Meta. Une partie au moins de ces informations est envoye aux tats-Unis, o se trouvent les siges sociaux des grandes entreprises technologiques.  C'est l que se trouve leur sige, ils disposent d'un espace de stockage, c'est plus efficace et moins coteux , selon Jrg Hladjk, expert en cyberscurit chez Jones Day. 

Le problme est que toute donne quittant l'UE ne peut tre transfre que dans un pays dont les normes de confidentialit sont juges quivalentes. Les donnes qui se trouvent sur le sol amricain peuvent tre rcupres par les espions amricains, ce que nous savons depuis que l'ancien contractant de la National Security Agency (NSA), Edward Snowden, a rvl les programmes amricains de surveillance en ligne en 2013.

*Les entreprises technologiques s'appuient dsormais sur une solution de contournement* 

Les entreprises technologiques sont donc dans l'incertitude. Alors que les ngociateurs des tats-Unis et de l'Union europenne s'affrontent pour remplacer le bouclier de protection des donnes, les entreprises technologiques s'appuient sur des "clauses contractuelles types". Ces clauses sont des garanties juridiques labores par l'UE, dans lesquelles les entreprises technologiques copient et collent dans un contrat un langage standard sur le partage des donnes.

Les clauses contractuelles types sont une solution de contournement qui permet aux entreprises technologiques de continuer  transfrer lgalement des donnes de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique, mais elles n'ont jamais t conues pour tre le principal mcanisme permettant  des milliards de dollars de donnes de circuler chaque anne. Ils ne sont pas non plus trs flexibles et peuvent tre difficiles  mettre en uvre, a comment M. Hladjk de Jones Day.

Si l'Irlande estime que l'utilisation des clauses contractuelles types par Meta n'est pas conforme aux rgles europennes en matire de protection de la vie prive, cela pourrait avoir un effet d'entranement plus large,  moins que les ngociateurs de la Commission europenne ne parviennent  un accord sur un mcanisme de transfert de donnes totalement nouveau.

Dans son rapport annuel pour l'anne se terminant le 31 dcembre, Meta a averti que ce flou constituait un risque important pour son activit, ce qui a t largement interprt comme une menace de quitter l'Europe. L'entreprise a explicitement dclar que si l'Irlande supprime compltement les clauses standard sur les donnes sans les remplacer, il lui sera trs difficile de proposer des services comme Facebook et Instagram en Europe.  Pendant de nombreuses annes, le cadre juridique soutenant le transfert de donnes outre-Atlantique a connu de graves perturbations , s'est plaint Markus Reinisch, l'un des responsables politiques de l'entreprise, dans un post de suivi.

*Il est peu probable que Meta se retire vraiment de l'Europe*

 Meta et d'autres gants de la technologie ne quitteront probablement pas l'Europe , selon Marco Bosher, avocat spcialis dans la confidentialit des donnes chez Noyb, le groupe de dfense des droits  la vie prive cofond par Markus Schrems.  L'ide que les transferts de donnes entre l'Europe et les tats-Unis s'arrteraient rellement est fantaisiste , a-t-il ajout. L'infrastructure physique qui facilite les transferts de donnes fonctionne toujours ; il s'agit en fait d'une bataille juridique entre les deux cts de l'Atlantique.  Elles sont ncessaires au fonctionnement de l'ensemble de l'conomie mondiale. Une grande partie de l'infrastructure dorsale de l'internet se trouve aux tats-Unis, la plupart des plus gros serveurs sont aux tats-Unis , a-t-il dclar. 

Mais on ne sait toujours pas  quoi pourraient ressembler les nouvelles protections des donnes des utilisateurs europens. Une solution simple consisterait  construire de nouveaux centres de donnes en Europe pour protger les informations des regards indiscrets. Mais le problme est que les lois amricaines sur la surveillance s'appliquent  l'chelle mondiale. Schrems et son quipe souhaitent des protections plus solides dans l'ensemble.  La NSA ne se soucie pas de savoir si les donnes sont stockes sur un serveur aux tats-Unis ou sur un serveur en Europe , a dclar  Bosher.

Il y a galement  un point d'interrogation quant  la faisabilit , a dclar Hladjk, car de nombreuses entreprises technologiques souhaitent toujours travailler dans des centres de donnes amricains, comme le traitement des donnes  moindre cot pour leurs activits. De plus, il serait fastidieux, voire impossible, pour les petites et moyennes entreprises de construire un centre de donnes europen. Prenez les plans de Meta pour un nouveau centre de donnes aux Pays-Bas : la socit envisage un terrain de 166 hectares (soit l'quivalent de plus de 400 terrains de football, bout  bout) de serveurs et d'quipements techniques coteux.

*Les entreprises technologiques pourraient galement proposer leurs propres solutions en matire de confidentialit des donnes des utilisateurs*

Elles pourraient utiliser le chiffrement comme moyen de renforcer les droits des Europens en matire de protection de la vie prive, mais elles devraient veiller  ce que les agences amricaines ne puissent pas demander aux entreprises technologiques la possibilit d'accder  ces donnes et de les dchiffrer.

Une autre option serait une sorte de pare-feu pour les utilisateurs europens.  Ils devraient crer, disons, des espaces scuriss europens pour les donnes, o elles seraient  l'abri de la surveillance amricaine. Elles devraient donc rester gographiquement dans l'UE, mais tre galement protges de l'accs des services de surveillance amricains , a dclar Bosher.

Mais la manire dont cela fonctionnerait n'est pas claire, et les entreprises technologiques continuent de patauger dans l'incertitude juridique.
L'UE aura  cur de trouver une nouvelle solution plus solide. Il serait politiquement embarrassant qu'un autre mcanisme de transfert de donnes soit invalid par un tribunal. Margrethe Vestager, vice-prsidente excutive charge de la stratgie numrique, a dclar en fvrier qu'il est  hautement prioritaire  de convenir d'un remplacement du Privacy Shield, mais que ce n'est  pas facile . Ces ngociations sont  lies  la manire dont les agences de scurit nationale mnent leurs activits aux tats-Unis Je suis convaincue que, finalement, ils parviendront  un accord", a-t-elle ajout , a dclar le Dr Gabriela Zanfir-Fortuna, vice-prsidente charge de la vie prive mondiale au Future of Privacy Forum.

Sources : Meta, SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des actuelles rgles en matire de transfert transfrontalier de donnes ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des diffrentes solutions proposes plus haut ? Sont-elles,  votre avis, dans lordre du ralisable ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les gens se porteraient-ils mieux sans Facebook et Instagram ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::   Meta ne menace pas de partir de l'UE bien que cette perspective enchante plus d'un , rtorque la socit mre de Facebook, pour qui les rgles du transfert transatlantique de donnes sont floues

 ::fleche::  Bruno Le Maire et son homologue allemand, Robert Habeck, affirment que l'Europe se porterait mieux sans Facebook,  la suite de la menace de Meta de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen

 ::fleche::  Meta menace de retirer Facebook et Instagram du march europen, si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer les donnes des utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme est que toute donne quittant l'UE ne peut tre transfre que dans un pays dont les normes de confidentialit sont juges quivalentes. Les donnes qui se trouvent sur le sol amricain peuvent tre rcupres par les espions amricains, ce que nous savons depuis que l'ancien contractant de la National Security Agency (NSA), Edward Snowden, a rvl les programmes amricains de surveillance en ligne en 2013.


 mon avis la NSA a accs donnes contenues dans des serveurs en Europe
Les entreprises comme Google, Apple, Meta, etc, collaborent avec les services de surveillance US.
Il est mme possible qu'il y ait des portes drobes dans des systmes d'exploitation, dans du matriel rseau (routeur), dans des composants (processeur), etc.

Espionnage : introduction des backdoor par la NSA dans les produits de Cisco
Espionnage : le gouvernement amricain a-t-il tent dintgrer un backdoor dans Linux ?
Un logiciel espion extrmement sophistiqu a infect des disques durs depuis prs de 2 dcennies, la NSA serait  l'origine de la campagne d'espionnage
La Chine exclut Apple, Cisco et Intel de la liste des achats du gouvernement
La CIA s'est servie de VLC et de plusieurs autres logiciels ports par la communaut du libre pour mener ses oprations d'espionnage

C'est bien d'essayer de se dfendre face  la surveillance US, malheureusement il est quasiment impossible de s'en protger.

----------


## Eric80

Le vrai problme de fond est le concept mme de donnes personnelles et sa commercialisation:
Dans l esprit US, c est juste des donnes monnayables.
Dans l esprit UE, c est une partie de sa personne, et donc ne peuvent pas tre collectes (et commercialises) si facilement. Et donc plus lie aux droits de l homme.

Benjamin Bayard (et Marc Rees) expliquent cela trs bien sur thinkerview: 
https://www.thinkerview.com/benjamin...-copie-privee/

La CJUE avec l acte Schrems a bien expliqu que le droit europen n est PAS compatible avec le droit US.
Sauf que les pays UE n ont tjs pas encore appliqu cette dcision.
C est pour cela que le business model de Facebook and co est en fait incompatible avec les rglements europennes.

Comme dit Bayard: 


> on est pass d un paradigme "data must flow" vers un mode "ok, on a manifestement un interdit juridique fort, et on va faire avec.


l UE commence tout juste  rflchir  un concept gostratgique et goconomique.

La vraie question est de savoir si les tats membres de l UE vont enfin travailler ensemble plutt que de se mettre des btons dans les pattes.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Va-t-en Facebook. Et ne change pas seulement ton nom cette fois-ci.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Meta a prvenu qu'elle pourrait quitter l'Europe et les mcanismes de partage des donnes apparus aprs les rvlations d'espionnage de Snowden sont au cur du problme
> 
> Que pensez-vous des actuelles rgles en matire de transfert transfrontalier de donnes ?


Vaste fumisterie. Comme expliqu dans d'autres topics, les agences gouvernementales (de n'importe quel pays) peuvent dj dans les faits acheter de la data sur le march du brokking ... 




> Que pensez-vous des diffrentes solutions proposes plus haut ?


Je pense que cela reste de la technocratie




> Sont-elles,  votre avis, dans lordre du ralisable ?


Non, pas dans l'UE ou lmiettement des lgislations et la mollesses des autorits favorise les mauvaises pratiques des GAFAM 




> Selon vous, les gens se porteraient-ils mieux sans Facebook et Instagram ?


Oui , mme sans suppression totale. Dj faire dgager tout ce qui est politique et religieux de facebook ... 




> Pourquoi ?


Je n'ai pas envie d'aller sur FB et me voir proposer un "service de messe" ou un "discours colo" comme on me fait de la pub pour une moto ou des outils de jardin ^^ 

---




> l UE commence tout juste  rflchir  un concept gostratgique et goconomique.
> 
> La vraie question est de savoir si les tats membres de l UE vont enfin travailler ensemble plutt que de se mettre des btons dans les pattes.


C'est politiquement infaisable ... Entre la mentalit latine qui est plutt dpensire VS la germanique frugaliste .

Un pays comme l'Italie n'est pas tourn vers la data ... un pays comme la France ou l'Allemagne si .

----------


## jackintosh

FB est inutile, toxique et cupide, en plus de devenir dangereux pour la libert d'expression.
Qu'ils s'en aillent, les europens redcouvriront les joies de la lecture, de la musique et du partage d'une bire entre amis.

----------


## PaulHymer

Pas de FB, Twitter, Instagram et Co chez moi. Pas de Windows Pas de carte bancaire. Pas de tlphone  portable.
Je gere pourtant une societe internationale.
On peut vivre sans les gafam. VIVRE TOUT SIMPLEMENT

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Pas de FB, Twitter, Instagram et Co chez moi. Pas de Windows Pas de carte bancaire. Pas de tlphone  portable.
> Je gere pourtant une societe internationale.[...]



C'est cel, ouiiiiiiii  ::ptdr:: 








> Linux*est*le*plus*grand*systme*dexploitation*de*tous*les*temps,*jusqu'*ce*que*vous*ayez*rellement*besoin*dutiliser*une*application*professionnelle*pour*accomplir*une*tche*relle.


Pas Windows, Pas de Linux pour grer ta boite internationale... tu la gres avec quoi, des Mac (GAFAM)? du papier et un crayon?


Petit comique!

----------


## Bubu017

> FB est inutile, toxique et cupide, en plus de devenir dangereux pour la libert d'expression.
> Qu'ils s'en aillent, les europens redcouvriront les joies de la lecture, de la musique et du partage d'une bire entre amis.


parce-que Facebook empche cela ? A un moment, il faut arrter de faire de la dmagogie et de raconter des conneries.

----------


## seedbarrett

> tu la gres avec quoi, des Mac (GAFAM)? du papier et un crayon?


Pour du dropshipping t'as juste besoin de wordpress, et c'est internationnal vu que tu achtes peu cher en ligne pour revendre trs cher en ligne, ajoutant 0 valeur ajoute

----------


## Arya Nawel

> Pas de FB, Twitter, Instagram et Co chez moi. Pas de Windows Pas de carte bancaire. Pas de tlphone  portable.
> Je gere pourtant une societe internationale.
> On peut vivre sans les gafam. VIVRE TOUT SIMPLEMENT


Wou c'est a oui, petit comique.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Il ne fait que bluffer. Il a essay de menacer l'UE ces dernires annes. Il revient juste en changeant de nom. D'abord Facebook, maintenant META. Il n'a pas appris de leon, mme aprs la rcente chute de sa valeur nette d'un tiers et la perte de plus de 40 milliards USD en une semaine.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le procureur gnral de Washington DC poursuit Mark Zuckerberg suite  la violation de donnes de Cambridge Analytica * 
* Ce procs est non seulement justifi, mais ncessaire  * 

*Le procureur gnral Karl A. Racine a poursuivi le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, pour avoir particip directement  la prise de dcision qui a permis la violation de donnes de Cambridge Analytica  le plus grand scandale de confidentialit des consommateurs de l'histoire du pays  tandis que Facebook a tromp les utilisateurs avec des allgations de confidentialit et de protection des donnes. Dans la plainte, le Bureau du procureur gnral voque des preuves compiles dans le cadre d'une enqute approfondie pour allguer que Zuckerberg a contribu  la surveillance laxiste des donnes des utilisateurs par Facebook et  la mise en uvre d'accords de confidentialit trompeurs. En consquence, cela a permis  des tiers, tels que la socit de conseil politique Cambridge Analytica, d'obtenir des donnes personnelles de 87 millions d'Amricains, dont plus de la moiti des rsidents du district, et d'utiliser ces donnes pour manipuler les lections de 2016.*

Cambridge Analytica est de retour pour hanter Mark Zuckerberg : le procureur gnral de Washington DC a intent une action en justice dans laquelle il accuse directement le PDG de Meta d'tre personnellement impliqu dans les abus qui ont conduit au scandale de l'extraction de donnes.

Karl Racine, le procureur gnral de Washington DC, a dpos une plainte civile lundi matin, heure de Washington, affirmant que les enqutes de son bureau ont trouv de nombreuses preuves que Mark Zuckerberg pourrait tre tenu responsable de ce scandale de 2018. 

*Cambridge Analytica et la manipulation de masse*

Pour mmoire, en mars 2018, le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining). La source, un lanceur dalerte canadien rpondant au nom de Christopher Wylie, a t employ au sein de cette entreprise qui tait alors suspecte davoir exploit les donnes de millions dutilisateurs de Facebook (dont 87 millions rien qu'aux USA)  leur insu.

Ces donnes auraient permis deffectuer un profilage des lecteurs potentiels dans le cadre de la campagne victorieuse de Donald Trump outre-Atlantique, mais aussi du  Oui  au Brexit.

Cambridge Analytica a pay pour obtenir des donnes Facebook collectes par un chercheur, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan, via une application quil a baptise  thisisyourdigitallife . Selon Facebook, le chercheur prtendait les recueillir  des fins acadmiques. Contre 4 $, les internautes taient invits  se connecter avec leurs identifiants Facebook et  rpondre  une srie de questions. Ils taient plus de 270 000  se livrer  cet exercice qui a eu un impact sur plus de 87 millions dutilisateurs Facebook aux USA. Autant de donnes que Cambridge Analytica a utilises pour faire du profilage et tenter dinfluencer le courant politique aux tats-Unis.

Facebook offrait un certain nombre d'outils technologiques pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, et l'un des plus populaires est Facebook Login, qui permet aux gens de simplement se connecter  un site Web ou une application en utilisant leur compte Facebook au lieu denregistrer de nouvelles informations. Vous verrez probablement le mme systme avec dautres services populaires comme celui de Google.

Les gens sen servent probablement parce que c'est facile (en deux clics, ils peuvent crer leur compte) et limine le besoin de se souvenir d'une nouvelle combinaison pseudo/MdP.

Seulement voil : lorsque les utilisateurs se servaient de Facebook Login, ils accordaient au dveloppeur de l'application une srie d'informations provenant de leur profil Facebook, telles que leur nom, leur emplacement, leur adresse e-mail ou leur liste d'amis. C'est ce qui est arriv en 2015, quand un professeur de l'Universit de Cambridge nomm Dr Aleksandr Kogan a cr une application appele  thisisyourdigitallife  qui utilisait cette fonctionnalit de connexion de Facebook. Quelque 270 000 personnes ont utilis Facebook Login pour crer des comptes et ont ainsi choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan.

En 2015, cependant, Facebook a galement permis aux dveloppeurs de recueillir des informations sur les rseaux d'amis de personnes qui ont utilis Facebook Login. Cela signifie que mme si un seul utilisateur avait accept de remettre ses donnes, les dveloppeurs pouvaient galement accder  certaines donnes sur leurs amis. Prcisons que depuis, Facebook a mis  jour ses conditions de service pour que cela ne soit plus possible, du moins pas au mme niveau de dtail.

Grce  ces 270 000 personnes qui ont opt, Kogan a pu accder aux donnes de quelque 87 millions d'utilisateurs amricains de Facebook, selon le Times. Cette collecte de donnes aurait pu inclure des informations sur l'emplacement et les centres d'intrt des utilisateurs, ainsi que des informations plus dtailles, telles que des photos, des mises  jour d'tat et des enregistrements.

Le Times a constat que les donnes de Cambridge Analytica  contenaient suffisamment d'informations, y compris les lieux de rsidence, que l'entreprise pourrait faire correspondre les utilisateurs  d'autres enregistrements et construire des profils psychographiques. 

Dans une srie de runions filmes en camra cache, qui ont t diffuses sur Channel 4 News, Alexander Nix, le patron de Cambridge Analytica a confirm le rle jou par la socit dans llection de Donald Trump aux tats-Unis.

Ces runions ont t filmes dans des htels londoniens pendant quatre mois, entre novembre 2017 et janvier 2018, par un journaliste infiltr de Channel 4 News qui s'est fait passer pour un client ais cherchant  faire lire des candidats au Sri Lanka. En dehors dAlexander Nix, elles ont impliqu Mark Turnbull, Managing Director Political Global pour le compte de Cambridge Analytica, et le Dr Alex Tayler, data scientist en chef de l'entreprise.

Dans une troisime partie, les cadres suprieurs de Cambridge Analytica ont parl de :
l'ampleur de leur travail pivot dans la victoire lectorale de Trump ;comment ils vitent les enqutes du Congrs sur leurs clients trangers ;la configuration d'organisations proxy pour diffuser des messages introuvables sur les mdias sociaux ;lutilisation d'un systme de messagerie secret o les messages s'autodtruisent et ne laissent aucune trace ;la participation de Cambridge Analytica  la campagne d'attaques  Defeat Crooked Hilary .



Alexander a expliqu  son client potentiel  quon a fait toutes les recherches, les donnes, les analyses, le ciblage On a men la campagne numrique, la campagne de tlvision, et nos donnes ont aliment toute la stratgie. 

Il a assur galement avoir rencontr Donald Trump, alors quil tait encore en campagne,  plusieurs reprises. Il a aussi admis que sa socit a men, au profit du camp rpublicain, une campagne de dnigrement publicitaire contre Hillary Clinton.

De son ct, Turnbull a racont comment l'entreprise pourrait crer des organisations par procuration pour diffuser discrtement des informations ngatives sur les candidats de l'opposition sur Internet et les mdias sociaux.

La socit affirme que son travail avec les donnes et la recherche ont permis  Trump de gagner avec une marge troite de  40 000 voix  dans trois tats assurant la victoire dans le systme des collges lectoraux, malgr la perte du vote populaire de plus de 3 millions de voix.

Et dexpliquer que  Parfois, vous pouvez utiliser des organisations de proxy qui sont dj l. Vous les nourrissez. Ce sont des organisations de la socit civile. Des organisations caritatives ou des groupes d'activistes, et nous les utilisons  nous leur fournissons le matriel et ils font le travail. 

 Nous mettons des informations directement dans le flux sanguin de l'Internet et ensuite nous les regardons grandir, leur donnons un coup de pouce de temps en temps, et les regardons prendre forme. Ce genre de choses s'infiltre dans la communaut en ligne et se dveloppe, mais sans branding  donc c'est indescriptible, non traable. 

Cambridge Analytica a donc utilis une stratgie  double voie pour faire campagne. Cest dailleurs ce quexplique le Dr Tayler, data scientist en chef de Cambridge Analytica, lorsquil a dclar :  Il faut parfois faire une sparation de la campagne politique elle-mme. Donc, en Amrique, vous savez qu'il y a des groupes de dpenses indpendants qui se cachent derrire la campagne .


*Le procureur gnral de Washington DC*

En 2018, Racine a poursuivi Facebook, affirmant que le rseau social tait bien au courant des entourloupes de la socit d'analyse, mais n'a rien fait de significatif jusqu' ce que la collecte de donnes soit couverte par les mdias grand public. Facebook a bloqu  plusieurs reprises les tentatives de production de documents, a affirm Racine, et les documents qu'il a finalement remis ont trac une piste qui, selon lui, menait directement  Zuckerberg.

Avance rapide jusqu' cette semaine, et en annonant qu'il poursuit Zuckerberg, Racine a dclar lundi :  Ce procs est non seulement justifi, mais ncessaire, et envoie un message selon lequel les chefs d'entreprise, y compris les PDG, seront tenus responsables de leurs actes .

Cependant, prouver cet argument peut tre plus facile  dire qu' faire : cette dernire plainte dpend de la capacit du procureur gnral  relier les actions personnelles de Zuckerberg aux actions de Cambridge Analytica.

Dans son procs de 2018, qui est toujours en cours, Racine a accus Facebook d' peu prs les mmes choses dont il accuse Zuckerberg maintenant,  savoir d'avoir enfreint la loi sur les procdures de protection des consommateurs (CPPA) de Washington DC. Vers la fin de l'anne dernire, le procureur gnral a tent d'ajouter Zuckerberg en tant que dfendeur  cette affaire, et cela a t rejet par un juge qui, en mars, a dclar que le moment choisi  ressemblait presque  de la mauvaise foi .

Racine, cependant, reste convaincu qu'il peut lier Zuck  l'extraction de donnes et a intent une action spcifiquement contre le PDG et cofondateur de Facebook.  Les preuves montrent que monsieur Zuckerberg a t personnellement impliqu dans l'chec de Facebook  protger la vie prive et les donnes de ses utilisateurs, ce qui a directement conduit  l'incident de Cambridge Analytica , a dclar le procureur gnral.

La CPPA stipule que les individus peuvent tre tenus responsables des actions d'une entreprise s'ils sont au courant, contrlent ou n'ont pas russi  arrter une activit illgale. Le dernier procs en matire de CCPA contre Facebook remonte  2007, l'anne o Facebook a ouvert sa plateforme aux annonceurs. Dans la plainte, il tait indiqu que Facebook savait comment son site Web pouvait tre utilis  mauvais escient et a pourtant ignor les avertissements.

La plainte demande un procs devant jury contre Zuckerberg, avec un verdict de culpabilit lui interdisant de violer  nouveau le CPPA, ainsi que de payer une restitution de 5 000 $ pour la premire violation et de 10 000 $ pour chaque accusation supplmentaire ( prouver au procs).

Facebook a perdu deux affaires judiciaires prcdentes concernant son rle dans l'explosion de Cambridge Analytica, le Royaume-Uni lui ayant inflig une amende de 630 000 $ et la Federal Trade Commission des tats-Unis lui ayant impos une amende de 5 milliards de dollars pour la mme chose.

Source : Bureau du procureur gnral

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette poursuite en justice ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Le procureur gnral de Washington DC poursuit Mark Zuckerberg suite  la violation de donnes de Cambridge Analytica  Ce procs est non seulement justifi, mais ncessaire  .
> 
> Que pensez-vous de cette poursuite en justice ?


Avec toutes les magouilles qu'a pu faire Facebook , il est plus que temps que la socit paye les pots qu'elle a cass ^^ .

Zuckerberg doit assumer les mauvaises dcisions prises ... C'est trs facile de rejeter la faute sur "l'utilisateur" .  ::?:

----------


## selmanjo

Non, l, ce n'est plus un rseau social, mais un chaos social.  ::weird::

----------


## Bruno

*Meta dclare que l'Union europenne s'est comporte comme un  chalutier  dans sa chasse aux donnes antitrust,*
*le propritaire de Facebook poursuit l'UE pour des demandes non pertinentes* 

*Meta, la socit mre de Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp, a accus l'autorit antitrust de l'Union europenne de se comporter comme "un super chalutier" en mettant au net de grandes quantits de documents "totalement hors de propos" dans le but de monter un dossier contre le gant technologique amricain.*

La Commission a  aspir tous les fonds marins dans l'intention de voir plus tard quelles espces de poissons rares elle trouve dans ses vastes filets , a dclar Daniel Jowell, avocat de Meta,  un panel de cinq juges du Tribunal de l'Union europenne  Luxembourg, dans un affrontement qui renverse la vapeur pour les rgulateurs qui expriment souvent des inquitudes sur les pratiques de collecte de donnes du rseau social Facebook de Meta.


Fin mars, l'Union europenne a dvoil la plus grande initiative lgislative jamais entreprise pour quilibrer la concurrence dans le monde de la technologie.  La loi sur les marchs numriques (DMA) mettra sur une liste noire certaines pratiques utilises par les grandes plateformes agissant comme des "gardiens" et permettra  la Commission de mener des enqutes sur le march et de sanctionner les comportements non conformes , avait dclar l'UE.

La nouvelle loi sur les marchs numriques (Digital Markets Act ou DMA) vise  limiter le pouvoir des plus grandes entreprises technologiques et  permettre aux petites entits de concurrencer les entreprises, essentiellement amricaines. Jusqu' prsent, l'Union europenne s'est attaque aux problmes d'antitrust au cas par cas, mais la loi sur les marchs numriques vise  introduire des rformes radicales qui permettront de rsoudre les problmes systmiques sur l'ensemble du march.

L'annonce porte sur l'interoprabilit des applications de messagerie telles que WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger et iMessage. Au cours d'un trilogue de prs de huit heures (discussions tripartites entre le Parlement, le Conseil et la Commission), les lgislateurs europens ont convenu que les plus grands services de messagerie (tels que Whatsapp, Facebook Messenger ou iMessage) devront s'ouvrir et interagir avec les petites plateformes de messagerie, si elles en font la demande.

Meta a accus la Commission de refuser de dialoguer avec l'entreprise et d'ignorer les solutions qu'elle proposait pour rendre les demandes de donnes plus  proportionnes  et limites  ce qui est ncessaire. Au lieu de cela, la commission a  navigu inconsciemment vers l'avant , en utilisant  une application mcanique de ses termes de recherche, bien qu'elle ait t informe du grand nombre de documents non pertinents que cela ne manquerait pas de susciter"  a dclar Jowell  la Cour.

Les dcisions de l'UE visant  obtenir des informations sont l'aboutissement d'un long processus au cours duquel les responsables de la lutte contre les cartels ont tent d'obtenir des informations de Meta afin d'enquter sur  sept pratiques anticoncurrentielles , a dclar  la Cour Giuseppe Conte, avocat de la Commission. Le nombre de documents que la Commission a reu de Meta au dpart  tait trs limit , ce qui explique pourquoi l'UE a chang d'approche, a-t-il ajout.

En 2021, la Commission a ouvert une enqute approfondie sur Meta afin de dterminer si l'entreprise a fait un usage abusif de la masse de donnes recueillies auprs des annonceurs pour les concurrencer dans le domaine des petites annonces. Elle a indiqu qu'elle vrifierait galement si la socit lie injustement son service de petites annonces Marketplace au rseau social.

Dbut fvrier, Meta, propritaire de Facebook, a dclar qu'elle pourrait tre amene  quitter l'Europe si le groupe n'est plus autoris  changer des donnes d'utilisateurs europens avec les tats-Unis. Ce message, qui peut tre considr comme une pure menace, a t inclus dans un document qu'elle a dpos auprs de la Commission amricaine des valeurs mobilires (SEC), l'organisme fdral amricain de rglementation et de contrle des marchs financiers.

Ce n'est pas la premire fois que le groupe met cette menace sur la table. En 2020, les autorits irlandaises de protection de la vie prive ont fait savoir  Facebook qu'il ne pouvait plus utiliser les clauses contractuelles standard, notamment le Privacy Shield, pour se conformer aux rgles de protection de la vie prive lors de l'envoi de donnes aux tats-Unis.

Pour mmoire, laccord  Privacy Shield  est venu remplacer laccord  Safe Harbor . Ce dernier, qui organisait une partie du transfert des donnes entre lUnion europenne et les tats-Unis, a t annul par la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne le 6 octobre 2015. Aprs cette dcision, la Commission europenne a donc ngoci rapidement un nouvel accord avec les tats-Unis, afin d'assurer la continuit du flux massif de donnes entre les deux continents. Cest ainsi qua t propos le Privacy Shield, qui est entr en vigueur  partir du 1er aot 2016.

Privacy Shield n'est plus reconnu comme offrant une protection adquate depuis le 16 juillet 2020, et ne peut donc plus servir de fondement  un transfert de donnes personnelles de l'Espace conomique europen vers les tats-Unis d'Amrique. Selon la Cour europenne de justice, les donnes personnelles sont moins bien protges aux tats-Unis qu'en Europe. Facebook a immdiatement averti que l'arrt des transferts de donnes transatlantiques pourrait avoir un impact dvastateur sur l'entreprise. La socit s'appuie sur le traitement des donnes des utilisateurs pour fournir des publicits en ligne cibles.

Dans un communiqu envoy  quelques mdias, Meta rfute toute intention de quitter le march europen. 

 Nous navons absolument aucun dsir et aucun projet de nous retirer de lEurope, mais la simple ralit est que Meta, comme beaucoup dautres entreprises, organisations et services, sappuie sur des transferts de donnes entre lUE et les tats-Unis afin dassurer des services mondiaux. Comme dautres entreprises, nous avons suivi les rgles europennes et nous nous appuyons sur des clauses contractuelles standards, ainsi que sur des mesures de protection des donnes appropries, pour exploiter un service mondial. Fondamentalement, les entreprises ont besoin de rgles mondiales claires pour protger les flux de donnes transatlantiques  long terme, et comme plus de 70 autres entreprises dans un large ventail dindustries, nous surveillons de prs limpact potentiel sur nos oprations europennes  mesure que ces dveloppements progressent. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   votre avis, Meta serait-elle la victime dans l'affaire antitrust l'opposant  l'UE ?

 ::fleche::   La Commission a aspir tous les fonds marins dans l'intention de voir plus tard quelles espces de poissons rares elle trouve dans ses vastes filets , que pensez-vous de cette dclaration de Daniel Jowell, avocat de Meta ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : le Tribunal de l'UE confirme en appel l'amende de 2,4 Mds d'euros inflige  Google par la Commission europenne, pour abus de position dominante sur la recherche en ligne

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : Bruxelles estime que Google abuse de sa position dominante avec Android, dans la conclusion prliminaire de son enqute

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : la Commission europenne ouvre une procdure d'examen contre Google, relative  ses pratiques de collecte de donnes et de publicit

 ::fleche::  Le tribunal rejette l'amende antitrust de 1,2 milliard de dollars inflige par l'UE  Intel, une dcision qui pourrait encourager Google  lutter contre trois lourdes amendes antitrust de l'UE

----------


## kain_tn

> votre avis, Meta serait-elle la victime dans l'affaire antitrust l'opposant  l'UE ?


Bien sr que non. Elle est bien bonne, celle-l! Ils possdent l'intgralit des rseaux sociaux mainstream (Facebook, Whatsapp, Instagram, ...) en dehors de Twitter, et beaucoup d'applications mobile/site webs utilisent leurs servicent et leur envoient de l'information sur les utilisateurs (comme pour Google, d'ailleurs). Et par dessus le march, ils viennent nous inonder de publicit plus ou moins dguise pour leur mtavers  travers diffrents canaux de communication et  diffrentes entreprises... La victime? Vraiment?





> La Commission a aspir tous les fonds marins dans l'intention de voir plus tard quelles espces de poissons rares elle trouve dans ses vastes filets , que pensez-vous de cette dclaration de Daniel Jowell, avocat de Meta ?


Ah ben c'est sr que si l'avocat dit "notre business se fait sur le pillage des donnes personnelles, pour vendre de la publicit cible", a fait moins dfendable. Alors le gars a recours  des mtaphores pour "noyer le poisson"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jules34

> Ah ben c'est sr que si l'avocat dit "notre business se fait sur le pillage des donnes personnelles, pour vendre de la publicit cible", a fait moins dfendable. Alors le gars a recours  des mtaphores pour "noyer le poisson"


C'est clair !!! C'est comme dire, "attendez sur les 400 fois par jours ou on met aux enchres les donnes persos de nos utilisateurs, on ne vend pas forcment que des donnes recueillies illgalement ou provenant d'enfant mineurs donc veuillez arrter de nous harceler !"  ::lol:: 

La tmrit des avocats  ::P:

----------


## kain_tn

> La tmrit des avocats


 ::mouarf::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Meta dclare que l'Union europenne s'est comporte comme un  chalutier  dans sa chasse aux donnes antitrust, le propritaire de Facebook poursuit l'UE pour des demandes non pertinentes
> 
>  votre avis, Meta serait-elle la victime dans l'affaire antitrust l'opposant  l'UE ?


Meta est belle et bien victime de sa propre politique  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::  . Qui sme le vend rcolte la tempte ^^ . Meta n'assume pas de faire de la merde quoi ... Et ensuite ils chouinent ?!  :8O:  Le cul de jatte se fout du boiteux ?




> La Commission a aspir tous les fonds marins dans l'intention de voir plus tard quelles espces de poissons rares elle trouve dans ses vastes filets , que pensez-vous de cette dclaration de Daniel Jowell, avocat de Meta ?


La Commission ne fait que son taff. Elle enqute sur tout ce qui est "illgal" . Pourquoi se plaindre ?

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Zuckerberg et Sandberg vont tmoigner sur leur implication prsume dans le scandale Cambridge Analytica,* 
*ils seront respectivement interrogs pendant six et cinq heures* 

*Le PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, et l'ancienne directrice des oprations Sheryl Sandberg devront tmoigner devant un tribunal fdral pour discuter de leur implication prsume dans le clbre scandale Cambridge Analytica de l'entreprise, plus d'une demi-dcennie depuis qu'il a attir l'attention du monde entier. Mark Zuckerberg devra faire face  une dposition de six heures sur la faon dont l'entreprise a trait les donnes des utilisateurs lies au scandale Cambridge Analytica, selon de nouveaux documents judiciaires. Cette dposition intervient dans le cadre d'un procs intent devant un tribunal californien au nom des utilisateurs de Facebook impacts par le partenariat de la plateforme avec Cambridge Analytica, un cabinet de conseil accus d'avoir manipul les donnes des utilisateurs.*


Un nouveau dpt de document judiciaire dans le Northern District of California, mardi, montre que Zuckerberg et Sandberg ont accept d'tre entendus pendant six et cinq heures respectivement en septembre de cette anne. Cela s'inscrit dans le cadre d'un recours collectif intent contre Meta, selon lequel la socit a viol les lois sur la protection de la vie prive des consommateurs lorsqu'elle a partag les donnes des utilisateurs avec Cambridge Analytica en 2015. Cambridge Analytica tait un cabinet de conseil politique britannique qui a utilis les donnes des utilisateurs de Facebook pour cibler et faire pression sur des lecteurs potentiels avant l'lection de 2016 en faveur de Donald Trump. L'entreprise s'tait donc associe  l'quipe de campagne de Donald Trump et avait eu accs aux donnes prives de 50 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook, qui ont t utilises pour tablir le profil des lecteurs. L'entreprise a galement jou un rle dans le rfrendum sur le Brexit de 2016 au Royaume-Uni.

Sheryl Sandberg, qui a quitt son poste de directrice de l'exploitation de la plateforme en juin, devra galement rpondre  plus de cinq heures d'entretiens de dposition dans le cadre du processus de dcouverte. En plus de Zuckerberg et Sandberg, le tribunal cherche galement  faire dposer le nouveau directeur technique de Meta, Javier Olivan, qui tait auparavant directeur de la croissance de la socit, ainsi qu'une poigne d'autres  tmoins cls . La dposition d'Olivan devrait durer trois heures. Selon le dossier dpos mardi, Meta remettra galement 1 200 documents  prcdemment retenus comme privilgis . Les plaignants dans cette affaire ont prcdemment accus Meta et le cabinet d'avocats qui la reprsente d'avoir fait de l'obstruction pendant la phase de dcouverte du tribunal. Les dpositions devraient avoir lieu au cours des deux prochains mois et pourraient faire intervenir d'autres tmoins, notamment Rob Sherman, responsable de la protection de la vie prive chez Facebook, Eddie O'Neil, ancien directeur de la gestion des produits, et Konstantinos Papamiltiadis, responsable des partenariats avec les plateformes, selon les documents dposs.

Dans une affaire civile, une personne qui tmoigne lors d'une dposition est sous serment, et un stnographe judiciaire transcrit tout ce qu'il dit. En gnral, la dposition est prise au cabinet d'avocats de la partie qui demande la dposition. Comme le tmoignage est fait sous serment, le tmoin dclare sous peine de parjure. Robert Frenchman, associ du cabinet d'avocats new-yorkais Mukasey Frenchman, a dclar que l'utilisation de dlais est inhabituelle pour les dpositions effectues dans des affaires civiles, mais que les avocats reprsentant les plaignants seraient heureux de pouvoir dposer le PDG et l'ancien directeur des oprations.  Les plaignants savourent l'opportunit de contre-interroger les cadres suprieurs, et ils auront carte blanche sur un large ventail de sujets. Pour l'entreprise dfenderesse, il y a beaucoup plus  perdre qu' gagner , a-t-il ajout.

Tout au long du processus de dcouverte de l'affaire, les plaignants ont obtenu des milliers de pices  conviction de l'entreprise remontant  13 ans. Facebook s'est oppos  cette enqute approfondie, accusant les plaignants, dans un document judiciaire, d'tre  constamment et continuellement dans l'excs . Le procs pourrait rvler de nouveaux dtails dans le scandale Cambridge Analytica, qui a branl la rputation publique de l'entreprise et conduit  des audiences du Congrs au cours desquelles Zuckerberg a t interrog pendant des heures sur les politiques de confidentialit des donnes de Facebook.

L'entreprise a accept une amende record de 5 milliards de dollars de la Federal Trade Commission (FTC) en 2019  la suite du scandale, mais les critiques ont fait pression pour une plus grande responsabilit juridique, notant que les consquences financires signifient peu pour l'entreprise massive. Meta a dclar 28,3 milliards de dollars de revenus en 2021. Facebook a t frapp par un certain nombre de poursuites judiciaires lies  l'affaire, dont quatre en une seule semaine de 2018. Ce procs est le premier  inclure des dpositions extensives de cadres suprieurs de Facebook. Les plaignants demandent jusqu' 5 millions de dollars de dommages et intrts.

Le procs californien n'est que l'une des nombreuses actions en justice concernant le scandale Cambridge Analytica qui ont refait surface ces derniers mois. En mai dernier, le procureur gnral de Washington D.C, Karl Racine, a poursuivi Zuckerberg pour avoir  directement particip  la prise de dcision qui a permis la violation des donnes de Cambridge Analytica . Dans sa plainte, Racine affirme que Zuckerberg a personnellement contribu au laxisme de Meta (alors Facebook) en matire de protection de la vie prive des utilisateurs et que le fondateur a ordonn  l'entreprise de s'associer  des groupes extrieurs qui collectaient les donnes des utilisateurs de Facebook pour les manipuler. Des plaintes antrieures dposes par Racine allguent que Facebook tait au courant des pratiques douteuses de Cambridge Analytica en matire de collecte de donnes plusieurs mois avant la dclaration de Zuckerberg.

Source : Plainte

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : un accord secret entre Facebook et l'ICO aurait rduit au silence les autorits britanniques, cela montre comment les GAFA peuvent influencer les politiques gouvernementales

 ::fleche::  Meta fait face  un recours collectif de 2,76 milliards d'euros au Royaume-Uni pour donner une compensation aux 44 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook, dont les donnes ont t exploites

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : des agences fdrales US enqutent sur les rvlations de Facebook, pour dterminer le rle de l'entreprise dans cette affaire

 ::fleche::  Consquence scandale Cambridge Analytica : le taux de visiteurs mensuels enregistr par Facebook a baiss de 5,15 % en avril, selon SimilarWeb

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook parvient  un accord de principe dans le procs du scandale Cambridge Analytica,*
*une dcision qui montre que Mark Zuckerberg est dsespr et tente tout pour ne pas tre interrog, selon une journaliste  * 

En 2018, Facebook a t poursuivi par Washington DC pour avoir tromp des utilisateurs sur la faon dont il a trait et sauvegard des donnes personnelles au cours du scandale Cambridge Analytica. En effet, le rseau social a rvl en mars de cette anne-l qu'une application tierce, un quiz de personnalit  thisisyourdigitallife  d'Aleksandr Kogan, avait accd aux informations personnelles de 87 millions de personnes avant de les vendre  Cambridge Analytica, le cabinet de conseil politique britannique spcialis dans le profilage politique. Le cabinet a utilis ces donnes personnelles obtenues sans autorisation des utilisateurs pour influencer des lecteurs amricains au cours de la priode lectorale de 2016 aux tats-Unis.

Le procureur gnral de Washington DC, Karl Racine, a affirm en 2018 que le rseau social tait bien au courant des entourloupes de la socit d'analyse, mais n'a rien fait de significatif jusqu' ce que la collecte de donnes soit couverte par les mdias grand public. Facebook a bloqu  plusieurs reprises les tentatives de production de documents, a affirm Racine, et les documents qu'il a finalement remis ont trac une piste qui, selon lui, menait directement  Zuckerberg.

Puis en mai 2022, Racine a poursuivi le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, pour avoir particip directement  la prise de dcision qui a permis la violation de donnes de Cambridge Analytica.

Racine a dclar :  Ce procs est non seulement justifi, mais ncessaire, et envoie un message selon lequel les chefs d'entreprise, y compris les PDG, seront tenus responsables de leurs actes .

En parallle, en juillet 2022, un dpt de document judiciaire dans le Northern District of California a montr que Zuckerberg et Sandberg ont accept d'tre entendus pendant six et cinq heures respectivement en septembre de cette anne. Cela s'inscrit dans le cadre d'un recours collectif intent contre Meta, selon lequel la socit a viol les lois sur la protection de la vie prive des consommateurs lorsqu'elle a partag les donnes des utilisateurs avec Cambridge Analytica en 2015.

Sheryl Sandberg, qui a quitt son poste de directrice de l'exploitation de la plateforme en juin, devait galement rpondre  plus de cinq heures d'entretiens de dposition dans le cadre du processus de dcouverte. En plus de Zuckerberg et Sandberg, le tribunal cherchait galement  entendre le nouveau directeur technique de Meta, Javier Olivan, qui tait auparavant directeur de la croissance de la socit, ainsi qu'une poigne d'autres  tmoins cls . La dposition d'Olivan devait durer trois heures. Selon le dossier dpos en juillet, Meta devait galement remettre 1 200 documents  prcdemment retenus comme privilgis . Les plaignants dans cette affaire ont prcdemment accus Meta et le cabinet d'avocats qui la reprsente d'avoir fait de l'obstruction pendant la phase de dcouverte du tribunal. Les dpositions devaient avoir lieu au cours du mois d'aot et de septembre et pouvaient faire intervenir d'autres tmoins, notamment Rob Sherman, responsable de la protection de la vie prive chez Facebook, Eddie O'Neil, ancien directeur de la gestion des produits, et Konstantinos Papamiltiadis, responsable des partenariats avec les plateformes, selon les documents dposs.

C'est dans ce contexte que Facebook a conclu un accord prliminaire dans le procs lanc en 2018 rclamant des dommages et intrts au rseau social pour avoir laiss des tiers, dont la socit Cambridge Analytica, avoir accs aux donnes prives des utilisateurs.

Selon un document judiciaire dpos vendredi 26 aot auprs dun tribunal de San Francisco, Facebook a demand la suspension des procdures pour soixante jours  afin de finaliser laccord par crit et de le prsenter au tribunal .

Le rseau social ne mentionne pas de montant ni les termes de cet accord dans ce procs en nom collectif. 

Certains ont exprim leur consternation que le moment du rglement potentiel empcherait la directrice de l'exploitation sortante de Zuckerberg et Meta, Sheryl Sandberg, d'tre amene  tmoigner pendant jusqu' six heures d'interrogatoire par les avocats des plaignants le mois prochain.

Carole Cadwalladr, la journaliste d'Observer dont les enqutes sur Facebook et Cambridge Analytica ont galement contribu  inspirer le film Netflix _The Great Hack_, a dclar :  Cela montre  quel point Zuckerberg tente dsesprment d'viter de rpondre aux questions sur la dissimulation par Facebook de la violation de donnes de Cambridge Analytica. Facebook a rgl cette affaire  quelques jours seulement de son contre-interrogatoire sous serment pendant six heures . 

Il est apparu que Zuckerberg et Sandberg, qui ont rcemment annonc qu'elle dmissionnerait  l'automne, seraient interroges, les dpositions devant avoir lieu  partir du 20 septembre.

Les derniers dveloppements font suite  un procs distinct l'anne dernire selon lequel Facebook aurait pay 4,9 milliards de dollars de plus que ncessaire  la Federal Trade Commission (FTC) des tats-Unis dans le cadre d'un rglement concernant le scandale de Cambridge Analytica afin de protger Zuckerberg.

Le procs allguait que la taille du rglement de 5 milliards de dollars tait motive par le dsir d'empcher le fondateur de Facebook d'tre nomm dans la plainte de la FTC.

Cadwalladr a ajout :  Facebook a prouv qu'il tait prt  payer presque n'importe quelle somme d'argent pour viter que ses dirigeants ne rpondent  ces questions. Ce rglement vient s'ajouter aux 5 milliards de dollars qu'ils ont dj pays  la FTC .

 La vrit sortira un jour - mais aujourd'hui n'est pas ce jour-l .

Dans le nouveau dossier du tribunal, divulgu vendredi, les conditions financires ou les dtails du rglement prliminaire ne sont pas donns.

L'_Observer_ a demand  Facebook et  ses avocats de partager plus de dtails sur le rglement de principe, mais il a refus de rpondre.


*Cambridge Analytica et la manipulation de masse*

Pour mmoire, en mars 2018, le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining). La source, un lanceur dalerte canadien rpondant au nom de Christopher Wylie, a t employe au sein de cette entreprise qui tait alors suspecte davoir exploit les donnes de millions dutilisateurs de Facebook (dont 87 millions rien qu'aux USA)  leur insu.

Ces donnes auraient permis deffectuer un profilage des lecteurs potentiels dans le cadre de la campagne victorieuse de Donald Trump outre-Atlantique, mais aussi du  Oui  au Brexit.

Cambridge Analytica a pay pour obtenir des donnes Facebook collectes par un chercheur, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan, via une application quil a baptise  thisisyourdigitallife . Selon Facebook, le chercheur prtendait les recueillir  des fins acadmiques. Contre 4 $, les internautes taient invits  se connecter avec leurs identifiants Facebook et  rpondre  une srie de questions. Ils taient plus de 270 000  se livrer  cet exercice qui a eu un impact sur plus de 87 millions dutilisateurs Facebook aux USA. Autant de donnes que Cambridge Analytica a utilises pour faire du profilage et tenter dinfluencer le courant politique aux tats-Unis.

Facebook offrait un certain nombre d'outils technologiques pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, et l'un des plus populaires est Facebook Login, qui permet aux gens de simplement se connecter  un site Web ou une application en utilisant leur compte Facebook au lieu denregistrer de nouvelles informations. Vous verrez probablement le mme systme avec dautres services populaires comme celui de Google.

Les gens sen servent probablement parce que c'est facile (en deux clics, ils peuvent crer leur compte) et limine le besoin de se souvenir d'une nouvelle combinaison pseudo/MdP.

Seulement voil : lorsque les utilisateurs se servaient de Facebook Login, ils accordaient au dveloppeur de l'application une srie d'informations provenant de leur profil Facebook, telles que leur nom, leur emplacement, leur adresse e-mail ou leur liste d'amis. C'est ce qui est arriv en 2015, quand un professeur de l'Universit de Cambridge nomm Dr Aleksandr Kogan a cr une application appele  thisisyourdigitallife  qui utilisait cette fonctionnalit de connexion de Facebook. Quelque 270 000 personnes ont utilis Facebook Login pour crer des comptes et ont ainsi choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan.

En 2015, cependant, Facebook a galement permis aux dveloppeurs de recueillir des informations sur les rseaux d'amis de personnes qui ont utilis Facebook Login. Cela signifie que mme si un seul utilisateur avait accept de remettre ses donnes, les dveloppeurs pouvaient galement accder  certaines donnes sur leurs amis. Prcisons que depuis, Facebook a mis  jour ses conditions de service pour que cela ne soit plus possible, du moins pas au mme niveau de dtail.

Grce  ces 270 000 personnes qui ont opt, Kogan a pu accder aux donnes de quelque 87 millions d'utilisateurs amricains de Facebook, selon le Times. Cette collecte de donnes aurait pu inclure des informations sur l'emplacement et les centres d'intrt des utilisateurs, ainsi que des informations plus dtailles, telles que des photos, des mises  jour d'tat et des enregistrements.

Le Times a constat que les donnes de Cambridge Analytica  contenaient suffisamment d'informations, y compris les lieux de rsidence, que l'entreprise pourrait faire correspondre les utilisateurs  d'autres enregistrements et construire des profils psychographiques. 

Dans une srie de runions filmes en camra cache, qui ont t diffuses sur Channel 4 News, Alexander Nix, le patron de Cambridge Analytica a confirm le rle jou par la socit dans llection de Donald Trump aux tats-Unis.

Ces runions ont t filmes dans des htels londoniens pendant quatre mois, entre novembre 2017 et janvier 2018, par un journaliste infiltr de Channel 4 News qui s'est fait passer pour un client ais cherchant  faire lire des candidats au Sri Lanka. En dehors dAlexander Nix, elles ont impliqu Mark Turnbull, Managing Director Political Global pour le compte de Cambridge Analytica, et le Dr Alex Tayler, data scientist en chef de l'entreprise.

Dans une troisime partie, les cadres suprieurs de Cambridge Analytica ont parl de :
l'ampleur de leur travail pivot dans la victoire lectorale de Trump ;comment ils vitent les enqutes du Congrs sur leurs clients trangers ;la configuration d'organisations proxy pour diffuser des messages introuvables sur les mdias sociaux ;lutilisation d'un systme de messagerie secret o les messages s'autodtruisent et ne laissent aucune trace ;la participation de Cambridge Analytica  la campagne d'attaques  Defeat Crooked Hilary .



Alexander a expliqu  son client potentiel  quon a fait toutes les recherches, les donnes, les analyses, le ciblage On a men la campagne numrique, la campagne de tlvision, et nos donnes ont aliment toute la stratgie. 

Il a assur galement avoir rencontr Donald Trump, alors quil tait encore en campagne,  plusieurs reprises. Il a aussi admis que sa socit a men, au profit du camp rpublicain, une campagne de dnigrement publicitaire contre Hillary Clinton.

De son ct, Turnbull a racont comment l'entreprise pourrait crer des organisations par procuration pour diffuser discrtement des informations ngatives sur les candidats de l'opposition sur Internet et les mdias sociaux.

La socit affirme que son travail avec les donnes et la recherche ont permis  Trump de gagner avec une marge troite de  40 000 voix  dans trois tats assurant la victoire dans le systme des collges lectoraux, malgr la perte du vote populaire de plus de 3 millions de voix.

Et dexpliquer que  Parfois, vous pouvez utiliser des organisations de proxy qui sont dj l. Vous les nourrissez. Ce sont des organisations de la socit civile. Des organisations caritatives ou des groupes d'activistes, et nous les utilisons  nous leur fournissons le matriel et ils font le travail. 

 Nous mettons des informations directement dans le flux sanguin de l'Internet et ensuite nous les regardons grandir, leur donnons un coup de pouce de temps en temps, et les regardons prendre forme. Ce genre de choses s'infiltre dans la communaut en ligne et se dveloppe, mais sans branding  donc c'est indescriptible, non traable. 

Cambridge Analytica a donc utilis une stratgie  double voie pour faire campagne. Cest dailleurs ce quexplique le Dr Tayler, data scientist en chef de Cambridge Analytica, lorsquil a dclar :  Il faut parfois faire une sparation de la campagne politique elle-mme. Donc, en Amrique, vous savez qu'il y a des groupes de dpenses indpendants qui se cachent derrire la campagne .

Source : document judiciaire

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'analyse de la journaliste qui pense que cette dcision montre que Mark Zuckerberg est dsespr et tente de ne pas tre interrog ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg et Sandberg vont tmoigner sur leur implication prsume dans le scandale Cambridge Analytica, ils seront respectivement interrogs pendant six et cinq heures
 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : un accord secret entre Facebook et l'ICO aurait rduit au silence les autorits britanniques, cela montre comment les GAFA peuvent influencer les politiques gouvernementales
 ::fleche::  Meta fait face  un recours collectif de 2,76 milliards d'euros au Royaume-Uni pour donner une compensation aux 44 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook, dont les donnes ont t exploites
 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : des agences fdrales US enqutent sur les rvlations de Facebook, pour dterminer le rle de l'entreprise dans cette affaire
 ::fleche::  Consquence scandale Cambridge Analytica : le taux de visiteurs mensuels enregistr par Facebook a baiss de 5,15 % en avril, selon SimilarWeb

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Si seulement je pouvais avoir juste un petit million qui tombe de sa poche

----------


## Leruas

5 milliards c'est bien trop peu pour les empcher de refaire la mme chose plus tard, ils ont 100 milliards de trsorerie...

----------


## totozor

> Facebook parvient  un accord de principe dans le procs du scandale Cambridge Analytica,
> une dcision qui montre que Mark Zuckerberg est dsespr et tente tout pour ne pas tre interrog, selon une journaliste


https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11868768



> Mark Zuckerberg dclare que se rveiller chaque jour en tant que PDG de Meta est difficile  vivre


C'est vrai que a ne doit pas tre vident de subir autant de procs qui montre  quel point on a perdu notre humanit.
Mais il ne tient qu' lui de changer, de mettre quelques milliards de cot pour garantir une vie tranquille  quelques gnrations et de prendre des risques pour essayer de faire changer les choses  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg a dsign le cabinet parmi les entits qui pouvaient potentiellement impacter les lections,* 
*des mois avant que la fuite de donnes ne soit rvle  * 

*Le 23 octobre 2019, devant le comit des services financiers de la Chambre des reprsentants, Mark Zuckerberg a dclar avoir entendu parler de Cambridge Analytica en mars 2018 :  Je ne suis pas sr du jour exact, mais c'tait probablement  peu prs au moment o [l'affaire] est devenue publique. Je pense que c'tait vers mars 2018. Je peux me tromper, cependant . Pourtant, dans une transcription des dclarations du PDG de Meta, datant cette fois-ci du 19 fvrier 2019 (quelques mois plus tt), Mark Zuckerberg reconnait avoir pris connaissance de Cambridge Analytica en 2017.  ce propos, il aurait d'ailleurs envoy un courriel  ses quipes pour demander plus d'informations sur le cabinet aprs un article paru dans la presse.*

En mars 2018, le quotidien amricain New York Times et britannique The Guardian ont publi des informations relatives  une campagne de manipulation orchestre par lentreprise Cambridge Analytica, une socit spcialise dans lanalyse de donnes (data mining). La source, un lanceur dalerte Canadien rpondant au nom de Christopher Wylie, a t employ au sein de cette entreprise qui tait alors suspecte davoir exploit les donnes de millions dutilisateurs de Facebook (dont 87 millions rien qu'aux USA)  leur insu.

Ces donnes auraient permis deffectuer un profilage des lecteurs potentiels dans le cadre de la campagne victorieuse de Donald Trump outre-Atlantique, mais aussi du  Oui  au Brexit.

Cambridge Analytica a pay pour obtenir des donnes Facebook collectes par un chercheur, le Dr Aleksandr Kogan, via une application quil a baptise  thisisyourdigitallife . Selon Facebook, le chercheur prtendait les recueillir  des fins acadmiques. Contre 4 $, les internautes taient invits  se connecter avec leurs identifiants Facebook et  rpondre  une srie de questions. Ils taient plus de 270 000  se livrer  cet exercice qui a eu un impact sur plus de 87 millions dutilisateurs Facebook aux USA. Autant de donnes que Cambridge Analytica a utilises pour faire du profilage et tenter dinfluencer le courant politique aux tats-Unis.

Facebook offrait un certain nombre d'outils technologiques pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, et l'un des plus populaires est Facebook Login, qui permet aux gens de simplement se connecter  un site Web ou une application en utilisant leur compte Facebook au lieu denregistrer de nouvelles informations. Vous verrez probablement le mme systme avec dautres services populaires comme celui de Google.

Les gens sen servent probablement parce que c'est facile (en deux clics, ils peuvent crer leur compte) et limine le besoin de se souvenir d'une nouvelle combinaison pseudo/MdP.

Seulement voil : lorsque les utilisateurs se servaient de Facebook Login, ils accordaient au dveloppeur de l'application une srie d'informations provenant de leur profil Facebook, telles que leur nom, leur emplacement, leur adresse e-mail ou leur liste d'amis. C'est ce qui est arriv en 2015, quand un professeur de l'Universit de Cambridge nomm Dr Aleksandr Kogan a cr une application appele  thisisyourdigitallife  qui utilisait cette fonctionnalit de connexion de Facebook. Quelque 270 000 personnes ont utilis Facebook Login pour crer des comptes et ont ainsi choisi de partager leurs donnes personnelles avec Kogan.

En 2015, cependant, Facebook a galement permis aux dveloppeurs de recueillir des informations sur les rseaux d'amis de personnes qui ont utilis Facebook Login. Cela signifie que mme si un seul utilisateur avait accept de remettre ses donnes, les dveloppeurs pouvaient galement accder  certaines donnes sur leurs amis. Prcisons que depuis, Facebook a mis  jour ses conditions de service pour que cela ne soit plus possible, du moins pas au mme niveau de dtail.

Grce  ces 270 000 personnes qui ont opt, Kogan a pu accder aux donnes de quelque 87 millions d'utilisateurs amricains de Facebook, selon le Times. Cette collecte de donnes aurait pu inclure des informations sur l'emplacement et les centres d'intrt des utilisateurs, ainsi que des informations plus dtailles, telles que des photos, des mises  jour d'tat et des enregistrements.

Le Times a constat que les donnes de Cambridge Analytica  contenaient suffisamment d'informations, y compris les lieux de rsidence, que l'entreprise pourrait faire correspondre les utilisateurs  d'autres enregistrements et construire des profils psychographiques. 

Dans une srie de runions filmes en camra cache, qui ont t diffuses sur Channel 4 News, Alexander Nix, le patron de Cambridge Analytica a confirm le rle jou par la socit dans llection de Donald Trump aux tats-Unis.

Ces runions ont t filmes dans des htels londoniens pendant quatre mois, entre novembre 2017 et janvier 2018, par un journaliste infiltr de Channel 4 News qui s'est fait passer pour un client ais cherchant  faire lire des candidats au Sri Lanka. En dehors dAlexander Nix, elles ont impliqu Mark Turnbull, Managing Director Political Global pour le compte de Cambridge Analytica, et le Dr Alex Tayler, data scientist en chef de l'entreprise.

Dans une troisime partie, les cadres suprieurs de Cambridge Analytica ont parl de :
l'ampleur de leur travail pivot dans la victoire lectorale de Trump ;comment ils vitent les enqutes du Congrs sur leurs clients trangers ;la configuration d'organisations proxy pour diffuser des messages introuvables sur les mdias sociaux ;lutilisation d'un systme de messagerie secret o les messages s'autodtruisent et ne laissent aucune trace ;la participation de Cambridge Analytica  la campagne d'attaques  Defeat Crooked Hilary .



Alexander a expliqu  son client potentiel  quon a fait toutes les recherches, les donnes, les analyses, le ciblage On a men la campagne numrique, la campagne de tlvision, et nos donnes ont aliment toute la stratgie. 

Il a assur galement avoir rencontr Donald Trump, alors quil tait encore en campagne,  plusieurs reprises. Il a aussi admis que sa socit a men, au profit du camp rpublicain, une campagne de dnigrement publicitaire contre Hillary Clinton.

De son ct, Turnbull a racont comment l'entreprise pourrait crer des organisations par procuration pour diffuser discrtement des informations ngatives sur les candidats de l'opposition sur Internet et les mdias sociaux.

La socit affirme que son travail avec les donnes et la recherche ont permis  Trump de gagner avec une marge troite de  40 000 voix  dans trois tats assurant la victoire dans le systme des collges lectoraux, malgr la perte du vote populaire de plus de 3 millions de voix.

Et dexpliquer que  Parfois, vous pouvez utiliser des organisations de proxy qui sont dj l. Vous les nourrissez. Ce sont des organisations de la socit civile. Des organisations caritatives ou des groupes d'activistes, et nous les utilisons  nous leur fournissons le matriel et ils font le travail. 

 Nous mettons des informations directement dans le flux sanguin de l'Internet et ensuite nous les regardons grandir, leur donnons un coup de pouce de temps en temps, et les regardons prendre forme. Ce genre de choses s'infiltre dans la communaut en ligne et se dveloppe, mais sans branding  donc c'est indescriptible, non traable. 

*Mark Zuckerberg aurait menti pour assurer sa dfense*

Mark Zuckerberg a envisag de divulguer en 2017 que Facebook enqutait sur des  organisations comme Cambridge Analytica  lorsqu'il a voqu des entits  surveiller, notamment les acteurs du renseignement tranger russe, dans le cadre d'une valuation de la scurit lectorale. Il a finalement dcid de supprimer la rfrence, suite  la suggestion de ses conseillers, selon une dposition de 2019 mene par le Securities and Exchange Commission.

La rfrence omise donne un aperu de la rflexion de Zuckerberg sur Cambridge Analytica au cours des mois critiques avant que les articles de presse ne rvlent que la socit d'analyse de donnes affilie  la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trump en 2016 avait indment eu accs  des dizaines de millions d'informations personnelles d'utilisateurs de Facebook. La fuite de donnes a provoqu un toll mondial qui a conduit  des audiences, une tourne d'excuses de Zuckerberg et un accord de confidentialit de 5 milliards de dollars entre Facebook et le gouvernement amricain.

La transcription de la dposition suggre qu'en 2017, Zuckerberg considrait Cambridge Analytica comme une proccupation lectorale potentielle au mme titre que les efforts d'ingrence lectorale russe, mme s'il a dclar qu'il n'tait pas au courant de la fuite de donnes dcouverte pour la premire fois par les employs de Facebook en 2015. Cela indique galement comment les employs de Facebook ont eu l'occasion d'informer Zuckerberg de cette fuite, mais ont choisi de ne pas le faire, avant les rapports sur l'incident survenu en 2018.

Les remarques de Zuckerberg dans la dposition offrent l'image la plus claire  ce jour de ce que Zuckerberg savait de Cambridge Analytica, et quand. La chronologie des vnements a dj t examine de prs par les lgislateurs amricains, les procureurs gnraux des tats et les investisseurs qui ont poursuivi Facebook, dsormais connu sous le nom de Meta, pour avoir prtendument enfreint ses obligations fiduciaires dans le cadre de l'incident de fuite de donnes.

Meta a refus de commenter la publication de la transcription, affirmant que son affaire avec la SEC concernant la dposition tait rgle depuis plus de trois ans. Le rglement en 2019 pour 100 millions de dollars a rsolu les allgations du gouvernement amricain selon lesquelles Facebook avait induit les investisseurs en erreur pendant des annes aprs que les employs ont dcouvert la fuite de donnes pour la premire fois.

La transcription de la dposition de la SEC a t publie mardi par le Real Facebook Oversight Board, un groupe de surveillance, qui avait obtenu le document via une demande de documents publics. La transcription a t rapporte pour la premire fois mardi par Reuters, qui avait obtenu le document via une demande de documents distincte.

 Cette transcription rvle que quelque chose a chang entre janvier 2017 et septembre 2017 pour que Zuckerberg considre Cambridge Analytica comme une menace  la mesure des renseignements russes , a dclar Zamaan Qureshi, conseiller politique au Real Facebook Oversight Board.  Mais pour des raisons que le PDG de Facebook n'a toujours pas rvles, le monde n'apprendrait l'existence de Cambridge Analytica qu'en mars 2018 .


*Un PDG dans le noir*

En septembre 2017, Zuckerberg a publi une dclaration publique sur les efforts de Facebook pour protger l'intgrit des lections, affirmant que l'entreprise examinerait l'impact que les acteurs trangers,  les groupes russes et d'autres anciens tats sovitiques  et les  organisations comme les campagnes  avaient sur Facebook pendant les lections de 2016.

Mais selon les documents judiciaires, Zuckerberg avait initialement propos de nommer les services de renseignement trangers russes et Cambridge Analytica dans le mme lot :  Nous examinons dj des acteurs trangers, y compris les services de renseignement russes, des acteurs d'autres anciens tats sovitiques et des organisations comme Cambridge Analytica , a initialement crit Zuckerberg, selon le projet que la SEC a produit dans la dposition et dont Zuckerberg a tmoign qu'il tait authentique.

Zuckerberg a tmoign que la rfrence  Cambridge Analytica avait t supprime aprs qu'un membre du personnel ait recommand de ne pas nommer des organisations spcifiques :  Ce n'tait pas quelque chose qui,  mon avis, tait particulirement important pour la communication globale , a-t-il dclar, selon la transcription.  Donc je pense que quand les gens ont soulev a, je l'ai juste retir .

Le tmoignage suggre qu'il a pris connaissance de Cambridge Analytica  peu prs au mme moment que le grand public, grce  des articles de presse autour des lections de 2016 sur les allgations marketing de l'entreprise. Mais cela suggre galement qu'il a t tenu dans l'ignorance de la fuite de donnes lie  Cambridge Analytica qui a prcd l'lection et qui conduirait finalement  un compte plus large de Facebook avec les rgulateurs et les dcideurs.

La saga Cambridge Analytica a commenc avec un professeur de psychologie qui a rcolt des donnes sur des millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook via une application proposant un test de personnalit, puis les a confies  un service promettant d'utiliser des techniques vagues et sophistiques pour influencer les lecteurs lors d'une lection  enjeux levs o le gagnant candidat  la prsidentielle l'a emport de justesse dans plusieurs tats cls.

Un rapport de 2020 du bureau du commissaire  l'information du Royaume-Uni a par la suite jet un doute important sur les capacits de Cambridge Analytica, suggrant que nombre d'entre elles avaient t exagres. Mais le partage inappropri des donnes de Facebook a dclench une cascade d'vnements qui a abouti  de nombreuses enqutes et poursuites.

*Zuckerberg n'aurait pas t inform de la fuite de donnes en 2015*

Aprs avoir entendu les affirmations de Cambridge Analytica selon lesquelles elle pourrait utiliser des donnes personnelles pour crer des  profils psychographiques  d'lecteurs qui pourraient ensuite tre cibls par une publicit politique efficace, Zuckerberg a commenc  demander  ses subordonns si le marketing de l'entreprise avait un quelconque mrite.

Dans un courriel de janvier 2017 produit par la SEC, Zuckerberg a demand aux membres du personnel de  m'expliquer ce qu'ils ont rellement fait du point de vue de l'analyse et de la publicit et  quel point c'tait avanc . Expliquant davantage son processus de rflexion, Zuckerberg a tmoign:  ces gens font-ils rellement quelque chose de nouveau ? Ou parlent-ils simplement de donnes de manire gonfle Ma comprhension de ces conversations est que, pour rsumer trs rapidement, c'tait beaucoup plus proche de ce dernier .

Mais mme si Facebook en tant qu'organisation savait  ce moment-l, en 2017, que Cambridge Analytica avait obtenu les informations personnelles des utilisateurs de Facebook en violation des politiques de la plate-forme, cet incident n'a jamais t signal  Zuckerberg comme un lment de contexte potentiellement pertinent, selon la dposition. Suite  la dcouverte de la fuite par Facebook, l'entreprise a demand  Cambridge Analytica de supprimer les donnes qu'elle avait obtenues de manire inapproprie par l'intermdiaire d'un tiers et a ordonn  l'entreprise de signer une certification indiquant sa conformit.

Zuckerberg a tmoign qu'il n'tait pas  compltement au courant  de la fuite de donnes de 2015 et de la rponse de Facebook  celle-ci, jusqu'en mars 2018, lorsque des rapports publics sur l'incident ont t publis.

Dans la dposition, Zuckerberg a expliqu qu'il n'avait pas t inform plus tt, probablement parce que Facebook considrait l'incident de 2015 comme un  cas clos jusqu'en 2018, lorsque de nouvelles allgations ont t souleves suggrant que Cambridge Analytica nous avait peut-tre menti  sur la suppression des donnes Facebook. (Le rapport de l'ICO britannique a rvl plus tard que Cambridge Analytica semblait avoir pris certaines mesures pour supprimer les donnes, mais il a galement exprim des doutes quant  l'efficacit suffisante de ces mesures.)

Zuckerberg a raffirm dans son tmoignage que si Facebook avait agi plus rapidement pour mettre en uvre un plan existant et distinct restreignant l'accs des dveloppeurs d'applications aux informations de Facebook, la fuite de donnes aurait probablement pu tre vite ds le dpart.

Source : Real Facebook Oversight Board

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Meta, la socit mre de Facebook, va rgler l'affaire Cambridge Analytica pour 725 millions de dollars*
*mais la socit n'a pas fini d'entendre parler de ce scandale, car d'autres procs demeurent*

*Meta, la socit mre de Facebook, a accept cette semaine de payer 725 millions de dollars pour rsoudre un procs en recours collectif accusant le gant des mdias sociaux d'avoir permis  des tiers, y compris Cambridge Analytica, d'accder aux informations personnelles des utilisateurs. Dans un document judiciaire dpos tard jeudi, les plaignants affirment qu'il s'agit du plus important recouvrement jamais obtenu dans le cadre d'un recours collectif relatif  la confidentialit des donnes et du montant le plus lev jamais vers par Facebook pour rsoudre un recours collectif priv. La socit Cambridge Analytica est morte, mais continue de hanter Mark Zuckerberg et les siens.*

Plus de quatre ans aprs l'clatement du scandale Cambridge Analytica, Meta (alors Facebook) se dbat toujours pour tourner la page du plus grand scandale li  la confidentialit des donnes de son histoire. En 2016, Cambridge Analytica avait canalis les donnes de dizaines de millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook par le biais d'une application de sondage appele MyDigitalLife, afin d'influencer le comportement des lecteurs amricains  l'aide de publicits cibles. Le brouhaha qui a suivi en matire de protection de la vie prive a donn lieu  plusieurs amendes et rglements dans plusieurs juridictions, notamment aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni.

Meta a pay 5 milliards de dollars dans le cadre d'un accord avec la Federal Trade Commission (FTC), 100 millions de dollars  la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC), pour avoir induit les investisseurs en erreur, et une modeste somme de 500 000 euros (600 000 $) au bureau du commissaire  l'information du Royaume-Uni. Une srie de procs a ensuite frapp le rseau social, dont un recours collectif en 2018. L'action en justice accusait Facebook de partager indment les donnes des utilisateurs avec des tiers. Cette semaine, Meta a conclu un accord provisoire avec les diffrentes parties prenantes, acceptant de payer 725 millions de dollars.



Il convient galement de noter que si la gense de cette action collective tait Cambridge Analytica, elle s'est largie pour inclure d'autres tiers qui auraient utilis de manire inapproprie les donnes des utilisateurs de Facebook. Meta n'a pas reconnu ses torts dans le cadre du rglement, qui doit encore tre approuv par un juge. La socit a dclar cette semaine que le rglement tait "dans le meilleur intrt de notre communaut et de nos actionnaires".  Au cours des trois dernires annes, nous avons rorganis notre approche de la protection de la vie prive et mis en place un programme complet de protection de la vie prive , a dclar Meta.

Du ct des plaignants, on se flicite pour cette victoire.  Ce rglement historique apportera une aide significative au groupe dans cette affaire complexe et indite de protection de la vie prive , ont dclar les avocats principaux des plaignants, Derek Loeser et Lesley Weaver, dans une dclaration commune. L'accord est intervenu prs de quatre mois aprs que Meta a propos un rglement dans le district nord de Californie, o le procs a t intent en 2018. Meta avait repouss le procs en faisant valoir que ceux qui se sont inscrits volontairement sur le rseau social ne devraient pas avoir de relles attentes en matire de vie prive.

Cependant, le juge charg de l'affaire en 2019 a qualifi cette dclaration de Meta de "totalement errone". Les avocats des plaignants ont rgulirement obtenu l'accs aux dossiers internes de Facebook pour tayer leurs affirmations selon lesquelles le rseau social n'avait pas protg leurs donnes personnelles. Meta aurait pu avoir  payer des centaines de millions de dollars supplmentaires si elle avait perdu le procs.  Nous avons cherch  obtenir un rglement  l'amiable, car c'est dans le meilleur intrt de notre communaut et de nos actionnaires , a dclar Meta. Le rglement affirme que Facebook s'est redresse sur certains points.

Dans le document judiciaire dtaillant le rglement, les plaignants ont dclar que depuis le dpt de l'affaire, Facebook a cess de permettre  des tiers d'accder aux donnes des utilisateurs par l'intermdiaire de leurs amis. La socit a galement renforc sa capacit  restreindre et  surveiller la manire dont les tiers acquirent et utilisent les informations des utilisateurs de Facebook, et aurait amlior ses mthodes pour informer les utilisateurs des informations que Facebook collecte et partage  leur sujet. Selon le document judiciaire, l'accord entre Meta et les plaignants s'applique  tous les utilisateurs de Facebook aux tats-Unis.

L'accord met en effet fin  des plaintes d'utilisateurs de Facebook selon lesquelles l'entreprise a viol diverses lois fdrales et tatiques en laissant les dveloppeurs d'applications et les partenaires commerciaux rcolter leurs donnes personnelles sans leur consentement, et ce de manire gnralise. Les avocats des utilisateurs ont allgu que Facebook les avait induits en erreur en leur faisant croire qu'ils pouvaient garder le contrle de leurs donnes personnelles, alors qu'en fait, il laissait des milliers de personnes extrieures privilgies y avoir accs. Le rglement couvre environ 250  280 millions d'utilisateurs de Facebook.

Le montant que recevra un utilisateur individuel dpendra du nombre de personnes qui soumettront des demandes valables pour une part du rglement. Les avocats des plaignants ont toutefois dclar qu'ils prvoyaient de demander au juge de leur accorder jusqu' 25 % du rglement au titre des honoraires d'avocat, soit environ 181 millions de dollars. Par ailleurs, malgr ce rglement, Meta n'a pas fini d'tre hant par Cambridge Analytica. Plusieurs enqutes menes par les procureurs gnraux des tats sont toujours en cours et l'entreprise de mdias sociaux se bat contre une action en justice intente par le procureur gnral de Washington DC, Karl Racine.

Ce dernier allgue que le PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, tait personnellement responsable des checs ayant conduit au scandale. Le Bureau de Karl Racine voque des preuves compiles dans le cadre d'une enqute approfondie pour allguer que Zuckerberg a contribu  la surveillance des donnes des utilisateurs par Facebook et  la mise en uvre d'accords de confidentialit trompeurs. En consquence, cela a permis  Cambridge Analytica d'obtenir des donnes personnelles de 87 millions d'Amricains, dont plus de la moiti des rsidents du district, et d'utiliser ces donnes pour manipuler les lections prsidentielles amricaines de 2016.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le procureur gnral de Washington DC poursuit Mark Zuckerberg suite  la violation de donnes de Cambridge Analytica,  ce procs est non seulement justifi, mais ncessaire 

 ::fleche::  Facebook parvient  un accord de principe dans le procs du scandale Cambridge Analytica. Mark Zuckerberg est dsespr et tente tout pour ne pas tre interrog, selon une journaliste

 ::fleche::  Meta / Facebook ne pourra pas se relever tant que Mark Zuckerberg en demeure le PDG, selon Frances Haugen, ancienne employe Facebook devenue lanceuse d'alerte

 ::fleche::  Cambridge Analytica : Mark Zuckerberg a dsign le cabinet parmi les entits qui pouvaient potentiellement impacter les lections, des mois avant que la fuite de donnes ne soit rvle

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Meta, la socit mre de Facebook, va rgler l'affaire Cambridge Analytica pour 725 millions de dollars mais la socit n'a pas fini d'entendre parler de ce scandale, car d'autres procs demeurent
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


La justice devrait multiplier par 100 le montant de l'amende 72,5 milliards , voir par mille 725 milliards . De quoi bien frapper au porte feuille. On dirait ici que Meta "budgetise" ses amendes. C'est scandaleux.

Justice  2 vitesses .... C'est comme ci selon le dlinquant , celui ci budgtisait  l'avance combien allait couter ces actes  :8O:   ::?:  on nage en plein dlire !

Quand le quidam moyen commet une action amendable , celui ci n'a pas d'autres choix que de payer et de se faire aligner !

----------

